# LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??



## g.schuldes (26. März 2008)

Hallo Leute!!:vik:
Demnächst gibt es wieder Material im Lidl.
Hat schon jemand das Prospekt und was haltet ihr im einzelnen von den Sachen??#c​


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



g.schuldes schrieb:


> Demnächst gibt es wieder Material im Lidl.


 
Hallo auchso!

Wo hast Du denn die Info her? Auf der LIDL-Homepage find ich nix...#c


----------



## g.schuldes (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habs gestern ausm Lidl mitgebracht - läuft am 3.April!!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Falls es mal wieder Kunstködersets gibt lasst die Finger davon 80% laufen garnicht oder mangelhaft.
Einzelstücke sind aber mitunter ganz gut ich hab mir letztes mal das Rod Pod geholt und bin damit vollstens zufrieden.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



g.schuldes schrieb:


> Habs gestern ausm Lidl mitgebracht - läuft am 3.April!!!


 
ach so...!

na, dann werd ich mir heute auch mal ein Prospekt kläuen gehen - Danke!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Haben die denn wenigstens diesaml Auswahl????

Letztes mal hatten die gar keine Auswahl,und als wir frühmorgens da waren,war nichts mehr da,also nichts wurde von denen Bestellt.
__________________________________________________
P.S. Schaut doch mal auf meiner Homepage vorbei


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das meiste davon ist eh Schrott und eher für die Mülltonne, als zum Angeln zu gebrauchen......


 
man muss halt "kritisch prüfen" und darf auch nicht allzuviel erwarten

die Tasche mit den Plastikkisten hab ich heute noch im Gebrauch, genauso wie das Rutenfutteral und den Angelschirm

schaun mer mal...!


----------



## g.schuldes (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Haben die denn wenigstens diesaml Auswahl????
> 
> Letztes mal hatten die gar keine Auswahl,und als wir frühmorgens da waren,war nichts mehr da,also nichts wurde von denen Bestellt.
> __________________________________________________
> Also doch ja -mehrere Seiten sogar ne Freilaufrolle ist dabei!!


----------



## sr-esox (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also den Angelschirm habe ich auch,aber wer sich pesten will,der kauft die Kunstköder.Absolut unfängig,keine Laufeigenschaften somit nur als Deko verwendbar im Hobbyraum oder Partykeller.Schaut genau hin und wägt das ab,ob ihr die Kunstköderbox sowie die Pilkerbox(wenn im Programm)wirklich braucht.:v


----------



## Gizi (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=121928&highlight=lidl

Das sollte helfen bei der sache.


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

#h Morgen Boardi´s

hmm...hab noch garnix von der Werbung gehört, obwohl ich gestern erst dort war. Naja muß ich heute nochmal rumschnüffeln und mir mal nen Prospekt an Land ziehen...

Gruß Mike


----------



## -Mirage- (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Es geht wieder looos.....

Hab das Bier kaltgestellt und die Chipstüte aufgerissen. Also Jungs, enttäuscht mich nicht und haut ordentlich in die Tasten, gelle...:vik: |sagnix


P.S.  |director:Bin selber einer, der das eine oder andere dort holen wird. Sofern nicht schon vergriffen.


mfG -Mirage-


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

habe gleitende Arbeitszeit und mit dem Chef schon klargemacht, dass ich am 03.04. erst ab 10-11 Uhr anfangen brauche:m

Lidls hab ich so 4 oder 5 in der näheren Umgebung, was der eine nicht hat, werde ich wo anders finden, und wenn nicht: Schicksal!

aber zuerstmal n Prospekt besorgen - vielleicht lohnt sich´s ja gar nicht...


----------



## Werner G (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Manches ist gut und günstig,
aber die meisten Kunstköder sind wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen.

LIDL ist heute ja gerade "sehr vorteilhaft" in allen Nachrichten *bösartiggrins*


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin,

ich kenne den Prospekt nicht, aber wenn dort eine Meeres-Combo wieder dabei sein sollte, so kann ich durchaus sagen, dass die Rolle trotz der 3 KL nicht so toll ist, aber die Rute mit 2,70 m Länge und 200 Gramm Wurfgewicht (WG) ist baugleich mit einer B.Richi-Pilkrute und für den Preis allererste Sahne.

Die Rute habe ich zweimal in Island mit gehabt und an mehreren Tagen jede Menge Dickdorsche hochgehievt. Alles kein Prob, die Rute macht alles mit. Ich finde es nur superschade, wenn einige Voreingenommene sofort alles schlecht machen, was als Sonderaktion von den Discountern kommt.

Denkt daran, unser aller "Angelmüll" kommt mittlerweile (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) aus CHINA !

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## micudo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also auf der lidl homepage ist noch nix zu sehen davon oder gibt es da auch  regionale unterschiede ?????????


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



micudo schrieb:


> also auf der lidl homepage ist noch nix zu sehen davon oder gibt es da auch  regionale unterschiede ?????????



Es wird online erst am 27.03 zu sehen sein. Ja es gibt bei Lidl regionale Unterschiede, bevor Ihr alle dahinstürmt um denen die Prospekte zu entreißen, hier mal eine Aufstellung was es gibt (PLZ 51XXX)(war grade da)

1. Tacklebox mit Tragegurt 20€
2. Rod Pod 40 €
3. Watbux 15€
4. Teleangel mit Schnur und Rolle (RD) (diverse Modelle) 23€
5. Angeltasche 13€
6. Raubfisch / Twisterbox 10€ *EDIT: es sind zwei Boxen, Preis ist je Box*
7. Monoschnur 3€
8. Geflecht (250m) ab 0,2 mm 16€
9. Pilkangel (Steck) oder Multi x Angel (Tele) 23€ beide mit Rolle, Pilk mit FD Multi mit RD
10. Kescher (sieht aus wie ein nachbau vom Metallica von Balzer, zumindest das Gelenk) 14€
11. Knicklichter 50 Stk 4€
12. Poncho 7€
13. Freilaufrolle (3er wahrscheinlich) 16€
14. Diverse Zielfischsets im Blister 4€
15. Zubehörbox mit allerlei nützlichem Kram 10€
16. Angelboot mit 12 V Elektroauborder und Rutenhalter 200€
17. Die perverse Rolle mit der gezakten Abwurfspule ist auch dabei 30€

1 Werde ich mir näher ansehen, letztes Jahr waren keine mehr da...
8 Werde ich mir näher ansehen, evtl taugt das was für Rigs oä, da angeblich ICSF zertifiziert (was nicht unbedingt was heißen mag)


----------



## Werner G (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Erstmals keine elektrischen Bissanzeiger dabei???


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Werner G schrieb:


> Erstmals keine elektrischen Bissanzeiger dabei???



Nein, diesmal wohl nicht.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> 16. Angelboot mit 12 V Elektroauborder und Rutenhalter 200€


 
Ich denke mal das soll ein Schlauchboot sein, oder? Steht dort etwas zum Material?


----------



## micudo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

verflixt 
ich wohne in 414xx = Neuss bei düsseldorf

kann mir wer weiterhelfen wo die nächste filiale wäre ???
pleaseeeee


----------



## -Mirage- (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So. Hab's druckfrisch vor mir liegen...
...und das Aludreibein ist auch nicht mehr dabei.#c:c

Zumindest bei uns im Badischen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



micudo schrieb:


> verflixt
> ich wohne in 414xx = Neuss bei düsseldorf
> 
> kann mir wer weiterhelfen wo die nächste filiale wäre ???
> pleaseeeee



Auf Lidl Seite gibt es eine Filialsuche.



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das soll ein Schlauchboot sein, oder? Steht dort etwas zum Material?



Nein leider nicht, soll UV Öl und Salzwasserbeständig sein. Farbe ist Gelb + Grün mit Streifen, Maße 2,5 x 1,4 m

Motor 12V EMotor, Leistung 150W, 2 Gänge

Boot ist für 1,5kW zugelassen |bigeyes


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ Denni_Lo: Thanx für die Aufstellung, 1, 2 & 5 werd ich mal näher in Betracht ziehen
Habe PLZ 53...

@ micudo: vielleicht hilft Dir das http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/11624.htm weiter...?


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@CapBalu las den Pod lieber sein, ist nix dolles, für den Preis bei edoof besseres gesehen


----------



## micudo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> @ Denni_Lo: Thanx für die Aufstellung, 1, 2 & 5 werd ich mal näher in Betracht ziehen
> Habe PLZ 53...
> 
> @ micudo: vielleicht hilft Dir das http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/11624.htm weiter...?



danke 
aber nicht wirklich da ich ja nur die ersten 2 zahlen habe...
51xxx
bin gerade am plz googln


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kennst Du deine PLZ nicht? 51 ist Köln, Leverkusen, Bergisch Gladbach


----------



## peitscher (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hört sich ja alles schön und gut an! werde mir dann mal die sachen anschauen wenn ich mal am wochenende einkaufen gehe


----------



## micudo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Kennst Du deine PLZ nicht? 51 ist Köln, Leverkusen, Bergisch Gladbach



ne ne
meine plz ist 414xx neuss !!
*Das sind die ganzen PLZ von KÖLN 50441–51149*


das habe ich schon raus


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Noch paar Eckdaten zu den jeweiligen Positionen:

Preise immer 0,01 € abziehen, beim Boot aber 1,00 €

1.	Tacklebox mit Tragegurt – geposltert mit 3 Außentaschen 
2.	Rod Pod: Mist³ da nur Dreibein, ausziehbar bis 1,2 m, 4er Buzzerbar
3.	Watbux nix wildes 40-47 Größe
4.	Teleangelset mit Zubehör – Karpfen 3 m WG 70 g, Hecht Zander 2,7 m WG 70 g, Aal 3 m WG 100 g, Forelle 2,1 m WG 40 g
5.	Angeltasche 1 Haußptfach mit 2 Teilen, Außentaschen 4 Stk
6.	Twisterbox: 73 Teile (sogar mit gummi Frosch  ), Raubfischbox: 67 Teile
7.	Mono: 0,2 - 0,4
8.	Geflecht 0,2 – 0,35 
9.	Pilk 100-200 g WG, mit Köder: Pilker und Maaks, Multi Angel 4,2m lang WG 40-100 g mit Brandungspaternoster
10.	Kescher: teleskopierbar bis 2,2 m 65er Bügel
11.	Knicklichter 20 grüne 20 rote 10 blaue
12.	Nix wildes, mit Brusttasche, past aber immer in einen Rucksack, für alle Fälle nicht verkehrt
13.	Freilaufrolle 4 KL, 5,5:1 Übersetzung
14.	Forelle, Karpfen/Aal, Hecht, Dorsch/Makrele das Stahl ist gut grün ummantelt 
15.	Zubehörbox: 106 teile, Haken. Lotbleie, Hakenlöser (Plastikfriemel) Schnurstopper, Wirbel, Klemmbleie, Posen, Knickis – nicht schlecht das Set für das Geld ist iO
16.	Boot habe ich ja schon beschrieben
17.	Mit Alu E- Spule bzw. Alubeschichtet und Schnur Größe 55


----------



## Promachos (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo!

Ich kann die Wobbler, die es bei Lidl im Set gab, nur wärmstens empfehlen - wenn man zusehen will, wie schnell Sprengringe und Haken rosten können:g.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Jens0883 (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mal zu meinen Erfahrungen zu Lidl: 
1. Karpfenrute: für den Preis super! Die Rolle gehört in den Müll. Ich werfe damit regelmässig 100 g 
2. Raubfischbox: auch ok. Wobbler sind bis auf den zweiteiligen gut. Bliker, Spinner auch gut
3. Gummifische: grösster Schrott wo gibt
4. Hakenbox: sehr zu empfehlen

Dieses Jahr kommt der Kescher, die Rutentasche und die Knicklichter mit.

Leute die direkt sagen, dass alles Mist ist, sind entweder Gerätehändler, haben zu viel Geld oder einfach nicht das Auge um Schrott von guten Sachen zu unterscheiden.
Gruss Jens


----------



## Jens0883 (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ Promachos: austauschen und man ist noch immer wesentlich billiger dabei.


----------



## KGE (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



-Mirage- schrieb:


> Es geht wieder looos.....
> 
> Hab das Bier kaltgestellt und die Chipstüte aufgerissen. Also Jungs, enttäuscht mich nicht und haut ordentlich in die Tasten, gelle...:vik: |sagnix
> 
> ...


Mein Reden #h#h#h

Auf gehts

*An sonsten Leute *
*Wieviele Posts zu diesem Thema sollen eigendlich noch aufgemacht werden.*
*So langsamm aber sicher geht mir das auf den Keks.*
*Und zwar ganz gewaltig*
*Auf die Gefahr hin hier niedergebrüllt zu werden. Endlich mal Schluss damit*
*Punkt und Ende*
*Habe fertig*


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Jens0833: 

die Gufis sind perfekt für den Rhein, habe dieses Jahr gut damit gefangen. Im Hafen oder See aber zu unflexibel, sind zu hart für Stillwasser. Der Frosch, da bin ich mir nicht sicher, einen Versuch wäre das imho immer Wert.


----------



## auborne (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

weiß vielleicht jemand wann die Sachen im bereich 44 sind;+
weil jeder schon davon erzählt aber bei mir ist noch nix (leider)


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also: die Angelsachen gab es letztes Jahr Bundesweit zum selben Termin, nur Regionale Unterschiede gab es. Also ab zum Lidl und Prospekt holen oder zum 27er warten dan ist es ab Mittag online.


----------



## Jens0883 (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ DenniLo: Mag sein. Von Fliessgewässern hab ich keine Ahnung. Ich finde nur, dass die meisten kleinen Gummifische für nix gut sind. Die Jig-köpfe sind ja auch nicht das wahre. Da kam Farbe(weiss) raus und man konnte sie sehr leicht aufbiegen. Wenn man die brauchbaren Teile zusammen zählt, ist man sehr wahrscheinlich besser beraten zum Händler zu fahren und sich ein paar Gufis zu kaufen.
Gruss Jens


----------



## zanderzone (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> Leute die direkt sagen, dass alles Mist ist, sind entweder Gerätehändler, haben zu viel Geld oder einfach nicht das Auge um Schrott von guten Sachen zu unterscheiden.
> Gruss Jens


 

Moin Leute!
Also, nu mal ganz ehrlich! Hab mir den scheiss da mal angeschaut.. Auch schon in anderen Discountmärkten.. wenn es um Ruten, Rollen und Köder geht, dann würd ich da nicht einen Cent für verschwenden.. Es ist dif. "alles" Pröddel!! Ich meine es ist Euer hobby.. Angeln kostet ne heiden Kohle, aber ich würd mir lieber etwas besseres Material gönnen, als das nach nem halben Jahr wieder in die Tonne zu kloppen weil es eh nur schrott ist! Bei nem Schirm oder nem Stuhl, Kescher etc. kann man nicht wirklich was falsch machen! Deswegen vorsicht bei Angelsachen aussem Discounter!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## auborne (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Danke Denni_Lo #h


----------



## Jens0883 (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Jeder wie er will. Ich kann nur von mir sagen, dass ich schon Ahnung habe, was gut ist und was nicht. Pauschale Aussagen kann man nicht machen. Ich bin mit meiner Rute sehr zufrieden.


----------



## micudo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

was mich erstmal am meisten interessiert, ob es die sachen überregional angeboten werden oder wo überhaupt


----------



## Promachos (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> @ Promachos: austauschen und man ist noch immer wesentlich billiger dabei.



@ Jens

Stimmt schon, aber ein bisschen kommt's bei Wobblern auf den Lauf schon auch an, und jeder, der hier rumtönt, dass er "sieht", ob ein Produkt (= Wobbler!) was taugt, muss mir mal erklären, wie er das im Laden erkennt.
*Damit's keiner in den falschen Hals kriegt: Mein Post bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die WOBBLER!*

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



micudo schrieb:


> was mich erstmal am meisten interessiert, ob es die sachen überregional angeboten werden oder wo überhaupt



Ab zum nächsten Lidl und Prospekt geschnappt #6


----------



## Carp-pike (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Schade das es die chairs Dieses jahr nicht gibt -.-


----------



## Michel_Fisherman (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

weiß jemand ab wann und ob es bei ALDI SÜD angelsachen gibt?


----------



## Werner G (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Aldi folgt für gewöhnlich wenige Wochen später.
Zumindest in den vergangenen Jahren war das so.


----------



## Jens0883 (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ Promachos: Bei Wobblern hast du recht. Das kann man schlecht sehen. Es scheinen aber wieder die selben zu sein. Von daher sind die ok.


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Werner G schrieb:


> Aldi folgt für gewöhnlich wenige Wochen später.
> Zumindest in den vergangenen Jahren war das so.



Eben nicht, letztes Jahr ist Aldi nicht gefolgt, zumindest nicht Aldi Süd


----------



## Angelgage (26. März 2008)

*Angelzeug bei LIDL 03.04.08*

Hallo Leute eben gelesen am 03.04.08 hat LIDL wieder Angelzueug 

Sie haben da Angelzubehörtasche Groß mit Box für 19,99 Euro 
dann noch Teleskoprutenhalter ( Rod Pod) für 39,99 Euro
dann noch ne Wathose für 15,99
Teleskopangeln für 22,99 Euro ( Karpfen Angel Set -- Hecht Zander Angel Set Aal Angel Set -- Forellen Angel Set )
Dann noch Angel-Zubehörbox 106 Teile ( Haken Lotbleien Wirbel Posen u.v.m. für 9,99 Euro 
Dann noch Raubfisch / Twisterbox 67 tlg Raubfisch oder 73 tlg Twisterbox für 9,99 Euro 
Dann noch ne Stationärrolle von SHARKFIN 55 für 29,99 Euro 
Dann noch Angelschnurset Monofile je Set 2,99 Euro 
Dann noch Dyneema Angelschnur je 15,99 Euro 
Dann Pilkangel oder Multi-X-Angel für 22,99 Euro 
Unterfangkescher für 13,99 Euro
Klapphocker für 2,99 Euro 
Dann noch nen Fischfinder von TRONIC für 49,99 Euro 
Dann noch 50 Angel Knicklichter 3,99 Euro 
Ne Freilaufrolle für 15,99 Euro 
Angel-Kleinteilsortiment ( Grundangel-Spin-Stip-Spiro-Pilkangel oder Spinnangel Zubehörset  3,99 Euro
Dann noch ne Ruttentasche Länge 156 cm für 12,99 Euro
Angler Poncho für 6,99 Euro .

So das war es nun viel Spaß beim Kaufen :vik:
Leider kann ich keine Bilder Rein machen das es zuviele sind 
Schaut bei lidl im netz nach 

Grüße von Angelgage


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angelzeug bei LIDL 03.04.08*



Angelgage schrieb:


> Leider kann ich keine Bilder Rein machen das es zuviele sind
> Schaut bei lidl im netz nach



Kannst du vielleicht mal nen Link schicken? Irgendwie finde ich auf der Lidl-Seite nichts.

danke,
mfg


----------



## Blink* (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angelzeug bei LIDL 03.04.08*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123613&highlight=lidl


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angelzeug bei LIDL 03.04.08*

@Mod/Admin bitte schließen.

@TE:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123613

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=121928


----------



## Angelgage (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angelzeug bei LIDL 03.04.08*

Steht aber bei lidl noch nicht im netz habe aber den Anzeiger schon zuhause .


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angelzeug bei LIDL 03.04.08*

naja gut zu wissen..ich werds mir mal im netz bei gelegenheit ankucken


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angelzeug bei LIDL 03.04.08*

ahjaa ..... also war das "Schaut bei lidl im netz nach" ne Finte 
Na dann mal abwarten bis es im Netz steht. Das Rodpod und die Wathose würde ich mir ja schon ma angucken wollen.

mfg


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Angelzeug bei LIDL 03.04.08*

Hab´s erstmal hierhin verschoben. Die beiden Themen werden noch zusammengeführt.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Rolle errinnert mich doch eher an einen Fleischwolf:m


----------



## Bier (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

das angebot mit den 50 knicklichtern scheint doch ok. auch der preis für die dynema-schnur ist n hingucken wert, denk ich - kommt natürlich drauf an wieviel meter das angebot beinhaltet. hat jemand erfahrung mit der dynemaschnur?


----------



## Alex.k (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hat jemand die Knicklichter letztes Jahr gekauft, ich kaufe eigentlich kein Billigkram aber 4 EU (50st.), Erfahrungen bitte. Da kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die kannste zum Socken stopfen nehmen:m


----------



## dcpolo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die Knicklichter sind nix. Habe die vor zwei Jahren geholt- sie leuchten zwar, aber deutlich schlechter als die Markenteile


----------



## Alex.k (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Okay danke dan nehme ich keine ;-)


----------



## Stefan6 (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hatte die Knicklichter auch,kannste im warsten sinne des Wortes knicken#d


----------



## bodenseepeter (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Hatte die Knicklichter auch,kannste im wartsen sinne des Wortes knicken#d



Ich habe die selbe Erfahrung gemacht, hätte aber sicher nicht so eine geile Formulierung gefunden. Ich lach mich schlapp.


----------



## Marcus van K (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Falls es mal wieder den großen Schirm mit 2,60 meter durchmesser gibt, denn kann ich trockenst empfehlen, knicken kannste den auch. Bis zu 45 grad seitwärts :m


----------



## Alex.k (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Was ich wirklich dort gekauft habe ist diese umhängtasche ist richtig gut.


----------



## P2lacsaP (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hmm...
die wathose ist also eine "spärlichere" variante aus "gummi"?
und dass die bis schuhgröße 47 gehen ist ja ein wunder für nen discounter


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> Falls es mal wieder den großen Schirm mit 2,60 meter durchmesser gibt, denn kann ich trockenst empfehlen, knicken kannste den auch. Bis zu 45 grad seitwärts :m



1,8 war der letztes Jahr, ist mir zu klein habe einen von Salmo für 37 € mit dem Reißverschlusszelt drumrum


----------



## olafson (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Knicklichter letztes Jahr gekauft, ich kaufe eigentlich kein Billigkram aber 4 EU (50st.), Erfahrungen bitte. Da kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen.



hatte ein freund von mir ma gekauft, ich hatte sie aus 3 meter entfernung nicht mehr gesehen. also ist wirklich nichts. un wenn du dich ein bißchen umschaust, kriegst du schon die richtig guten für 10-12 eur 100er packung
mfg olafson


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also die Knicklichter kann ich gut sehen und die Panz meiner Kollegin haben sich riesig gefreut über die "Glühwürmchen"

Was mich an den Teile gestörrt hat ist das einige beim brechen aufgeplatzt sind. Aber ich habe bisher nur 10 oder 15 Stk benutzt, den Rest habe ich an die Kids in der Nachbarschaft verteilt.


----------



## micudo (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Angebote sind Online


----------



## micudo (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

naja so ein zwei drei sachen kann man ja mal holen aber das meiste scheint naja sagen wirs mal so: junganglerkram zu sein.


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Was ich hier empfehlen würde:

Poncho: den habe ich selbst und er hat mich schon des öfteren vor einer Dusche bewahrt, passt in jeden Rucksack und wiegt so gut wie nichts. Erwartet keine Hochleistungen, ist nur für Regen gut, Alle anderen Faktoren, da kaufe ich lieber weiter bei Geoff.

Angelzubehörtasche 20 ÜRO inkl. 8 Boxen, das macht kein Baumarkt nach, die Tasche scheint gut durchdacht zu sein, und nach den Erfahrungen von vielen die ich hier so gelesen habe ist die ihr Geld wert.

Rutenfutteral: habe ich selbst seit letztem Jahr am Start, Wind und Wasser am Rhein damit überlebt und das Teil hält immer noch, das einzige was mich stört ist das ich nur eine montierte Rute reinpacken kann.

Kleinkramsortiment für KöFi Stippen immer gut, auch wen ich seltenst mit KöFi hantiere.

Zu anderen Produkten da:

Der Kescher: das muß jeder für sich entscheiden ich persönlich benutze den Never Hook Never Smell in der Metallica Version von Balzer, astreines Teil aber sau schwer, wobei mich das beim Ansitz nicht stört. Für Spinnwanderung habe ich einen für 9,00 € beim Gerätehändler gehollt, noch nie benutzt da ich meine Fische mit Nacken oder Kiemengriff lande.

Die Angeln: Ich mag keine Teleruten und fahre auch nicht an die Ostsee zum Pilken.

Die Rollen: die einzige die mich interessieren würde disqualifiziert sich durch die gezakte Spule.

Das Boot: in meinem Verein sind Boote verboten, daher ein klares nein ansonsten würde ich das schon nehmen, um Montagen rauszufahren oder mitm Echo das Gewässer abklopfen. Ein Gewässer hätt ich aber da ist mir das mit dem Teil zu riskant da es ein Rheinhafen ist.

Das RodPod: für das Geld kriegt man bei Ebay besseres und Standfesteres. Hier mal paar Beispiele:

http://cgi.ebay.de/QUICK-ROD-POD-RO...4181482QQihZ001QQcategoryZ56728QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-ROD-POD-HIGH...938082QQihZ001QQcategoryZ139466QQcmdZViewItem

Bitte nicht mit Pods ala Grand Sniper vergleichen, da sind Welten zwischen.

Die Schnur: zu wenig Angaben für mich, bin da zu empfindlich bei, die geflochtene werde ich mir aber ansehen.

Wathose: Ganzkörperkondom, erfüllt wohl seine Zwecke aber nix dolles, Kumpel hat es und es ist seit 1 Jahr im Einsatz, bis dato hält die dicht.


----------



## Werner G (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kann ich bestätigen.
Rutenfutteral und Angeltasche sond bei mir im Dauereinsatz und sicher ihr Geld wert.
RodPod finde ich aber auch ganz ok.


----------



## LUKA$ (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Angeltasche bereits letztes Jahr gekauft ist echt super Reisverschlüsse sowie Boxen schließen top kann ich nur wärmstens empfelen.
Dieses Jahr gehört der hier mir. http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_39680.htm?detail=extensive 
Also bei den Geflochtenen Schnüren sind mir die Durschmesser deutschlich zu dick... die werden nix.
Dreibein dieses Jahr leider nicht im Sortiment find ich eig. ganz gut.
Zu Ruten und Rollen sag ich lieber mal nix bevor ich einen aufen deckel krieg von wegen red nich alles schlecht.
Die Boxen werd ich mir ansehen wenns die gleichen wie letztes Jahr sind finger weg davon und zu den Knicklichtern wurde ja bereits alles gesagt.


----------



## micudo (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Das RodPod: für das Geld kriegt man bei Ebay besseres und Standfesteres. Hier mal paar Beispiele:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/QUICK-ROD-POD-RO...4181482QQihZ001QQcategoryZ56728QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-ROD-POD-HIGH...938082QQihZ001QQcategoryZ139466QQcmdZViewItem



hm da würde ich doch leicht wiedersprechen wollen, aus folgendem Grund.
Dein Heimatstandort ist Leverkusen, dann würde ich stark vermuten das Du des öfteren mal den Vater Rhein besuchst, dann vermute ich mal weiter das es Dir am Rhein genauso auf die Eier geht den richtigen Standort für die Ruten zu finden. Dann kommt die leichte Strömung und der fast kaum merkliche Wind noch dazu. Ergo heißt das  um eine gute  Position  zu finden  bedarf es Zeit.
Nimmt man das RodPod bzw. HighPod von Lidl hat man diese Probleme fast nicht mehr. Da es es recht rau am Rhein zugehen kann ist es angeraten das Pod zusätzlich zu sichern (Seil mit Hering ect.) Unten am Pod Becherhalter drauf und oben Klemmhalter und schon steht die Geschichte und ist höhenverstellbar drehbar schwenkbar. Das alles können deine ebay Pods nicht.
Zudem nimmt man den günstigen Preis dazu ist es das Ideale für den Rhein. 

Meine Meinung.

p.s.
Bei Askari in Düsseldorf bekommt man es selbst im Schnäppschenmarkt nicht günstiger. Ich war im März zur Neueröffnung da und muß sagen ich bin echt enttäuscht gewesen. Habe dann Frustkauf bei Fisherman getätigt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Am Rhein bin ich zu 90% mit meiner Spinnrute unterwegs. 

Für alles andere am Rhein habe ich ein TriPod, da kommt kein RodPod hinterher  Ok das Tripod ist Vollalu und wiegt keine 1,5 kg mit Tasche und 3erBuzzerbar (1.4er Stahl) und den kannst wen es den vernünftig aufgestellt wurde nicht mal mit einer Bombe bewegen, auch ohne Sicherung


----------



## LUKA$ (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ach ehm was ich vergessen hab weiss einer was der Stuhl im oben gezeigten Link ungefähr wiegt?


----------



## micudo (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LUKA$ schrieb:


> Angeltasche bereits letztes Jahr gekauft ist echt super Reisverschlüsse sowie Boxen schließen top kann ich nur wärmstens empfelen.
> Dieses Jahr gehört der hier mir. http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_39680.htm?detail=extensive


Also auf bei Klick auf den Link kommt folgende Meldung:
*Zu ihrer bevorzugten Postleitzahl existiert dieses Angebot zur Zeit nicht.*


Welche PLZ benutzt Du bei Lidl


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

dieser Link geht bei mir zwar auf, aber in den "normalen" Angeboten find ich den Stuhl dann nicht...seltsam (PLZ 53115)#c


----------



## micudo (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> dieser Link geht bei mir zwar auf, aber in den "normalen" Angeboten find ich den Stuhl dann nicht...seltsam (PLZ 53115)#c




Ihr habt das selbe wie wir in Neuss (41460)


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Regionale Unterschiede, gib mal die PLZ 30 ein und du wirst den Sttuhl sehen sowie einen Fishfinder.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Regionale Unterschiede, gib mal die PLZ 30 ein und du wirst den Sttuhl sehen sowie einen Fishfinder.


 
ach, jetzt ja - eine Insel ähhh Stuhl & Fischfinder...!:m


----------



## Carphunter 76 (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kann jemand schon etwas zu dem Rutenfutteral sagen ? Taugt der Reißverschluss und die Nähte was ?


----------



## micudo (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Regionale Unterschiede, gib mal die PLZ 30 ein und du wirst den Sttuhl sehen sowie einen Fishfinder.



nur 30 paßt ja nicht also sollen wir lotto spielen oder bekommen wir die letzten 3 zahlen noch:c


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Kann jemand schon etwas zu dem Rutenfutteral sagen ? Taugt der Reißverschluss und die Nähte was ?


 
ja, ich!

Futteral ist in Ordnung, aber nix gepolstert oder so. Reissverschlüsse&Nähte halten (jetzt knapp ein Jahr). Auch die Aussentaschen sind gut für Boxen auf der einen und Kescher oder Teleruten auf der anderen Seite. Innen hat das Teil zwei Trenneinlagen, die sich mit Klett fixieren lassen

musste das Futteral nur lange nach dem Kauf auslüften - hat schon schwer nach Plastik/Lösungsmitteln geduftet.

werde mir nächste Woche noch eins davon zulegen


----------



## LUKA$ (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

mhhm ich hab ne 44´er Postleitzahl hängt noch 328 dran ist jez mnich meine funktioniert aber auch 
also kann nun vielleicht jemand was zum gewicht sagen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



micudo schrieb:


> nur 30 paßt ja nicht also sollen wir lotto spielen oder bekommen wir die letzten 3 zahlen noch:c



Nein die ersten zwei (2) Zahlen reichen, dan bekommst Du eine Auswahl mit den Filialen. Mach Dir das Leben nicht schwer, es kann so einfach sein:

http://img292.*ih.us/img292/7427/ndern1jx4.jpg
http://img214.*ih.us/img214/4282/ndern2ac7.jpg
http://img205.*ih.us/img205/9895/ndern3xh1.jpg


----------



## micudo (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

uih bin ich blöde 
Danke Dir


----------



## fritte (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ne, steht aber auch nix zu geschrieben außer die Maße B52 H76 t74
Mehr angaben machen die nicht.
Finde es lustig, das die einen Fishfinder bei uns anbieten, aber mit nur 12 Meter kabel, da kann ich ja fast noch hin laufen um zu sehen wie die beschaffenheit ist.


----------



## micudo (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



fritte schrieb:


> Ne, steht aber auch nix zu geschrieben außer die Maße B52 H76 t74
> Mehr angaben machen die nicht.
> Finde es lustig, das die einen Fishfinder bei uns anbieten, aber mit nur 12 Meter kabel, da kann ich ja fast noch hin laufen um zu sehen wie die beschaffenheit ist.




|muahah:ich schmeiß mich weg.

Wenn ich mit dem Teil am Rhein ankomme wäre ich für mindestens 1 Jahr der Dödl.


----------



## fritte (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Aber du weißt genau ob die Köfis noch da sind oder nicht|bla::vik: 
weiter kommst ja nicht


----------



## archi69 (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moins!

äh, zum Fischfinder. Aber vom Boot aus wäre es doch eine Alternative, oder?
Kennt jemadn das Teil?


----------



## micudo (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Stimmt, aber man könnte damit ein frühwarnsystem für wollhankrabben  erstellen.


----------



## fritte (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Dann hätten sie vieleicht besser eine Geberstange dazu gepackt, oder?
Naja, würd mich zwar reitzen wie das Teil in der Praxis ist, aber da bleib ich lieber beim Hummingbird fishfinder.


----------



## archi69 (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wenn es reicht die Wassertiefe bzw. so einigermaßen die Unterwassertopografie zu bestimmen, wärs doch okay, so einen Schnulli wie Fischalarm und Fischgröße (hahaha...) braucht doch kein Mensch.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

bei mir steht das angebot auch wenn ich normal auf www.lidl.de geh.wie sieht es mit dem futteral aus benutzt das jemand von euch??ist es empfelenswert??


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Der_Baer_2008



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Was ich hier empfehlen würde:
> 
> Poncho: den habe ich selbst und er hat mich schon des öfteren vor einer Dusche bewahrt, passt in jeden Rucksack und wiegt so gut wie nichts. Erwartet keine Hochleistungen, ist nur für Regen gut, Alle anderen Faktoren, da kaufe ich lieber weiter bei Geoff.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> bei mir steht das angebot auch wenn ich normal auf www.lidl.de geh.wie sieht es mit dem futteral aus benutzt das jemand von euch??ist es empfelenswert??


 
siehe #88!

ach, noch zu der Angelzubehörtasche:
für das Geld vollkommen in Ordnung, auch robust. Nur die grossen Klappboxen sind (oder besser: waren voriges Jahr) so konstuiert, dass man kein Vorfachmäppchen oder so reinbekam, weil die vertikalen Wände fest sind. Nur die horizontalen lassen sich rausnehmen bzw. verschieben. Aber das liess sich mit nem Unimesser recht leicht verbessern, in dem man strategisch unpassende Wände rausschnitt. Vielleicht sehen die aber ja dieses Jahr anders aus...


----------



## Ammersee-angler (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

des einzige gute ist das Rod pod. aber was will man mit 4 rutenablagen, wenn nur 2 Ruten erlaubt sind.


@cäptn balu. die Tache hab ich und bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## Fliegenfänger (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Der "Teleskoprutenhalter" ist meiner Meinung nach identisch mit dem "Kogha Super Pod" im aktuellen Askari-Katalog auf S. 245. Habe mir das Ding nämlich dort vor einem halben Jahr gekauft u. gleich wiedererkannt. Kostet bei Lidl nicht mal die Hälfte. Pech gehabt.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## Wolf 2008 (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Guckst du hier:      http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de


----------



## Quappenjäger (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Wolf 2008 schrieb:


> Guckst du hier: http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de


 
Habe mir die seite für den plz bereich 27 mal angeschaut und ich finde in der werbung sind durchaus produkte für den anfängerbereich drinn sowie dafür geeignet.möchte man hochwertiges gerät habe ist man beim lidl natürlich falsch!


----------



## Wolf 2008 (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

PS. Habe mir vor 2 Jahren ein Rod-Pod (Dreibein) bei Lidl gekauft,halber Preis wie beim Tackledealer. Solide verarbeitet das Teil,mußte auch schon einiges aushalten, da ich meist in starker Strömung fische und kann mich bis jetzt nicht beklagen. Aber man sollte sich schon ein wenig in der Materie auskennen um nicht beim Discounter Schrott zu kaufen,aber ab und an gibt es dort auch Brauchbares für wenig Euronen. Ruten und Rollen würde ich dort aber nicht unbedingt kaufen wollen.


Mfg.Wolf


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also ich kann euch nur die angelzubehörttasche ans herz legen... spott billig und einfahc klasse das ding-... das einzige was stört sind die kleinen seitentaschen links und rechts.. ich komm da mit dem öffnungsmechanismus ni ganz klar xD


----------



## Mafgo (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Karpfenbeschwörer schrieb:


> also ich kann euch nur die angelzubehörttasche ans herz legen... spott billig und einfahc klasse das ding-... das einzige was stört sind die kleinen seitentaschen links und rechts.. ich komm da mit dem öffnungsmechanismus ni ganz klar xD



Genau Tasche super aber das öffnen der Seitentasche ist manchmal nervig.

Die Freilaufrolle habe ich selber auch in Benutzung und kann nichts schlechtes schreiben.

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## Ulli3D (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Zubehörtasche hab ich seit letztem Jahr im Einsatz, immer zuviel drin aber sie ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen. Die Boxen sind "Industriestandard" und nicht zu bemängeln.

Gleiches gilt für die Rutentasche.

Das Boot würde ich mir nur holen, wenn ich Selbstmord begehen wollte.


----------



## micudo (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Als Alternative zum Lidl Fish Finder dieses Teil bei Askari


----------



## nepomuk (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mit der Tasche könnt ihr keine Fehler machen!
Peckt euch ein anderes Logo daruf,
zB. Fishbone, Boss oder Languste
und man ist wer am Wasser!


----------



## micudo (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und noch eine Alternative zum Lidl Angebot, dieses Teil bei Askari


----------



## mr.pink79 (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Sind bei den Zubehörtaschen vom letzten Jahr die großen Boxen waagerecht oder senkrecht untergebracht?|kopfkrat


----------



## nepomuk (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



mr.pink79 schrieb:


> Sind bei den Zubehörtaschen vom letzten Jahr die großen Boxen waagerecht oder senkrecht untergebracht?|kopfkrat


 
sowie als auch#h


----------



## nepomuk (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Was Ihr bei Lidl vergessen könnt ist Schrotblei,
gebundene Haken und manche Posen.
Den gleichen Billigkram gibt es bei Askari wesendlich teurer.
Mfg Swen


----------



## mr.pink79 (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> sowie als auch#h


 aha|rolleyes

So wie ich das auf den Bildern erkenne sind die kleineren Boxen senkrecht untergebracht. Wenn das bei den anderen großen genau so ist kann ich mir den Weg sparen. Mich stört immer das alles so zusammenrutscht. Aber wenn die Boxen übereinander gestapelt sind ist das echt ne feine Sache und ein guter Preis!


----------



## trout-spezi (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die kleinen werden senkrecht seitlich links und rechts
eingeschoben und die großen im "hauptfach" waagerecht gestapelt.
hab die tasche seit dem letzten angebot und kann nich meckern,
alles recht solide und ordentlich! #6

mfg


----------



## LUKA$ (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

kann trout-spezi nur zustimmen die tasche ist echt gut !!!


----------



## Khaane (28. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Interessant ist die neue Abwurfkante der "SHARKFIN 55 Stationärrolle".

Die ist "gezackt" ähnlich einer Rolle die ich auf Cabelas.com gesehen habe, dort wurde es als absolute Neuheit geprießen.

Evtl. ist die Rolle wirklich nicht schlecht, kann jmd. dazu was sagen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ja ich kan Dir was dazu sagen, die ist Mist die gezakte Spule, so neu ist das ganze auch nicht letztes Jahr war die auch am Start.

Schnurabriss ist nicht schön


----------



## LUKA$ (28. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

omg mit der Rollle will ich nicht werfen....das ist der abriss ja vorprogrammiert ...


----------



## dcpolo (28. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Leider kann man das den Billder nicht 100%ig entnehmen, aber hat das Rod/HighPod einen Haken für einen Sandsack zur Beschwerung ähnlich einem Dreibein?|kopfkrat


Edit: Ach nee... :
https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront/DE/Product/93323.85.585


----------



## Karsten01 (28. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Edit: Ach nee... :


:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Barbusbarbus (29. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also wenn Ihr euer Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen wollt, Bitte!
Das zeug taugt nicht! :v

Gebt nur wenige € mehr aus dann bekommt man erstklassige Ware von Fachhändler, einige Dinge Kosten noch nicht mal mehr. Hab's auch schon gekauft 2/3 der Kunstköder braust du gar nicht erst auspacken "Mülltonne", der rest mangelhaft.
Die Rollen hacken und die Ruten brechen schon beim blosen hinschauen.

Wer mit dem zeug zufrieden ist hat keine Ahnung was eine gute Angelausrüstung ist "die wie oben genannt, kein vermögen kostet".
Meiner Tochter hab ich eine Angel gekauft von Fachhändler, Marke: Rhino, 30,--€ , Aal, Hecht und Zander waren kein problem, kein prügel super gleichmäßige Aktion.#6

Macht eurer Angelleidenschaft eine freude und last die Finger von dem zeug.


----------



## manolo86 (29. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mir vor eine paar Jahren auch die Künstköder bei Lidl gekauft und musste sie aber nicht in die Mülltonne werfen, da ich mit den Teilen echt gut gefangen habe.
Und wenn mal einer abreisst ist es ja auch nicht so schlimm bei den Peisen.


----------



## Fxxxxx (29. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Muß man bei den LIDL Sachen eigentlich nachschauen, ob da nicht irgendwo eine versteckte Kamera eingebaut ist (wegen Überwachung usw. ) #d


----------



## Shadrap (29. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Barbusbarbus schrieb:


> Also wenn Ihr euer Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen wollt, Bitte!
> Das zeug taugt nicht! :v
> 
> Gebt nur wenige € mehr aus dann bekommt man erstklassige Ware von Fachhändler, einige Dinge Kosten noch nicht mal mehr. Hab's auch schon gekauft 2/3 der Kunstköder braust du gar nicht erst auspacken "Mülltonne", der rest mangelhaft.
> ...


 

Mit Verlaub: dummes Zeug, was Du da schreibst. Man muß bei Lidl (und bei jedem anderen Händler) genau hinsehen, was man kauft. Schrott kannst Du überall kaufen, nicht nur bei Lidl. Aber es gibt dort auch viele gute und durchaus günstige Angebote, z. B. die oft erwähnte Ködertasche und das Dreibein. Beides habe ich auch gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden.



Barbusbarbus schrieb:


> Wer mit dem zeug zufrieden ist hat keine Ahnung.


 
Macht ja nix, hauptsache Du hast Den Durchblick.


----------



## magic feeder (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich geh lieber zum händler meines vertrauens................da weiss ich was ich habe


----------



## Barbusbarbus (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub: dummes Zeug, was Du da schreibst. Man muß bei Lidl (und bei jedem anderen Händler) genau hinsehen, was man kauft. Schrott kannst Du überall kaufen, nicht nur bei Lidl. Aber es gibt dort auch viele gute und durchaus günstige Angebote, z. B. die oft erwähnte Ködertasche und das Dreibein. Beides habe ich auch gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> 
> 
> Macht ja nix, hauptsache Du hast Den Durchblick.


 
#rMan,
 wenn's Dich als Lidl-Angler nicht gäb, hät ich *meine *Meinung zu *meinen* erfahrungen nie ändern können. |uhoh:


----------



## Barbusbarbus (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



magic feeder schrieb:


> ich geh lieber zum händler meines vertrauens................da weiss ich was ich habe


 
|laola:
Bin absolut Deiner meinung!!!!!!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Barbusbarbus !!! Wat ist eigendlich Dein Problem ????#d#d


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nun muß ich doch noch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Wenn ich zum " Händler meines Vertrauens" gehe, dann erwarte ich, daß er dieses Vertrauen auch erfüllt. Wenn ich zu Lidl & Co. gehe, dann erwarte ich das nicht. Wie schon oft gepostet, Lidl ist kein Fachhändler, will das aber auch glaube ich gar nicht sein! Das Equipment, das es dort gibt, zielt nicht unbedingt auf den Vielangler mit hohem Anspruch hin, sondern eher auf den Gelegenheitsangler, der sich aber eben für diese seltenen Gelegenheitsangelei nicht unbedingt teures Tackle leisten will und vlt. auch nicht kann! Und für solche Gelegenheiten *kann* dieses Tackle durchaus ausreichend sein. Und nicht jedes Tackle, was beim "Fachhändler" zu kaufen ist, ist auch gut. Vor allem nicht das im Niedrigpreissegment. ( aber ich habe auch dort schon durchaus gutes und vor allem haltbares Material dabei gehabt) Und genau dieses Problem wird dann aber von einigen eben nicht gesehen. Sicher ist einiges der Discounterware nicht den hohen Ansprüchen einiger gewachsen aber das ist auch das Material der Fachhändler bei weitem nicht immer. Ich kann nur immer die Worte eines meiner Tackledealer wiederholen: " Lidl ist keine Konkurenz für mich. Leute, die dieses Zeug kaufen, gehen nicht oft angeln oder können sich auch bei mir nur die Ramschware leisten. Wenn sie denn doch öfters angeln gehen wollen und Ansprüche stellen, dann landen sie doch bei mir."


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Genau so sieht es aus Dirk ... super geschrieben #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob es schon erwähnt habe....:q
(Wenn doch, ich tue es immer wieder gerne:q:q)

Mein Lieblingswobbler war mal in so einer Lidl Raubfisch Box.

:q:q|rolleyes

Das Ding ist absolut unschlagbar auf Hecht...


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ... " Lidl ist keine Konkurenz für mich. Leute, die dieses Zeug kaufen, gehen nicht oft angeln oder können sich auch bei mir nur die Ramschware leisten. Wenn sie denn doch öfters angeln gehen wollen und Ansprüche stellen, dann landen sie doch bei mir."



So ähnlich sieht es meiner, seine Aussage ist ganz klar und einfach:

"Das ist ein temporäres Problem was eigentlich keines ist. Wer dort kauft ist eben kein Vielangler, hat wenig Geld oder keine Ansprüche. Sobald das vorbei ist habe ich einen guten Kundenzuwachs da die Ansprüche steigen"

Wobei er keinesfalls bestreitet das das eine oder andere Bei Lidl definitiv auf einem hohem Niveau ist, aber eben nicht alles.


----------



## Barbusbarbus (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

An die die meinen Text halt einfach nicht kappieren,

lest den letzten Text von *leopard_afrika *und *Denni_Lo* dann wißt Ihr auch wie ich darüber Denke.
Habe nicht's gegen kritik an meinen Meinungen, dafür sind wir hier im Forum, aber mich persönlich angreifen find ich nicht ok!

|closed:


----------



## Breamhunter (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich werde mir die Spinnfischertasche holen. Hat mein Kollege letztes Jahr von seiner Frau geschenkt bekommen. Kostet beim Fachhändler garantiert fast das doppelte. Und wenn sie hin ist, ist das eben auch so :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Nun muß ich doch noch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Wenn ich zum " Händler meines Vertrauens" gehe, dann erwarte ich, daß er dieses Vertrauen auch erfüllt. Wenn ich zu Lidl & Co. gehe, dann erwarte ich das nicht. Wie schon oft gepostet, Lidl ist kein Fachhändler, will das aber auch glaube ich gar nicht sein! Das Equipment, das es dort gibt, zielt nicht unbedingt auf den Vielangler mit hohem Anspruch hin, sondern eher auf den Gelegenheitsangler, der sich aber eben für diese seltenen Gelegenheitsangelei nicht unbedingt teures Tackle leisten will und vlt. auch nicht kann! Und für solche Gelegenheiten *kann* dieses Tackle durchaus ausreichend sein. Und nicht jedes Tackle, was beim "Fachhändler" zu kaufen ist, ist auch gut. Vor allem nicht das im Niedrigpreissegment. ( aber ich habe auch dort schon durchaus gutes und vor allem haltbares Material dabei gehabt) Und genau dieses Problem wird dann aber von einigen eben nicht gesehen. Sicher ist einiges der Discounterware nicht den hohen Ansprüchen einiger gewachsen aber das ist auch das Material der Fachhändler bei weitem nicht immer. Ich kann nur immer die Worte eines meiner Tackledealer wiederholen: " Lidl ist keine Konkurenz für mich. Leute, die dieses Zeug kaufen, gehen nicht oft angeln oder können sich auch bei mir nur die Ramschware leisten. Wenn sie denn doch öfters angeln gehen wollen und Ansprüche stellen, dann landen sie doch bei mir."


dirk,
klasse posting#6
damit ist wohl alles geschrieben


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ist doch wahr. Lidl geht doch nicht hin und will den Angelmarkt aufmischen und alle Tackledealer vom Markt wischen. Die wollen doch nur ihre Konkurenz durch breitgefächerte Sonderangebote übertrumpfen. Nur weil es da auch T- Shirt`s, Unterwäsche und ähnliches gibt, wollen sie doch auch nicht gleich C&A oder andere vom Markt fegen, nur weil es da ab und an Schuhe gibt, haben sie doch Reno & Consorten noch lange nicht den Rang abgelaufen. Nur weil es beim Discounter mal Malersachen, Schrauben oder Werkzeug gibt, mußte noch kein Baumarkt schließen. Aber jedes mal, wenn sie Angeltackle verkaufen, gehen hier Sinnlosdiskussionen los. Und das jedes mal, *weit bevor* sich jemand das Zeug zumindest mal live angesehen hat oder sogar gekauft.?! Ich weiß gerade nicht  oder :coder besser doch #q.

P.S. Ich vergaß: All das, was ich hier postete, hat nichts mit meiner Einstellung zur Firma Lidl und deren Personalpolitik zu tun.


----------



## Futschikato (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi @ all,

bin hier neu gelandet und würde gerne mal Euer NowHow in Gebrauch nehmen. Nachdem hier ja schon sehr viel über das Lidl-Angebot geredet worden ist, würde mich mal eine alternative Variante interessieren. 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Einstiegs-Set  mit 2-4 Routen und dem entsprechendem Zubehör (Süßwasser). Mein Vater hat sich ein Grundstück in MeckPom (Seenplatte) gekauft mit weiß Gott wie vielen Seen in der Nähe. Es geht hier nur um Gelegenheitsangeln für Feriengäste und meinem Vater. 

Habt Ihr Tipps oder Links für Angebote oder was man alles beachten muss....?

Grüße und Danke für die Hilfe
Futschi


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ui Futschikato, erst mal herzlich willkommen im AB. Aber du wirfst ein anderes Thema auf. Mit Gelegenheitsangler meine ich z.B. den Vater, der 3- 4 mal jährlich mit Sohnemann angelt. Du meinst aber, daß von diesen Gelegenheitsanglern gleich mehrere mit diesem Gerät hantieren sollen. ( damit ist es in der Gesamtheit vlt. nicht mehr nur die seltene Gelegenheit) Da bringt es euch nicht allzu viel Freude, wenn unerfahrene Hände dieses Tackle ständig benutzen, denn anders als beim Vater, der im zweiten Jahr ja schon wieder Erfahrungen vom ersten Jahr hat, fangen bei euch immer wieder welche von vorn an. Und da würde ich schon robusteres Gerät kaufen und mich dahingehend dann doch eher mal beraten lassen. ( auch hinsichtlich Pflegemaßnahmen u.ä., das müßt nämlich ihr machen und nicht eure Gäste)


----------



## fliyfishing (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wann gibt es neue sachen bei lidl achso ich hab mir mal son set gekauft und war schwer entäuscht weil meine futter schleuder die da bei war gleich in adler gemacht hat und das andere zeug ist auch schlechte verarbeitung ausser die rute die da vbei war hat gehalten jetzt schon ein jahr aber das andere zeug kann mann in die tonne kloppen


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> fliyfishing schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wann gibt es neue sachen bei lidl achso ich hab mir mal son set gekauft und war schwer entäuscht weil meine futter schleuder die da bei war gleich in adler gemacht hat und das andere zeug ist auch schlechte verarbeitung ausser die rute die da vbei war hat gehalten jetzt schon ein jahr aber das andere zeug kann mann in die tonne kloppen


So geht das nicht mit dem Schreiben - wenn Du möchtest, dass wir Deine Beiträge auch lesen und verstehen, dann solltest Du das mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung unbedingt einhalten.

Zwischendurch auch Absätze machen, und Punkt und Komma gibt auch! Dann ist alles viel verständlicher....denn sonst wäre es schade um die Zeit, die Du investierst!

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema: Welches Set war es denn, das Du bei LIDL gekauft hast. Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit, solche Sachen ohne große Erklärungen wieder gegen Geld umzutauschen. Und für alle, die enttäuscht sind, sei angemerkt, dass sicherlich 95 % aller Angelsachen mittlerweile aus China kommen, natürlich auch die von LIDL.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## zanderfan1987 (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab denn Rod Pod von dennen is super für den Preis. Die Spinnfischertasche mit den Boxen hab ich auch aber bin nich so zu frieden mit den Boxen. Die sind Müll da die Verschlüsse sau schnell abbrechen. Sind inzwischenalle defekt. Aber ruten rollen und schon gar keine Kunstköder würde ich dort kaufen.


----------



## Köfi Anan (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hallo erst mal!

jetzt entschließe ich mich doch meine Frage los zu werden. Was haltet ihr von den Dyneema Schnüren? Einsatz: Spinnfischen
Langlebigkeit?
Abriebfestigkeit?
evtl. Wurfeigenschaften?
usw.
Grüße
Köfi


----------



## zanderfan1987 (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Köfi Anan schrieb:


> hallo erst mal!
> 
> jetzt entschließe ich mich doch meine Frage los zu werden. Was haltet ihr von den Dyneema Schnüren? Einsatz: Spinnfischen
> Langlebigkeit?
> ...


 
Meist du jetz die ausm Lidl oder allgemein?


----------



## oli (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Köfi Anan,
bei den angegebenen Daten würde ich sie zum Blumenanbinden nehmen, mehr nicht.
Es ist mir zu gefährlich, wer weiß schon wie abriebsfest sie ist und wie sie sich beim Knoten verhält?

Ich werd nichts holen, die beiden Pilker für 3,99 sind mir zu teuer und nachdem ich Haken und Ringe getauscht habe erst recht.
In meinen Augen sind es gute Angebote für den ersten Versuch im Urlaub, aber bitte nicht in Norwegen, und um dem Sohn eine Freude im Forellenpuff zu machen.
Aber für uns?
Ich warte mal den Thread ab:
"Schönster verlorener Fisch wegen Billigprodukten"

Oli

PS: Ist das vielleicht der Grund, dass Lidl an Rema1000 geht?  ;-)


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Ich werde mir die Spinnfischertasche holen. Hat mein Kollege letztes Jahr von seiner Frau geschenkt bekommen. Kostet beim Fachhändler garantiert fast das doppelte. Und wenn sie hin ist, ist das eben auch so :m



Die ist in etwa vergleichbar mit dem Spinnfischerrucksack von Iron Claw, den hat mein Händler für ~40 €


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Futschikato schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Einstiegs-Set  mit 2-4 Routen und dem entsprechendem Zubehör (Süßwasser). Mein Vater hat sich ein Grundstück in MeckPom (Seenplatte) gekauft mit weiß Gott wie vielen Seen in der Nähe. Es geht hier nur um Gelegenheitsangeln für Feriengäste und meinem Vater.
> 
> Habt Ihr Tipps oder Links für Angebote oder was man alles beachten muss....?
> ...



Balzer Magna Matrix im 5 (Auslaufmodell) Universalrute 10-50 g WG , hat bei mir schon 90 g mitgemacht.

Rollen:
SPRO Blue Arc
Abu Cardinal 505 FR


----------



## allugid (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,
falls es jemanden interessiert,
Askari hat wohl direkt auf das Angebot von Lidl reagiert, dort gibt es in den Angeboten der Woche sehr ähnliche Artikel, alle sogar noch eine Spur billiger.


allugid


----------



## Khaane (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



allugid schrieb:


> Hallo,
> falls es jemanden interessiert,
> Askari hat wohl direkt auf das Angebot von Lidl reagiert, dort gibt es in den Angeboten der Woche sehr ähnliche Artikel, alle sogar noch eine Spur billiger.
> 
> ...


 
Hab mir jetzt einiges dort bestellt, aber der Shop ist jawohl ne Zumutung.

Andauernd geht der Inhalt des Warenkorbs verloren, der Seitenaufbau ist total lahm und sonst macht Online-Kauf bei Askari auch keinen Spaß. :v


----------



## Put (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Lidl?
Da wird' Ich mir nichts holen!


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@put
wie wäre es denn mal mit einem sinnreichen posting von dir? oder sammelst du einfach nur postings? wenn du wenigstens noch eine begründung geliefert hättest... .


----------



## Sirrel (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich werd mir die Sachen mal genauer ansehen. Denke ich werde mal eine Rolle antesten (nicht den Fleischwolf sondern die für 16,-), das Futteral und die Tasche einpacken und den Stuhl werde ich auch wohl noch mitnehmen........die Taue werden wohl nix sein, die Dyneema evtl. aber nu....wobei son Set für 2,99......für Aalleinen evtl.....mal sehen...von allenm anderen werde ich die Finger lassen ;-)


----------



## trout-spezi (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

dann biste ja auch fast einmal durch! 

mfg


----------



## Arbun (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Auch wenns schon jemand erwähnt hat...

hat jemand vielleicht erfahrung mit dem Kescher vom Lidl, sieht im Prospekt nicht so schlecht aus?

Mein "alter" Klappkescher war halt mal öfter mit Salzwasser in kontakt und rostet jetzt schon kräftig, obwohl regelmäßig mit süßwasser gespühlt... Kescherstaab is halt nen Eisenrohr, nur außen lackiert!  Is halt... |smash:

Der vom Lidl is ja Alu? Ich bin nur nicht sicher ob ich beurteilen kann ob der was taugt, worauf muß man da achten?

Gruß und vielen Dank, Arbun


----------



## Khaane (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Arbun schrieb:


> Auch wenns schon jemand erwähnt hat...
> 
> hat jemand vielleicht erfahrung mit dem Kescher vom Lidl, sieht im Prospekt nicht so schlecht aus?
> 
> ...


 
Wenn das Gestänge einigermaßen stabil ausschaut und insbesondere der "Kescherkopf/Klappmechanismus" stabil ist, dann sollte er brauchbar sein.

Aber lieber 30-40 € für einen vernünftigen Kescher ausgeben, dann hält er meistens auch mehrere Jahrzehnte.

Kann mich noch an den DAM Klassik-Kescher erinnern, hatte vor Jahren mal 80 DM gekostet und war super verarbeitet.
(brauner Teleskopkescher mit Messing-Klappmechanismus:k)


----------



## Arbun (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Oja, ich glaub ich werd dann wahrscheinlich doch was hochwertigeres nehmen, Kescher sollten ja normal schon länger halten... aber ich schaus mir trotzdem mal an, vor allem was das für ein Klappmechanismus ist! #6


----------



## Sirrel (30. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



trout-spezi schrieb:


> dann biste ja auch fast einmal durch!
> 
> mfg



Naja, Ruten, der Fleischwolf und alles andere wird ja ignoriert ;-)


----------



## dcpolo (31. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Lasst euch beim Kauf nicht filmen...|bigeyes


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (31. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin Leutz!

Habt Ihr das hier schon gesehen?
http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_39919.htm?detail=extensive


----------



## bangBoomBong (31. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> Moin Leutz!
> 
> Habt Ihr das hier schon gesehen?
> http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_39919.htm?detail=extensive




Kann die Brille was? Wäre ja zu dem Preis der Hammer...


----------



## trout-spezi (31. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

da bin ich skeptisch...


----------



## Matze_07 (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hat denn einer Erfahrungen mit der Lidl Brille?
Die hat es ja schon einmal gegeben.
Lg Matze


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich kann mir nur ganz schwer vorstellen, das die was ist.
Sieht irgendwie schon so billig aus.


----------



## Makrelenfreund (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

wer kann mir eventuell sagen, was die angebotene "Multi-X"-Angel taugt? Oder gibt es woanders für einen ähnlichen Preis eine anfängertaugliche, brauchbare Rute mit vergleichbarem Wurfgewicht u. Länge?


MfG
der Makrelenfreund


----------



## Ben_koeln (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Würde die Sachen auch mit Vorsicht genießen. 

Ich selbst werde mir wahrscheinlich den Kescher holen (brauch den eigentlich nicht, da immer Handlandung aber Waschupo manchmal böse wenn er nicht dabei ist) und die Mono-Schnur zum unterfüttern. 

Thats it.

Ansonsten kann ich bei diesen ganzen Diskussionen Leopard_Afrika zustimmen.

Beste Grüße

Ben


----------



## JakobS (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich würde mir keine rute,schnur oder rolle von lidl holen.
ihc hab mir früher mal eine gekauft.
die ging nach einer woche schrott(durchgebrochen)
und die rollen sind alle schrott.
naja und die schnur reißt auch immer.

nur ein rat von mir

mfg jakob


----------



## fjordbutt (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @put
> wie wäre es denn mal mit einem sinnreichen posting von dir? oder sammelst du einfach nur postings? wenn du wenigstens noch eine begründung geliefert hättest... .





hack doch nicht so auf ihm rum, mönsch:q

wer ne 1m monstermakrele fängt, geht natürlich nicht im lidl einkaufen:q#q  der post von ihm war ja wohl der hammer....


ansonsten kann und will ich zu diesem halbjährlich wieder kommenden thema nichts sagen, ausser :
ne angel im lidl?#q#q#q


----------



## Matze_07 (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hat denn keiner die vorher genannte Brille?
Ansonsten probier ich sie einfach mal aus, für 4 € kann man ja eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen.
Lg Matze


----------



## Fishingbear (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ben_koeln schrieb:


> Würde die Sachen auch mit Vorsicht genießen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ben


 Ich würde den ganzen Laden mit Vorsicht genießen:g#6


----------



## Sinned (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hab den Rod Pot schon "live" gesehen und er machte auf mich einen wirklich guten Eindruck. Auch der Besitzer schwärmte aufgrund der Robustheit und flexiblen Einfachheit von dem Teil. Daher: Ab in den Einkaufskorb!
Des weiteren wird bei mir die 
Freilaufrolle http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_39663.htm?detail=extensive
sharkfin 55 Stationärrolle http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_39660.htm?detail=extensive
und die Dyneema Schnur http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_39657.htm?detail=extensive
mein Portemonaie leeren.


----------



## Sirrel (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Ich hab den Rod Pot schon "live" gesehen und er machte auf mich einen wirklich guten Eindruck. Auch der Besitzer schwärmte aufgrund der Robustheit und flexiblen Einfachheit von dem Teil. Daher: Ab in den Einkaufskorb!
> Des weiteren wird bei mir die
> Freilaufrolle http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_39663.htm?detail=extensive
> sharkfin 55 Stationärrolle http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_39660.htm?detail=extensive
> ...



Tu mir einen gefallen und kauf die dieses Monstergerät "Sharkfin" nicht.....schau dir das dingen mal genau an.....


----------



## Sinned (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Natürlich werde ich meine Auswahl erst direkt an der Ware bestimmen. Aber danke, ich werde mir genau dieses Ding genauer anschauen. DU meinst, dass das Ding zu monströs sei, oder was sind deine Kritikpunkte?


----------



## honeybee (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Matze_07 schrieb:


> Hat den keiner die vorher genannte Brille?
> Ansonsten probier ich sie einfach mal aus, für 4 € kann man ja eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen.
> Lg Matze




Vor 2 Jahren gab es die schon einmal im Angebot und da haben wir welche gekauft. Für den Preis absolut Top und wir haben unsere immer noch in Gebrauch.

Stand auch eine bekannte Firma drauf....Anfangsbuchstabe war G. Komme leider nicht auf den Namen jetzt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



honeybee schrieb:


> .Anfangsbuchstabe war G.


 
G. habe ich auch schon mal irgendwo gehört|rolleyes

Nein, im Ernst ich die Brillen auch mal. Die erfüllten auf jeden Fall Ihren Zweck.


----------



## honeybee (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> G. habe ich auch schon mal irgendwo gehört|rolleyes
> 
> Nein, im Ernst ich die Brillen auch mal. Die erfüllten auf jeden Fall Ihren Zweck.



Du wieder :q So war das Posting nicht gemeint, menno

Ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit und komme nicht drauf|kopfkrat


----------



## Fehlerteufel (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hab gehört das man beim einkauf bei lidl mit kameras überwacht wird....also ich möchte nicht beim schrott kaufen erwischt werden.....ich hab noch nen ruf zu verlieren|supergri:q|supergri:q


----------



## Fehlerteufel (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> G. habe ich auch schon mal irgendwo gehört|rolleyes
> 
> Nein, im Ernst ich die Brillen auch mal. Die erfüllten auf jeden Fall Ihren Zweck.


Stand da " G-Punkt " drauf


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Stand da zufällig Googles oder ähnlich drauf? Das ist schon keine unbekante in den USA


----------



## honeybee (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Stand da zufällig Googles oder ähnlich drauf? Das ist schon keine unbekante in den USA



Nein das wars nicht. War auch irgendwas farbiges auf dem Ettikett mit gelb und rot.........soviel weis ich noch


----------



## Sirrel (1. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Natürlich werde ich meine Auswahl erst direkt an der Ware bestimmen. Aber danke, ich werde mir genau dieses Ding genauer anschauen. DU meinst, dass das Ding zu monströs sei, oder was sind deine Kritikpunkte?


Diese Sternförmige Spule.....NAJA.......ob das so toll ist wies angeprisen wird....


----------



## Khaane (2. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> Stand da " G-Punkt " drauf


 
Gott lass Hirn regnen!


----------



## Ronin (2. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi
Ohne der Lidl-Kette zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber ich halte das Zeug für Schrott!
Hab mir da letztes Jahr mal einiges geholt (Rute, Schirm und diverses Zubehör) und einige Bekannte auch. Die Ruten waren schnell kaputt, der Schirm auch und das Zubehör ist nur bedingt zu benutzen...
Gib lieber ein paar mehr € aus und du hast wirklich mehr davon!

Gruß, Ronin


----------



## JakobS (2. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ronin schrieb:


> Hi
> Ohne der Lidl-Kette zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber ich halte das Zeug für Schrott!
> Hab mir da letztes Jahr mal einiges geholt (Rute, Schirm und diverses Zubehör) und einige Bekannte auch. Die Ruten waren schnell kaputt, der Schirm auch und das Zubehör ist nur bedingt zu benutzen...
> Gib lieber ein paar mehr € aus und du hast wirklich mehr davon!
> ...


 
ganz meiner meinung 
alles *******

jakob


----------



## Matze_07 (2. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Dankeschön, dann weiß ich ja bescheid wegen der Brille, werde dann mal zuschlagen.
Lg Matze


----------



## Casualties (2. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

#hHi@all

Das Angel zeug von Lidl ist einfach #q#q:v|abgelehn
hab mir vor ein paar Jahren ein dreibein gekauft.....|kopfkrat
nach 5mal Fischen und einmal im wasserstehen war es dann 
sschonwieder hinüber.
Da kauf ich mir lieber gleicht was Teureres beim Angeladen um die Ecke.:m


----------



## paderborner87 (2. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

könnt ihr denn die Spinntasche empfehlen ??


----------



## Schluchseeangler (2. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi zusammen,

Die Lidl Kustköder kann man wirklich in die Tonne hauen ( wobbler), aber die Spinner oder die Taschen, warum nicht bisher hat alles gehoben und bei dem preis kann man nicht viel falsch machen.   
Besonder der Rod Pod den es jetzt geben soll kann ich euch nur empfeheln!

Gruß

Jogi


----------



## Schluchseeangler (2. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi zusammen,

Die Lidl Kustköder kann man wirklich in die Tonne hauen ( wobbler), aber die Spinner oder die Taschen, warum nicht bisher hat alles gehoben und bei dem preis kann man nicht viel falsch machen.   
Besonder der Rod Pod den es jetzt geben soll kann ich euch nur empfeheln!

Gruß

Jogi


----------



## angler24 (2. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Casualties schrieb:


> #hHi@all
> 
> Das Angel zeug von Lidl ist einfach #q#q:v|abgelehn
> hab mir vor ein paar Jahren ein dreibein gekauft.....|kopfkrat
> ...




Da bist du wohl ein Einzelfall. Ich und 2 Kollegen haben es nämlich auch gekauft und bnutzen es regelmäßig und es hebt auch nah einem Jahr noch perfekt. Nichts kaputt:m


----------



## LUKA$ (2. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



angler24 schrieb:


> Da bist du wohl ein Einzelfall. Ich und 2 Kollegen haben es nämlich auch gekauft und bnutzen es regelmäßig und es hebt auch nah einem Jahr noch perfekt. Nichts kaputt:m




jo bei mir auch top :m


----------



## DerBorder (2. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

JOJO |bla:

so gut wie alle regen sich mal wieder auf....

und morgen um 08:05 sind die Geschäfte voll mit Anglern und alle Artikel ausverkauft #h

Warum mach eigentlich Mac Doof jeden Tag auf, wenn keiner hin geht????


----------



## Pike-Jerk (2. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mir beim Lidl Heute 2 Ruten und 2 Rollen gekauft. Das Hecht-/Zander-Set mit Wurfgewicht bis 70g. Und das Forellen-Angel-Set bis 40g Wurfgewicht. Die Ruten sehen sehr stabil aus, und die Rollen machen auf mich einen hervorragenden Eindruck. Ebenso habe ich die Raubfisch-/Twisterbox je 9,90 mitgenommen. Noch dazu die geflochtenen Schnüre von Dynema. Das ganze habe ich montiert und gleich am See ausprobiert. Die Wurfweite machte richtig Laune. Einen Spinner warf ich so ca. 15 Meter weit.............hallo......hallo.............halllllllloooooo...... - Gott sei Dank. Meine Frau weckte mich aus diesem Alptraum!#6


----------



## Fxxxxx (2. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

lol,

aber warte mal, gibt bestimmt so einige, die die letzten Zeilen nicht lesen (oder verstehen) |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel (2. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



DerBorder schrieb:


> JOJO |bla:
> 
> so gut wie alle regen sich mal wieder auf....
> 
> ...


|jump:|good: .... genau mein Reden


----------



## paderborner87 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

so habe mir die Spinntasche gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden.
lustig wie die Menschen in den Laden geströmt sind


----------



## Lionhead (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



paderborner87 schrieb:


> so habe mir die Spinntasche gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden.
> lustig wie die Menschen in den Laden geströmt sind


 
Tja, die Tasche war das einsame Highlight der diesjährigen Lidl-Aktion.

Alles andere war qualitativ untauglich oder zu teuer. 

Bei meinem LIdl im Hamburg-Altonaer Bhf wurde quantitativ gut vorgesorgt, um 08:00 Uhr gab es noch alles ausreichend (ab 7.00 Uhr geöffnet) . Es gab deutlich mehr Leute, die Ihr flüssiges Frühstück gekauft haben, als Angler. 

Ich habe auch kein schlechtes GEwissen bei diesem Kauf. 20 Euro beim Discounter gelassen im Vergleich zu 200-400 Euro jhrl. bei Anglergeschäften vernichtet definitiv keine Arbeitsplätze.

Jan


----------



## Sirrel (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So....wieder da......habe für mich und nen Kollegen die einzigen beiden Stühle abgegriffen die im Laden waren. Dazu habe ich mir noch die kleine Tasche, das Futteral und die kleine Freilaufrolle gekauft.

Erster Eindruck:

Zubehörtasche: Top! Clever durchdacht, gut verarbeitet und sehr wertig wirkend. Für den Preis auf jeden Fall ein Blick wert.

Stuhl: Ebenso wie oben gut verarbeitet und wertig wirkenend. Jedoch macht mir der Mechanismus zum zusammenklappen (gefederte Metallstifte) ein wenig sorgen.....

Futteral: Nunja....12,99......nicht von so hoher Qualität wie der Rest, aber für den preis sicherlich Ok. Zusatztaschen dran. Die Verschlüsse wirken in Ordnung. Etwas schmal geraten, sodass es mit montierten Ruten eng wird....

Freilaufrolle: Macht nen Stabilen Eindruck, kein Plastikkram etc., auch technisch wirkt sie beim ersten Eindruck Ok. Alles andere muss der Praxistest beweisen. 

Alles in allem bin ich ganz zufrieden. Denn für wenig Geld ne Reihe gutes Material bekommen, zwar kein Profizeug aber dennoch für den normal Einsatz allemal geeigent.

Zum Rest:

Die Rutensets: Sahen soweit OK aus, aber Ruten kaufen ich mir dennoch nicht im Lidl. Zumal die Rollen sehr sehr "billig" wirkten.

Dreibein: Habe ich mir nun nicht näher angesehen.

Wathose: Für den Preis sicherlich ne Überlegung wert, sogar bis Größe 47!

Multi X Angel: gar nicht gesehen.

Sharkfin: Oh mann.....die Sternspule sieht in echt noch viel marzialischer aus ;-) Abgesehen von der Spule aber gar nicht mal übel.

Schnur: Alles im Blister.......konnt nich weiter gucken.....


Ein zufriedener Lidl Angelzubehör käufer ;-)


----------



## henningcl (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moinsen

Bin auch gerade wieder zurück

Die Spinfischertasche ist OK bis Super.

Mit 8Boxen aber definitiv zu schwer.
8 Boxen braucht ja kein Mensch. Aber man gut 2-4 Boxen mitnehmen und die Anderen zu Hause lassen.

Die Boxen sind übrigens haargenau die Gleichen wie in den IRON CLAW Taschen.

Dann hab ich noch das Schnurset "Forelle" mitgenommen einmal 20er und einmal 25er Schnur. Die Schnur macht kein schlechten Eindruck.

Das Schnurset "Karpfen" hätte ich auch gerne aber 35er und 40er ist einfach zu dick.

Dann wünsch ich euch noch einen erfolreichen Fang:m


----------



## wallek (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So bin auch wieder zurück!!

Wahnsinn wie die Leute um Punkt acht in die Filieale stürmen und sich gegeseitig die Wagen in die Hacken fahren!!! Hab auch beim warten neue (russische) Vokabeln gelernt!!!

Zum Totlachen wie die sich auf diese Boxen mit gedöhns gestürzt haben!!!

Ich hab mir nur nen Rutenfutteral geholt für meine Spinnruten!!!
Die Spinnfischertasche hab ich schon seid letztem Jahr und bin vollstens damit zufrieden!


----------



## Dirk30 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War eben auch bei Öffnung bei Lidl. Was mir aufgefallen ist, kein deutscher Angler, nur die russischen Kollegen waren beim Angelzeug am stöbern.

Habe mir die Ködertasche gekauft. Für ihren ersten Eindruck sehr gut. Gerade eben beim Umladen, fiel mir auf, daß der 1. Einsatz sehr schwer rausging. Dann lieber einen daheim lassen und max. 7 Einsätze mitnehmen. Dann flutschen sie wie von selbst aus der Tasche raus.
Ebenfalls ist auch die gute Verarbeitung. Und zu schwer finde ich die Tasche auch nicht. Schwer wird sie erst, wenn sie mit den ganzen Angelutensilien gefüllt ist, man muß ja auch nicht alles mitnehmen.

Diese Tasche kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. :vik:


----------



## Sirrel (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



henningcl schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> Mit 8Boxen aber definitiv zu schwer.
> 8 Boxen braucht ja kein Mensch. Aber man gut 2-4 Boxen mitnehmen und die Anderen zu Hause lassen.



Jepp, das ist mir auch aufgefallen, 8 Boxen braucht ja wie sagtest eh kein Mensch....daher ist das nicht das Problem, verwendung für die anderen Boxen findet sich ;-)

Edit: Was mir gerade noch auffällt, praktischer ists wohl die Boxen senkrecht in die Tasche zu packen, so kommt man überall schnell dran. Die boxen seitlich beschriften und lästiges wühlen hat sich erledigt. Passen senkrecht genauso gut wie waagerecht rein.


----------



## henningcl (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sirrel schrieb:


> Jepp, das ist mir auch aufgefallen, 8 Boxen braucht ja wie sagtest eh kein Mensch....daher ist das nicht das Problem, verwendung für die anderen Boxen findet sich ;-)
> 
> Edit: Was mir gerade noch auffällt, praktischer ists wohl die Boxen senkrecht in die Tasche zu packen, so kommt man überall schnell dran. Die boxen seitlich beschriften und lästiges wühlen hat sich erledigt. Passen senkrecht genauso gut wie waagerecht rein.



Jo, Senkrecht gehen bis zu 4 Boxen rein und dann gehen sie auch locker raus.

Ich brauch maximal 3  grosse Boxen und dann ist noch genügend Platz fürn Butterbrot und eine Flasche Wasser oder Bier:q

Grüsse


----------



## Benny1982 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Lasst blos die Finger von der Wathose, andererseits warum soll ich der einzige sein dem die Beine mittem im Fluss volllaufen |kopfkrat

Ich hatte die letztes Jahr gekauft, nun hab ich eine aus Neopren hat auch nur 50,- gekostet hält aber warm und vorallem ist sie dicht :q


----------



## FischiMcSnuggels (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ja, ich war auch da.

Interessant. Man sieht direkt, was die Typen wollen, die da mit dir um 7.45 Uhr im Auto vor dem Laden sitzen. Alle wirken betont desinteressiert, schielen aber in den Innenspiegel, um die Öffnung der Tür nicht zu verpassen.

Um kurz vor 8 Uhr wuchs dann die Nervösität. Es wird flink ausgestiegen und dann jedoch behutsam zum Eingang zu schlendern. Tür öffnet sich!

Jetzt gehen die Nerven durch: Direkter Ansturm auf die Regale im hinteren Ladenbereich. "Nur nicht wie Mutti am Wühltisch wirken", wird sich so mancher gedacht haben...

Habe mir die Spinntasche, die Freilaufrolle und die Pilkerrute gekauft. Was die kann wird sich demnächst in Holland zeigen. Mal sehen, wann es knackt...


War schön mit euch heute morgen am Lidl,
bis zum nächsten Mal!
Tschüss!


----------



## Hannibal78 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> G. habe ich auch schon mal irgendwo gehört|rolleyes
> 
> Nein, im Ernst ich die Brillen auch mal. Die erfüllten auf jeden Fall Ihren Zweck.



Bedeuten denn die polarisierenden Scheiben, dass es sich um ne Polarisationsbrille handelt?


----------



## Sirrel (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



henningcl schrieb:


> Jo, Senkrecht gehen bis zu 4 Boxen rein und dann gehen sie auch locker raus.
> 
> 
> 
> Grüsse



Ich bekomm Senkrecht alle Boxen rein......warum bekommst du nur 4 rein?


----------



## henningcl (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sirrel schrieb:


> Ich bekomm Senkrecht alle Boxen rein......warum bekommst du nur 4 rein?




nebeneinander !!!!!

alle 6 ghen nicht nebeneinander, nur 4 senkrecht und 2 waagerecht|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## henne7 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin habe mir auch heute morgen 3 freilaufrollen geholt und muss sagen für das geld echt preiswert!!

hat denn schon einer erfahrung mit dem rollen im praxistest gemacht?


und was haltet ihr vom fish finder sonar, ist das gerät empfhlendswert oder eher müll?


gruss die karpfenhenne..........


----------



## Sinned (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab auch ordentlich Stuff gekauft. 
Hauptsächlich hab ich aber meine Einsteigerfreunde hin geschickt. Die sollen sich mal gut eindecken.
Schlecht aufgefallen an der Ware ist mir einzig und allein die Sharkfin55! Die hat sehr scharfe Kanten und auch übermäßig viel Spiel. Die kleine Freilaufrolle hat auch vereinzelt scharfe Kanten - diese müssen halt mal kurz mit der Nagelfeile bearbeitet werden.
Und zum der Spinnfischerbox kann ich nur sagen, dass die 9,99 Euro ja wohl echt mal sau billig sind. Für die Massen + Box bezahlt man im Einzelhandel mindestens das 3-4 fache. 
Btw: Lidl? Arbeitsplätze? Geht mir am Arsch vorbei. Ich kauf da, wo ich für meine materiellen Bedürfnisse billig einkaufen kann.


----------



## LocalPower (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Grad in der Mittagspause beim örtlichen Lidl gewesen und mir mal spasseshalber die Rutentasche (nicht in grün^^) mitgenommen.

1,55 lang, Platz für 2 montierte Ruten, Rutenhalter und allerlei Kleinkram. Ausprobiert wird nachher zu Hause. Wenns nicht taugt, gehts einfach zurück. Für 12,99€ gönn ich mir den Spaß ^^


----------



## Sirrel (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



henningcl schrieb:


> nebeneinander !!!!!
> 
> alle 6 ghen nicht nebeneinander, nur 4 senkrecht und 2 waagerecht|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



Ja...nebeneinander....schon verstanden.....ich bekomm das aber mit allen 6 hin.....einfach auf die schmalen Seiten stellen...dann passen alle 6 nebeneinander rein ;-)

in etwa so....-> [IIIIII]


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi
pimp_up_ur_life ich stimm dir in allen zu was du geschrieben hast,aber das,dass Raubfischset im Angelladen 3-4 mal so teuer wäre,glaube ich nicht.
Weil die zählen ja wirklich jedes Einzelteil mit.
Was an dem Set vielleicht gut ist sind die Twister und die Jigköpfe aber die Gummifische sind glaube ich nicht so gut.Aber das Angebot ist trotzdem günstig.
Welches Raubfisch-Set haste dir denn gekauft,dass 67oder 73 Teilige?


----------



## Jens0883 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Gut aussehen tun dir Rollen. Ich glaube, dass man aber nicht lange Spass daran hat, wenn grössere Fische gefangen werden. Mal schauen. Der Kescher finde ich super. Die Rutentasche ist auch ihr geld wert. Alles in allem bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## henningcl (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sirrel schrieb:


> Ja...nebeneinander....schon verstanden.....ich bekomm das aber mit allen 6 hin.....einfach auf die schmalen Seiten stellen...dann passen alle 6 nebeneinander rein ;-)
> 
> in etwa so....-> [IIIIII]




Ah ja, gecheckt .

ich nehm alles zurück

Du meinst hochkannt längs und nicht breit quer.

Aber trotzdem sind 6 grosse boxen mehr als man braucht:m

grüsse
henning


----------



## Sirrel (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Auch richtig ;-)

Aber eine Top Tasche.....um mich auch mal zu wiederholen :m


----------



## henningcl (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sirrel schrieb:


> Auch richtig ;-)
> 
> Aber eine Top Tasche.....um mich auch mal zu wiederholen :m




Jo, deswegen hab ich auch gleich 2 gekauft:q:q

Wenn Lidl leer ist knien sie alle vor meiner Tür:q:q


----------



## nairolf (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Da wollte ich mir heute deen Angelstuhl (für 25,99) holen und da sagt die Verkäuferin alles wech.Da hab ich mich geärgert|evil:
Aber zum galück war mein Freund mit seiner Mutter da die sind dann in nen anderen Lidl gefahren und bringen mir einen mit:m:m


----------



## Technix83 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So, bin grade mit der Angelzubehörtasche eingetrudelt und habe sie erst einmal genauestens begutachten. Also ein wirklich klasse Teil kann ich nur sagen! Selbst die Reißverschlüsse sind sehr wertig zudem ein innenlegendes fach für die Angelpapiere! Ach ja ein Tipp noch, stellt die Boxen hochkant rein, wie eben auch schon beschrieben, dann kann man sie perfekt entnehmen ohne groß auszuräumen!  |wavey:


----------



## Technix83 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Achja bei uns in Morsbach 51597 ist noch das *komplette* Angebot da. Schnell hin!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also hätte ich mir letztes Jahr nicht so eine Tasche bei Decathlon gekauft,würde ich gleich losgehen und mir eine besorgen.


----------



## ganni (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ist der kescher im lidl was gutes oder eher nicht?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich würde mal sagen beim Kescher kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Khaane (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War heute ebenfalls bei Lidl, kurzes Fazit:

- Kescher, Zubehörtasche, Stuhl, Poncho alles sehr gut.

Der Rest insbesondere die Sets, Rollen, diverse Köderboxen etc. alles für die Mülltonne. 

Letztlich habe ich mir die Zubehörtasche und 30/35er Schnur zum Unterfüttern geholt. 

Ein Großteil der Sachen war aber schon vergriffen, da waren die Russen wohl schneller.

Bin sehr zufrieden. #6


----------



## Bier (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

auch ich hab es mir nicht nehmen lassen mla vorbei zu schneien!

leider war dort schon fast alles ausverkauft! die schnur die ich mir angucken wollte lag allerdings noc hrum. war mir trotzdem nicht ganz sicher ob ich sie nehmen soll oder nich, nuja.

jednfalls macht die 20er geflochtene n ziemlichen dünnen eindruck. scheint n gutes stück dünner als meine 0,17er whipsplash. auch die tragkraftangabe scheint durchaus real ... 13 o. 15 kilo. schaut so aus, als ob bei der schnur niht so geschummelt wird.


----------



## LUKA$ (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Joo bin auch gerade zurück habe mir nur den Angelstuhl für 25,99€ geholt gutes Dingen nix zu beanstanden wenn der die nächsten Nachtansitzen usw. übersteht werde ich sehn was er wirklich aushält... die Spinfischertasche mit Boxen hab ich schon seit letztes Jahr hab erst überlegt eine in ersatz zu Kaufen hab es aber gelassen wird es nächstes Jahr auch wieder geben dann hol ich mir noch ma eine.


----------



## Lionhead (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Khaane schrieb:


> War heute ebenfalls bei Lidl, kurzes Fazit:
> 
> - Kescher, Zubehörtasche, Stuhl, Poncho alles sehr gut.
> 
> ...


 
Kannst du auf solche Kommentare nicht mal verzichten? #q

Jan


----------



## killahoroz (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Kannst du auf solche Kommentare nicht mal verzichten? #q
> 
> Jan



Du hast absolut Recht.


----------



## henne7 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin karpfenspezis,
hat schon jemand die freilaufrolle 3000/4000 von lidel schon am wasser ausprobiert?


und hat sich jemand den sonar fisch finder gekauft???



grusss dder karpfenhenne,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................


----------



## FPB (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

und ich sitze noch auf arbeit, wenn ich zum lidl komme ist gääähndende leere, die tasche ist garantiert wech


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War auch gerade bei Lidl. Außer dem Fishfinder und dünnerer als 40er Schnur war noch alles vorrätig. Den Kescher fand ich von weitem i.O. aber nach dem Anfassen nicht mehr, da er am Übergang Griff/ Kopf ganz schön wackelte, was den Plasteteilen auf Dauer sicher nicht sehr gut bekommt. Die Boxentasche wanderte genauso mit ins Auto wie die Rutentasche ( dann kann mein Brandungszeug endlich getrennt vom restlichen Meereszeug transportiert werden) Der Rest blieb schön da, da mir derzeit der Bedarf dafür fehlt.


----------



## baltic25 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also , die Tasche mit den Einsätzen ist für das Geld echt Top :l....deshalb heute morgen direkt mitgenommen...der Rest na ja #cmuß man selber wissen wofür man es braucht..

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## Köfi Anan (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War auch beim Lidl.
Angelzubehörtasche ist absolut Top. Habe mir noch zusätzlich die Knicklichter gekauft auch wenn der eine oder andere geschrieben hat, dass sie nicht richtig leuchten. Aber für den Preis kannst nix sagen und wenn sie nix taugen, dann mach ich halt zwei ran bis aufgebraucht sind.
Hab lange überlegt ob ich mir die Dyneema-Schnur kaufen soll. Hatte sie in der Hand und hab auch vielleicht verbotenerweise mal die wiederverschließbare Packung geöffnet. Da konnte ich ein Herstellungsfehler in der Schnur beobachten und prompt habe ich sie liegen gelassen. Kann sicher mal vorkommen. Hatte schließlich sogar eine Crystal Fireline die nach 30 Meter Schnur plötzlich riss (Hänger gehabt). An dieser Stelle war ganz klar deutlich zu sehen, dass dies nicht auf scharfen Kanten zurück zuführen ist. Wie dem auch sei. 
Vielleicht kann jemand noch was zur Schnur sagen. Die wird es bestimmt noch geben.

Grüße
Köfi


----------



## ganni (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also ich war auch gerade im lidl hab den kescher gekauft und ist recht i.O für dass geld. ansonnsten war auch noch alles da aber von einem stuhl fehlanzeige auser so ein dreibein hocker - bei uns war nicht einmal ein anderer im prospekt naja egal


----------



## feedex (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Es muss doch mehr Angler als Boardies geben...wer hätte das gedacht?
|kopfkrat

LIDL war regelrecht geplündert!
Trotz mehrerer Vorsuche habe ich die Tasche nicht bekommen, nur noch das Pod.


----------



## DonGiovanno (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War auch gerade in einer Freistunde da und habe mir das Posenset und ein paar Spinner gekauft. Ich weiß zwar das die Schrott sind, aber für meine erste Angel wäre es ja nicht schlecht. Ich habe auch überlagt mir den Kescher und den Dreibeinhocker zu kaufen, aber die waren mir irgendwie zu zerbrechlich vorgekommen.


----------



## Khaane (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Kannst du auf solche Kommentare nicht mal verzichten? #q
> 
> Jan


 
Wo ist denn das Problem? Politisch nicht ganz korrekt, aber die "Russlanddeutschen" haben tatsächlich den Laden leer gekauft.

PS: Bin zwar in D geboren aber selbst mit Migrationshintergrund, nicht das jemand auf ganz falsche Ideen kommt.|rolleyes

Sorry, falls es zu Unstimmigkeiten kam, werden werde in Zukunft solche Aussagen vermeiden, damit es nicht zu Irritationen kommt.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich war eben mal beim Lidl.
Schnur gab es noch ganz wenige.
Wathosen und Rodpods waren noch ausreichend da.
Ein Kescher sowie ein Echolot.
Sonst war nichts mehr da.


----------



## Sinned (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

*ACHTUNG:
Die Freilaufrolle hatte bei mir schon einen Fehler und muss umgetauscht werden!
Beim Aufspulen der Schnur lockerte sich immer wieder die Kurbel und klappte sich zusammen! Unbedingt drauf achten!
*


----------



## Khaane (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG:*
> *Die Freilaufrolle hatte bei mir schon einen Fehler und muss umgetauscht werden!*
> *Beim Aufspulen der Schnur lockerte sich immer wieder die Kurbel und klappte sich zusammen! Unbedingt drauf achten!*


 
Hört sich ja übel an, aber warum überrascht mich das nicht?#d


----------



## Retter70 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo 
hab die Rutentasche und die Spinnertasche gekauft sieht alles stabil aus und da kann man nix verkehrt machen. Rute ,Rolle und Schnur holich lieber im Fachhandel


----------



## forelle01 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo zusammen,

hat denn keiner das Rod Pod gekauft?

Oder ist das so grottenschlecht?

Ich selber hatte heute leider keine Zeit um loszuziehen, aber mein Angel-Kumpel mußte dran glauben!! Er ist auch leider noch unterwegs, deswegen kann ich noch nichts sagen.;+

Überwiegend aber soll es wohl ein gutes Teil sein, oder?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## reito (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Martin Obelt 





> Wie ist eigentlich die Aufteilung der Fächer bei den Lidl Boxen der Spinfischertasche??? Alle Quadratisch, oder kann man mit Einsteckelementen wie bei den IronClaw oder Rozemejer-Boxen selbst einteilen.


 
Ja, man kann sowohl die senkrechten als auch die waagerechten Einteilungen verstellen.

@baltic25





> Also , die Tasche mit den Einsätzen ist für das Geld echt Top :l....


.
Geb ich Dir recht:m. Die habe ich auch bei meiner Frau heute morgen in Auftrag gegeben.Echt Top.


----------



## feedex (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



forelle01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat denn keiner das Rod Pod gekauft?
> 
> ...



Also, ich habe mir das Teil gekauft.
(die Tasche war ja ausverkauft #q)

Zwar habe ich nie vorher ein Rodpod gehabt, aber ich habe es probehalber aufgebaut.

Es ist sicherlich kein hochglänzendes Chromteil mit handpoliertem Edelstahlgestänge.
Dennoch ist es recht stabil verarbeitet und erfüllt nach erster Einschätzung sicher seinen Zweck.

Die zugehörige Tasche gefällt mir sehr gut, es sind ausreichend Klettverschlüsse und Unterteilungen darin, um den Inhalt sicher aufzubewahren und zu transportieren.


Insgesamt macht es einen brauchbaren Eindruck und ich bin soweit nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Angler88 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich habe bei LIDL  mal eine Rolle mit der Dyneema-Schnur gekauft, war ganz zufrieden^^


----------



## Teddybaer19690 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nun ja......berufstätige habens schwer.....war heute un 15 Uhr bei 2 Lidl-Geschäften, wollte die kleine Tasche kaufen ( 19,99 € ).....alles ausgebomt....wie immer.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



			
				reito;2001294
 
Ja schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir kann ich nur die Waagerechten Fächer verstellen... oder bin ich jetzt zu blöd ??


----------



## Mario563 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Teddybaer19690 schrieb:


> Nun ja......berufstätige habens schwer.....war heute un 15 Uhr bei 2 Lidl-Geschäften, wollte die kleine Tasche kaufen ( 19,99 € ).....alles ausgebomt....wie immer.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



ging mir leider aich so


----------



## Bentham (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich wollte den Stuhl kaufen (war um 12 bei LIDL)... in allen Geschäften hier weg.


----------



## unloved (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War gleich Morgens vor der Arbeit da und da spielen sich echt lustige Szenen ab. 10 Minuten nach der Öffnung werden die ersten vollgestopften Einkaufswagen zur Kasse gezerrt.

Habe mir das Treiben ein wenig angeschaut und mir die Tasche mit den Boxen gegönnt. Bin ich absolut zufrieden mit, äußerlich gefielen mir die anderen Artikel nicht sonderlich.


----------



## reito (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Oh sorry, hab mich vertan.





> Ja, man kann sowohl die senkrechten als auch die waagerechten Einteilungen verstellen.


.#c

Man kann leider nur die waagerechten Einteilungen verstellen.#c.

Aber es gibt ja auch scharfe Messer.:m


----------



## Sirrel (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Filiale die ich besucht habe hatte insgesamt nur 2 Stühle....war um 8 da...beide eingepackt (für nen Kollegen und mich) und somit war der Lidl, was Stühle angeht schon um 8:05 leer......wahrscheinlich hat jede Filiale nicht unbedingt viel mehr Stühle bekommen!


----------



## Gallerts (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Also bei mir kann ich nur die Waagerechten Fächer verstellen... oder bin ich jetzt zu blöd ??


 
nee.. ist bei mir genau das gleiche.. eigentlich schade!
ich habe mir ausserdem die multi-x-angel gekauft, werde wohl saison auf sylt arbeiten und dafür wird es wohl reichen..


----------



## reito (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Also bei mir kann ich nur die Waagerechten Fächer verstellen... oder bin ich jetzt zu blöd ??


.
Nein, sorry#c.

Ich hab nicht richtig hingeschaut.#q

Aber, wie gesagt. Messer:m


----------



## Wabbelfisch (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

welches rodpod ist besser?

lidl oder das reduzierte bei askari?


----------



## Mega (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



reito schrieb:


> @Martin Obelt
> 
> Ja, man kann sowohl die senkrechten als auch die waagerechten Einteilungen verstellen.


Also bei meinen kann man nur die Waagerechten verstellen die Senkrechten sind fest mit der Box  verbunden.#c


----------



## henningcl (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also nochmal 

die boxen sind haargenau die selben wie in den IRON CLAW taschen


----------



## Rotauge (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Was für ein LIDL-Stress!!! 

Ich hab mir gestern ganz entspannt meine neue SPRO RedArc angeschaut, die ich mir zu einem Superpreis bei Angel-Discount24 bestellt habe.


----------



## GolemX (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich hab mir heute die Tasche geholt. 
Bin ganz zufrieden um Ehrlich zu sein


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Für wieviel wenn man fragen darf?:vik:


----------



## Rotauge (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Rolle 10400 war für 62 und ein paar kleine |supergri

Angebot war aber nur ganz kurzfristig.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das ist wirklich günstig dafür


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

leider war d. tasche weg...
habe mir d. knicklicher geholt-preis-leistung wear ok


----------



## frogile (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hab mir das Raubfischset geholt, das mit wobbler und Co.
Der erste Eindruck der Sachen ist erstaunlich gut und stabil.
3 schöne Wobbler dabei... und 2 vormontierte gummifische, viele Stahlvorfächer.
2 blinker 1 spinner und noch anderes zeug.
Mein favorit is allerdings der Gummifisch mit vorgeschaltetem Spinner.. der sieht echt richtig gut aus...
Also meinem empfinden nach lohnt sich das set schon (auf den ersten blick, ist ja noch nicht erprobt).
Und ich geb da meinem Vorgänger recht, der behauptet hat dass das mindestens das doppelte im Fachgeschäft kostet. Man zahlt ja schon für nen Wobbler 3 Euro.
Im Geschäft werden die Wobbler sicher besser sein, aber ob nun der Wobbler eingeritzte Kerbungen mit Markenname hat oder nicht ist ja (denk ich ) Wurst.

Das einzig schlecht an dem Set ist der Gummifisch ohne haken.. (der gelbe) der ist wirklich schlecht, erinnert an ausgestanzte Plastik-Gummi Abfälle *g*. Wenn also das Gummifischset aus diesen Fischen besteht kann ich nur jedem davon abraten.

Aber ansonste bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Raubfischset.

Achja noch ne Frage... wie würdet ihr den Frosch befestigen der da dabei war *g* da bin ich noch sehr ratlos.


----------



## Mario84 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

gute sachen kosten geld und die von lidl sind echt nur schrott


----------



## Fishingbear (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Mario84 schrieb:


> gute sachen kosten geld und die von lidl sind echt nur schrott



.... nicht nur das #6

beim Fachhändler bekommt man auch Tips und eine gute Beratung.
Dieses bekommt man bei`ner Ladenkette nicht.

Nur das sie auf Dauer über den Preis die Fachhändler KAPUTT machen und dann seit Ihr auf Liedl *angewiesen*.

Ich kauf in so einem unpersöhnlichen Laden nicht mal  einen Angelhaken !!!|abgelehn


----------



## kohlie0611 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



henningcl schrieb:


> Also nochmal
> 
> die boxen sind haargenau die selben wie in den IRON CLAW taschen


aber absolut identisch, ich hab mal verglichen...komisch|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fishingbear schrieb:


> .... nicht nur das #6
> 
> beim Fachhändler bekommt man auch Tips und eine gute Beratung.
> Dieses bekommt man bei`ner Ladenkette nicht.



Dann hast Du das Glück, einen guten Fachhändler erwischt zu haben.
Meiner ist einfach nur eine Labertasche. Er kennt alles, er war schon überall, hat auf alles geangelt und läßt keine andere Meinung zu.
DAT MUDDU KAUFEN, UND NIX ANDERES.:v

Leider war die Angeltasche bei Lidl schon ausverkauft, als ich gegen 18:05 dort war.#q Was dann noch dort war, hat mich nicht vom Hocker gehauen.


----------



## dcpolo (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also bei den volkswirtschaftlichen Betrachtungsweisen der Marke "links der roten Armee Fraktion" kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln- Lidl hat ein Mal im Jahr Sachen im Angebot, die mehr oder weniger auf Angler wirken: Die einen kaufen eine Tasche, die andere das ganze Sortiment- erst genannte haben und werden immer wieder ihre Ruten beim Gerätehändler kaufen- letztgenannte haben niemals dort gekauft und werden es auch nie tun. Wie bereits oft im Thread gesagt, stellt das Angebot von Lidl keine Konkurrenz für einen gut sortierten, kompetenten und vor allem findigen Fachhändler dar. Der weiß sich schon seinen Kundenstamm zu erhalten. Kann er es nicht, weil er nicht clever genug ist, dann macht er halt zu. Und auch, wenn ihn andere Anbieter vom Markt verdrängen, dann ist das ein ganz normaler Prozess im Wirtschaftskreislauf. Sogar der Hardcore Gegner von Askari und Co., der behauptet, dass wegen dieser Kette 40 kleine Läden schliessen mussten, wird nicht leugnen können, dass solche großen Firmen auch Arbeitsplätze schaffen (und zwar mehr als 40)...
Und ein Angler, der auf Spro, Shimano und Co. steht, wird Lidl Spielzeug stets meiden. Aber warum sollte man bei Dingen wie Taschen, RodPods oder ähnlichem woanders mehr bezahlen? Wer es aus idiellen Gründen tut, vor dem ziehe ich den Hut. Ich bin aber nicht bereit, jemanden auf meine Kosten zu subventionieren und dafür nur noch Salami von T.I.P. zu essen... So dicke ist meine Brieftasche leider nicht!


----------



## MiDi (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



nemles schrieb:


> Meiner ist einfach nur eine Labertasche. Er kennt alles, er war schon überall, hat auf alles geangelt und läßt keine andere Meinung zu.
> DAT MUDDU KAUFEN, UND NIX ANDERES.:v


 
Dem kann ich leider nur zustimmen. Hier ist auch keiner mit richtig Plan. Leider :c

Gruß
Michael 

PS: Hier PLZ 29320 war um 11h auch alles leer, war gerade für den Wocheneinkauf dort. Gut das ich schon alles habe was ich für mein Gelegenheitsangeln brauche.


----------



## mainzel (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Mario84 schrieb:


> gute sachen kosten geld und die von lidl sind echt nur schrott




Das ist ja wieder mal ne Aussage...|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Also ist alles was teuer ist gut ?|kopfkrat

#q#q#q#q


----------



## Fishingbear (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dcpolo schrieb:


> Also bei den volkswirtschaftlichen Betrachtungsweisen der Marke "links der roten Armee Fraktion"



Mein bester Freund ........ ich verwahre mich in ALLER SCHÄRFE dagegen mit verurteilten Terroristen Verglichen zu werden ! |abgelehn
PN folgt !


----------



## trout-spezi (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

lidl als konkurenz für einen guten händler???
lachhaft!
dass die einmal im jahr n kleines sortiment an zubehör
rauskloppen, das wohl in erster linie für den hobby angler
gedacht ist (obwohl ich selber die spinntasche vor 2 jahren geholt hab- top!!!) kratzt die händler wohl in keinster weise!

mfg


----------



## henne7 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

angele schon seit 9jahren (auf karpfen) und habe kaum ahnung vom echolot!!

habe jetzt eins von lidl gekauft ,
kann mir einer sagen ob es brauchbar ist oder ob man doch mehr geld reinstecken müsste??


gruss henne have a nice day..............


----------



## ganni (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also bei mir im lidl hats noch alles gegeben auser diesen stuhl nur so nen 3 bein aber bei uns im prospekt war nicht mal ein anderer drin egal hab ja schon einen  hab mir den kescher gekauft vom aussehen und von der verarbeitung ist es i.O vor allem für den preis - hab bei meinem angelladen um die ecke geschaut da kostet fast der gleiche ca. 25.00€


----------



## MiDi (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



mainzel schrieb:


> Also ist alles was teuer ist gut ?|kopfkrat


 
Ein Teil unsere Volkes denkt dieses leider.
Frei nach dem Motto "Billig ist auch billig".

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dcpolo (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@fishingbear: Mein Posting zielte nicht nur auf deinen Kommentar ab. Es war nicht meine Intention dich als Mensch mit Terroristen zu vergleichen- mit meinem Zitat "links der RAF" wollte ich eigentlich nur die sehr linke (im politischen/wirtschaftlichen Sinne) Richtung solcher Kommentare herausstellen- ich denke das geht auch klar aus meinem Posting hervor. Ich bin nun mal ein treuer Verfechter der freien Marktwirtschaft.

Solltest Du dich dennoch  angegriffen bzw. verletzt fühlen, so kannst Du sicher sein, dass ich das nicht im Sinn hatte!


----------



## kingangler93 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin jungs,
ich muss jez mal etwas gegen den strom schwimmen.
Ich fische an der Else ,ein kleiner gemütlicher fluss mit vielen hindernissen unter wasser ,praktisch von oben bis unten voll.
nen spinner kostet im laden zwischen 1-3 euro. das ist mir zu teuer um es gleich wieder zu verhaun,da kauf ich mir 
lieber mal für nen zehner die kunstköderbox von lidl und hab mehr davon,wobei die laufeigenschaften nicht de rkracher sind,aber auch nich ******** sind. Wer gewässer mit viel hängern befischt,für den lohnt es sich!


Gruss
Tim


----------



## ganni (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hat einer erfahrung mit der geflochtenen schnur ??? ist die was oder eher nicht?


----------



## Ammersee-angler (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich Schlepp meistens mit nem Blinker, der schon weit über 50Jahre alt ist, und ich finde, die Teile laufen mal richtig gut. Wo die Teile herkommen, weiß leider keiner mehr.


----------



## Khaane (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Da muss ich dir widersprechen, meine Erfahrung als jahrelanger Spinnangler haben mir gezeigt, dass gerade billige Kunstköder weniger fängig und sich schlecht auswerfen lassen.

Evtl. sieht das der eine oder andere anders, aber bei Gummifischen, Twistern, Wobblern, Blinkern und Spinnern setze ich auf absolute Qualität.

Alleine die Laufeigenschaften von Rapala, Mepps, Balzer Colonel, Tony Myran sind nicht mit den Billigkram zu vergleichen.

Ich hab die Kunstköder bei Lidl gesehen und würde die nicht einmal geschenkt nehmen, die würden bei mir nur verstauben.



kingangler93 schrieb:


> moin jungs,
> ich muss jez mal etwas gegen den strom schwimmen.
> Ich fische an der Else ,ein kleiner gemütlicher fluss mit vielen hindernissen unter wasser ,praktisch von oben bis unten voll.
> nen spinner kostet im laden zwischen 1-3 euro. das ist mir zu teuer um es gleich wieder zu verhaun,da kauf ich mir
> ...


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



nemles schrieb:


> Leider war die Angeltasche bei Lidl schon ausverkauft, als ich gegen 18:05 dort war.#q


Moin !! Ich habe sie bei mir im Lidl noch um 19:30 bekommen.. hätte ich auch nicht mehr mit gerechnet.. Aber trötzte Dich Tom am 1.5. darfst Du meine denn mal anfassen :m#6:m


----------



## Khaane (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



ganni schrieb:


> hat einer erfahrung mit der geflochtenen schnur ??? ist die was oder eher nicht?


 
Finger weg von billigen Geflochtenen, wer billig kauft wird sich über Perücken und Schnurbrüche ärgern.

Habe mir die Monofile heute zum Unterfüttern gekauft und die ist wirklich grottenschlecht, habe selten eine solche schlechte Schnur gesehen.

Überhaupt nicht flexibel und die Knotenfestigkeit ist unter aller Sau.:v

Habe die 30iger Schnur in Verbindung mit der Spiderwire Stealth verwendet.


----------



## honeybee (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



kingangler93 schrieb:


> nen spinner kostet im laden zwischen 1-3 euro. das ist mir zu teuer um es gleich wieder zu verhaun,da kauf ich mir
> lieber mal für nen zehner die kunstköderbox von lidl und hab mehr davon,wobei die laufeigenschaften nicht de rkracher sind,aber auch nich ******** sind. Wer gewässer mit viel hängern befischt,für den lohnt es sich!
> 
> Gruss
> Tim



Was nützen Dir aber 10 Spinner von denen nur 2 "halbwegs" laufen?? #c


----------



## Retter70 (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die senkrechten gehen nur bei den zwei kleinen Boxen in den Aussentaschen zu verstellen


----------



## trout-spezi (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ kingangler93:
kauf dir lieber gute köder (gerade bei kunstködern bin ich
da pingelig!) und dazu sowas hier:
http://www.the-tackle-store.de/store/wobblerretter-compact-p-2539.html
(kannste dir aba auch spott billig selber bauen!)
musst dann höchstens sprengringe und drillinge wechseln den köder verlierst du aber in 90% der fälle nicht mehr! #6

mfg


----------



## berot (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

servus
ich habe schon mal die wobbler vo lidl ausprobeirt.na ja,leider war alles schrott.übrigens,bei decathlon in straßburg gibt es gute auswahl an angelsachen,und die rapala wobbler bekommt man schon ab 5 €...


----------



## berot (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

servus
ich habe schon mal die wobbler vo lidl ausprobeirt.na ja,leider war alles schrott.:v .übrigens,bei decathlon in straßburg gibt es gute auswahl an angelsachen,und die rapala wobbler bekommt man schon ab 5 €...#6


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Leute, Leute, was macht Ihr den hier für einen Streß? Ist doch alles easy und ganz einfach, haben wir alles bereits durchdiskutiert aber nein, Ihr geht wieder aus das selbe Thema ein...

Also ich habe mir die Tasche gehollt, ich war etwa um 17:00 im Lidl, ganz entspannt hin, gucke da Taschen noch genug da. 

Noch eine kleine Anekdote, wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten:

Greife nach der Tasche (War in Arbeitsklamotten -Anzug, Kravatte usw.) quatscht mich einer doof von der Seite an:

-Bist Du Angler?
Ich (war so doof) ja
-Kannst mich beraten
Ich: was, warum das den?
-Ich wil nach Norwegen, was sol ich dafür alles hier kaufen
Ich: nim die Pilkrute, das Geflecht, die Tasche und alles andere hol Dir beim Händler
-Was den so?
Ich: Rolle, Maaks, Pilker, Tiefenmesser usw.
-Wasn das alles?
Ich: hast überhaupt schon mal geangelt
-Nee, wil das aber unbeindgt jetzt in Norwegen probieren, war sogar auf der Jagt und Hund habe mir da eine runde Rolle gekauft, meinst Du die passt auf die Angel?
Ich: was für eine Rolle, rund, meinen Sie eine Multirolle?
-Ja genau, so hat der Verkäufer die genannt.
Ich: nee die geht nicht auf diese Rute, wird nicht klappen
-Alles ******* hat der Typ mich doch beschissen, er hat gesagt das die richtig gut ist und jetzt kan ich die nicht nutzen
Ich... ist ok, fahren Sie mal zum *** 

20 mins später, Händi geht los, Angelgerätehändler lacht sich tod... Was ist frage ich, der: wo hast den den aufgetrieben der hat gesagt Du hast den geschickt. Ich und nun? Er: nix der hat keinen Plan von nix, ich werde dem mal ne Grundausrüstung zusammenstellen, paßt schon...


:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Norge Fan (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Meine Meinung:wer die Artikel bei Lidl kaufen möchte und was immer die Hintergründe dafür sind soll das tun.Wer sich über solche Angebote überhaupt keine Gedanken macht(dazu gehöre ich auch)der lässt es halt.Dazwischen gibt es nichts.Punkt aus.  Gruß#hRenè


----------



## Khaane (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Denni
U made my day!:m


----------



## killahoroz (3. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War heute auch da, habe mir diesen Hocker für 2,99 und Rutenfutteral für 12,99 geholt. Ich war um 16.30 Uhr da und das gesamte Sortiment war noch reichlich verfügbar. Die ersten Eindrücke sind ganz ok.


----------



## Bi3rch3n (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Guten Morgen,  
ein Kumpel hat mich heut Abend auf die Lidle-Angebote aufmerksam gemacht, da ich eine neue Rutentasche, Angelzubehörtasche  und einen Angelerstuhl gebrauchen könnte.    
Da ich erst morgen Abend losgehen kann und schauen kann was noch da ist, frage ich mich ob die Angebote bei Askari zb. https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront qualtitativ gleichwertig sind.   Gerade die Rutentasche für 9,99 anstatt 54,00 € sieht  interessant aus, nur kenn ich mich da nicht ganz so aus.     

Desweiteren Frage ich mich nach zeitintensiven Studium dieses Threads  ob die Angebote bei Aldi ähnlich gut wie bei Lidl im Bezug auf Taschen etc sind oder eben nicht.  Welche anderen Onlineshops alla Askari die solche "empfehlenswerten  Billigangebote" machen gibt es noch ?    

Grüße und eine geruhsame Nacht 
Euer Forumsneuling  
Bi3rch3n


----------



## Khaane (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Bierchen,

die von dir genannte Rutentasche wurde heute von Askari geliefert. Hatte mir gleich 2 Taschen bestellt. (eine als Ersatz)

Qualitativ ist die Tasche ok, aber nicht überragend. Platztechnisch ist die Tasche ebenfalls gut.

Mit meiner Cormoran-Tasche kann die Perca-Tasche nicht mithalten, obwohl es offensichtlich um eine Art Nachbau handelt.

Der Stoff ist nicht ganz so dick und die Trageriemen sind ebenfalls nicht so gut ausgepolstert wie die von Cormoran.

Für 10 € kann man die Tasche empfehlen, aber mehr als 20 € ist die Tasche nicht wert und der Originalpreis von 55 € ist eine Farce. 

Über die Haltbarkeit kann ich nichts sagen, aber dafür hab ich mir auch gleich 2 Taschen gekauft. :q

Fazit:
Wenn du preisorientiert bis, dann kauf dir diese mittelmäßige aber sehr günstige Tasche, wenn du auf Qualität die dir einige Jahre treu beseite steht, dann kauf dir eine hochwertigere Tasche von Cormoran.


----------



## mariophh (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Juhuuu, habe mich schon so sehr auf den alljährlichen Lidl/Aldi Thread gefreut... 

Vorab möchte ich nochmal meine Verwunderung darüber kundtun, dass es scheinbar einige Leute gibt, die prinzipiell keine Kassenbons aufbewahren, da man sonst wohl nicht so häufig von "rausgeschmissenem Geld" lesen würde. Wenn etwas kaputt geht, oder nicht angemessen funktioniert, hat man auch bei Lidl einen Garantieanspruch. Also im schlimmsten Fall zurück bringen und Geld wieder holen.... wo ist das Problem?! Habe letztes Jahr das Brandungsdreibein gekauft, es aber nach einigen Monaten durch unglückliche Umstände geschrottet, in meiner Quittungsbox aber zufällig noch den Bon gefunden. Ich bin dann damit zum Lidl meines Vertrauens. Ohne ein Murren gabs die, zugegebener Maßen fast läppischen 9,99 oder was das war, zurück. Also es muss niemand Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen... Übrigens habe ich gerade was Garantieleistungen angeht, schon weit aus weniger positive Erfahrungen bei den so hochgelobten Fachhändlern gemacht!  

Habe mir gestern den LIDL Rodpod geholt und auch gleich mal aufgebaut. Macht für den Preis einen absolut positiven Eindruck. Ebenso die Rutentasche, die ich mir noch dazugeholt habe. Bei Ruten, Rollen und Kunstködern habe ich bisher nciht zugegriffen, was daran liegt, dass meine Ausrüstung eigentlich komplett ist und, dass Moritz Nord einfach zu gute Schnäppchen bei Markenware zu bieten hat... und das nicht nur an einem Tag im Jahr... Ich wäre mir aber auch nicht zu schade mit Lidl Ausrüstung zu angeln, wenn ich nichts anderes hätte. Den Fischen wirds relativ egal sein, wo du die Rute gekauft wurde. Und auch wenn man statistisch gesehen übers Jahr mit Lidlequipment ein paar Fische weniger fangen sollte, was ich bezweiflen mag, so what? Ich angel weder um Sponsoren Verträge zu bekommen, noch bin ich darauf angewiesen mich von meinen Fischen zu ernähren, noch strebe ich nach quantitativen Höchstleistungen... Mir gehts um ne nette Zeit am Wasser und den ein oder anderen schönen Fisch... und da gehört mehr zu als ne hangeklöppelte Rute aus der Provence, ne Rolle mit Platinschnurfangbügel und vergoldeten Mepps aus der Sammleredition von 1827...

Fazit: Jeder soll doch -egal wo- einfach das kaufen, was ihm brauchbar erscheint... Ists Schrott, zurück geben, ists Top darüber freuen... ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach...

Grüße aus HH...


----------



## Ruffneck (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@mariophh :m |good: !!!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und wann kommen die Aldi-Sachen?:q


----------



## henne7 (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin will eine schon die 4000 freilaufrolle von lidl loswerden?>

kaufe sie gerne ab habe schon zwei bräuchte noch ne dritte!!!!



gruss henne,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## peitscher (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich hab mir gestern den stuhl für 26,- € geholt und bin vollkommen mit zufrieden!!!aber den rest kann man vergessen, bis auf die tasche mit den köderboxen vllt.


----------



## six (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

HABE mir vor vier Jahren bei Lidl ne Rute mir Rolle gekauft. Die Rute ließ sehr zu wünschen übrig. Vor allem die Ringe- Statt SIC nur Blech. Jedoch die  Rolle nehm ich heute noch zum leichten Spinnfischen, da kann ich nix schlechtes sagen.


----------



## Fishingbear (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Zitat:
Der Bespitzelungsskandal beim Discounter Lidl zieht immer weitere Kreise. Durch die heimliche Videoüberwachung der Kassen sind möglicherweise auch die Geheimnummern vieler EC-Karten aufgezeichnet worden. Verbraucherschützer warnen deshalb von der Nutzung der EC-Karte beim Discounter.
Zitatende.

.......na ,habt Ihr auch alle schön mit EC-Karte bezahlt ?:g#6


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

nur nützt die Geheimnummer nichts, da man jede Abbuchung innerhalb von 6 Wochen zurückbuchen kann.

BTW ohne die Karte ist die Nummer fürn A***


----------



## feedex (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nuja....wer die Tastatur nicht verdeckt, ist auch selbst schuld.

Obwohl es da schon seltsame Vögel gibt...ich beobachte häufig eine besondere Spezies "Hausfrau".

Die drehen artig die Tastatur in Richtung der hinter ihnen wartenden Schlange und tippen mit weit ausholende Bewegungen - damit es jeder genau verfolgen kann - ihre PIN ein.
Währenddessen steht der tennisplatzgroße Einkaufskorb leer und unbeochtet hinter der Gutesten. In diesem Einkaufskorb liegt natürlich ein Portemonnaie mit 3 Dutzend Rabattkarten und bietet sich jedem regelrecht zum Abgreifen an.

Aber abgesehen davon: Wer braucht denn noch eine PIN für Einkäufe mit fremden Geld?
Genug Märkte lassen sich nur die Karte zeigen und den Bon unterschreiben.
Das habe ich oft genug mit der Karte meiner Freundin gemacht (natürlich mit Einverständnis ).
Seltsamerweise fiel es nie jemanden auf, das ich für den Vornahmen "judith" doch sehr nach Kerl aussehe.
|kopfkrat#c


----------



## ganni (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

*lol*


----------



## flori66 (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> da man jede Abbuchung innerhalb von 6 Wochen zurückbuchen kann.




Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
da man jede Abbuchung innerhalb von 6 Wochen, _*nachdem man den Kontoauszug geholt hat*_, zurückbuchen kann.


----------



## Fischgourmet (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich habe mir vorhin mal, die wobbler udn die gummifische gekauft. Ausserdem habe ich zur sicherheit noch eine Spinn-Angel für meine kleine Schwester gekauft, weil die auch das Angelfieber geapckt hat. Bei uns gabs komischerweise noch alles in Massen ;-)
Nun zu meinen Fragen: 
1.Würdet ihr die Angel ausprobieren oder gleich zurückgeben? ich hab sie nur gekauft, um eine zu haben, meine Schwetser ist z.Z. nicht da, ich wollte deshalb lieber nicht warten und hab eine mitgenommen. Die Rolle scheint mir eher nix zu taugen, aber so gut kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber insgesamt scheint sie mir schlechter verarbeitet zu sein, als die eine Aldi -Rute zu sein, die ich besitze.
2.Kriege ich denn fürs gleiche Geld ne bessere Spinnrute beim Angelhändler (bei dem sind demnächst Rabatt-Tage, von daher alles bisschen billiger)?
3. Was sagt ihr zu den Gummifischen? Großen Unterschiede habe ich nicht bemerkt zu meinem 2€ Marken Gummifisch ;-)

So das waren jetzt viele Fragen, wäre gut wenn ihr paar beantwortet. Bitte antwortet sachlich und schreibt keine Hasstiraden gegen Lidl oder so. Ich will einfach eine sachliche und objektive Meinung haben.

Mfg


----------



## champandy (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Ich habe gestern den Kescher dort gekauft,
Zuhause dann mal geprüft,und ich muß sagen er ist echt stabil und auf jedenfall sein Geld wert.Im gegensatz zu manchem Schrott von As...i 

Auch mein alter DAM kann da nicht mithalten


----------



## Khaane (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fishingbear schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Der Bespitzelungsskandal beim Discounter Lidl zieht immer weitere Kreise. Durch die heimliche Videoüberwachung der Kassen sind möglicherweise auch die Geheimnummern vieler EC-Karten aufgezeichnet worden. Verbraucherschützer warnen deshalb von der Nutzung der EC-Karte beim Discounter.
> Zitatende.
> 
> .......na ,habt Ihr auch alle schön mit EC-Karte bezahlt ?:g#6


 
Für mich ist das ganze eine Hetzkampagne zum Teil angetrieben durch andere Marktketten zum anderen durch die Sensationsgier der Medien.

Die Kassen werden videoüberwacht und das ist nichts ungewöhnliches, hieraus zu schließen, dass auch das Pinpad mit überwacht wurde, halte ich für ein absichtlich erfundenes Gerücht, dass den Medien dienen soll.

Ohne die Karte ist die PIN völlig nutzlos, zudem sind die Videos nicht öffentlich zugänglich und müssen innerhalb von 24h Stunden gelöscht werden. Dann hat man noch das Rückbuchungsrecht.


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wie lange geht diese Angelwoche noch?
Ich bin jetzt ziemlich am Überlegen ob ich mir diese Angeltasche mit den 8 Boxen kaufen soll, da ich eigentlich ne IRON CLAW Tasche mir holen wollte, denkt ihr ich kann diese Tasche ohne schlechtes Gewissens kaufen?


----------



## henningcl (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Wie lange geht diese Angelwoche noch?
> Ich bin jetzt ziemlich am Überlegen ob ich mir diese Angeltasche mit den 8 Boxen kaufen soll, da ich eigentlich ne IRON CLAW Tasche mir holen wollte, denkt ihr ich kann diese Tasche ohne schlechtes Gewissens kaufen?



Ich hab eine kleine IRON CLAW Tasche und muss sagen, das die Reissverschlüsse schwer gehen.

Musst du mal ausprobieren.

Die Reissverschlüsse von der Lidl Tasche sind TOP

grüsse
henning


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



henningcl schrieb:


> Ich hab eine kleine IRON CLAW Tasche und muss sagen, das die Reissverschlüsse schwer gehen.
> 
> Musst du mal ausprobieren.
> 
> ...


 

Danke für den Tipp:m
Merke ich mir!:m


----------



## reito (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> Seltsamerweise fiel es nie jemanden auf, das ich für den Vornahmen "judith" doch sehr nach Kerl aussehe.
> |kopfkrat#c


 
Oder liegt das an Deinem Aussehen? |kopfkrat

Nichts für Ungut


----------



## derMatz (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hallo 

hab mir gestern das rodpod von lidl gekauft, und muss sagen bin sehr zufrieden

dauert zwar ein bisschen bis es zusammengebaut ist, aber steht super stabil und siat auch echt gross viel platz für ruten und gut zu verstellen.

also für das geld kann man nix besseres bekommen.

morgen wirds zum ersten mal eingesetzt.... bin gespannt!!

die tasche mit den boxen will ich mir auch noc zulegen, hat ein freud von mir auch seit letztem jahr er ist sehr zufrieden..

petri

matze


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe mir jetzt auch die Tasche geholt:vik:, zum Glück gab es dort noch zwei :q .
Vom ersten Eindruck bin ich sehr positiv überrascht und freue mich auch riesig sie auszuprobieren!|jump:


----------



## Fischgourmet (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

schade, noch niemand geantwortet^^
hab aber noch ne neue frage: wie befestige ich den frosch und an welchem haken?

mfg


----------



## köfi01 (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mir auch die Tasche mit denn 6 Boxen geholt,ich muß sagen echt super.#6
Gruß,Ralf


----------



## weserwaller07 (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,hab mir heute den Kescher geholt,ist ein stabiles teil und solide verarbeitet!
Ich brauch den eigentlich nur zum Aalangeln weil mein anderer so grosse Maschen hat.
Für 14€ gibts nichts vergleichbares im Fachhandel!
Gruß weserwaller!!

P.s.: Aber das Arrettiersystem aus Kunststoff muss sich erst bewähren!!! Denn wenn das nix abkann dann nützt der Rest aus Metall auch nichts.Bei den teuren modellen ist das aber 
auch so und es hält!?!


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das Arretiersystem aus Plaste war das, was ich als nicht so vorteilhaft empfand, da es zumindest bei dem ausgepacktem Kescher auf dem Grabbeltisch doch etwas wackelte und damit zumindest für mich anfällig erschien. Bitte poste deine Gebrauchserfahrungen, da das sicher nicht die letzte Aktion von Lidl war.


----------



## schleiereule72 (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mich wundert ja doch wieviele diesen Schrott kaufen und sich dann wundern das ihr Angelladen vor Ort teuer ist.
Klar wenn jeder woanders kauft und nur wenn was nicht klappt oder kaputt ist zum Händler rennt und sich dann ausheult


----------



## weserwaller07 (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Werd ich machen!
Bin auch schon gebranntes Kind in dieser Sache,hab mir ein Futteral von ZEBCO gekauft und der Plastikverschluss hat sich beim 5-6 öffnen zerlegt und einen Tag später war der Reißverschluss dran(soviel zur Markenware)!?!
weserwaller07!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



weserwaller07 schrieb:


> Für 14€ gibts nichts vergleichbares im Fachhandel!


Wieso nicht? Richtig ordentliche Kescher für 11-12 EUR im Angebot gibt es zuhauf.

Letztlich ist das *Lidel-iche*-Zeugs ein Angler-Anfütter + Probierzeugs mit Strafcharakter: |znaika:
Probieren :k, ärgern :r, feststellen daß es sauteuer war #q, nachdenken |licht, richtig kaufen |clown: #6 ...


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@schleiereule72
vlt. solltest du dir den ganzen tröt ( und ältere gleichgeartete) mal durchlesen! ich habe bisher keine negativen meinungen z.b. zu rodpod, tasche u.ä. gelesen. es gab sogar einen test, wo aldi- haken gewonnen haben. nicht alles, was billig ist, ist schlecht. ich bin zwar auch nicht der meinung, das man alles was billig ist, kaufen sollte, aber ich schaue es mir zumindest mal an, bevor ich es verteufele. und wenn du dir z.b. diesen tröt wirklich mal durchgelesen hättest, wüßtest du, daß händler diese angebote nicht immer als konkurenz ansehen. und eines sollte man nicht ganz vergessen, es gibt leute, denen reichen die angebotene qualität und sie können sich vlt. auch nichts anderes leisten. willst du sie deshalb von unserem hobby ausschließen? wenn ja, möchte ich mich gleich von dieser meinung distanzieren. ich kann mir vlt. mehr leisten als andere, weniger als wieder andere, schaue aber trotzdem auf mein schwer oder nicht schwer verdientes geld, achte aber trotzdem darauf, was ich für mein geld erhalte. wie schon gepostet, ich habe mir genau angeschaut, welche qualität das lidl- angebot hat und habe nur das gekauft, was ich brauchte, aber ich habe auch andere ansprüche!


----------



## zander23 (5. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



berot schrieb:


> servus
> ich habe schon mal die wobbler vo lidl ausprobeirt.na ja,leider war alles schrott.:v .übrigens,bei decathlon in straßburg gibt es gute auswahl an angelsachen,und die rapala wobbler bekommt man schon ab 5 €...#6



Oh my dear, übrigens ist gestern in China wieder ein.....


----------



## jirgel (5. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ach das Lidlzeug geht es wieder los jetzt schon.

Mensch muss ich wieder wegen denn Schwarzfischern überstunden beim See schieben ^^ 
Jedes jahr das selbe theater für zeug das grade mal für überraschungfischer gut ist wenn man sie überrascht laufen sie weg. 

Oder das Plastiksakerl geht mit Fisch über und das in der prallen Sonne.

Ich neide ihnen die Fische nicht aber ein Setzkescher hätten sie sich auch kaufen können oder mindesten eine Tageskarte.


----------



## David_91 (5. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ach das Lidlzeug geht es wieder los jetzt schon

Lol wo kommst du denn her^^|kopfkrat Ne war nicht so gemeint aber man könnte ein bischen darauf achten, was man schreibt^^

Soo bei Lidl hab ich mir den Kescher und diese Köderboxen geholt.. Beim Kescher bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass er gut ist, aber bei den Wobblern bin ich ein wenig Skeptisch. Hat jemand deren Laufeigenschaften etc. schon getestet????? Wenn die ok sind, wären die nämlich meeegga billig. Aber ich hab bis jetzt nicht unbedingt so gutes über die gehört. Naja wird sich zeigen.

Gruß David


----------



## darth carper (5. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und ich oute mich jetzt auch mal, da ich mir heute die Tasche mit den Boxen gekauft habe.
Ist sicherlich nicht das qualitativ Hochwertigste, aber wird den Zweck sicher erfüllen.
Die Rutentasche ist auch nicht so schlecht. Zumindest habe ich schon deutlich schlechtere Reißverschlüsse an weitaus teureren Futteralen gesehen.
Gibt natürlich auch ziemlich viel Schrott.
Leider gibt es bei uns die Spinn- und Gufi-Boxen nicht.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich würde zu den sachen sagen: alles was nicht primär am fischfang beteiligt wird (schirme, rutentaschen, köderboxen etc) ist durcjhaus sehr brauchbar. zu den ruten und rollen... nunja ich habe mir mal ein set geholt fürs heringsangeln. die rutenringe rosten wie sau und die rolle läuft nimmer soo rund. aber es tut halt immenroch seine zwecke (und das seit 5 jahren)


----------



## henne7 (5. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin hat schon jemand die freilaufrolle von lidel live am wasser getestet?

gruss henne.......

heute ist westwind da beißt der karpfen bestimmt,,,,,,,,,,.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........,.........


----------



## Pit der Barsch (5. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Tasche hat sich meine Frau:l zugelegt.
SOOOO schlecht ist die wirklich nicht.


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Tasche ist echt das Geld wert! #6#6


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

werde am montag schauen, ob ich noch eine rutentasche bekomme, da ich meine ursprüngliche gebrauchsabsicht der trennung meiner brandungsutensilien vom normalen meeresangeltackle noch dahingehend geändert habe, daß ich zusätzlich mein ostseeangelzeug vom norwegentackle trennen möchte und die tasche einen wirklich guten eindruck macht. der gebrauch wirds dann aber zeigen.


----------



## Adlerfan (6. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

so, hab mir gestern auch die tasche mit boxen geholt.....#h


----------



## fünününü (6. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ist ja alles sehr interessant hier - ich habe mir im übrigen die Freilaufrolle und die 40er und 45er Mono gekauft. Wer kann mir hierzu sagen, ob die Freilauf zum Spinnfischen in der Ostsee taugt ? Bin selbst skeptisch...
Die Mono auf jeden Fall umtauschen (mit Geld zurück) Die geht gar nicht !! Sobald was damit geknüppert ist reisst die schon bei der kleinsten Belastung....


----------



## LUKA$ (6. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@fünününü du willst doch nich im ernst mit ner LIDL FREILAUFrolle an der Ostsee spinnen gehn oder?? Wozu brauchst du denn dann noch den Freilauf ^^


----------



## Khaane (6. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



fünününü schrieb:


> Die Mono auf jeden Fall umtauschen (mit Geld zurück) Die geht gar nicht !! Sobald was damit geknüppert ist reisst die schon bei der kleinsten Belastung....


 
Jepp die Mono ist wirklich grauselig. Hab mir die 30/35er geholt und es war schon eine Kunst die Schnur an die Spule zu Knoten ohne dass sie sofort reisst. #d

Glücklicherweise benutze ich sie nur als Backing, angeln würde ich mit so einer Schnur mit Sicherheit nicht.

---------------------------------------------------------

Mit der Freilaufrolle wirst du sicherlich spinnern können, aber nach kurzer Zeit wird die entweder ausleiern oder einen Getriebeschaden bekommen.

Dann kommt noch die Salzwasserunverträglichkeit der Rolle hinzu.

Solange die Rolle innerhalb der Garantiezeit ihren Geist aufgibt ist alles in Ordnung


----------



## trixi-v-h (6. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Rod Pods von Lidl werden jetzt schon bei eBay versteigert.


----------



## henne7 (7. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Die Rod Pods von Lidl werden jetzt schon bei eBay versteigert.


 

jo nhast recht!! und sogar teurer als bei lidl!!
ich glaube manche haben das grosse geschäft gerochen??!


gruss henne...........


----------



## henningcl (7. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelzubehoertas...ryZ19986QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



henningcl schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelzubehoertas...ryZ19986QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
...isss....nich....wahr.....!!  #d#d


----------



## Schwarzwusel (7. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin !! Das ist ja Krass .... mit Versandkosten über 40 Euro... Doppelter Preis.. |kopfkrat


----------



## Ben_koeln (7. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also bei uns in Kölle gabs am Samstag noch alles von dem Zeug!

Tasche bestimmt 5 x und sonst auch alles in vielfacher Ausführung.

Gruß

Ben


----------



## hecht-barsch (7. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo, ich als Anfänger will mich nicht an der Diskussion über die Qualität von Lidl beteiligen, kann mir aber eine Anmerkung darüber nicht verkneifen, "wenn bei den Rollen von renomierten Herstellern auch beschrieben würde wie man sie einstellt  (Bremsen) wäre manchem Anfänger echt geholfen" jetzt kann ich auch meine anderen Rollen vernünftig einsetzen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Was heißt den Bremse richtig einstellen? Die muß funktionieren und das bedeutet ruckelfreier Lauf und gute Justierbarkeit, die Bremseinstellung ist fast immer reine Erfahrungssache und hängt sehr stark vom verwendetem Gerät und dem Zielfisch ab.

Als Beispiel:

Spinnfischen auf Raubfisch mit geflochtenen Schnüren und steifen Ruten – hier sollte die Bremse von vornhinein recht stark eingestellt werden. Der Anschlag muß sitzen, auch auf lange Distanz. Ein Raubfischmaul ist wesentlich härter, die Gefahr des ausschlitzens ist wesentlich geringer, die Bremse wird im Drill meist weiter verstellt, je näher ich den Fisch ans Ufer hole desto weiter mache ich die Bremse auf, bei Bedarf kann ich noch mit der Handfläche an der Spule nachbremsen.

Das ganze kann ich beim Karpfenangeln so nicht machen, da ich zum einen mit Monoschnur angele (Dehnung) und auch beachten muß das das Karpfenmaul wesentlich weicher ist als das eines Zanders.


----------



## henne7 (8. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin hat schon jemand erfahrung mit der freilaufrolle (4000) von lidel am wasser gemacht?????????????????????????




grusss henne,,,,,,...........,,,,,,,,,,.........


----------



## hecht-barsch (9. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt, habe gemeint den Unterschied zwischen Bremse und Freilauf, hatte einfach das ganze nicht von den Funktionen begriffen.!!!


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



hecht-barsch schrieb:


> Habe mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt, habe gemeint den Unterschied zwischen Bremse und Freilauf, hatte einfach das ganze nicht von den Funktionen begriffen.!!!



Hier mal lesen und auch mal die Suchfunktion bemühen, steht vieles darüber im Board:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freilaufrolle


----------



## rotauge88 (9. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So aufgrund der positiven Rückmeldungen zur Spinntasche, habe ich mir diese kurzerhand auch zugelegt. Bin begeistert. Musste allerdings drei Lidl-Märkte abgrasen und im dritten war nur noch eine Spinntasche. Glück gehabt.
Freue mich jetzt schon auf den Mai :vik:


----------



## Lippeman (9. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Morgen Jungs
Allso ich habe keine gute Meinung von der Spinnrute vom Lidl,ich hatte sie mir auch mal zugelegt für meinen sohn sie ist nach den 20ten Wurf direckt gebrochen.


----------



## ganni (9. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also es gibt schon sehr günstige ruten und rollen im fachgeschäft und da kauf ich sicher keine im lidl . weil wenn was dran ist trage ich sie meinen händler hin und der tauscht sie aus ohne zu mucken um .ich hab bei ihm ne spinnrute und eine rolle gekauft alles cormoran +schnur gratis und hab gerade mal 25 € gezahlt und mit der rute fisch ich schon mind. 3 Jahre


----------



## sven_p (9. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab mir die Polbrille zugelegt!
Bin begeistert, die ist besser als die von Askari für 9,90!!!
Außerdem hat sie auch gute UV Filter nach Broschüre


----------



## Barbusbarbus (10. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab mir die Pol-Brillen im Lidl mal angeschaut, die mögen z.Z. bei diesen Wetterverhältnissen einen ganz guten eindruck machen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das die im Sommer bei starkem Sonnenschein noch sehr effektiv ist da zuviel Licht von den Seiten einfallen kann.


----------



## MPluto (10. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Barbusbarbus schrieb:


> Hab mir die Pol-Brillen im Lidl mal angeschaut, die mögen z.Z. bei diesen Wetterverhältnissen einen ganz guten eindruck machen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das die im Sommer bei starkem Sonnenschein noch sehr effektiv ist da zuviel Licht von den Seiten einfallen kann.


 

Das ist abhängig von dem Model. Die hatten ja verschiedene. Ich habe mir eine gekauft, wo an den Seiten so gut wie kein Licht durchkommt. Ich hatte am Anfang auch ein anderes Model in der Hand. Habe dann aber noch eine gefunden die an den Seiten recht dicht ist.


----------



## Barbusbarbus (11. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



MPluto schrieb:


> Das ist abhängig von dem Model. Die hatten ja verschiedene. Ich habe mir eine gekauft, wo an den Seiten so gut wie kein Licht durchkommt. Ich hatte am Anfang auch ein anderes Model in der Hand. Habe dann aber noch eine gefunden die an den Seiten recht dicht ist.


 
Ich kann nur von denen Reden die dort im Laden waren,vieleicht waren die guten|kopfkrat  ja schon alle weg.#c


----------



## ganni (11. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also ich habe mir ja den kescher gekauft - bin sehr zufrieden hab damit meinen ersten fisch ne brachse -3kg  raus also hällt er schon ma dass gewicht und größere fische hol ich eh nicht raus


----------



## Eisbaer03 (11. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich habe schon viele sachen bei Lidl geholt z.b. Ruten,Stuhl,Rolle,Bissanzeiger,Schirm u.s.w.
nanche sachen sind im Fachhandel zu teuer und halten auch nicht immer das was sie versprechen (s. Preis ! ). Mein fehlkauf waren die Bissanzeiger von Lidl , muste sie 5 mal umtauschen. Alles andere habe ich noch und habe sie viel in gerauch und bin damit sehr zufrieden !!


----------



## nairolf (12. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

gibt es eigentlich auch irgend wann angelsachen bei aldi?


----------



## Schwarzwusel (12. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Eigentlich immer 2-3 Wochen nach Lidl


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab mir die Kunstködertasche gekauft - macht einen guten Eindruck. Allerdings wird die Belastungsprobe ja noch kommen... Bin mal gespannt, wie lange (und ob es überhaupt passiert)
bis:

- die Nähte am Deckel einreißen. Die Öffnung um die Boxen in Tasche zu stecken scheint mit ziemlich knapp bemessen zu sein;
- die Scharniere und Verschlüsse der Boxen ausbrechen und ob diese auch Weichplastikresistent sind.

Wenn sie eine (besser mehrere) Saison(en) überlebt, ist das gut, denke ich. Und der Preis ist auch ok. Vor allem hat sie einen sehr langen Schulterriemen. Ich bin 1,92m und habe bei meinem Stammhändler alle Taschen ausprobiert... bei KEINER war der Riemen lang genug!

Ein Angelkumpel hat sich letztes Jahr den Rod Pod gekauft und ist immer noch zufrieden damit.
Die Schnur, die Kunstköder und Bissanzeiger sind Schrott.


----------



## Piere (13. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Kunstködertasche habe ich mir auch gekauft. Macht für den Preis (19.99E) einen guten Eindruck. Sind immerhin 8 Kunststoffboxen dabei.
Sollten diese weichplastikresistent sein, ist das Geld schon mal nicht schlecht angelegt.
Richtig ist, dass die Öffnung etwas eng ist.
Wenn mann aber nicht alle sechs Boxen in die Tasche hineinpackt, passt alles.
Mir selber genügen drei Boxen im Hauptfach. Das hat den Vorteil, dass ich auch noch diverse andere Sachen mitnehmen kann.


----------



## angler-jan (13. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mir den kleinen Hocker gekauft. 
Min. hundert Kilo stand drauf. 
Ich saß eine halbe Stunde, lehnte mich zu einer Angel rüber und knack, da ist die Halterung gebrochen und ich lag längs.


----------



## antonio (13. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den kleinen Hocker gekauft.
> Min. hundert Kilo stand drauf.
> Ich saß eine halbe Stunde, lehnte mich zu einer Angel rüber und knack, da ist die Halterung gebrochen und ich lag längs.



steht ja nicht umsonst 100kg drauf 
wenn du dich dann auch mit 150 kg draufsetzt darfst du dich nicht beschweren.:q:q:q:q:q

gruß antonio


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@piere, stell die boxen doch mal hin und du wirst sehen, die 6 boxen passen scheinbar wesentlich besser rein als im liegen.


----------



## hecht-34 (13. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Jungens, und es wird der Tag kommen, da mußt Du die Maden und Würmer auch noch beim Lidl oder Aldi kaufen...Viele Händler müssen dem Versandhandel und den Billiganbietern bei vollen Kosten Paroli bieten. Die Jungens sind da, wenn wir Probleme haben und setzen sich für uns ein. Erklären und zeigen uns die Sachen, damit die Schnäppchenjäger sie bei ebay, Lidl und Co noch nen Euro günstiger schiessen können. Mein Händler hier in Langenhagen scheint deshalb vor die Hunde gegangen zu sein...Sage nur Askari-Moritz und wo ist die Kompetenz dieser großen ???? Vielleicht solltet ihr darüber auch mal nachdenken, bevor der nächste Aldi und Co geplündert wird...
Petri Heil


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (13. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hab mir die lidl sachn mal im laden angesehn... die knicklichter habe ich mir geholt, kann man nix falsch machen.

aber bei dem rest musste ich echt grinsen


----------



## köfi01 (13. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich bin mit der Tasche und den Boxen sehr zufrieden #6.

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## Carp11 (13. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich halte von allen sachen die es da gibt überhaubt nichts das ist alles minderwertiger kram der nichts taugt aber wenn ihr so viel davon halet ,bitte ich kauf ungern 2 oder sogar 3 mal dann lieber gleich richtig im FACHGESCHÄFT
aber jedem das seine...


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ach Carp11, von nix ne Ahnung haben, aber hier posten. Sowohl RodPod, Rutentasche als auch Tasche mit Boxen können in ihrer Qualität lange, lange mithalten mit so mancher Ware vom so genannten Fachhändler ( die anderen Dinge beurteile ich nicht, da ich sie nicht gekauft habe) Und wenn dir das Geld egal ist, mir und vielen, vielen anderen nicht und das hat nix mit Geizisgeilmenthalität zu tun sondern mit dem vernünftigen Suchen nach einem sauberen Preis- Leistungs- Verhältnis. Denn wenn ich Geld spenden will, dann bedürftigen Leuten und nicht jammernden "Fachhändlern", was nicht heißt, daß nicht auch diese genug Geld an mir verdienen.


----------



## mariophh (14. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@leopard_afrika
stimme dir in allen Punkten voll und ganz zu!

Zur Sache an sich habe ich ja schon weiter vorne meinen Senf dazu gegeben, ein paar Dinge möchte ich zu dieser "arme Fachhändler" Argumenation dann aber doch noch loswerden:

1. denke ich, dass die Leute, die ihren Angelbedarf ausschließlich an 2 Tagen im Jahr, einmal bei Lidl, einmal bei Aldi, decken, für Fachhändler eh eine eher wenig interessante Zielgruppe darstelt, da diese auch beim Fachhändler keine hochpreisige Markenware kaufen würden und generell einen sehr geringen Bedarf haben.

2. denke ich, dass die Leute, die regelmässig angeln und dem entsprechend auch einen höheren Materialverbrauch haben, keine Existenzen bedrohen, wenn sie das ein oder andere Schnäppchen beim Discounter machen, denn die übrige Zeit des Jahres werden sie sicherlich ihren sonstigen Bezugsquellen treu bleiben, ganz besonders, wenn das Lidlmaterial dann doch mal versagt haben sollte.. 

Es wäre in dem Zusammenhang übrignes mal ganz interessant zu eruieren, wie viele, nach langer Beratung beim Fachändler gekaufte Markenruten, auf Lidl RodPods so ihre Dienste tun... Oder wieviele Mepps in Lidlboxen schlummern...

3. kann ich zwar nur von mir ausgehen, aber ich denke ich bin da kein Sonderfall, und wenn ich mal mein Kaufverhalten der vergangenen 10 Tage seit der Lidlaktion Revue passieren lasse, muss ich sagen, dass ich ruhigen Gewissens behaupten kann, dass bei mir jeder ein Stück vom Kuchen abbekommt:
ca. 50€ bei Lidl für Rutentasche und RodPod, danach Ausflug zu Moritz-Nord nach Kaltenkirchen 80€ (aber auch nur weil mich da eine Shimano UL-Spinne für 40€ im Angebot so lieb angeguckt hat und grad noch in die neue Lidltasche passte, sonst wärs bei Kleinkrams geblieben), 2 Tage später nochmal Kleinkrams+E-Spule füllen für 40€ im ca. 20 m² Fachgeschäft bei mir "um die Ecke", dann noch ne Askari Bestellung für 60€, und Ebay einmal Spinner, Raubfsichsysteme, Stahvorfächer für 30€ plus eben gerade noch nen gebrauchten Delkim Piepser für 60€, der aber bestimmt mal im Fachhandel erstanden wurde ....

Weder RodPod, noch Delkim, noch Rute hätte ich mir zu anderen Konditionen gekauft, da das alles Dinge waren, die ich nicht soooo dringend gebraucht hätte... somit hat auch kein kleiner Fachhändler dadurch Verlust erlitten. Ganz im Gegenteil es enstehen ware Synergieeffekte... Meine neue Feeder vom Fachgroßmarkt (Moritz KK, aber schon vor der Lidl Aktion gekauft) wird demnächst auf meinem Lidl RodPod liegen, auf den der Ebay Delkim geschraubt ist und durch den die Schnur vom kleinen Laden um die Ecke saust, weil ein Fisch an Askarihaken und -wirbel hängt, nachdem er sich den Lebendköder, wiederum aus besagtem kleinen Laden um die Ecke, einverleibt hat und alle sind zufrieden.... vom Fisch vielleicht mal abgesehen...             

Grüße aus HH

P.s: mit annehmbaren Mieten und Parkmöglichkeiten in Innenstadtlage, angemessenen Mietnebenkosten für die Ladengeschäfte, ner vernünftigen Rentenanpassung (es gibt nun mal viele ältere Angler) und einer gerechteren Steuerpolitik wäre den kleinen Läden sicherlich mehr geholfen, als mit dem Verzicht auf die jährliche Lidl/Aldi Eintagsfliege...


----------



## andernachfelix (14. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also ich geb hecht-34 vollkommen recht. 
inzwischen gibts ja sogar ein bekanntes riesiges angelversandhaus, was mepps spinner für 1,99 anbietet  rechnet mal den regulären metall preis und dann noch den arbeitslohn eine franzosen + großhandelsmarge + steuer usw zusammen, fällt euch dann was auf? da steht zwar noch mepps drauf und die dinger sind von mepps versendet worden haben auch die form, aber sind komischerweise von heut auf morgen nicht mehr fängig. das liegt daran das es inzwischen billig-fertigungen gibt nur für bestimmte versandhäuser die sagen, die angler wollen 20 cent weniger ausgeben und wenn sie darauf nie was fangen werden... sie sind glücklich. ähnlich ist es auch mit wievielen ruten, habt ihr euch mal umgesehen was mosella momentan so alles auf den markt wirft? klar man kann bei dem kleinen geld nie was falsch machen, aber wirklich zufrieden ist man mit dem kram auch nicht, ich habe mich sogar für die paar euro aus dem letzten jahr für die aldi-knicklichter geärgert weil auf 10 meter entfernung sah ich die dinger plötzlich nicht mehr und ich habe keine sehschwäche, das hat mich schon ein wenig enttäuscht und die großkonzerne usw machen da ja kein geheimnis draus, der kram kommt aus china ok ein rucksack mit plastikboxen für 20 euro. ok der hat seinen dienst getan wenn er 20 mal mit am wasser war und eine rutentasche vielleicht auch, aber wenn ich im gegenzug sehe, dass es sportex rutentaschen mit hartplastik inlays aus europäischer fertigung für ca. 40-45 euro gibt wo cih mich auch noch 3 jahre lang beschweren kann, wenn ein reißverschluss ausreist, naja dann werfe ich den 20er auch noch dafür weg und ich habe mal wieder etwas was meine freundin noch in vielen vielen jahren meckernd durch die wohnung schleppt, versteht ihr was ich mein?
wir sind doch eigentlich auf ein professionelles angeln ausgelegt, wir machens nicht zum überleben und nicht zum pfennig-fuchsen sondern um unseren spass bei der sache zu haben und mein spaßfaktor steigt ganz enorm, wenn der stuhl den ich zum platz trage verspricht was er hält und ich mich an mein gerät gewöhnen kann über viele jahre hinweg (das war mir dann auch eine 250 euro leitner rute wert  ) klar hätte es auch eine steckrute von askari erstmal getan für ca. 15 euro und ich hätte mir jede saison eine neue gekauft aber mal im ernst. wer von euch fährt einen sparsamen kleinstwagen der wirklich nur den zweck erfüllt? 
na? wer schmunzelt jetzt ein wenig? 
seht ihr ihr fahrt den kleinwagen nicht, weil ihr spass am fahren haben wollt. 
spass und hobbys kosten so oder so übermäßig viel kohle, da bringts auch nichts sich selbst zu belügen und hier und da mal 3 euro zu sparen 
aber wofür überhaupt soviele taschen und boxen? ich muss eh fast nach jeder pirsch mit kunstködern wieder in den laden fahren nachladen 
eingelagertes tackle ist doch totes kapital 

ahso und was ich noch los werden wollte, meint einer von euch der lidl hat was zui verschenken? der kram ist nicht wirklich im sonderangebot sondern könnte das ganze jahr zu dem preis und sogar noch viel günstiger vertickt werden  ich komme aus der warenimport branche bzw habe damit ab und an noch zu tun
letztendlich fährt man mit den sachen echt schlechter als mit qualitätsprodukten wo sich auch wirklich mal wer traut der sache einen namen zu verpassen



FROHE JAGD --- AUF FISCH UND NICHT NACH PSEUDO SCHNÄPPCHEN ---


----------



## andernachfelix (14. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

:qnaja was ich so höre ist ein wenig anders, dem kleinen läden tun eher die "das ist zu teuer-bei askari gibts das billiger" und "was kostets denn wenn ich 2 davon nehme" leute weh die dann letztendlich nur maden aus dem sonderangebot kaufen und wehe die sind mal ausverkauft weil der kleine laden mit letzter kraft die miete zusammen gekratzt hat. so und wo ist der ideale standort eines angelladens? in der fußgängerzone? wohl kaum. die kleinen läden sind immer am besten um die ecke von jedem angler, nur ein angler alleine lässt ja nichtmal genug kohle für strom und gas im laden pro monat. so alternativ wären industriegebiete oder einkaufszentren. soll ich mal die mietpreise öffnen? ok also pro qm² kannst du im industriegebiet rechnen ist ca. 4 euro netto also brutte sind ca. 4,80 euro aufzubringen und das auf einer fläche von ca. 400qm² (ist so üblich hier in unserer gegend, weil ich habe 2 ladengeschäfte aus 2 vollkommen unterschiedlichen branchen) so und dann stehst du da als angelfachhändler mit einer riesigen halle, in der weder die ladeneinrichtung ist noch waren. soll ich dir das mal weiter ausrechnen? |supergri ich krieg schon wieder graue haare. mal ganz im ernst, habt respekt vor euren fachhändlern, es ist für die leute echt ein hartes geschäft und immer knapp kalkuliert und wenn sie euch gut behandeln und auch einen entsprechenden service leisten, seht es als einen nichtbilanzierbaren wert und gebt halt mal 1euro mehr aus, tut euch doch nicht weh und dafür bekommt ihr doch was oder nicht?
wenn mir einer widerspricht dann möchte ich bitte hören wie fachkompetent er von einem der großversände oder im discount beraten wurde.
so jetzt aber genug liest ja eh kein mensch


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@andernachfelix,
hast du denn mal überlegt, wie lange Millionen und aber Millionen sparen müssen, um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben, 250€ !!! für eine Rute ausgeben zu können? Dazu kämen ja dann noch Rolle, Schnur usw.. Sollen diese Leute dann einfach auf die Ausübung ihres Hobbys verzichten?
Weißt du, welche Fachhändler ich gut finde? Diejenigen, die das Angebot bei Lidl als ihre Chance sehen, zukünftig vom Angeln begeisterte Neukunden zu sehen, diejenigen, die ihrer Kundschaft auch mal von ihren eigenen Schnäppchen-Angeboten abraten, diejenigen, die ihre Kunden auch mal fachkundig wirklich beraten und nicht nur immer verkaufsorientiert. ( Danke Holger, danke Christian ! ) Die auch mal zugeben, daß es z.B. zur 250 € Rute baugleiche zur Hälfte des Preises gibt, die auch mal beraten können, daß bestimmtes Tackle einfach mal ungeeignet/ überdimensioniert/ zu teuer für bestimmte Zwecke ist. ( Wenn ich 1 mal im Jahr Fliegenfische oder es überhaupt erst mal antesten will, ob das was für mich ist, dann möchte ich keine 500 € Ausrüstung aufgequatscht bekommen. )
Und nicht diejenigen, ich werde keinen Namen nennen, die sich als fachkundig aufspielen, wo von 4 Leuten 3 in einer extra für die Fachsimpelei der Angler abgetrennten Ecke Kaffee trinken und der 4. gelangweilt an der Kasse steht und dich bei Fragen einfach nur in die entgegengesetzte Ecke des bestimmt 400 m² großen Geschäftes schickt. Und wo ich genau die gleiche und nicht nur die baugleiche Ware, die ich bei meinen bevorzugten Fachhändler bekomme, noch um einiges teurer vorfinde.
Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich für meinen Teil zu Lidl gegangen, um mir das Zeug anzusehen und habe dann, nachdem ich die Qualität geprüft habe, RodPod, Tasche mit Boxen und Rutentasche gekauft. Und ich verurteile meinen Kumpel nicht, der sich mit seinem geringen Einkommen und Frau ohne Einkommen die Komplettangel und Ködersortiment bei Lidl "leistete", um zumindest mal am WE ausnutzen zu können, daß er vor der Haustür `nen See hat und seine Enkel von ihm das Angeln lernen wollen. Der sich aber nicht in den Angelladen in der Stadt traut, weil er sich dort doch keine Komplettangel "leisten" kann. Der nicht zum großen "Fachhändler" nach Berlin fährt, wo er evtl. eine gleichpreiswerte Angel bekommt, weil das hin und zurück 60 km und damit 4- 5 l Sprit ausmacht, die ja auch Geld kosten.


----------



## Perfektionist (14. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ Leopard Afrika

   Ich gebe Dir vollkommen Recht ich kaufe immer im kleinem 
   Angelladen nebenan, ist teuerer das ist richtig, aber die
   beratung ist super und es gibt immer ne´n Käffchen.
   Aber ich verstehe auch die Leute die auf jeden Cent achten 
   müssen !
   Ich finde das hält sich die waage ich hab im letzten monat 
   400 € bei meinem Holger gelassen...das ist auch nicht immer 
   drin. Trotzdem habe ich mir bei Lidl die Rutentasche gekauft,
   weil ich finde das das Preisleistungs Verhältnis stimmt.
   Ich finde einfach man sollte Menschen nicht verurteilen nur
   weil sie was "billiges" kaufen oder kaufen müssen.
   Ihr kauft euren Fernseher ja bestimmt auch bei Media Markt
   und nicht beim Elektrofachhändler vor Ort #6

   Der Sonnenkönig sagte mal : Jeder soll nach seiner fasson 
   seelig werden


----------



## MiDi (14. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Der Sonnenkönig sagte mal : Jeder soll nach seiner fasson
> seelig werden


 
Das sehe ich auch so, nicht jeder kann sich es erlauben im Monat hunderte Euro für´s Hobby auszugeben.
Kann mir auch gut vorstellen das bei Lidl Dinge gekauft wurden, die einigen Leuten erst den Einstieg in das Hobby ermöglichten, oder für den Nachwuchs !!!
Denke jeder sollte da kaufen, wo er es sich auch erlauben kann und für die Leute, die nur 1-5 mal im Jahr angeln gehen, die brauchen auch kein High End Material, denke ich zumindest.

:mJeder wie er es kann (vom Geldbeutel her)!!!!!!:m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## lale (14. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

nicht nur vom geldbeutel her!!

stimmt ja alles, ich hab wenig geld und kann nicht viel verschenken.
vor allem habe ich aber nen angelschein und keine ahnung.

in dieser situation kannst du hundert leute fragen (ich kannte ganz am anfang nicht mal einen angler den ich hätte fragen können) was du kaufen sollst, und bekommst hundert antworten.

und mein ach-so-armer kleiner angelladenbetreiber um die ecke guckt mich jedes mal an als ob ich doof wäre wenn ich mit fragen zu ihm komme. 

wenn man grade zu angeln beginnt und halt noch keine ahnung hat, dann hat man das wort "grundmontage" vielleicht mal gehört, aber was das ist, wofür es gut ist und wie man es macht: ???.

erwarte mit dem kenntnisstand bloss nix von meinem angelhändler. dem durfte ich alles einzeln aus der nase ziehen bis ich dann irgendwann würmer gekauft habe und frustriert nach hause gegangen bin.

ich habe keinen funken eines schlechten gewissens, dass ich mir das set "grundrute" bei lidl gekauft hab. ich weiss es ist nix dolles, aber es ist alles dabei was ich brauche ohne diese unangenehmen dialoge und auch noch ne erklärung wie man es macht. 

der angelladen um die ecke macht sein geld mit den erfahrenen anglern. da stehen immer zwei bis drei am tresen und fachsimpeln.. vielleicht geh ich da sogar mal wieder hin wenn ich nen plan habe.. aber anfänger vergrault der...


----------



## MiDi (14. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



lale schrieb:


> nicht nur vom geldbeutel her!!
> 
> stimmt ja alles, ich hab wenig geld und kann nicht viel verschenken.
> vor allem habe ich aber nen angelschein und keine ahnung.
> ...


 

Dem kann ich leider nur zustimmen, ist hier auch so !!!!!


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (14. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wie immer und überall.

Es gibt gute und engagierte Händler und es gibt "ist mir doch egal" Händler. So wie lale behandelt wird, ist es schon recht ungeschickt, denn er wird sein Geld auf absehbare Zeit woanders ausgeben.

Ein kleiner Schwank aus der Jugend und Beispiel, wie man es nicht machen sollte:

Ich habe vor knapp 30 Jahren als absoluter Neuling (da war ich etwa 6-7 Jahre alt und vom Fischen hatte ich Null Ahnung und kannte auch niemanden, den ich fragen konnte) von meinem "Fachhändler" zum Hechtfischen einen 200 Gramm Pilker!!!!!! verkauft bekommen. Den peitschte ich wie ein Nervenkranker an der 25er Mono und 20-40 Gramm Wurfgewicht-Rute an unserem Vereinssee durchs Wasser. Dies kam einem älteren Kollegen doch etwas ungewöhnlich vor, worauf er mir eine vernünftige (Stahlvorfach, FZ-Blinker etc.) Montage zusammenbaute.

Was muss in so einem "Fachhändler" nur vorgehen, wenn er lieber die 5-8 DM für den Pilker einstreicht, anstatt dem Jungangler vom Kauf abzuraten??? Heute gibt es ihn nicht mehr, obwohl er den Laden mietfrei betreiben konnte. Warum wohl?

Mein jetziger Dealer betreibt zwar seinen Laden nur im Nebenerwerb (nicht mietfrei) und hat dementsprechend überschaubare Öffnungszeiten und auch finanzielle Sorgen. Und obwohl ich bei den großen Händlern es sicherlich billiger bekommen hätte, habe ich ihn gerade vor 2 Monaten mit dem Kauf von Rute/Rolle/Schnur und Kleinkram (nicht ganz 100 Euro) beglückt, da die große Plage den 6. Geburtstag feierte und endlich eine eigene Ausrüstung bekommen sollte. Grundsätzlich kaufe ich bei ihm ein, denn ich will auch zukünftig mal kurz mit den Fahrrad vorbeifahren können und ein Päckchen Maden kaufen und nicht mit dem Auto in den nächsten Laden (ewig weit weg) eiern.

Ich kanns aber auch absolut verstehen, wenn einer sagt, dass er sein Zeug wegen Geldmangel/Sparsamkeit/oder sonstigen Gründen bei Lidl und Co. ersteht. Dann aber bitte nicht rummosern, dass für den nächsten Madenkauf ein Tag Urlaub genommen werden muss, weil der nächste Laden ne Ecke weg ist.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## mariophh (14. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> also ich geb hecht-34 vollkommen recht.
> inzwischen gibts ja sogar ein bekanntes riesiges angelversandhaus, was mepps spinner für 1,99 anbietet  rechnet mal den regulären metall preis und dann noch den arbeitslohn eine franzosen + großhandelsmarge + steuer usw zusammen, fällt euch dann was auf? da steht zwar noch mepps drauf und die dinger sind von mepps versendet worden haben auch die form, aber sind komischerweise von heut auf morgen nicht mehr fängig. das liegt daran das es inzwischen billig-fertigungen gibt nur für bestimmte versandhäuser die sagen, die angler wollen 20 cent weniger ausgeben und wenn sie darauf nie was fangen werden... sie sind glücklich.



Also das halte ich ja mal für eine sehr gewagte Theorie... Meinst du im Ernst, dass es ein Unternehmen, dass über Jahrzehnte eine qualitativ hochwertige Marke international profiliert hat, wegen den Anforderungen einiger Internetangeldiscounter, riskieren würde sein Image zu schädigen? Dass große Discounter von bestimmten Produkten Unmengen einkaufen, was kleine Läden auf Grund geringer Lagerkapazitäten und fehlendem Investitionskapital eben nicht können, und dadurch 1. einen niedrigeren EK Preis zahlen, und 2. durch den quantitiv stärkeren Umsatz geringere Margen kalkulieren können, als kleine Händler, ist doch nichts Neues, darauf basiert das Discounterprinzip im Allgemeinen.
Und kannst du mir bitte erklären, wie du darauf kommst, dass allein die Umstände, dass bei gleicher Blattform evtl. ein anderes/dünneres Blech verwendet wird und die Spinner von chinesischen anstelle von französischen Händen zusammengebastelt werden, dazu führen sollte, wenn es denn so wäre, dass man damit keinen einzigen Fisch mehr fängt??? Der geneigte AB User weiss doch mittlerweile, dass man Fische mit Mepps, Möhren und Kindersocken fangen kann... alles eine Frage der Köderführung und so lange sich bei nem Spinner das Blatt dreht ist das doch schon mehr als die halbe Miete....         



andernachfelix schrieb:


> ähnlich ist es auch mit wievielen ruten, habt ihr euch mal umgesehen was mosella momentan so alles auf den markt wirft? klar man kann bei dem kleinen geld nie was falsch machen, aber wirklich zufrieden ist man mit dem kram auch nicht,


Also ich habe u.a. eine sehr günstige Catana Rute von Shimano und bin sehr zufrieden. Es gibt hier übrigens einen recht "elitären" Angelschop (haupts. Fliegenfischen) in der Nähe, der nur relativ wenige, ausgesuchte Spinnruten  zum gröten Teil ab 120€ aufwärts anbietet... Ausser eine Shimano Forcemaster für um die 40€. Die Besitzer sind sehr Erfahrene Angler und Testen jedes Produkt aus ihrem Sortiment, ich denke denen ist sehr daran gelegen keinen Scheiss zu verkaufen... Also wie du siehst muss billig nicht immer gleich schlecht bedeuten. Umgekehrte Beispiele, dass teuer nicht immer gut sein muss findest du hier im AB ja zur genüge.



andernachfelix schrieb:


> ich habe mich sogar für die paar euro aus dem letzten jahr für die aldi-knicklichter geärgert weil auf 10 meter entfernung sah ich die dinger plötzlich nicht mehr und ich habe keine sehschwäche, das hat mich schon ein wenig enttäuscht


Das ist ärgerlich, aber warum hast du die nicht zurück gebracht, die die paar € wiedergeholt und davon welche im Fachhandel geholt?



andernachfelix schrieb:


> und die großkonzerne usw machen da ja kein geheimnis draus, der kram kommt aus china ok ein rucksack mit plastikboxen für 20 euro.


was kommt denn heutzutage bitte nicht aus China? Und um nochmal auf das Shimano Beispiel zurück zu kommen... gucke mal was man in der Firmengeschichte auf der Shimano Seite findet: "2003  Shimano (Kunshan) Fishing Tackle Co., Ltd. is established in Kunshan, China" Nach deiner pauschalen Antwort ist das dann ja ebenso wie die Lidl Sachen alles Schrott. Von Shimano ist ebenso wenig alles toll, wie von Lidl alles Schrott. Wenn ich mal auf die z.T. hochwertigeren Ausrüstungsteile gucke, ist Shimano übrigens nicht der einzige bekannte Hersteller auf dem ein "Made in China" zu finden ist.



andernachfelix schrieb:


> ok der hat seinen dienst getan wenn er 20 mal mit am wasser war und eine rutentasche vielleicht auch, aber wenn ich im gegenzug sehe, dass es sportex rutentaschen mit hartplastik inlays aus europäischer fertigung für ca. 40-45 euro gibt wo cih mich auch noch 3 jahre lang beschweren kann, wenn ein reißverschluss ausreist, naja dann werfe ich den 20er auch noch dafür weg und ich habe mal wieder etwas was meine freundin noch in vielen vielen jahren meckernd durch die wohnung schleppt, versteht ihr was ich mein?


Ehrlich gesagt: Nein! Auch die Lidl Rutentasche für 12,99€ hat 2 Jahre Garantie, wenn Sportex von Werk aus 3 Jahre gibt, ist das natürlich nicht schlecht, aber rechtfertigt das eine Jahr den fast 4 fachen Preis? Qualitativ ist an der Lidltasche meines Erachtens nichts auszusetzen und für meinen Gebrauch reicht sie allemal.. von der Meforute mal abgesehen, die ist leider ein paar Zentimeter zu lang...



andernachfelix schrieb:


> wir sind doch eigentlich auf ein professionelles angeln ausgelegt, wir machens nicht zum überleben und nicht zum pfennig-fuchsen sondern um unseren spass bei der sache zu haben und mein spaßfaktor steigt ganz enorm, wenn der stuhl den ich zum platz trage verspricht was er hält und ich mich an mein gerät gewöhnen kann über viele jahre hinweg


von dem Terminus professionell mal abgesehen, stimme ich dir da zur Abwechslung mal voll und ganz zu!



andernachfelix schrieb:


> (das war mir dann auch eine 250 euro leitner rute wert  ) klar hätte es auch eine steckrute von askari erstmal getan für ca. 15 euro und ich hätte mir jede saison eine neue gekauft


Zwischen 15 und 250€ liegt aber ein weites Feld, dass auch im unteren Bereich noch einiges an brauchbarem Material zu bieten hat...



andernachfelix schrieb:


> aber mal im ernst. wer von euch fährt einen sparsamen kleinstwagen der wirklich nur den zweck erfüllt?
> na? wer schmunzelt jetzt ein wenig?  seht ihr ihr fahrt den kleinwagen nicht, weil ihr spass am fahren haben wollt.


Ich schmunzel! Ganz ungemein sogar, denn ich fahre trotz meiner 30 Jahre nicht mal einen Kleinstwagen, und ich habe sogar gänzlich darauf verzichtet meinen Führerschein zu machen!!! ... Damit ich mir mehr teures Angelzeug kaufen kann...  



andernachfelix schrieb:


> seht ihr ihr fahrt den kleinwagen nicht, weil ihr spass am fahren haben wollt.
> spass und hobbys kosten so oder so übermäßig viel kohle, da bringts auch nichts sich selbst zu belügen und hier und da mal 3 euro zu sparen
> aber wofür überhaupt soviele taschen und boxen? ich muss eh fast nach jeder pirsch mit kunstködern wieder in den laden fahren nachladen
> eingelagertes tackle ist doch totes kapital


Zum Kleinwagen s.o. Zum Rest: Genau darum gehts, das kostet alles wahnsinnig viel Kohle und die haben manche Leute nun mal nicht so locker sitzen. Da finde ich es doch ein bisschen anmaßend zu behaupten, dass Angeln nur mit Highendtackle richtig Spass macht... Da sind sicher viele Leute anderer Ansicht, die leider eben nicht diese Möglichkeiten haben. In meiner Rutentasche stecken auch ein paar sehr günstige Mitchell z.B. und ich kann nicht behaupten, dass mir damit das Angeln weniger Spass macht...      



andernachfelix schrieb:


> ahso und was ich noch los werden wollte, meint einer von euch der lidl hat was zui verschenken? der kram ist nicht wirklich im sonderangebot sondern könnte das ganze jahr zu dem preis und sogar noch viel günstiger vertickt werden  ich komme aus der warenimport branche bzw habe damit ab und an noch zu tun



Dafür muss man nicht aus der Im-und Exportbranche kommen, das ist doch wohl selbstverständlich, dass die das könnten, wenn sie es denn wollten und immer erntsprechende Mengen abnehmen würden. Nur haben die da gar kein Interesse dran ein dauerhaftes Angelsortiment zu führen, sonst hätten sie das doch schon lange gemacht. Die wollen auch nicht dauerhaft Autositzbezüge, Gartenschläuche, Yogamatten oder sonstigen Kram verkaufen. Es geht auch gar nicht um ein SonderANGEBOT, sonder um eine SonderAKTION, die als kurzfristige USP gedacht ist, um Leute in die Läden zu locken.  Die Konkurrenz beim Standardsortiment ist groß, da müssen sich die Discounter was einfallen lassen. Um möglichst attraktive Angebote anbieten zu können, werden die Margen sehr schmal kalkuliert, was aber auch völlig egal ist, da es bei den Aktionsartikeln nicht wirklich um den Gewinn geht. Bei den paar Tagen Aktion mit dem geringen Bestand an Aktionsartikeln ist der Umsatz gemessen an den Jahresumsätzen völlig zu vernachlässigen... Das sind so Peanuts nebenbei, die eine bestimmte Verkaufs-/ Marketingstrategie so abwirft.



andernachfelix schrieb:


> letztendlich fährt man mit den sachen echt schlechter als mit qualitätsprodukten wo sich auch wirklich mal wer traut der sache einen namen zu verpassen


Also blindlings auf etwas zu vertrauen, nur weil da ein toller Name drauf steht halte ich für wenig professionell...  



andernachfelix schrieb:


> FROHE JAGD --- AUF FISCH UND NICHT NACH PSEUDO SCHNÄPPCHEN ---


Angucken, anfassen, kaufen, Rechnung aufbewahren - Frohes Fischen mit allem was gefällt, egal was drauf steht....



@all

Sorry mir war langweilig...


----------



## maarfischer (14. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@marioph

|good:


----------



## andernachfelix (14. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

oh man hat der mich zerpflückt klar ist eine shimano rute praktisch immer ihr geld wert und klar muss man keine 250 € spinne haben um spass beim angeln zu haben, aber das mit dem mepps spinnern ist erwiesene tatsache und das bemerkt man schon bei den haken, achtet mal auf den regulären mepps aglia den ihr für 2 euro bestellt und den der beim fachhandel 3-4 euro kostet.
und ganz im ernst wenn man mal endlich am wasser angekommen ist mit all seinem teuren oder günstigen tackle, wie unbezahlbar ist dann plötzlich eine rute wenn sie bricht und man das angeln abbrechen muss? 
ich sag gegen keinen etwas der spart muss ja jeder für sich selbst wissen, aber lidl geht halt auch davon aus, dass die 2 jahre garantie niemand in anspruch nimmt für die paar euros. also ich würde es zum beispiel nie tun weil es mir viel zu viel rumgerenne ist und ich die rechnung sowieso niemals aufheben würde und sei bitte ehrlich und erzähl mir nicht das du dies tust. 
ausserdem hat mepps schon genug an ruhm verloren, nicht zuletzt machen sich immer mehr anbieter mit wirklich genialen spinnern auf dem markt breit.
ich wollte mit sicherheit niemanden sagen, was er für seinen spass auszugeben hat usw. aber ich wollte klarmachen, das man nirgends und zu keiner zeit etwas geschenkt bekommt und solche aktionen sind zu 99% kundenfängerei  und sorgen meistens in der misch-kalkulation der discounter für das dazugehörige +
habe ich jedenfalls so bei dem einen consulting aufschnappen dürfen
und so übermäßig hoch sind die abnahmemengen eigentlich auch nie, das wird oft überschätzt. ein großer händler verkauft nicht viel mehr von einem produkt als ein kleiner, er hat meistens nur die größere auswahl und die kommt dann auch durch andere lieferanten usw. also ohne spass, es liegt dann nicht an dem super tollen händler sondern da wurde dann woanders gespart.
naja und zu der shimano china sache, trotzdem hast du bei shimano praktisch nie die schleuderpreise wie bei anderen sachen, eben weil dort genauste quali-kontrollen durchgeführt werden und dazu kommt daran verdient der händler meist ein wenig mehr wie nix 
aber shit happens 
thomas phillips hat bald schnur und stippruten für unter 4 euro


----------



## andernachfelix (14. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@leopard

ich gebe dir vollkommen recht man soll ja auf sein geld achten und gucken was es einem wert ist, klar braucht man nicht zwingend eine rute für soviel kohle. eine 30 euro rute reicht, das ist auch klar, nur ich sag mal bei leuten die wirklich viel am wasser sind, wie ich zum beispiel der dort jede freie minute verbringt, sollte man sich nicht von vermeintlichen schnäppchen irritieren lassen.
klar hatte ich mich damals gefreut über die super günstigen knicklichter und mein kumpel sich über die weichköderbox inclusive abhakzange, hakenlöser, viele gummis, haken und maulsperre. aber unterm strich siehst du ja was bei rumgekommen ist, die plastikbox ist nicht twisterfest sobald du köder mit einem hohen weichmacheranteil darin bunkerst, die lösezange war so mies das sie nach dem 2. hinfallen (was ja beim angeln ständig passiert) verzogen war und die gummi naja die waren irgendwie eher plastik als gummi von der konsistenz her auch zum wegwerfen. also unterm strich haben wir 20 euro gezahlt um lächelnd zum auto zu gehen und beim nächsten angeln ein langes gesicht zu machen.
naja klar muss nicht jedem so gehen, aber mich hat das erstmal verekelt für immer.

und an die anderen, also ich weiß ja nicht was ihr für fachhändler habt, klar ist ein 400qm² geschäft nicht mehr in dem zwang jeden kunden freundlich zu behandeln, solche erfahrungen musste ich leider auch schon machen ich habe zum beispiel gleich um die ecke ein 1200 qm² angelgeschäft in dem ich seit 6 jahren nicht mehr einkaufen war, weil die herren meinten mich verarschen zu müssen, aber sowas ist mir seitdem auch nicht mehr passiert, wenn sowas vorkommt fahr ich notfalls nur noch 1x im monat zu einem fachhandel und wenn er 100 km entfernt ist, weil als kunde sollte man schon entsprechend behandelt werden, aber man muss auch die andere seite sehen, was ich so erzählt bekomme kommen in viele läden die kunden rein und fangen an zu verhandeln und zu feilschen, da wäre ich dann wohl auch ein wenig angefressen. oder andersrum wer kennt das nicht wenn er seinen wagen verkauft und die ganzen teppichhändler ankommen und schreien "letzter preis, bruder, was ist letzter preis"?


----------



## Raubfisch-Jäger (14. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Zum einen ist es auf der eine Seite gut, dass Lidl etc. solch Angelsachen anbietet. Das lockt die Menschen wieder einerseits an das Wasser. Zum anderen kann meines wissens jeder kleiner Angelladen um die Ecke sogar teilweise diese Produkte die Lidl anbietet sogar noch preiswerter anbieten. Kommt immer auf die Kalkulation an. Ich kaufe meine Angelsachen hauptsächlich bei meinem Fachhändler. Denn da bekomm ich was ich will und wenn man gut mit seinem Händler auskommt auch zu einem vernünftigen Preis ;-) Lidl Angebote kann ich eigentlich nur belächeln, denn ich weiß wie qualitativ hochwertig diese Sachen sind.Mein Fachhändler hat sich auch aufgeregt,dass Lidl jetzt gegen Ihn und andere losschießt aber das Ende von der Geschichte war, dass er mehr Ruten verkauft hat in dieser Zeit als Lidl das Angebot hat als zuvor weil manche doch mehr auf SERVICE und BERATUNG wert legen als 3 € zu sparen. Ein GUTER Fachhändler beschäftigt sich mit der Marterie und weiß was gut ist und was nicht. Klar gibt es unter denen auch schwarze Schafe die nur Profit schlagen wollen. Aber ich sag Leben und Leben lassen. Die schwarzen Schafe findet man schnell heraus. Unweit von mir ist ein großer Angelladen....einer der größten in ganz Deutschland und die Beratung und die Kundenfreundlichkeit ist mies. Auch das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis stimmt nicht.Deswegen fahre ich auch da nicht mehr hin, denn Kunde ist König und so sollte man auch behandelt werden. Vor 6 Monaten hat ein anderer Angelladen aufgemacht zwar muss ich bis dahin 40km fahren aber alles stimmt. Der hat Artikel da, die qualitativ hchwertiger sind (kein Chinaschrott) zu einem super Preis. Auch die Auswahl da ist groß zumindest für den Raubfischbereich und wenn mal was nicht da ist bekomm ich es eine Woche später. Ich kann da jeder Zeit anrufen um meine Fragen zu stellen und beim Umtausch gibt es keine Schwierigkeiten. Jetzt probiert es mal bei Lidl. Die 2 Jahre Garantie die Lidl auf die Geräte einem gibt sind eigentlich nichts wert, denn wenn was kaputt geht kann Lidl eh keinen Ersatz liefern sodass man im besten Falle sein Geld wiederbekommt und dann wieder vor dem rumgesuche steht um wieder diese Sachen zu haben. Zum anderen wollte ich noch sagen: QUALITÄT hat ihren Preis. Aber es gibt auch Qualitätsware zum günstigen Preis. Nur man muss diese suchen. Aber die Leute begreifen das nicht. LIDL macht Werbung für Angelsachen...und die stumpfen Tiere rennen da herein und kaufen weil sie ja von Lidl BILLIG gewohnt sind, anstatt sich vorher mindestens etwas zu informieren. 

FROHE JAGD ;-)


----------



## Ulli3D (14. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Gut, dass Dein Beitrag als Satire gemeint war. Wenn Dein Fachhändler keinen "Chinaschrott" hat, was verkauft er dann?

Zur Qualität, da muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob er etwas qualitativ hochwertiges zum günstigen Preis, z. B. die Spinnködertasche vom Lidl, oder etwas qualitativ gleichwertiges zum doppelten Preis kaufen will. 

Wer sich bei der Tasche mal die Verarbeitung und die Art der Verschlüsse genauer anschaut und mit den Taschen eines namhaften "Herstellers", ich würde sie ja eher Namensgeber nennen, denn herstellen lassen die ja nur,  der kann klar erkennen, dass die aus der selben Fabrik stammen müssen.

Ich habe die Tasche nun seit 2 Jahren in Gebrauch und sie wird bei mir stark belastet und es gibt keinerlei Verschleißerscheinungen.

Gleiches gilt für das RodPod, das es damals gab, mit dem Namen Ultimate beklebt war es rund 40 € teurer. Die *Funkbissanzeiger*, 4 Stück für 50 €, sind schon einige Male nass geworden und arbeiten immer noch einwandfrei. 

So etwas nenne ich "*schlechte*" Qualität


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und nochmals. Bildet sich hier wirklich jemand ein, daß Lidl mit dem jährlich 1-2 mal Angebot wirklich auf diejenigen zielt, die sehr oft am Wasser sind? Definitiv nein. Wenn von denen aber zufällig doch einer was davon kauft, weil er die Qualität einzelner Produkte dieses Angebotes für gut empfindet, dann ist das für Lidl zwar gut, aber nur Nebeneffekt. Das kann und wird doch aber nicht heißen, daß diejenigen jetzt nur noch auf die Lidl- Angebote an Angelzeug warten.


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mensch...

Lidl, Aldi & Konsorten haben eine extrem starke Sortimentspolitik die das vorhandene Sortiment in regelmäßigen Abständen untersuche und nicht laufende Produkte eliminiert. Angelsachen sind bei Lidl und Co.eine reine Marketingstrategie, ob die nun Geld in die Kassen spült oder eine +/- 0 Rechnung vermag ich nicht zu sagen aber:

Schaut Euch doch mal die Stückzahlen die von den Sachen vorhanden waren doch mal an, pro Niederlassung waren es nicht gerade viele Stücke. 

Wen Lidl in den Angelbedarfhandel einsteigen wollte hätten die das ganz sicher schon getan und dan könnt ihr mir glauben hätte das Sortiment ganz anders ausgesehen, da hätte Askari und Konsorten mit den Ohren geschlackert.

Es ist eine reine Aktion zur Steierung der Kundschaftsfrequenz die sehr wohl aufgeht, wen man bedenkt wieviele Leute bereits vor Ladenöffnung da schon rumstehen nd nur darauf warten, hier geht es ausschließlich um den Crossselling Effekt, wer schon Angelsachen kauft der nimmt auch evtl. noch was anderes.

Noch was: wen ein Händler einen Anfänger in die Ecke stelt und dem keine Hilfestellung gibt so würde ich den ganz schnell meiden, der hat es nicht erdient sich Fachhändler zu nennen und was Kundenbindung angeht hat er es erst recht nicht erstanden. Es gillt immer noch die 80/20 Regel und nicht Hauptsache aufschwatzen.


----------



## andernachfelix (15. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

was ist eine 80/20 regel? 
naja ich meine deshalb sucht man ja einen fachhandel auf, um eine kompetente beratung wenn nötig von grundauf zu erhalten und wenn es beim wirbelknoten anfängt den der fachhändler einem jungangler beibringen sollte. wenn der fachhandel das nicht bringt sollte man halt einen anderen wählen oder auf den versand umsteigen, so traurig das auch ist aber solche händler regen mich auf, ich bin froh das wir damals einen solch kleinen angelladen hatten wo mir der betreiber alles von der pieke (schreibt man das so?) auf erklärt hat, von der kunstködermontage bis zur ausgefeilten posenmontage, wo man zander findet wie man einen kunstköder führt, auf was man bei ruten achten muss usw der man hat sich das sehr viele nerven kosten lassen mir das angeln beizubringen und hat mich auch 2-3 mal an den rhein mitgenommen und es ganz sicher bitter bereut aber ich weiß nicht obs mir sonst jemals einer hätte beibringen sollen 
und naja zu ulli // es ist halt die frage ob gleichwertiges im angelladen auch wirklich das doppelte gekostet hätte oder hast du die tasche vermessen und erstmal den markt beobachtet?
ich bezweifel das nämlich ganz stark und es gibt zum glück noch viele angelgerätehersteller die ausschließlich in europa fertigen lassen und naja was man in china sparen kann an arbeits und materialkosten legt man meist bei der fracht wieder drauf im großhandel wenn man also etwas zumindest gleichwertiges in einem billiglohnland in europa fertigen lässt kommt man auf auf günstigere preise weil die sehr teure fracht und verzollung wegfällt.


----------



## Ulli3D (15. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

20/80 Regel nennt man auch Pareto-Regel, nach Vilfredo *Pareto*, der als Professor u. a. auch für politische Ökonomie tätig war und die besagt, dass man mit 20% Einsatz 80% des Ergebnisses erzielt und die restlichen 20% sehr teuer zu erreichen sind.

Das lässt sich übrigens auf so ziemlich alle Bereiche des Lebens übertragen. 

Zu den Herstellern, die in Europa fertigen lassen, wer ist das denn noch, die lassen sich doch an 5 Fingern abzählen und deren Produkte sind dann auch in Preisregionen angesiedelt, die der Durchschnittsangler sich nicht leisten kann oder will.

Frachtkosten von China???? Hast Du eine ungefähre Vorstellung davon, wie viele Ruten in einen 40 Fuß Container (67 cbm) passen. Der kostet ungefähr (Haus zu Haus) 2.000 Euro. Da liegt der Transportkostenanteil pro Rute deutlich unter 1 €  

Vergleichbare Kosten kommen auch bei einem Transport aus einem "EU-Billiglohnland" auf, wobei die Löhne dort ein Mehrfaches höher sind als in China.

Einfuhrzoll und -mehrwertsteuer werden auch nicht nach den 150 €, die Du im Laden bezahlst, berechnet. Grundlage ist hier der Einkaufspreis in China, ca. 5 - 10 €.

Und wenn dann doch alles Schrott ist, was aus China kommt, dann schmeiß auch mal schnell Deine Shimanos in die Tonne, sie könnten aus der Shimano Adachi Co. Ltd. in China kommen.

Ach ja,zur Marktbeobachtung. Ich angel nun schon eine Weile und habe auch schon meine Erfahrungen mit Taschen und Co. gemacht. Ich weiß, was eine entsprechende Tasche kostet, dazu brauch ich vor einem Kauf keine Marktresearch. Du kommst da aber wahrscheinlich auch noch hin :m


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Ulli
endlich mal einer der es wie ich aus der Kaufmannsperspektive sieht und sich über die tatsächlichen kosten auch bewusst ist. 2,6k USD kost 40 FT Container, habe gestern noch eine Rate von meinem Spediteur bekommen (All in, Security usw.), aber DDU

BTW Pareto 80/20 in Europa und ROW ja, die USA sprechen schon fast von 90/10, besonders was Beratungsintensität bei polipolistischen Marktgegebenheiten angeht.


----------



## froxter (15. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> BTW Pareto 80/20 in Europa und ROW ja, die USA sprechen schon fast von 90/10, besonders was Beratungsintensität bei polipolistischen Marktgegebenheiten angeht.





Habe selten ein so verständliches Posting gelesen....|kopfkrat


Ich habe mir, wie viele hier, die Spinntasche besorgt. Für den Preis absolut top!
Den Rest meiner Grundausstattung (je zwei Ruten und Rollen, Kleinteile, Kunstköder etc.) habe ich dann aber doch beim Fachhändler gekauft. Habe ja zum Glück zwei recht große Händler (Gerlinger/Schirmer) in der Nähe...


----------



## Werner G (15. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Danke,
jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was ein polypolistischer Markt ist.


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



froxter schrieb:


> Habe selten ein so verständliches Posting gelesen....|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



BTW: By The Way
ROW: Rest Of the World (auch Drittländer genannt)
Polypol: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polypol


----------



## pucky86 (15. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

#d

wer im glashaus sitzt....
wehe es kauft hier noch jemand seine lebensmittel nicht direkt beim bauern, seine elektronik beim media markt, ein ausländisches auto...
wir leben in einer marktwirtschaft, der preis regiert und das ist auch gut so


----------



## andernachfelix (16. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

shimano lässt aber in eigenen werken fertigen und gibt da nicht einfach was in auftrag, hast du mal sänger mit mosella ruten verglichen? fällt dort nicht irgendwas auffallend gleiches auf? 
ja europäisches gerät kann sich keiner leisten? was ist denn mit jenzi ruten? sogar sehr oft aus deutschland, garbolino lässt ausschließlich in europa fertigen, amiaud, carpo, pike n bass usw da gibts genug alternativen.
mag ja sein das man nur 2000 euro für die verschiffung zahlt. allerdings zaht man allein schon für eine eu-palette um die 500  bei momentanen stand und ich spreche von nettopreisen. dann zahlst du minimum nochmal das selbe für den speditionstransport innerhalb des landes und ich denke nicht das es sich einer der import-firmen leisten kann mal eben einen container mit ruten vollzuknallen. hast du die firmensitze mal gesehen von mosella und co? wenn die z.b. einen container mit ruten vollknallen dann kommt noch futter und das restliche tackle müsste just in time geliefert werden. kann also nicht sein 
außerdem hast du noch sonstige mehrkosten wie den aussendienst einkäufer der meist permanent im ausland sitzt usw. das ist teurer als man meint, der china import rechnet sich wirklich nur bei wenigen sachen und meiner meinung nach (für den importeur) nur dann wenn es bei den sachen nicht auf qualität ankommt, dafür gibts in asien wesentliche bessere produktionsstandorte. klar kann man immer schreien billiger billiger billiger aber man bekommt dann auch einfach nix gutes.
und dieses shimano argument ist absolut daneben eigentlich, weil wie gesagt die haben dort ihr eigenes werk. bei anderen firmen sieht das so aus, die rennen über so eine art messe und gehen zu den entsprechenden schaustellern und sagen an auf welche rute welcher druck kommt und wo man kleinigkeiten verändern lassen soll.


klar pucky preis regiert aber man sollte sich vom preis nicht regieren lassen.
weil man muss auch ein wenig auf das achten was man für sein geld bekommt, wenn du 3 euro für schrott ausgibst hast du doch auch nur in einer milchmädchenrechnung was gewonnen.

@Ulli naja ich handel mit solchen Taschen Zubehör usw ... glaub mir ich kenn den Markt und die Preise


----------



## Ulli3D (16. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> @Ulli naja ich handel mit solchen Taschen Zubehör usw ... glaub mir ich kenn den Markt und die Preise



Na dann kann ich mir ja auch Deine Haltung zu den Lidl-Taschen erklären :q


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

500€ für eine Euro Palette? wer ist Dein Spediteur, Halsabschneider und Co? 

Für 500€ kriegt man einen ganzen LKW in Deutschland. Haus zu Haus heißt von Werk a im Ausland nach Inland Bestimmungsort... dan noch Zoll, gemäß der Handelsrechnung. Shimano fertigt nicht nur selbst, sie lassen genau wie viele andere im Lohn fertigen.


----------



## darth carper (16. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und ich glaube, die Verantwortlichen bei den Firmen wissen gar nicht, daß sich die Fertigung und der Import aus Ländern wie China gar nicht lohnt.
Vielleicht sollte denen das mal jemand sagen, sonst treiben sie ihre Firma noch in den Ruin.
Die müssen wieder in Deutschland produzieren, dann stimmt die Qualität und der Preis endlich wieder. Den Firmen geht es besser als vorher und alle sind glücklich!

P.S. Ich weiß nicht welcher Experte es gesagt hat, er war jedenfalls der Meinung, daß man in China alle Qualitäten bekommen kann, der Preis ist das entscheidende.
Ich denke, daß nicht alles wo "made in China" drauf steht, auch gleich Schrott ist.
Was hat man anfangs über Sachen aus Japan geschimpft. Heute bezeichnet man das als High-End (auch auf dem Angelgerätesektor). Genauso wird es in naher Zukunft auch mit China sein.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also, ich bin Einkäufer für ein Pharma Unternehmen und wir sind was die Qualität unserer Rohstoffe angeht sehr penibel, aber selbst wir kaufen in China/Indien.

Qualität und Preis stimmen einfach, Innovationen kann man zwar nicht wirklich erwarten aber wen die was können dan ist es kopieren oder bereits bestehende Prozesse anwenden und diese weiter verbessern.

Es ist eine ganz einfach Kalkulation die hier im Raum steht, Kosten für Bezug in Europa gegen Kosten für Bezug auch Drittland. Was günstiger ist wird genommen. Zu verschenken hat man lange nichts mehr da man sich auf dem internationalen Markt messen muß und nicht nur vor der eigenen Haustür kramen kann.


----------



## darth carper (16. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Du arbeitest aber nicht bei ratiopharm und bist für den Einkauf von Heparin aus China zuständig oder? ;-)


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nein, wir sind keine Generika Klitsche  sind in einem Chemie und Pharma Konzern in der Pharma Division, nein es ist kein deutsches Unternehmen.


----------



## henne7 (16. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin hat schon jemand die freilaufrolle  4000/3000 von lidl am wasser ausprobiert>?
wäre über jede antwort dankbar!!!!!!!!!!


gruss henne,,,,,,,,..........,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Barbusbarbus (16. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



g.schuldes schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!!:vik:
> Demnächst gibt es wieder Material im Lidl.
> Hat schon jemand das Prospekt und was haltet ihr im einzelnen von den Sachen??#c​


 
Ich glaube die Antworten die hier gegben wurden reichen aus.
Jeder soll doch das Kaufen was er für richtig hält.
Übrigens das Lidl Angebot(?) ist vorbei, ich meine seit 
2 Wochen, wie lang wollt Ihr euch noch zerfleischen?|uhoh:
Warscheinlich hat sich *g.schuldes* bei Lidl gut eingedeckt und ist absolut zufrieden,
schaut bestimmt jeden Tag mit einem lächeln auf dem Gesicht hier in die Diskusion.


----------



## Werner G (16. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Nein, wir sind keine Generika Klitsche  sind in einem Chemie und Pharma Konzern in der Pharma Division, nein es ist kein deutsches Unternehmen.


 
Beruhigend zu wissen, dass die Markenunternehmen auch die 
gleichen hochqualitativen Rohstoffe der "Generika Klitschen" verwenden.

T´schuldigung,
diese Firmen mögen "Abstauber" sein und lästige "Mitbewerber" sein....


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

sorry aber wir sind ein cGMP qualifizierter Hersteller, jeder Rohstoff den wir beziehen wird geprüft und freigegeben, bis dato hatten wir keine Schwierigkeiten oder Reklamationen und wir sind ständig daran am werkeln das es auch so bleibt.

Wir stellen keine Generikas her daher sind Hexal oder Ratiopharm keine direkte Konkurenz für uns, wir sind ausschließlich an neuen und innovativen Wirkstoffen interessiert.


----------



## Werner G (17. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ Denni_Lo :

Dass ihr die Rohstoffe aus China genauestens prüft bevor irgendwas davon freigegeben wird glaube ich Dir.
Wenn die Generika-Firmen - egal ob Hexal, Ratio, oder die Vielen die noch folgen werden- keine Umsatzeinbußen für Euch bedeuten, prima.
Für die 3-4 Weltgrößten (A-S,P,M) sind die aber sicher in Zukunft ein größer werdendes Problem,
da sie ein weiterverdienen an ehemals innovativen Produkten erschweren. Aber damit erzähl ich Dir nichts Neues.


Zurück zum Thema:
Die Taschen von LIDL sind absolut brauchbar.
Ich wäre dieses Jahr auch wieder dahin gefahren, wenn die Sache mit den Kameras nicht gewesen wäre - und die glorreiche 
Reaktion von LIDL darauf #d


----------



## Angler225 (17. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Guten Abend, 

ich hatte mir, letztes Jahr eine Angel vom Lidl aus reiner neugier gekauft und getestet. Ich muss sagen, bis her, ist es eine Einwandfreie Günstige Rute & Rolle. Natürlich kein markenprodukt, aber fürs normale Angeln sicher Optimal! Also mir gefällt´s. Die Knicklichter sind auch einwandfrei, sowie die Gummifischköderbox. 

MfG#h
Michael


----------



## Addi123 (18. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo ich habe das hecht-set mal zum testen gekauft.Mh.. die Rolle ist für´n arsch aber die Schnur und die Rute sind auf alle Fälle ok.Ich werde mir demnächst eine neue Rolle zulegen für die Rute.Die Köderfischbox ist eigentlich auch ganz OK!Die Lidl-ruten sind auf alle fälle besser wie die von Aldi (crane) hab ich auch mal getestet,die Ringe sind schon nach dem 2. Angeln abgefallen^^!Da macht die Lidl-rute einen sehr guten Eindruck!
Lg Addi


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (18. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die Watthose ist auch nicht gerad langlebig ums mal milde auszudrücken


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@andernachfelix: Sicher kostet der Transport einer Europalette in deinen Laden sehr viel Geld im Gegensatz zu einer Überseeverschiffung.

Da verdient erst mal nur derjenige, der das Ding zu Hafen kutschiert. Dann der Reeder.

Ab dem Eintreffen in Deutschland wird es teuer...

Bis Shimano-Rolle bei einem Händler auf dem Laden liegt, wurde sie minndestens 5x umgepackt und hat bei ebensovielen Speditionen im Lkw gelegen. Und jeder will was verdienen.

Die Discounter haben es einfacher... Sie bekommen den Überseecontainer direkt auch HH oder Rotterdam an die Rampe gefahren.


----------



## BarbenMeister (20. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Vor allem die Kunstköder sind totaler Mumpitz! Würde ich Dir von abraten. Bei Gummistiefeln, Kisten, und Taschen kannst Du für den Kurs eigentlich nix verkehrt machen. Behalte aber immer im Kopf: das ist unterste Qualität.


----------



## Ulli3D (20. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



BarbenMeister schrieb:


> Vor allem die Kunstköder sind totaler Mumpitz! Würde ich Dir von abraten. Bei Gummistiefeln, Kisten, und Taschen kannst Du für den Kurs eigentlich nix verkehrt machen. Behalte aber immer im Kopf: das ist unterste Qualität.



Sorry, bei den Taschen liegst Du voll daneben. Die Rutentaschen sind für den Preis mehr als OK und die Spinnködertasche ist ein echtes Schnäppchen, das qualitativ den  Vergleich mit "Markentaschen" nicht zu scheuen braucht.


----------



## nairolf (20. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Addi123 schrieb:


> Die Lidl-ruten sind auf alle fälle besser wie die von Aldi (crane) hab ich auch mal getestet,die Ringe sind schon nach dem 2. Angeln abgefallen^^!Da macht die Lidl-rute einen sehr guten Eindruck!
> Lg Addi


wann gibt es denn wieder Angelsachen bei aldi?


----------



## darth carper (21. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ Ulli3D

Das sehe ich genauso.
Wobei ich hoffe, daß die Boxen tatsächlich twisterresistent sind.
Habe sie vor zwei Wochen gefüllt und hoffe nicht, daß ich eine unliebsame Überraschung erlebe. ;-)


----------



## rotauge88 (21. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



darth carper schrieb:


> @ Ulli3D
> 
> Das sehe ich genauso.
> Wobei ich hoffe, daß die Boxen tatsächlich twisterresistent sind.
> Habe sie vor zwei Wochen gefüllt und hoffe nicht, daß ich eine unliebsame Überraschung erlebe. ;-)



Kannst ja dann mal was dazu sagen, falls "sich was tut" (wir wollen es nicht hoffen!)


----------



## darth carper (21. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich werde berichten


----------



## Ulli3D (21. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hab die Tasche ja nun schon ein Jahr und in den Boxen auch kleine Twister und GuFis drinnen, bisher gab es da keine Probleme.


----------



## darth carper (21. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wenn es immer noch die gleiche Qualität bei den Boxen ist, bin ich ja bester Hoffnung


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

es sind definitiv die gleichen Taschen+Boxen wie von vorigem Jahr

und twisterfest sind se auch, habe, wie Ulli3D, meine Twister drin gebunkert und alles ist und bleibt roger

Habe die Tasche+Boxen seid vorigem Jahr im Einsatz, keine Naht ist aufgegangen, kein Reissverschluss hat sich verabschiedet, alles noch wie gekauft. Qualität ist vollkommen i.O. - und das Ganze noch für unter 20 EUR = Schnäppsken!


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kleines Resümee

Ich habe gekauft:

Schirm (letztes Jahr)
Rutenfutteral (letztes Jahr)
Raubfischbox (letztes Jahr)

Schirm: hält immer noch ohne Probleme

Rutenfutteral: alles bestens, gut durchdacht, einziges Manko es passt nur eine montierte Rute rein, ansonsten 2 Zubehörtaschen und 2 Taschen für Rutenhalter und Keschen/Schirm sind ideal, habe bis dato kein Futteral gefunden was das alles hat. Vor allem nicht für 13,00 €.

Raubfischbox: Die Spinner laufen und fangen, nicht schlechter wie meine Mepps oder BlueFox, GuFis extrem hart im vergleich zu IronClaw, Kopyto und Manns aber am Rhein genau richtig, im Stillwasser sind die eher no action, fangen aber trotzdem. 


Carryall/Zubehörtasche: letztes Jahr waren die vergriffen, werde nächstes Jahr berichten wie und was damit passiert ist.


----------



## henne7 (23. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin karpfenspezis wollte mal rum fragen ob schon einer erfolg mit der lidl freilaufrolle von diesem jahr die 3000/ oder 4000 rolle am wasser gehabt hat???????:vik:und wie der praxistest dem entsprechend war?

gruss hennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne........


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@denni lo
bist du sicher, daß das letztes jahr das gleiche rutenfutteral war? ich habe also mind. 2 vormontierte ruten in dem von diesem jahr. zur not könnte sogar noch eine 3. rute in der mitte mit, wenn diese ein längeres oder kürzeres griffende als die anderen hätte.


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ja bin sicher. 

Mein Problem ist das meine Rollen mindestens 4er sind, die Tasche schließt dan nicht mehr richtig


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

gut, dann wird es verständlicher, große und wertvolle rollen transportiere ich aber auch in einer extratasche. 
und bevor hier was kommt von wegen schlepperei von so viel taschen und mehrfachgeherei, rechter rücken: rutentasche, kescher u.ä. in der seitentasche dieser. linker rücken: klappstuhl im tragesack. linke schulter: spinnködertasche+ 2. kleinere tasche mit zange, hakenlöser, schnur usw.. rechte schulter umhängetasche mit rollen+ umhängetasche mit proviant usw.. beide hände bleiben frei. und vom gewicht her noch ohne problem machbar. zur not habe ich auch noch einen motorradtankrucksack, der sich hervorragend vor der brust tragen läßt.:vik::vik:


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Eben, ich will nicht wieder 130+ € für eine Rolle hinlegen.

Mit der Schlepperei: da enthalte ich mich, ich sehe auch ähnlich aus wn ich zum Wasser laufe und ich laufe nur 1x#6


----------



## lale (27. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

meine zubehörtasche hat gestern schlapp gemacht..

die befestigung des schultergurtes ist an der naht rausgerissen..

mag sein, dass ich sie überladen hatte, aber ich kann nicht mit 2 taschen losjagen..

nur gut, dass ich den schultergurt an den mit löchern versehenen reissverschlussdingensens befestigen konnte.

damit ist das thema lidl für mich gestorben.. lotto spiele ich schließlich auch nicht..


----------



## Fischgourmet (27. April 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Weiß irgendwer, wer der Hersteller der Ruten ist, ich komm nicht mehr auf den Namen, auf der Website konnte man sich so Anleitungen runterladen, weiß irgendjemand die Web-adresse?

Mfg


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also die Tasche ist für den Preis echt super. Da brauch nicht diskutiert werden. Die Anzahl der positiven Erfahrungen ist in der deutlichen Mehrheit. Es ist billige Massenware, ganz klar, da kann schonmal nen Fehler oder Defekt aut/eintreten. Wer im Askari Katalog 2008 auf S. 527 Angebot 14 anschaut wird große Augen machen. Hier ist die Lidl-Tasche im Blätter-Tarn (X-Tree-Me) für "nur" 44,95€ erhältlich. Also das Geld ist die Tasche nicht wert, aber knapp 20€ bei LIDL waren gut investiertes Geld. Also ein Tipp fürs nächste Jahr. 
Einzig Negative: Die Fächer in den Boxen lassen sich nicht x-beliebig einteilen.


----------



## LUKA$ (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Meines wissens nach kommt ein großer Teil von der Firma www.paladin.de
dort konnte ich nach download eines Teilkataloges diese "wunderbaren" Rollen finden ^^


----------



## Schmalle (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

mit der sehen klann man zum teil sehr gute (stabile) vorfäche knüpfen...


----------



## lale (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



lale schrieb:


> meine zubehörtasche hat gestern schlapp gemacht..
> 
> die befestigung des schultergurtes ist an der naht rausgerissen..
> 
> ...


 

heute hat auch der wichtigste reißverschluss schlapp gemacht..  irgendwie isses das nicht..#d


----------



## gringo92 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hm mein kumpel hat neulich so einen fetten (ca. größe 4-5) neon roten spinner von lidl aus einer kunstköder tasche ausprobiert erst unter einem busch langgeführt (1wurf.) ein hecht nachläufer ca.60cm
der wollte sich allerdings nicht mehr überlisten lassen
also weitergezogen an eine landzunge erster wurf mit dem spinner 35cm barsch gefangen dann ging ne zeit nix mehr und dann noch einen 50er hecht ... da kann man nix gegen sagen


----------



## lukassohn (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi Leute
Weiss jemand von euch wo ich eventuell noch so ein Rod Pod von Lidl herbekomme ich hab die Angebote verpasst, wo gehen eigentlich die Überbestände von Lidl hin weiss das jemand, der Rod Pod soll echt nicht schlecht sein.
Gruß


----------



## don rhabano (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich poste mal meine Meinung:

Ich hab mir zuviel bei Lidl gekauft!!! Die Rutentasche ist echt Top!!! Der Kescher ist auch recht stabil! Nur die Ruten und Rollen sind nicht das Wahre!

Am Anfang war ich hell auf begeistert von den ganzen Sachen -2Tage später hätt ich heulen können, weil die Ruten,die ich gekauft hab, ( zurückgeben geht nich mehr) ziemlicher Schrott sind. 

Letztendlich kann ich sagen: Textilien (Taschen), udn Sachen ,die nicht dauernd in Bewegung sind (also keine Ruten ) ist alles top!

Also ich werde nächstes Jahr morgens inden Lidl rennen , alle Taschen und Raubfischsets (nicht die Gummis ) kaufen und auf Ebay einstellen!!! Die Kukö-Boxen sind da für gute 25euronen raus gegangen (10euro Einkauf )-bei den Taschen wirds genauso aussehn^^.
Also wenn nächstes Jahr einer nich in den Lidl kann-einfach mal auf Ebay schaun.


Jetzt benutzte ich die Ruten, wenn mal ein anderer mitangeln will etc.


----------



## mariophh (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Also ich poste mal meine Meinung:
> 
> Ich hab mir zuviel bei Lidl gekauft!!! Die Rutentasche ist echt Top!!! Der Kescher ist auch recht stabil! Nur die Ruten und Rollen sind nicht das Wahre!
> 
> ...



warum sollte zurpckgeben nicht mehr gehen??? |kopfkrat


----------



## morpheus55 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wollte auch mal ein kleines erlebnis zum thema "billig taucht nichts" beitragen.

vor vielen jahren, ich war noch ein 14 jähriger jung, saß ich ganz stolz mit meiner neuen rute und rolle an einem kleinen weiher. ich hatte sie mir endlich kaufen können, nach vielen wochenenden rasenmähen etc. kostete damals ca. 150,-DM.

viel geld für einen kleinen jungen!

also ich saß da schon so 3 bis 4 stunden und hatte keinen einzigen biss, als sich plötzlich ein nachbarsjunge 3m neben mich setzte und seinen wurm badete.

es kam wie es kommen musste, nach 10 min. fing er einen dicken aal und ich schaute nicht schlecht.
voller unglauben schaute ich auf seine angelausrüstung und dann auf meine,...... dann wieder auf seine und konnte es nicht glauben! wieso fing er den fisch und ich nicht????

seine angel war eine von der rinde befreiter ca. 2m langer stock, deren spitze etwa die dicke eines besenstiels hatte.
die rutenringe waren aus dem schraubenkasten des vaters gestohlen... einfache ringschrauben. die schnur war ungelogen aus mamas nähkasten entwendeter zwirn und die rolle war die dazugehörige spule des zwirns. die pose war die scheibe eines sektkorkens. 
das einzige das von ihm gekauft worden ist, war der haken!

an diesem tag habe ich schmerzlich gelernt das es nicht auf teure ausrüstung ankommt, sondern das vorallem das GLÜCK auf deiner seite sein muss!!!

zumindest beim fischen!

also habt spaß beim angeln und belächelt niemanden der nicht mit teuren markensachen sein hobby ausübt, denkt lieber daran, das er ein gleichgesinnter ist und zusammen wären wir stark! |wavey:

petri an alle angler

morpheus55


----------



## MiDi (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ morpheus55 

Na die Geschichte finde ich mal klasse !!!!!!!!! #6 #6 #6

Gruß
Michael


----------



## morpheus55 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

heute kann ich auch drüber lachen,
aber damals war ich ein gebrochener mann


----------



## MiDi (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



morpheus55 schrieb:


> mann


 
??? mit 14 ???

 Michael


----------



## Angler225 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

morpheus55 hat völlig recht. 

Aus dem einfachen Grund kauf ich keine Teure Balzer Rute oder sonstige Marken... weil ich in meiner Angelzeit erlebt hab, das eine Teure Rute genauso schnell Bricht wie eine einfache 30 euro Rute... #6 

Wer das Glück hat, der Fängt... 

Natürlich kann sich jeder mit ner 5000euronen Ausrüstung an den Fluss setzen, aber wenn er kein Glück hat, bringt auch die ausrüstung nix :q


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Glück hat meiner Meinung nach aber recht wenig über den erfolg beim angeln zu tun, vielmehr entscheidet der Angler selbst ob er "Glück" hat oder nicht.

Gewässer lesen, Köder Führung usw. das sind die Faktoren, Glück beim angeln für mich ist wen ich nen kapitalen erwische


----------



## mauser (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Angler225 schrieb:


> morpheus55 hat völlig recht.
> 
> Aus dem einfachen Grund kauf ich keine Teure Balzer Rute oder sonstige Marken... weil ich in meiner Angelzeit erlebt hab, das eine Teure Rute genauso schnell Bricht wie eine einfache 30 euro Rute... #6
> 
> ...


----------



## höcht (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wenn angeln nur glückssache ist, wiso fangen dann 10% der angler 90% der fische?|kopfkrat


----------



## Tommy-Boy (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



mauser schrieb:


> Angler225 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > morpheus55 hat völlig recht.
> ...


----------



## hans albers (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin,

 ein bisschen off topic..

nächste woche gibts einige interessante sachen
rund ums boot/wasser.
zb .sind mir zwei wasserdichte taschen aufgefallen,
gut für zubehör,klamotten,handy etc.

hab mir mal die kolbenhub -pumpe gekauft,
solides teil,
die ist auch gut für den sommer(luftmatratze schlauchi,  etc.)

greetz
hans


----------



## Oberst (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

ich habe erstmals vor 4Jahren bei Lidl Angelruten gekauft.
Damals waren das kurze (210 cm) Kohlefaserteleskopruten mit Kork- und Moosgummigriff sowie einer Rolle.

Mit diesen Ruten bin ich vollkommen zufrieden und habe bereits einiges an Fisch damit gefangen (Nutze die Ruten als Aal- und Spinnrute).
Die Rollen waren recht einfach, versehen aber noch immer ihren Dienst.

Ein Jahr später hatte sich mein Kollege ebenfalls Ruten mit Rollen bei Lidl gekauft.
Schon bei 1. Betrachtung konnte man feststellen, dass die "Qualli" weit unter der des Vorjahres lag.
Billiges Zeug mit Plastikrolle (im Jahr zuvor aus Metall).
Alle seine Ruten sind während eines Angeltripps nach Holland kaputt gegangen.

Im letzten Jahr habe ich das Angebot verpasst.

Dieses Jahr habe ich wieder zugeschlagen.
Habe mir 2 von den Freilaufrollen gekauft und bin begeistert !!
Da stimmte Preis/Leistung.
Mein Bruder hat sich das Pilkset für einen Tripp zum Makrelenangeln gekauft (der Belastungstest steht noch aus).

Die Grundrute habe ich mir auch zugelegt, die Rolle aber gegen einer ´der Freilaufrollen getauscht.

Wie gesagt, die Freilaufrollen haben mich bisher überzeugt.

Mein Fazit:

Bei der 1. Lidl- Angelaktion gab es noch "vernünftige" Einsteigersets, Die Kombis danach waren eher Mau.

Zubehör teilweise brauchbar, die Freilaufrolle Top.


----------



## MiDi (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Oberst

Das nenne ich dochmal einen brauchbaren Bericht !!!
Gut muß halt nicht immer teuer sein.
Sehr gut geschrieben !!!

Gruß und Petri

Michael


----------



## Bratzi (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo!

Also mir hat mal meine Oma, weil ich mit ihr einkaufen war ein Forellenset gekauft. Wollte mir unbedingt Schokolade schenken, aber ich meinte: Das hier ist nicht teurer und ich kann mehr mit anfangen. 
Jedenfalls ist es so: Die Schokolade wäre schon lange alle, das Set habe ich immer noch. Leider erinnert mich das etwas an Kinderspielzeug aus China, wobei sich dann die bleihaltige Farbe löst. So ist es jedenfalls bei meinem Set. Ich finds echt murks... Aber muss jeder selber sehen was er haben / machen möchte!
Vielleicht wäre der Taler in 2 Mepps besser angelegt gewesen.

Die Rutentasche ist aber wirklich gut für das Geld! #h


----------



## Oberst (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Danke MiDi 

Ach ja, habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich mir vor 4 Jahren auch die "Brandungsruten" gekauft habe (2 Stück).

4,2m, WG 100g
Robuste Metallrolle mit Kugellagern und einem Rosenholzknauf an der Kurbel

Gefielen mir damals, gebrauche ich noch heute (Jedoch nicht im Meer).

Sind zwar noch nicht oft zum Einsatz gekommen, aber einige gute Aale und einen 80er Zander haben die auch schon geschafft (ohne Probleme).

Die Schnurbundels hatte ich auch gekauft, viel Schnur für wenig Geld.
Bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt, Tragkraft ist i.O., keinen Schnurbruch.

Die gebundenen Öhrhaken aus den großen Fischsets kann man vergessen, Hakenspitzen sind verbogen, bei dem Versuch die Spitzen zu richten brechen die Haken.

Raubfischset von vor 4 Jahren war durchwachsen, 1 Spinner hat mir einen 75er Hecht gebracht, andere liefen nicht oder nur schlecht.

Knicklichter in den Sets waren eher Mau, reichten aber bisher aus.

Posen sind für mich nicht brauchbar.

Die Wathose die es dieses Jahr gab war auf alle Fälle zumindest dicht (hat sich mein Pa gekauft, für Arbeiten in seinem Teich).

Nun ja, natürlich habe ich auch andere Ruten von DAM, Shimano und dazu passende Rollen.
Aber, gefangen habe ich bisher mit allem.
Auch hatte ich bisher nicht den Monsterfisch am Haken, der von dem Gerät soviel abverlangt hätte, wie es nur angebliches "Markengerät" hergibt.

Darum, ich schaue auch beim nächsten Mal wieder bei Lidl rein, ob ich was gebrauchen kann.


----------



## flasha (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Weiss jmd. wann es die nächste Aktion wieder gibt?!


----------



## Jemir (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich tippe mal anfang nächsten Jahres


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Schau mal bei Gerlinger, der hat das Zubehör gerade in sein Sonderheft gepackt.

Edit,
Sonderheft 03/08 Seite 222....

Und Ruten/Rollen Combos in der "Qualität" findest auf bei Ihm 
und jedem anderen Angelladen.


----------



## Angler225 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

sind nicht die selben Boxen wie aus dem LIDL... sind eigens, selbst zusammengestellte Boxen. #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Angler225 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sind nicht die selben Boxen wie aus dem LIDL... sind eigens, selbst zusammengestellte Boxen. #6



Naja die paar Unterschiede müssen ja kein Nachteil sein näch 
Wobei ich beide Versionen viel zu teuer finde.

Das was man aus diesem Boxen wirklich nutzen kann bekommt
man auch von namenhaften Herstellern für den gleich/günstigeren Kurs.


----------



## Khaane (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei Aldi waren/sind doch letzte/diese Woche Angelsachen zu haben 

Die Rutensets sind qualitativ besser als die LIDL-Ware und die Rutentasche ist für 8 € und die sehr gute Qualität ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Angler225 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ja gibt immer gewisse sachen, was man kaufa kann und was ned...

So ne Box würd i mia nie kaufa... viel zu Teuer und kann man eh net gebrauchen ( zum. Ich )...

Taschen sind vom LiDL super! Die hab ich auch und besser und Günstiger als beim Angelladen...#6 Also ich bin damit voll zufrieden... :g


----------



## Jemir (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

habe mir bei Lidl damals ne Rutentasche geholt, (super Qualität) sowie 2 von diesen Köderboxen. Die Köder waren zu 80% Müll, aber ich wollte eh nur die Boxen haben da die optimal in die Seitentaschen der Rutentasche passen


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Jemir schrieb:


> habe mir bei Lidl damals ne Rutentasche geholt, (super Qualität) sowie 2 von diesen Köderboxen. Die Köder waren zu 80% Müll, aber ich wollte eh nur die Boxen haben da die optimal in die Seitentaschen der Rutentasche passen



Mal ketzerisch festgestellt,

Dann hast Du Dir ja zwei ganz tolle Boxen für 16€ 
das Stück gekauft, die man bei jeden Höcker für
4-5 Eufanten bekommt 

Ist vielleicht ein bisschen spitz gesagt aber wenn man sich mal
ansieht was da drin ist und was man davon gebrauchen kann 
(gem. Deiner Aussage 20%) ist der Preis schon ganz schön happig.


----------



## Jemir (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

keine Sorge, natürlich habe ich vorher woanders wegen den Boxen geschaut (welche es bei uns übrigens ab 7,99 Euro gibt), aber die waren alle zu groß...


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Meinst Du sowas?

http://www.knicklicht.com/product_i...tikbox-twisterbestaendig-5-Faecher-klein.html

oder sowas

http://www.knicklicht.com/product_info.php/info/p1085_Verstellbare-Zubehoer-Box-mittel.html

oder sowas

http://www.knicklicht.com/product_info.php/info/p1086_Verstellbare-Zubehoer-Box-gross.html

und das sogar in Deine Nähe 

Whatever, jeder muss halt wissen was er macht nur 
sollte man nicht auf jedes _BILLIGBILLIGBILLIG _reinfallen.


----------



## basarprinz (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ganz ehrlich, |kopfkrat

möchte keinen verärgern hier aber von dem plunder würde ich mir nix kaufen :v


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



basarprinz schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, |kopfkrat
> 
> möchte keinen verärgern hier aber von dem plunder würde ich mir nix kaufen :v


 Wat ein Glück dat Dich da keiner zu zwinkt wa.....|bla:


----------



## Angler225 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also Knicklichter vom LIDL kann ich nur Empfehlen... 50 St. für 3,99 is absolut top! Hab ich bis her nur da gesehn... eben im Angelladen wollten die für 50 Std. das doppelte... #q gut das ich direkt im Vorrat gekauft hab... :m


----------



## Woowa (5. September 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nochmal zu der Sharkfin Freilaufrolle, die Lidl im April im Angebot hatte für 30 EUR.

Ich kann nur sagen:  Das war das letzte mal, dass ich mir eine günstige Rolle gekauft habe.

Nach 2 mal Angeln war die Freilaufbremse kaum mehr fein zu justieren, die Frontbremse war schon von Anfang an nicht der Brüller.

Letzten Monat hats dann den "Bügelklappmechanismus" erwischt.

Hab ja nicht unbedingt was gegen Plastik, aber wenn dann bitte stabil !

War letzte Woche bei Lidl und hab die 30 EUR ANSTANDSLOS
wiederbekommen. 

Dann nochmal 30 EUR draufgelegt und mir eine vernünftige Freilaufrolle zugelegt.  Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, gerade bei den Bremsen.

Also Finger weg und lieber ein wenig mehr Geld investieren.
Jetzt hab ich eine Rolle, die länger hält, bzw. wohl jahrelang,
anstatt nur ein paar Monate. 

Und wenn tatsächlich mal was sein sollte, bringt man sie zur Reperatur in das Angelgeschäft...  versuch das mal mit einer Lidl Rolle, die werden einen dann meistens abweisen.


----------



## Franzl (5. September 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Angler225 schrieb:


> also Knicklichter vom LIDL kann ich nur Empfehlen... 50 St. für 3,99 is absolut top! Hab ich bis her nur da gesehn... eben im Angelladen wollten die für 50 Std. das doppelte... #q gut das ich direkt im Vorrat gekauft hab... :m


 

Wie groß war denn der Vorrat? Hatt mit bei der letzten LIDL-Aktion auch die Knicklichter geholt. Nach drei Monaten funzelten die blauen nur noch ganz schwach, auch die roten machten zu 50 Prozent schlapp. Die gelben waren und sind noch in Ordnung.
Habe sie sogar im Kühlschrank aufbewahrt - ob das was bringt, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Palerado (5. September 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich benutze die Knicklichter immer noch und bin schwer zufrieden.


----------



## celler (5. September 2008)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

du solltest knicklichter auch kühl lagern ;-)


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (9. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

sooo, hab mir mal den Liddl-Newsletter bestellt, sollte ja bald (so in den nächsten vier Wochen?) wieder losgehen...:m


----------



## MiDi (9. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe mich dann dort auch mal angemeldet, mal sehen was da kommt. Lidl hat ja jetzt sogar nen Onlineshop.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## anglerfreund1970 (9. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich kann mir an dieser Stelle leider einen kleinen kommentar nicht verbeissen:
Warum kauft Ihr Eure Angelsachen bei einem Discounter?
Habt Ihr keinen Angelladen in Eurer Gegend?

Den Läden geht es wegen solcher Aktionen garantiert nicht besser!

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wo Ihr hinterher, wenn alle Läden in Euren Regionen "Platt" sind Eure Lebendköder, Ersatzteile oder was weis ich was holen wollt.

Traurig, Traurig diese "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (9. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



anglerfreund1970 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir an dieser Stelle leider einen kleinen kommentar nicht verbeissen:
> Warum kauft Ihr Eure Angelsachen bei einem Discounter?
> Habt Ihr keinen Angelladen in Eurer Gegend?
> 
> ...


|bla:|bla:|bla:.... Sorry aber mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein


----------



## grazy04 (9. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



anglerfreund1970 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir an dieser Stelle leider einen kleinen kommentar nicht verbeissen:
> Warum kauft Ihr Eure Angelsachen bei einem Discounter?
> Habt Ihr keinen Angelladen in Eurer Gegend?
> 
> ...



jo, und weil ich mir nicht jedes Jahr nen neuen Opel geholt habe stehen die jetzt vorm Ruin....


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (9. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich denke mal, mein Angelladen kann sich wirklich nicht beklagen über mein dortiges Kaufverhalten...

Aber ´ne Grosspackung Knicklichter, ggf. eine Tasche oder ähnliches für mal etwas schmaleres Geld, da greif ich dann auch beim Discounter zu.

Und wenn´s ggf. noch was anderes gibt - da hab ich dann aber auch gar kein schlechtes Gewissen. Der Kescher voriges Jahr und die Zubehörtaschen waren vollkommen in Ordnung.

Verstehe das nicht, in anderen Threats liest man: "guck doch mal im Baumarkt" oder so, und jetzt so ein "Gegenhype"...?


----------



## Steve Deluxe (15. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

kann mir da mal jemand genau sagen , wann es das nächste mal wieder angelzeugs bei lidl zu kaufen gibt( ich nämlich zu faul mir immer das neue prospeckt zu holen)
wäre echt sehr dankbar 

STEFAN


----------



## Oberst (15. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> kann mir da mal jemand genau sagen , wann es das nächste mal wieder angelzeugs bei lidl zu kaufen gibt( ich nämlich zu faul mir immer das neue prospeckt zu holen)
> wäre echt sehr dankbar
> 
> STEFAN



Auch ohne Prospekt und immer für die nächsten 14 Tage:

http://www.lidl.de


----------



## Steve Deluxe (15. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

aha, ok danke


----------



## Oberst (15. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Es gibt leider bisher keine Vorabankündigungen für solche Aktionen.
Warte auch schon händeringend darauf.
Die Freilaufrollen vom letzten Jahr (nicht die Sharkfin!!!) waren top !!


----------



## Steve Deluxe (15. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

aha
ich habe bei mir im lidl eigentlcih noch nie so groses zeug gesehen, da gab nur immer so zubehörboxen
na ja vielleicht war ich auch immer zu spät da, ich hab die auch nur gesehen wennn ich zufällig da war und hab noch nie wegen dem angelzeug geschaut, weil ich gar nicht wusste dass es da was gibt.


----------



## Oberst (15. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> aha
> ich habe bei mir im lidl eigentlcih noch nie so groses zeug gesehen, da gab nur immer so zubehörboxen
> na ja vielleicht war ich auch immer zu spät da, ich hab die auch nur gesehen wennn ich zufällig da war und hab noch nie wegen dem angelzeug geschaut, weil ich gar nicht wusste dass es da was gibt.




Da gibt es ne Menge, auch Rutencombos und weiteres Zubehör (Kescher, Taschen, Knicklichter...)


----------



## Oberst (15. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was die gekostet haben... aber unser TD hat alle Größen der DAM HPN für 25 € verkauft - vom PL unschlagbar. Die Rolle verfügt über ne robuste Metallspule und eine schöne gleichmäßig laufende Frontbremse - was will man in diesem Preissegment mehr erwarten!!



Ich glaube die Freilaufrolle vom letzten Jahr hat ~15€ gekostet.
Hat mich bis jetzt nicht im Stich gelassen. Auch nicht nach 2 Wochen Dauereinsatz im Mittelmeer (Salzwasser). Ist ebenfalls kugelgelagert. Der Freilauf ist super justierbar und die Frontbremse fein einstellbar.

PS: Ist eine Vollmetall- Rolle


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Oberst schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Freilaufrolle vom letzten Jahr hat ~15€ gekostet.
> Hat mich bis jetzt nicht im Stich gelassen. Auch nicht nach 2 Wochen Dauereinsatz im Mittelmeer (Salzwasser). Ist ebenfalls kugelgelagert. Der Freilauf ist super justierbar und die Frontbremse fein einstellbar.
> 
> PS: Ist eine Vollmetall- Rolle



Richtig, die Rolle habe ich auch gekauft und funktioniert einwandfrei. Bin letztes Jahr mit der Rolle auch häufig angeln gegangen (3 mal die Woche) und konnte und kann mich da nicht beschweren.

Was viele abschreckt ist, dass man Angelsachen bei einem Discounter zu einem günstigen Preis kauft = das kann nichts sein. Das behaupten die Leute einfach pauschal ohne überhaupt das Gerät mal gesehen zu haben oder sich mal damit zu beschäftigen.

Hinter der "B-Square Rolle" vom Lidl verbirgt sich die "Sänger Ultra Tec Runner".

Einzigstes Manko ist die Schnurkapazität.


----------



## Oberst (15. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ja, genau die ist es.
Super zufrieden damit !!
Klar ist es nicht die größte Freilaufrolle und nicht unbedingt zum Karpfenfischen geeignet (Schnurkapazität), aber auf Aal und Zander ist sie Top !!


----------



## Tobi94 (15. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

haben die die noch?


----------



## Oberst (15. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> haben die die noch?




Wie geschrieben, letztes Jahr.
Mal sehen was dieses Jahr kommt.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Anglerglück, ab 30.03. !!!

#h


----------



## HD4ever (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hab letztes Jahr *diese* Spinnfischertasche abgegriffen .... klasse Teil für den Preis !!! 
die waren aber gaaaaaanz schnell weg ausm Laden ! #h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hab letztes Jahr *diese* Spinnfischertasche abgegriffen .... klasse Teil für den Preis !!!
> die waren aber gaaaaaanz schnell weg ausm Laden ! #h


 
Zubehörtasche, Angeltasche, Kescher, Knicklichter: daran gab´s nix zu meckern


----------



## zulu (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wenn das zeug beim discounter kommt, bin ich immer einer der ersten der die grabbeltische  nach brauchbarem durchforstet.
Alles wird genau geprüft, aber nichts gekauft.
Eigendlich hat man ja auch alles. 

Da wackelt ein rollenrotor auch bei angezogener bremse, hier
 schlecht fluchtende rutenringe bei der steckrute.
Die kunstköderhaken, sind die überhaupt scharf ?

Aussehen tut das doch alles garnicht so schlecht und kosten tut das ja alles nicht die welt.

Wenn ich in mein angelgeschäft gehe, wir haben hier im grossen umkreis nur noch eins, dann bin ich  genauso beim discounter. Der laden ist sogar flächenmässig grösser als unser lidl. Da liegt neben den markenprodukten so viel schrott rum, da kann ich meinen müll auch kaufen nur muss ich etwas länger danach suchen.

Also beim lebensmittelladen , egal wie er nun heisst auch mal eben etwas angelzeug einzupacken gefällt den menschen.
Besonders wenn man gestresst von der arbeit kommt und hunger hat und sich nach entspannung sehnt.
Einkaufen ist doch sowieso blöd und langweilig, hab doch keine ahnung davon , das macht doch immer meine frau.
Und dann liegt da oh wunder etwas das mich an schöne stunden am wasser erinnert. Automatisch wandert das eine oder andere dann in den einkaufswagen.

Besonderen spass macht es mir die mitgrabbler am tisch
direkt anzusprechen, was sie denn von dem material halten
und was sie damit vorhaben. Wo sie denn damit angeln gehen und was sie fangen wollen.

Mein sohn angelt und ich suche ein geburtstagsgeschenk.

Karpfen zu hause....

Wir haben einen bach hinter dem haus mal sehen was da drin ist.

Unsere kinder wollen im nächsten urlaub an der ostsee mal angeln.

Oder, murmel murmel in den bart, stammel stammel.

Wiebitte versteht der mich auch wieder nicht ?


Naja, der tisch wird auch diesmal wieder leer werden und nach 3 wochen noch kann man dann weiter vorne  die letzten schnurreste,  klappstühle mit bierdosenhalter und die watstiefel in der grösse 41 -42 finden.

Viel spass beim shopping !

freundlichst |wavey:

                          Z.


----------



## Fishburger (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

die angebotenen Angelsachen ab dem 30.03.09 können bereits im Online-Shop bestellt werden und werden dann ab 30.03.09 ausgeliefert. Hab gerade eine Bestellung getätigt.:q


----------



## trollingtorsten (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hm naja also das zubehör taugt ja kaum was von LIDL aber die Karpfenstühle waren gar nicht so übel ...trotzdem denk ich der rest ist kaum empfehlenswert...


----------



## Khaane (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bin etwas enttäuscht, das gleiche Gerümpel wie letztes Jahr.#t

Die Spinntasche, Freilaufrolle und Rutentasche sind gut - Beim Rest kriegt man das, was man zahlt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

coole Sache, im Online Shop kriegt man sogar ein Boot^^


----------



## Zentrio (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich finde solche angebote gut! da können sich auch mal jungangler ihr sortiment nen bissel aufbessern für nich viel geld.
man darf das immer nicht so verbissen sehen:
wenn einer seine 150€ rute ins feuer schmeißt is sie genau so kaputt wie eine von lidl ;-)
wichtig ist beim angeln das man mit seinen sachen klar kommt!
vielleicht is ne teure rute von anfang an gut, aber wenn ich meine 20€ billig rute kenne kann ich damit genau so gut fische fangen.
bei rollen sehe ich das schon eher ein. ich hatte mal ne billige freiauf rolle und die hat nach einem einsatz die grätsche gemacht.
aber wenn die vom lidel gut sein sollen dann kauf ich mir mal ein zwei...
ich werde so oder so am 30. meinen fuß in den discounter setzen und mal einen blick drüber werfen.


----------



## LocalPower (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

was ist von den Bissanzeigern zu halten, die es diesmal gibt? 
Taugen die für mal nen 3-4 stündigen Ansitz mit Wurm auf Grund oder auch mal fürn Puff? Brauch nix ala Sounderbox etc.


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LocalPower schrieb:


> was ist von den Bissanzeigern zu halten, die es diesmal gibt?
> Taugen die für mal nen 3-4 stündigen Ansitz mit Wurm auf Grund oder auch mal fürn Puff? Brauch nix ala Sounderbox etc.




Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren einen von denen gehollt. Sind ihre Kohle definitiv Wert. Die Sensibilität ist sehr gut einstellbar, krächts sehr laut, hat einige Töne im Repertoir sadass man sich vom Nebenmann unterscheiden kann, Die LED sieht man sehr gut.

Einige Regengüsse am Rhein hat meiner schon überstanden und lebt immer noch.


----------



## Algon (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,
habe mir gerade mal die Sachen angeschaut.
???? sowas hat doch jeder Angelladen in der Grabelbox|kopfkrat


MfG Algon


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LocalPower schrieb:


> was ist von den Bissanzeigern zu halten, die es diesmal gibt?
> Taugen die für mal nen 3-4 stündigen Ansitz mit Wurm auf Grund oder auch mal fürn Puff? Brauch nix ala Sounderbox etc.



Zu teuer! Gib mal die BestNr 113261.85.585 bei Askari ein.
Da haste gleich drei Stück inkl. Soundboxbimbam und Tragebox fürn Zwanni


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir gerade mal die Sachen angeschaut.
> ???? sowas hat doch jeder Angelladen in der Grabelbox|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Ganz recht und der klebt Dir auch mal wieder nen Rutenring an oder tauscht 
ohne viel Heckmeck eine Rute um. Aber das wirste nie aus dem Köpfen bekommen. 

Lidl=Discounter=Billig von wegen #d

Komischerweise hat selbst unser Minihöcker das ganze Jahr über 
solche Telecombos für bummelich 20€ im Angebot.


----------



## bobbl (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kann jemand vlt etwas zu der Freilaufrolle sagen und wie das bei Problemen , sprich Reklamation bei Lidl funzt?
lg


----------



## LocalPower (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



bobbl schrieb:


> Kann jemand vlt etwas zu der Freilaufrolle sagen und wie das bei Problemen , sprich Reklamation bei Lidl funzt?
> lg



stand schon irgendwo im Thread....Probs bei der Rolle und nach nem Jahr oder so und anstandslos die 30€ wiederbekommen...bin jetzt aber auch zu faul den Post rauszusuchen |supergri

Die Erfahrung hab ich aber bei Discountern mit anderen "Nicht"Lebensmitteln des öfteren gemacht, das die da gar nicht lange rumfackeln...Kassenzettel vorrausgesetzt


----------



## bobbl (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hmm...was meint ihr...kaufen, oder nicht?
Verwenden wollen würde ich sie, in Verbindung mit ner Krapfenrute wahrsch. DAM Onliner Carp, zum Winterangeln mit Köfi auf Hecht. Meint ihr, dass die Rolle dazu taugt, oder wird die im Drill verrecken?
lg


----------



## Algon (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

wieso wollt ihr jetzt alle bei Lidl diese Rolle kaufen?
Fast jeder OShop oder Händler vor Ort hat sowas auf Lager.

MfG Algon


----------



## Siermann (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

 
Mich interresiert sie auch da ich meine neue karpfenrute noch ohne rolle da stehen habe!:........!
Naja gute qalität zum "billigen "preis
kennt jemand den preis (bin zu faul alles noch mal durchzulesen! )


----------



## bobbl (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ algon
das ists ja!
Bloß, dass die Sänger Rolle, die angeblich gleich mit der B-Square von der ich rede, ist 4 mal teurer...
Hat jemand diese Rolle getestet.Erfahrungen bitte


----------



## Algon (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



bobbl schrieb:


> @ algon
> das ists ja!
> Bloß, dass die Sänger Rolle, die angeblich gleich mit der B-Square von der ich rede, ist 4 mal teurer...
> Hat jemand diese Rolle getestet.Erfahrungen bitte


Eine Sänger Ultra Tec Runner gibt es ab 34€, hat aber eine andere Übersetzung, mehr Kugellager..... Oder meinst du eine ander Sänger.

MfG Algon


----------



## schrauber78 (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Siermann schrieb:


> Mich interresiert sie auch da ich meine neue karpfenrute noch ohne rolle da stehen habe!:........!
> Naja gute qalität zum "billigen "preis
> kennt jemand den preis (bin zu faul alles noch mal durchzulesen! )


 
Sehr seltsam...
Deinem Vater kaufst du eine Stella und selbst holst dir eine Lidl-Rolle. 
Da könnte man doch mal nachdenken, ob...


----------



## *Esoxhunter* (23. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich bin eher skeptisch; aber je mehr von diesen Ködersortimenten gekauft und am Wasser präsentiert werden, desto besser reagieren die Fische auf meine "ausgefallenen" Köder.
Viel Erfolg trotzdem !!!

#h  :q


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also die Rutentasche ist top!

Hat jetzt nach extremen Bedingungen meines Freundes nach 2 Jahren aufgegen meine Zubehörtasche habe ich immer noch, aber werde wohl noch eine holen, die ist einfach top!

LG Svenno


----------



## Werderjung (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo zusammen,

kann jemand was zu dem Kescher sagen? 
Auf dem Prospekt schaut der ganz in Ordnung aus.


----------



## Oberst (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Zur Freilaufrolle:

http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_69486.htm?detail=extensive

Ich habe diese Rolle letztes Jahr gekauft, um mal eine Freilaufrolle auszuprobieren.
Bin begeistert. Diese Rolle hat selbst den Einsatz im Salzwasser ohne Probleme überstanden.
Läuft wie eine 1 und lässt sich absolut fein einstellen (sowohl Freilauf als auch Bremse).
Ich werde dieses Jahr meine restlichen Grundruten mit dieser Rolle ausstatten.


----------



## Oberst (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Jo, Kescher ist absolut i.O.
Auch mein Eigen seit letztem Jahr.
Robust und stabil, keine Klagen (ausreichend Groß für normale Fische)


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Oberst schrieb:


> Jo, Kescher ist absolut i.O.
> Auch mein Eigen seit letztem Jahr.
> Robust und stabil, keine Klagen (ausreichend Groß für normale Fische)


 
dem schliesse ich mich an !!


----------



## Ronen (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> Deinem Vater kaufst du eine Stella und selbst holst dir eine Lidl-Rolle.



#6 ..... ich wollts net sagen..... aber Recht haste! 

Gruß Ronen


----------



## Benny1982 (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wie jedes Jahr meine Warnung: Finger weg von der Wathose damit habt ihr keinen Spaß #6

Ansonsten nix auszusetzen :vik:


----------



## ernie1973 (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Falls dabei wieder die b-squre multi x-5000 Rolle mit Heckbremse ist, dann schaut Euch die mal an - klar, nicht zu vergleichen mit richtig guten (und teuren) Rollen, aber ich Fische die auf einigen Ruten und bin total begeistert davon - für ne mittlere Grundrute beispielsweise finde ich die Super!!!

Das Teil finde ich zumindest preis-/leistungsmäßig echt gut!

Ernie


----------



## grazy04 (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Sehr seltsam...
> Deinem Vater kaufst du eine Stella und selbst holst dir eine Lidl-Rolle.
> Da könnte man doch mal nachdenken, ob...



LÖÖÖL , ich habs gewusst !!


----------



## Wingman (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hmmm das sieht ja teilweise garnicht mal so schlecht aus. Ob ich jetzt unbedingt die Komplettsets kaufen würde.....ich weiß nicht....eher nicht 
Aber zumindestens den Kescher werde ich mir kaufen, da mein alter bei jedem Fisch die grätsche macht und zusammen klappt :-D


----------



## Fanne (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich werd mir montag 2 elektrische bissanzeiger und die tasche gönnen 


mann gönnt sich ja sonstn ix


----------



## Zacki (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Von den Komplett-Sets würde ich eher abraten, hab letztes Jahr ein Spinn-Set für meinen Sohn gekauft: Rute OK - ein Ring musste ich allerdings gleich neu festkleben, das Zubehör OK - brauchbar. Rolle ist absoluter Schrott: Unrund laufende Plastikspule, die nur mit einer Chrom-Optik-Farbe gespritzt ist, sitzt locker auf der Welle, fiel gelegentlich ab, die Kurbel ist mir nach 2 Monaten sprichwörtlich AUSEINANDER GEFALLEN dann fehlten ein paar Teile und die Rolle musste in den Müll! Hab mir dann im Angebot ein Rolle bei Askari bestellt für 15,90 die ist super und eigentlich hätte ich da auch noch ne brauchbare Rute für 20,- Euro bekommen. Also lieber mal auspacken und genau anschauen - die Zubehörteile mit Jigköpfen etc. sind Ihr Geld wert.


----------



## Jens0883 (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Morgen!
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr den Kescher gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Da passte sogar ein 93er Karpfen gut rein. Sehr solide.
Die Karpfenrute ist auch ganz gut. Die Rolle gehört aber direkt in den Müll.
Hat einer von euch das Rod-Pod? Wäre nett, wenn ein paar Leute(die es haben) was darüber sagen könnten. Vielen dank.


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Was sagt ihr zu der sharkfin-55 Stationärrolle? Ist das was für Brandungsangler, oder auch (vieleicht mit ner anderen Schnur) für heimische Seen geeignet?

Was haltet ihr von der Schnur wollte mal geflochtene ausprobieren.

Die Hecht/Zander-Rute kann man warscheinlich vergessen, oder??


Also viele Fragen auf einmal, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Den Kescher, die Freilaufrolle, die Rutentasche und vllt. etwas zubehör werd ich mir ziehen..


----------



## Wingman (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Der Rod Pod würde mich auch mal interessieren!

Mal sehen, vielleicht nehm ich mir mal einen Bissanzeiger mit! Aber auf jedenfall den Kescher.


----------



## Algon (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu der sharkfin-55 Stationärrolle?


[ironie]
sicher, ist doch von LIDL. Muß ja gut sein.
[/ironie]

ich würde sie nicht kaufen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Funky73 (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Den Rod Pod hatte ich mir vor 2 Jahren gekauft bei Lidl.Den kann ich sehr empfehlen,Tasche gute qualität,sowie der Rod selber auch.#6

Gruß funky


----------



## anguilla 320 (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Sharkfin 55 habe ich seit letzten Jahr habe sie für schweres
Grundfischen und bin voll überzeugt sehr leichtgänig
10 Kugellagerfür den Preis liebe Seele was willst
du mehr.

Gruß Anguilla#h


----------



## Locke4865 (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Hat einer von euch das Rod-Pod? Wäre nett, wenn ein paar Leute(die es haben) was darüber sagen könnten. Vielen dank.


 
Rod pod ist oK 
es steht sehr stabil die Höhenverstellung ist leider mit starren winkeln#q
nur die Teleskopverlängerung (Mittelsteg)ist bei voller Länge sehr Klapprig :c
ich habe 2,70m ruten drauf dazu reichts noch
die Elk.Bissanzeiger(Funkset) sind für den Durchschnittsangler sehrgut zugebrauchen 
ich hatte noch keine Ausfälle 
die diesjährigen sehen genauso aus wie das Funkset vergangenes Jahr 
die Druckknöpfe sind ok für den der nicht laufend dranrumstellen will


----------



## Lars78 (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo, also ich hatte mir auch mal ne menge Angelsachen bei Lidl gekauft, wie Angeltasche, Rod Pott, Schirm und Kunstködertasche. Also für den Preis finde ich die Sachen OK. Habe den Rod schon sehr sehr häufig eingesetzt und was soll ich sagen er funzt immer noch!!! Trotz Strand, stehen im Wasser ( Süß und Salz) ..., Der Schirm ist OK! Die Kunstködertasche auch ( werde mir jetzt eine zweite kaufen) aber bitte keine Ruten oder Köder kaufen!!! Da solltet Ihr lieber in der Soderangebotsecke beim Gerätehändler eures Vertrauen kaufen.
MfG


----------



## Jens0883 (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Schonmal danke für die Antworten. Im Netz liest man auch viel positives über das pod.
@ Locke: Was meinst du mit klapprig? Ich müsste schon die gesamte Länge nutzen können, da ich 13 ft Ruten fische und den ersten Rutenring immer vor den Bissanzeiger lege. Die 1.2 m würden dann genau passen.


----------



## Phil Lee (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wathose mit stiefeln für 16 flöten...hmmmm?
Kann man weder was richtig, noch etwas falsch machen will ich meinen. Aber gar nix machen ist auch doof...

Was nun?


----------



## profibxxxxxx81 (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

da könnt ihr gucken.

http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_69475.htm?detail=extensive


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Phil Lee schrieb:


> wathose mit stiefeln für 16 flöten...hmmmm?
> Kann man weder was richtig, noch etwas falsch machen will ich meinen. Aber gar nix machen ist auch doof...
> 
> Was nun?


 
wenn haupsache billig zählt, bei in der e-bucht hab ihc was für 5 Euronen gesehen...


----------



## froxter (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hat jemand nähere Infos zu den Freilaufrollen?
Spulengröße? Schnurfassung? Evl. Gewicht?

Danke!


----------



## Locke4865 (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> @ Locke: Was meinst du mit klapprig? Ich müsste schon die gesamte Länge nutzen können, da ich 13 ft Ruten fische und den ersten Rutenring immer vor den Bissanzeiger lege. Die 1.2 m würden dann genau passen.


 
Ganz einfach da das ganze nur mit einer Schraube gesichert wird 
sieht das nicht so gut aus mit der festigkeit da die Enden die im Träger bleiben sehr Kurz sind
man hat beim Zusammenbau immer den Eindruck die Einschübe fallen gleich raus
wenn die Schrauben angezogen sind ist´s aber in Ordnung


----------



## Jens0883 (24. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Danke. Dann hol ich mir das gute Stück mal.


----------



## laxvän (25. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

so, ich habe auch mal eben bei LIDL vorbeigeschaut um mich mal zu erkundigen |bigeyes.
Die Tasche mit den Boxen scheint ja ganz interessant zu sein. Kann einer etwas bezüglich der Qualität bzw. der einzelnen Boxen sagen. Ist die Einteilung bei allen gleich oder kann man die verstellen?
Über die Freilaufrolle gab es hier ja durchaus auch positive Meinungen. Weiß einer etwas über das schnurfassungvermögen der Rolle. Ich finde auf der Homepage von LIDL hierzu leider nichts und einfach so online bestellen will ich auch nicht. 
Über ein paar Infos hierzu wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Fanne (25. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Phil Lee schrieb:


> wathose mit stiefeln für 16 flöten...hmmmm?
> Kann man weder was richtig, noch etwas falsch machen will ich meinen. Aber gar nix machen ist auch doof...
> 
> Was nun?



von den "stüwweln" wurde hier schon mehrfach bageraten ! da die nähte unter aller kanone sein sollen und nach wenigen einsätzen die Potten voller wasser sein


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (25. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also die Tasche selber ist super.Habe ich mir auch letztes Jahr geholt.
Nur momentan ist die mir etwas für mein Sortiment zu klein.
Die Boxen naja habe ich immer noch in Benutzung könnten aber besser aufgeteilt sein bzw. vom Material etwas besser.
Ansonsten war es ein Schnäpchen.


Ich würde auch mal was zu den Wathosen wissen ob die gut sind ?


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



laxvän schrieb:


> so, ich habe auch mal eben bei LIDL vorbeigeschaut um mich mal zu erkundigen |bigeyes.
> Die Tasche mit den Boxen scheint ja ganz interessant zu sein. Kann einer etwas bezüglich der Qualität bzw. der einzelnen Boxen sagen. Ist die Einteilung bei allen gleich oder kann man die verstellen?
> Über die Freilaufrolle gab es hier ja durchaus auch positive Meinungen. Weiß einer etwas über das schnurfassungvermögen der Rolle. Ich finde auf der Homepage von LIDL hierzu leider nichts und einfach so online bestellen will ich auch nicht.
> Über ein paar Infos hierzu wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Wenn es die gleich Rolle ist wie letztes Jahr´(die für 15€):
Gear Ratio 5,5:1
4 Ball Bearing
Line Carp 0,30/180 - 0,35/130 - 0,40/100

**Bei den 180m bin ich mir nicht sicher, die Aufschrift ist nicht mehr 100% zu erkennen, könnte auch 160m sein.


----------



## flasha (25. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



laxvän schrieb:


> so, ich habe auch mal eben bei LIDL vorbeigeschaut um mich mal zu erkundigen |bigeyes.
> Die Tasche mit den Boxen scheint ja ganz interessant zu sein. Kann einer etwas bezüglich der Qualität bzw. der einzelnen Boxen sagen. Ist die Einteilung bei allen gleich oder kann man die verstellen?
> Über die Freilaufrolle gab es hier ja durchaus auch positive Meinungen. Weiß einer etwas über das schnurfassungvermögen der Rolle. Ich finde auf der Homepage von LIDL hierzu leider nichts und einfach so online bestellen will ich auch nicht.
> Über ein paar Infos hierzu wäre ich sehr dankbar.



Hab sie schon über ein Jahr und bis jetzt noch alles dran. Verarbeitung ist Top. Die Plastik Boxen erfüllen ihren Zweck. Man kann dort Elemente rausnehmen und somit die Länge für zB Wobbler vergrößern. Super Teil. Bereue den Kauf aufjedenfall nicht!


----------



## Case (27. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mal was zu den Wathosen wissen ob die gut sind ?



Die Wathosen sind vermutlich für Leute mit sehr langen Beinen und Übergewicht entwickelt worden.:q

Mit meinen 1,80 meter und 75 kg ersauf ich da bischen drin.
Für Angler die gelegentlich mal waten gehen ist die sicher ok.
Für Fliegen-/ Meeresfischer würde ich sie nicht empfehlen.

Ich denk, ich hol mir mal paar von den Bissanzeigern. 
Für meine Zwecke reichen die aus.

Case


----------



## Khaane (27. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Wathose ist wirklich miserabel, habe ne Behr Trendex Everdry und bin mit der Verarbeitung zufrieden - Habe ich für 35 € im Angebot geholt.

Sicher keine Topwathose, aber für den Gelegenheitswater sicher eine Überlegung wird.


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (27. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe Freilaufrolle und Wathose bestellt. Mal sehen, was die taugen. Falls nichts- ist Lidl bei mir über die Kreuzung.


----------



## kochi77 (27. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

kann euch beruhigen, geht schon montag los am 30.03. und wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst bestellst halt vorab schon mal online wenn du weißt was du gebrauchen kannst. also köder und ruten hole ich mir wirklich beim fachhändler, zumal du da auch noch ne gute beratung kriegst. aber die watthose werde ich mal versuchen.


petri heil


----------



## MetBen (27. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Stationärrolle/Teleskoprutenhalter gemacht?


----------



## Knödel (27. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

crap ohne ende leider


----------



## Seatrout_Rügen (27. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bitte vergeßt nicht unseren guten Fachhändler, der uns so manchen guten Fisch gebracht hat. Ist der Fachhandel verschwunden, werden wir erfolgloser sein.


----------



## Ben-CHI (27. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also den Rutenhalter finde ich jetzt nicht so schlecht.Habe aber auch noch keinen anderen gehabt.War davor vor Oldscholl-Mäßig mit Erdspießen am Start #6

Hat die letzte Saison gute Dienste an Baggersee und Main geleistet.Allerdings müssen die Rutenauflagen noch Extra gekauft werden und wenn man ihn Steil stellen will, braucht man noch die Knobbelbecher damit die Rute fixiert ist.....


Aber wie gesagt, bin was die Dinger ein "Erfahrungsloser".

Grüße


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Seatrout_Rügen schrieb:


> Bitte vergeßt nicht unseren guten Fachhändler, der uns so manchen guten Fisch gebracht hat. Ist der Fachhandel verschwunden, werden wir erfolgloser sein.



Eine Rolle und Hose werden im bestimmt nicht schaden|rolleyes. Keiner verlässt doch VW oder Opel, nur wil es bei Lidl auch Autos zu kaufen gibt. Das zweite stimmt voll: oder wir müssen Maden- und Wurmzucht lernen#d.


----------



## andernachfelix (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

naja musst du mal so sehen, die angelbranche ist nicht gerade ein riesenmarkt für den einzelnen händler  der braucht schon jeden euro, das weiß ich von vielen ... 

außerdem spart man ja beim lidl nicht wirklich... sondern als erfahrener angler wird man dort kaum was verwendbares finden, außerdem würde ich persönlich dort auch kein werkzeug kaufen, weil ich weiß das ich mich nachher drüber ärger ... und genauso ist es mit meinem tackle, spaß kostet geld, und wenn ich da anfange zu sparen... schlag ich wieder ruten am boot kaputt weil ich mir nen billig-wirbel gekauft habe und nen hecht verloren *fg


----------



## Algon (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,
das meißte kaufe ich bei meinem Händler. Doch gibt halt Sachen die online nur die Hälfte kosten, wo der Händler nicht mit gehen kann/will. Das belebt den Markt.|rolleyes
Nur das was ich nicht verstehe ist, das z.B. die Freilaufrolle, eine "abgespeckte" Version einer "Günstigrolle" ist, und die jetzt wie wild gekauft wird. Nur weil es sie bei Lidl gibt?#c Da gibt es online oder beim Händler besser Rollen für das gleiche Geld bzw.(+5Euro). In meiner Umgebung habe ich 5 Lidl und nur noch einen Fachhändler. Butter und Eier kann man in "jeden" Discounter kaufen. Nur wo kaufe ich später mein Angelzubehör. Preiswert ja, billig nein. 
Leben und Leben lassen.|rolleyes

MfG Algon

PS: kauft mehr bei eurem Händler, und Ihr werdet Euch wundern was da noch alles so geht,was den Preis,Service und Garantie angeht.


----------



## Tobi94 (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Freilaufrolle ist im I-Net schon ausverkauft....


----------



## Knödel (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Seatrout_Rügen schrieb:


> Bitte vergeßt nicht unseren guten Fachhändler, der uns so manchen guten Fisch gebracht hat. Ist der Fachhandel verschwunden, werden wir erfolgloser sein.




ich würde niemals was bei lidl kaufen, für den möchtegern angler ist es bestimmt ok. Dat zeugs hat bei mir nichts mit angeln zu tun. #6

Allgemein ist in deutschland sowieso alles (-was ich preferiere) zu teuer, da kaufe ich lieber in jp oder sonst wo ein.Etwas anderes z.B. echolote kosten hier 50% mehr wie in england zur zeit! Wer kauft bei den preisen hier noch ein hochwertiges echolot?

Anfangs lässt man ein paar euros beim händler, dann kauft man gezielt in deutschen onlineshops und dann kommt die zeit wo man über den teller hinaus schaun muss. Es gibt ausländische märkte die meine bedürfnisse mit steigenden ansprüchen befriedigen.


----------



## Algon (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Knödel schrieb:


> für den möchtegern angler ist es bestimmt ok. Dat zeugs hat bei mir nichts mit angeln zu tun. #6


 
Naja, ganz so sehe ich das nicht. Ich glaube schon das du auch damit deine Fische fängst. Nur warum kauft man sowas nicht beim Händler? Wieso gerade jetzt bei Lidl?

MfG Algon


----------



## staffag (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und ich möchte wetten, Montag morgen stehen vor vielen Lidls die Angler und einige Sachen sind in kürzester Zeit ausverkauft - ist doch komisch, nicht wahr?


----------



## Laserbeak (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



staffag schrieb:


> Und ich möchte wetten, Montag morgen stehen vor vielen Lidls die Angler und einige Sachen sind in kürzester Zeit ausverkauft - ist doch komisch, nicht wahr?



Und in der Zeit danach steigt bei mir am Wasser die Zahl der Schwarzangler ruckartig an.
Es ist allerdings immer die gleiche Sorte, die zum Schwarzangeln kommt. Könnte regional bedingt sein. Hmm.|kopfkrat

BTT:
Wer möchte, soll sich im LIDL mit Tackle versorgen. Warum auch nicht?
Wer Qualität benötigt, wird hier jedoch nicht wirklich fündig werden, aber das weiß man ja vorher schon.
ALso Leute: Kauft es Euch, wenn ihr wollt und dann nichts wie ab ans Wasser !!!!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



staffag schrieb:


> Und ich möchte wetten, Montag morgen stehen vor vielen Lidls die Angler und einige Sachen sind in kürzester Zeit ausverkauft - ist doch komisch, nicht wahr?



Oder die Sachen sind erst gar nicht da #d


----------



## trixi-v-h (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mal eine ganz simple Frage an Alle. Wieso regt sich hier jeder über die Discounter Angebote auf das sie die Händler kaputt machen und ein paar Threads weiter wird nach möglichst preiswerten Artikeln gefragt die es im Online-Shops geben kann? Setzen diese die Geschäfts-Händler nicht deutlich mehr unter Preisdruck als mal solch sporadische Aktionen wie jetzt wieder bei Lidl? Desweiteren sind die Artikel von Lidl und Co. gewiss nicht von schlechterer Qualität als die Hausmarken von einigen grossen Versandshops. Denke da ganz speziell an Askari mit Perca.
Wenn Ihr wirklich die kleinen Ladengeschäfte erhalten wollt so bleibt nur der Kauf da und nicht über die zwangsläufig höheren Preise jammern.


----------



## Laserbeak (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi Trixi !

Ich stimme Dir prinzipiell zu, aber.....

Perca und die bei Lidl angebotenen Artikel kann man glaube ich nicht wirklich vergleichen.
Es werden beim Discounter definitiv Dinge angeboten, die nicht funktionieren (Wobbler). Das ist bei der von Askari verwendeten Hausmarke eigentlich nicht so. Zumindest ist mir das so nicht bekannt. Sicherlich ist Perca das absolute Low-Price Segment von Askari und damit auch das qualitativ minderwertigste Segment. Aber funktionieren sollten die Artikel schon.
Beim Discounter ist auch nicht alles schlecht !
Wenn man den Posts glauben darf, gibt es einige Artikel die schon ein Jahr durchhalten und weiter ihren Dienst versehen (Rod Pod glaube ich war dabei).

Wie gesagt, wer will soll kaufen. Manche haben auch aufgrund finanzieller Gründe einfach nicht die Wahl.
Wer sie allerdings hat, sollte seinem Händler zuliebe einfach öfter dorthin gehen....
Meiner ist übrigens fachlich gut drauf, berät zielorientiert den Kunden und nicht für seine Kasse und kocht prima Kaffe.
Da gehe ich immer gerne hin!


Meine Meinung.


----------



## trixi-v-h (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe früher auch die grossen Posten(Ruten,Rollen) beim Versandhandel geholt,schon wegen der teilweise unschlagbaren Preise aber das Kleinzeugs meistens beim Händler vor Ort und an diesen Dingen werden die grösseren Gewinnmargen erzielt als bei teureren Artikeln.
Der Einwand mit finanziell nicht so gut stehen ist gut aber man sollte doch seine Ausgaben(Ansprüche) den finanziellen Bedingungen anpassen. Ich würde mir auch gern eine nette Branzino Morethan mit einer Morethan Distance Master zulegen aber da ich es mir nicht leisten kann nehme ich Gerätschaften aus einer niedrigeren Preisklasse.


----------



## Algon (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Desweiteren sind die Artikel von Lidl und Co. gewiss nicht von schlechterer Qualität als die Hausmarken von einigen grossen Versandshops. .


Nur wenn es diese Freilaufrolle, für das Geld, bei Askari geben würde würde sie keiner haben wollen. Aber wenn es sie bei Lidl gibt ist sie Ausverkauft bevor es sie gibt|kopfkrat

MfG Algon


----------



## Oberst (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nochmal zur Quali:

Habe mir letztes Jahr die Freilaufrolle (nicht Sharkfin) bei Lidl gekauft.
Wollte halt mal ne Freilaufrolle ausprobieren.
Ich kann nicht darüber meckern, hat mir bis jetzt wunderbare Dienste geleistet.
U.a. 80er Zander, 90er Aal, 70er Wolfsbarsch...
Auch den Einsatz im Mittelmeer hat sie gut überstanden. Kein Rost, kein kratzen, kein Schleifen.
Freilauf und Bremse sind immer noch (Stand 20.03.09) fein einstellbar, ohne die Rolle mit klarem Wasser gereinigt zu haben.
Des Weiteren hatte Lidl vor einigen Jahren (4- 5 Jahre) diverse Ruten im Angebot, die damals hochwertiger waren als die, die jetzt bei Lidl verkauft werden.
Z.B. 210cm Kohlefaser- Ruten bzw. 420cm "Brandungsrute" mit Rolle
Diese nutze ich heute noch zum Spinnfischen. Sind sehr robust und klein und hielten bereits Hechte bis 80cm problemlos aus.
Die "Brandungsrute" würde ich zwar nicht als solche bezeichnen, aber auch diese hat beim Raubfischansitz als Stellfischrute bereits gute Dienste geleistet und schon einige Ü 70cm Zander und Hechte fangen können.
Auch den Einsatz am Mittelmeer hat sie gut überstanden und uns den o.a. Wolfsbarsch gebracht.

Jeder sollte für sich entscheiden, ob er bei Lidl kauft, oder nicht.
Generell zu sagen, da gibt es nur Müll, ohne es mal getestet zu haben, ist falsch.
Klar kann man nicht alles kaufen, aber auch der Kescher z.B. ist i.O.

Bis morgen beim Lidl |wavey:


----------



## Zanderzeit (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich verstehe gar nicht warum generell über das Thema so viel geschrieben wird. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Sachen für Angler die ein paar mal im Jahr ihren Spaß haben möchten optimal. Ich selber würde so Zeug nie kaufen, außer vielleicht diese Köderbox zum umhängen. Es ist wie bei allen anderen Sachen auch. Ich brauche auch keine Fußballschuge von Adidas wenn es Noname Schuhe gibt. Die Qualität bei Marken Sachen ist nun mal einfach besser. Und Angler die sich mit dem Thema angeln richtig befassen und das ihre Leidenschaft ist werden sicherlich nicht die Lidl Produkte kaufen, aber das ist jedem seine Sache. Große Fische kann man mit den Artikeln von Lidl sicherlich auch fangen.


#h


----------



## michi2244 (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



staffag schrieb:


> Und ich möchte wetten, Montag morgen stehen vor vielen Lidls die Angler und einige Sachen sind in kürzester Zeit ausverkauft - ist doch komisch, nicht wahr?




Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
Ich werde nämlich auch am Montag im Lidl sein und mir ein paar sachen holen.
Bei uns war es bis jetzt immer so das du am nächsten Tag nämlich nichts mehr bekommen hast.Also nicht vergessen um
8.00 Uhr macht der Lidl seine Türen auf.

Mfg Michi


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Knödel: Als "Möchtegerne-Angler möchte ich mich nicht nennen. In meinem Besitz befinden sich einige Sachen, die ganz klar dem hochpreisigen Segment zu zuordnen sind.
Trotz alledem bin ich doch Preisbewußt. Und habe mir letztes Jahr die Spinntasche geholt. 

Und benutze sie noch heute! 
Das Ding ist eindeutig sein Geld wert.

Genauso wie der Rod Pod. Den habe zwei Angelkumpane seit zwei Jahren. Auch hier uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung. Das Ding ist flexibel ohne Ende und dazu noch extrem leicht.


----------



## michi2244 (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Klar man muss generell schon unterscheiden was man sich da anschaft,aber gewisse sachen sind halt wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen.
Das Raubfischset würde ich mir auch nicht zulegen,aber es ja noch andere Sachen die es wert sind sie zu Testen wie zb. Rutefutteral,Kesser,Umhängetasche.
Bei den Preisen heutzutage muss es nicht immer Teuer sein.


----------



## hans albers (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin..

jedes jahr  die gleiche diskussion..|supergri

mein fazit:
es gibt einiges brauchbares(hocker,dreibein, etc..)
an zubehör ,welches von der qualität für den preis voll okay ist,
das hat nichts mit "möchtegern angler" oder ähnlichem zu tun. 
(ich erwarte dort auch nicht, eine rolle wie 
die taurus oder ne stella rauszuschleppen)

problematisch wird es , wenn man  sich ( zb. auch anfänger)
dort mit allem angebotenem eindeckt, und dann die rute bricht , 
der wobbler schlecht läuft, und die rolle schleift.. etc...

ihr versteht ,worauf ich hinauswill....

greetz
lars


----------



## Algon (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

mir geht es nicht um dem Preis und auch nicht um die Qualität. 
Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole:
ABER warum nun gerade jetzt im Lidl. Solche Angebote findet man doch überall im Interner und bei  jedem Händler liegt sowas seit Jahren in der Grabelbox. Da muß ich mich nicht anstellen und hoffen das ich auch was abbekomme.


MfG Algon

PS: Mein Händler macht auch einen guten Kaffee.#6


----------



## McClane (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich habe einmal bei Lidl Angelmaterial gekauft und werde es wohl nicht wieder tun. Die Gummifische z.B. sind hart und kaum flexibel und laufen super schlecht.


----------



## profibxxxxxx81 (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo 
nicht nur bei Lidl gibt es ab Montag Angelsachen bei Netto auch habe ich grade in der Zeitung gelesen.


----------



## hans albers (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> ABER warum nun gerade jetzt im Lidl



naja,
genauso gut könnte man fragen :
warum nicht...?

ich gehe sonst auch zum händler,oder bestelle auch mal online

ich glaube ,die gesunde mischung machts


greetz
lars


----------



## Algon (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



hans albers schrieb:


> warum nicht...?


Weil, es sowas überall gibt. Seit Jahren, da muß ich nicht auf Discounteraktionen warten.|rolleyes



hans albers schrieb:


> ich glaube ,die gesunde mischung machts


genauso ist es.


MfG Algon


----------



## Grauwal (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Man muß sich ja nicht anstellen und kann trotzdem auf das ganze Sortiment zugreifen
wenn man sich beim Lidl Onlineshop anmeldet.


----------



## Tolpcino (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo comunity...

ich war eben noch im Lidl um die ecke, und siehe |bigeyes da
die Ware steht schon am Samstagabend drausen.
:vik:#6 Hab mich gleich mit allem was man braucht zugedeckt......:q

Alle Köderboxen
Kescher
Tasche.......

Ganz ohne Stress, keine Versandkosten und die Regal waren VOLL


|wavey:


----------



## BeHigh (28. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Anglerfreunde,|wavey:
ich werde mir am Montag den Kescher holen, der sieht ganz brauchtbar aus. Und das Futteral was sie haben ist auch ganz gut, ich habe es seit ein paar jahren und es hat alles ausgehalten, was ich mit ihm durch gemacht habe, z.b Fahrradstürze #t, Regen, Frost, Haken etc.:vik:#6 An die Ruten trau ich mit nicht ran, habe mal eine geschenk bekommen und die war sowas von weich, das hat gar kein spaß bei angeln gemacht.Die ganzen Köderboxen, sind vllt was für den kleinen Neffen aber sonst kann man da nicht viel mit anfangen, nur das Pilkerset gefällt mir, na gut eig sind das nur die pilker .

Mfg 
BeHigh #h


----------



## RheinBarbe (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wie oben schon geschrieben, die Mischung machts.

Habe auch erst gestern wieder (das 2te Mal dieses Jahr) beim Schirmer was bestellt. Und der Dealer vor Ort kann nun mal bei Rutenpreisen, Markenvielfalt und Auswahl des Onlineshops nicht mithalten. Deshalb lasse ich mein Geld in anderen Artikeln dort, Maden, mal ein neuer Schwimmer, Haken, Bleie, etc.
Was mich halt an meinem (ehemaligen) Angelshop vor Ort geärgert hat ist, dass wenn der Herr nicht da ist die Frau den Laden schmeisst. Da kam es schon wie oft vor, dass ich während der regulären Öffnungszeiten dorthin fahre, klingel am Laden, klingel an der Haustüre (ist direkt nebenan) und keiner macht auf. Fahre dann nach Hause, rufe mal an und es geht jemand ans Telefon und behauptet ich wäre nie dagewesen, kein Klingeln gehört, etc.
Kann einmal passieren, wenn man z.B. im Bad ist, aber das kam jetzt schon mehrfach vor. So kann man sich auch Kunde vergraulen, hab übrigens jetzt einen anderen Angelladen als mein persönlichen Favorit auserkoren.

Ok, back to topic, also werde mir morgen die 16€ Rolle holen, nicht weil es die beim LIDL gibt oder weil sie 16€ kostet, sondern weil ich damit 1 Jahr gefischt habe und top zufrieden damit bin. Ebenso einen Packen Knicklichter, auch wenn die Knicklichter letztes Jahr irgendwie "spröde" waren (altes Material?), so dass mir einer beim knicken geplatzt ist.
Hoffe das war eine Ausnahme und die aktuelle Ware sind nicht die Reste von letztem Jahr. Leuchtkraft reicht mir vollkommen aus, hängen bei mir eh nur an der Rutenspitze und ich sitz direkt daneben. Über den Rod Pod muss ich noch nachdenken, werde erstmal eine kleine Recherche starten, in wie fern Angelhändler gleichwertiges zu welchem Preis anbieten. Qualitätsmässig soll der ja in Ordnung sein, wird von mir eh nur beim Angeln im Stadtbereich eingesetzt, da es dort schwer ist Rutenhalter in den Betonboden zu treiben! :-S


----------



## Ulz (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

was haltet ihr von dem rodpod bei lidel bin mir da nicht so sicher ob das auch stabiel ist?!|uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



McClane schrieb:


> Also ich habe einmal bei Lidl Angelmaterial gekauft und werde es wohl nicht wieder tun. Die Gummifische z.B. sind hart und kaum flexibel und laufen super schlecht.



Gegen zu harte Gummifische, gekauft wo auch immer, gibt es ein einfaches aber wirksames Mittel. *Weichkochen*. Das ist jetzt kein Witz, die Gummifische einfach kurz in kochendes Wasser legen und Du wirst sehen sie werden merklich weicher.


----------



## Student (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi!

Bei LIDL und co. habe ich persönlich das Gefühl, dass "Schwarzangler" davon magisch angezogen werden - und zwar unbewusst. Da sieht Lieschen Müller ein Angel-Set und kauft es für ihren Mann oder Sohn Markus Müller und packt es zu den Salami in den Einkaufskorb.

Der freut sich drüber, geht am nächsten Tag zum Fluss in seiner Nähe und probiert es mal aus, ohne zu wissen, dass man da in Deutschland einen Angelschein etc. benötigt. Schwarzangeln wird indirekt durch solche Discounter also gefördert. Ein Hinweis "zum Angeln wird ein Jahresfischereischein und gültige Angelerlaubnis benötigt" fehlt ja vollkommen.

Denn wer bereits einen Angelschein hat etc.pp, der wird solche Einsteiger-Kombos ohnehin nicht kaufen - meine Meinung. Was meint ihr?

Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwann ein Gesetz, dass man Angelgeräte nur unter Nachweis einer gültigen Lizenz kaufen kann, ähnlich einem Waffengesetz...

Mfg

Student

PS: Das soll NICHT heißen, dass alle LIDL-Käufer Schwarzangler sind! Versteht mich also nicht falsch ;-)


----------



## grazy04 (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> Bei LIDL und co. habe ich persönlich das Gefühl, dass "Schwarzangler" davon magisch angezogen werden - und zwar unbewusst. Da sieht Lieschen Müller ein Angel-Set und kauft es für ihren Mann oder Sohn Markus Müller und packt es zu den Salami in den Einkaufskorb.



Wusste zwar nicht das Markus seine Mutter Lieschen heist, aber da muss ich Markus gleich mal anrufen , ich dachte er hat den Schein 



> Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwann ein Gesetz, dass man Angelgeräte nur unter Nachweis einer gültigen Lizenz kaufen kann, ähnlich einem Waffengesetz...



Schreib das doch mal deinem Bundestagabgeordneten, vlt hatter grad nix anderes zu tun. 
Ich bin immernoch der Meinung wenn ordentlich kontrolliert wird (was hier nicht der fall ist !!) kann sich das Zeug kaufen wer will. Und die Anzahl von Kontrollen ist dan aber ein Anderes Thema


----------



## Student (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch der Meinung wenn ordentlich kontrolliert wird (was hier nicht der fall ist !!) kann sich das Zeug kaufen wer will. Und die Anzahl von Kontrollen ist dan aber ein Anderes Thema



Ich bin keineswegs für so ein Gesetz, aber LIDL sollte doch wenigstens den Hinweis abdrucken, dass in Deutschland nicht jeder Hinz und Kunz seinen Fisch fangen darf! Dazu hat LIDL seine Kühltheke...


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Student schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Bei LIDL und co. habe ich persönlich das Gefühl, dass "Schwarzangler" davon magisch angezogen werden - und zwar unbewusst. Da sieht Lieschen Müller ein Angel-Set und kauft es für ihren Mann oder Sohn Markus Müller und packt es zu den Salami in den Einkaufskorb.
> 
> ...


 
Wo steht bei einem Tackledealer dieser Hinweis wegen des Fischereischeines? Lieschen Müller freut sich auf den WE- Ausflug in dem schnuckligen Haus am See und kauft bei ihrem Shoppingspaziergang im Angelladen `ne günstige Angelausrüstung, selbstverständlich nach einer Beratung. Markus freut sich und geht am Samstag gleich los auf die Pirsch nach `nem  Abendbrot. Discounter oder Tackledealer, wo ist da in dieser Beziehung der Unterschied?


----------



## grazy04 (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Wo steht bei einem Tackledealer dieser Hinweis wegen des Fischereischeines? Lieschen Müller freut sich auf den WE- Ausflug in dem schnuckligen Haus am See und kauft bei ihrem Shoppingspaziergang im Angelladen `ne günstige Angelausrüstung, selbstverständlich nach einer Beratung. Markus freut sich und geht am Samstag gleich los auf die Pirsch nach `nem  Abendbrot. Discounter oder Tackledealer, wo ist da in dieser Beziehung der Unterschied?



|good:|good:


----------



## Student (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Discounter oder Tackledealer, wo ist da in dieser Beziehung der Unterschied?



Die Zielgruppe. Zu LIDL geht jeder Hinz und Kunz, zum Angelladen nur derjenige, der auch wirklich Angeln will. Wer aktiv Schwarzangeln will, macht das sowieso!

Aber es geht hier um die breite Schicht der Gelegenheitskäufer "Man könnte ja mal Angeln gehen, wo wir doch eh am Fluss campen" und was auch immer...

Die *wissen gar nicht*, dass sie nicht angeln dürfen.

Und das nutzt m.E. LIDL auch aus, um eine breite Käuferschicht anzusprechen. 

Mfg

Student


----------



## bobberle (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hallo zusammen #h,
habe mir gestern abend die freilaufrolle und die geflochtene beim lidl um der ecke gekauft.
die rolle macht einen stabilen eindruck, front und heckbremse läßt sich gut einstellen ,ich sag mal für 16 euronen kann man nicht viel falsch machen. ok die ersatzspule fehlt aber da kann man mit leben
mfg boris


----------



## Bushmaster3k (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich habe vor ein paar jahren meine erste angel bei lidel gekauft.es war natürlich nicht die beste aber zum einstieg in die angelei war sie genau richtig.habe mit dieser angel sogar meinen ersten hecht gefangen und das auch noch mit der orginal schnur ^^.heute würde ich mir die angel nicht mehr kaufen aber wie schon einige sagten gibts bei lidel auch super zubehör.ich habe den tischräucherofen seit jahen im einsatz und dr ist super,genauso wie mein lidel rod pod oder die karpfenliege.aber das muss halt jeder selber wissen,ich sage ja zum zubehör wie liege,rod pod oder räucherofen aber nein zu den ruten,rollen,schnüren und ködern.aber das muss halt jeder selber entscheiden #6


----------



## Hai67 (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Angler,
hatte mal das Vergnügen bei dem Discounter wos ALDIschönen Sachen gibt Posen,Vorfächer usw.zu erstehen.Die Vorfächer sind durchweg mit 30er Schnur,und das für Friedfischangelei.Die Posen zerlegen sich beim auswerfen von selbst,aber die Köderdose is o.k.wenn sich drei Maden das Ding teilen. Grüsse Hai


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Aktive Schwarzangler gehen zum Discounter- aber AUCH zum Tackledealer.
Gelegenheitsschwarzangler gehen zum Discounter- aber AUCH zum Tackledealer, da diese nicht alle in Hinterhofläden ihren Laden haben.
Lieschen Müller wird in Erwartung des WE nicht am Tackledealer vorbeirennen, da sie sich mit dem Sonderangebot Angelzeug bei Lidl mental gar nicht auseinandergesetzt hat, bis Markus mit dem WE- Ausflug ankam! Und der Tackledealer, dem sie erzählt, das sie an nen See fahren und sie ihren Mann mit einer Angel überraschen will, wird sie nicht nach dem Schein fragen! Schon gar nicht, wenn es z.B. nen Tourischein gibt ( MeckPom, SH) , wenn das Angeln am Meer nur Perso erfordert (NS), wenn das Angeln auf Friedfisch gegen Fischereiabgabe scheinfrei ist (Brandenburg) oder wenn es sich bei dem See um einen Forellenpuff handelt, wo ja meist keiner kontrolliert.

ach übrigens, ich bin nicht dafür, daß lidl ständig angelzubehör vertreibt, aber diese einmaligen angebote verurteile ich nicht.


----------



## bobberle (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich angle schon seit fast 25 jahren habe jetzt das erstemal eine rolle im ,,supermarkt,, gekauft sonst habe ich nur markensachen, ein angelkollege hat sich das rod pod geholt und ist damit sehr zufrieden.
naja werde die rolle am kommenden wochenende mal testen|rolleyes


----------



## Student (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ach übrigens, ich bin nicht dafür, daß lidl ständig angelzubehör vertreibt, aber diese einmaligen angebote verurteile ich nicht.



Ich bin doch auch nicht dagegen. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und wenn ein Angelladen wegen jährlichen "Angelwochen" bei LIDL Pleite geht, sollt er vielleicht mal über sich selbst nachdenken.

Aber da bei LIDL eben auch sehr viele Personen OHNE Fischereischein etc. einkaufen gehen, würde ich einen solchen Hinweis (gerne auch auf Touri-Scheine...) doch sehr begrüßen.

Und kommt bitte nicht mit Vergleichen wie "Die verkaufen auch Hundefutter ohne Hinweis auf die Hundesteuer" - Ihr wißt, worauf ich hinaus will :g


----------



## bobberle (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

zum thema schwarzangeln,da gehe ich in den angelladen und kaufe mir das was ich brauche mich hat noch nie einer gefragt wo ich angeln gehe (habe den angelschein und bin auch im verein)


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

warum sollte das lidl machen? das wäre doch eher sache der hersteller- aufdrucke wie z.b.: beachten sie die gesetzlichen regelungen! oder so ähnlich.


----------



## bobberle (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ja ok ,aber welcher schwarzangler setzt sich mit rod pod zwei oder drei ruten wathose unterfangkescher an einen see oder fluß? ich persönlich würde mit einer kleinen spinnrute ein paar spinner blinker twister am ufer langgehen und wenn einer kommt dann fersengeld 
oder?#c


----------



## Student (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> warum sollte das lidl machen?



Es gibt keinen Grund außer der ehrlichen Vernunft.

Wirtschaftlich gesehen ist es für LIDL doch super, wenn jeder Hinz und Kunz eine Angelausrüstung kauft und vielleicht erst später merkt, dass er sie gar nicht frei nutzen darf. - Das ist auch super für jeden Hersteller und auch super für jeden Angelladen um die Ecke. 

Einzig und alleine die Zielgruppe von Discountern macht mir Sorgen, denn diese unterscheidet sich sowohl von der Zielgruppe eines Angelladens als auch der Hersteller von Angelgeräten!

Aber anscheinend stehe ich damit hier ziemlich alleine ?! #c


----------



## bobberle (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wie gesagt ich habe bis jetzt immer im angelladen meine sachen geholt gestern das erstemal vom lidl die rolle und wenn die nichts ist wozu gibt es e...y :q


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Student schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Grund außer der ehrlichen Vernunft.
> 
> Wirtschaftlich gesehen ist es für LIDL doch super, wenn jeder Hinz und Kunz eine Angelausrüstung kauft und vielleicht erst später merkt, dass er sie gar nicht frei nutzen darf. - Das ist auch super für jeden Hersteller und auch super für jeden Angelladen um die Ecke.
> 
> ...


 
zielgruppe des verkäufers heißt noch lange nicht, daß nur diese zielgruppe kauft. und bist du wirklich der meinung, daß nur "ehrliche Scheinbesitzer" die zielgruppe von jedem hersteller und händler sind? das ist blauäugig hoch 5! zumal ich glaube, daß mindestens 85- 95 % der ware in der kommenden woche bei scheinbesitzern oder bewußtschwarzanglern landen wird.


----------



## Student (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> zumal ich glaube, daß mindestens 85- 95 % der ware in der kommenden woche bei scheinbesitzern oder bewußtschwarzanglern landen wird.



Vielleicht ist das ja auch blauäugig? 

PS: Das (damalige) Rutenfutteral bei LIDL ist schrott, das hatte ich mal als "Zweifutteral" gekauft, aber der Reißverschluss war schon nach dem zweiten Einsatz kaputt. Der Tischräucherofen macht aber einen sehr guten Eindruck, wobei dieser seit Kauf jungfreulich blieb |rolleyes


----------



## degl (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Na,

den Fisch interessiert eh nur der Köder...............#c

Wer beim Didl Angelsachen kauft,wird wissen warum er das tut|uhoh:

Aber kein örtlicher Tackler geht deswegen pleite

Viel Feind, viel Ehr........soviel Aufmerksamkeit hat der Discounter nun wirklich nicht verdient

gruß degl


----------



## Fabiasven (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi,
ich kaufe normalerweise nur beim Händler. ABER, wenn das RodPod für 40€ nur annähernd soviel taugt wie ein teures ist das i.o. Werde mir das morgen mal ansehen, genauso wie die kleine angeltasche.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kaufe normalerweise nur beim Händler. ABER, wenn das RodPod für 40€ nur annähernd soviel taugt wie ein teures ist das i.o. Werde mir das morgen mal ansehen, genauso wie die kleine angeltasche.


 
Als Händler darf ich sowas ja eigentlich gar nicht schreiben, aber ich bin nun mal ein ehrlicher Mensch....|rolleyes

Also: Das Rodpod ist von Behr und kostet mich im Einkauf mehr als es bei Lidl verkauft wird.
Erst wenn ich 60 Stück einkaufen würde könnte ich es mit 5 Euro Gewinn bei einem VK von 39,- verkaufen. 
Die UvP liegt bei 59,- 
Kleine Händler haben es nicht leicht.#d

(Ich werde es wohl auch bei Lidl kaufen :q)


----------



## flasha (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Student schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Bei LIDL und co. habe ich persönlich das Gefühl, dass "Schwarzangler" davon magisch angezogen werden - und zwar unbewusst. Da sieht Lieschen Müller ein Angel-Set und kauft es für ihren Mann oder Sohn Markus Müller und packt es zu den Salami in den Einkaufskorb.
> 
> ...



Selten so gelacht 

Im Angelladen wird man auch nicht gefragt ob man einen Angelschein hat. Aber Angeln mit Waffen auf eine Stufe zu stellen finde ich grandios 


BTT: Bei den Taschen kann man nichts falsch machen. Gut verarbeitet und halten auch einiges aus.


----------



## Blechkate (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ob im Handwerkerforum auch so ein Wind gemacht wird wenns bei Lidl eine Bohrmaschine gibt ? Einfach nur lächerlich was man hier lesen kann.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## crazyFish (29. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Als Händler darf ich sowas ja eigentlich gar nicht schreiben, aber ich bin nun mal ein ehrlicher Mensch....|rolleyes
> 
> Also: Das Rodpod ist von Behr und kostet mich im Einkauf mehr als es bei Lidl verkauft wird.
> Erst wenn ich 60 Stück einkaufen würde könnte ich es mit 5 Euro Gewinn bei einem VK von 39,- verkaufen.
> ...



Tommi deine Ehrlichkeit ehrt dich, allein dafür werde ich vor der Hechtsaison nochma durch deinen shop schauen


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

mal ne schnelle frage bevor ich los geh.. sind die boxen die in der tasche sind gummifest?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> mal ne schnelle frage bevor ich los geh.. sind die boxen die in der tasche sind gummifest?


 
die von der Angelzubehörtasche? JA!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Als Händler darf ich sowas ja eigentlich gar nicht schreiben, aber ich bin nun mal ein ehrlicher Mensch....|rolleyes
> 
> Also: Das Rodpod ist von Behr und kostet mich im Einkauf mehr als es bei Lidl verkauft wird.
> Erst wenn ich 60 Stück einkaufen würde könnte ich es mit 5 Euro Gewinn bei einem VK von 39,- verkaufen.
> ...


 


sehr fairer Beitrag!


Werde mir wohl die kl. Tasche kaufen.


----------



## woodrolf (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Grad vom Lidl zurück 

die Ruten machten sogar auf mich, der noch nie eine Rute in der Hand hatte, keinen guten Eindruck, da werd ich wohl nochmal beim Anfgelladen um die Ecke was brauchbares holen.

Die Rollen hatten Sie im Gegensatz zum Onlineshop noch da, ich hab mal 3 4000er und 1 3000er genommen (wo ist hier der Unterschied? welche ist für was besser/schlechter geeignet?)

Bespulen lass ich Sie natürlich im Angelladen wo ich auch die Rute und diverses anderes zeugs kaufe.

den Rod und die Spinnfischtaschen hab ich dank guter  Kritiken hier im Thread bereits online bestellt.

So hat jeder was von, und den örtlichen Dealer werd ich die Saison über mit Kohle für diverses Zeugs überhäufen, brauch da noch ne Liege/Sessel/zelt/Schirm etc...

Ging ganz manierlich zu im Lidl, ich glaube ich war der einzige der es auf Angelzeug abgesehen hatte, ist allerdings auch in nem Bankenviertel der Lidl.


----------



## Palerado (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich war vorhin auch schon da.
Habe mir 2 3000er Freilaufrollen und die Knicklichter geholt.
Die Tasche habe ich schon zu Hause stehen vom letzten Jahr und bin von ihr auch sehr sehr angetan.

Das mit dem Rod Pod ist wirklich interessant.


----------



## Tewi (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wollte noch mitteilen das die knicklichter auslaufen!!!!|krach:


----------



## Algon (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tewi schrieb:


> wollte noch mitteilen das die knicklichter auslaufen!!!!|krach:


dann findet man den Weg nach Hause leichter:q bzw. bracht man zum Wurmwechsel keine Lampe mehr.

MfG Algon


----------



## Crotalus (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich bin zwar überhaupt kein Freund von Angelsachen vom Discounter, aber bei der Tasche habe ich jetzt doch mal zugeschlagen. Für nen 20,- kann man da nicht viel falsch machen. Bisher macht sie keinen schlechten Eindruck, mal sehen wie lange sie in der Praxis mitmacht


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

so hab mir auch eben die tasche geholt, sieht ganz gut aus, ich glaub die geht am meisten weg.. war die letzte, den rest hab ich mir überhaupt net angeschaut ^^


----------



## Algon (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

das mit den Knicklichtern ist so gewollt, das ist so wie mit den Farbbomben in den Geldkassetten. So erkennt man Schwarzangler noch nach Tagen.:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Jens0883 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hab mir das Pod und Knicklichter geholt. Knicklichter sind wie letztes Jahr vollkommen in Ordnung. 
Das Pod ist für den Preis abolut top!Wenn man es vernünftig aufbaut steht es sehr stabil. Was mir auch gefällt ist, dass man die einzelnen Rutenauflagen verschieben bzw. abschrauben kann.


----------



## Student (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tewi schrieb:


> wollte noch mitteilen das die knicklichter auslaufen!!!!|krach:



Pass beim "Knicken" auf, immer vom Körper weg knicken! Ich hab mal "zu mir hin" geknickt und der Sch.. kam direkt in die Augen....das brennt wie Feuer! Und das Mineralwasser im Anschluss war auch nicht viel besser auf der Schleimhaut #d


----------



## Algon (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Student schrieb:


> Und das Mineralwasser im Anschluss war auch nicht viel besser auf der Schleimhaut #d


wenn de was mit hast. Ich habe nur Bier mit, und das kippe ich mir nicht in die Augen |supergri


----------



## Algon (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> Knicklichter sind wie letztes Jahr vollkommen in Ordnung.


 
??? hast du sie schon alle getestet?

MfG Algon


----------



## Wiederanfänger (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Angler,

Status um 10:00 in 3 Lidl das RodPod ausverkauft.

War da angeblich schon nach < 1 Stunde alles weg.

Im 4 Lidl brachte gerade ein Kunde eines unverpackt zurück.

Seine Frau sollte was anderes mitbringen.

Habe mir das Ding direkt geben lassen.

Werde es heute abend mal auspacken und mir genauer anschauen.

Die Taschen sind klasse.

Wenns die gleichen sind wie letztes Jahr, halten die mindestens 1 Jahr extreme Belastung locker aus.

So, jetzt muss ich auch wieder arbeiten.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Algon (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

was versteht Ihr eigentlich unter "extreme Belastung"|kopfkrat

MfG Algon


----------



## Martin242 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hab ne Spintasche, eine Rolle und den Kescher geholt, ist für den Preis wie ich finde voll OK.


----------



## Locke4865 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tewi schrieb:


> wollte noch mitteilen das die knicklichter auslaufen!!!!|krach:


 

Da bin ich aber froh das ich keine mitgenommen hab, waren mir eh zu teuer:vik:
krieg ich bei Askari 100 Stück für 5,95€
Die Rutentasche hab ich schon die Zweite hält meist 2-3 Jahre dann sind die Reißverschlüsse tot da Plaste:m
bei der Zubehörtasche konnte ich auch nicht wiederstehen 
mal sehen was die so aushält|kopfkrat
der Kescher sieht sehr gut aus, auch wenn der Kopf teilweise aus Plaste ist 
war also auch im Korb, auch wenn ich Ihn in Moment nicht brauch#d


----------



## Wiederanfänger (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo ALgon,

extreme Belastung:

Tasche sehr häufig mit zum Angeln nehmen.

Tasche nicht immer sorgfältig ablegen, sondern auch einfach mal grob fallen lassen.

Tasche nicht regelmässig säubern( die Reissverschlüsse trotzdem mit Gewalt öffnen und schließen)

Wenns mal etwas eng wird einfach feste rein drückendie Angelsachen. Passt schon.

Seine kleinen Kinder dabei erwischen,wei diese mit Papas Tasche Fußball spielen ( ok, war ein einmaliger Vorgang )

Eigentlich das Gegenteil, was ich normalerweise mit einer Tasche machen würde.

Ich gebe zu, die Definition vonextrem ist wahrscheinlich eine andere.

Habe gerade mal nach "extrem" gegoogelt.

"

äußerst ..., an die Grenzen gehend

"

Passt irgendwie.  Finde ich.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## MarcinMaximus (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich habe mir soeben die Ködertasche besorgen lassen. Die ist alleine wegen der 8 Boxen schon ein Schnapper. 6 "große" und zwei "kleine", alles zusammen für knapp 20 Euro. Im Fachhandel kostet eine der "großen" Boxen einzeln zwischen 6-8 Euro. Bei sowas habe ich auch kein "Mitleid" mit den Fachhändlern. Warum soll ich für eine Box, welche in der Herstellung, wahrscheinlich irgendwo in Vietnam oder China, maximal 50 Cent kostet, im Handel das 10-20fache zahlen?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tewi schrieb:


> wollte noch mitteilen das die knicklichter auslaufen!!!!|krach:


 
komisch, habe mir voriges Jahr ein 50er Pack gekauft, und keine Probleme damit gehabt

habe jetzt mal eines der neuen angeknickt: keine Probleme

soll ich jetzt noch die übrigen 49 anknicken, um zu sehen, ob die dicht sind?   |kopfkrat


----------



## Algon (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> soll ich jetzt noch die übrigen 49 anknicken, um zu sehen, ob die dicht sind? |kopfkrat


ja. Bitte!!!!:vik:


----------



## Tewi (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> komisch, habe mir voriges Jahr ein 50er Pack gekauft, und keine Probleme damit gehabt
> 
> habe jetzt mal eines der neuen angeknickt: keine Probleme
> 
> soll ich jetzt noch die übrigen 49 anknicken, um zu sehen, ob die dicht sind?   |kopfkrat



dann habe ich wohl letztes jahr ne packung von nem Montag erwischt!
27stk von 50stk = ausgelaufen!|kopfkrat


----------



## celler (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

sag mal müsst ihr alle nicht arbeite?
jetzt weiß ich auch wer in unserem lidl den ganzen kram weg kauft.
wir arbeiter sind bei solchen angeboten immer angearscht,weil um 15 uhr alles verkauft ist.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tewi schrieb:


> dann habe ich wohl letztes jahr ne packung von nem Montag erwischt!
> 27stk von 50stk = ausgelaufen!|kopfkrat


 

Du sollst die Knicklichter ja auch nicht mit einer Zange knicken!!!|supergri


----------



## schadstoff (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab mir die Köderbox und 2 von den 4000ern Freilaufrollen gekauft mal schauen ob die diese Saison aushalten 
Kecher hab ich liegen lassen da ich vor Kurzen den neuen Balzer Metallica geschenkt bekommen habe ......der hält wirklich ne volle Wasserkiste aus .....da selfproofed


----------



## Algon (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Wiederanfänger,

das ist doch eher "normal Belastung"|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



celler schrieb:


> sag mal müsst ihr alle nicht arbeite?
> jetzt weiß ich auch wer in unserem lidl den ganzen kram weg kauft.
> wir arbeiter sind bei solchen angeboten immer angearscht,weil um 15 uhr alles verkauft ist.


 
nennt sich gleitende Arbeitszeit oder vorgezogene Mittagspause  :g:g


----------



## Fanne (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



celler schrieb:


> sag mal müsst ihr alle nicht arbeite?
> jetzt weiß ich auch wer in unserem lidl den ganzen kram weg kauft.
> wir arbeiter sind bei solchen angeboten immer angearscht,weil um 15 uhr alles verkauft ist.



auf der liddl homepage konnte man die sachen sogar online bestellen für die die arbeiten müssen


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



woodrolf schrieb:


> Die Rollen hatten Sie im Gegensatz zum Onlineshop noch da, ich hab mal 3 4000er und 1 3000er genommen (wo ist hier der Unterschied? welche ist für was besser/schlechter geeignet?)


 


Palerado schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin auch schon da.
> Habe mir 2 3000er Freilaufrollen und die Knicklichter geholt.


 
Von welchen Rollen redet ihr? Die Freilaufrollen oder diese andere da mit den Zacken?
Gibt es die in 2 Versionen (3000/4000)? 
Woodrolf du hast die doch vor dir liegen, worin ist der Unterschied? Schnurfassungsvermögen, Übersetzung, Kugellager, ....?


----------



## Palerado (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Es gibt 2 Versionen von der für 16€.
Habe mir die 3000er geholt. Schnurfassung ist 180m 25er glaube ich.

Ich will die nur fürs Forellen- und Aalangeln nehmen. Dafür war mir die 4000er zu gross.
Welche Schnurfassung die hat weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Der Kescher macht echt einen guten Eindruck - bei dem Preis kann man da nix falsch machen - also habe ich einen mitgenommen!

Die kleine Rolle habe ich auch mal geholt und werde sie testen!

We´ll see!

E.


----------



## woodrolf (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Woodrolf du hast die doch vor dir liegen, worin ist der Unterschied? Schnurfassungsvermögen, Übersetzung, Kugellager, ....?


Jetzt wo du es sagst, es ist in erster linie die Schnurfassung.

Sorry fürs Rumtrollen, in nem Jahr lach ich wahrscheinlich selbst über meine Postings, aber wieso kauft man dann nicht generell die 4000er, auf den ersten Blick hat die 3000er keine nennenswerten grössen oder gewichtsvorteile?

Ich muss sie heute abend mal wiegen.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Lidl-Shopper, 

ich war eben bei meinem Lidl um die Ecke, war fast alles noch vorhanden. Nur das RodPod war nicht mehr erhältlich. Laut Verkäufer haben auf die Pods schon Leute vor der Öffnungszeit gewartet, einige haben sich auch mehrere Pods mitgenommen. Ebay lässt wahrscheinlich demnächst Grüßen!

Ich hab mich für die Spinntasche entschieden, machte mir nen vernünftigen Eindruck, die Reissverschlüsse sind auch schön groß dimensioniert und insg. konnte ich keine Mängel bei der Verarbeitung feststellen. Ich werd sie als Zweittasche fürs Spinnangeln an der Donau einsetzen, bevorzugt mit Barsch-Tackle. Meine Sänger Iron Claw ist mir (prall gefüllt) ein wenig zu schwer, um sie weite Strecken die Donau lang zu schleppen...

Insg. machte das Zeug einen recht guten Eindruck. Die Schnüre sind meiner Meinung nach eine bessere Wäscheleine, zu den Ruten-Sets ist glaub ich schon was gesagt. Die Freilaufrollen find ich ganz in Ordnung, hab 2 Stück zum Aalangeln und bin bisher nicht enttäuscht. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## MatthiasH (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei uns ist noch von allem genug da.


----------



## woodrolf (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Student schrieb:


> Ich bin keineswegs für so ein Gesetz, aber LIDL sollte doch wenigstens den Hinweis abdrucken, dass in Deutschland nicht jeder Hinz und Kunz seinen Fisch fangen darf! Dazu hat LIDL seine Kühltheke...


 Ich weiss nicht wie es bei den Angeln ist, auf den Ködern steht:"Bitte informieren Sie sich *vor* dem Angeln über nationale und örtliche Bestimmungen."


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



woodrolf schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst, es ist in erster linie die Schnurfassung.
> 
> Sorry fürs Rumtrollen, in nem Jahr lach ich wahrscheinlich selbst über meine Postings, aber wieso kauft man dann nicht generell die 4000er, auf den ersten Blick hat die 3000er keine nennenswerten grössen oder gewichtsvorteile?
> 
> Ich muss sie heute abend mal wiegen.


 
Ok, danke für die Antwort. Werde dann wohl eine 4000er holen.


----------



## Khaane (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War heute auch bei LIDL aber habe nichts gekauft - Die Spinntasche ist gut, aber die habe ich noch vom letzten Jahr. 

Die Freilaufrollen für 16 € waren auch ok, was mich wundert, dass die Freilaufrolle mit den Zacken deutlich schlechter läuft und vorallem mehr Spiel im Getriebe hat.

Der Kescher machte ebenfalls nen guten Eindruck, aber erstmal muss mein alter Kescher den Geist aufgeben.

Fazit: Außer Getränke und Obst konnte mich bei LIDL nichts zum Kauf animieren.


----------



## Frankenfischer (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Freilaufrolle wird auch von einer namhaften deutschen Firma angeboten, allerdings zum dreifachen Preis.


----------



## Algon (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Frankenfischer schrieb:


> Die Freilaufrolle wird auch von einer namhaften deutschen Firma angeboten, allerdings zum dreifachen Preis.


 
meinst du Diese?
http://www.fishing-dreams.de/Saenger-Ultra-Tec-Runner


----------



## woodrolf (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> meinst du Diese?
> http://www.fishing-dreams.de/Saenger-Ultra-Tec-Runner


 

die schnurfassung und die Übersetzung (Getriebe?) stimmen nicht überein?

edit: Aber ansonsten zum verwechseln ähnlich.


----------



## Algon (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

da stimmt noch mehr nicht überein.
-Kugellager
-Ersatzspule
Aber welche soll es den sein. Ich dachte immer das diese gemeint ist.

MfG Algon


----------



## Palerado (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Vielleicht hat die Firma einfach eine Lidl Version gefertigt.
Gehäuse gleich gelassen, aber mit anderem (billigerem) Innenleben und die ERsatzspule weggelassen.

Nun ja. Geholt habe ich sie mir auch. Mal schauen was passiert.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Frankenfischer schrieb:


> Die Freilaufrolle wird auch von einer namhaften deutschen Firma angeboten, allerdings zum dreifachen Preis.


 

Verrätst Du uns den Namen? |engel:


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> Verrätst Du uns den Namen? |engel:



Ja würde mich auch stark interessieren. Vom Aussehen her würden mir nämlich spontan 4 "Hersteller" einfallen die diese Rolle vertreiben


----------



## woodrolf (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich kenne den Prospekt nicht, aber wenn dort eine Meeres-Combo wieder dabei sein sollte, so kann ich durchaus sagen, dass die Rolle trotz der 3 KL nicht so toll ist, aber die Rute mit 2,70 m Länge und 200 Gramm Wurfgewicht (WG) ist baugleich mit einer B.Richi-Pilkrute und für den Preis allererste Sahne.
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube dies Jahr ists ne andere Pilkrute? 240 lang, und 100-200g Wurfgewicht aber eins haben sie gemeinsam, rolle is müll


----------



## HD4ever (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hab mir das Zeug heute mal angesehen ....
ich muß sagen ich war positiv überrascht was die Sachen so angeht 
sicherlich ist es bei weitem kein Profi-Equipment, aber ich denke damit kann der Gelegenheitsangler oder auch Anfänger durchaus was mit anfangen !!! 
eigendlich wollte ich ja gar nicht - aber hab mir trotzdem 2 Freilaufrollen zugelegt .... #h


----------



## banta (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hallo, ich habe mir gerade die tasche gekauft. für 20 euro find ich die super. und die knicklichter in 3 farben und für den preis sind auch ohne konkurenz.
beim rest weiß ich nicht so recht, aber die beiden sachen fand ich gut.
aber die 5 packungen knicklichter reichen jetzt erst mal ne weile,
es sei den meine tochter kriegt die zwischen ihre finger.
da kann ich nächstes jahr bei lidl wieder neu kicklichter kaufen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wollte mir um 11.00 Uhr eigentlich das Futteral kaufen, aber was musste ich feststellen? Dass da wohl schon einige zuvor auf den gleichen Gedanken gekommen sind...

Habe dann als Übersprungshandlung den Kescher mitgenommen. In der Arbeit kurz getestet macht er einen soliden und guten Eindruck. Etwas schwer vielleicht, was aber nicht weiter stört.


----------



## schmiddy2001 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Zusammen!

Interessant wie ein vermeidlich unscheinbares Angebot eines Discountmarktes über JAhre einen über 40seitigen Thread unterhalten kann. Dabei kam es mir so vor, als wäre alle nur möglichen Meinungen vertreten! 

Ich selbst bin Anfänger und werde/habe mir zumindest etwas von dem angebotenen Zubehör für Raubfisch- und Posenangelei besorgen. Schließlich liegen meine Ansprüche noch nicht so hoch und erwartungsgemäß werde ich einige "Hänger" produzieren. Dann lieber etwas billiges zurücklassen. Zugegebener Maßen muss man vorsichtig sein, dass Billiges Zuberhör und auch billige Ruten und Rollen einem den Spass nicht verderben, weil man nix fängt. |kopfkrat

Aber wenn man sich ein wenig umschaut und vergleicht, findet jeder die ihm angemessenen erscheinende Qualität für einen fairen Preis auch im Fachandel, wo dann auch die persönliche Beratung dazukommt. Wer Ahnung hat und weiß was er will, wird auch wissen, ob er mit den Discount sachen etwas anfangen kann. Oder besser gesagt, ob diese den eigenen Ansprüchen genügen. 
Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden! 
Gut ist aber, dass hier viele einen Tipp geben können! Bemerkenswert bleibt, dass dabei alle Meinungen von super bis miserabel vertreten sind...


Grüße Schmiddy


----------



## Master Hecht (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

gibts heute schon angelsachen???


----------



## woodrolf (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> gibts heute schon angelsachen???


 outch Du bist aber spät dran....

jep, is ab heute, in vielen Fillialen bereits nicht mehr alles vorrätig.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hatte noch keine Zeit, mir den ganzen Thread durchzulesen, aber was haltet ihr von dem 73-teiligen Gummiköderset für 9,99€?


----------



## Martin242 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kannst du vergessen, die Farben sind ein Witz.
Vergiss nie das das einzige was den Fisch interessiert der Köder ist.
Grade da sollte man nicht sparen.


----------



## woodrolf (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die Einhellige Meinung dazu ist :"taugt nix"

ich habs mal trotzdem gekauft bevor ich mit teurem Zeugs üben geh, wenn ich den dreh raus hab und nicht alles im Wasser bleibt kauf ich beim dealer besseres Gummi.


----------



## Algon (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch keine Zeit, mir den ganzen Thread durchzulesen, aber was haltet ihr von dem 73-teiligen Gummiköderset für 9,99€?


ne Tube Silicon bekommste im Baumarkt billiger.:q
Die sollen nicht so toll sein.

MfG Algon


----------



## danbob (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also,

hab mir auch zwei von den Freilaufrollen als Ersatz für meine Uraltrollen geholt. Ich denke für das Geld sind die ok... Luxuszubehör kauf ich mir wenn ich mal Geld habe. Von der Optik entsprechen die Rollen der Vision one Runner. Allerdings haben diese eine andere Kurbel, andere Übersetzung und mehr Kugellager wobei auch bei diesen die Händlerangaben schwankend sind oder hat das schonmal jemand nachgemessen. Zumindest ist auch das Leitröllchen kugelgelagert laut Explosionszeichnung... später mal testen.

Was ist denn von der Dyneemaschnur zu halten? Kennt sich da jemand aus?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## hätzfelder (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also ich habe mir den bissanzeiger, die 4000er freilaufrolle und die knicklichter gegönnt.
denke dass ich da als anfänger nichts falsch gemacht habe. macht doch alles einen recht ordentlichen eindruck. wenn mir jetzt ein großer fisch meine angel ins wasser zieht-falls die freilaufrolle nicht richtig eingestelt ist- dann ist der finanzielle schaden nicht so groß.

grüße vom main


----------



## Steve Deluxe (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hi an alle!!!

ich komme auch gerade vom lidl und habe mir die freilaufrolle und den elektrischen bissanzeiger gekauft.
scheinen ihr geld echt wert zu sein, ich bin echt begeistert. die rolle ist echt toll für das geld und der bissanzeiger gefällt mir auch sehr gut, wobei da manches auch ein bisschen unütz ist( verschiedene töne glaube ich werde ich wohl nie brauchen), da habe ich auch gleich noch ne frage: da gibts doch so nen knopf da kann man die " sensibielität " einstellen, und wenn man da drauf drückt piepst es entweder 1x 2x oder 3x was bringt das , wann ist es am "feinsten"? was ist dann anders?

was ich vielleicht noch zu bemekeln hätte: |bigeyes ich habe die freilaufrolle schon bespult und ich finde die hat ein bisschen ungleichmäßig aufgespult.#c
und beim bissanzeiger hängt hinten das kabel so frei herum und es scheint sehr leicht abzubrechen.
aber sonst echt in ordnung alles


----------



## Algon (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> : |bigeyes ich habe die freilaufrolle schon bespult und ich finde die hat ein bisschen ungleichmäßig aufgespult.#c


 
das wundert dich jetzt aber nicht wircklich? oder?|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Steve Deluxe (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wieso


----------



## hätzfelder (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

einstellung der empfindlichkeit des bissanzeigers:
empfindlichkeit 1 (hoch)
1 pipton
led-anz. B = rechts blinkt 1X

empfindlichkeit 2 (mittel)
2 piptöne
led-anz. B (rechts) blinkt 2X

empfindlichkeit 3 (niedrig)
3 piptöne
led-anz. B (rechts) blinkt 3X

ich hoffe das hilft weiter


----------



## Steve Deluxe (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

danke!!!
und was heisst das " empfindlcihkeit"
also wenn ich stufe eins einstelle dann piepst es schon bei der kleinsten bewegung, und wenn ich drei einstelle dann muss sich das rad schon ein paar mal drehen bis es piepst oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## slowhand (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Bissanzeiger habe ich seit fast zwei Jahren in Gebrauch. Sind absolut top, verbrauchen wenig Strom und funktionieren auch im stärksten Regen ohne Probleme. Habe sie nie sonderlich gepflegt, nach dem Angeln einfach in den Schuppen und fertig. Auch den langen letzten Winter haben sie im Schuppen verbracht, neulich nach monatelanger Pause wieder hervorgekramt, eingeschaltet und bei der kleinsten Bewegung sofort ein Piepton.
Die Knicklichter im letzten Jahr waren auch gut, nur die Blauen waren etwas schwach. Aber bei dem Preis...absolut in Ordnung!


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> danke!!!
> und was heisst das " empfindlcihkeit"
> also wenn ich stufe eins einstelle dann piepst es schon bei der kleinsten bewegung, und wenn ich drei einstelle dann muss sich das rad schon ein paar mal drehen bis es piepst oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?



Jop genau das


----------



## Steve Deluxe (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

dann ist es eigentlcih doch immer am besten ganz fein einzustellen, weil man da schon en kleinsten zuppfer merkt.
wann bietet es sich denn an , es härter einzustellen?


----------



## Martin242 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei starkem Wind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hab mir die 3000 freilaufrolle gegönnt-werde sie zum aalangeln benutzen-macht nen guten eindruck.


----------



## ballonritter (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe mir heute auch die Rolle für 16 € geholt für meine leichte Spinngerte 5-40 gr.
Die schnur legt sich tatsächlich etwas ungleich auf die spule,aber werde demnächst mal am wasser testen.
Die Rolle macht mir für den Preis einen soliden eindruck.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Für ne leichte Spinnrute,halte ich die Rolle für zu groß


----------



## Bobbycar87 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Zuerst möchte ich auch nochmal sagen, dass man es ja nicht kaufen MUSS. Aber ich finde es gut, dass es solch günstige Angebote für Anfänger gibt oder auch eben für die, die nicht so viel zum Angeln ausgeben wollen.
Klar merkt man bei gewissen Artikel einen deutlichen unterschied, aber "einfachere" sind durchaus zu gebrauchen.

Aus meiner Erfahrung:

Rutentasche:
Mit der bin ich absolut zufrieden, weil sie einfach ihren Zweck erfüllt. Die Reißverschlüsse gehen noch alle, es passt viel rein und der Tragekomfort ist in Ordnung.

Spinnzubehör:
Da muss man schon sagen, dass es unterschiede gibt. Die Gummis sind sehr hart, Spinner rotieren nicht richtig und die Wobbler laufen schlecht.

Knicklichter:
Was will man da schon falsch machen, es kann ja nicht mehr als leuchten 

Dann hab ich mir auch einmal ein "Allroundset" gegönnt, da kannst du aber auch nur die Bleie gebrauchen. Die Posen sind nicht gut verarbeitet, die Haken haben für meinen Geschmack ein zu kurzes Vorfach.

An die Ruten oder Rollen hab ich mich bisher noch nicht rangewagt, aber habe da auch keinen Bedarf mehr. Bei der Freilaufrolle bin ich ins grübeln gekommen, hab es aber dann doch sein lassen. Vielleicht das nächste mal...


----------



## hätzfelder (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Für ne leichte Spinnrute,halte ich die Rolle für zu groß



habe meine 4000er rolle auf eine carbonrute 270lang wg 30-60 montiert. wird das funktionieren?|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hab mir die 4000 nicht angeschaut.
Ich nehme wie schon geschrieben,die 3000 zum Aalangeln.

Ist für mich keine Spinnrolle,da die Schur nicht sauber genug liegt.


----------



## Larusso82 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo, 

habe Mir 2 Bissanzeiger geholt- mein Problem ist nur das Einstellen der Lautstärke und des Tones...alles wie in der Anleitung gemacht aber es piept nur und verstellt sich nicht;+ hat da jemand auch Probleme mit? die Sensibilität kriege ich eingestellt alles wie beschrieben in der Anleitung-


----------



## Rob99 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mir das Rod Pod geholt, und auch schon mal aufgebaut, es macht auf mich einen Stabilen Eindruck, und für das Geld ist es echt ok.
Ob es hält was es verspricht, wird die Praxis zeigen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hey,

Ich habe mir das Raubfischgummiköderset gekauft. Das 73-teilige. Mit der Quali der GuFis und den Twistern bin ich einverstanden. Auf den ersten Blick machen alle Komponenten einen guten Eindruck. Wobei ich bei dieser Auswahl die Natur(braun)töne etwas vermisse. Das natürlichste ist noch Silber mit schwarzen Rücken oder Schwarz. Die anderen Farben sind fast ausnahmslos helle poppige Farben.

Zumal ich dieses Jahr das _erste Mal_ mit Gummiködern angeln werde, ist das sicherlich eine preiswerte und hoffentlich auch gute Lösung.


----------



## Jemir (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

mich würde mal interessieren wie wackelig das Rodpod ist


----------



## Korki (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich "oute" mich auch mal.
Habe Heute bei Lidle Angelzubehör gekauft.
Einmal den Kescher und die Angel-Zubehör_Tasche.
Muß sagen machen beide Sachen einen guten Eindruck. 
Wollte mir noch die geflochtene Schnur mitnehmen. War mir dan aber nicht mehr so sicher ob die verspricht was drauf steht.
#h


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Jemir schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren wie wackelig das Rodpod ist


Gar nicht.
Entspricht 1:1 dem Rod Pod von Behr (wie gestern hier bereits geschrieben wurde).


----------



## Student (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Korki schrieb:


> Angel-Zubehör_Tasche.



Da konnte ich auch nicht dran vorbeigehen, als ich vorhin Einkaufen war...

Auf den Bildern sah es so aus als wären die Fächer vorgegeben, aber die Schienen kann man ja rausnehmen. Von daher gut für meine Wobbler geeignet 

Das Rutenfutteral hab ich nicht mehr gesehen. Aber meine Kritik, dass die Reißverschlüsse leicht kaputt gehen, muss ich dahingehend zurücknehmen, dass mein kaputtes Futteral (miese Qualität) von Crane Sports ist. Das muss also von ALDI gewesen sein! Discounter hin oder her, wollte ich nur Richtigstellen.


----------



## Algon (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> |bigeyes ich habe die freilaufrolle schon bespult und ich finde die hat ein bisschen ungleichmäßig aufgespult.#c


 


Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> wieso


 
was erwartest du für 16 Euro?

MfG Algon


----------



## Sladdi (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich habe mir heute den Bissanzeiger zugelegt.
  Was ich so feststellen konnte, in Funktion und Verarbeitung war zufrieden stellend.
  Die Einstellungen ließen sich auch ohne Bedienungsheftchen gut durchführen 
  und die Sensibilität ist durchaus akzeptabel, unter dem Aspekt das ich eh Einsteiger mit 
  wenig Zeit zum Angeln bin, wird er denke ich mir gute und ausreichende Dienste leisten.


----------



## Brasse10 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Schade das Dreibein aus dem Jahr 2008 war diesmal leider nicht dabei !!


----------



## grazy04 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich hab mir die Knicklichter und 2 Bissanzeiger geholt. Das Knicklichter auslaufen hatte ich auch schon bei nem Namenhaften Onlineversender, kann nur am Transport liegen denk ich.
Die Bissanzeiger finde ich sehr gut, für den Preis mit Stick kann man nicht mekkkkkkkkkern 

Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist: Hier haben Jungangler (so 12-15 Jahre, frag mich grad ob Ferien sind, es war 10:00Uhr) die Wathosen gekauft wie doof. Sonst war eigentlich noch alles da, aber nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe mir 2007, Das Carryaal,die Wathose,ein Bissanzeiger,Knicklichter und ein son Friedfisch zubehör set geholt,  

Das Carryaal benutze ich immer noch da es bis auf die Seitentaschen bei denen der Verschluss nicht mehr hundert Pro funktioniert.Mal nebenbei, alleine die Zubehörboxen die ja schon okey sind, kosten oftmals so viel wie die ganze Taschen.

Die Wathose ist auch immer noch in Gebrauch wobei man mit ihr etwas Plööde aussiht, aber funktionel und für 15 Euro ebenfalls in Ordnung.

Der Bissanzeiger ist echt ne Wucht in Tüten.Mit der Robusteste Bissanzeiger mit Bankstick den man für diesen Preis bekommen kann.Der ist mir mindestens 20 mal ins Wasser gefallen, oft Runtergefallen ...aber der hält und funktioniert immer noch.Zwar habe ich schon längst neue Pieper, aber wenn ich mal annen Forellensee gehe,und kein Funk brauche,benutze ich den auch immer noch.

Die Knicklichter sind auch okey,wobei die nciht so lange leuchten wie andere aber für den Preis auch okey.Sind mir glaube ich von 50 Stück nur 3-4 ausgelaufen bzw beim Knicken geplatzt.

Die Zubehörbox ist...nunja nicht gerade das High-End Zeugs. Aber z.b. für jemanden der mal den Angelsport ausprobiert o.ä. völlig okey.

So das war mal meine Meinung zu einigen von den Dingen.


----------



## bobbl (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bin um 7 ganz entspannt zum Lidl geschlendert und es gab noch alles außer der Sharkfinrolle und der 4000er Freilaufrolle.
Ich persönlich habe mir diese Angelzubehörtasche gekauft, die für 20 Euro.
Groß und robust...Langzeitbericht folgt


----------



## Algon (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,
mich würde ja mal ein Bericht über die Sharkfin interessieren.
nach meinem Verständniss würde ich doch eher sagen das die Spule bremst bzw. garnichts bringt. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Siermann (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ,ich habe ja die Freilaufrolle ,,da mußte ich leider feststellen das die bremse nicht ganz ruckfrei arbeitet,aber ansonsten v der verarbeitung top und naja die PERFEKTE rolle für jederman gibts wohl nicht
aber für den preis eine ordentliche leistung


----------



## ZanderKalle (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab mir die Freilaufrolle zugelegt nachdem ich hier gelesen habe das sie nicht so schlecht sein soll..... und ich muss sagen das ich positiv überrascht bin erster eindruck top, super feiner Freilauf und die Bremse ist auch Ok.... für 15euro kann ich die nur weiter empfelen#6


----------



## bigcalli (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

HI ho ich habe mir heute die "Spinnfischertasche" geholt für 20 Euronen und bin von der Qualität überzeugt ! Das ist dieselbe die ich mir letztes Jahr beim Tackeldealer für 49 Euronen gekauft habe.

Für meinen Zweck (Bootsangeln) reicht sie völlig und hat sogar dieselbe Ausstattung wie die teurere.


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe mit 4000 Freilaufrolle und dem Bissanzeiger heute abends meine erste deutsche Brachse überlistet:vik:. Rolle wickelt bisschen ungleichmäßig auf, stört aber nicht auf dem Wasser (allerdings werfe ich auch keine 100 meter weit:q). Für den Preis gefällt sie mir.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (30. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ja die tasche kauf ich mir auch.wie sind denn die bissanzeiger???


----------



## Zentrio (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich ärgere mich ein bissel das ich die zubehörtasche nicht mitgenommen habe, die machte echt einen guten eindruck...jedoch hatte ich nicht genug geld mit in der tasche. und ich kann davon ausgehen das sie morgen nicht mehr verfügbar ist...waren heute nur noch 3 da.
 ich habe mir dafür aber die freilaufrolle 3000 gekauft, das gummi köder set und knicklichter.
denke großartig falschmachen kann man da nix...
ich muss sagen selbst die ruten machten einen erstaunlich guten eindruck.
zur freilaufrolle will ich sagen sie ist ein bissel schwer für die größe, dadurch wirkt sie jedoch als ob sie ne menge aushalten wird.
naja die praxis wird es zeigen...
lustig war wirklich zu sehen das die ganzen angler in der region zum lidl kommen und ihr angelkram mitnehmen.

EDIT:
ach ja die knicklichter sint total inordnung, habe mal zwei zur probe geknickt, das war so gegen 19uhr, die leuchten immer noch wie wild...


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> Ja die tasche kauf ich mir auch.wie sind denn die bissanzeiger???


 Bissanzeiger sieht solide aus, arbeitet induktiv und nicht mit Lichtschranke- heißt theorerisch keine Störungen beim Regen. In der Praxis wird sich mit der Zeit zeigen.


----------



## Sicmatron (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Tasche hab ich mir auch gekauft und auch schon all meinen Angelkeinkram) da reingesteckt, wobei ich teilweise noch andere Boxen reingetan hab. Macht nen super Eindruck. Musste aber auch 2 Lidls für abklappern! Im einen gabs um 13:00 keine einzige mehr und im anderen waren noch 5 da:vik16:00)
Die Rollen fand ich allerdings sehr schwergängig und die Kunstköder haben auf mich auch keinen guten eindruck gemacht.


----------



## Timbo110 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich hab mir gerade das Rod Pod bestellt. War schon lange auf der Suche und für den Preis und wenn es dann noch in Wirklichkeit eins von Behr ist, kann man da eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Die Tasche ist leider weg, aber ich hab auch noch meine von Roozemeijer, war zwar ein bisschen teurer, aber Angelsachen kaufen ist ja kein Kindergeburtstag


----------



## RheinBarbe (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Eugen Eichmann schrieb:


> Rolle wickelt bisschen ungleichmäßig auf, stört aber nicht auf dem Wasser (allerdings werfe ich auch keine 100 meter weit:q).



Habe meine kleine 3000er mit 30er Mono bespult und die ist einwandfrei geworden. Jedoch meine Rolle von letztem Jahr (entspricht wohl der diesjährigen 4000er), sieht die Neubespulung wie Kraut und Rüben aus. War jedoch mit Fireline, keine Ahhnung ob es einen Unterschied macht. |uhoh:


----------



## akarch (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin
hab jetzt hier gelesen die Angeln sollen nicht so gut sein ?
Weias heißt das, kann man die garnicht verwenden ? 
Also ich bin anfänger und muss mir erstmal alles neu kaufen.
Raubfisch angeln, kaufe ich später Gute aber ich dachte vieleicht kann ich ja wenichstens schon mal auf karpfen gehen mit den billigen Karpfenangeln!
Was meint ihr ? sollte ich die kaufen? gibts da überhaupt nen biss ?
oder ist das rausgeschmisenes Geld ?
würd mir dann erstmal 2 Kaufen und später schon mal eine profi karpfen angel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die Rollen sind nicht für geflochtene ausgelegt-das kannste vergessen!


----------



## akarch (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> die Rollen sind nicht für geflochtene ausgelegt-das kannste vergessen!


Na Karpfen wollte ich sowiso mit mono Angeln, wegen der Sichtbarkeit.
Wie gesagt die sollten dann nur für Karpen sein. oder halt andere freidfische .
Würde dann die Karpfenangel nehmen und darauf würde ein Futterkorp und als köder mais oder maden dienen.
Vieleicht auch Bolis


----------



## akarch (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ist ja halt nru für den Anfang, da ich wie gesagt noch garnichts habe und die ganze erstausstattung geht dann schon ans Geld, für stuhl rutenhalter taschen wage etc.
das geht ja schon aufs Geld wenn man alles aufeinmal kaufen muss 
Wenn die angeln so halber jahr aushalten, würd mir das schon reichen 
Werde aber wohl die erste Zeit fast jedes wochenende Angeln gehen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



akarch schrieb:


> Ist ja halt nru für den Anfang, da ich wie gesagt noch garnichts habe und die ganze erstausstattung geht dann schon ans Geld, für stuhl rutenhalter taschen wage etc.
> das geht ja schon aufs Geld wenn man alles aufeinmal kaufen muss
> Wenn die angeln so halber jahr aushalten, würd mir das schon reichen
> Werde aber wohl die erste Zeit fast jedes wochenende Angeln gehen


 
Dafür sind die Rollen und Co völlig ok.


----------



## akarch (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Rollen und Co völlig ok.


Auch die Rute selbst ?
Also kann ich die für den Anfang verwenden ?
Was mir jetzt bissel sorgem macht sind die Keramikringe waren die nicht schlecht ?
Meine da noch was vom lehrgang in erinnerung zu haben von wegen leicht anfällig für bruch.

Ausserdem wollte ich mir gerne noch den Kescher kaufen, den kann ich denke ohne bedenken nehmen oder ?


----------



## Ulz (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

meine mutter hat sich das forellenset gekauft hab das jetzt mal genauenr angeschaut also die rollen sind nicht schlecht.Die rute allerdings naja dicounter ware halt für rotaugen reichts gerade so!
nur die schnur auf den rollen taugt vllt grade mal so als vorfach beim feedern aber ansonnst kannst die vergessen,hab ich ihr auch sofort gewechselt!

ulz


----------



## Slider86 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

nur mal so zur info bei askari findet sich im moment fast das gleiche sortiment und billiger in ihrerem angebot

aber wirklich 1zu1  und billiger als von aldi...

|wavey:

dazu noch hersteller die man kennt und reibungsloses rückgaberecht ohne mit einer kasserin die keine ahnung hat sich rumstreiten zu müssen  


mfg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Der Kescher,Pot,Freilaufrollen,Bissanzeiger und Tackletasche sind gut.

Die Angeln sind für den Anfang voll ok aber eben nix tolles,aber für den Preis und gerade für Anfänger ok.

Mein Schwager(angelanfänger) hat sich das Forellenset gekauft.Es macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck-aber spätestens,wenn Du mehr angeln gehst,wierden Deine Ansprüche größer.nur die Schnur,die auf der Rolle ist,ist meiner Meinung nach Schrott!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Slider86 schrieb:


> nur mal so zur info bei askari findet sich im moment fast das gleiche sortiment und billiger in ihrerem angebot
> 
> aber wirklich 1zu1 preise und billiger als von aldi...
> 
> ...


 
War gestern bei Askari in Hannoi,habe mir u.a. die Rutentasche (13,99€) angeschaut-das iss schrott!


----------



## Slider86 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

von einer tasche weiss ich nixs und ist auch nixs im angebot...


----------



## forellenfischer1 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hab gerade den bissanzeiger und die tasche gekauft.sieht gut aus


----------



## Algon (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Slider86 schrieb:


> nur mal so zur info bei askari findet sich im moment fast das gleiche sortiment und billiger in ihrerem angebot
> 
> aber wirklich 1zu1 und billiger als von aldi...
> 
> ...


 
mein reden^^. aber da kauft es keiner|kopfkrat. 

MfG Algon


----------



## RheinBarbe (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

*Bei Askari bestellt man auch nichts, die liefern bewusst falsche (minderwertigere) Ware!!*


----------



## Slider86 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/122895&2E85&2E585 Aal-Angel-Set [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 21,95 Sonderpreis[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/122896&2E85&2E585 Hecht-/Zander Set [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 21,95 Sonderpreis[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/122897&2E85&2E585 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Karpfen-Angelset [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 21,95 Sonderpreis[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/122898&2E85&2E585 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Forellen-Angelset [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 19,95 Sonderpreis[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...71dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/97393&2E85&2E585[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Silverman Freebite [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 14,95 Sonderpreis[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/122899&2E85&2E585 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Multi-Angel-Komplett-Set [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 19,95 Sonderpreis[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/123048&2E85&2E585 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Pilkangel-Komplett-Set [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 21,95 Sonderpreis[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/123049&2E85&2E585 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Set Rolle + Schnur [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 24,95 Sonderpreis[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/111102&2E85&2E585 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Kogha Specialist Tripod [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 39,50 Sonderpreis[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/074336&2E85&2E001 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Elekt. Bißanzeiger Set [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 9,95 Sonderpreis[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...3c7eaf06e5/Product/View/98165&2E85&2E585&2D40 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Behr Ultra Light Wathose [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 15,95 Sonderpreis[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...71dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/81449&2E85&2E585 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Cormoran Unterfangkescher, 2-teilig [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 10,75[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...71dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/27420&2E85&2E585 Angelkoffer [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 12,95 Sonderpreis[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...71dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/84981&2E85&2E585 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Kogha HI STRENGTH Dyneema Braid [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 14,95 Sonderpreis[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/123051&2E85&2E585 Angelschnur-Set [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 2,75 Sonderpreis[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...71dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/85941&2E85&2E001[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] XL Twister Box [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 9,50 Sonderpreis[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/101810&2E85&2E585[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Behr Allround Friedfisch-Set [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 9,50 Sonderpreis[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...71dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/49828&2E85&2E585 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Forellen-Set, 10 Teile [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 3,95 Sonderpreis[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1dc33c7eaf06e5/Product/View/117604&2E85&2E585[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Perca Meeres-Set [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 3,95 Sonderpreis[/FONT]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Slider86 schrieb:


> von einer tasche weiss ich nixs und ist auch nixs im angebot...


 
Da war nen Sonderangebotsstand mit rutentaschen von DAM-dachte ,die meintest Du


----------



## Slider86 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> *Bei Askari bestellt man auch nichts, die liefern bewusst falsche (minderwertigere) Ware!!*


 
ne stimmt man geht lieber zu lidl und kauft da die spitzen produkte


----------



## RheinBarbe (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Beim Schirmer in der Sonderliste gibt es auch einen 3er Pack Ultimate Bissanzeiger für 19,90 €uro, halt ohne Spiess aber mit Köfferchen oder Täschchen.


----------



## akarch (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also gut dann fass ich mal zusammen,
Ich kann mir das Karpfenangelset und den kescher bedenkenlos kaufen für den Anfang.
Sollte aber aufjedenfall die schnut wechseln ?
Ich wollte mir auch für die 13€ diese Rutentasche kaufen.

Naja und rest kauf ich mir dann im Angelladen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



akarch schrieb:


> Also gut dann fass ich mal zusammen,
> Ich kann mir das Karpfenangelset und den kescher bedenkenlos kaufen für den Anfang.
> Sollte aber aufjedenfall die schnut wechseln ?
> Ich wollte mir auch für die 13€ diese Rutentasche kaufen.
> ...


 
genau!


----------



## akarch (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

OKay danke allen.
Dann mach ich mich mal auf den weg nach Lidl und hoffe, bekomme noch was ab...


----------



## Slider86 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



akarch schrieb:


> Also gut dann fass ich mal zusammen,
> Ich kann mir das Karpfenangelset und den kescher bedenkenlos kaufen für den Anfang.
> Sollte aber aufjedenfall die schnut wechseln ?
> Ich wollte mir auch für die 13€ diese Rutentasche kaufen.
> ...


 

fürn anfang reicht es!

aber warum den bitte nicht gleich alles im angeladen kaufen?

wird max 10-30euro teurer,  oder halt  gleich zu  askari, da wirds noch billiger und du hast "markenware" die du auch zurückgeben kannst ohne probleme

nur weil lidl da stehn hat das es tolle preise sind heisst das noch lange nixs...

naja jedder wie er will


----------



## Algon (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> *Bei Askari bestellt man auch nichts, die liefern bewusst falsche (minderwertigere) Ware!!*


 
arrr, das mit "bewusst würde ich so nicht schreiben. Das ist schon ne starke Behauptung bzw. Unterstellung.

MfG Algon


----------



## RheinBarbe (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Slider86 schrieb:


> ne stimmt man geht lieber zu lidl und kauft da die spitzen produkte


Alles ist besser als Askari!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe mit Askari-bestellungen auch keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## Carsten1977 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moinsen....

Ich denke für einen Anfänger ist das Lidl-Gerät durchaus in Ordnung!

Es ist halt deutlich günstiger, daher auch qualitativ nicht so hochwertig, wie Profi-Gerät. Aber sollte der Angeleinsteiger denn wirklich Unsummen an Geld in Gerät, ohne zu Wissen ob er dem Hobby treu bleibt? 

Ich selbst habe mir im letzten Jahr diverse Produkte aus dem Lidl-Sortiment zugelegt. Hier ein Resümee:

Ködertasche:
Ohne Einschränkung weiterzuempfehlen. Kleiner Preis - sehr ordentliche Qualität.

Rod - Pod:
auch hier kann ich nur meine Empfehlung aussprechen. Einer meiner Angelkollegen hat das GLEICHE Teil bei Askari für 20 € mehr erstanden.
Ich habe mein Rodpod ein wenig modifiziert (gebastelt) und nutze es sogar zum Brandungsangeln ..... funktioniert ohne Probs.

Kescher:
Hier bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden. Die Stange war recht schnell verbogen und die Bügel gaben an der Befestigung leicht nach (sprich der Kescher ist jetzt ein wenig schmaler) - als Zweitkescher aber immer noch in Gebrauch.

Pilkset:
Top-Rute....Rolle: na ja.....aber als Gelegenheitspilkrute durchaus zu empfehlen. Immer noch besser als für teures Geld jedesmal eine Rute zu leihen.

Angelstuhl (nicht mehr im Sortiment)
Ist immer noch in reger Benutzung. habe das ganze Geraffel wie Tisch, Rutenhalter und Armlehnen weggeschraubt.....aber trotzdem ist der Preis noch deutlich unter dem, was andere Internetshops haben wollen.

Alles in Allem, würde ich die Sachen wieder kaufen, und das obwohl ich das ganze Zeugs shcon fast jedes WE am Wasser im Einsatz hatte - also aus meiner Sicht kann hier NICHT von minderer Qualität gesprochen werden.

Wer natürlich Wochenlang am WAsser auf die richtig Dicken Jagd machen möchte, und das Angeln nicht mehr als Hobby, sondern als Passion sieht, der sollte vielleicht darüber nachdenken etwas mehr zu investieren.........allen anderen kann man das Gerät aber empfehlen...

Carsten


----------



## Schwedenangler (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Auch ich habe mir gestern die Sachen genauer angeschaut.
Die Zubehörtasche für 20 Euro ist absolut in Ordnung.
Die musste dann auch mit. Auch die anderen Sachen sind 
im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis O.K. .Die Freilaufrolle habe ich mir
im letzten Jahr gekauft und sie funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei.
Es hängt einfach davon ab welches Anspruchsdenken der einzelne hat.Für mein " normales " Angeln reichen viele der
Dinge völlig aus.

Gruss    Ralf


----------



## Oberst (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Es hängt einfach davon ab welches Anspruchsdenken der einzelne hat.Für mein " normales " Angeln reichen viele der
> Dinge völlig aus.
> 
> Gruss    Ralf




|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Oberst (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und ich kann mich nur wiederholen,

selbst der Angelkram, den ich mir bereits vor 5 Jahren bei Lidl zugelegt habe funktioniert noch heute (Ruten und Rollen) und ich bin regelmäßig am Wasser.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Slider86 schrieb:


> fürn anfang reicht es!
> 
> aber warum den bitte nicht gleich alles im angeladen kaufen?
> 
> ...


 
Bei Lidl ist das zurückgeben noch leichter, denn das Personal dort hat keine Ahnung und entsprechend gibt es keine Diskussionen. Hatte noch nie Probleme mit sowas bei Lidl, egal was für Sachen. Man geht hin, behauptet das gekaufte Teil funktioniert nicht oder nicht richtig. Man wird dann gefragt, ob man ein neues möchte oder sein Geld zurück. Ganz easy.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mir gestern abend dann neben der Ködertasche, noch die 3000er Rolle gekauft. Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck für den Preis. Schade nur, dass keine zweite Spule dabei war.


----------



## lale (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> Man geht hin, behauptet das gekaufte Teil funktioniert nicht oder nicht richtig. Man wird dann gefragt, ob man ein neues möchte oder sein Geld zurück. Ganz easy.



besser, man hat den kassenbon dabei..

den hatte ich heldin nämlich vergessen, letztes jahr, und als dann die hochgelobte angeltasche ein paar tage danach "in fetzen fiel", (lasche rausgerissen, reissverschlüsse kaputt..) stand ich dumm da..

also immer schön die bons aufbewahren! #6


----------



## Algon (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Es hängt einfach davon ab welches Anspruchsdenken der einzelne hat.Für mein " normales " Angeln reichen viele der
> Dinge völlig aus.


nein, es geht doch garnicht um Preis und Qualität, es geht doch darum das das "Für den Preis ist das OK" Denken anscheinend nur da ist wenn es was im Lidl gibt.
DAS ZEUG GIBT ES DAS GANZE JAHR.

MfG Algon


----------



## MarcinMaximus (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



lale schrieb:


> besser, man hat den kassenbon dabei..


 
Ein Kassenbon ist für eine Reklamation nicht notwendig, in keinem Geschäft, aber es erleichtert die Sache und vermeidet unnötige Diskussionen mit unwissendem Personal, man muss also nicht erst den Filialleiter herbeizitieren. Für einen einfach Umtausch ("das Produkt hat gefällt mir doch nicht"), kann das Geschäft einen Kassenbon verlangen.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> nein, es geht doch garnicht um Preis und Qualität, es geht doch darum das das "Für den Preis ist das OK" Denken anscheinend nur da ist wenn es was im Lidl gibt.
> DAS ZEUG GIBT ES DAS GANZE JAHR.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Also eine vergeleichbare Ködertasche habe ich für diesen Preis noch nirgendwo bekommen. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine bei Askari von Kogha im Angebot für 25 € oder 30 € zugelegt. Diese hatte aber nur 6 statt 8 Boxen, auch wenn sie optische etwas schöner ist. 

Eine Vergleichbar günstige Rolle findet man eigentlich auch so gut wir nirgendwo. 

Abgesehen davon sind solche Angebote im Fachhandel auch nicht die Regel sondern gelegentlichen Schnapperangebote.


----------



## Algon (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,
wenn es ein Clon von der Rolle ist die ich meine (vermute) sind da soviele Sachen anders das man da nicht mehr von einen Schnäpchen reden kann.
Bei den anderen Sachen müßte man im Netz suchen oder mit seinem Händler reden. 

MfG Algon


----------



## akarch (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin
Also ich war jetzt bei Lidl Und habe vollgendes gekauft:

Angeltasche (fürRuten)
Voll und ganz zufrieden! Sah meinermeinung nach nicht mal so gut im Prospekt aus, wie sie wirklich ist! Viel Stau raum etc.
Ist echt klasse.

Kescher
Auch der für den Preis ein so grosser Kescher ist echt top.
Und würde jetzt auch nicht sagen, das der gerade sehr billig verarbeitet ist, gefällt mir für den Preis allemal!

Karpfen Angel-Set
Für 22€ Allemal Gut!!!!
Im Laden hätte ich sicher 20€ allein für die Rute hingelegt.
Find ich wirklich sehr gut, vorallem weil da auch ne Angeltasche bei ist, für die Rute, so kann man das Täschchen in die Grosse Rutentasche reinpacken, ohne das sich die Ruten beruhren.
Was mir hier allerdings aufgefallen ist, das die Rolle etwas billig aussieht. Und da wurde auch künstiges Matrial für verwendet!
Aber für den Preis, kann man ganz und garnicht meckern.


Fazit mein einkauf hat sich doch gelohnt.
Für mich als Anfänger, reicht es für den Anfang und später wenn mal wieder mehr geld in der Tasche ist, werde ich mir was hochwertigeres leisten.

Momentan jedoch wo ich 160€ für Den Angelschein sammt prüfung bezahlt habe, nochdazu die 68€ für den 10Jahresschein, kommt mir dieses Angebot sehr entgegen!
Da ich ja noch einiges an ausstatung kaufen muss wie waage etc
UNd für den einstieg, denke ich reicht der Lidl EInkauf alle mal.


----------



## zulu (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Komme gerade vom lidl , bei uns ist noch alles da.

Die bremse von der 4000 er freilaufrolle  geht bei einer umdrehung des plastikknöpfchens auf der aluspule 
von null auf hundert prozent zu.  Das ist doch murks.

Zu dem viel gelobten täschchen muss ich sagen die
wäre mir viel zu schwer jetzt schon, ohne was drin.

Die combos sehen aus wie spielzeug sowie das zubehör auch.

Der bissanzeiger sah gut aus, ich brauch nur keinen.

fazit 

 wieder nichts gekauft.

freundlichst  #h

                         Z.


----------



## dudausg (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hi,

also für den einstieg kann mann das ein oder andere teil kaufen... allerdings würde ich die rute vom karpfen-set niemals einsetzen. allein die vorstellung wenn mal wirklich ein kapitaler dran ist.
die bissanzeiger fand ich jetzt auch nicht so schlecht auch die freilaufrolle kann man für kleinere  gewässer verwenden.

ich habe mir allerdings nur die knicklichter gekauft. die gelben sind gut für meine swinger und die roten top fürs aal-angeln. das ganze für 4 euro... die kann man dann doch nicht liegen lassen.

gruß dennis


----------



## Thorben93 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Carsten1977 schrieb:


> Moinsen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seh ich auch soo,.habe ihn mir auch Gekauft,..Astreines Teil


----------



## Thorben93 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mein Cousin (Einsteiger) hat sich gestern das Forellenset gekauft,..Die Rute ist aufjeden fall Okay, die Rolle sieht etwas ,,billig" aus, wobei ich erstaunt war, dass die Bremse ohne Ruckeln Läuft, das *Angel-Zubehörbox, 106-teilig*  für 9.99, ist auch Okay, Ich denke er wird damit seinen Spass haben #6


----------



## Dschingis Karl (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



zulu schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom lidl , bei uns ist noch alles da.
> 
> Die bremse von der 4000 er freilaufrolle  geht bei einer umdrehung des plastikknöpfchens auf der aluspule
> von null auf hundert prozent zu.  Das ist doch murks.
> ...


kann ich nicht bestätigen,meine funktioniert einwandfrei, allerdings mußte ich die erste(4000er) umtauschen alldieweil der freilauf nicht flüssig lief, war aber kein problem und die neue funzt wie gesagt recht ordentlich für das geld und macht auch 'nen soliden eindruck, ist halt ne rolle zum ansitzen und nichts für den spinnfischer


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Für mich sind Vesandhäuser grundsätzlich unerwünscht, es sei denn Rabatt ist riesig. Denn sollte es Rückgabe- (z.B. unter 40 Euro Warenwert) oder Garantiefall sein, verlierst du allein am hin-und-her-Versand fast 14 Euro. Wenn man noch dazu bedenkt wie langsam das geht, bis die wieder intakte Ware oder Geld zurückkommt. Und beim Händler vor Ort wird die billigste Freilaufrolle um die 40 Euro kosten. 

Am meisten wundert mich die Reaktion mancher Boardies. Die meisten davon haben bestimmt die Ware nicht mal aus der Verpackung genommen|gr:. Das ist schon fast neue Konfession. Das Buch vom Heiligen Händler:q. 

Tut mir Leid, Männer, ich kann kein Geld spenden, wenn ich keins habe#c. Weder dem Händler, noch dem Shop, noch der Post. Da muss man sich nicht nur um die Gerätschaft kümmern, sondern auch gucken, dass man damit ans Wasser kommt, das ist übrigens auch nicht kostenlos. Und solange der Fisch nicht sieht, was ich in der Hand für Rute halte beißt er auch. Für mich ist der Fisch wichtig, nicht die Rute.


----------



## Schwedenangler (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

|good:  |good:

Da kann ich meinem Vorredner nur voll und ganz anschliessen. Erstens muss es der Geldbeutel hergeben und zweitens fängt 
Angelgerät für 500 Euro nicht zwangsläufig auch mehr als
welches das nur 50 Euro gekostet hat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

|good:......


----------



## Algon (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Angelgerät für 500 Euro nicht zwangsläufig auch mehr als
> welches das nur 50 Euro gekostet hat.


nur macht es viel mehr Spaß|rolleyes
Wie ist es wenn z.B. die Rolle nach einem halben Jahr defekt ist. Bekomme ich im Lidl eine neue oder nur Geld zurück?

MfG Algon


----------



## Wurmbader70 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hätte mir gerne den Bißanzeiger geholt, evtl. auch noch ne Rolle... war aber beides hier sehr schnell weg, nur die Combos und Zubehörboxen lagen noch, alles hat sich anscheinend auf BA, Rolle & Tasche gestürzt #q


----------



## VOGO (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

  Warte ab, bei der nächsten Kontrolle der Fischereiaufsicht "fliegen" die Sachen mehrfach am Gewässer rum. Schließlich decken sich die Turnschuhangler meistens bei Lidl und Aldi ein


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> nur macht es viel mehr Spaß|rolleyes
> Wie ist es wenn z.B. die Rolle nach einem halben Jahr defekt ist. Bekomme ich im Lidl eine neue oder nur Geld zurück?
> 
> MfG Algon



Geld zurück.

Ich war gestern im kleinem Halle Westfalen im Lidl. Ich habe mir von den Anglesachen nichts gekauft, sondern die Solarleuchten.

Es war soweit ich das gesehen habe alles noch in ausreichender Anzahl vorhanden. Die geflochtene war allerdings bereits weg.

Da lagen die Freilaufrollen frei und ausgepackt rum, ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen die zu testen.

Fazit:
Trotz und allerdem das es 2 4er Rollen waren, arbeiteten die Bremsen sehr unterschiedlich. Bei einer war die Justage scheinbar reine Glückssache, entweder knallte die Bremse mit halber Umdrehung komplett zu oder konnte fein justiert werden. Die andere Rolle hatte dieses Manko nicht. Der Freilauf ging recht fein, da kan ich nichts aussetzen. Was die Stabilität der Mechanik angeht kan ich nichts zu sagen da ich die Rolle nicht zerlegen kann, ich denke die Leute bei Lidl hätten es auch nicht gerade lustig gefunden. Was aber stark aufgestoßen ist:

Sehr schmaler Achsendurchmesser
Keine Unterlegscheiben für den Hubausgleich außer einer die bereits auf der Achse saß
Der Körper entsprach so gar nicht der Größe die ich sonst bei Rollen einer tatsächlichen 4er Größe gewohnt bin
Die Rollen (beide) liefen nicht gerade rund

Fazit: gekauft hätte ich mir keine, selbst wen ich eine brauchen würde, dafür war mir der Kunststoffrollenkörper zu instabil und die anderen Mankos machten die Rolle nicht gerade ansprechender. Aber für das Geld kriegt man so schnell nichts vergleichbares, nichtsdestotrotz: man kriegt nie mehr als das was man dafür bezahlt  

Die Sharkfin mit der total abgedrehten Spulenabwurfkante sah schon wesentlich besser aus, der Achsendurchmesser passte nur die Abwurfkante wäre mir persönlich zu riskant.

Aber:

ich habe vor einigen Jahren die Bissanzeiger gekauft, die halten und piepsen immer noch, ich habe den Schirm gekauft und der hat jedem Regen stand gehalten der daherkan - wurde nur gegen einen mit größerer Spannweite ersetzt, ich habe die Tasche mit den Boxen seit letzten Jahr und die leistet gute Dienste, ich habe die Rutentasche, einziges Manko da passt nur eine montierte Rute rein.


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> nur macht es viel mehr Spaß|rolleyes
> Wie ist es wenn z.B. die Rolle nach einem halben Jahr defekt ist. Bekomme ich im Lidl eine neue oder nur Geld zurück?
> 
> MfG Algon



Mehr Spaß? Sicherlich doch, hat aber nicht jeder Geld dafür, deswegen auch Lidl, deswegen auch dieser Tread. Und wenn mehrere Leute schon sagen, dass die gut ist, dann kaufe ich die. Keiner kann darauf schwören, dass die teuere Rolle nach halbem Jahr nicht kaputt geht. Und bei ca 70% Versandhandel bekommst du nach halbem Jahr nicht mal Geld zurück. Den Rest investiere ich lieber in Sprit und Futter, das ich bei meinem Händler kaufe#6.

Algon, es gibt wirklich Leute, die auf den Preis achten *müssen* um ihrem Hobby nachgehen zu können. Es heißt noch lange nicht, dass die "falsch" angeln. Leben und leben lassen. Wenn einer Geld für etwas feines hat, muss er nicht mit unsachlichen Kommentaren den anderen Spaß verderben. Hier wird es hauptsächlich nach Erfahrungen gefragt. Woher denn dieser Hass? 

Ich habe da noch ein Motto gegen Lidl "Kauft Obst beim Bauer, denn der unterstützt mit Steuern unseren Staat, außerdem ist Obst vom Lidl Sch..se, denn ich kaufe immer beim Bauer an und weiß wovon ich rede:q". Klingt dumm? Nein. Genauso wie manche Aussagen auf den letzten 50 Seiten:q


----------



## Algon (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Eugen,

ich habe es ja schon öfters gesagt, mir geht es nicht um die Qaulität und auch nicht um den Preis. Mir geht es nur um das Verständniss warum gerade jetzt im Lidl. Ich kaufe sehr viel bei meinem Händler und bekomme da auch sehr gute Preise (leben und leben lassen). Und von Hass keine Spur. Meine Grundcombo sind auch nicht teuer gewesen. Wenn mein Händler sowas (besser) nicht in der Grabelbox hätte und ich solche angebote nicht immer im Internet sehen würde hätte ich evtl auch im Lidl zugeschlagen. Als bitte nicht falsch verstehen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Chaot64 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich als Einsteiger hab mich erst mal bei meinem Händler vor Ort erkundigt. Die Tasche (auch wenn jemand gemeint hat das sie schwer ist) und die Raubfischköder sind günstiger als bei ihm. Als Einsteiger und noch "Turnschuhfischer" sind manche Angebote sicher nicht schlecht.


----------



## Svenno 02 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hey wie siehts aus mit den Angelkombos , dem Bissanzeiger und der Freilaufrolle??

Kann ich mir davon etwas kaufen oder soll ich die Angelsets lieber in Ruhe lassen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

freilaufrolle,pot,tackletasche und bissanzeiger sind oki-wurde hier aber schon mehrfach gepostet sven


----------



## Wingman (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich habe mir Montag den Kescher und die Bissanzeige gekauft. Der Kescher ist Top für 9 Euro. Sicher, für 50 Euro bekommt man nen besseren aber ich denke der ist schon ganz gut. Der Bissanzeiger ist für den Leihen der ihn mal ab und an verwendet gut geeignet. Für professionelle Angler die jeden Windhauch angezeigt bekommen wollen ist er vielleicht etwas grob.

Gruß,
Wingman


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Warum Lidl? Kann ich gerne erklären.

4000 Freilaufrolle: Händler - 40 Euro, Askari - 14,95 + Versandkosten (Evtl auch die für Garantieabwicklung), Lidl - 16 Euro.

Bissanzeiger: vom Händler für 24 Euro - optoelektronisch (störungsempfindlich beim Regen), Gehäuse aus billigem unbeschichteten Plastik geht nach ca halbem Jahr auseinander, sensibilität nicht einstellbar, kein Erdspieß#t; Askari - 4,95 + Versandkosten, Sensibilität nicht einstellbar, kein Erdspieß.

+ Lidl: einfache Garantieabwicklung, *mehrere Erfahrungsberichte*, unmittelbare Nähe, günstiger Preis.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Da kann ich meinem Vorredner nur voll und ganz anschliessen. Erstens muss es der Geldbeutel hergeben und zweitens fängt
> Angelgerät für 500 Euro nicht zwangsläufig auch mehr als
> welches das nur 50 Euro gekostet hat.




|good:|good:|good:


----------



## RheinBarbe (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> Mir geht es nur um das Verständniss warum gerade jetzt im Lidl.



Weil...

a) jetzt gerade der Lidl Angelsachen für eine Woche im Angebot hat. Angelkrams ist ja dort kein Dauerartikel.

b) die Angelsaison noch nicht richtig angefangen hat und sich deshalb mit Sachen die man sich anschaffen wollte zuschlägt.

c) man im letzten Jahr (oder die Jahre davor) mit den erstandenen Lidl Artikeln zufrieden war und man deshalb nochmal "nachkauft".

d) hinter den Artikeln meistens Markenware mit anderem Logo zu günstigem Preis steckt (Bsp. Behr Rod Pod -> Lidl RodPod).

e) .....


----------



## Algon (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Eugen Eichmann schrieb:


> 4000 Freilaufrolle: Händler - 40 Euro, Askari - 14,95 + Versandkosten (Evtl auch die für Garantieabwicklung), Lidl - 16 Euro.


kannst du aber nur vergleichen wenn es die gleiche Rolle ist.



Eugen Eichmann schrieb:


> + Lidl: einfache Garantieabwicklung,


wenn ich nur das Geld wiederbekomme hat das nichts mir Garantie zu tun




Eugen Eichmann schrieb:


> *mehrere Erfahrungsberichte*


Erfahrungsbericht??? die meisten haben mit der Rolle noch nicht geangelt, nur dran gekurbelt.



Eugen Eichmann schrieb:


> günstiger Preis.


 wird die Zeit zeigen

von welcher Rolle ist es denn nun ein Clone?

MfG Algon


----------



## angelfreund71 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi leute,
Hat jemand von euch den RodPod gekauft und aufgestellt ist das ding stabil,was haltet ihr davon ist diese geld wert?


----------



## Algon (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Weil...
> 
> a) jetzt gerade der Lidl Angelsachen für eine Woche im Angebot hat. Angelkrams ist ja dort kein Dauerartikel.
> 
> ...


 
a) genau das verstehe ich nicht
b) deshalb kaufe ich bei Lidl und nicht bei Händler ???
c) ok
d) sagt wer? oder sind es evtl. nur billige Clone ????

MfG Algon

Edit: Ich will das Angelzubehör bei Lidl nicht madig machen.
Ich verstehe nur den Ansturm nicht.


----------



## Sladdi (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Da man prozentual gesehen, öfters beim Discounter ist als beim Tackle Händler, ist es nun mal ein "Angebot" welches ins Auge sticht und unter Umständen schneller zu einer Kaufentscheidung führt, auch wenn der Händler so etwas vielleicht ganzjährig anbietet.

Denke es hat einen ähnlichen Effekt wie die Tatsache warum stehen die Angebote vorne, warum läuft man im Geschäft einen bestimmte weg etc. pp.

Das lustige ist hierbei nun, wenn mein Dealer pleite geht ist dieser Thread dran schuld. Ohne diesen wäre ich auf die Angebotswoche gar nicht aufmerksam geworden
und hätte mir den Bissanzeiger nicht gekauft.


----------



## @dr! (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich war eben auch noch mal beim lidl. soweit ich es erkennen konnte war alles bis auf die rollen noch da, habe aber auch nicht so genau geguckt. 2 freilaufrollen waren noch da und wie es so kam eine 3er und eine 4er. 
leider war die verpackung der 3er schon geöffnet aber naja ich konnte nichts erkennen. habe sie jetzt mal mitgenommen und eben auch schon etwas getestet und konnte soweit keine mängel erkennen. 
die taschen mit den 8 boxen sahen echt nicht schlecht aus aber naja papa will halt nicht alles sponsorn|rolleyes

bin mal gespannt was sie so aushält.


----------



## Svenno 02 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> freilaufrolle,pot,tackletasche und bissanzeiger sind oki-wurde hier aber schon mehrfach gepostet sven



Alles klar dnake, das reicht mir schon!#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe es nach dem gestrigen Erwerb des Keschers nicht lassen können und heute noch die Rolle und Ködertasche mitgenommen.

Erstere ließ sich im Laden gut an mit einem superleichten Freilauf. Bei meinem Modell zeigte sich dieser als minimal strenger, schade eigentlich. Die Schnurverlegung ist, nun ja, grauenhaft. Aber für 14 Euro wird sie wohl den ein oder anderen Aal drillen können, ehe sie nur noch zum Köderfischangeln taugt. 

Die Tasche finde ich für 20 Euro und 8! Boxen super. Endlich wieder was, um die Millionen Kunstköder verstauen zu können. Hoffentlich sind die Teile weichgummiresistent...


----------



## bodenseepeter (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Angeltasche habe ich mir auch geholt, jetzt habe ich eben 2 davon. Beim Rod-Pod bin ich noch unschlüssig. Noch hat´s ja zum Glück ein paar davon...


----------



## ernie1973 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also - der Kescher wurde heute an der Aggertalsperre eingeweiht!

Leider nur eine einzige Regenbogenforelle - aber ein super Angeltag mit tollem Wetter!!!

Bin mit dem Kescher echt happy - mal sehen, wie lange er hält, aber was kann man für 14 € schon groß falsch machen?!?

Leute kauft den Kescher - der fängt!#6

*lachwech*

Ernie


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> kannst du aber nur vergleichen wenn es die gleiche Rolle ist.
> 
> *Ich habe die günstigsten verglichen. Habe eben eine Günstige gebraucht, wie auch die Meisten.*
> 
> ...



Unser Gespräch ist zwecklos. Jeder bleibt bei seiner Meinung#6. Deine ist nicht falsch, nur nicht passend für mich. Ich will dich auch nicht überzeugen beim Lidl einzukaufen und kaufe selber nicht alles dort. Versuch du bitte auch die Meinung der Anderen akzeptieren.

Den Leuten reicht die Qualität, Preis, Service, weil die nicht so gehobene Ansprüche haben, warum sollen die sich Kopf brechen, wie die nach der Arbeit zum Händler kommen, der nur bis 18.00 offen hat, oder sich mit dem Versand und Überweisungen beschäftigen? Womit haben sich die Fachgeschäfte diese Ehre verdient? Ich fühle mich den gegenüber  nicht verpflichtet. Und wenn einer wegen Lidl Pleite geht, dann kommt der Andere. So ist halt Geschäft. 

Bei Lidl  einkaufen ist keine Mania oder Krankheit. Für manche ist es einfach am bequemsten und günstigsten.  Ich hoffe, dass es eine akzeptable Erklärung ist.

Und es ist schon klar, dass Discounter ein Fachhandel nicht ersetzen kann, ist auch nicht sein Zweck dem ein Konkurrent zu sein, sonst hätten die Maden und Lockfutter:q.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Eugen

|closed:


----------



## andernachfelix (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also mal ehrlich 

1. behr ist keine marke und man vergleicht jetzt die billigimportprodukte untereinander, nehm 200-300 rod pods und du kannst sie auch aus china importieren und den schrott hier verkaufen, das ist keine kunst und du hast an der sache auch keine funktionalität, es gibt nicht umsonst hochpreisigere modelle, aber eins ist klar, solche pseudo marken wie behr die selbst nichts auf den markt werfen sondern immer nur stumpf billig-importieren ist ramsch  und die importeure zu teuer ganz klar

2. die freilaufrolle ist kein schnäppchen,  die steht hier vor ort im laden seit über einen jahr zu dem preis, man findet auch ständig freilaufrollen in der preisklasse von sänger, mosella, paladin, shakespeare, zebco usw 
das ist also geschwätz, das der preis der hammer schlechthin wäre, unter 10 euro, da wäre ich auch mal in den lidl gegangen aber so naja

3. meint ihr euer händler vor ort verdient noch genug wenn ihr den ganzen größeren kram bei lidl und askari holt und bei ihm nur noch den kleinscheiss und die köder?????


mal als ganz offene frage  bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## grazy04 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich muss meine Meinung zu den Knicklichtern teilweise ändern: Die BLAUEN sind der letzte Müll !!!!!!! Ich war heute extra so lange am Wasser bis es dunkel war und habe die Knickis getestet. Die roten und gelben kann man ohne Probleme auf eine Pose "pappen" raus damit und man sieht es, aber das Blaue iss Schrott, keine 5m und weg iss das Teil, nix mehr zu sehen von Blau.... schade eigentlich denn die sind nun wirklich kein Schnäppchen gewesen.


----------



## Jupp_schmitz (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo zusammen,
sorry ich hab mir nicht die Mühe gemacht die ganzen 52 Seiten zu lesen.
Ich nehm einfach mal ein Zitat aus dem letzten Beitrag:

_Und es ist schon klar, dass Discounter ein Fachhandel nicht ersetzen kann, ist auch nicht sein Zweck dem ein Konkurrent zu sein, sonst hätten die Maden und Lockfutter:q.

_Das spricht nur eines der Probleme an....klar den Fachhandel kann der Discounter nicht ersetzen...da gehn wir ja nur hin wenn wir Beratung brauchen oder köder ect.
Dem Fachhandel geht aber die Luft aus weil der einen solchen Schrott nicht in diesen Mengen zu solchen Preisen einkaufen kann und schon gar nicht an seine Stammkunden verkaufen kann. Weil dieser Stammkunde Ihm die Sachen vor die Füße werfen würde wenn diese nach kurzer Zeit defekt wären und wahrscheinlich nicht mehr kommen würde.
Aber was macht die Masse die bei Discountern einkauft? wenn das Zeug kapput ist schmeissen sie es weg....hat ja nich viel gekostet! War ja von Lidl ect.

Das Grundprinzip der Wirtschaftlichkeit verbietet das. daß billigste das Beste sein kann!!!!

Jetzt werden wieder einige sagen ich will ja gar nicht das Beste....es gibt auch noch was dazwischen!

Leute seid nich böse über das was ich schreibe, denkt nur bitte nach.
Das ewige immer billiger macht unsere gesamte Wirtschaft kaputt!
Dieser Kreislauf ist leider viel zu wenigen Menschen bewußt.
Zum Schluss wird es nur noch billigen Schrott geben und das teure Exklusive, das dazwischen ist dann PLEITE!

In diesem Sinne
Jupp

PS ich bin kein Fachhändler


----------



## Tewi (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

so jetzt geh langsam das gemecker los!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grins


----------



## zokky (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

3. meint ihr euer händler vor ort verdient noch genug wenn ihr den ganzen größeren kram bei lidl und askari holt und bei ihm nur noch den kleinscheiss und die köder?????

Das liegt auch an der Preispolitik mancher Händler die UVP zu verlangen. Der Berkley Glitter Troutbait kostet das doppelte und die red Arc ca. 40 € mehr etc.
Die UVP ist meiner Meinung nach bei vielen Angelsachen überzogen.
Nicht jeder hat Geld im Überfluss, meine letzte Lohnerhöhung ist auch schon ewig her.


----------



## Algon (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Eugen Eichmann schrieb:


> Unser Gespräch ist zwecklos.


Würde ich nicht so sagen.



Eugen Eichmann schrieb:


> Jeder bleibt bei seiner Meinung#6.


Das ist doch gut.



Eugen Eichmann schrieb:


> Versuch du bitte auch die Meinung der Anderen akzeptieren.


Das mache ich.

MfG Algon


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



zokky schrieb:


> Das liegt auch an der Preispolitik mancher Händler die UVP zu verlangen. .


 
Gehst Du umsonst arbeiten ?|kopfkrat
Was glaubst Du eigentlich was ein Händler für eine Gewinnspanne hat....#q


----------



## Algon (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> die steht hier vor ort im laden seit über einen jahr zu dem preis, man findet auch ständig freilaufrollen in der preisklasse von sänger, mosella, paladin, shakespeare, zebco usw


 
ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige der ständig sowas sieht. 
MfG Algon


----------



## Angeljonas1 (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Stimmt und ich konne als Händler (einer der verbliebenen Fachhändler #h|supergri |bla: ) wie bereits erwähnt in den letzten Jahren auch immer nur staunen, denn vielfach sind die Artikel überhaupt nicht günstiger .....gibt viele Beispiele (Bissanzeiger, Rollen etc.). Oder es werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen, die lediglich vom Namen her eine Ähnlichkeit mit den vergleichbaren Markenprodukten haben. Z.B. Echolote, die dann einen winzigen Winkel und eine Tiefe von 20% eines normalen einfachen Echos haben. Funkbissanzeiger, deren Reichweite gerade mal bis zum nächsten Baum reicht etc. Dazwischen gibt es aber natürlich auch einige gute Artikel! :m
Will mich auch insgesamt überhaupt nicht beschweren, denn meist sind die Kunden, sofern sie Gefallen am Angeln gefunden haben, sehr schnell beim Fachhandel, weil Ihnen das Discounter-Gerät doch nicht mehr ausreicht oder sie spezialisiertere Artikel benötigen. Deshalb sollte sich der Fachhandel über die starke Werbung mit großer Reichweite für unsere aller Leidenschaft ruhig freuen. :vik:#6. Euch allen auf jeden Fall viel Petri Heil mit den Sachen!
Beste Grüße aus Berlin!
jonas


----------



## Sladdi (31. März 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also dieses "der Händler geht pleite" Gerede ist so albern......

Ich bin Tischler.....ist Ikea nun schuld das sich nur noch wenige aufwändige Einbaumöbel leisten können? 

Und das dieser "alles muss billiger werden" Gedanke die Wirtschaft kaputt macht, kann man denke ich mal so nicht sagen....

Alle gehen nun nach Lidl, die Zulieferer verdienen, die Angestellten selber verdienen weil ihr Arbeitgeber Lidl verdient, die Produzenten der angebotenen Artikel verdienen, und wenn die Artikel im Ausland gefertigt werden, verdienen zumindest die Importeure.

Das ist nun mal Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## Ulli3D (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Dies Jahr hab ich nichts gekauft, der 10 € Schirm vom letzten Jahr lebt immer noch, Von der Zubehörtasche hab ich 2, eine davon schon seit 3 oder 4 Jahren in Gebrauch und immer noch i. O., ich brauchte also dieses Jahr nichts. Meine Tackle Dealer haben aber dieses Jahr schon ein paar hundert Euronen in ihrer Kasse verbuchen können, ich denke, wenn ich mal bei Lidl und Co 50 Euronen ausgebe, das merkt mein Dealer nicht, denn das was ich da kaufe, ist für mich zweckmäßig und von der Qualität her OK. Ruten würde ich da nicht so ohne weiteres kaufen aber, ich hab vom Aldi eine 5m Telerute mit einem WG von 40 - 90 g. Die hat mir in Ostfriesland an Forellenteichen schon manchen Angeltag gerettet, denn, wenn die Forellen in Teichmitte stehen und man muss seine Montage mal so 80 - 100 m rausbringen, da ist so eine Rute, die kaum platz im Rutenfutteral benötigt, Gold wert. Dass ich irgendwo die Alu-Abschlusskappe verloren habe, was soll's, ein Sektkorken erfüllt den gleichen Zweck.

Weiter oben stand mal was von Gerätschaften von Paladin. Was meint ihr, wer denn den Lidl beliefert?


----------



## Timbo110 (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Meine Tackle Dealer haben aber dieses Jahr schon ein paar hundert Euronen in ihrer Kasse verbuchen können



Genau so ist es bei mir auch, habe mir letztes Jahr im Juli im Aldi zwei Ruten gekauft. Weil hab mir so gedacht, hast ja nen Schein bist aber jetzt 8 Jahr nicht mehr Angeln gewesen. (Jetzt 22 mit 14 Schein gemacht). So, hab ein paar Mal mit diesen Ruten gefischt und da hatte mich die Leidenschaft auch schon gepackt. Ich hab die beiden Ruten ausgemustert und hab mittlerweile 10! verschiedene neue Ruten hier stehen. Wenn ich mal so durchrechne von Juli bis jetzt was mein Angesportfachgeschäft von mir bekommen hat sind das gut und gerne 1500-1800€. In den paar Wochen. Und in meinem Fall haben die Discounterruten genau ihren Zweck erfüllt, mich ans Angeln wieder dran zu bekommen und dann beim Fachhändler kaufen. Ich hab mir zwar das Rod Pod gekauft, weil ich brauch keine 70,80 oder gar 100€ für nen Pod auszugeben. So oft werd ich das nicht gebrauchen. Da reicht auch das einfache.


----------



## Ruffneck (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> hi an alle!!!
> 
> ich komme auch gerade vom lidl und habe mir die freilaufrolle und den elektrischen bissanzeiger gekauft.
> scheinen ihr geld echt wert zu sein, ich bin echt begeistert. die rolle ist echt toll für das geld und der bissanzeiger gefällt mir auch sehr gut, wobei da manches auch ein bisschen unütz ist( verschiedene töne glaube ich werde ich wohl nie brauchen), da habe ich auch gleich noch ne frage: da gibts doch so nen knopf da kann man die " sensibielität " einstellen, und wenn man da drauf drückt piepst es entweder 1x 2x oder 3x was bringt das , wann ist es am "feinsten"? was ist dann anders?
> ...


 

Moin,

lies mal die Bedienungsanleitung, dann ist deine Frage beantwortet!


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und was sagt ihr nun zu dieser Wathose ?
Man sieht zwar etwas komisch aus darin,aber ihren Zweck erfüllt das Teil denke ich mal .


----------



## woodrolf (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Und was sagt ihr nun zu dieser Wathose ?
> Man sieht zwar etwas komisch aus darin,aber ihren Zweck erfüllt das Teil denke ich mal .


 

Zu der Watthose und deren Nähten gibts glaube im Forum einen Erfahrungsbericht. Ich meine mich zu erinnern das es keine Kaufempfehlung war


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Angelläden haben es durch solche Aktionen schwer???


ich glaube nicht,das der Besitzer eines Angelladens seine Lebensmittel im kleinen -Tante Emma Laden- um die Ecke kauft,sondern auch bei günstigien Discountern.Also jungs, immer schön den Ball flach halten.Jeder ist sich nunmal selbst der nächste,und JEDER muß sparen.


stefan


----------



## Algon (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Würde er evtl. wenn es noch Tante Emma Läden geben würde. Und warum gibt es keine Tante Emma Läden mehr.....
Soll aber nicht das Thema sein.
Ich weiß immer noch nicht von welcher Freilaufrolle das ein Clone sein soll.

MfG Algon


----------



## MarcinMaximus (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Gehst Du umsonst arbeiten ?|kopfkrat
> Was glaubst Du eigentlich was ein Händler für eine Gewinnspanne hat....#q


 

Teilweise ein sehr große. Ich bekomme von einem Bekannten (kleiner Händler) Ruten und Rollen einer bekannten Marke teilweise zu dessen EK. Dieser liegt in aller Regel nur bei einem Drittel oder gar einem Viertel des Preises im Fachhandel (vergleiche seine Preise aus Neugier oft hinterher mit den Preisen im Netz). Wir sprechen also von eine Marge im Bereich von 300%-400%! Dazu muss ich noch anfügen, dass es sich bei dem Bekannten um keinen großen Händler handelt und dies Abnahmemengen vergleichsweise gering sind. Der EK dürfte bei größeren Abnahmemengen also noch kleiner sein. Zudem ist auch nicht auszuschließen, dass er nicht doch den ein oder anderen Euro bei mir aufschlägt, auch wenn er behauptet, es wäre der EK, schließlich sind wir "nur" Bekannte und keine Freunde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei Angelhändlern ist meist die Spanne bei Schnüren und kleinteilen am größten

Schnur= +300% zum EK
Kleinteile=+150% zum EK
Ruten ec.= +100% zum EK


----------



## MarcinMaximus (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Um nochmal auf die Gründe zurückzukommen, warum man solche Angebote bei Lidl kauft. Ich habe mir neben der Ködertasche auch noch die 3000er Rolle gegönnt. Ich bevorzuge normalerweise das Spinnangeln, von daher habe ich zum Spinnangeln inklusive der Köder fast ausschließlich gutes Markengerät vom Fachhändler. Nun kommt es aber auch ab und an vor, dass ich schonmal auf Aal, Karpfen oder sonst etwas fische. Auch Brandungsangeln oder Fliegenfischen kommt mal vor. Da dies aber relativ selten der Fall ist und ich leider kein Millionär bin, greife ich für diese Fälle auf eher günstigeres Gerät vom Fachhändler oder eben auch vom Discounter zurück. Es ist für einen Normalverdiener, der gerne alle Arten zu Fischen mal ausprobiert, schlicht unerschwinglich sich für jede Angelart eine gute bis sehr gute Markenausrüstung nebst Zubehör zuzulegen.


----------



## Algon (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

ich sage es auch gerne nochmal. Wieso jetz was im Lidl kaufen wenn es beim Händler rumliegt.
Wenn mein Händler solche Spannen hätte, was er NICHT hat, würde ich auch im Lidl kaufen.

100% -Laden, -Lohn, -was weis ich noch alles. Da bleibt nicht viel von 100%
300-400% glaube ich nicht!!!

MfG Algon


----------



## Tewi (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@algon:      |good:|good:|good:


----------



## anglerfreund1970 (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Bei Angelhändlern ist meist die Spanne bei Schnüren und kleinteilen am größten
> 
> Schnur= +300% zum EK
> Kleinteile=+150% zum EK
> Ruten ec.= +100% zum EK



Oh Mann.
Über 5000 Beiträge und doch keine Ahnung.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> 300-400% glaube ich nicht!!!


 
Beispiel gefällig?

http://www.angelcent.de/dw/Products...ine&utm_campaign=Doorway&utm_medium=undefined

Diese Rute habe ich für 18 EUR EK bekommen, wobei ich schon fast davon ausgehe, dass da schon 3 EUR Taschengeld für den Bekannten drin enthalten sind.


----------



## froxter (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Is schon irgendwie witzig. Statt ´ner 30-euro-rolle vom lidl kauf ich mir ´ne Angebotsrolle vom Fachhändler. Am Wasser treff ich dann einen der meint "pff...hättest dir wenigstens ´ne RedArc kaufen können".....ok, dann geb ich 100 für ne RedArc aus.....aber hey, ´ne olle SPRO? Ne, das muss schon Shimano draufstehen.....Aber mal ehrlich, so eine Stradic is doch nix gegen eine Branzino, oder?.....;-)

Was ich damit sagen will: es gibt wohl immer einen, der zu irgendwas ne andere Meinung hat. Soll doch einfach jeder machen was er will und für sich glücklich und zufrieden sein....

Ich bastel jetzt meine Diskounterrolle an die Fachhändlerrute und stell sie neben meine anderen Fachhändler-Ruten-und-Rollen-Kombis.


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ Tewi und Algon. Männer, bitte hört auf, wie oft noch? Es liegt nicht bei Händler rum. Zumindest bei meinem nicht:c. Vielleicht habt ihr Glück und habt so einen guten Händler. Das einzige, was meiner rumliegen hat ist DAM- rolle für 10 Euro ohne einzigen KL, ohne Freilauf und komplett aus Plastik (für Worthacker: außer Getriebe und Wellen natürlich), und selbst die habe ich gekauft... und mit einem Lager aus Conrad nachgerüstet#6.


----------



## ernie1973 (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich freue mich über einen schönen Angeltag und über ab und zu auch mal über einen schönen Fisch!

Ob ich den Fisch nun mit teurem Gerät, oder mit billig Zeug von weiß der Geier wo her gefangen habe ist mir egal und dem Fisch auch!

Ich kann diese "Rettet die Händler" - Gerede nicht mehr hören - man das ist Marktwirtschaft!!!

Da gehen auch mal einige Pleite, dafür gründen andere eine neue Existenz - und die Discounter tun nur das, was alle wollen, nämlich Geld verdienen!

Schaut´ mal auf die Straße - fahrt ihr wirklich alle ein Auto, dass in Deutschland gebaut ist, damit auch hier die Arbeitsplätze erhalten bleiben??? (ich schon, aber die die meinen Golf gebaut haben sind vermutlich alle in Rente!).

Ich finde es gut, dass Lidl auch Angelsachen anbietet, da auch viele Freunde und Kollegen mit schmalem Geldbeutel sich dann mal was außer der Reihe kaufen können!

Keiner muß dort kaufen, keiner muß gut finden, was die haben - ist doch alles easy!

Ich will einfach kein soooooooo teures Tackle kaufen, da ich meine Sachen nicht hege und pflege, sondern sie als Gebrauchsgegenstände ansehe - im Einsatz gerade am Rhein leiden Ruten und Rollen schon massiv - ich glaube auch, dass es tolle teure Ruten und Rollen gibt, die mir gefallen könnten, aber irgendwie bin ich auch ein Trottel, der gerne mal auf eine Rutenspitze tritt o.ä. - da würde ich mir in den Ar*** beißen, wenn mir das bei teuren Dingern passiert!

...ich fange nicht schlechter mit günstigem Gerät, schonmal "gönne" ich mir auch was Feines, aber im Schnitt kaufe ich stets das, was ich brauche, um Spaß zu haben am angeln und um Fische zu fangen - 

und siehe da - 

--->ich habe Spaß und fange auch ganz ordentlich Fische.

Sollte ich mal im Lotto gewinnen oder erben & schmerzfrei werden, dann werde ich vermutlich überall auf der Welt angeln, aber mit meinem "Billig-Sitzkiepen-Angler-Tackle" !

Also - bleibt locker - kauft genau das, was ihr wollt wo ihr es kaufen wollt!

Wer gerne den lokalen Händler unterstützt und sich guten Service leisten kann und will, der soll auch das tun - prima !

Die Jungs haben Ahnung, oft tolle Sachen zu fairen Preisen und ich kaufe AUCH genug dort, aber nicht nur!

Mir kommt es auf die Funktionalität der Sachen an - oft ist bei den ganz billigen Sachen natürlich Mist, aber ich freue mich, wenn ich unter dem Billig-Tackle auch mal etwas entdecke, was zu dem Preis echt unfassbar gut funktioniert - und davon habe ich einiges in meinem Sortiment!

Also - bei allem Verständnis für die Sorgen der Händler, aber heutzutage muß eben jeder sehen, wo er bleibt - die müssen sich halt Gedanken machen, wie sie mehr umsetzen können - Online-Shop als 2. Standbein, Guiding & Kurse, neue Wege, Aquise zu betreiben usw. - jeder muß sich heute in seinem Job recken und strecken, um im Geschäft zu bleiben - das ist auch als Jurist nicht anders - da macht man heute mal bei wichtigen Mandanten und auch bei Ließchen Müller Termine nach 21 Uhr oder gar "Hausbesuche" sonntags- das hat es vor Jahren auch noch nicht so gegeben, aber die Konkurrenz schläft nicht und wer einfach nur in seinem Büro / Laden sitzt, meckert und auf Kundschaft wartet, ohne sich zu recken, der wird am Ende verlieren und evtl. froh sein, beim Lidl die Regale einsortieren zu dürfen und überhaupt Arbeit zu haben!

Ernie


PS:

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Kescher & der Freilaufrolle!!!


----------



## Algon (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> Beispiel gefällig?
> 
> http://www.angelcent.de/dw/Products...ine&utm_campaign=Doorway&utm_medium=undefined
> 
> Diese Rute habe ich für 18 EUR EK bekommen, wobei ich schon fast davon ausgehe, dass da schon 3 EUR Taschengeld für den Bekannten drin enthalten sind.


 
Viele Händler haben sich zu Gemeinschaften zusammengeschlossen, damit in größeren Mengen(=besserer Preis) bestellt werden kann. Aber 300-400% glaube ich nicht. Wenn dein Händler das an dich weitergibt ist es seine Sache und kann nicht anderen Händler zum Nachteil gereicht werden. Evtl. hat dein Händler sich im Preis geirrt (ist meinem Händler auch schon passiert), die Rute war grabelware, die Rute liegt da schon ewig rum, hat der Vertreter dargelassen,  usw.....

MfG Algon


----------



## MarcinMaximus (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> Viele Händler haben sich zu Gemeinschaften zusammengeschlossen, damit in größeren Mengen(=besserer Preis) bestellt werden kann. Aber 300-400% glaube ich nicht. Wenn dein Händler das an dich weitergibt ist es seine Sache und kann nicht anderen Händler zum Nachteil gereicht werden. Evtl. hat dein Händler sich im Preis geirrt (ist meinem Händler auch schon passiert), die Rute war grabelware, die Rute liegt da schon ewig rum, hat der Vertreter dargelassen, usw.....
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Es war ein Beispiel von vielen. Er wird sich auch nicht jedes mal im Preis irren. Es ist auch keine Grabbelware die schon seit Jahren rumliegt, sondern immer die neuste Ware die er gerade reinbekommen hat. Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, ist mir relativ egal. Das meiste Angelgerät und Zubehör, abgesehen vielleicht von ein paar absoluten Spitzenprodukten, wir irgendwo in Fernost von in Massenfabriken von Wanderarbeitern hergestellt. Was meinst Du, was so eine Rolle oder Rute die es im Fachhandel 80-100 Euro gibt, in der Herstellung kostet? Was glaubst Du warum ein Diskounter wie Lidl eine offenbar ganz gute Rolle für 16 EUR anbieten kann und dabei noch ordentlich Gewinn macht, obwohl zwischen Lidl und dem Fabrikanten sogar noch ein Zwischenhändler steht? Was glaubst Du warum im Fachhandel teilweise Restposten oder Auslaufmodelle plötzlich nur noch 1/3 der ursprünglichen Preises kosten und der Händler dabei trotzdem kein Verlustgeschäft macht? Das ist nicht nur bei Angelsachen, sondern bei fast allen Produkten so.


----------



## Algon (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> Was meinst Du, was so eine Rolle oder Rute die es im Fachhandel 80-100 Euro gibt, in der Herstellung kostet?


 
keine Ahnung. Was meinst du denn, was die in der Herstellung kostet?

MfG Algon

PS: die Herstellung sind nicht die einzigsten Kosten. Da gibt es Ing. die hier in Europa sitzen, die sowas entwickeln.


----------



## michael21 (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

völliger quatsch ist das.


----------



## Rotfeder48 (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ billig!#c

oh,oh.. Whats the matter?
War heute auch bei Lidl!
Das meiste war schon weg,so kann ich nur bedingt meine Meinung sagen : bitte nicht kaufen!
1. discounter ist discounter
2. viiiel zu T e u e r
3. Yeph, verdienen wollen sie alle
4.IT,Lidl oder Angelladen?
Ganz klar im Angelladen,weil....
fachmännische Bedienung(nicht Selbstbedienung) Tricks und Tips,wenn er lügt,gibt es Ärger.
Der Angelladen ist darüber hinaus,der letzte soziale Kontaktpunkt vor dem Wasser.
Ich zahle also aus verschiedenen Gründen gerne ein paar Märker,damit der Angelladen nicht ausstirbt.Der "Onkel" hinter der Theke ist zu 99% selbst Angler.
Das wichtigste aber, die Teile sind auch noch günstiger als bei Lidl! Im Laden kann ich die Dinge checken,bei Lidl oder im IT eben nicht.
Was ich im Laden nicht bekomme,hol ich mir aus dem IT (nachdem ich mich, eben hier, schlau gemacht habe.)
Was ich dann immer noch brauche,hol ich mir vom Flohmarkt.
Was ich vor 20-30 Jahren auch nicht glauben wollte,der Fisch merkt schon,was du in der Hand hast.Aber mehr noch,du merkst es auch,egal ob du Anfänger oder Profi bist.
Sicher,mit Glück kannst du viel wett machen,aber eben nicht immer.
Anfang der 90er hatte ich einen Riesenbiss!!
Auf einen kapitalen "Klohdeckel", so groß wie ein Karpfen,-- ich freute mich schon,der Biss war ca. 15m weit draußen,da plötzlich(die Karstadtrute, 60er) "Rutenbruch"!!
ist das die Möglichkeit?? Wie ein Indianer auf alle vieren(ein Kollege kam gerade dazu)nahm ich behutsam die Schnur und hielt sie tief und landete den Klohdeckel mit der Hand.
Glück? Ja,aber was hätte ich bei einem Karpfen oder Hecht gemacht?
Qualität zahlt sich immer aus,auch für den vermeintlichen Anfänger.
Wer nur mal gucken will,ob das angeln etwas für ihn sei,der kann das noch billiger haben,im TV (auf D-Max) oder er fährt ohne Angel zum Teich und schaut die Kinder oder auch die Profis über die Schulter.
Wer genug Geld übrig hat,sollte ruhig bei Lidl kaufen,er tut etwas für unsere kaputte Wirtschaft.Wer aber ernsthaft, interessiert ist am angeln,sollte sich wenig aber gut,im Laden ausrüsten.
Auch hier gilt: weniger ist mehr.
Ich habe euch hier lediglich ein paar Tips aus meiner langjährigen Erfahrung gegeben, entscheiden müßt ihr euch selbst.
Ich meine: die "Reue" kommt noch früh genug. Früher gab es noch kein IT und ich mußte bitteres "Lehrgeld" zahlen.
Darum geb ich euch noch den Rat: erst informieren und dann kaufen.:vik:
die Rotfeder


----------



## Algon (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Rotfeder48 schrieb:


> Das wichtigste aber, die Teile sind auch noch günstiger als bei Lidl!


 
Und wenn es günstig sein soll, einfach mal beim Händler nach gebrauchten Sachen fragen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Case (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War grad auch noch im LIDL. Eher so spasseshalber...mal schauen.

Es war tatsächlich noch fast alles verfügbar. Rausgelaufen bin ich mit zwei 
Freilaufrollen und 650 Meter mono. Für 35 Euros. Und ich glaub' nicht dass 
ich da was falsch gemacht hab'. 

Gruß an meinen Händler um die Ecke der wegen einer wirklich schlechten
Schnur für 7 € kein bischen Kulanz zeigte. DAM sei schließlich Pleite und man
kann da keine Rückforderungen stellen.

Case


----------



## MarcinMaximus (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Case schrieb:


> Gruß an meinen Händler um die Ecke der wegen einer wirklich schlechten
> Schnur für 7 € kein bischen Kulanz zeigte. DAM sei schließlich Pleite und man
> kann da keine Rückforderungen stellen.
> 
> Case


 
DAM ist schon wieder insolvent? Oder beziehst Du Dich auf das Jahr 2001?


----------



## Case (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> DAM ist schon wieder insolvent? Oder beziehst Du Dich auf das Jahr 2001?



Ist schon länger her.
Damals war DAM grad schlecht dran.

Aber seit dieser Sache verkauft der Händler
an mich halt sehr viel weniger.

Case


----------



## welsfaenger (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@case
7€ für wieviel Meter, oder waren es noch 7DM. Was hast du denn da erwartet ? Wenn der Hersteller pleite ist warum sollte der Händler dir diese Schnur tauschen, und wielange hast du sie schon geangelt ? 
Vom Fachhhändler wird immer bester Service und und heimlich viel Kulanz erwartet. Den Service kann er meistens auch bieten, nur mit der Kulanz ist das nicht immer so einfach. Währe diese Schnur damals vom Lidl gewesen, hättest du gesagt, ach was solls, war ja nur eine "Billigschnur" und würdest trotzdem wieder da einkaufen. Vom Fachhändler bist du aber groß enttäuscht. 
Ich verstehe hier auch die ganze Diskussion nicht. Anscheinend gibt es für viele nur schwarz/weiß. Lidl=billig, Fachhandel=teuer. Sorry, aber alle Fachhändler die ich kenne haben alles im Programm, vom Billigkrams bis hin zu teuren Sachen, wobei meist der Teil der Billig bis mittel bei denen überwiegt. Das man als Fachhändler vielleicht nicht so gerne das gaaaaaanz billige Ramschzeug verkaufen möchte, liegt wahrscheinlich darin das man keine Kunden vergraulen will. 
Man merke: Man bekommt nirgendwo mehr als man bezahlt, erst recht nicht bei Diskountern. Bei denen geht es NUR ums Geldverdienen.
Verstehe sowieso nicht wie man sich Rollen und Ruten beim Diskounter kaufen kann, bei Zubehör kann ich es ja noch verstehen aber niemals eine Rolle/Rute oder Schnur.


----------



## welsfaenger (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

da ich in der EDV Branche tätig bin, hier mal ein ganz simples Beispiel:
Drucker A: 99,- €
Drucker B: 49,- €
Bei so ziemlich allen Billigdruckern (u60€) sind keine voll gefüllten Patronen im Lieferumfang. Man druckt 10 Seiten und dann schreit der Drucker nach neuen Patronen. Ein Satz neue Patronen koastet (als Original) im Schnitt 40 - 50 €. So jetzt überlegt euch mal warum wir KEINE Billig-Drucker verkaufen. Reine Kundenverarsche. Bei den großen Retailern oder den Diskountern werden diese Drucker zuhauf verkauft und die Kunden verarscht. Häufig auch mangels Wissen der Verkäufer. 
Aber so ist da heute nunmal, je mehr die Kunden verarscht werden desto glücklicher sind sie.


----------



## hans albers (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin

hatte ich schon n paar seiten vorher geschrieben:

DIE GESUNDE MISCHUNG MACHTS !!!

sprich also :
60 % tackle dealer ,35 % online-
und 5 % discounter angebote  
bei mir zb.

so what ..?
ich willl niemanden bekehren..
( die ruten und rollen hätte ich mir beim lidl zb. nicht gekauft... 
aber was solls ?)

solange man nicht "nur" dort einkauft
( für anglerbedarf) ,
ist doch alles tutti..

oder?
greetz
lars


----------



## Algon (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> da ich in der EDV Branche tätig bin....


bin ich auch.:vik:
Nur ist es bei Computer etwas anders. Am liebsten würde ich den Leuten im Discounter bei tragen helfen wenn es da Computer gibt. Denn beim Verkauf verdienste nicht viel, aber bei der Reparatur. Gut 50% der PC die ich repariere sind aus dem Discounter. Nur bei den Angelhändler sieht es leider anders aus. Wer läst schon ne 16€ rolle nach zwei Jahren reparieren?

MfG Algon


----------



## welsfaenger (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

sorry, habe nicht alles durchgelesen, ist einfach zuviel Müll dabei


----------



## Case (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @case
> 7€ für wieviel Meter, oder waren es noch 7DM. Was hast du denn da erwartet ? Wenn der Hersteller pleite ist warum sollte der Händler dir diese Schnur tauschen, und wielange hast du sie schon geangelt ?
> Vom Fachhhändler wird immer bester Service und und heimlich viel Kulanz erwartet. Den Service kann er meistens auch bieten, nur mit der Kulanz ist das nicht immer so einfach. Währe diese Schnur damals vom Lidl gewesen, hättest du gesagt, ach was solls, war ja nur eine "Billigschnur" und würdest trotzdem wieder da einkaufen. Vom Fachhändler bist du aber groß enttäuscht.



@Welsfaenger.

Ich habe bei dem Fachhändler wirklich fast all mein Angelzeug gekauft.
Habe sogar Zeugs, dass ich im Netz sah, über ihn bestellt. War auch der
irrigen Meinung dass der Laden um die Ecke eine Existenzberechtigung hat.

Nun, als ich mit der üblen Schnur zum reklamieren kam, wurde mir erst mal klar gemacht, dass ich keinen Knoten binden könne...ich angelte ja erst 30
Jahre, und die Schnur wg. DAM nicht mehr reklamiert wird, aber ich sie zum
aufhängen von Bildern ja immerhin noch verwenden könne.

Und jetzt, Welsfänger, sag mir mal was ich noch in dem Laden soll.?
Mein Gerödel krieg ich im Netz für den halben Preis. Und wenn ich
keine Maden habe, dann sammel ich mir halt paar Rotwürmer im
Misthaufen beim Gärtner in der Nähe.

Case


----------



## welsfaenger (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Algon

da gebe ich dir sogar recht. Wobei, unser Hauptgeschäft ist die Geschäftskundenbetreuung, daher habe ich mit diesen ganzen "Billig" Mist zum Glück nicht so viel zu tun. Wir haben aber auch noch einen ganz normalen Einzelhandel dabei, wobei wir uns dabei als klassischer Fachhändler verstehen, d.h. gute, ausgesuchte und getestete Produkte zu fairen Preisen. Billigst Sachen haben wir überhaupt nicht im Programm. Da kann man sich einfach zu sehr den Ruf mit versauen. Und wir haben einen guten zu verlieren.


----------



## Algon (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

[OT]
@Welsfaenger,

dito, unser Verkauf sieht das auch so.
Nur in der Werkstatt (oder vor Ort) betreut man halt auch Privatkunden

MfG Algon
[/OT]


----------



## welsfaenger (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Case

Sorry, aber das INet ist auch nicht um die Hälfte billiger. Ist doch totaler Quatsch. Auch die Fachhändler müssen sich an "Marktpreise" halten, die ergeben sich nunmal auch aus den Internetangeboten. Die Letzten Ruten und Rollen aus dem Fachhandel habe ich selbst im Inet nicht günstiger gesehen, und das waren "kleine" Angelleschäfte um die Ecke.
Du hast aber nicht meine Fragen beantwortet: Wieviel Meter / ob DM o. Euro und wie lange hattest du die Schnur schon.
Stell dir mal vor du wärst dieser Händler, und da kommen immer wieder Kunden rein die nach recht langer Zeit behaupten dies und das ist schlecht und wollen es getauscht haben. Solange der Händler das vom Hersteller ersetzt bekommt ist ja noch i.O.. Zwar ein wenig Aufwand aber ein noch überschaubarer Finanzieller Schaden. 
Es gibt mittlerweile soviele Kunden die sich über solche "Tricks" neu Ware erhoffen das man da auch als guter Fachhändler ein wenig sensibel wird.
Denk mal drüber nach. Wenn man beide Seiten kennt, so wie ich, sieht man das ein wenig anders.


----------



## Algon (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Case schrieb:


> Mein Gerödel krieg ich im Netz für den halben Preis.


wenn ich mir was im Internet aussuche bekomme ich es für den Preis bei meinem Händler. Bei der Slammer für 65€ war es das erste mal wo er nicht mitgehen konnte.

MfG Algon


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Schon lustig, wie sehr das Thema "Lidl" die Gemüter bewegt |supergri 

Dass es im Internet nicht immer billiger ist, das ist allerdings wahr, ich habe dieses Jahr meinen Gerätepark etwas aufgerüstet (Karpfenrute & Rolle - Chub Outkast & Okuma Powerliner, Matchrute - Ultimate Chevron Match, leichte Spinnrute - Garbolino Rennaissance). Hätte ich die Sachen im Internet bestellt, ohne Wochen mit der Suche nach dem billigsten Versandhändler zu vergeuden, wäre ich bei ca. 350 Euro gelandet, bei meinem Händler gabs das Paket für 300. Und nen netten Schnack dazu.

Gegen Lidl hab ich allerdings auch nix, ich hab mir auch nen elektronischen Bissanzeiger und die Freilaufrolle geholt. Was mich allerdings wundert, sind die euphorischen Meinungen zur Spinntasche, die hier überall zu lesen waren. Wenn das die gleiche Tasche war, die in meinem Lidl rumlag, dann fand ich das Teil monsterschwer - schleppt ihr wirklich so ein Trumm beim Spinnangeln mit|bigeyes ?
Wenns nur ums Köderordnen geht, dann ist mir ein normaler Kasten lieber und zum Spinnen für unterwegs nehm ich was viel kleineres.

Im übrigen aber find ich, dass es gar nicht genug Anbieter von Angelsachen geben kann - Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und ich schau mir einfach zu gern Angelzeug an. Daher finde ich, Angelsachen sollte es in Zukunft auch beim Bäcker, im Zugbistro und im Dönerladen geben #h

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Case (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



			
				welsfaenger;2434794Du hast aber nicht meine Fragen beantwortet: Wieviel Meter / ob DM o. Euro und wie lange hattest du die Schnur schon.
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> @Welsfänger,
> 
> ich habe die Schur auf Empfehlung des Händlers gekauft.
> Die Hälfte einer 300m Spule wurde sofort auf eine Rolle
> ...


----------



## maesox (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hatte mir mal aus Jux zum Testen ne Spule der Schnur von Lidl auf die Spule gehauen. Fing mit der Leine danach glatt zwei Hechte von 96cm u 98cm..ohne Probleme.

Danach setzte ich sie allerdings nicht mehr ein,da sie schnell lädiert war...aber den Test hatte sie bestenden,auch wenns ein gefährlicher Test war!


----------



## Maddeus (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin!

War vorhin am Vereinsgewässer, hatte einen Biss und beim Fisch landen machte es knack und meine neue "Angel" sah so aus:









*
Wirklich tolle Qualität!*#6
Werde mich die Tage mal zu Lidl begeben und mal schauen, ob ich meine Kohle wieder bekomme...


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> hatte ich schon n paar seiten vorher geschrieben:
> 
> ...



|good:Nur wird man von Manchen als Renegat eingestuft, wenn man was woanders kauft. 

Kann man den nicht verstehen, dass nicht jeder tolle Fachgeschäfte in der Nähe hat? Oder meint man dass die Erde um den Händler dreht? Ich verstehe einfach diesen Fanatismus nicht#c. Ich habe auch recht auf Existenz und Spaß beim Angeln. Und ich will darauf nicht verzichten, nur weil Geschäfte in meiner Nähe außer kein-Kugellager-Rolle nichts für meinen schmalen Azubi-Beutel hat.

Und warum hacken alle an Ruten? Ich habe vorher schon gelesen, dass die Sch... sind. Deswegen nur das gekauft, was auch gelobt wird. Und das ist wirklich nicht viel. Nicht, dass mein Händler jetzt schliessen muss





			
				Rotfeder48 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich vor 20-30 Jahren auch nicht glauben wollte,der Fisch merkt schon,was du in der Hand hast



 |muahah:Scnur-ja, Vorfach-ja, Montage-ja, Hacken-ja. Rute sieht der fisch nicht. Zumindest unterscheidet er Schimano nicht von DAM. Wenn die Fische soweit sind, höre ich auf zu angeln, denn ich will keine Fische mit Intellekt töten. Wenn ich dann einen fange, dann nur zum was besprechen|asmil:. Habe noch nicht viele gefangen, aber mir hat noch kein Fisch was vorgeworfen#w, weil ich den mit Billigrute gefangen habe (die ist nicht vom Lidl, sondern von einem, der jetzt nur beim Händler einkauft. Daiwa, oder so).



			
				Rotfeder48 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf einen kapitalen "Klohdeckel", so groß wie ein Karpfen,-- ich freute mich schon,der Biss war ca. 15m weit draußen,da plötzlich(die Karstadtrute, 60er) "Rutenbruch"!!



Ich kann es mir verzeihen, wenn ich einen verliere. Eine Tragödie ist das sicherlich nicht. Fisch deines Lebens war das sicher nicht, oder, aber eine Herausforderung? Eine Ersatzrute ist bei mir immer für den Fall da. Damit ich mit Angeln nicht aufhören muss. Dafür sitzt der jetzt bei dir fest im Gedächtnis, weil du all dein Können anwenden musste. Und der Stolz auf sich macht dann den Fisch noch leckerer. Nicht so?



			
				Rotfeder48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nur mal gucken will,ob das angeln etwas für ihn sei,der kann das noch billiger haben,im TV (auf D-Max) oder er fährt ohne Angel zum Teich und schaut die Kinder oder auch die Profis über die Schulter.



Und wer wissen will, ob sein vermeintlicher Zielfisch schmeckt, soll mal einem beim Essen zuschauen, oder die Kochsendung schauen:q


----------



## Algon (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Maddeus schrieb:


> *Wirklich tolle Qualität!*#6


#yNa komm, für den Preis ist das doch ok.|rolleyes
Ich muß mich korrigieren!!!! sowas hat mein Händler wohl doch nicht in der Grabelbox.

MfG Algon


----------



## Striker1982 (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

warum hab ich bei dem fred so das gefühl das hier einige händler mit 2nicks schreiben *hust*


----------



## ernie1973 (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

....sollen sie es alle schlechtreden - ich vertrau ohnehin nur meinen eigenen Erfahrungen!

...und wie gesagt, Kescher und Freilaufrolle machen einen guten Eindruck und haben den 1. Test schon gut bestanden - Freitag kommt der nä. Test!

Petri!

E.


----------



## Algon (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ....sollen sie es alle schlechtreden - ich vertrau ohnehin nur meinen eigenen Erfahrungen!


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Erst wird nach Erfahrungen gefragt und jetzt wo die ersten negativen Berichte kommen interessiert das nicht.

MfG Algon


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Striker1982 schrieb:


> warum hab ich bei dem fred so das gefühl das hier einige händler mit 2nicks schreiben *hust*


Dat is es! Und ich der Dumme antworte Beiden. Selber habe ich das nicht gerafft|muahah:|smash:


----------



## Algon (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Maddeus

mir wird ganz anders wenn ich daran denke was da passieren kann. 
Ich hoffe du warst alleine am See und das hat keiner vom Verein gesehen. :q 

MfG Algon


----------



## ernie1973 (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Erst wird nach Erfahrungen gefragt und jetzt wo die ersten negativen Berichte kommen interessiert das nicht.
> 
> MfG Algon


 

Auch Händler???

*grins*

...nein, Spaß beiseite - ich verstehe auch so einiges nicht - vor allem nicht, warum sich einige "lidl"-Gegner so furchtbar aufregen und hier so extreeeeeeeem eifrig engagieren ?!?

Sollen sie doch einfach nicht dort kaufen und mit ihrem überlegenen Gerät angeln gehen und auf uns ahnungslose Angel-Proletarier durch ihre Shimano Pol-Brille herabsehen! (*Scherz*)

Außerdem interessieren auch durchaus negative Berichte, sofern sie glaubhaft sind (und nicht unbedingt vom 1. April stammen!!!).

Bei allen Ruten, die ich persönlich in meinem Leben zerlegt habe, habe ich mich selbst beispielsweise einfach dusselig angestellt und es waren keine Materialfehler!

...aber:

"Wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann, dann liegt es immer an der Badehose!"

...so ist das auch beim angeln!

Petri an alle!

Ernie


----------



## Algon (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Ernie


ernie1973 schrieb:


> ich verstehe auch so einiges nicht - vor allem nicht, warum sich einige "lidl"-Gegner so furchtbar aufregen und hier so extreeeeeeeem eifrig engagieren ?!?


Ich finde das sich eher die Lidl befürworter aufregen und sich extrem eifrig engagieren. 

MfG Algon


----------



## paulbarsch (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wenn einer kurze nachtangelansitze macht, kann er durchaus die knickis kaufen! halten auch 7-8 std,! haben zwar nicht so eine hohe leuchtkraft(kann auch von vorteil sein) ,aber ganz schlecht sind die nicht! alles andere würde ich mir dort nie kaufen! aber das bleibt jedem selber überlassen!!! und für einsteiger vom preis her sicherlich interressant! 
gruss andreas


----------



## ernie1973 (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo Ernie
> 
> Ich finde das sich eher die Lidl befürworter aufregen und sich extrem eifrig engagieren.
> 
> MfG Algon


 

Die Befürworter angeln ja auch damit(und ein Kescher in dieser Qualität für 13,99 € ist schon geil und reicht mir völlig!), aber diejenigen, welche den Kram für mies halten und ihn garnicht kaufen, haben doch auch nichts, aber rein garnichts mit den Sachen zu tun, oder???

...es sei denn, sie sind Händler *grins* , oder kommen nicht damit klar, dass sie u.U. viel Geld für ein Markenprodukt bezahlt haben, obwohl es *teilweise und vereinzelt* (fast) gleichwertige Sachen im Billig-Segment gibt!

hihihi - schon lustig - und ich werde auch weiter beim Discounter *und* beim "ordentlichen" Händler kaufen, wenn mir etwas in die Hände fällt, dass ich gut finde und verwenden kann!

Also - macht was ihr wollt - das mache ich auch und so soll es doch auch sein!

Ernie


----------



## Harry48 (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nabend zusammen.

Mal ne kurze Frage, oder Info.

Wollte am Montag bei drei verschiedenen Lidl Geschäften für nen Bekannten der gerade im Ausland ist das Forellen und Zander - Set kaufen.

Um es kurz zu machen.....
Es kann nicht sein, wenn man um 8 Uhr, 8.15 Uhr und um 8.35 Uhr in drei Lidl Läden war, alles weg ist. 
Laut den Verkäufern im Laden wurde das nicht mitgeliefert!

Ist doch Nepp oder? Die versuchen doch nur über Bauernfängerei Kunden zu bekommen!

Wer von euch hat denn das Zeug bekommen?

Interessiert mich nur bevor ich mich bei der IHK beschwere.

Petri


----------



## Algon (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> aber diejenigen, welche den Kram für mies halten und ihn garnicht kaufen, haben doch auch nichts, aber rein garnichts mit den Sachen zu tun, oder???


ich glaube das 90% der "Miesmacher" schon ihre Erfahrung mit Discounterangelzubehör gemacht haben.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> oder kommen nicht damit klar, dass sie u.U. viel Geld für ein Markenprodukt bezahlt haben, obwohl es *teilweise und vereinzelt* (fast) gleichwertige Sachen im Billig-Segment gibt!


sowas gibt es nicht.

MfG Algon


----------



## andernachfelix (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

300% vom ek? loooooooool ich glaub ich sterb, der regelpreis für trout bait ist schon mit ust 3,05 € ... einmal im jahr gibts den günstiger, wenn man sich den scheiss für fast 10.000 euro ins lager legt um die kacke dann für knapp 3,00 euro zu verkaufen... schnur auch so riesenmargen? na leck mich am arsch, da machen wir aber wohl vollkommen was falsch, fireline kostet 1000m im ek incl. steuer ca. 80 € in der regel werden 1000m für 85 euro verkauft und abgespult für 11 euro auf 100m 

also leute? wo kriegt man den kram denn günstiger her? der dick verdienende fachhandel, ich lach mich tot soviel xxxxxxxxxxx wird hier erzählt


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo Ernie
> 
> Ich finde das sich eher die Lidl befürworter aufregen und sich extrem eifrig engagieren.
> 
> MfG Algon



Na ja ca 45 deiner 215 Beiträge nur in diesem Tread. Scheinst aber trozdem kein Händler zu sein. Und auch noch ziemlich umfangreiche Erfahrung zu haben. An deiner Stelle würde ich jetzt in Junganglerforum gehen. Einer sucht verzweifelt nach erster Ausrüstung (ich bin es nicht). Der häte bestimmt einen guten Ratschlag gebraucht. Befor er zu Lidl geht. Das ist viel mehr effektiv.


----------



## ernie1973 (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@harry 48

...ja komisch - und das, obwohl die Sachen nichts taugen!

*grins*

Aber im Ernst, ich war auch früh´ da, weil der lidl nicht weit weg von mir ist und ich den Kescher unbedingt haben wollte!

Da war schon ein guter "Run" und viele, die arbeiten mußten haben sich die Sachen dort sogar kaufen lassen!!!

TIPP:

Du kannst es auf der Homepage sogar bestellen, wenn es Dir bzw. Deinem Kumpel (kauft man für "Kumpel", um nicht zuzugeben, dass man dort selber kauft???...oder kauft man einfach für Kumpel???) wichtig ist

Ernie

PS:

Mein Nachname ist NICHT "LIDL" *grins*


----------



## Algon (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Eugen Eichmann schrieb:


> Na ja ca 45 deiner 215 Beiträge nur in diesem Tread.


naja, so unengagiert bist du aber auch nicht, da du dir die mühe machst meine Beiträge zu zählen
#g

MfG Algon


----------



## grazy04 (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich versteh das rumgezerre auch nicht, auf der Messe letztes Wochenende gab es an allem Ständen Freilaufrollen im 3er-Pack für 40-50 Euro, da mekkert keiner rum..... und ich glaub nicht das diese Rollen nur in Erfurt ausgestellt wurden  oder sind die dann besser weil die Rollen vom Fachhändler sind |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat

Zur Preisfindung kann ich nur sagen: Knicklichter: 100stk ab 7€ im Netz (ich sag jetzt nicht das da noch Versand dazu kommt) oder die 50stk im Lidl für 3,99€ , im Angelladen hier 2stk 1€.... hmmmm wo kauf ich die wohl ???


----------



## ernie1973 (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



grazy04 schrieb:


> ich versteh das rumgezerre auch nicht, auf der Messe letztes Wochenende gab es an allem Ständen Freilaufrollen im 3er-Pack für 40-50 Euro, da mekkert keiner rum..... und ich glaub nicht das diese Rollen nur in Erfurt ausgestellt wurden  oder sind die dann besser weil die Rollen vom Fachhändler sind |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat
> 
> Zur Preisfindung kann ich nur sagen: Knicklichter: 100stk ab 7€ im Netz (ich sag jetzt nicht das da noch Versand dazu kommt) oder die 50stk im Lidl für 3,99€ , im Angelladen hier 2stk 1€.... hmmmm wo kauf ich die wohl ???


 

Ich weiß es ich weiß es ich weiß es:

Im Angelladen!!!

Das machen professionelle Angler die Ahnung haben nämlich so!

...und wenn Du das nicht so machst, dann hast Du keine Ahnung und bist kein PRO!

*scherz*

Ernie


----------



## grazy04 (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

 hmm kein PRO...... schade eigentlich





:q :q :q


----------



## ernie1973 (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

...bin auch so ein kleiner dummer ahnungsloser nicht-PRO!

Pfui - und manche lidl - Sachen find´ ich gut und empfehlenswert - eieiei - auch kein PRO!

...angle auch erst seit 32 Jahren (Kinderzeit mit Spinnrute an den Teichen von Daddy´s Boss mirgerechnet) und muß noch viel lernen!

...aus mir wird wohl anglerisch nix mehr!

E.


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> naja, so unengagiert bist du aber auch nicht, da du dir die mühe machst meine Beiträge zu zählen
> #g
> 
> MfG Algon



War nur interessant, ob du wirklich ein verdeckter Händler bist;+. Habe mir erlaubt sogar ein Paar Beiträge von dir zu lesen. Das mit dem Jungangler war kein Witz. Ich habe da noch keine Ahnung und bin selber auf Hilfe anderer angewiesen (und auf den günstigen Preis#t)


----------



## andernachfelix (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

*gg das ist auch unsinn, die meisten modernen angelläden verticken auch vernünftige knicklichter im 100er pack für 6,95 ... 
also jedenfalls stehen sie dafür bei uns, nur unsere leuchten die ganze nacht und du hast nicht ständig das gefühl dein schwimmer ist weg wenn du mal nicht 100% drauf konzentriert bist, klar kommts nicht auf high-quality an wenn du die dinger eh nur an die rutenspitze knallst. aber beim posenfischen auf einer distanz größer als 10m merkst du schon ob du bei der sache noch spaß hast oder schon am arbeiten bist ...
ich als fachhändler schau mir ja auch immer den china discount kram an, und der preisunterschied liegt auch dabei nicht immer am fachhändler vor ort sondern an den importeuren... bzw den pseudo-herstellern die halt ihren namen draufknallen.


----------



## Algon (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



grazy04 schrieb:


> 100stk ab 7€ im Netz (ich sag jetzt nicht das da noch Versand dazu kommt) oder die 50stk im Lidl für 3,99€ , im Angelladen hier 2stk 1€.... hmmmm wo kauf ich die wohl ???


Überall kaufst du die Lichter in Mengen und beim Händler einzeln? Fage deine Händler mal was er für 100 haben will?

MfG Algon


----------



## bobberle (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

guten abend zusammen,war heute mal am see ein bißchen fische zanken (oder eher umgekehrt :q)
also die 4000er vom lidl ist top!!!:vik:
mfg bobberle


----------



## andernachfelix (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

2 stk für 1 euro ist aber auch teuer, sicher dass du nicht 2 päckchen meinst mit 4 stk? für 1 euro?

kann ich dir auch erklären woran das liegt, das braucht man nämlich minimum um allein den kassenbon raus zu haben


----------



## bobberle (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wie lange sind die knicklichter eigentlich haltbar?
die ich habe sind etwa 10 jahre alt#t


----------



## Algon (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Eugen Eichmann schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch keine Ahnung und bin selber auf Hilfe anderer angewiesen (und auf den günstigen Preis#t)


habe ich hier irgendwo geschrieben das ich der Superangler bin. Natürlich erkundigt man sich nach Preisen. Natürlich hat man Fragen und weiß nicht alles. 

MfG Algon


----------



## andernachfelix (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

keine ahnung ich habe mindestens 5 packungen im gebrauch... weil ich sie immer wieder verschlampe und wiederfinde, ich glaube die ältesten sind auch schon letzten sommer 8 geworden und immernoch einwandfrei... aber da habe ich noch 1dm pro packung bezahlt mit 1 stück


----------



## andernachfelix (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

warum wendest du dich dann nicht an deinen händler? der hilft dir überall da wo du es brauchst, er verrät dir tricks, knoten, gute stellen, taktiken usw
stattdessen verschwendest du deine zeit mit schnäppchen und fehlkäufen nur um zu sparen, du könntest ggf. inzwischen richtig gut fisch gefangen haben... und deinem händler etwas umsatz gebracht


----------



## Petri (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

sacht mal leute, was streitet ihr euch hier eigentlich?

qualität hat ihren preis. das ist so und kann man kaum abstreiten. 

wenn der eine meint für ihn ist ne freilaufrolle mit ruckelndem freilauf und plastikgehäuse völlig ausreichend, weil se günstig ist, dann ist das eben so.
Ich gebe gerne das 5fache aus und hab dann ne schöne shimanorolle die samtweich abläuft, ne gute schnurverlegung hat und eben nicht aus plastik ist.

Man muß eben wissen was man will. Dann hat die Rolle vom komplettset eben keine unendliche rücklaufsperre. Wieder geld gespart.
Brauch man so ne unendliche rücklaufsperre? 
Ich unbedingt, andere nicht.

soll jeder das kaufen womit er möglicherweise glücklich wird, aber dann sich nicht hier beschweren, wenn andere davor gewarnt haben.

Ich hatte bissanzeiger, pod, forellenset und geflochtene von lidl.

von 3 bissanzeigern ging nach zwei ansitzen nur noch einer, das tripod lies sich erst mit papier in der klemmung fixieren und ist zu wackelig für schweres gerät, das forellenset hab ich nie benutzt, weil die rolle mist ist und ich nach dem kauf auch kein vertrauen in die rute hatte, Die geflochtene kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil es meine erste ist. finde sie zum blinkern auf jeden fall besser als monofile, aber kenne eben keine unterschiede zu anderen geflochtenen.

Nach 30 Jahren angelei kann man auch nicht besser als andere beurteilen ob das lidl-zeug was taugt, wenn man selber nie was hochwertiges in gebrauch hatte..


----------



## bobberle (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

|supergriok dann muß ich es ausprobieren habe damals einen ganzen karton geschenkt bekommen( wie er beim händler steht)


----------



## andernachfelix (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die kaufe ich nur weil ich die einzelnen packungen noch mehr verschlampe


----------



## ZombiAngler (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ Maddeus 
Auf was hast du Geangelt bzw mit welchem System was war das für eine Combi?  Danke im voraus.  
Petri Heil


----------



## Petri (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

bei Askari gibt es Rollen schon ab 1,50€. ist bestimmt ein super teil, bei diesem Preis^^ billig heißt ja nicht schlecht#6


----------



## bobberle (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

meinst du mich?


----------



## Petri (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich meine niemand bestimmten, ich werf das zum allgemeinen nachdenken in den raum.


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> warum wendest du dich dann nicht an deinen händler? der hilft dir überall da wo du es brauchst, er verrät dir tricks, knoten, gute stellen, taktiken usw
> stattdessen verschwendest du deine zeit mit schnäppchen und fehlkäufen nur um zu sparen, du könntest ggf. inzwischen richtig gut fisch gefangen haben... und deinem händler etwas umsatz gebracht



Oder verkauft eine DVD|kopfkrat
[müde] Warscheinlich bin ich zu uninteressant. Bin allerdings heute zum ersten Mal bei einem in Ketsch gewesen. Scheint richtig nett zu sein- hat gleich gefragt, ob ich zurecht komme. Sortiment und die Preise sind auch Ok. Werde Mal morgen zum Einkaufen fahren.

Fehlkäufe waren auch da, ohne geht nicht. Das hängt aber nicht mit Billigsuche zusammen. Unter anderem sind es futterkörbe vom Händler#c. Deswegen habe ich kein besonderes Vertrauen an Händler. Wenn ich überall Sch... treffen kann, warum dann teuer?

Der andere Händler hat noch kleineren Laden und hat mich erstes und letztes Mal förmlich rausgeschoben, weil er zu der Öffnungszeit fortfahren wollte (laut seiner Frau hatten die was vor)- kann ich verstehen, eine Vorwarnung in Form eines Zettels auf der Tür wäre doch sinnvoll, hätte ich nicht geklingelt. Und als ich zweites Mal wegen Gewässerkarte für Vogelstangsee telefonisch gefragt habe (wohlgemerkt zu der vom ihn genannten Frist), hat er voll unfreundlich geantwortet (genau 6 Wörter) und gleich aufgelegt, ohne mal Tschüs zu sagen.


----------



## Petri (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Darfst Dich natürlich nicht vom Händler dazu überreden lassen etwas zu kaufen was nix taugt. da kann ja das gerät nix für.
Wenn man genug in Foren stöbert hat man schon ganze gute chancen gerät mit nem angemessenem preis-leistungsverhältnis zu finden.

Gruß
Petri


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (1. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Petri schrieb:


> Darfst Dich natürlich nicht vom Händler dazu überreden lassen etwas zu kaufen was nix taugt. da kann ja das gerät nix für.
> Wenn man genug in Foren stöbert hat man schon ganze gute chancen gerät mit nem angemessenem preis-leistungsverhältnis zu finden.
> 
> Gruß
> Petri



Wenn ich im inet nach Beratung suchen muss, dann kaufe ich auch im inet. Ich will Leistung Bezahlen, nicht die Lagerung.


----------



## Evil Deeds (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



angelfreund71 schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> Hat jemand von euch den RodPod gekauft und aufgestellt ist das ding stabil,was haltet ihr davon ist diese geld wert?



also der Rod Pod ist top !!!!


----------



## Timbo110 (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> keine Ahnung. Was meinst du denn, was die in der Herstellung kostet?




Da hab ich auch noch ein gutes Beispiel dafür:

Hab mir vor 3 Wochen zwei Roozemeijer Mistique 6500 gekauft. UVP für eine (mein Angelfachhändler hat den um 2 € unterboten) 119.95€. Ich hab beide, neu mit 2 Jahren Garantie, für 99€ über Ebay bei nem Händler gekauft. Und hab sie 2 Wochen später auf ner Messe für den gleichen Preis gesehn. Und da will mir einer sagen die machen keinen Gewinn. Wenn die 70€ vom UVP runtergehen können, dann ist da eine riesiege Gewinnspanne drin


----------



## Lenzibald (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Servus. Also ich hab mir voriges Jahr einige Byron Ruten gekauft. Listenpreis einer Rute 219€ Ich hab sie zum EK plus MWST bekommen das waren 85€ Also sagt mir keiner das die Händler nicht verdienen. Die Sachen vom Lidl sind gar nicht so schlecht wie viele meinen.


----------



## andernachfelix (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ist immer auch eine frage wie dringend braucht der der sie verkauft die kohle  manchmal ist im handel liquidität unbezahlbar und vorallem was hat derjenige für einen einkaufspreis. schau mal, ist ja jetzt kein geheimnis mehr, ich bin selbst händler, dadruch das wir online viel ware verkaufen und dazu in der regel immer ganz gut auf lager legen wenn wir einkaufen, haben wir natürlich ganz andere konditionen als der dorfhändler um die ecke, der mit seinem 50qm² laden seine zeit fristet, der kauft in der regel erst kurz unter dem preis ein, zu dem wir schon wieder zum verkauf anbieten. 
*gg im übrigen war die mystique letztes jahr ein rauswurf artikel von ultimate, wenn dein händler vorher pech hatte, hat er sie nur zu früh gekauft  deshalb der preisunterschied, was meinst du was sich jetzt alle ärgern die vorletztes jahr noch penn gekauft haben?  an händlern... aber naja darum solls ja hier nicht gehen, klar musst du dir einen guten händler suchen, der dir auch mal was zeigt und erklärt. 
und dafür musst du ihn aber auch das brot gönnen, was er sich versucht zu verdienen, ein online händler kann da ganz anders rechnen, ein durchschnittlicher kunde kostet mich im laden ca. 15-30 minuten beratungsintensive teils 2 stunden, die zeit nehme ich mir gerne, aber im gegensatz dazu mache ich online den 5 fachen umsatz mit mehr gewinn in der halben zeit... also verstehst du was ich mein? wirklich rechnen tut sich ein fachhandel wirklich nur dann, wenn die leute ihn zu schätzen wissen...


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Der Thread bestätigt mal wieder, es gibt ein Perpetuum Mobile.

The show must go on!


----------



## Algon (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Timbo110 schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch noch ein gutes Beispiel dafür:
> Hab mir vor 3 Wochen zwei Roozemeijer Mistique 6500 gekauft. UVP für eine (mein Angelfachhändler hat den um 2 € unterboten) 119.95€. Ich hab beide, neu mit 2 Jahren Garantie, für 99€ über Ebay bei nem Händler gekauft. Und hab sie 2 Wochen später auf ner Messe für den gleichen Preis gesehn. Und da will mir einer sagen die machen keinen Gewinn. Wenn die 70€ vom UVP runtergehen können, dann ist da eine riesiege Gewinnspanne drin


 

Bitte vergesst nicht das vor Ort ganz andere kosten enstehen als im Internet. Das Penn Bsp ist gut^^. Wenn die Slammer vor nem halben Jahr für 80€ eingekauft wurde kann man sie jetzt nicht für 65 verkaufen. Und schon ist der Händler so böse und geldgierig.
Mein Händler gibt mir sogar mal ne Rolle oder Rute zum testen mit wenn ich mich nicht enstscheiden kann. Wenn der Händler viel teurer ist als im Internet, kaufe ich auch online. Ich verschenke auch kein Geld. 
PS: versucht mal für ne gebrochene Rute, die Ihr online gekauft habt Garantie zu bekommen.

So und nun muß ich meine Ware hier im Laden neu auspreisen +300bis400% :q

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Der Thread bestätigt mal wieder, es gibt ein Perpetuum Mobile.
> 
> The show must go on!


 
die 1000 schaffen wir heute#6

MfG Algon

PS: Und nicht vergessen, eigentlich wollen wir doch alle das Gleiche. GUTES Angelzubehör zu FAIREN Preisen.


----------



## gismo150 (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo

möchte hier auch mal meine Senf dazugeben!!!

ich vergleiche einfach die Preise und da wo es günstig ist kauf ich ganz einfach
Ich hab bei beiden (Versandhandel und Angelladen) mehrere Tausend Euronen liegen gelassen, was solls.

Zum eigentlichen Thema Lidel:
Ich denke ein paar Sachen kann man schon kaufen z.B.
Die Angeltasche mit den Plastikboxen. Wenn ich die woanderst kauf bin ich knapp 50 Euronen los.
Die Watthose wenn die 1 Jahr hält hat sie ihren Zweck erfüllt find ich für das Geld!!!
Zum Spruch wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!! Kauf ich mir eine teure Watthose bleib irgendwo hängen, hab ein Loch drin darf ich mir auch wieder eine neue kaufen.

Fazit: Es muss doch jeder selber wissen was und wo er kauft und wo nicht

Gruss und Petri Heil


----------



## ernie1973 (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

"Nach 30 Jahren angelei kann man auch nicht besser als andere beurteilen ob das lidl-zeug was taugt, wenn man selber nie was hochwertiges in gebrauch hatte.."

Wenn man aber beides hat & kennt & benutzt, dann erkennt man mit etwas Erfahrung selbst, was von dem billigen Kram sein Geld wert ist (oder wert sein könnte - manches zeigt erst die Zeit & die Praxis)  - und was nicht!

;O)

E.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Harry48 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen.
> 
> Mal ne kurze Frage, oder Info.
> 
> ...


 
Also ich war in zwei Länden und da waren so gut wie alles Sets noch vorhanden. Das war Montag am frühen Abend. Abgesehen davon, würde ich nicht unbedingt zu den Sets raten.


----------



## Anemone (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Vielleicht sollten die Lidl- Gegner sich lieber freuen.... wenn der Kram ja ach soooo "Schrott" ist und man damit keinen Fisch fängt, dann bleibt ja in logischer Konsequenz mehr für die, die "hochwertige Ruten und Zubehör" kaufen.

Also, was regt ihr euch eigentlich so auf? 

Ich hab mir auch das ein oder andere gekauft- wird noch getestet. Aber als noch-nicht-Profi versenk ich lieber ein paar günstige GuFis als das teure Zeug. 

Jedem das Seine, oder wie hieß das?!?!?! #d


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hier NETTO hat och noch wat für euch ....


----------



## Anemone (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Hier NETTO hat och noch wat für euch ....


 

Viiiiiiel zu billig, bestimmt alles Schrott. Keine Rute für über 400€... näää, so geht das nicht! :vik:


...und 6 Blinker für unter 4€, damit fängt ma eh nix...


----------



## MrFloppy (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

so'n mist. ich hab leider keinen netto in der nähe. der grill wäre net schlecht ;-) und dazu der frisch gekaufe lachs von seite 1 :-D
bei den preisen lohnt sich das angeln ja fast schon nimmer ...

ein glück, dass es nicht nur kosten-nutzen-denker unter den anglern gibt.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Hier NETTO hat och noch wat für euch ....


 

Das 3teilige Wobblerset sieht interessant aus für den Preis. Ist aber bestimmt schon eh alles Weg. Das Angebot ist von Montag!


----------



## Fanne (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei uns im Netto und Lidl liegt immernoch kram ! 

Ich selber hab mir auch so nen Elektronischen Bissanzeiger geholt !


für den Preis unschlagbar !


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fanne schrieb:


> Bei uns im Netto und Lidl liegt immernoch kram !
> 
> Ich selber hab mir auch so nen Elektronischen Bissanzeiger geholt !
> 
> ...



Kommt halt immer darauf an, wo der LIDL sich befindet. In so einem abgelegenen Kaff, in dem man nicht mal angeln kann, (in so einem war ich), liegt halt noch einiges herum. Auch 3 Tage nach dem Angebotstart. In anderen LIDL`s ist halt am Montagmorgen um 10:00 Uhr schon alles ausverkauft.#6


----------



## Thorben93 (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo, habe mir gestern die Zugehörtasche gekauf, Sonst war noch alles Daa,..


----------



## Algon (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Also, ich finde, für Einsteiger oder Gelegenheitsangler sind diese Lidl und Aldi Angebote zumindest preiswerte Aternativen.


 
NOCHMAL:
es geht nicht um den Preis. Warum muß man das Zeug jetzt im Lidl kaufe. Das gibt es doch überall, das ganze Jahr lang.
Fragt den Händler mal nach gebrauchten Zubehör. Da ist dan auch mal ne gute shimano, abu, ect.  für 15 Euro drin.
*Billig ist nicht Preiswert.*

MfG Algon


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> NOCHMAL:
> es geht nicht um den Preis. Warum muß man das Zeug jetzt im Lidl kaufe. Das gibt es doch überall, das ganze Jahr lang.
> Fragt den Händler mal nach gebrauchten Zubehör. Da ist dan auch mal ne gute shimano, abu, ect.  für 15 Euro drin.
> *Billig ist nicht Preiswert.*
> ...



|kopfkrat


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> NOCHMAL:
> es geht nicht um den Preis. Warum muß man das Zeug jetzt im Lidl kaufe. Das gibt es doch überall, das ganze Jahr lang.
> Fragt den Händler mal nach gebrauchten Zubehör. Da ist dan auch mal ne gute shimano, abu, ect.  für 15 Euro drin.
> *Billig ist nicht Preiswert.*
> ...



Du nervst! |krach:

Schreibst in jedem zweiten Kommentar schon nicht mehr das Selbe, sondern schon fast das Gleiche!

Hast du dir das irgendwie zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht?


----------



## TomHQ (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe heute bei Netto auch Angelsachen gesehen: 

http://viewer.zmags.com/showmag.php?linksid=1328#/page0/

Gekauft habe ich nichts, die Sachen (zumindest die, die noch da waren) sahen alle nicht besonders vertrauenswürdig aus.

Tom


----------



## maxe-hh (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hab jetzt die letzten zwei tage mit grosser belustigung den thread verfolgt. weiter so #6
ist echt lustig.

meine meinung dazu: geiz ist geil!!!!


*wenn man schrott will.*
ist doch mit allen produkten so. 

und nu bitte weiter ist echt lustig der thread |wavey:


----------



## ZombiAngler (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So Habe heute das Spinnangelset gekauft und das spiro-stip set wird am we mal am Forellenpuff ausprobiert. Mal sehen was es taugt


----------



## Zentrio (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So langsam hat man hier jede meinung ca 20mal gelesen...
ich habe mit jetzt doch noch die zubehör tasche geholt, die is echt top 8 boxen, viel platz...

also leute die sagen das die lidl angelsachen vom grund auf nix taugen sollten ab jetzt hier aufhören zu schreiben, 

denn ich finde das nervt.

und das es hin und wieder beim Angeldealer günstige sachen gibt ist mittlerweile auch klar.

um das alles einmal zusammen zu fassen für den preisbewussten wochenendangler: 
-die rollen funktionieren nach 1-4 jahren immer noch, da sind 16€ echt inordnung.
-die Zubehörtasche soll auch gut sein. 
-die ruten sind für einen gelegenheits angler auch ok.
-käscher musste beim angeln dabei haben, und es gibt schlechtere.
-posen sollen nicht so gut verarbeitet sein, werden aber trotzdem einen biss anzeigen      können.
-schnur ist halt ne günstige schnur. aber für den preis ok.
-gummiköder sind die "Standart farben" drin. für 10€ auf jeden fall ok
-wobblerset  kann man versuchen muss man aber nicht. 
-bissanzeiger günstig und besser als von Askari (da habe ich welche von und gehen auch ;-))
-der Rod Pod ist günstig und gut
-knicklichter sind günstig und leuchten lange
wer mehr wissen will muss halt hier die 60seiten und 888 posts durchlesen...

bis dahin 

Zentrio

p.s.
beim lidl gibts übrigens meiner meinung nach die beste tiefkühl pizza...is aber billiger als die marken pizza...komisch oder? ach ja und beim penny gibts 15 tiefkühl aufbackbrötchen für nen euro, praktisch und lecker ;-)


----------



## ZombiAngler (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Joha bin mal gespannt wie sichs mit der Angeln lässt.Werd mich am Samstag abend mal melden und berichten.


----------



## Evil Deeds (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

der rod pod ist gut?! 
also ich habe ihn 
der ist von behr und kostet normal 80€ 
und naja ich finde ihn klasse einfach top !!!


----------



## grazy04 (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> Überall kaufst du die Lichter in Mengen und beim Händler einzeln? Fage deine Händler mal was er für 100 haben will?
> 
> MfG Algon



richtig lesen....
es ging nicht darum ob ich die Teile "überall in verschiedenen Mengen kaufe" , sondern um den Preis..... oder steht da irgendwo da ich ne Menge x irgenwo gekauft habe ???? |uhoh:

Wenn der Händler der Meinung ist er muss solche Preise machen hatter Pech !! Und das trifft für mich immer zu..... wenns woanders, also im Netz, bei Lidl, Obi, Netto oder wo sonst auch immer, billiger ist kauf ich das da !! 
Aber da mein Dealer auch Angebote macht oder Artikel führt die in Iher Quallität deutlich besser sind brauch er sich nicht fürchten wenn Lidl solche Angebote macht. Im Gegeteil, ich war heute wieder da und habe ein wenig mit ihm gegwasselt... er hat in den letzten 4 Tagen mehr Zubehör, Rutenauflagen, Schnur ect verkauft als sonst..... fast jeder der bei Lidl ein Rodpod, ne Rolle oder ein Set gekauft hat, hat sich bei Ihm zusätzlich eingedeckt..... also passt es doch wieder
und ich wette das der eine oder andere seine nächste Angel, Rolle oder was auch immer bei Ihm kauft!!!


----------



## Zentrio (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Evil Deeds schrieb:


> der rod pod ist gut?!
> also ich habe ihn
> der ist von behr und kostet normal 80€
> und naja ich finde ihn klasse einfach top !!!


:vik:SORRY:vik:

EDIT:
Ich wünsche auf jeden fall allen die beim lidl ein schnäppchen gemacht haben viel spaß und freut euch wie ich mich...|supergri


----------



## Jessika (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Gestern habe ich die Spinner gekauft, heute ausprobiert und alle laufen Top.
Heute habe noch 5 Sätze nachgekauft.:m
Wo bekomme ich das für 3,99?
Bei meinem Geräterhändler bekomme ich für 3.99 nur einem feuchten Händerdruck, mehr aber nicht.


----------



## Algon (2. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

na dann, werde ich eure Lobesgesänge nicht weiter stören.
Seit aber auch so fair und schreibt wenn es Schrott war.
Ich bin raus.

MfG Algon


----------



## ZombiAngler (3. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mach ich verlass dich drauf


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So, der erste Erfahrungsbericht.
Der allererste Angeltag 2009 brachte nach diversen Rotaugen einen fünfpfündigen Karpfen, und zwar auf der Rute mit der LIDL-Freilaufrolle. Ich hatte zwar eine Pose montiert und fischte mitten in im Wasser liegenden Baumstämmen, aber dennoch.....

zu aller Überraschung ging die Rolle nicht kaputt...#6
und machte einen durchaus souveränen Eindruck. Geht also doch!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

war heute nochmal beim Liddl, und: da lag tatsächlich noch eine jungfräulich verpackte 4000er Freilaufrolle|bigeyes

nach einer kurzen Funktionsüberprüfung wurde diese als für den Preis durchaus erwerbbar eingestuft und schon stand ich damit an der Kasse:g

|wavey:


----------



## ZombiAngler (5. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Jawoll war heute (gestern) auch draussen.Muss sagen das ich positiv überrascht bin! Habe 11 Forellen gefangen alle mit der Lidl Rute. Fand sie zwar ein bisschen steif aber fürn Puff reicht sie.


----------



## Nask7 (5. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also meine Frau hat mir das Posenset einfach mal mitgebracht,muss sagen die sind net schlecht.Nur bissel schade fand ich anfangs,dass die Grammzahlen net drauf standen.Hab dann probiert und selber raufgemalt.Den anderen Kleinkram der mit dabei is,kann man immer mal gebrauchen,psssst....hätte lieber die Angeltasche gehabt... aber naja,war ja nur gut gemeint.Kauf ich mir die selbst wenn ich noch eine abbekomm.Kollege hat die auch,sieht sehr robust aus.
Achja,den elektrischen Bissanzeiger hat sie auch noch
mitgebracht-muss ihn allerdings erst testen bevor ich mir eine Meinung drüber bilde.(sieht sehr unstabil aus das Ding)!

Gruß: Nask7#6


----------



## Zentrio (5. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na dann, werde ich eure Lobesgesänge nicht weiter stören.
> Seit aber auch so fair und schreibt wenn es Schrott war.
> ...



sorry ich meine ja nur, einfach zu sagen alles doof beim lidl ist halt nicht richtig,
denn viele zubehörsachen sind für den OTTO normal Angler gut zu gebrauchen.
wenn ich ein profi Angler wäre der jeden tag am wasser ist, würde ich vieleicht auch nicht all die sachen im lidl kaufen. (Außer die zubehörtasche rod pod)

denn wie gesagt ich persönlich finde die freilaufrolle ein bissel schwer und damit täglich am wasser wäre schon krass.
da gibts für mehr geld halt geringeres gewicht...

und die sachen die ich mir gekauft habe machen letzten endes einen guten eindruck.

also gib deinen senf dazu#6

LG Zentrio


----------



## Petri (5. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also, 
wer billiges angelgerät hat fängt nicht weniger, daß ist ja mal klar.

Was aber auch ne ganz klare sache ist, man spürt den unterschied, wenn ein fisch dran hängt.
Die bremse einer hochwertigen funktioniert ganz anders als ne billige. wenn man bei ner billigen die bremskraft verstellt, muß man oft erstmal von hand schnur von der rolle ziehen, damit die neue einstellung auch wirklich wirkt. das werden sicher viele leute bestätigen können. 
Bei kleinen fischen wird man im drill keinen unterschied merken. wenn was großes beißt allerdings schon. 
wer wirklich viel angelt lernt hochwertiges gerät zu schätzen.

Bei Ruten gibt es auch ganz klar quälitätsunterschiede. Die lidl-ruten machen nen eindruck als wären se nicht viel stabiler als salzstangen. An so ner Rute möchte ich dem fisch zu liebe nix großes drillen. 
Ich hab eine der ruten. also weiß wovon ich rede.

Rod Pod:
ich habe so ein lidl pod, und ich hab ein pod für 160€.
Das lidl-pod mag ausreichen, wenn ich es mit den lidl-ruten verende, weil die nix wiegen(salzstangen). wenn man drei schwerere ruten mit großen rollen drauflegt, wird das ganze sehr wackelig. nimmt man die äußere rute vom pod, neigt sich das ding.
In der Mitte kann man ne rute mit großer rolle nicht vernünftig ablegen, weil nunmal die stange dadrunter ist. die rolle liegt also auf. mal kurz noch etwas schnur einkurbeln während die rute auf dem pod liegt ist so ziemlich nervig. 
Jeder Euro für mein teueres pod hat sich gelohnt. 

Wer hin und wieder auf kleine fische angelt, kann mit dem zeug seinen spaß haben. für gehobene ansprüche ist das zeug aber nix. bezieht sich jetzt natürlich nur auf die sachen über die ich hier schreibe.

Gruß
Carsten


und was das mit Laden oder onlineshop angeht:

hab mit meinen aktuellen ruten etwas ärger. die sind erst relativ neu auf dem markt und noch nicht ausgereift, wie ich festellen mußte. 
hab se bei meinem händler schonmal umgetauscht. gleiches problem. Wenn der vertreter da ist, finden wir ne lösung. also ganz andere ruten oder was auch immer. 
Über onlineshop wär das mit sicherheit um einiges komplizierter.


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (10. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> Hallo,
> 
> na dann, werde ich eure Lobesgesänge nicht weiter stören.
> Seit aber auch so fair und schreibt wenn es Schrott war.
> ...



So, weil wir ehrlich sein wollten und Erfahrungen umtauschen, will ich jetzt von der Rolle was berichten. An einer Rolle ist jetzt Schnurfangbügel an der Seite wo Schnurlaufröllchen ist rausgesprungen und Freilauf lässt sich schwer ausschalten. Die zweite Rolle immer noch Top. Frage ist nur, ob das "Montagsrolle" war, oder lässt auch die zweite auf sich nicht lange warten? Bissanzeiger funkt einwandfrei. Hat noch jemand Probleme mit Lidl-Ware?


----------



## Rudolf (10. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Probleme? Jetzt nicht mehr!
Nachdem ich die Pilkrute mit Rolle zuhause ausgepackt und genauer inspziert habe, liess ich mir mein Geld wieder geben.
Die Spule hatte richtig einen Schlag weg und lief beim Abziehen der Schnur total unrund. Bremse einstellen war fast unmöglich.
Aber bei der Rückgabe im Geschäft traten keine Probleme auf.
Fazit: Lieber ein paar Euro mehr ansparen und vernünftiges Werkzeug kaufen!

Und dann kanns im Sommer wieder nach LL gehen!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Eugen Eichmann schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Probleme mit Lidl-Ware?



Meine Freilaufrolle macht nun nach dem vierten Einsatz einige schleifende und unrunde Getriebegeräusche. 
Werde mal nachfetten und berichten.


----------



## zokky (11. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Da bin ich froh das ich mir nur die Angeltasche gekauft habe. Wollte auch die Freilaufrolle mitnehmen aber meine Wahl viel dann auf die Spro Hardliner aus dem Fachgeschäft.
Nächste Woche gibts im TOOM Markt Angelsachen. zB. ein Rod -Pod für knapp 20 Euros. Nur so als Info.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (12. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

in der Werbung die ich bereits gesehen habe sieht man noch nichts das Toom was im Angebot hat.


----------



## zokky (12. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Gilt vielleicht nur in Bayern.
http://www.toom.de/index.php?id=97&tx_nxtoomangebote_pi3[markt]=41&cHash=10a48324af

Schau mal den Prospekt Bayern/Olching.


----------



## Student (12. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



zokky schrieb:


> Schau mal den Prospekt Bayern/Olching.



Schaut mal das Model auf er zweiten Seite an, genial kombiniert: Wathose und Pilkrute :q


----------



## Fabiasven (12. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hatte jetzt die letzten Tage das Rod Pod von Lidl zum Angeln mit. Ich muss sagen, bin eigentlich zufrieden.


----------



## unloved (13. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe die Freilaufrolle testen können. Habe keine Probleme damit, nur der Schnurclip ist nicht zu gebrauchen, bei mir fällt die Schnur immer wieder raus.


----------



## Terraxx (13. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mir nun allet durchjelesen 
Von Seite 30-61 und muss sagen...
Angler ist nicht gleich Angler.
Ich verstehe ja die angler, die viel viel Geld haben und sich Rute&Rolle für jeweils 100€ und mehr kaufen, gut wenn sie das Geld haben, sollen sie sich freuen aber ich kanns es nicht verstehen, wie hier einige solcher Angler Anglern, die viell. nicht so viel Geld haben, es einfach nicht einsehen so viel Geld auszugeben oder auch Angler, die sich auch mit günstigem Angezubehör zufrieden geben, ihre Meinung aufzwengen wollen.
Ich habe selber schon mit Angeln geangelt und einen 7kg-Karpfen damit rausgezogen, ohne zu wissen, dass diese Rute von Aldi ist, es kann ein Mörderspaß gemacht, denn es gab eine supergleichmäßige Aktion und die dazugehörige Rolle hat gleichmäßig Schnur abgezogen.
Meint ihr den Fisch hats gestört, dass sie von Aldi ist?

Aber gut, ich bin selber einer, der nicht viel Geld hat, weil Schüler und habe mir mal den Kescher, 2 Bissnazeiger und die Zubehörtasche gekauft, alles macht einen sehr vernünftigen Eindruck, Bald werd ich mir noch vom 1€-Laden irgendwelche Kamerataschen von Hamma holen, wo ich die Bissanzeiger reinmache und fertig.
Dann fehlt nur noch der Inhalt von 4 Boxen der Tasche und dann steht dem Erfolg nichts mehr im Wege 
Allen noch schöne Angeltage 

Yannick


----------



## flasha (13. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nun allet durchjelesen
> Von Seite 30-61 und muss sagen...
> Angler ist nicht gleich Angler.
> Ich verstehe ja die angler, die viel viel Geld haben und sich Rute&Rolle für jeweils 100€ und mehr kaufen, gut wenn sie das Geld haben, sollen sie sich freuen aber ich kanns es nicht verstehen, wie hier einige solcher Angler Anglern, die viell. nicht so viel Geld haben, es einfach nicht einsehen so viel Geld auszugeben oder auch Angler, die sich auch mit günstigem Angezubehör zufrieden geben, ihre Meinung aufzwengen wollen.
> ...



Schöner Post! Reifer als andere Herrschaften hier


----------



## Zanderzeit (13. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Was diskutiert ihr denn alle über dieses Thema?
Habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun |supergri
Is doch gut, lasst doch jeden mit dem Gerät angeln mit dem er will. Ich selber angele auch Markengeräte aber na und, ich denke dass ich mit Aldi u Co Geräten genauso dicke Fische fangen könnte. Schließ mal jemand diesen Thread :g


----------



## Wattwurm62 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Warum schließen? Hier gehts um Verbrauchertips zu Angelsachen von Lidl. Und jeder sollte eigentlich nur seine Erfahrungen schreiben, damit man sich ein Bild über die angebotenen Sachen machen kann. 
Für Gelegenheitsangler sind die Angebote doch in Ordnung. Und darum sollen sie sich hier informieren. Für Leute, die viel und professioneller angeln, sind diese Angebote eh uninteressant.
Jedem das Seine...


----------



## Anemone (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also, meine Aalrute von Lidl hat sich letzte Woche durchaus bewährt.
Leider hing zwar kein dicker Fisch dran, dafür aber eine wahnsinnig schwere, mit Wasser gefüllte Plastiktüte, die bestimmt auch ein paar Kilo hatte...|kopfkrat

Rute ganz, Schnur ganz und noch was für den Umweltschutz getan, prima!


----------



## Ute (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe auch mit "Billigkram" angefangen. Damit bekommt man auch seine Fische. Man ärgert mal hin und wieder etwas mehr, weil was nicht klappt.
Hab mir mal was sau teures geleistet. Und??
Nu bin ich veröhnt. Einfach geil die teuren Sachen. Nu will ich nur noch gutes Zeugs.
Aber am Anfang hat der billge Zeugs halt gereicht.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Zanderzeit schrieb:


> Schließ mal jemand diesen Thread


 
nee, versteh ich jetzt auch nicht so ganz, diesen Wunsch...

Es ist doch (für die, die es interessiert) gut, sich hier Infos zu holen, ob bzw. für welche Sachen der Weg zum Discounter sich lohnt.

Ich denke mal, dass z.B. die Zubehörtasche und der Kescher doch recht gut weggekommen sind.

Und wem der Threat auf den Senkel geht, der sollte ihn doch einfach ignorieren (so wie ich z.B. die Catch&Release und Schwarzangel-Threats ignoriere).


----------



## ernie1973 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

...vielleicht ist der Thread ja denen ein Dorn im Auge, die schlechte Erfahrungen mit teurem Gerät gemacht haben und sich nun ärgern, viel Geld für ebenfalls "China-Ware" ausgegeben zu haben!(es gibt interessante links zum Thema Plagiate teurer Rollen / Ruten etc...die fälschen die bösen Jungs nämlich mittlerweile auch schon!).

*grins*

Natürlich ist vieles von dem Discounter-Kram minderwertig, aber der Kescher ist weltklasse für 13,99 € und ihr werdet es nicht glauben, ich habe mir aus jux mal die Schnur geholt und bin von der 25´er total begeistert!

Mal sehen, wie lange sie gut ist, aber sie fischt sich besser, als einige meiner teuren Schnüre - klar ist sowas wie Stroft etc. eine Klasse für sich, aber bei den "Mittelklasse"-Qualitäts-Schnüren habe ich schon oft geflucht, vor allem wegen der teilweise schlechten Tragkraft beim Knoten!!!(wobei sie teilweise bei allen möglichen verschiedenen Knoten schlecht waren - und Ja, ich kann mehr als einen Knoten !).

Also - ich find´ den thread gut und der Erfahrungsaustausch hilft, den minderwertigen Kram vom brauchbaren zu unterscheiden!

Wenn noch mehr Betriebe in die Kurzarbeit müssen, dann ist es doch toll, wenn manch´ einer sein Hobby auch für wenig Geld noch ausüben kann, oder???

Ernie


----------



## Lucius (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich persönlich muss sagen das Ich seit bestimmt 2 Jahren nicht mehr bei Lidl kaufe und diesen Dr...sladen boykotiere, und das obwohl Ich als ehemals selbstständiger nun Harz4 beziehe und mit Sicherheit auch auf´s Geld schaue!
Aber erst die Überwachung der Mitarbeiter, dann der Betrug mit den Pfandflaschen, dann die Meldung das man bei Lidl Schweiz lieber abgelaufene Lebensmittel mit Reinigungsmittel vergiftet um zu verhindern das Obdachlose diese sich aus den Containern holen statt Sie ihnen oder einer "Tafel" zu verfügung zu stellen und jetzt schon wieder dieser Fund von Datenschutzrelevanten Informationen die über Mitarbeiter angelegt wurden,.....neee....für mich absolut no go, dieser Dre..sladen.

Und mal ehrlich, Ich hab hier in der nähe einen kleinen Tackledealer, bei dem bekommt man auch billige Markenware von zB. Balzer etc,...Ich glaube das das meiste was man bei Lidl kaufen kann auch in besserer Qualität für nur wenige Euronen mehr bei seinem Tackledealer auftreiben kann und dann vorallem auch jemanden im Zweifelsfall hat, der schnell reagiert bei einem Garantiefall......

Aber das ist meine persönliche Sicht und Einstellung zu dieser unsäglichen Ausgeburt unseres "Raubtierkapitalismuss"


----------



## RheinBarbe (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe den RodPod jetzt mehrfach im Einsatz gehabt, ist vollkommen in Ordnung für meinen Einsatz. 

Die Freilaufrollen sind auch supertoll, lediglich habe ich Fireline auf der einen Spule und hatte da schon einige Verhedderungen des Todes gehabt. Werde die jetzt mit Mono bespulen, damit gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## andree_h1978 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich kaufe meine sachen eigentlich immer nur im angelfachmarkt  ich hab mir aber die zubehörtasche und auch die freilaufrollen beim lidl gekauft und kann nur sagen für den preis ist das absolut zu empfehlen die tasche ist sehr gut verarbeitet und die 20 euro ist echt ein super preis das kosten die dosen ja schon alleine im angeladen!!!


----------



## Petri (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

hab die freirolle zwar nicht im besitz, aber hab sie mir mal angeguckt. ein kleiner nachteil der gleich ins auge fällt das an dem einstellungsknauf hinten gummi ist. 
ich hab ne günstige freilaufrolle hier rumfliegen, die ebenfalls den gummiüberzug hat. Irgendwann hat das ding angefangen beim einstellen vom freilauf mitzurutschen, wenn man in den festeren bereich kommt. ist ne ärgerliche sache..

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Terraxx (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

apro pro heute...
Was haltet ihr von dem Diamant.-Werkzeugschleifer für 1.99€?

Könnte man den nicht für Haken und Zwischenschliff für Msser nehmen?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wenn die "Ritze" tief genug ist, sollte das mit dem Hakenschärfen gehen

bei 1,99 EUR frage ich mich aber, wie lange die Beschichtung hält...


----------



## Terraxx (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> wenn die "Ritze" tief genug ist, sollte das mit dem Hakenschärfen gehen
> 
> bei 1,99 EUR frage ich mich aber, wie lange die Beschichtung hält...


joa...Bei meinem Angelgeschäft kostet das das 4-fache...


----------



## kraftian (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hab mir gerade den Diamant.-Werkzeugschleifer geholt. Für 1,99 EUR kannst du nicht viel falsch machen. Auf der Verpackung steht extra noch, das die Nut zu schärfen von Angelhaken und Dartpfeilen geeignet ist. 
Hab es gleich mal getestet und muss sagen, dass es sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## Terraxx (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



kraftian schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade den Diamant.-Werkzeugschleifer geholt. Für 1,99 EUR kannst du nicht viel falsch machen. Auf der Verpackung steht extra noch, das die Nut zu schärfen von Angelhaken und Dartpfeilen geeignet ist.
> Hab es gleich mal getestet und muss sagen, dass es sehr gut funktioniert.


cool, dann wird der auch bald in meiner Angeltasche landen.
In welche Richtung schärft man eig. den Haken?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hey,

ich höhre immer nur RodPod und Rolle mit Rute und Kescher...#c
Hat von Euch denn schon mal jemand sich das 73-teilige Gummifisch-Set gekauft? Hat jemand mit den Dingern schon seine Erfahrungen machen können? 
Sind die Dinger zum Gufieren-Lernen tauglich?|kopfkrat


----------



## Oberst (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich höhre immer nur RodPod und Rolle mit Rute und Kescher...#c
> Hat von Euch denn schon mal jemand sich das 73-teilige Gummifisch-Set gekauft? Hat jemand mit den Dingern schon seine Erfahrungen machen können?
> Sind die Dinger zum Gufieren-Lernen tauglich?|kopfkrat



Wenn du die die Mühe machst und etwas in diesem Thread liest, wirst du auch Meinungen zu den Gummifischen finden.
U.a. sollen die zu steif sein.

Aber an deinem ersten Satz erkennt man doch auch schon, was bei Lidl was taugt. Sonst würdest du mehr Meinungen zu den Gummifischen finden.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Oberst schrieb:


> Wenn du die die Mühe machst und etwas in diesem Thread liest, wirst du auch Meinungen zu den Gummifischen finden.
> U.a. sollen die zu steif sein.



Danke für deine Einschätzung. Aber ich lese mir jetzt sicherlich nicht fast 1000 Postings durch, nur um irgendwas über die GuFis zu finden. Das ist mir zu viel Arbeit, da ich den Thread nicht oft genug verfolgte um etwa zu wissen, wo genau das mit den GuFis stehen soll.



Oberst schrieb:


> Aber an deinem ersten Satz erkennt man doch auch schon, was bei Lidl was taugt. Sonst würdest du mehr Meinungen zu den Gummifischen finden.



Es könnte auch sein, dass nicht so viele die Teile gekauft haben und desshalb die Meinungen zu den Teilen fehlen, Herr Oberst.


----------



## Oberst (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also die tatsächliche Meinung war, dass die GuFis nicht viel taugen.
Aber !!!
Jeder macht seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit den Sachen.
Ich hatte mir mal die Spinner von Lidl zugelegt und wunderbar gefangen, obwohl andere behaupteten, die Spinner würden nicht laufen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Dann werde ich die Dinger bald mal testen und mir ein eigenes Bild von den Dingern machen. Da ich ehh noch nie mit Gufis geangelt habe sind die zum "lernen" sicherlich nicht das Schlechteste...|rolleyes


----------



## Borstenwurm (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe zur Zeit die Knicklichter von Lidl im Gebrauch !!!:q

Die haben wirklich eine Topqualität bei einem sehr günstigen Preis !!!#6


----------



## dodo12 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Gibt es da immernoch Angelsachen zu kaufen, oder habe ich es verpasst?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Lidl=Schrott  Spart lieber etwas und kauft euch z.B Shimano Ruten oder Lucky Craft Wobbler und nicht so ein Schrott aus Lidl der von 12 Uhr bis Mittag hält !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terraxx (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Lidl=Schrott wer sich dort Angelsachen kauft, der hat keine Ahnung vom angeln! Spart lieber etwas und kauft euch z.B Shimano Ruten oder Lucky Craft Wobbler und nicht so ein Schrott aus Lidl der von 12 Uhr bis Mittag hält !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LoL - laughable post ever :v


----------



## Wattwurm62 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und wieder ne geistreiche Aussage von jemandem der glaubt, nur weil er ne Shimanorute und nen Lucky-Wobbler besitzt, hat er nun Ahnung vom Angeln. #q#q


----------



## Kampfler (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Lidl=Schrott wer sich dort Angelsachen kauft, der hat keine Ahnung vom angeln! Spart lieber etwas und kauft euch z.B Shimano Ruten oder Lucky Craft Wobbler und nicht so ein Schrott aus Lidl der von 12 Uhr bis Mittag hält !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wohl dem, der sich Shimano- und Luck Craft-Utensilien leisten kann, alle anderen werden wohl niieemmaallss in ihrem Leben auch nur einen Fisch fangen!!!!

man merkt, der Herr SpinnAngler hat wirklich was aufm Kasten #q


----------



## Karpfenflüsterer (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo!!!!!!!!!!!!Lidl = Lebensmittel und das wars dann auch.


----------



## Wattwurm62 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Es geht hier um die Erfahrungen mit den angebotenen Sachen und nicht darum, ob jemand den Laden gut findet. Und wenn die "Schlaumeier" hier das nicht raffen... möööönsch..niemand zwingt euch den Thread hier zu lesen...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> wer sich dort Angelsachen kauft, der hat keine Ahnung vom angeln!



Lieber Herr Spinnangler!

Mich stört tatsächlich nur dieser eine Satz. Meinst du, die hohe Kunst des Angelns habe irgendwas mit Gerätschaften zu tun?

Oder vielleicht doch mit Anpirschen, Beobachtungsgabe, Einfühlung usw. ?

Nicht?

Nun ja, ich verbeuge mich vor deiner Meisterschaft und kaufe, sofern ich dazu Lust verspüre, mein Zeug, wo immer ich gerade bin.

P.S.: Wie viele Jahrzehnte Erfahrung hast du denn auf dem Buckel, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich angel seit dem ich 5 Jahre alt bin. Und glaubs mir die Lidlsachen taugen nicht. Ich wette wenn man einen Hecht von einem Meter von dem Wobbler überzeugen kann und er am Haken hängt reißt der Sprengring ab. Mir soll es egal sein kauft euch doch ne special-edition aus Lidl und geht auf Zander. Ich habe für meine Shimano Sachen gespart und nicht in den ..... geschoben bekommen. Und wenn ich so wenig Erfahrung habe kann ich ja euch mal ein paa Fangbilder zeigen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Spinnangler:

deine Fangbilder interessieren nicht wirklich. Ich mache z.B. nicht mal welche. Nur anderen die "Ahnung vom Angeln" abzusprechen, weil sie hin und wieder was beim Discounter testen wollen (ich glaube nämlich, dass es genau auf dieses "Testen" ankommt; schau mer mal, würde Beckenbauer sagen), zeugt von einer gewissen Überheblichkeit deinerseits.

Viel er noch lernen muss, der junge Padawan...
|bigeyes


----------



## Oberst (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Lidl=Schrott  Spart lieber etwas und kauft euch z.B Shimano Ruten oder Lucky Craft Wobbler und nicht so ein Schrott aus Lidl der von 12 Uhr bis Mittag hält !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




#c|peinlich|splat2:


----------



## Terraxx (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich sag ja, laughable post...
Ich finde keine Worte mehr für so ein Blödsinns-|bla:


----------



## ernie1973 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Naja - wenn er Jahrgang 1993 ist, dann hat er ja noch was Zeit, um Geist und Charakter auszuformen!

;O) *grins*

1993 habe ich mein Abi gemacht und war schon lange Angler - aber er weiß es vermutlich besser!?!

hihihi - naja, aber der Teil der Jugend, der angelt ist meist noch zumindest ausbaufähig!

Wenn ich da manche Kiddies hier in Köln so ansehe - oh weia!

;O)

Gebt ihm Zeit!

Ernie


----------



## JackDaniels78 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Vor allem was hat das fuer eine Auswirkung auf meinen Fang ob ich meine Koeder in einer Lidltasche zum See nehme oder in irgendnem Markenteil? Das ist dem Fisch doch voellig egal. Manche Leute hier werden wohl manchmal selber fangen........


----------



## südhesse (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also jetzt sag ich zu dem thema auch was wollte es mir zwar verkneifen aber egal^^
also ich habe mir das rod-pot geholt und es ist mehr als nur gut vorallem zu dem preis 
ich habes zuällig in nem angelkatalog (genau das selbe) gesehen und da hat es statt 39.95     89.95 gekostet... ist das für 89.95 jetzt besser? also nach der logik die hier manche vertretten wohl schon.... meine güte leutees kommt nicht immer darauf an was das zeug kostet sonder ob die qualität bzw das preis leistungsverhätniss stimmt... wäre ja genauso wenn ich sagen würde nächste woche ist das waschmittel im angebot das kostet jetzt aber 3 euro weniger somit ist es auch schlechte qualität^^^also ich denke ihr wisst was ich damit sagen will


----------



## ernie1973 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Naja - seine Aussage ist halt´ nur ein wenig undifferenziert!

Es gibt schon tolles teures Equipment - keine Frage - aber ich erzähle gerne ein Erlebnis aus einem Angelurlaub in Ungarn am Plattensee:

Es saßen dort einige "Carp-Profis" mit unglaublich teurem Tackle - alles vom Feinsten - echt geile teure Sachen!

Waren ein Franzose, ein Deutscher und zwei Österreicher!

Ich saß daneben, war allerdings erst am frühen Abend dort, weil ich Zander und Wels fangen wollte!

Die Karpfen Jungs prahlten mit ihrem Gerät - fachsimpelten - angelten - aber fingen nur Monster-Brassen!
Sie hatten Boilies dran - fütterten wie doof an - elektronische Bißanzeiger - Monster-Kescher - Freilaufrollen - alles sehr geiles Zeug!

Da kam am frühen Abend ein alter Ungar mit seiner Bambus-Rute und einer Rolle, die so ca. kurz nach dem 2. Weltkrieg gebaut worden sein muß.

Er setzte sich mitten zwischen die Carp-Pros und angelte mit Schwimmbrot und Mais, den er stilvoll noch am gekochten Kolben dabei hatte !

Er fing innerhalb von einer halben Stunde 5 schöne Karpfen und ging fröhlich und mega-schwer-bepackt mit den Karpfen in einem großen Netz über der Schulter wieder nach Hause!

Auf Pose - inmitten der Seerosen, die die Carp Jungs immer mieden, um nicht ihre teuren Montagen in Gefahr zu bringen!

Es war ein richtig großer dabei von bestimmt 12 Pfund - die anderen müssen so um die 4-8 Pfund gehabt haben!

Ich saß´ da mit meinem Kumpel und wir haben uns nicht mehr eingekriegt!

Ach ja, einen schönen Zander habe ich auch noch bekommen auf Fischfetzen - Welse bissen leider nur im Mini-Format!

Aber ihr könnt Euch vorstellen, was für einen Spaß ich an der Geschichte hatte und noch habe!!!

Die "Profis" haben danach noch kurz gemeckert - dann alles eingepackt und waren weg!

...ich denke jeder kann sich selbst die Moral zu der Geschichte denken, oder???

Ernie


----------



## Fanne (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Lidl=Schrott  Spart lieber etwas und kauft euch z.B Shimano Ruten oder Lucky Craft Wobbler und nicht so ein Schrott aus Lidl der von 12 Uhr bis Mittag hält !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




hab mir letztes Jahr ne Rute von Thomas Phillips gekauft für 22 Euronen ... und muss sagen die hält immernoch und hatte schon dicke hechte  gedrillt °!° 


erzähl uns nix von billigschrott ! deite rute ist auch MADE IN JAPAN  ...wären sie hier produziert, wäre es ebenfalls BILLIGSCHROTT !


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Gebt ihm Zeit




Alle Zeit der Welt, ich glaube fast, er bereut es schon...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> kauft euch z.B Shimano Ruten oder Lucky Craft Wobbler !!!


 
Die Kunst besteht darin die billigen Sachen, welche etwas taugen, von denen zu unterscheiden, die wirklich Müll sind.
Mit teuren Tackle angeln ist mir zu einfach....|supergri|supergri|supergri





SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> . Und glaubs mir die Lidlsachen taugen nicht. Ich wette wenn man einen Hecht von einem Meter von dem Wobbler überzeugen kann und er am Haken hängt reißt der Sprengring ab.


 
Erwähnte ich schon, das einer meiner erfolgreichsten Wobbler ursprünglich mal in so einer Lidl Raubfischbox war...
 |rolleyes|supergri



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> . . Und wenn ich so wenig Erfahrung habe kann ich ja euch mal ein paa Fangbilder zeigen.


 
Ich messe mich nur ungern mit Fangbildern, aber darauf lasse ich es ankommen...:m


----------



## Crotalus (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich messe mich nur ungern mit Fangbildern, aber darauf lasse ich es ankommen...:m



Ne, das wäre unfähr! Du fängst die großen Fische ja sogar mit dem Fireball. Das ist so günstig, da darf man gar nichts mit fangen^^ :q


----------



## Hecht1981 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hallo! ich empfehle sehr die elektronischen bissanzeiger.sehr sehr gut!! und der preis auch.mfg


----------



## dodo12 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kann man dort denn immernoch Zubehör und anderes kaufen, oder ist das alles schon weg?


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



südhesse schrieb:


> wäre ja genauso wenn ich sagen würde nächste woche ist das waschmittel im angebot das kostet jetzt aber 3 euro weniger somit ist es auch schlechte qualität^^^also ich denke ihr wisst was ich damit sagen will



Jepp. Als unser Lagerist erfahren hat, dass ich die Markenreifen im Net bei einem Discounter ca 1/3 billiger kaufe, sagte er, dass sie die Reifen 2 Wahl verkaufen (so etwas wie bei Fliesen:q), hat mich versucht zu erschrecken, dass die keine Garantie haben und, und, und. 

War heute mit meiner defekten Rolle bei Lidl. Ersatz hatten die nicht, aber ohne wenn und aber zurückgenommen und Geld zurück. Das Beste war eine Mitarbeiterin: als ich sagte, dass ich die Schnur auf der Spule ein wenig vermissen werde (war auch billig aber nicht vom Lidl), sagte sie:"Machen Sie nächstes Mal keine drauf"|muahah:. Na ja, nicht jeder ist ein Angler.


----------



## dodo12 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kann man dort denn immernoch Zubehör und anderes kaufen, oder ist das alles schon weg? 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber ich muss es schnell wissen.


----------



## Fanne (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

geh doch einfach gucken


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Kann man dort denn immernoch Zubehör und anderes kaufen, oder ist das alles schon weg?
> __________________
> Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber ich muss es schnell wissen.


 

Kommt auf die Filiale an, aber die interessanten Sachen (Tasche und Rodpod) sind eigentlich schon überall weg.


----------



## dodo12 (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ja es ist nur deshalb, das ich ziemlich weit weg wohne von dem nächsten Lidl.
ABer ich werde es probieren.
Danke.


----------



## Fanne (14. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Ja es ist nur deshalb, das ich ziemlich weit weg wohne von dem nächsten Lidl.
> ABer ich werde es probieren.
> Danke.


http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Fangfrisch@shop@ProductCategories?categoryId=421


----------



## Zentrio (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also ein freund von mir hat vorgestern noch ne zubehörtasche in paderborn ergattern können, nachdem er ganz neidisch mein gesehen hat:vik:waren übrigens noch 3 da :q

leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen meinen lidl kram auszuprobieren, jedoch habe ich jetzt erstmal 2 tage frei und mal schauen wo es mich hin verschlägt.#6

bin schon wieder ganz heiß drauf am see zu sitzen und mir nen schönen tag zu machen.

und selbst wenn ich mal nen tag keinen biss habe bleibt mir der schöne tag am see.

denn beim angeln gehts nicht nur um top Shimano mega dings bums geraffel:vik:, es geht auch ums genießen, beobachten, und ausprobieren.
heute beißt die forelle auf grünes bait, morgen auf nen orangen twister, und übermorgen kannste mit binenmade glück haben.
selbst wenn ich 10€ pro miniwobbler ausgebe kann ich pech haben und der fisch hat kein hunger.

so bis dahin
LG Zentrio


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nächstes Mal gibt's bei Lidl bestimmt eine Friedfischbox mit Maden.


----------



## dodo12 (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Fänd ich cool.
Aber besser wäre eine Zuchtset oder soetwas damit sich die selber züchten kann. 
Und Würmer.


----------



## JackDaniels78 (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Naja ich weiss ja nicht was deine Mami dazu sagt wenn du Maden züchtest.....|kopfkrat


----------



## Terraxx (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Maden kriegste im Kühlschrank im Fleisch 

Bie Netto gabs auch mal Angelzeug (selbe Woche), habs mir mal angeguckt, habe den Verkäufer die ganze Zeit gefargt, ob man nicht was am Ptreis machen könne, da ja schon Sachen angekartzt sind etc....gestern abend hat er gesagt ich solle heute wiederkomme, damit er das verbotener Weise reduzieren könne, ma schaun, was dabei rausspringt, denn die Rute&Rolle fand ich ganz ok für 9.99€


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

so 2wochen nach lidl zieht auch oft Aldi mit Sachen mit

ich hab mir bei Lidl die Wathose geholt,
ich brauche sie zwar nicht sehr oft und daher ist sowas billiges in ordnung
Abeer man schwitzt darin bestimmt ohne Ende^^


----------



## dodo12 (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich war gerade da, und habe mir das Ruten-Futteral für 13€ gekauft und das Spinnangler-Set mit Spinner und Stahlvorfächern. Die Freilaufrolle hatte ich ebendfalls in der hand : Sie machte einen sehrsehr guten Eindruck. Mal sehen ob ich mir die auch noch hole : Für 15€ da kann man ja nicht alzuviel falsch machen. Viele Liebe Grüße euer ausgestorbener Urvogel 

PS: Hat jemand schon einmal die Spinner ausprobiert, bzw. ihren Lauf im Wasser gesehn? Wäre nett könnten die jenigen etwas schreiben.


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Spinner sind ok, laufen gut und fangen auch.


----------



## dodo12 (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

AH, das hört sich ja schonmal gut an. 
Welchen von den dreien bevorzugst du denn?
MfG dodo


----------



## Balaton1980 (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> ich hab mir bei Lidl die Wathose geholt,
> ich brauche sie zwar nicht sehr oft und daher ist sowas billiges in ordnung
> Abeer man schwitzt darin bestimmt ohne Ende^^


 
hab ich mir auch geholt 
will sie eigentlich nur zum einsetzen meines bootes nutzen und dafür reicht sie mir auch vollkommen.
jedoch hab ich sie letzte woche mal zum forellenspinnen angehabt und ich muss sagen das man richtig heftig drin schwitzt sobald die sonne rauskommt - aber war ja eigentlich auch von vorne herein klar.


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dodo12 schrieb:


> AH, das hört sich ja schonmal gut an.
> Welchen von den dreien bevorzugst du denn?
> MfG dodo



Hängt von der jeweiligen Situation ab, der silberne ist der "fast immer Läufer"


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@balaton:  Das erwartete Leid 
               Ich werde sie auch nur in einem Gewässer anziehen, in dem ich nicht sehr häufig bin, da man dort bis zur Kante gehen muss um ein paar hechte zu ärgern


----------



## grazy04 (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich angel seit dem ich 5 Jahre alt bin. Und glaubs mir die Lidlsachen taugen nicht. Ich wette wenn man einen Hecht von einem Meter von dem Wobbler überzeugen kann und er am Haken hängt reißt der Sprengring ab. Mir soll es egal sein kauft euch doch ne special-edition aus Lidl und geht auf Zander. Ich habe für meine Shimano Sachen gespart und nicht in den ..... geschoben bekommen. Und wenn ich so wenig Erfahrung habe kann ich ja euch mal ein paa Fangbilder zeigen.



und heute wie alt ??? Ich glaub ich brauch nicht mal raten... es waren / sind doch grade Ferien oder ??

hmmmm, zeig mir deine Fangbilder und ich sag dir wer du bist .... oder was soll das ??? Das ist ja wie ein Schw**zvergleich... #q #q #q


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich finde einige Lidlangelsachen mehr als ok. ich kaufe sonst immer markenruten und rollen usw für teures geld...aber die freilaufrolle für 15 euronen hab ich mir auch gekauft, hab damit 2-3 geangelt und bin zufrieden. Preis/Leistung stimmt in dem Fall
Wie bekommt man oft zu hören!? Wird doch eh alles in china und co gebaut ob dam, cormoran,balzer usw(es gibt wenige ausnahmen)


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Sei doch nicht so fies! Der macht sich sonst noch in die Windeln!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> .aber die freilaufrolle für 15 euronen hab ich mir auch gekauft,


 
Obwohl es für 19 Euro auch schon eine von Sänger gibt....|rolleyes


----------



## flasha (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Viel er noch lernen muss, der junge Padawan...
> |bigeyes



Ein weiser Spruch! 

Habe mir letztes Jahr die Rutentasche, Knicklichter und die Ködertasche gekauft!

Also die Ködertasche die ich momentan als Allzweckkoffer nutze (Haken, Blei usw. in Boxen und lose ^^) ist in einem tadellosen Zustand. War bei Wind und Wetter draußen. Keine Abnutzungserscheinungen. Kein Reissverschluss der abgerissen ist oder sich verzogen hat. Das Material weisst keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren auf. Man kann sagen sie sieht aus wie am 1. Tag  

Rutentasche ist für meine Angelsessions leider zu klein ^^ 2 Feederruten, 2 Grundruten und eine Posenrute + Schirm + Kescher passen da leider nicht ganz rein! Aber benutze sie noch ab und zu fürn Forellenpuff für meine 2 Ruten. Für den Preis echt gut Qualität! Auch keine Reissverschüsse kaputt oder Materialschäden!

Die Knicklichter sind auch klasse! Kaufgrund war eigentlich der das dort 3 Farben drin waren! Gelb, Rot und Blau. Vorallem Rot und Blau finde ich sehr angenehm und haben mir sehr wertvolle Dienste in der Nacht erwiesen! Vorallem hatte ich bis jetzt von 30 Stck. noch keine einzigen fehlerhaften Knicklichter dabei! Knick und Leucht! Einfach klasse und mit 5€ macht man auch nicht wirklich viel falsch! Klar es gibt da so super Angebote 100 Stck für 7€ oder so. Aber ehrlich gesagt, davon funktionieren gerade mal 70-80%!

Das eine oder andere kann man, muss aber nicht, kaufen! Finde es gut das es ab und an da Zeugs gibt das durch Preis und Leistung überzeugen kann!


----------



## dirk-mann (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin

hab letztens 0,99 cent für hundert knickis bezahlt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> moin
> 
> hab letztens 0,99 cent für hundert knickis bezahlt.


 

Wo??????


----------



## dirk-mann (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin

beim Händler meines Vertrauens Wessels in Moordorf und ne shimano tp fc 4000 für 151,00 € :vik:

gruß dirk


----------



## dirk-mann (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ach ganz vergessen div. Haken für 0,24 und Posen für 0,59 cent und Rapalla für 3,50€ und noch soviel mehr


----------



## Terraxx (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> ach ganz vergessen div. Haken für 0,24 und Posen für 0,59 cent und Rapalla für 3,50€ und noch soviel mehr


Der Händler lebt von Pfennigbeträgen, wa 

Ich war jetzt bei Netto...der nette Mann hat sein Wort gehalten und mir die Rute&Rolle für 5€ vermacht 
Ist natürlich n schickes Angebot, für ein paar Plötzen und Barsche sollte die doch halten 

Morgen geh ich zu meinem Minijob und werd mir nochma die Knickis zulegen, außer dirk-mann schickt mir welche rüber


----------



## dirk-mann (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin

lebt er bestimmt nicht war aber bei ihm so ne angelmesse und mit sowas lockt er natürlich leute an die dann andere sachen kaufen die man wieder woanders günstiger bekommt

gruß dirk


----------



## Terraxx (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> moin
> 
> lebt er bestimmt nicht war aber bei ihm so ne angelmesse und mit sowas lockt er natürlich leute an die dann andere sachen kaufen die man wieder woanders günstiger bekommt
> 
> gruß dirk



Ist das noch?
Du könntst mir ja ma was rüber schicken und ich überweis dir dat Geld


----------



## dirk-mann (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin

nee war nur das vorletzte we sa und so schade 

gruß dirk


----------



## MiDi (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

In welchem Lidl gibt es denn jetzt noch Angelzubehör???

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dodo12 (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ko0mmt auf den LAden an, manche haben noch fast alles, andere sind schon lange leer geräumt.!


----------



## MiDi (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kennt jemand im Bereich 29 nen Laden der noch was hat??

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Alex.k (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei Toom gibts jetzt auch Angelzubehör. Für die Schnäpchenjäger..


----------



## dodo12 (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Was gibt es denn da alles so?
Gruß dodo


----------



## dodo12 (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ MiDi

Du kannst auch einfach hingehen und nachschauen.
Du kannst halt auch drüber Gedanken machen, ob bei euch viel Zubehör gekauft wird, da es viele Teiche in der Umgebung usw..
Ich hoffe, dass ich dir helfen konnte!


----------



## MiDi (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@dodo12

In unserem Lidl hier vor der Tür gibt es nichts mehr, dachte an Tips von Leuten, die wissen wo noch ein lidl versteckt ist  !!!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Terraxx (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



MiDi schrieb:


> @dodo12
> 
> In unserem Lidl hier vor der Tür gibt es nichts mehr, dachte an Tips von Leuten, die wissen wo noch ein lidl versteckt ist  !!!
> 
> ...



In Berlin war ich in ca. 4 Lidls, alle hatten noch fast alles...komisch, dass das bei euch anders ist


----------



## flasha (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habt ihr denn auch mal das Personal bei LIDL gefragt?! Teilweise haben sie noch die "Reste" von den Aktionen auf Lager irgendwo gebunkert. Hatte letzte Woche auch noch das Glück an eine 3000er Freilaufrolle zu kommen. Die hatte der nette Mitarbeiter noch aus der letzten Ecke rausgekramt


----------



## PIK8971 (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

*Des IS SO NE SCHEISSSSSE*​


----------



## TNT (15. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



PIK8971 schrieb:


> *Des IS SO NE SCHEISSSSSE*​


 

#v ... sehr konstruktiver Beitrag ...


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (16. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



PIK8971 schrieb:


> *Des IS SO NE SCHEISSSSSE*​




Nö, alles Einstellungssache. Was ist denn genau passiert?


----------



## dodo12 (16. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich denke, er meint das Angelzubehör u.a. bei Lidl.


----------



## Terraxx (16. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Eugen Eichmann schrieb:


> Nö, alles Einstellungssache. Was ist denn genau passiert?


Gute Frage


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Da ist wohl einer sehr emotional 
Es zwingt dich doch keiner was zu kaufen...warum bist du so gefrustet? ^^


----------



## dodo12 (16. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Für welche Angelmethode kann man denn die Freilaufrollen am besten gebrauchen?
Danke für die ANtworten schonmal im Vorraus. 
Grüße von dodo12


----------



## KGE (16. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

An alle die jetzt noch Angelsachen beim LIDL suchen.
Wartet noch 2-3 Wochen, dann kommen erfahrungsgemäß viele der Sachen nochmal in die Läden. Und dann ohne im Prospekt zu erscheinen. Da kann man noch mal Nachschlag holen. Zumindestens war es die beiden letzten Jahr so


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Dann kommt es meist bei Aldi
Zumindest Aldi Süd

@dodo12: Ich hab die Rolle nicht in der Hand gehabt, aber du kannst sie zum Karpfenangeln und Feederangeln verwenden. Auch beim Nächtlichen AalAnsitz dürfte sich nützten, oder wenn du mal für kleine Dodo's musst


----------



## dodo12 (16. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ok, na dann.
Ich glaube ich werde sie mir mal holen, da man ja bei 15€ nicht viel falsch machen kann.
Und wie man das in diesem Thread so ließt, merkt man ja, dass Lidl was den Umtausch von ihrer Ware betrifft sehr zuverlässig und Kulant sind.


----------



## Angeljonas1 (16. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

.... |wavey: |wavey: Bei Lidl in Berlin liegen die Sachen aus einem schlichten Grund im Regal: Es gibt genügend vernünftige große Angelläden, die ohnehin mind. ebenbürtige Angebote im Low-Price-Bereich permanent da haben und eben auch noch alle spezialisierten Artikel dazu  :q#h
Beste Grüße
jonas


----------



## dodo12 (17. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hat denn eigentlich jemand schonmal was von Aldi und Angelzubehör gehört?
So 2-3 Wochen nach Lidl passt ja jetzt ungefähr. 
MfG dodo12


----------



## Terraxx (17. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Hat denn eigentlich jemand schonmal was von Aldi und Angelzubehör gehört?
> So 2-3 Wochen nach Lidl passt ja jetzt ungefähr.
> MfG dodo12



Nö 
Müsste aber in 1-2 Wochen kommen


----------



## dodo12 (17. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ja, so um den Dreh habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt. 
LG!


----------



## Gladiator (20. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

habe die freilaufrolle geschenkt bekommen und sie mit 0,24er mono bespult.
die rolle selber macht für den preis einen ganz soliden eindruck da sie zum grössten teil aus alu besteht und  doch ganze 4 kugellager hat. 
werde sie für die grundangelei mit köfi auf barsch und zander vileicht auch forellenpuff aus testen.
ich sag mal für den kleinen geldbeutel oder als notrolle ganicht mal so schlecht.
ob sie wirklich etwas taugt wird sich aber dann erst am wasser zeigen


----------



## dodo12 (22. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und, hat noch jemand gute/schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Sachen gemacht?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

freilaufrolle ist ok


----------



## Merlin (22. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kauft euch bloß nicht diesen Schrott !


----------



## Spiro (22. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mal abgesehen vom recht hohen Gewicht ist die Zuberhörtasche in Ordnung, zumal normalerweise die Boxen schon mehr kosten würden.


----------



## Tobi94 (22. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

habe mir die freilaufrolle geholt.
eigentlich total zufrieden damit!


----------



## Tobi94 (22. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

man kann sogar spinnen damit...


----------



## Zentrio (23. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Merlin schrieb:


> Kauft euch bloß nicht diesen Schrott !




da sagen wir jetzt mal nix mehr zu und tun so als ob es solche aussagen hier nicht mehr gäbe...

habe gestern am meschesee in detmold übrigens zwei schöne forellen mit einer 12€ spinrute gefangen, die hat erstaunlicherweise ne echt gute aktion, und ich habe beim schleppen gut gemerkt das die fische zuppeln.
das beste an der rute ist sie ist sau leicht. 
also erzählt mir mal mehr von "es muss immer teuer sein...bla bla"
ich mag meine 12€ rute, und wenn sie mal in arsch geht ist auch nicht schlimm..


----------



## Allerangler (23. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Spiro schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen vom recht hohen Gewicht ist die Zuberhörtasche in Ordnung, zumal normalerweise die Boxen schon mehr kosten würden.


 


Nur nicht sooo toll das man nur von oben drankommt |kopfkrat !
Wen was aus der untersten Box brauchst , mußt alles auspacken ! Wäre für mich ein no go #c aber jeder wie er es möchte :m erlaubt ist ja was gefällt #6

In diesem Sinne 

|wavey:


----------



## Spiro (23. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ Allerangler: Da geb ich dir recht, hab auch nicht von Super bei der Tasche geredet, sondern nur gesagt das sie für den Preis in Ordnung ist. Am Wasser wird man mich damit auch nicht sehen, aber um bei mir zu Hause Ordnung zu schaffen ist sie wunderbar.
Am Wasser reicht mir mein Rucksack mit was zu trinken, Zange und ähnlichem Kleinkram, dazu 2 Boxen mit situationsbedintem Ködersortiment.
Ich lass für den auch meine Iron Claw Tasche zu Hause stehen, weils einfach am leichtesten und praktischten ist.

MfG
Spiro


----------



## staffag (23. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Allerangler schrieb:


> Nur nicht sooo toll das man nur von oben drankommt |kopfkrat !
> Wen was aus der untersten Box brauchst , mußt alles auspacken ! Wäre für mich ein no go #c aber jeder wie er es möchte :m erlaubt ist ja was gefällt #6
> 
> In diesem Sinne
> ...



Schon mal probiert die Boxen senkrecht hinzustellen, dann sind alle zugänglich!! |supergri


----------



## ernie1973 (23. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



staffag schrieb:


> Schon mal probiert die Boxen senkrecht hinzustellen, dann sind alle zugänglich!! |supergri


 
hihihihi....nein, lieber etwas teures kaufen, als selber nachdenken müssen!

;O)

*grins*

Geiler Post - die Macht der Logik!

Ernie


----------



## Allerangler (23. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> hihihihi....nein, lieber etwas teures kaufen, als selber nachdenken müssen!
> 
> ;O)
> 
> ...


 


|bigeyes#d|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:








gibt auch andere Taschen wo man nicht erst umdenken und ausprobieren muß ! Meine hat auch nicht mehr gekostet und ich brauchte mir um so ne *piep* keine Gedanken machen |rolleyes

War ja auch nur ne anmerkung,von mir aus kannst Dein Keller oder Dein Wohnzimmer damit zustellen |supergri

In diesem Sinne .....


----------



## BigGamer (23. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> hihihihi....nein, lieber etwas teures kaufen, als selber nachdenken müssen!


 
Wer´s hat...

Aber mal im Ernst, wenn ich ne Tasche dei mir besser gefällt zum gleichen Preis bekomme, why not? |wavey:


----------



## Wave4fun (26. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin,

ich angel auch schon einige Jährchen - und muss mich dennoch als Mensch outen, der im Discounter an manchen Angeboten nicht vorbei gehen kann.
Zwar angel ich gerne mal - aber soviel Zeit habe ich auch nicht dafür, so dass ich mich als absolut keinen Pro bezeichenen würde.

Das Pod habe ich gezielt gekauft und kann absolut nicht drüber meckern. 

Aber da ich 2 Tage später wieder zu Lidl mußte bin ich diesmal an der Zanderrute nicht vorbei gekommen - zumal diese nochmal reduziert war, da die Verpackung fehlte. Da wurden nur noch 17,50 mit allem Zubehör fällig - und da kann man eigentlich nicht mehr viel falsch machen.

Über Ostern habe ich mal die Zeit genutzt und das Material am Wasser getestet und muss sagen - das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt. Mit der neuen Rute zwei Saiblinge von 2,5 und 3,5 kg gefangen und dass ohne Probleme. 
Übrigens habe ich auch teurere Ruten - aber die haben die Fische in Ruhe gelassen #c
Jedoch werde ich die Schnur austauschen - die ist ziemlicher Mist.

Das Pod hat auch super funktioniert und ist aus meiner Sicht ausreichend stabil. Mein Nebenmann hatte ein deutlicheres teures Pod - aber auch das hat ihn nicht davor geschützt, dass es baden gegangen ist weil er vergessen hatte die Bremse aufzumachen |supergri #q |supergri

Ich hatte gestern nochmals Glück bei meinem Lidl und noch eine 4000er Freilaufrolle bekommen - und hoffe bei meinem Test am nächsten Wochenende macht sie mir genauso Freude wie die anderen Utensilien.

*Mein Fazit : 
Wenn ich mir Angelzubehör beim Discounter kaufe kann ich keinen Mercedes unter den Ruten und Rollen erwarten - aber Spaß macht es trotzdem !*

so long


----------



## Tobi94 (26. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So ist es!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. April 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hab meine Rolle nun wieder zurückgetragen, nachdem, wie schon erwähnt, beim 4. Einsatz die ersten unrunden Schleifgeräusche aufraten. Geld gabs ohne Probleme zurück.

Ah ja, der Kescher ist mittlerweile eingeweiht. Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## dodo12 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hat schonmal jemand etwas von Aldi-Angelsachen, für dieses Jahr gehört?


----------



## Spiro (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die gab es letztes Jahr glaub ich im Juni, daher denke ich das es dieses Jahr wohl nicht anders sein wird.


----------



## JackDaniels78 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Der Vorteil bei den Lidl Sachen liegt zum einem in der Verfuegbarkeit (jeder hat nen Lidl in der Naehe) und man findet in Foren ausfuehrliche Erfahrungsberichte zu den Sachen. Daher gezielt gekauft im letzten Jahr das Futteral und die Tasche mit den Plastikboxen. Beides bisher ein Jahr problemlos im Einsatz. Dieses Jahr ist dann der RodPod und der elek. Bissanzeiger dazugekommen. Auf die Ruten, Rollen und Spinnkoeder sollte man aber nach meiner Meinung verzichten und besser Qualitaet aus dem Fachgeschaeft nehmen. Aber den Fischen sollte es doch egal sein in welchen Futteral die Rute gesteckt hat


----------



## Terraxx (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich war am Wochenende an der Ostsee und da hatten die auch ein LIDL...
Viele Sachen gabs noch, Knicklichter sogar runtergesetzt auf 2.99E, hatte aber keine Kohle bei mir -..-
Die Zubhörbox find ich klasse, vor allem weil ich bald auf Karpfen gehen werde, das heißt mehrere Tage ducrhgehend und da muss ich schon n bisschen was mitnehmen, falls ich mal Bock auf Köfi oder Stippen habe...
Die Bissanzeiger durften bei ihrer Einweihung zwar nicht piepen, wird aber noch


----------



## Timbo110 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich war am Wochenende mal kurz auf Aal, das Rod Pod hat sich eindeutig bewährt. Super Stand und auch für 2 4 m Ruten. Kam zwar kein Aal bei raus aber trotzdem super Teil


----------



## anglerfreund1970 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mal eine kurze Info die ich gerade gefunden habe:
http://img140.*ih.us/img140/6702/hp22009.jpg

gefunden auf: 
http://www.anglertreff-soest.de/viewtopic.php?t=1105


----------



## Oberst (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ab heute gibt es Angelsachen bei "Penny" (Aktion)


----------



## Algon (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Werde mir das "High End Angel-Set" und das "Seifenblasen-Set " holen |rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## flexxxone (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die Kopflampe, welche es vor ein zwei Wochen beim Penny gab ist echt gut.
Lichtkegel ist groß genug
und die Batterie hält jetzt auch schon 6Stunden.

(Mit zweimal Dauerbetrieb von minimum 2 Stunden beim Tauwurmjagen)

servus
flexxx


----------



## Algon (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Tauwurmjagen


mit was jagst du den die?

MfG Algon


----------



## dirk-mann (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin 

mit der besten waffe der welt der hand

gruß dirk


----------



## BigGamer (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> mit der besten waffe der welt der hand


 
so?:q


----------



## Algon (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



BigGamer schrieb:


> so?:q


:q:q:q:q:q

MfG Algon


----------



## flexxxone (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

immer schön mit Handbetrieb! :q




wobei Vakuumpumpen bestimmt auch gut funktionieren würden


----------



## Zentrio (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich habe mir im lidl online shop ne elektro kühlbox gesichert, 36€ und im real kosten die dinger um die 60€
gehört zwar nicht ganz dazu aber is nen guter preis...und ne kühlpox beim angeln is auch nicht ganz falsch...


----------



## celler (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

welche kühlbox?
vielleicht ein link?


----------



## schadstoff (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

jaja ....ist schon schwierig mal alleine in den Lidlshop zu schauen ....getraust dich wohl noch nicht 




http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Campingausruestung/Elektrokuehlbox-Sun--Fun-Cooler


----------



## celler (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hab ich doch gemacht......
habs nur nicht gefunden......


----------



## schadstoff (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



celler schrieb:


> hab ich doch gemacht......
> habs nur nicht gefunden......



Die haben auch ne Boardsuche .....aber iss ja auch egal jetzt siehst es ja #h


----------



## Terraxx (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War nichtmal auch ne Kühlbox bei Aldi im Angebot?

Gibt es eig. Unterschiede zw. den Sachen von Penny und den Sachen von Lidl?
z.B. diese Zubehörbox?


----------



## dodo12 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich will das die Angelsachen bei Aldi wieder kommen dieses Jahr! 
Liebe Grüße vom Urvogel!


----------



## Dimon_93_angler (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die angelsachen bei lidl kommen doch nur einmal im jahr oder??


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Jop, dafür ist sogut wie jeder Supermarkt 1mal im Jahr vertreten.


----------



## Grouper (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also meine LIDL rolle (gekauft 2009) hat nach 2 hechten den geist aufgegeben.. habe die pilkmaster 6000II rolle, sie hat eine laufzeit von ca 15-20 std.. nach 10 std lautes quitschen beim einholen, dann ist der stift rausgefallen der den kurbelarm mit der welle verbindet.. darf natürlich nicht passieren.. hab mir jetzt ne shimano rolle gekauft... also... 20 euro für die rute und rolle waren ok, wobei man sich gleich ne ersatzrolle dazukaufen sollte... meine meinung.. da ist man dann mit 60 euro für alles gut bedient.. 
PS: ersatzstift gibt es nicht, einschicken und warten hatte ich kein bock... versuchs mit nem 2,2mm cromo nagel den ich dann abzwacke und glatt haue.. so als stift ersatz und als ersatz rolle widerbeleben... 
petri heil


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Viel Glück
Selbst ist der Mann/Frau


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Grouper schrieb:


> da ist man dann mit 60 euro für alles gut bedient..



Sry aber da kräuseln sich mir die Nackenhaare!
für 60€ ach was für die Hälfte stellt Dir jeder einigermaßen 
gut sortierte Angelladen eine Combo hin mit der man 
auch 20 Hechte und mehr fangen kann.

Gerade gestern habe ich mal wieder den Keller aufgeräumt 
und zwei DAM Telecombos (DAM Record wem das noch was sagt  ) 
aus meiner Anfangszeit wieder gefunden.

Die Teile haben meine ganze Angeljugend miterlebt und
laufen nach ein bisschen putzen und ölen wieder top.

Da ich genug Angeln habe wird nachher einer der
Nachbarsjungen beschenkt und so wie der mit seinem Zeug
umgeht wird der die Ruten in ein paar Jahren ebenfalls wieder
weiter verschenken können.


----------



## KGE (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Gerade gestern habe ich mal wieder den Keller aufgeräumt
> und zwei DAM Telecombos (DAM Record wem das noch was sagt  )
> aus meiner Anfangszeit wieder gefunden.
> 
> .


 

JA JA  :vik:  

So eine habe ich auch noch.
WG 30-60 gr und in 4,50 m Länge

Und ist immer noch im Gebrauch #h


----------



## cyberpeter (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sry aber da kräuseln sich mir die Nackenhaare!
> für 60€ ach was für die Hälfte stellt Dir jeder einigermaßen
> gut sortierte Angelladen eine Combo hin mit der man
> auch 20 Hechte und mehr fangen kann.
> ...



Ein Vergleich von alten Dinos, die damals auch nicht gerade so billig waren wenn man die Kaufkraft vergleicht und heutiger Discounterware verbietet sich eigentlich von selber ....

Deiner Meinung, dass man zum selben Preis oder geringer Aufzahlung im "gutsortieren Angelladen" wesentlich bessere Ware bekommt als z.B. bei Lidl kann ich so nicht bestätigen.

Ich habe, als ich vor einigen Jahren nach langer Pause wieder mit Lidlware angefangen, dann das von Dir "angepriesene" Billigangebot aus dem gutsortieren Angelladen wargenommen weil ich nicht wußte ob die Angelleidenschaft wirklich von so langer dauer ist und ob ich neben Familie und Beruf überhaupt genug Zeit finden würde.

Das Ergebnis war, dass man im Angelladen um die Ecke in der Billigabteilung (Set f. 20-40 €) fast baugleiche Modelle findet wie bei Lidl & Co. und hier dann teilweise noch etwas mehr bezahlt. An der Qualität ändert dies aber leider nichts. In Foren wird der Defekt einer Rolle von Lidl dann als Event gefeiert ohne dabei zu sagen, dass im selben Zeitraum vermutlich mindestens gleich viele Billigrollen aus dem Angelladen aus den gleichen Gründen das zeitlich gesegnet haben nämlich aufgrund von mangelnder Qualitätskontrolle schon beim Kauf defekt waren oder man diese Geräte eben so einsetzt hat als wären es höcherwertige Geräte.

Wer wirklich nur einmal im Monat oder seltener zum Angeln geht für den reicht auch Lidlware. Wer öfters geht sollte entweder im Angelladen deutlich mehr ausgeben oder im Internet nach Auslaufmodelen und Sonderangeboten ausschau halten und für wird dann für 50-60 € eine fürs Allroundfischen taugliche Kombi bekommen die auch etwas aushält.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nix Dino ich meine z.B. sowas 
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=DAMQuickHPN150RD

ich könnte die Liste noch weiterführen. Sowas hat jeder Angelladen im Regal.

Und sollte es kaputt gehen (z.B. Ring ab) muss da nicht erst die Butter aus der Hand 
gelegt werden um das Teil weg zu schicken sondern es wird schnell ein neuer Ring angeklebt.


----------



## cyberpeter (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nix Dino ich meine z.B. sowas
> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=DAMQuickHPN150RD
> 
> ich könnte die Liste noch weiterführen. Sowas hat jeder Angelladen im Regal.
> ...



Ich kenne diese Combi und einige andere mehr aus div. Angelläden um die Ecke wo genau diese mehr als 29,00 € kostete, um genau zusein wollte der Händler 39,00 € 

Die Rolle Quick HPN150RD, die bei fast jedem dritten Billigset dabei war halte ich auch nicht für besser als die von Lidl nur weil DAM draufsteht... 

Wenn man diese Kombi hin und wieder mal einsetzt und der Rolle nicht zuviel zumutet wird sie wie die Lidlsets auch entweder bei den ersten paarmal den Geist aufgeben weil sie schon von Anfang an defekt war oder über längere Zeit halten. 

Setzt man diese Kombi regelmäßig zum schweren Spinnen ein, wie sie von manchen Versendern ja positioniert wird oder wie Amazon mit einer anderen Rute als Pilkcombi auf Dorsch dann wird es die Rute überleben die Rolle ganz sicher nicht!


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

In der letzten Passage stimme ich Dir 100% zu.


----------



## Lautertaler (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

lasst die Finger weg vom 
lidl-Dreck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ist der letzte Schrott dort !!!!!!!!!!!!!:v


----------



## Sladdi (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und wieder eine verallgemeinerte Aussage die nicht haltbar ist. #d


----------



## Lautertaler (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Dann kauf Dir doch das volle Lidl-Sortiment und wir unterhalten uns in 1 Jahr noch mal darüber in diesem Tread!|gutenach


----------



## angel.maus (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

mmmm also ich hab die Bissanzeiger von Lidl 
mit denen kannste stundenlang im regen angeln und sind danach immernoch topp.

und ich hab die schon Jahre


----------



## Sladdi (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab auch den Bissanzeiger und bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## Tobi94 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe die Freilaufrolle|supergri und bin auch zufrieden, allerdings lässt sich eine schönere (Penn Sargus SG 4000:vik "angenehmer" rollen und macht weniger Geräusche.
Allerdings habe ich auch mit der Freilaufrolle meinen ersten Zander auf Twister fangen können:vik:.

Aber für 15€ ist es kein Problem, wenn sie mal nach einem Jahr kapputt geht.
UND man kann doch an soetwas experimentieren, was dass Rolleninnere betrifft.
Ich habe z.B. meine Rolle schoneinmal selbst repariert:g, da der Händler wohl mehr als 15€ nehmen würde oder liege ich da Falsch?


----------



## Forellendieb (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin moin
Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wieviel Leute auf die so genannten Angebote einsteigen und meinen ohh welch Super Sachen jetzt gekauft zu haben! Aber für mich steht das hier und heute nicht zur Debatte. Ich finde es viel schlimmer was für Mengen gekauft werden, diese sollten evt. Beim Angeldealer an der Ecke erworben werden, denn diesen Unternehmen geht es dank solchen billig Discountern auch nicht unbedingt viel besser. Aber ist ja auch egal wenn diese klein Unternehmen nach und nach schliessen, warte ich eben auf das nächste Angebot von lidl vieleicht sind dann ja auch mal Maden, Tauwurm, und anderes Kleinmaterial dabei!!


----------



## cyberpeter (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Forellendieb schrieb:


> Moin moin
> Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wieviel Leute auf die so genannten Angebote einsteigen und meinen ohh welch Super Sachen jetzt gekauft zu haben! Aber für mich steht das hier und heute nicht zur Debatte. Ich finde es viel schlimmer was für Mengen gekauft werden, diese sollten evt. Beim Angeldealer an der Ecke erworben werden, denn diesen Unternehmen geht es dank solchen billig Discountern auch nicht unbedingt viel besser. Aber ist ja auch egal wenn diese klein Unternehmen nach und nach schliessen, warte ich eben auf das nächste Angebot von lidl vieleicht sind dann ja auch mal Maden, Tauwurm, und anderes Kleinmaterial dabei!!



Du hast Recht dass die Angebote bei Lidl & Co. aber auch die Shops im Internet diesen kleinen Händlern das Wasser abgraben und dazu führen dass die Geschäfte immer weniger Geräte vorrätig haben die man ausprobieren und dann auch kaufen kann. Dies überleben auf Dauer nur größere Geschäfte in größeren Städten.

Nur muß man sagen dass viele Händler selber schuld sind dass Ihnen die Kundschaft wegläuft und bei Lidl oder im Internet kauft. 

Zum einen machen sich viele Händler nicht die Mühe jemand wirklich zu beraten sobald sie feststellen dass nicht das große Geld zu verdienen ist oder es fehlt am Sachverstand. 

Auch bei der vorrätigen Produktauswahl im unteren bis mittleren Preisbereich sieht man dass dies manche Händler nur zu Alibizwecken machen. Einfach die Billigprodukte von ein oder zwei Markenherstellern und gut ist. Zurück bleiben nur zu oft gefrustete Kunden die dann feststellen, dass die Geräte auch nicht länger halten als Geräte von Lidl. Qualitativ gute und preiswerte Produkte von "Nonamehersteller" bzw. in Deutschland nicht so bekannten Herstellern, die auch nicht jeder Onlineshop führt,  könnten hier die Lösung sein. Leider findet man solche Geräte in diesen Läden selten bis gar nicht. Grund ist dass viele Händler den damit verbundenen Eigeneinsatz für die Sichtung solcher Geräte nicht bringen wollen oder sagen das kennt der Kunde nicht das kauft der Kunde auch nicht. 

Aber genau damit kann sich der kleine Händler Kunden dauerhaft sichern denn wer bei seinem Händler um die Ecke Geräte bekommt die gut und günstig sind auch wenn da nicht eine bekannte Marke draufsteht und dazu noch gut beraten wird kauft nur in Notfällen bei Lidl oder bestellt im Internet.


----------



## manolo86 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Man sollte immer überlegen *wer was* mit *welchen *Absichten hier ins Forum schreibt.
Generell habe ich das Gefühl, dass es in diesem Forum 2 Feindbilder gibt.
Und diese wären LIDL und Askari.
Wie kann man denn hier reinschreiben, dass *alle *Sachen bei Lidl ******* sind??? 
Wer kauft und testet denn schon alle Sachen???
Soll man denn blind in jeden Angelladen gehen und völlig naiv evtl. überteuerte Sachen kaufen, ohne sich die Frage zu stellen, ob diese Sachen auch wirklich gut sind???
Ich kenne Leute die angeln schon mehrere Jahre mit Lidlzubehör und können sich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Zentrio (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ey leute, 

letzten endes muss jeder mit seinem eigenen geraffel klar kommen. 
ich habe es schon einmal gepostet, meine liebste rute für forelle hat 12€ gekostet. (nicht beim Lidl sondern im richtigen angelladen :vik:.)

das es leute gibt die keine Lidl sachen kaufen würden ist doch mittlerwile klar.

bin ich dafür dieses thema zu schließen und in einem jahr wieder ein neues auf zu machen...
doch besser wäre, wenn es endlich aufhören würde das jeder 3. post sinngemäß aussagt: "Lidl angelkram is  blöd" *LOL*

und es geht bestimmt vielen so, denn wenn ich im Lidl dieses jahr vieleicht 50€ für angelkram ausgegeben habe kannst du das für den richtigen Angelladen bei mir mal 10 rechnen.
 denn da ich dieses jahr erst angefangen habe mit meinem neuen lieblingshobby musste eine komplette grundausrüstung her.
und wenn man dann so ein bissel geraffel im Lidl kauft ist das wohl für den laden bei mir um die ecke verkraftbar.
zumal viele spezielle sachen gab es auch nicht im Lidl die ich brauche. 

also liebe Lidl Angelgeraffel GEGNER, darf ich jetzt ohne schlechtes gewissen meine Lidl Freilaufrolle weiterbenutzen solange sie funktioniert und ich sogar(ihr glaubt es nicht) damit fange?#q
ohne ein schlechtes gewissen haben zu müssen:r das der ein oder andere angelladen eventuell pleite gehen könnte, nur weil ICH jetzt nicht die eine freilaufrolle, 20er schnur und meine angel zubehörtasche(die is echt gut) teurer im laden gekauft habe?

so ich HABE fertig#d 

Petri an ALLE #6

LG Zentrio#h


----------



## pfuitoifel (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ Zentrio: Ich kann dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen.Auch ich habe erst mit dem Angeln angefangen.Außerdem bin ich aufgrund von Krankheit erwerbsunfähig und mit 42 ist die Rente nicht sehr üppig.Also muß ich auch sehen,daß ich an günstige Sachen komme,deswegen hab ich mir gestern bei Penny-Markt eine Rute mit Heckbrems-Rolle für 12 Euro gekauft.Und beides macht einen recht soliden Eindruck,die Schwimmer schwimmen auch,also ich bin erstmal zufrieden damit.Und wenns dann mal kaputt geht,dann ist nicht viel verloren.Ansonsten guck ich mich auf Flohmärkten um.Ich jedenfalls bin überzeugt,daß man auch mit finanziellem Minimaleinsatz Freude am Angeln haben kann.Außerdem gibts beim Diskounter auch den leckeren Dosenmais,ist ein prima Köder.


----------



## Anemone (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ Zentrio: genau meine Meinung!

|good:


----------



## Grouper (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hey, ich wollte auch nicht lidl-angelsachen im allgemeinen schlecht machen oder aehnlches, hab nur festgestellt das manche mehr glück mit der lidl rolle haben, andere weniger, was bei dem preis aber zu erwarten war. die rute ist ok für den preis, die rolle war sozusagen ein netter "beigeschmack" weil ja alles zusammen nur 22 euro gekostet hat. nun hab ich ne shimano rolle für 40 euro. hoffe das sie laenger haelt.. und trotzdem werde ich mir das naechste angebot von aldi oder lidl genau anschauen.. warum nicht??? #a und auch im angeladen um die ecke werde ichmich weiter beraten lassen und ihm das eine oder andere angelgeraet (oder rolle  ) abkaufen..


----------



## Grouper (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

nach langem angel wochenende: mit nagel reparierte lidl rolle = 2 hechte, die neue shimano rolle = 1 barsch.... :vik:
naja.. die diskussion kann weiter gehen... |supergri
petri heil


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



manolo86 schrieb:


> Man sollte immer überlegen *wer was* mit *welchen *Absichten hier ins Forum schreibt.
> Generell habe ich das Gefühl, dass es in diesem Forum 2 Feindbilder gibt.
> Und diese wären LIDL und Askari.
> Wie kann man denn hier reinschreiben, dass *alle *Sachen bei Lidl ******* sind???
> ...



#6

Die ganze Diskussion ist eh völliger Blödsinn. 
Machen wir mal mit unseren Nahrungsmitteln weiter...
Auch da gehen die Tante Emma-Läden, Feinkostgeschäfte und Einzelhändler langsam den Bach runter. Es rennen ja alle zu Lidl. Gibts eigentlich jemand, der NIEMALS beim Discounter einkauft? Ist doch völlig egal, ob Angelzeug, Dremelklone oder Tomaten. Kaufen die ganzen Moralisten hier ihre Sachen etwa ausschließlich beim wöchentlichen Ökomarkt?
Eben nicht!, also warum soll das beim Angelzeugs anders sein?
Es gibt schlicht und ergreifend Menschen, die sich nichts anderes leisten können als beim Discounter einzukaufen. Ich finde es schon recht herablassend, wenn man denen quasi unterstellt, sie würden damit nur das Großkapital unterstützen....

Ich selbst kaufe mein Angelzeug fast durchweg beim Fachhändler. Ist es nun verwerflich, ein Aktionsangebot (meine damit die Ködertasche) bei Lidl zu erwerben? Nö, ist es nicht. Genauso wenig, wie wenn ich mir meine Nudeln beim Discounter kaufen würde. Also an so manchen: Lasst die Kirche mal im Dorf und überlegt, ob ihr selbst so moralisch lebt, wie ihr das bei den anderen einfordert.


----------



## Basti93 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also Posen und Bleie von Lidl und aldi kauf ich mir immer! Und ich bin von dem LAuf einiger Wobbler von Aldi auch begeistert! Und das Blinker Set ist auch gut. Bloß von Ruten oder Schnüren würde ich abraten^^


----------



## Tobi94 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mir die Schnüre gekauft und die Kunstköder im Laden gelassen^^
Mit der "Karpfen+Aalschnur" von LIDL konnte ich immerhin schon ein Rotauge und einen Barsch landen^^


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich selbst kaufe mein Angelzeug fast durchweg beim Fachhändler. Ist es nun verwerflich, ein Aktionsangebot (meine damit die Ködertasche) bei Lidl zu erwerben? Nö, ist es nicht. Genauso wenig, wie wenn ich mir meine Nudeln beim Discounter kaufen würde. Also an so manchen: Lasst die Kirche mal im Dorf und überlegt, ob ihr selbst so moralisch lebt, wie ihr das bei den anderen einfordert.


 |good:


----------



## boot (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Basti93 schrieb:


> Also Posen und Bleie von Lidl und aldi kauf ich mir immer! Und ich bin von dem LAuf einiger Wobbler von Aldi auch begeistert! Und das Blinker Set ist auch gut. Bloß von Ruten oder Schnüren würde ich abraten^^


 Also ich nutze die Schnur von Lid...und fange damit Zander Barsche usw#6,nur weil die Sachen günstig sind sind sie lange nicht schlecht.Aber wenn ich einige Leute höre schau mal die war richtig teuer,dann denke ich mir man ist das ein ...es ist egal wie teuer etwas war sondern es muss seinen Zweck erfüllen.lg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hole mal den mal den alten Thread hoch, um hier meine gestrige Erfahrung zu schildern.
Zunächst ist zu sagen, dass ich bis gestern recht zufriedener Besitzer einer Lidl- Rolle war, der B-Square Fishing 4000 alias Sänger, wie sie Seite 33 Posting Nr.485 mit Bildern beschrieben wurde.
Gestern abend fischte ich mit meinen Karpfenstecken und auf einer Rute mit dieser Freilaufrolle auf Karpfen, nachdem den ganzen Tag kein einziger Fisch(außer 4 Rotaugen) gebissen hatte.
Von 4:30Uhr in der Früh hatte ich es mit Stippe und Matchrute versucht, bis ich dann um 14:00 Uhr entnervt aufgab.
Abends packte mich der Ehrgeiz und der Ärger, über die umsonst gekaufte Tageskarte und ich fuhr nochmal ans Gewässer, versuchte es diesmal mit 2 Ruten auf Karpfen(Sushi- Boilies).
Dann passierte es:
"Knirsch das war ihr letztes Wort, da war der min.20 Pfünder fort oder wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!"

Gegen 21:30 begann ich einzupacken, eine Rute war ich schon am Abmontieren u. zusammenpacken, da klatschte mein Swinger runter, der Bissanzeiger piepte los, die Rute flog um ein Haar vom Pod.
Ich legte den Freilaufhebel um, schlug nochmal an und dann gings zur Sache.
Mister Karpfen zog los, gerade wie er wollte, meine Rute zeigte mir was eine Parabel ist und so sehr ich auch zunehmend die Bremse zudrehte in Richtung Bruchlast der Schnur, Mister Karpfen juckte es scheinbar gar nicht.
Ich musste das Vieh stoppen, weil das Gewässer hindernisreich ist und er Richtung Ufer schwamm, wo tote Bäume(Sturmschäden) im Wasser liegen.
Jetzt zeigte sich zum ersten Mal, wo die Rolle versagt.
Also ging ich bis an die Grenze des Material, es gab nur diese eine Chance, wenn ich das Vieh landen wollte.
Da machte ich mit Problem 1 Bekanntschaft: Die Bremse ließ sich, während der Karpfen noch Schnur nahm, zudrehen bis Anschlag, aber die Bremse machte nicht komplett zu und die 35er- Schnur riss auch nicht.
Das heißt, ich hatte die Bremse schrittweise zugedreht, bis ganz sie zu war, mehr zudrehen ging nicht mehr, die Spule blockierte dennoch nicht und die Schnur, die nun klang wie Gitarrenseite hielt(Carbotex Monofile von Angeldomäne).
Der Fisch war fast zwischen die Bäume, das senkte ich die Rute schnell, um im Eilgang ein paar Meter einkurbeln zu können.
Das war es dann auch! Ich bekam beim Kurbeln, unter dieser doch heftigen Belastung, einen knirschenden Gruß vom Getriebe und dann war es das.
Nun konnte ich unter Spannung keine Schnur mehr einkurbeln, Kurbeln ging nur noch mit knacken, ohne das der Rotor sich drehte.
Dann kam der Abriss, Mister Karpfen hatte den Kampf gegen die Discounterrolle gewonnen und ich fluchte am Ufer über meine Blödheit, diesen Schrott gekauft zu haben.
Jetzt konnte ich wieder Schnur einholen, jetzt wo keine Spannung mehr auf der Schnur war.
Mein Antitangleboom samt Karpfenbombe war noch dran, das Vorfach gerissen.

Der Witz war, dass die Rolle stets seidenweich lief, die Schnurverlegung war weit mehr als akzeptabel, die Bremse super fein einstellbar und beim Schnurabziehen gab es auch keinen hohen Anfangswiderstand, wie sonst bei Billigrollen!
Alles hatte von Anfang an den Eindruck gemacht, als sei diese Rolle, weit mehr als ihr Geld wert => sch**ße war's.
Die Garantieabwicklung werde ich nur in Anspruch nehmen, um die neue Rolle dann bei Ebay zu verhökern. Also Vorsicht, kauft keine neue Lidl- Rolle be Ebay, es ist potentieller Schrott, den ich oder andere da verkaufen.
Als nächstes suche ich eine Freilaufrolle, die wirklich was aushält und von der ihr mir berichten könnt, dass sie schon mehrfach beim Drill von großen Brocken standhielt.
Vorschläge sind ausdrücklich erwünscht.
Der Preis sollte sich im Rahmen halten, die 200 Euro- Marke nicht reißen, aber eben auch KEINE 50 Euro Rolle!


----------



## Jens0883 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So wie du es beschreibst, kannst du viele(auch teure Rollen) schrotten. Du hättest ja auch einfach die Hand auf die Spule legen können um so die Schnurfreigabe zu blockieren.
Ich fische 2 Okuma epix eb und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Und die bekommst du mit Glück für 50 Euro...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> So wie du es beschreibst, kannst du viele(auch teure Rollen) schrotten. Du hättest ja auch einfach die Hand auf die Spule legen können um so die Schnurfreigabe zu blockieren...



Das hatte ich auch gemacht, worauf dann der Abriss folgte!
#c
Hast du mit deinen Okuma auch schon extrem gedrillt, also Karpfen über mindestens 15 Pfund rausgezerrt?;+#a


----------



## Bream_Ol (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Schade um den Fisch ! Echt ärgerlich so etwas!|gr:

Das eine teurere qualitativ(!) hochwertigere Rolle besser ist, steht ausser Frage!

Aber.........

auch die wird bei dem Szenario, was Du hier geschildert hast, höchstwahrscheinlich versagen. Wenn Du den richtigen Karpfen dran hast, kannst Du nur versuchen , Ihn zu stoppen! Beachte: versuchen!!!

Eine Angelrolle, so teuer sie auch ist, ist keine Ankerwinsch !!
Eine Schnur, auch eine gute, ist kein Abschleppseil!

Wenn man wie Du, im hindernisreichen Gewässer angelt, sollte man sich ein paar Steinchen(auch größer) zurechtlegen, um die eventuell in die Richtung des Hindernisses zu werfen, um den Fisch in eine andere Richtung zu treiben.

Das nur meine Meinung dazu 

BTW: Haber selber sehr lange Angelgerät verkauft und Rollen repariert, weiß also, wovon ich spreche. #h


----------



## Jens0883 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich gebe dir Recht das die Rollen Schrott sind. Aber mit einer besseren Rolle wäre auch das Vorfach gerissen, wenn die Bremse ganz zu ist und die Tragkraft des Vorfachs überschritten wird.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Was mich heute zu Tage ärgert ist, dass die meisten im Handel erhältlichen Rollen, getriebemäßig aus Zinkdruckguss und sonstigem Billigmist hergestellt werden und das auch in der höheren Preisklasse.
Früher waren die Getriebe noch aus Messing- und Stahlteilen zerspanend gerfertigt.
Mit ner alten Shakespeare Ambidex oder ner alten D.A.M. Quick passiert dir sowas eher nicht.
Bloß gab es damals noch keine Weitwurfspulen, sonst käme mir wieder Antikes ins Haus.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir Recht das die Rollen Schrott sind. Aber mit einer besseren Rolle wäre auch das Vorfach gerissen, wenn die Bremse ganz zu ist und die Tragkraft des Vorfachs überschritten wird.


Kurz vor den Bäumen wäre sicherlich bei vollblockierter Spule, das Vorfach auch gerissen, aber wahrscheinlich hätte ich verhindern können, dass der Karpfen überhaupt bis zum Hindernis kam.
Ich hatte ihm mit der Rolle ja quasi nichts entgegen zu setzen, weil die Bremse unter Last praktisch nicht genug Widerstand darbot.


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich fische seit einiger Zeit 3 Abu Cardinal Freerunner "C 503 Fr" auf Aal und ab und an mal auf alles was beim Ansitz so kommt (bin eigentlich Spinnfischer).
Bisher haben mich die Rollen nochj nicht im Stich gelassen, obwohl sie schon einige harte Drills hinter sich haben.
Das besten daran ist, das ich die Dinger für € 27,- das Stück neu bekommen hatte. Die waren zu der Zeit im Angebot bei Asari


----------



## Algon (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> getriebemäßig aus Zinkdruckguss und sonstigem Billigmist


ochnö  
wer sagt denn das Zinkdruckguss(LEGIERUNG) billiger und schlechter ist? Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

MfG Algon


----------



## RheinBarbe (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Vielleicht hast du im Eifer des Gefechtes die falsche Bremse zugedreht, also die des Freilaufes?!
Dann kann die Rolle ja auch nciht blockieren!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du im Eifer des Gefechtes die falsche Bremse zugedreht, also die des Freilaufes?!
> Dann kann die Rolle ja auch nciht blockieren!


Nee, ganz sicher nicht!
Die Bremse ist ne Kopbremse, der Freilauf hingegen wird hinten zugedreht, da hab ich nix vertauscht.
Meine linke Hand war stets an der Kurbel oder vorne an der Spule, wo die Bremse normal zugeht.
Die Rolle habe ich nun auch zerlegt, das Hauptzahnrad hat nicht mehr viel Zahn, aber viel Späne.
Werd im Laufe des Tages mal Foto reinsetzen von dem Schrott.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> ochnö
> wer sagt denn das Zinkdruckguss(LEGIERUNG) billiger und schlechter ist? Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
> 
> MfG Algon



Der Zinkdruckguss, bzw. die für diese Teile verwendete Legierung scheint mir meiner Erfahrung nach, der selbe billige spröde Mist zu sein, aus dem auch Spielzeugautos von Mattel und Matchbox, in Hong Kong spritzgegossen werden.
Das Zeug kann vorallem eines, nämlich günstig produziert werden und hat in meiner Rolle nach Möglichkeit nix verloren.
Natürlich gibt es auch Zinklegierungen, die zu was zu gebrauchen sind, bloß werden daraus keine Billigangelrollen in China gefertigt.


----------



## Ulli3D (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hatte ja schon ein wenig Angst, dass dieser Trööt einschlafen könnte aber:

*TaTatataaaaa!*

Am 23.07. geht es wieder los! Beim Lidl gibt es wieder *Angelsachen*  :vik:

So, ich setz mich jetzt auf meinen Karpfenstuhl von Lidl, nehm eine Flasche Bier, ein paar Salzstangen und warte :q


----------



## RheinBarbe (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hole mir endlich die Umhängetasche und den Kescher.
Wollte mein Angelkram eh schon vor längerer Zeit mal neu Strukturieren und je nach Einsatz mir meine Zubehörboxen herrichten. Keine Lust immer alles mitzuschleppen und man brauch gerade mal 5% von dem was man dabei hat.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja schon ein wenig Angst, dass dieser Trööt einschlafen könnte aber:
> 
> *TaTatataaaaa!*
> 
> ...



Du wirst lachen, aber der Tripod von Lidl ist echt super, da konnte ich bis heute keinen Haken finden.
Alle Gewinde aus Alu und sehr grob, aber sauber geschnitten, so dass sie nicht gleich durchdrehen, nix wackelt, keine zu schwach ausgelegten Arretierungen oder sonst was. => einfach geiles Ding.


----------



## dodo12 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hole mir auch den Kescher.


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja schon ein wenig Angst, dass dieser Trööt einschlafen könnte aber:
> 
> *TaTatataaaaa!*
> 
> ...


 
_ich hab die spinnfischer tasche die selbe gibt es von abu garcia für 80 T€uros. Die bei lidl koset 20 € und ist genauso geil kann ich nur empfehlen. mfg_


----------



## Algon (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja schon ein wenig Angst, dass dieser Trööt einschlafen könnte aber:
> 
> *TaTatataaaaa!*
> 
> ...


 
da sind die nächsten 4 Wochen ja gesichert|supergri

MfG Algon


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, aber der Tripod von Lidl ist echt super, da konnte ich bis heute keinen Haken finden.
> Alle Gewinde aus Alu und sehr grob, aber sauber geschnitten, so dass sie nicht gleich durchdrehen, nix wackelt, keine zu schwach ausgelegten Arretierungen oder sonst was. => einfach geiles Ding.


 
Das tripod von lidl hab ich auch und an dem kann man sehr zufrieden sein für das geld.


----------



## dodo12 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Aber das Rod-Pod gibt es dieses Mal gar nicht, oder? Gibt es das bei euch?


----------



## Ulli3D (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nicht dass hier die Vermutung aufkommt, ich sei gegen die Lidl Klamotten. Nein! ich habe von Lidl:

2 Spinnfischertaschen, davon eine seit 3 oder 4 Jahren
1 Rod Pod, gibt es immer noch von Ultimate für rund 80 Euronen
4 Funkbissanzeiger, gab es auch mal vor ich glaub 4 Jahren, seit dem ohne Probleme im Einsatz
1 Tischräucherofen
1 Karpfenstuhl seit 2 Jahren, hält meine 125 Kilo spielend aus
1 Rutentasche, immer zu voll aber noch OK

So, jetzt zur Diskussion :vik:


----------



## Algon (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Nicht dass hier die Vermutung aufkommt, ich sei gegen die Lidl Klamotten. Nein! ich habe von Lidl:


geht mir genau so:

1 Mehl
2 Eier
3 Salz
4 Nudeln


MfG Algon


----------



## dodo12 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

WIe viel kostet denn das Rod-Pod, oder hat es gekostet?
Ich habe mir beim letzten mal das Spinnerset gekauft, mit dem ich auch schon einige Barsche gefagen habe, und die Rutentasche. Die Spinner laufen allerdings nicht sehr gut.   Aber is auch egal bei nem Preis von 2.50€! Mit der Rutentasche bin ich vollstens zufrieden.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dodo12 schrieb:


> WIe viel kostet denn das Rod-Pod, oder hat es gekostet?...



Das gab es für 39,95€, wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht trügt.


----------



## dodo12 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und gibt es das dieses jahr bei euch auch im Angebot, bei mir steht nämlich nichts davon.


----------



## jimknopf83 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ist denn das nun bald auch wieder im Angebot bei Lidl???Ich habe nämlich bsiher nichts davon mitbekommen und der Ursprungs-Beitrag ist ja immerhin auch schon einige Zeit her...??? Bräcuhte übrigens  mal nen Tipp von euch, wo man problemlos mehrtägig angeln gehen kann, also inkl. N8angeln (Zelten)! Soll kein Saufgelage werden, sondern einfach nur ein gemütliches verlängertes Angelwochenende! Habe auch schon vor ein paar Tagen selber die Frage als Thema verfasst, aber bisher nie nen antwort erhalten  :-( 
Komme aus PLZ 58706(Nähe Dortmund), sollte so im Umkreis von etwa 300 km stattfinden!


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hier ists auch nich drin, ich glaub dieses jahr gibts dat einfach nich.

ich denke ich werd mir mal son bissanzeiger holn und schaun was der taugt! kann von mir aus auch erfahrungsberich posten 

grüße, david


----------



## dodo12 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ok, dann habe ich pech gehabt mit dem Rod-pod.
Ja Bericht wäre nicht schlecht, allerdings ist hat das ja auch noch nen bischen Zeit, is ja noch über ne Woche bis zum Verkaufsbeginn.


----------



## crazyFish (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@jimknopf83
Dieses Jahr waren die Lidl Angebote irgendwann im Frühjahr, habe mir von nem Kollegen Knicklichter besorgen lassen.
Zusatzinfo: Gerade erst die neueren Post gesehen schau ma hier.

OffTopic an: 
Du hast deine Frage auch im Blog (ne art öffentliches Tagebuch) und nicht im Forum gestellte, kein Wunder dass es dort niemand findet 
Mach dich mal über die Talsperren des Ruhrverbands schlau (Möhne, Sorpe etc.), die sind ja in deiner Nähe und das Nachtangeln ist derzeit erlaubt. Zelte ohne Boden werden meines Wissens als Wetterschutz akzeptiert. Am besten machst du dich telefonisch bei dem Gerätehändler am jeweilgen See bzw. beim RV schlau welche Regelung genau gilt.

Antworten tue ich nur noch im dann richtigen Thread, da hier Offtopic 
Offtopic aus


----------



## Sladdi (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



daci7 schrieb:


> ........
> 
> ich denke ich werd mir mal son bissanzeiger holn und schaun was der taugt! kann von mir aus auch erfahrungsberich posten
> 
> grüße, david




Also ich bin bisher mit meinem zufrieden und werde mich nochmals eindecken.
Er hat auch schon so manch heftigen Regen überdauert, ist gut einzustellen und gut hörbar.


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sladdi schrieb:


> Also ich bin bisher mit meinem zufrieden und werde mich nochmals eindecken.
> Er hat auch schon so manch heftigen Regen überdauert, ist gut einzustellen und gut hörbar.


 
na das klingt doch vernünftig!
eigntl fisch ich ja auch ohne, aber es gibt schon situationen, da sind die teile einfach nützlich =)


----------



## RheinBarbe (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wenn LIDL noch Maden im Angebot hätte, wäre ich dort Dauerkunde!

Gegen überteuerte Angelhändler!
Gegen unfreundliche Angelhändler!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sladdi schrieb:


> Also ich bin bisher mit meinem zufrieden und werde mich nochmals eindecken.
> Er hat auch schon so manch heftigen Regen überdauert, ist gut einzustellen und gut hörbar.



An den Teilen kann man aber keine Empfindlichkeit einstellen oder?


----------



## zanderaal (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

#6Mein Reden,wer billig kauft der .......

Du willst eine vernünftige Rolle 
da kann ich dir die Shimano big baitrunner LC empfehlen:vik:

für ca 160 Euro schon zubekommen 
fische sie selber und bin hochzufrieden

Daiwa wäre auch noch zuerwähnen 
Und die von Okuma sollen auch nicht schlecht sein


Gruß Berthold


----------



## zanderaal (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

so überredet ich kauf jetzt auch bei lidl

Paniermehl und Mais:vik:

und wenn die haben ein schönes weissbier


----------



## dodo12 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Aber es hat auch nicht jeder mal ebend 160€ rumliegen!
Ich z.B. gehöre auch zu denen, da ich Schüler bin, somit muss ich immer nach günstigen, aber guten Sachen Ausschau halten. Deshalb kann ich mir auch nur nen Lidl-Kescher für 14€ kaufen und kein XY Limited für 50€. 
Das ist meine Meinung.
Aber es muss  natürlich jeder für sich selber entscheiden, wie viel man investieren möchte bzw. kann.:vik:
Lg. Dominik #h#h#h


----------



## Algon (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Wenn LIDL noch Maden im Angebot hätte, wäre ich dort Dauerkunde!


 
wieso? haben sie doch.
http://www.discountfan.de/forumneu/read.php?3,105006


----------



## danir (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bis jetzt habe ich mit LIDL Tackle bessere Sachen gefangen als mit meinem schönen Daiwa und Spro Sachen. Ich hatte mir einmal ne 15€ Lidl Angel gekauft und gleich beim fünften Auswurf einen 38er Barsch (meinen ersten Fisch) drangehabt. Der ging auf einen vertrockneten Twister.

Jetzt habe ich vielmehr Wissen und besseres Equipment und es reichte nur für kleine Barsche bis 22 cm im selben See.

Ich überlege oft, ob ich mir wieder eine B-Square holen soll :vik:


----------



## schadstoff (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> An den Teilen kann man aber keine Empfindlichkeit einstellen oder?




Doch kann man gerade das ist, finde ich ein überragendes Angebot in diesem Bereich !

Desweiteren, echt schade was du Erfahren musstest mit deinem Freiläufer von Lidl, aber ich kann dem das fast genaue gegenteil engegenbringen.
Was bei underen Meinungen gleich bleibt ist die Positive verwunderung über Lauf und Schnurverlegung abweichen tut sie bei der Haltbarkeit, denn ich habe dieses Jahr schon 3 - 10 Pfünder 1 - 20+ und einen (mein Pb) mit 37,5 Pund mit der B-Square aus dem Wasser gezogen und sie läuft wie vorher.

Ob nun du pech oder ich Glück hatte mag ich nicht zu beurteilen aber ich bin dennoch zufrieden für diesen schmalen Taler !

#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Meine nächste Rolle könnte werden:
-Penn Slammer Liveliner 760
-Fox Stratos 10000E
-DAIWA Emblem XT
-Shimano(Modell weiß ich noch nicht)
-Okuma Epix Pro
-Quantum Crypton SCS 1060

Das Gewicht der Rolle, ist mir bei ner Rodpot-rumliege-Fischerei, wie auf Karpfen, Hecht oder Wels, wofür sie sein soll, shit egal.
Daher Hauptsache robust und möglichst spanend bearbeitete Metallteile im Innern(Messing statt Zinkspritzguss...), wie bei der Penn, alles andere nur noch, wenn es sich bei vielen im Härtetest bewährt hat.
Empfehlungen diesbezüglich?, gerne, nur her damit!
Hat jemand die Fox Stratos 10000(die billige ohne Magnesiumgehäuse)?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Ob nun du pech oder ich Glück hatte mag ich nicht zu beurteilen aber ich bin dennoch zufrieden für diesen schmalen Taler !
> #h



Ich glaube du hast bloß Glück gehabt. Das Teil welches ursächlich für den Getriebeschaden verantwortlich ist, läuft auf der Achse und das Material um die Bohrung, durch die die Achse läuft, hat an einer Außenwand gerade mal eine gemessene Materialdicke von 0,09mm. Genau da, geht komplett ein Riss durch. Infolgedessen war die Achse nicht mehr vernünftig geführt, die Querbelastungskräfte stiegen an, so dass das Hauptantriebsritzel die Zähne abgespant bekam.
Entweder sitzt die Bohrung um Milimeter versetzt an der falschen Stelle oder es ist ein Konstruktionsfehler. In jedem Fall gehe ich aber davon aus, dass die nicht bloß eine Rolle, so in den Handel gebracht haben. Fotos bring ich noch hier ein.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So hier die Bilder vom B-Square Freilaufrollenschrott:
links: Achsführung,
Mitte: Draufsicht auf die Achsführung
rechts: Hauptantriebsritzel


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

sehr interessant,
vielen Dank für die aufschlussreichen Bilder+Erläuerungen @Sensitivfischer!!


----------



## fishking79 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi,

habe mir letztes Jahr schon das Pod geholt! Für das Geld - einfach nur Spitze!!! Steht noch Heute Super sicher!!! 4 Bissanzeiger habe ich mir auch schon vor ein paar Monaten geholt! - und ich denke für den Preis kann man einfach nichts sagen( bis auf die Rutenständer)! Das Geld was ich an den 2 Artikeln gespart habe, hab ich dann in kleinteile (Schnur, Haken usw.) angelegt! Denn von den Rollen und sonstigen Zubehör bei Lidl halte ich auch nicht viel#q!!! Hatte mir einmal ne Freilaufrolle gehollt. Zuhause getestet und sofort wieder zu Lidl gebracht, zuviel Spiel und Schleifgeräusche ohne Ende, war von ihnen total trocken und Späne war auch schon vorhanden!!!
Man muss sich die Sachen halt genau ansehen, wie auch im Angelladen die ja nun auch die einen oder anderen minderwertigen Artikel führen!!! Außerdem sehe ich es nicht ein, einen Namen mit 80% Aufschlag zu kaufen, wenns vom anderen Anbieter was für meine Zwecke günstigeres gibt!!!
Sparen ja, aber am richtigen Ende!!!:vik:

Gruß


----------



## ganni (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich habe mir auch damals den kescher geholt der ist spitze konnte heuer schon nen 40pfünder karpfen an land ziehen und hat dabei nicht versagt


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> So hier die Bilder vom B-Square Freilaufrollenschrott:
> links: Achsführung,
> Mitte: Draufsicht auf die Achsführung
> rechts: Hauptantriebsritzel


Und wie sieht es bei anderen Rollen aus (Materialdicke)?

Kann mich selber über die Rollen eigentlich nicht beschweren, hatte 2008 eine gekauft und dieses Jahr nochmal eine. Für die 1x wöchentliche Lahnfischerei reichen die Teile völlig aus.
Köderfisch würde ich damit aber auch keinen stellen wollen.

Schade das so etwas passiert ist mit dem Karpfen, klar suchst du jetzt den Sündenbock bei der Rolle, aber ein komplettes Zudrehen der Bremse hätte doch eh nur einen Schnurbruch zur Folge gehabt. Wäre dann die Schnur dran Schuld gewesen?

Wie gesagt, mit einem Käfer in der Formel 1 fahren funktioniert nur schwer, aber für den normalen Gebrauch ist auch ein Golf vollkommen ausreichend.


edit: Was ich eigentlich noch sagen wollte, habe mir neulich eine DAM Quick FDS geholt (60 Euro Rolle), dort ist es nicht möglich die Bremse soweit zuzudrehen, dass die Spule komplett blockiert. Habe dies bei einem Hänger festgestellt. Musst halt dann immer die Spule festhalten um richtigen Druck auszuüben.

Keine Ahnung ob das an dieser Kampfbremse liegt, die Rolle zu billig ist oder sonstwas. Benötige aber die komplette Blockade meiner Spule beim Fischen nicht wirklich, den Bereich den die Bremse abdeckt reicht vollkommen. Nur halt bei Hängern.....


----------



## Algon (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

@Sensitivfischer
schöner Bericht, gute Analyse, tolle Bilder.
Danke

@LahnDöbel


LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mit einem Käfer in der Formel 1 fahren funktioniert nur schwer, aber für den normalen Gebrauch ist auch ein Golf vollkommen ausreichend.


der Käfer oder Golf wird dir aber auch nicht als Formel1 Auto verkauft. Eine Freiläufrolle sollte schon härter im nehmen sein, damit will man keine kleinen Fische angeln.

MfG Algon


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es bei anderen Rollen aus (Materialdicke)?



So wie bei dieser Rolle definitiv nicht. Selbst wenn das Teil aus Stahl wäre, hätte es die Grätsche gemacht, wir sprechen hier von einer Wandstärke von < 1/10mm.|evil:
Höchstens Kugellagerstahl vom Typ BG42 hätte der Belastung standhalten können.



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Schade das so etwas passiert ist mit dem Karpfen, klar suchst du jetzt den Sündenbock bei der Rolle, aber ein komplettes Zudrehen der Bremse hätte doch eh nur einen Schnurbruch zur Folge gehabt. Wäre dann die Schnur dran Schuld gewesen?



Den Sündenbock suche ich nicht, der ist bereits gefunden und heißt Freilaufrolle B-Square Free Spool 4000("Chinakracher").
Und nein, die Schnur wäre zu keinem Zeitpunkt Schuld gewesen, weil sie im Gegensatz zur Rolle, ihren Job gemacht hat.#6
Hätte die Rollenbremse nicht schon erheblich vor Bruchlast der Schnur schlapp gemacht, hätte ich ne realistische Chance gehabt den Karpfen zu ermüden und vom Hindernis fern zu halten. Das hätte mir dann wohlmöglich den Abriss erspart.|uhoh:
Bloß das konnte ja nichts werden, weil die Bremse von Anfang an keinen brauchbaren Widerstand aufbrachte und beim Schnureinholen unter Belastung, sofort das Getriebe Zahnradteile spuckt.
Also so was ist mir wirklich noch nie untergekommen, ich habe heute noch Rollen aus meiner Jugend, wo die Kohle knapp war, so schrullige Teile von Silstar, Comoran usw., kosteten damals etwa 65 DM, mit einer von denen wäre ich sicher besser da gestanden. Wenn bei denen die Bremse zu ist, dann reißt Mono bis 0,30mm ohne dass ich die Spule festhalten muss.
Bei Mrs. Lidl Freilaufrolle reißt da gar nix, und schon dreimal nicht mehr, sobald die Spule Schnur gibt und rotiert, also Schwungmasse ins Spiel kommt.#q Dann versagt die erst richtig, was man ohne Drillsituation erst gar nicht vermutet.:v



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mit einem Käfer in der Formel 1 fahren funktioniert nur schwer, aber für den normalen Gebrauch ist auch ein Golf vollkommen ausreichend.



VW oder Ferrari, wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe, erwarte ich das es fährt und bremst, dass das Getriebe nicht nach der ersten Bergauffahrt Zahnradteile spuckt.
Wenn eine Rolle VW- Käfer ist, sagen wir Rollenkörper aus Zinkdruckguss, nur 1-2 Kugellager, Schnurverlegung wellig => kein Problem, *ABER* die hat Bremsdruck aufzubauen, wenn ich zudrehe und das Getriebe hat, wenn auch mit Geräuschen, seinen Job zu machen, bis dass der Fisch an Land ist.:c



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> edit: Was ich eigentlich noch sagen wollte, habe mir neulich eine DAM Quick FDS geholt (60 Euro Rolle), dort ist es nicht möglich die Bremse soweit zuzudrehen, dass die Spule komplett blockiert. Habe dies bei einem Hänger festgestellt. Musst halt dann immer die Spule festhalten um richtigen Druck auszuüben.



Das ist normal, dass die Rolle, wenn eine bestimmte Zugbelastung überschritten wird, im voll zugedrehten Zustand nicht voll blockiert, habe ich auch weder von dieser, noch einer anderen Rolle je verlangt.#d
Aber wenn ne Rolle der Dimension Schnurkapazität größer 100 Meter 0,50mm Schnur in der Hand habe, dann muss die vollzugedrehte Bremse, doch so stark sein, dass sie bei ner 6kg- Schnur, keine Schnur gibt und es zum  Abriss kommt.
Erst bei höherer Belastung darf sie mit gleichmäßigem, konstantem Widerstand nachgeben.



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das an dieser Kampfbremse liegt, die Rolle zu billig ist oder sonstwas. Benötige aber die komplette Blockade meiner Spule beim Fischen nicht wirklich, den Bereich den die Bremse abdeckt reicht vollkommen. Nur halt bei Hängern.....



Brauche ich auch nicht, weil mir keine Rolle bekannt ist, bei der, sagen wir, bei einem Schnurfassungsvermögen von 180m 0.35er Mono, diese es bei vollzugedrehter Bremse in der Lage wäre, ne 0.35 Mono zu zerreißen, klar gibt die nach.|uhoh:
Allerdings kommt es eben, wie in meiner Extremsituation, auf jeden Meter an und da geht man bis an die Grenze vom Material, weil es ne kleine, aber vorhandene Chance ist.
Ne Rolle wie diese Geschrottete, muss bei ihrem Schnurfassungsvermögen eine 0.35er Monofil schon nah an ihre Bruchlast fahren, davon war ich ordentlich entfernt(hört man ja am Klang, wenn man an ihr, wie an einer Gitarrenseite spielt, wieviel da noch geht).#q
Die Schnur hat sich jedenfalls, genau wie der Karpfen, über die Rollenbremsleistung den Arsch abgelacht!#q:r#q


----------



## Zentrio (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

mein gott immer das gleiche...ich mag schon garnicht mehr lesen...|schlaf:

könnt ihr nicht einfach einen anti Discounter Thema aufmachen...#x


und hier einfach nur noch erfahrungen posten und die diskusionen dann da rein verlagern?

jedes mal wenn lidl angelsachen im angebot hat geht die diskusion von vorne los...

...ich kauf mir morgen erstmal ne Fahrradgepäckträgertasche beim lidl und noch so ein bissel fahrrad zubehör, da ich demnächst mit meiner liebsten ne gräßere Fahrradtour mache...
aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, ein fahrrad würde ich mir von lidl nicht kaufen...|jump:

also lieb sein und wenn man sich mal sieht#g

P.S. und bitte versuchen doppel oder dreifach posts zu vermeiden....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Zentrio schrieb:


> mein gott immer das gleiche...ich mag schon garnicht mehr lesen...|schlaf:
> 
> könnt ihr nicht einfach einen anti Discounter Thema aufmachen...#x
> 
> ...



Richtiiisch, und deshalb habe ich diesen alten Tröööt mit der Suchfunktion hochgeholt, meinen Erfahrungsbericht aus aktuellem Anlass dazu geschrieben und eben nicht unnötig nen neuen Thread eröffnet. :g#d:g


----------



## sc00b (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Werde mir 2 Bissanzeiger dort holen, scheinen ja eine gute Resonanz zu haben

mfg


----------



## aal02 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hatte ich auch vor!!! War der schonmal im Prospekt??? Wenn ja hat jemand sich den schon mal geholt und Erfahrungen gemacht???


----------



## Sladdi (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich kann nichts Negatives über ihn berichten.
Hat bisher zuverlässig angezeigt und einige heftige Schauer überstanden.


----------



## daci7 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ein bekannter von mir hat schon zwei stück davon im dienst.

ich hab mir die halt die letzten male angeschaut wenn wir zu 2. am wasser warn und bin davon überzeugt das die was taugen. auch dauerregen hamse gut überstanden und alles angezeigt.

also: ich werd mir auch zwei besorgen, für die "faulen tage" 

grüße, david


----------



## Glenneangler (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kann auch nur sagen das die bissanzeiger super funktionieren! 
sind sehr robust und halten einen guten dauerregen gut stand!
Kann man beruhigt kaufen!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Jupp, so'n Bissanzeiger kommt mir auch her, wenn ich noch einen abbekomme
und meine nächste Freillaufrolle steht nun auch relativ sicher fest.

Nach etwas Recherche schafften es die Penn Slammer Liveliner 560 und die Okuma Epix Pro EPB 60 in die engere Wahl.
Nachdem die Ersatzspulen für die Penn unverschämt teuer sind und die Rollen nun auch in China produziert werden, hat Penn bei mir verkackt.
Wenn ich ne Penn kaufe, erwarte ich "Made in USA", wenn das nun auch nicht mehr gewährleistet ist, dann soll der profitgeile Ami dran versticken, "Made in China" und doch mit Messinggetriebe, bekomme ich anderweitig billiger.


----------



## bobbl (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich finde du gehst mit der China-Slammer echt zu hart ins Gericht.
Du hast doch noch keinerlei Erfahrungen mit der Rolle.
Ich selber habe die Rolle seit Februar und hatte sie bis jetzt ca 25 Mal, jedes mal ca 7 Stunden im Einsatz.
Zu bemängeln gibt es an ihr bis jetzt nichts ich benutze sie hauptsächlich zum Spinnfischen, hin und wieder aber auch fürs Angeln mit Köfi und Pose.
Auch die 14er Spiderwire verlegt sie souverän, wenn du willst mache ich mal Bilder.
Ich würd sie mir sofort wieder zulegen, ich kenne allerdings die Okuma nicht.
Vllt ist diese sogar für deine Zwecke besser geeignet.
Aber zum schweren Spinnangeln kann ich mir nichts besseres vorstellen, auch keine Blue Arc, die ich ebenfalls benutze, allerdings zum Posenangeln auf Karofen.

mfg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@bobbl:

Ich will ne Freilaufrolle zum Karpfenfischen mit Boilie, Pellet & Co, die auch mal auf Hecht, Waller oder Meeresfische einsetzen kann und bei der die Haltbarkeit auch unter Extrembedingungen gegeben ist.
So ein Disaster, wie letztens will ich nicht mehr erleben, dass mir beim Kampf mit nem ca. 20 Pfünder einfach das Getriebe tschüß sagt.
Das mit Penn ärgert mich einfach aus Prinzip. Der größte Teil der Firmen lässt aus Profitgier sein Zeug billig in China produzieren und unsereins kauft dann extra wegen der Qualität, Produkte bei Unternehmen, die in Deutschland oder USA weiterhin produzieren lassen, auch um ein Zeichen zu setzen und das zu unterstützen.
Wenn diese dann auch nicht mehr ihrer Philosophie treu bleiben, dann straf ich sie erst recht ab, indem ich Produkte von denen Kauf, die das schon immer so gemacht haben, aber auch entsprechende Preise verlangen.
Ich bezahl aber nicht Made in USA oder Germany, um China zu bekommen, sowas ärgert mich maßlos.
Bei Autos würd ich auch keinen Daimler mehr kaufen, dann lieber gleich nen Lexus, der schon immer nicht in Deutschland produziert wurde, da stimmen wenigstens Preis & Qualität.


----------



## Algon (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die Slammer ist doch (evtl deshalb) sehr im Preis gefallen.
Die Live Liner leider noch nicht, für 100€ ist die aber auch schon zu haben. Diese Rolle wäre ,in diesem Fall, die erste wahl

achso:
"Die einzige in der westlichen Welt produzierte Freilaufrolle. Stabilste Ganzmetallkonstruktion, 100% Made in USA. Sensibel einstellbarer Freilauf mit manueller oder automatischer Auslösung (nachrüstbar). 5 versiegelte Edelstahlkugellager + 1 Edelstahlwalzenlager für unendliche Rücklaufsperre sorgen für einen samtweichen Lauf. Unter der Spule liegt die riesige Edelstahlbremsscheibe geschützt vor Witterungseinflüssen. Das neue von PENN patentierte Levelline Spulenhubsystem sorgt auch bei geflochtener Schnur für beste Verlegung auf der Aluminiumweitwurfspule. Die Edelstahlachse ist 3-fach im Messinggetriebe gelagert, weltweit einmalig im Stationärrollenbau."
Quelle:
http://www.carp.de/tackle/rollen/liveliner/index.shtml

*"Die einzige in der westlichen Welt produzierte Freilaufrolle"*
das wäre noch zu klären!

MfG Algon


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> die Slammer ist doch (evtl deshalb) sehr im Preis gefallen.
> Die Live Liner leider noch nicht, für 100€ ist die aber auch schon zu haben. Diese Rolle wäre ,in diesem Fall, die erste wahl
> 
> achso:
> ...



Genau diese hätte ich haben wollen, aber nur wenn sie definitiv in USA gefertigt wurde und genau das scheint nicht mehr gewährleistet, da die guten Stücke angeblich, zum Teil auch schon in China gefertigt werden.
Kaufargumente wären für mich die verwendeten Materialien(Bronze, Messing, Stahl, Alu), die Dreifachlagerung der Edelstahlachse, der gute Preis und eben "Made in USA".
Fällt ein Argument weg, kauf ich wahrscheinlich ne Andere(z.B. Made in Japan).
Okumarollen haben z.B. auch gefräste Getriebteile aus Messing, Rotbronze etc., sind auch robust, sauber verarbeitet, sind günstiger als Penn, weil alleine schon 2 Ersatzspulen aus Alu im Lieferumfang sind.
Bei Penn kostet eine E- Spule schon locker flockig 40 Euro und es ist nichtmal 1 Ersatzspule mit bei.


----------



## Algon (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Genau diese hätte ich haben wollen, aber nur wenn sie definitiv in USA gefertigt


 
mußte mal bei Purefishing nachfragen.

MfG Algon


----------



## RheinBarbe (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Penn Rollen sehen doch aus wie sone Klospülung im Puff, mit ihrem goldig scheinenden Spülchen.


----------



## Ulli3D (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Die Penn Rollen sehen doch aus wie sone Klospülung im Puff, mit ihrem goldig scheinenden Spülchen.



Prima, jetzt wissen wir auch, wo Du bist, wenn Du nicht angelst


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

und was bitte haben die funktion, aufbau, herkunft und aussehen der penn slammer bitte mit dem angelkram aus lidl zu tun?

|offtopic


----------



## dodo12 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Weiß ich auch nicht! 
Ich werde mir 2 Bissanzeiger und den Kescher holen.
Gruß. Dominik

PS: Welche Batterien müssen in die Bissanzeiger?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Die Penn Rollen sehen doch aus wie sone Klospülung im Puff, mit ihrem goldig scheinenden Spülchen.



Das mag sein, hübsch find ich sie auch nicht, aber wenn Design ein Kaufkriterium wäre, wäre ich wahrscheinlich ne Frau.
Abgesehen davon das hübsche Sachen ohnehin meist nur hübsch sind, um von anderen nicht vorhandenen Qualitäten abzulenken.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> und was bitte haben die funktion, aufbau, herkunft und aussehen der penn slammer bitte mit dem angelkram aus lidl zu tun?
> 
> |offtopic



Das hat nur insofern was damit zu tun, dass ich wegen einer qualitativ schlechten, deshalb defekten Lidl- Freilaufrolle, nun was richtiges brauche.


----------



## sc00b (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

doofe frage|kopfkrat

bein Bissanzeiger piept der erst wenn schnur gezogen wird? oder auch vorher irgendwie..


----------



## matze28 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@dodo12
in den bissanzeiger kommt ein 9volt block rein 
hab selber einen von lidl funzt ganz gut


----------



## dodo12 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Der piept halt bei den kleinsten "Zuckungen" der Schnur.


----------



## bobbl (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Prima, jetzt wissen wir auch, wo Du bist, wenn Du nicht angelst



Zu Geil


----------



## ganni (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



bobbl schrieb:


> Zu Geil


 

joa find ich auch :q:q:q


----------



## Fishaholic (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich hab die tasche, die es ab do wieder gibt und bin begeistert


----------



## Big Ben (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab auch die Tasche, prima Teil!

Nur echt schade, dass es diesmal kein rodpod gibt...Hätte ich noch gebrauchen können


----------



## Schleie07 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Schnur ist geil ...konnte mehrere Forellen, dicke aale und 2 dicke karpfen damit gefangen und kein rauung..^^


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Schleie07 schrieb:


> Die Schnur ist geil ...konnte mehrere Forellen, dicke aale und 2 dicke karpfen damit gefangen und kein rauung..^^



Welche? Die Monofile oder die Dynema?


----------



## Fishaholic (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Von dem anderem Kram halte ich nicht allzuviel. Das Rod Pod finde ich zu schwer, und den Rest zu schlecht verarbeitet. Mag sein, dass die Schnur was taugt, aber da geh ich kein Risiko ein.


----------



## dodo12 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Rodpod zu schwer?. Hier schwärmen alle davon, weil es so schön leicht ist?!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Rodpod zu schwer?. Hier schwärmen alle davon, weil es so schön leicht ist?!



Ich würde den ganz sicher auch nicht als schwer bezeichnen und im Gegensatz zur Freilaufrolle, war der Pod und die Zubehörtasche, das Beste was sie je anboten.
Der Dreibeiner steht stabil, wackelt nix, die Schweißnähte auf'm Alu hätte ich selber nicht schöner schweißen können, an viele Situationen anpassbar => Topteil.
Schwer wäre es bestimmt, wenn man das baugleiche Teil in Edelstahl kaufen würde.
Abgesehen davon verstehe ich eh nicht, was für eine Rolle das Gewicht bei einer Auflage spielt.
Ich meine so ein Teil steht von alleine, das muss ich nicht wie ne Spinnrute, die ganze Zeit in der Hand halten und beim Tragen ans Gewässer, sind paar Gramm mehr oder weniger auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das Gewicht vom Rutenhalter ist erst dan wichtig wen man eine längere Strecke zu Fuß zur Angelstelle hinter sich bringen muß, das ist es wirklich entscheidend was das gesamte Gerödel wiegt.

Ich habe einen Schirm, der wiegt gute 7kg, das macht bei längerer Strecke schon ordentlich was aus wen ich bedenke das der Rest auch gerne auf ~30-40 kg kommt


----------



## Algon (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Schirm, der wiegt gute 7kg, das macht bei längerer Strecke schon ordentlich was aus wen ich bedenke das der Rest auch gerne auf ~30-40 kg kommt


 
das wären dann ja ~37-47Kg.|bigeyes
Angelst du Wale?

MfG Algon


----------



## Ufo68 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> ich hab die tasche, die es ab do wieder gibt und bin begeistert



|bigeyes Wie du hast die Tasche die es ab Do. gibt?|kopfkrat

Gruß uwe


----------



## Jens0883 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Naja. Wenn ich Karpfenangeln gehe, sind das bestimmt mehr als 50 kg...


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nee, aber es summiert sich eben. 

Am Rhein braucht man stabiles Gerät, das schlägt sich natürlich im Gewicht nieder: 

Futter, Dreibein, Ruten + Rollen, Bleie (alleine die bringen gut 3 kg), sonstiges Zubehör, Getränke, Stuhl usw...


----------



## Elfredo82 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Genau die selbe Tasche gibts schon ein paar Jahre im Angebot bei Lidl.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat das Teil, ist für den Preis echt in Ordnung vorallem wegen den 5 Tackleboxen 

Gruß Fred


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ufo68 schrieb:


> |bigeyes Wie du hast die Tasche die es ab Do. gibt?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß uwe



Na, die bietet Lidl nicht zum ersten Mal an und er hat sie sich wie ich, eben schon beim letzten Mal gekauft.
Ganz einfach oder?#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> das wären dann ja ~37-47Kg.|bigeyes
> Angelst du Wale?
> 
> MfG Algon



Nee macht er sicherlich nicht.
Ne umfangreiche Ausrüstung ist eben mitunter schon sehr schwer. Ich schleppe auch immer nen halben Keller voll Tackle ans Gewässer und brauch auch, ohne die Lauferei zwischen Auto und Gewässer einzurechnen, locker eine Stunde, bis alles halbwegs aufgebaut ist.
Bloß tue ich mir das nicht mehr an, bei der Ausrüstung mit den Gramm bei einzelnen Ausrüstungsgegenständen rumzurechnen, genauso wenig wie ständiges Gerenne zwischen Auto und Gewässer, vollbepackt wie ein Maultier bei der Himalayexpedition.#d:q
Dafür bin ich zu alt, weshalb ich für sowas nen geländegängigen Bollerwagen benutze, wo alles drauf und ranpasst.


----------



## Algon (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Nee, aber es summiert sich eben.
> 
> Am Rhein braucht man stabiles Gerät, das schlägt sich natürlich im Gewicht nieder:
> 
> Futter, Dreibein, Ruten + Rollen, Bleie (alleine die bringen gut 3 kg), sonstiges Zubehör, *Getränke*, Stuhl usw...


achsoooo 
an die Kiste Bier habe ich jetzt nicht gedacht.:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wieso Kiste? 2x 1,5 Liter H2O sind etwa 2,8 kg (PET Flaschen)


----------



## dodo12 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das ist jetzt schon alles Offtopic. ^^


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt schon alles Offtopic. ^^


 

nööö, wieso? gibt´s auch bei LIDDL


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Schade dass die den Tischräucherofen seit etwa zwei Jahren nicht mehr im Angebot haben. Top Qualität und ging weg wie warme Semmeln. Was haben die Lidl Planer da nur wieder angestellt das Ding aus ihrem Sortiment zu streichen. #q


----------



## RheinBarbe (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wieviele Kästen hat die Umhängetasche?


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Guggs Du *hier*

Hättest aber auch selber nachschauen können, ach nee, Du musstest ja wohl wieder Klospülungen im Puff inspizieren #6


----------



## RheinBarbe (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wollte den Thread nur mal pushen, da mich diese ganzen andern Müllthreads nur noch nerven.

"Welche Rolle soll ich mir kaufen?"
"Kennt einer die Rute XYZ von ABC?"
"Soll ich mir die XXX-Rolle kaufen oder doch lieber die AAA-Rolle?"
"Kann ich auf meine Rolle auch 20er Schnur aufspulen?"
"Habe mir eine 123-Rolle gekauft, ist die gut?"
"Kann ich mit meiner XYZ-Rute auch Rotaugen fangen?"

Alles so Lutscherthreads, uninteressant und mittlerweile ist das ganze AB damit schon verseucht. Da ist ein Lidlthread doch wenigstens mal ein lustig-lesenswerter Ausgleich zu den maroden Kinderfragen-Threads.


----------



## Bassey (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Wollte den Thread nur mal pushen, da mich diese ganzen andern Müllthreads nur noch nerven.
> 
> "Welche Rolle soll ich mir kaufen?"
> "Kennt einer die Rute XYZ von ABC?"
> ...


 
Ich denke mal, als du mit der Angelei angefangen hast, hast du auch irgendwen mit dämlichen Fragen gelöchert, nur heute gibt es Internet, das ist genauso wie Leute die Kinder hassen, waren selber welche, aber wollen nix davon wissen... Sehr tiefgründig dein ganzer Post.

Und ja, ich bin hier im Board ein Neuling, aber sowas nervt mich dann auch!


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

*So schaut's nämlich aus! #6
*


----------



## RheinBarbe (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Gerade als Jungangler sollte man lieber fischen fischen und nochmals fischen gehen und sich nicht primär mit diesem ganzen Markenquatsch da auseinander setzen.

Auch sollte man sich seine eigene Meinung zu Ruten, Rollen, Angelmarken, etc bilden und nicht die Meinung anderer bloss nachplappern oder glauben es sei richtig, bzw. wahr, nur weil es 5 Leute hier im Forum sagen.


----------



## Anemone (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Auch sollte man sich seine eigene Meinung zu Ruten, Rollen, Angelmarken, etc bilden und nicht die Meinung anderer bloss nachplappern oder glauben es sei richtig, bzw. wahr, nur weil es 5 Leute hier im Forum sagen.


 
;+

Die Funktion eines Forums dient nunmal dem Informationsaustausch...

Selbstverständlich höre ich mir gerne mehrere Meinungen und Erfahrungsberichte an, wenn es um mein Lieblingshobby geht. Wo ist das Problem? 
Wenn ich eine durchweg positive Resonanz zu irgendeinem Angelzubehör bekomme, dann teste ich das gerne auch aus. Kann doch jeder handhaben, wie er möchte.

Wenn dich diese Threads nerven, solltest Du sie vielleicht weder lesen noch kommentieren. #d


----------



## Zanderrobert (22. Juli 2009)

*Wieder mal Angebote für Angler bei Lidl*

Hallo Leute, 
für die, die es interessiert. Bei Lidl gibt es mal wieder schöne,
nette Sachen. Zwar erst ab morgen, aber da heute schon aufgebaut wurde, konnte ich schon heute ne super Tasche mitnehmen.

Dazu gehören immerhin 8 |uhoh: Sortimentsboxen wo der ganze Kleinkram reinpasst. Also für 19,95 € n' echtes Schnäppchen.

Vielleicht sucht ja jemand so etwas.

Ach so: Hab ich in Berlin gekauft; Weiß nicht wie es in anderen Städten aussieht.

Viel Glück wünscht
Zr#h


----------



## pamelaa (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieder mal Angebote für Angler bei Lidl*

was haltet ihr von dem bissanzeiger?
http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_77426.htm?detail=extensive
danke


----------



## Lorenz (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieder mal Angebote für Angler bei Lidl*

Hi


was kosten die billigsten Carpsounder?
20 oder 30,- ?


Wenn ich max. 2 Ruten fische,dann ist das eine Investition von 40-60 Euro für die nächsten zig Jahre! Ich täts auf jedenfall machen :g Bzw. habs schon getan...


----------



## padotcom (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So, war gerade bei Lidl, mir die Tasche kaufen.
Die Leute standen schon vor Öffnung an und binnen 10 Minuten waren alle Rutensets vergriffen. Und die hatten einige davon. Unglaublich.

mfg
Peter


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Jooo, die Sachen gehen weg wie warme Semmeln(Brötchen).
Konnte mir grad noch ne Tasche, nen Bissanzeiger und ein Packen Schnur(mono) in 0,30 kombiniert mit 0,35mm unter den Nagel reißen.
Die Tasche ist einfach geil, Gurtpolster und so vom Feinsten.#6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

erstaunlich, wo doch im Frühjar so viel unverkauft blieb....#c


----------



## daci7 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich bin um VIERTEL NACH ACHT in den lidl bei mir vor der haustür gestiefelt und dachte nur "da kannste ja bald in bissanzeigern baden, so früh wird sicher keiner da sein."
und was ist?
pustekuchen.
alles leer! |gr:
also schnell innen bus gesetzt und auf zum nächsten lidl, ergebnis: alles geplündert, konnte allerdings den letzten bissanzeiger zwischen den gartengeräten finden :vik:

es sollten zwar zwei werden, aber einer ist immerhin besser als keiner!
grüße, david


----------



## Algon (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



daci7 schrieb:


> ich bin um VIERTEL NACH ACHT in den lidl bei mir vor der haustür gestiefelt und dachte nur "da kannste ja bald in bissanzeigern baden, so früh wird sicher keiner da sein."


die werden nur 3 gehabt haben.
Ist doch immer das Gleiche mit der Discounter/Baumarkt-Werbung.

MfG Algon


----------



## Wiederanfänger (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

um 9:50 habe ich im örtlichen LIDL noch 2 Taschen ( die letzten)
und 3 Bissanzeiger bekommen.

Da lag noch eine Pilkangel und ein bischen Schnur rum.

Die Zeit am Morgen haben wohl ein paar Kunden gut genutzt.

Oder es war von Anfang an weniger da.

Das nächste mal, wenn ich was aus dem LIDL gerne haben möchte, bin ich auch um 8:00 da.




Wie dem auch sei.

Für die Jugendgruppe wieder ein paar nützliche Dinge bekommen.

Petri Heil.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Ufo68 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um 9:50 habe ich im örtlichen LIDL noch 2 Taschen ( die letzten)
> und 3 Bissanzeiger bekommen.
> ...



Hallo,

ich weiß allerdings nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber bei uns bekommst du die Sachen schon einen Tag vorher sehr späht am Abend kurz vor Ladenschluss.#c


----------



## RheinBarbe (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anemone schrieb:


> Wenn dich diese Threads nerven, solltest Du sie vielleicht weder lesen noch kommentieren. #d


Musst ja nicht gleich so zickig werden! :r

b2t:
War heute morgen auch vor der Arbeit noch schnell im LIDL, hab mir die Tasche geholt und (eigentlich wollte ich es ja nicht) den Kescher.
Mein aktueller Kescher ist numal schon 20+ Jahre alt und irgendwann macht der bestimmt mal die Grätsche.

Achja, Andrang auf Angelkrams = 0 (in Worten: Null). Die haben alle irgendwelchen anderen gartenkram oder so gekauft, keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls an den Angelsachen war niemand interessiert.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

habe den Eindruck, dass das der eingelagerte Rest vom Frühjahr war...

naja, ich hab alles, spare mir daher den Weg


----------



## FBlackyQ (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei gibt es noch ca. 8 Bissanzeiger und genau so viele Angelsets.

Hab mir auch die Schnur gekauft. Sieht echt gut aus. Schön Rundgeflochten. Naja. 0,30 mm und 20kg 250m für 16€. Ist ok.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



FBlackyQ schrieb:


> Bei gibt es noch ca. 8 Bissanzeiger und genau so viele Angelsets.
> 
> Hab mir auch die Schnur gekauft. Sieht echt gut aus. Schön Rundgeflochten. Naja. 0,30 mm und 20kg 250m für 16€. Ist ok.



Gemessen an dem was man für Noname- Geflochtene zahlt, eigentlich nicht sonderlich billig, das lässt auf Qualität hoffen bzw. schließen.
Muss ja nen Grund haben warum sie trotz großer Abnahmemenge vom Lieferanten, vom Endkunden noch stolze 15Euro 90 ungrad haben wollen.
Berichte mal wenn du sie ne Weile in Gebrauch hast, was sie aus deiner Sicht taugt.
Rund ist sie schonmal, das konnte ich auch gut im Laden erkennen.


----------



## padotcom (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wie gesagt, ich war um 8 da. Da standen schon 20 Leute vorm Lidl. Alle rein und das Angelzeug gestürmt. Ich hab mir ne Tasche geschnappt und wollt noch kucken, da war die geflochtene schon weg und die Angelsets stark dezimiert. Und die hatten von allem echt reichlich. Hab an der Kasse Leute mit 4 Angelsets gesehen.

mfg
Peter


----------



## H3ndrik (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

war heut früh auch beim lidl...
die leute sind auch auf die angelsachen gestürmt ich habe mir 2bissanzeiger ergattert


----------



## tchuppa (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Weiss jetzt nichtgenau obs bei Lidl Bissanzeiger gibt, wenn ja wie sind eure Erfahrungen ?


----------



## maxe-hh (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



padotcom schrieb:


> Und die hatten von allem echt reichlich. Hab an der Kasse Leute mit 4 Angelsets gesehen.






H3ndrik schrieb:


> war heut früh auch beim lidl...
> die leute sind auch auf die angelsachen gestürmt ich habe mir 2bissanzeiger ergattert



geiz ist eben geil |kopfkrat


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



tchuppa schrieb:


> Weiss jetzt nichtgenau obs bei Lidl Bissanzeiger gibt, wenn ja wie sind eure Erfahrungen ?



Tut mir leid wenn ich das so direkt sage, aber du gehörst mir wohl zum Club der ewig Verpennten oder kannst nicht lesen?
Ich sag nur Anglizismen-Thread und die Frage hier, ebenso?|kopfkrat
Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst?|rolleyes
 Erst lesen, begreifen, dann denken und dann schreiben.#6:m


----------



## Algon (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hält das Zeug nicht lange? oder warum müßt ihr euch nach einem halben Jahr schon wieder alles neu kaufen?
|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## tchuppa (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Tut mir Leid das ich nicht perfekt bin, aber ich hatte am frühen Morgen nicht vor 80 seiten zu lesen für eine kurze Info ...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



tchuppa schrieb:


> ...ich hatte am frühen Morgen nicht vor 80 seiten zu lesen für eine kurze Info ...


 
und deswegen sollen die anderen also das schon geschriebene nochmal wiederholen?

wenn man was haben will, muss man (manchmal) auch was dafür tun...


----------



## RheinBarbe (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



tchuppa schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid das ich nicht perfekt bin, aber ich hatte am frühen Morgen nicht vor 80 seiten zu lesen für eine kurze Info ...


Bissanzeiger OK
Kescher OK
Tasche OK
RodPod OK
Freilaufrolle bedingt OK (für Karpfen bis 20 Kg)
Knicklichter OK
Schnur Keine Ahnung
Rest Schrott


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Bissanzeiger OK
> ...
> Freilaufrolle bedingt OK (für Karpfen bis 20 Kg)...



Scheinbar nichtmal das, mir hat's so eine schließlich zerlegt und der Karpfen hatte bestimmt keine 20kg, eher 20 Pfund.#c


----------



## dodo12 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich bin auf Tchuppas Seite!
Man kann doch  nicht 80 Seiten durchlesen um meinetwegen zu wissen, ob die Pilkrute ne gute Aktion hat. 
Das sit meine Meinung.
Gruß. Dominik


----------



## tchuppa (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Danke Döbel..

Sensitiv: Es hätte auch ein einfaches ''Ja es gibt dort Bissanzeiger'' gereicht, aber gut..

Mir ging es nur darum, dass ich mir letztens bei Real mal ein bissanzeiger geholt habe, der irgenwie nicht funktioniert..
Also Batterieblock rein, angeschalten und dann kam zwar kurz das Aktivitätslicht und ein Ton, danach geht er aber wohl wieder aus ..

Dann werd ich wohl mal den von Lidl probieren ..


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



tchuppa schrieb:


> Danke Döbel..
> 
> Sensitiv: Es hätte auch ein einfaches ''Ja es gibt dort Bissanzeiger'' gereicht, aber gut..
> 
> ...



Also der Bissanzeiger vom Lidl sollte okay sein, haben ja hier manche schon 4 Jahre.
Ich habe seit nem halben Jahr einen in Gebrauch(von der letzten Lidlaktion) und war damals zu feige zwei zu kaufen.
Den zweiten habe ich mir daher heute gekauft, weil ich mit dem einen schwer zufrieden bin.
Da da auch ein Teleskop Erdspieß dabei ist, lohnt sich der allemal, genau wie die Tasche.
Bei der Tasche hast du ja 8 Sortimentenkästen dabei, die fast schon 20 Euro wert sind, so dass man die Tasche beinahe als dazu geschenkt betrachten darf.
Also greif zu bevor andere das tun!#6


----------



## Algon (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



tchuppa schrieb:


> Sensitiv: Es hätte auch ein einfaches ''Ja es gibt dort Bissanzeiger'' gereicht, aber gut..


 
du hättest aber auch wenigsten den Beitrag über deiner Frage lesen können
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2577586&postcount=1192

MfG Algon


----------



## FBlackyQ (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Gemessen an dem was man für Noname- Geflochtene zahlt, eigentlich nicht sonderlich billig, das lässt auf Qualität hoffen bzw. schließen.
> Muss ja nen Grund haben warum sie trotz großer Abnahmemenge vom Lieferanten, vom Endkunden noch stolze 15Euro 90 ungrad haben wollen.
> Berichte mal wenn du sie ne Weile in Gebrauch hast, was sie aus deiner Sicht taugt.
> Rund ist sie schonmal, das konnte ich auch gut im Laden erkennen.


 
Ich finde den Preis recht gut, wenn man bedenkt, das ich für eine Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi Braid 0,14mm für 100m 14,90€ gezaht habe und für eine 1000m Sänger Speciflex 0,20mm, nicht Rundgeflochten, ca. 50€ gezahlt habe ist der Preis gut.Klar, die Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi Braid hätte ich im Angebot eines Internetshops 1000m für 90€ haben können, war aber zu spät.Greez Flo


----------



## tchuppa (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wie gesagt bin nur schnell rein um den Beitrag zu schreiben, abner hast natuerlich Recht..

Werd jetzt demnächst mal zu Real und den Leuten ihren Mist zeigen, mal sehn vllt kennen die den Fehler..

Also immer wenn ich bisher bei unserem Lidl war gabs da nichts, bzw in der Werbung find ich auch nie Angelsachen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



FBlackyQ schrieb:


> Ich finde den Preis recht gut, wenn man bedenkt, das ich für eine Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi Braid 0,14mm für 100m 14,90€ gezaht habe und für eine 1000m Sänger Speciflex 0,20mm, nicht Rundgeflochten, ca. 50€ gezahlt habe ist der Preis gut.Klar, die Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi Braid hätte ich im Angebot eines Internetshops 1000m für 90€ haben können, war aber zu spät.Greez Flo



Gut ich sah das aber auch in Relation, wenn man einfach mal annimmt, dass sie bei der geflochtenen Schnur, genauso knapp wie beim Monofil kalkulierten.
Immerhin gibts mind. 500m monofile Schnur für läppische 2,99 Euro, das ist schon günstig.|kopfkrat


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



tchuppa schrieb:


> Wie gesagt bin nur schnell rein um den Beitrag zu schreiben, abner hast natuerlich Recht..
> 
> Werd jetzt demnächst mal zu Real und den Leuten ihren Mist zeigen, mal sehn vllt kennen die den Fehler..
> 
> Also immer wenn ich bisher bei unserem Lidl war gabs da nichts, bzw in der Werbung find ich auch nie Angelsachen



Sollte es aktuell aber auch bei dir im Lidl geben, wenn ich so sehe wer hier mit dabei ist, schon gekauft hat, kann man doch davon ausgehen, dass es sich bei den derzeitigen Angeboten um eine bundesweite Aktion handelt.
Wenn du allerdings zu spät hingehst war es das für dich.
Also ab in den Lidl, bei Real kannste später immer noch reklamieren.:q


----------



## Phoebe (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich verstehe voll und ganz, wenn Leute bei der aktuellen Wirtschaftslage auf günstige Produkte beim Discounter zurückgreifen (kaufe auch selbst viel für meine Pferde bei Lidl und Aldi, wenn die solche Aktionen haben), aber bei den Angelsachen muss ich nun sagen, dass ich teilweise die gleichen Produkte schon im Fachgeschäft zu gleichen Preisen gesehen habe, und dazu gabs Beratung umsonst...


----------



## sc00b (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hab 4 stk geholt nachdem 3 fillialen angeblich keine Bissanzeiger bekommen hätten..


----------



## H3ndrik (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hehe .. 4stück petri 
also ich habe alles schon aufgebaut batterien drinn und habs auch mit der schnur ausprobiert einfach supi die teile *daumen hoch* =)


----------



## daci7 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

jepp, hab nach der arbeit auchnoch nen 2. ba ergattern können =)
sehen stabil aus, machen sich gut am pod und funktionieren beim ersten test auch wunderbar!
am we gehts dann ans wasser!

(außerdem und noch viel wichtiger: ich hab heut von nem zweitgutachter bestätigt bekommen, dass mein arzt keine ahnung hat (oder mich verarschen wollte), ausgezeichnet! jetz gehts erstmal meine (vermeintlich) zurückgewonnene gesundheit feiern )

also erstmal sehr gut drauf =)

grüße, david


----------



## schadstoff (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Man war das ne Show Heute, um halb 10 im Lidl gewesen....ich wollte noch ne 2te Tasche ^^ nix, nada, null, zero !!!! da lag noch ein Bissanzeiger rum sonst ZERO.

Ich zur Filialleiterin und meinte (im freundlichen Ton) das dies doch jetzt nicht ihr ernst sei - sie : ja Sorry aber die haben den Lidl punkt 8 Gestürmt ! ......(gelächter) dann habge ich gefragt ob sie so nett sei in einem anderen Markt nachfragen kann, klar macht sie ......aber einen ^^ MUha erst im 10 TEN Markt war noch genau eine Tasche da .....dafür musste ich dann erst mal rund 15 km fahren |rolleyes dort angekommen bekam mich die nackte Angst ....(gabs nicht noch ne Rutentasche o0 nicht das die das verwechselt haben) 

Reingestürmt zur Kasse geschaut Tasche gesehen (juhuu die richtige) und gekauft ....

Ich schliesse mich den anderen an das nächste mal bin ich um 8 bei Lidl ^^


#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



schadstoff schrieb:


> ...
> Ich schliesse mich den anderen an das nächste mal bin ich um 8 bei Lidl ^^
> #h



Bleibt abzuwarten, wann und vorallem ob, es ein nächstes Mal Angelzeug bei Lidl geben wird.#d
Aber die Lidlrally bei den Aktionen: "Angelsachen im Angebot" sind schon lustig und lassen hoffen, dass man bei Lidl, aufgrund der Nachfrage der Kundschaft, den Spaß wiederholen wird.
Früher sind die Leute, wie die Bekloppten zu Aldi und Lidl gerannt, wenn es nen PC gab, heute rennt da kein Mensch mehr für nen Discounter- PC, da brauchts dann schon Angelequipment.
Bin mal gespannt, wenn's das nochmal geben sollte, ob das Sortiment dann nochmals verkleinert oder eher vergrößert wird.;+
Beim letzten Mal gab es ja noch ein paar Sachen, wie die Freilaufrollen, Friedfischposenset's, Rod Pod usw., mehr.
Mir kam es diesmal ehrlich gesagt so vor, als ob das bloß ein Restbestand aus Überproduktion war, den Lidl da verkloppt hat, denn viele Sachen (z.B. Bissanzeiger) wurden an einige Filialen gar nicht ausgeliefert und manche Sachen gab es teilweise nur in einer ganz geringen Stückzahl.:g
Mein Filialleiter meinte zu mir, er habe nur 2 Angelgerätetaschen, 2 Pilkrutenset's, 2 Multi-X- Angelset's, 5 Spinnset's, 12 Kescher und 8 Bissanzeiger bekommen.
Das ist nicht wirklich viel.|kopfkrat


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Sensitivfischer, das Angelzeug gibts bei Lidl schon seit Jahren und die Kunden sind jedes Jahr gleich geil darauf. Is der Zug vielleicht an dir vorbeigefahren? #6


----------



## hmk1708 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War heute morgen auch bei Lidl und wollte so ein Forellen-Set holen,weil mein Sohn (11Jahre) die glorreiche Idee hatte mal mi an den Forellenpuff zu kommen.
Nix mehr da nur Pilksets wobei ich zugeben muß Das ne Pilkrute am Forellenweiher bestimmt ******* aussieht.
Wie gesagt das einzige was noch da war waren bestimmt 20 Pilksets / 3 Bissanzeiger/ 2 U-Kescher etwas Monofile und 2 Rollen Geflochtene.
Habe mir die Tasche und den Stuhl letztes Jahr schon geholt und war bis jetzt sehr zu frieden damit.Das einzige was mich an den Boxen aus der Tasche stört ist die Einteilung aber dafür gibt es ja einen Dremel.
LG Marcus


----------



## H3ndrik (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

mein vater und ich wollten uns auch erst noch 2pilkrutensets kaufen aber...die kamen mir net soo doll vor!?
da geh ich lieber in den nächsten angelladen und gib da noch n paar euro drauf aber dann hab ich auch was richtiges...naja 
lg H3ndrik


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> ...Is der Zug vielleicht an dir vorbeigefahren? #6



Nee, nicht wirklich, denn ich war es, der diesen alten Thread aus der Versenkung holte und mit meinem Bericht über die Schrottfreilaufrolle aus dem Lidl, wiederbelebte.#6
Ansonsten bin ich auch nicht erst seit heute, Besitzer von nem Lidl- Rod Pod, 2 Bissanzeigern, 2 Angelgerätezubehörtaschen...
An mir ist also ganz und gar nichts vorbei gefahren, nichteinmal, dass du wegen Umgangston und Stenkerei ein heißer Kanidat für ne Verwarnung bist.:g
Daher besser mal nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen!#h


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

*Edit by Mod (Torsk)

So nicht Freunde...*


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Leute, schaut euch eure neu erworbenen Bissanzeiger gut an.
Ich weiß nicht ob es ein Einzelfall ist, aber ich habe heute einen erwischt, der Zicken macht.#q
Beim ersten Funktionstest, bei dem ich Lautstärke- , Melodie- und Empfindlichkeitsverstellbarkeit testete, lief alles prima.
Als ich später das Teil einem Kumpel zeigen wollte, war's vorbei mit Freude.|bigeyes
Der Piezolautsprecher setzte aus, in dem er keinen vernünftig hörbaren Ton mehr reproduziert, er krächzt bloß.|gr:
Werde den wohl morgen umtauschen müssen und wahrscheinlich ohne Bissanzeiger, sondern mit der zurück gezahlten Kohle nach Hause gehen, weil keine BA's mehr da sind.

@Jäger&Sammler: Uups, Übermut tut selten gut!:q


----------



## tchuppa (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Na toll da habe ich heute um 17 Uhr den letzten Bissanzeiger erwischt und ich Idiot sag, noch zu dem ich brauch den Kassenbon nicht.. 
Na hoffentlich funktioniert meiner |bigeyes


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



tchuppa schrieb:


> Na toll da habe ich heute um 17 Uhr den letzten Bissanzeiger erwischt und ich Idiot sag, noch zu dem ich brauch den Kassenbon nicht..
> Na hoffentlich funktioniert meiner |bigeyes



Nun ja, wenn alle Stricke reißen, werden sie den schon ohne Kassenbon umtauschen.
1. weil sogar Lidl auf dem Gehäuse steht
und
2. weil sie in Sachen umtauschen recht kulant sind.
Sie wissen eben das sie viel Mist verkaufen, aber stehen dafür auch gerade bzw. machen den Hersteller zur Schnecke.


----------



## tchuppa (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nja mal sehen ob's funktioniert ..


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Sensitiv: Kann es sein, dass du alles klein kriegst? Erst die Rolle, dann den Piepser, was kommt danach?
Habe die Bilder gestern ein paar Angelkollegen gezeigt (älteres Kaliber, kein Internet). Der Eine hat mit den Rollen einen 9,5 Kg und einen 22 Kg Wels gefangen, der andere mehrere Karpfen im 2-stelligen Bereich.
Vielleicht liegt es auch an deinem Drillverhalten.
Kleiner Tipp, wenn der Fisch gehakt ist, führe die Angel langsam nach oben, dann wenn sie am höchsten Punkt ist, lässt du die Angel wieder langsam nach unten absinken und kurbelst dabei dann ein. So hast du weniger Gegendruck und es sollte eigentlich nichts schief gehen.
Es gibt halt immer noch zuviel Leute die nicht eins mit ihrem Equipment werden, bzw meinen nach dem Anschlag auf Teufel komm raus direkt reinkurbeln zu müssen und wenn dann irgendetwas kaputt geht, dann war das Gerät (Rolle, Schnur, Rute,...) dran Schuld.

Nur mal so zum nachdenken!


@Kassenbon: Du brauchst in Deutschland keinen Kassenbon zum Umtauschen. Gut ist es allerdings, wenn man irgendwie nachweisen kann, dass man den Artikel am Tag X dort im Geschäft gekauft hat (Abbuchung Konto, Zeugen,....). Hatte selber mal so einen Fall (ohne Kassenbon) und es ging einwandfrei.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> @Sensitiv: Kann es sein, dass du alles klein kriegst? Erst die Rolle, dann den Piepser, was kommt danach?
> Habe die Bilder gestern ein paar Angelkollegen gezeigt (älteres Kaliber, kein Internet). Der Eine hat mit den Rollen einen 9,5 Kg und einen 22 Kg Wels gefangen, der andere mehrere Karpfen im 2-stelligen Bereich.
> Vielleicht liegt es auch an deinem Drillverhalten.



Wenn es sich um die Bilder gehandelt hat, die ich von meiner Rolle hier reingestellt habe, dann sollte den Herren wie auch dir, ein wenig technisches Verständnis vorausgesetzt, alles klar sein und kein Zweifel mehr vorliegen, dass die Rolle nur kaputt gehen konnte.
Bei ner Bohrung in Zinkdruckguss, durch die eine Achse geführt wird, wenn da eine Wand  weniger als 1/10mm dick ist(Stichwort: Querbelastung), dann führt das ratzfatz zum Riss. Das ist definitiv so und da brauchen wir nicht rumlabern, wer mit seiner Rolle was gefangen hat.
Kann ja gut sein dass die Herren mit ihren Lidlrollen mehr Glück hatten, denn es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass die Rollen die Bohrung alle so unsauber plaziert haben.
Sowas nennt sich dann: "Verarbeitungsmangel".
Auch wenn es so den Anschein macht: "Nein, mache nicht alles kaputt, was man nicht essen kann, ich hab seit nem halben Jahr scheinbar bloß Sch***e an den Fingern, wenn ich bei Lidl einkaufe.":q
Übrigens ist mir noch nie zuvor in meinem Leben ne Stationärrolle kaputt gegangen, die Lidl war die Erste.



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, wenn der Fisch gehakt ist, führe die Angel langsam nach oben, dann wenn sie am höchsten Punkt ist, lässt du die Angel wieder langsam nach unten absinken und kurbelst dabei dann ein. So hast du weniger Gegendruck und es sollte eigentlich nichts schief gehen.
> Es gibt halt immer noch zuviel Leute die nicht eins mit ihrem Equipment werden, bzw meinen nach dem Anschlag auf Teufel komm raus direkt reinkurbeln zu müssen und wenn dann irgendetwas kaputt geht, dann war das Gerät (Rolle, Schnur, Rute,...) dran Schuld.
> 
> Nur mal so zum nachdenken!
> ...



Gute Tipps, vorallem der rechtliche Hinweis zum Kassenbon, der Rest ist im Anfängerforum oder da wo ein technischer Defekt durch Fehlverhalten eines Anglers zu Stande kam, richtig aufgehoben.


----------



## Algon (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,


LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Gut ist es allerdings, wenn man irgendwie nachweisen kann, dass man den Artikel am Tag X dort im Geschäft gekauft hat (Abbuchung Konto, Zeugen,....).


Super Idee, Adresse von den Leuten, die vor und hinter dir in der Schlange stehen, geben lassen und ein Foto mit Zeitung und der Kassierin.#6
Und ich Torfkopf behalte immer den Kassenbon.:q

Oder man kauft einfach beim Händler um die Ecke.
upsss, das darf man hier ja nicht sagen. |rotwerden
MfG Algon


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Sensitiv: Man müsste den genauen Kräfteverlauf bei den Rollen wissen, um eine genaue Aussage machen zu können, welche Wanddicke dieses Materials benötigt wird. Habe da leider keine Werte, schraube auch zu wenig an den Rollen rum. 1x im Jahr nen Schraubenzieherkopf voll fett rein und gut ist. Rollen müssen halt funktionieren und ich möchte sie nicht studieren. Wobei das aber bestimmt interessant wäre, nur bezahlt mir das keiner.....

@Algon: Freund, Freundin, Oma, Opa, Nachbar, Arbeitskollege, Angelkollege, Cousin, Cousine, Neffe, Schwippschwager, Enkel, Sohn, Tante, Onkel, Papa, Mama,.....


----------



## Algon (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> @Algon: Freund, Freundin, Oma, Opa, Nachbar, Arbeitskollege, Angelkollege, Cousin, Cousine, Neffe, Schwippschwager, Enkel, Sohn, Tante, Onkel, Papa, Mama,.....


 
und wenn einer nicht kann?|supergri

MfG Algon


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> und wenn einer nicht kann?|supergri
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Dann Plan B (mit EC-Karte bezahlen-> Kontoauszug) oder C (klassisch den Kassenbong mitnehmen)!

:l


----------



## Lucius (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Zum Thema Lidl muss Ich sagen, das Ich seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr in diesem "Dr...sladen"einkaufen gehe.
Erst die Mitarbeiterüberwachung, dann gab es die Sache mit den getürkten Pfandflaschen, dann wurden bei Lidl in der Schweiz abgelaufene Lebensmittel vorm wegschmeissen mit Putzmittel vermischt, um zu verhindern das Obdachlose diese sich aus den Mülltonnen holen, statt wie so viele andere Discounter das ganze an eine Tafel abzugeben!
Und jetzt warnt der Verbraucherschutz das bei Lidl Artikel mit gefälschtem "Stiftung Warentest" Siegel verkauft werden......

Denkt lieber 3 mal nach, bevor ihr solch eine Geschäftskultur weiter unterstützt....., und wenn Ich mir so manche Berichte hier durchlese, wo dann wg. nicht mehr vorhandener Artikel die Leute 3-5 andere Filialen anfahren nur um 3-5 € zu sparen die Sie dann beim Benzin wieder drauflegen, frag Ich mich ob es nicht wichtiger ist den "Tackle-dealer" um die Ecke zu supporten!?
Denn da bekommt man immerhin auch seine Maden und Würmer und den restlichen Kleinkram, an dem der kleine Laden leider nix verdient die es aber beim Lidl nicht gibt ( noch nicht...)
Ich hab mir z.B. meine D.A.M. Bissanzeiger gekauft für 10 €, zwar ohne Erdspieß aber dafür Markenware die bis jetzt Reibungslos funktioniert und eig. genauso Teuer war wie bei Lidl.....


----------



## Barsch-Guru (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Lucius

Geil, den Beitrag haste gerade vom "Fänge am Main 2009"- Thread hier rüber kopiert, ich schmeiß mich weg...:m

Grüße Alex


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> @Lucius
> 
> Geil, den Beitrag haste gerade vom "Fänge am Main 2009"- Thread hier rüber kopiert, ich schmeiß mich weg...:m
> 
> Grüße Alex



Na klar, warum sollte er das ein und selbe Posting auch zweimal schreiben, da wäre er ja schön blöd?


----------



## Lucius (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Tja, Faul kann man sein, nur nicht Blöd....;-)...:vik:


----------



## Barsch-Guru (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Lucius schrieb:


> Tja, Faul kann man sein, nur nicht Blöd....;-)...:vik:


 
Meine Rede...#6


----------



## zokky (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Zum Thema Lidl muss Ich sagen, das Ich seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr in diesem "Dr...sladen"einkaufen gehe.

Ich auch nicht, bin Stamm kunde bei Feinkost-Aldi.


----------



## padotcom (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das entwickelt sich ja langsam zum Lidl vs. Aldi Tröööt.
Ich hab mir mittlerweile so einiges bei erstgenannten gekauft. Und bin vollends zufrieden. Und das Argument mit dem Tackledealer um die Ecke, bei dem ich kaufen soll, damit ich nicht irgendwann ohne Würmer und Maden da stehe, lass ich nicht gelten. Die bekomm ich in nem gut sortierten Baumarkt, gleich um die Ecke, in super Qualität.

mfg
Peter


----------



## Barsch-Guru (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



padotcom schrieb:


> Die bekomm ich in nem gut sortierten Baumarkt, gleich um die Ecke, in super Qualität.


 
Wo? Also bei uns im Baumarkt gibt es nur gefrorene Zuckmücken- und andere Larven zu kaufen! Welcher Baumarkt verkauft denn Maden?

Grüße Alex


----------



## Algon (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



padotcom schrieb:


> ohne Würmer und Maden da stehe, lass ich nicht gelten. Die bekomm ich in nem gut sortierten Baumarkt, gleich um die Ecke, in super Qualität.


die bekommst du auch im Lidl.:q

http://www.discountfan.de/forumneu/read.php?3,105006


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei mir hat Lidl nun erstmal verkackt.|evil:
Ich habe den defekten Bissanzeiger, der nur Kratzgeräusche aus dem Piezolautsprecher brachte, umgetauscht.
Da sie in der Filiale natürlich keinen mehr hatten, gabs Geld zurück.
Auf der Fahrt zu meinem Angelgeschäft kam ich am nächsten Lidl vorbei. 
Da dachte ich schaust mal rein, vielleicht gibts da noch BAs und ja, sie hatten sogar noch drei.
Also kaufte ich wieder einen und probierte ihn gleich im Auto, noch auf dem Parkplatz aus.
Was war? Genau der selbe Mist, BA macht bloß Krächzgeräusche => wieder umtauschen, Geld zurück!#q#q#q
Komischerweise hab ich mit dem BA von vor nem halben Jahr überhaupt keine Probleme, der macht Ton, dass es im Ohr schmerzt.
Wahrscheinlich war diesmal die ganze Charge schrottig.
Nachdem ich schon bei Aldi, überhaupt keine Unterhaltungselektronik oder Haushaltsgeräte etc. nicht mal mehr Lebensmittel kaufe, hat jetzt auch Lidl bei mir verschi**en.:r:v
Bei Lidl kaufe ich ab heute nur noch Lebensmittel!


----------



## zokky (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Qualität der Lebensmittel bei Aldi schätze ich doch höher ein als bei Lidl. Ist mein sujekitiver Eindruck vor allem bei backwaren, Obst und gemüse.


----------



## Lucius (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



padotcom schrieb:


> Das entwickelt sich ja langsam zum Lidl vs. Aldi Tröööt.
> Ich hab mir mittlerweile so einiges bei erstgenannten gekauft. Und bin vollends zufrieden. Und das Argument mit dem Tackledealer um die Ecke, bei dem ich kaufen soll, damit ich nicht irgendwann ohne Würmer und Maden da stehe, lass ich nicht gelten. Die bekomm ich in nem gut sortierten Baumarkt, gleich um die Ecke, in super Qualität.
> 
> mfg
> Peter




Das ist schön für dich, aber kein Grund ein Argument nicht gelten zu lassen was wahrscheinlich für den größeren Teil von uns vielleicht doch seine Berechtigung hat, denn seit mein kleiner Laden um die Ecke zu gemacht hat, muss Ich ca 20 min Auto fahren für meine Maden....

P.S.: Würmer und Maden im Baumarkt!?
Kenn hier in der Umgebung FFM nicht einen Baumarkt , der so was führt..
Wir haben hier in der nähe einen Superpet, da bekommst du Pinkies und Maden, die schon geschlüpft sind, solange liegen die Packungen im Kühlschrank und die Würmer sind zumeist alle schon verrottet - und die Preise sind dafür doppelt so hoch wie bei meinem neuen Stammdealer...


----------



## Lucius (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Bei Lidl kaufe ich ab heute nur noch Lebensmittel!



Dann google mal ein bisschen zum Thema Lidl und du solltest eig. keine Veranlassung mehr haben in diesem Laden einzukaufen,...wobei Ich kein Problem mit Aldi hab..
Was sind denn da deine negativen Erfahrungen!?


----------



## padotcom (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Wo? Also bei uns im Baumarkt gibt es nur gefrorene Zuckmücken- und andere Larven zu kaufen! Welcher Baumarkt verkauft denn Maden?
> 
> Grüße Alex


 
Bei mir um die Ecke im TOOM Baumarkt. Tauwürmer, Dendrobena, Maden, Bienenmaden etc.

LG
Peter


----------



## Sladdi (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nach dem Pech von Sensitivfischer im bezug auf die Bissanzeiger habe ich meinen gerade erst einmal getestet.
Er funktioniert so gut wie der letzte den ich kaufte.
Zu meinem Glück ist wohl die schrottige Charge komplett nach Baden-Württemberg gegangen. *fg*


----------



## H3ndrik (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

meine beiden funktionieren auch wunderbar
gruß H3ndrik


----------



## sc00b (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ALso ich habse gestern sofort getestet an der Möhne bei übelsten Regen. Bisse wurden angezeigt sind auch dicht und gehen 1A bis auf die Fische konnte nur ein kleinen Barsch landen


----------



## H3ndrik (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

jap... habs sie noch nicht am wasser ausprobiert aber hier in der wohnung mich schnur...funzt alles wunderbar.. 
scoob hmm wie teuer sind so karten für den möhnesee?kannst du mir das vilt sagen? so für ein wochenende oder so?
lg H3ndrik #h


----------



## siegerlaender (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

....tasche klasse, rodpod absolut ok, zubehörboxen mist hoch zehn!


----------



## sc00b (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> jap... habs sie noch nicht am wasser ausprobiert aber hier in der wohnung mich schnur...funzt alles wunderbar..
> scoob hmm wie teuer sind so karten für den möhnesee?kannst du mir das vilt sagen? so für ein wochenende oder so?
> lg H3ndrik #h





Tageskarte 6€ 2Tageskarte 11€ Wochenkarte 15€ jahreskarte 52€

heute nacht hat ich ein Aal und ein fetten Karpfenrun.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



sc00b schrieb:


> Tageskarte 6€ 2Tageskarte 11€ Wochenkarte 15€ jahreskarte 52€...



Ohaa, ich leb im falschen Bundesland, das sind ja Discounterpreise, wie geil.:k#q#q:v


----------



## RheinBarbe (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ohaa, ich leb im falschen Bundesland, das sind ja Discounterpreise, wie geil.:k#q#q:v


Rhein (Hessen), 107km Strecke: 
Wochenkarte 7,50 Euro
Jahreskarte 30 Euro

Andere Staffelungen gibt es (leider?) nicht.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Rhein (Hessen), 107km Strecke:
> Wochenkarte 7,50 Euro
> Jahreskarte 30 Euro
> 
> Andere Staffelungen gibt es (leider?) nicht.



Krass, hier zahlst für ne Tageskarte mind. 13 Euro und ne Jahreskarte gibts nur für Vereinsmitglieder und kostet dann locker schlappe 140 Euro.
Die spinnen hier im Süden.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Krass, hier zahlst für ne Tageskarte mind. 13 Euro und ne Jahreskarte gibts meist nur für Vereinsmitglieder und kostet dann locker schlappe 140 Euro.
> Die spinnen hier im Süden.



Ohh ja. Manche Preise in Baden-Würrtemberg sind echt Wucher...#c
Vor allem an den kleinen Forellenbächen im Schwarzwald, an denen man nur mit der Fliege fischen darf, kostet ne Jahreskarte teilweise an die 150€(!) und dann gibts auch nur 10 Stück zu verkaufen. Das beste ist noch, meinst sind gar keine Fische drin...:q


----------



## BigGamer (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

manche Flifi-Strecken im Süden kosten 50-100 Euro/Tag, da kann ich als Otto-Normal-Jungangler einpacken:c


----------



## daci7 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hier sind jahreskarten je nach gewässer-qualität auch zwischen 30 und 70 € teuer.

aber mal zurück zu thema: meine ba's wurden gestern erstmal ausgiebig getestet. fazit: funtionieren wunderbar! ham jeden zupfer angezeigt =)

grüße, david


----------



## H3ndrik (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich habe für den rhein (ganz NRW) 17€ gezahlt^^
weil ich noch n gugendfischer in und mein vater 34€ ...
ich war vorgestern auch mit meinen ba's am rhein haben auch jeden zupfer angezeigt hab mit maade auf kleine köderfische gefischt jeder biss wurde angezeigt wunderbar die teile..


----------



## BigGamer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ja der Vatter Rhein hat das beste PLV das ich kenne (in D)#6


----------



## Janemann (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hmmmm.........Lidl vs Aldi^^
sind die sachen nicht alle fast gleich

hab mir donnertag mal die 2 angelboxen die bissanzeiger und die pilkangel gekauft

die Friedfischbox das erst was auffählt was will man mit so viel posen^^ 5 hätten es auch gereicht die hacken gingen so ne numer größer wer nicht schlecht
und der rest wahr ok

die raubfischbox wahr eigentlich garnicht mal so schlecht bei mir laufen alle gut wie es auch sein soll

der bissanzeiger wahr naja erst wolte er nicht wirklich und dann lief er ein wandfrei

die pilkangel ist sehr gut liegt gut in der hand man kann gut auswerfen damit die rolle läuft ein wandfrei ohne probs
die schnurr hält ca 15-18kg aus was ich nicht mal so schlecht fand werde aber woll ne geflochtene rauf machen

mfg jan


----------



## dodo12 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das ist ja schön, das du gut zufrieden bist. Echt schade, dass die dieses jahr das RODPOD nicht mehr im Angebot hatten...


----------



## Janemann (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

das jahr ist noch nicht vorbei^^
mal gucken welche discounter bald angelsachen verkauft


----------



## Raubfische (10. August 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin zusammen,
um noch mal auf das Thema zurückzukommen: LIDL Angelsachen gut oder schlecht?
Mein Freund hat sich bei LIDL eine Hochseerute gekauft und hat damit den schwersten Fisch vom Schiff gefangen...

MfG
Raubfische


----------



## Fabiasven (13. September 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nach langem Testen mein Urteil:
Freilaufrolle: Top für das Geld, da hatte ich schon schlechtere Markenrollen
Tasche: Top
RodPod: mittelmässig


----------



## sc00b (14. September 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin hab 3 Bissanzeiger die ich los werden will...

Grund: sind mir zu leise wenn ich im Zelt liege und Penne ^^

waren bis her 5-6x am Wasser und haben ihren Dienst geleistet.

Dachte für alle 3 25€ zzgl. Versand.


----------



## Ulli3D (14. September 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Klasse, schau mal auf Deine Gewässerkarte, da steht bestimmt drauf, das Du die Ruten nicht unbewacht stehen lassen darfst #d

Entweder man geht angeln oder pennen.


----------



## bobbl (14. September 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mir die Tasche mit den Plastikboxen gekauft.
Die Boxen sind eben Boxen und auch twisterfest.
Die Tasche ist schon in Ordnung, allerdings habe ich die "Reinschiebplastikdingern" an den Seitentaschen gekillt.
Auch ist die Tasche ziemlich schwer.
Ich nehme sie eig. nur zum Ansitzen, zum Spinnfischen nehme ich mir einzelne Boxen und pack die in nen Rucksack, ist bequemer so.


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. September 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



bobbl schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Tasche mit den Plastikboxen gekauft.
> Die Boxen sind eben Boxen und auch twisterfest.
> *Die Tasche ist schon in Ordnung, allerdings habe ich die "Reinschiebplastikdingern" an den Seitentaschen gekillt.*
> Auch ist die Tasche ziemlich schwer.
> Ich nehme sie eig. nur zum Ansitzen, zum Spinnfischen nehme ich mir einzelne Boxen und pack die in nen Rucksack, ist bequemer so.


Willkommen im Club! #h


----------



## flexxxone (15. September 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wie habt ihr denn dat hinbekommen?

seid doch nich immer so hektisch


----------



## sc00b (15. September 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Klasse, schau mal auf Deine Gewässerkarte, da steht bestimmt drauf, das Du die Ruten nicht unbewacht stehen lassen darfst #d
> 
> Entweder man geht angeln oder pennen.





Möcht ich gern mal sehen wie du 4 Tage wach bist!!#q


----------



## Ulli3D (15. September 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Man könnte ja auch mal die Rute einholen oder mit einem Kumpel, sofern man hat, angeln gehen, dann kann man abwechselnd schlafen, oder?:q


----------



## sc00b (15. September 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ist ja nicht sinn der sache das einer pennt wenn der andere wach ist und dann pent wenn man aufsteht.. deswegen ja auch laute pieper als diebstahschutz. wenn jmd. an den ruten geht piept es ja hehe ud wir bunkern alles im zelt bis auf die pods. Immer dabei: Machete u. Spray..


----------



## fishcatcher99 (15. September 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch mal die Rute einholen oder mit einem Kumpel, sofern man hat, angeln gehen, dann kann man abwechselnd schlafen, oder?:q



Du nimmst es ja ganz genau was? Ich möchte dich wirklich  mal beim Nachtangeln  erleben, wenn es kalt wird , du wirst müde, alles ruhig, dann schläfst du so oder so ein! So , und wenn du dann nen vernünftigen Bissanzeiger hast am besten Funk , dann reist dich jeder Piepton aus dem Tiefschlaf |uhoh:
Warst du schon mal Nachtangeln? Der Reitz dabei ist das du die ganze Nacht durchfischen kannst und nicht das du um 22.00 Uhr die Angeln aus dem Wasser nimmst um zu pennen! Dann kannste gleich zu Hause bleiben! Und noch was auf den Tageskarten und unseren Vereinsregeln steht von Beaufsichtigung der Ruten nichts! Ich glaube das niemand beim Nachtansitz seine Ruten 500m weit weg stellt ohne Bissanzeiger! Was sollen wir denn machen, wir haben 3 mal im Jahr Nachtangeln im Verein , sonst ist das bei uns verboten!
Da ich wie eigentlich jeder meinen Schlaf brauche (sonst geh ich am anderen Tag kaputt) , schlafe ich halt zwischendurch mal ne Runde,was mich aber dank guter Bissanzeiger nicht davon abhält weiter zu Angeln!:g
mfg fishcatcher99:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (15. September 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also meine Freilaufrollen sind noch allerbest ...
bin ich begeistert bei dem preis :m


----------



## Tobi94 (15. September 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Meine Rolle ist auch noch voll intakt!


----------



## cyberpeter (15. September 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

mit unbeaufsichtigt ist eigentlich bei den meisten Gewässern gemeint, dass Du nicht nach Hause fahren darfst um mal schnell was zu holen und die Angel im Wasser läßt oder ein paar hundert Meter auf die andere Gewässerseite für ein "Schwätzchen" gehen darfst während deine Angeln vielleicht sogar noch mit geschlossenen Bügel im Rutenständer stehen.

In den Gewässern wo Nachtangeln erlaubt ist sollte das Schlafen mit Bißanzeiger also kein Problem darstellen wenn man seine Schlafstelle nur ein paar Meter entfernt hat.

Ob dies aber auch sinnvoll ist - das ist eine andere Frage. Was bei Karpfen perfekt funktioniert dürfte bei Aal und recht erst bei Zander zum Verlust des Fisches führen ....

Gruß Peter


----------



## dodo12 (7. November 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wann gibts es endlich wieder Angelsachen bei Alsi und Lidl? 
Grüße. Dominik.

PS: Bitte steinigt mich nicht dafür, dass ich das Thema wieder hochgeholt habe!


----------



## David Kanal (7. November 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



bobbl schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Tasche mit den Plastikboxen gekauft.
> Die Boxen sind eben Boxen und auch twisterfest.
> Die Tasche ist schon in Ordnung, allerdings habe ich die "Reinschiebplastikdingern" an den Seitentaschen gekillt.
> Auch ist die Tasche ziemlich schwer.
> Ich nehme sie eig. nur zum Ansitzen, zum Spinnfischen nehme ich mir einzelne Boxen und pack die in nen Rucksack, ist bequemer so.





Bei mir das gleiche Problem mit der Tasche  |wavey:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. November 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Wann gibts es endlich wieder Angelsachen bei Alsi und Lidl?
> Grüße. Dominik.



denke mal, so im Frühjahr nächsten Jahres...#c


----------



## RheinBarbe (7. November 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ende März/Anfang April 2010


----------



## fishcatcher99 (7. November 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hey ,jetzt wo ich das sehe wollt ich noch ma kurz n Komentar zum Kescher von denen machen:

Ich hab das Ding jetzt scho n gutes Jahr und da ist (ausser den Herkömlichen Gebrauchsspuren ) nix dran! Also ganz klar:#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. November 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



bobbl schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Tasche mit den Plastikboxen gekauft.
> Die Boxen sind eben Boxen und auch twisterfest.
> Die Tasche ist schon in Ordnung, allerdings habe ich die "Reinschiebplastikdingern" an den Seitentaschen gekillt.
> Auch ist die Tasche ziemlich schwer...



Die Tasche finde ich qualitativ richtig anständig und wenn's die wieder gibt, hol ich mir definitiv noch eine. Die Plastikboxen habe ich rausgeschmissen, weil ich zu Hause welche von Plano habe. Die Plano- Sortimentenkästen passen noch besser als die Boxen vom Lidl und sind wesentlich hochwertiger. In Kombination mit der Lidl- Tasche die perfekte Transportkombi.


----------



## dodo12 (7. November 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Okay, alles klar!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Knicklichtersatz


----------



## Hc-Meista (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hab mir bei lidl mal die gummi wathose für 15oironen gkauft...also bis jetz is sie immer noch dicht!"


----------



## dodo12 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

WIe oft bist du denn damit schon angeln gegangen? ISt die auch bequem. Weil ich bräuchte noch eine fürn Sommerurlaub an der Ostsee. Die muss da nur 5 mal 5 Stunden oder vllt. etwas mehr im Ostseewasser aushalten. Reicht die dafür?


----------



## Hc-Meista (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

naja die stiefel geben dem druck des wassers ganz schön nach aber sonst...für 15oironen kann man ncih meckern!"


----------



## Khaane (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Hc-Meista schrieb:


> hab mir bei lidl mal die gummi wathose für 15oironen gkauft...also bis jetz is sie immer noch dicht!"



Naja, von der Wathose bin ich nicht so überzeugt, ein Kollege hat sich das Ding gekauft und ich würde 2 Plastiksäcken mehr vertrauen - Die Hose ist arg dünn und absolut nicht vertrauenserweckend.

Zum Reinigen des Gartenteiches ist sie ok, zum Angeln wäre mir das Risiko viel zu groß, dass der Angeltag sprichwörtlich ins Wasser fällt. :q

Für den Preis ist die Behr Trendex Everdry absolut top, war mit ihr jetzt einige Male am Meer und ist wie neu. (sehr dicker Stoff)

Ab und an gibt es die Wathose für 35 € im Angebot, halt mal die Augen auf und kauf dir was "vernünftiges". 

https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...eaf06b0/Product/View/111808&2E85&2E585&2D4041

Optimaler ist ne atmungsaktive Wathose, aber die sind auch bedeutend teurer.

PS: Weihnachten ist ja auch bald - Ein paar Tipps an den Santa Claus und evtl. steht die Wathose unterm Tannenbaum.


----------



## dodo12 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ja, die Wunschliste ist aber schon voll mit anderen Angelsachen!  
Em, und ihr meint nicht, dass die für 5 Tage dicht hält? 
Danach brauche ich die eig nicht mehr!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Ja, die Wunschliste ist aber schon voll mit anderen Angelsachen!
> Em, und ihr meint nicht, dass die für 5 Tage dicht hält?
> Danach brauche ich die eig nicht mehr!


 
Bei mir hat sie eine Saison gehalten.
Ich habe sie nur zum Boot reinschieben gebraucht.
5 Tage sollte sie wohl halten....


----------



## dodo12 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ja, so denke ich auch! 
Ich denke ich werde sie mir dann beim nächsten Mal holen!


----------



## Striker1982 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

nur so als kleiner dämpfer lidel kauft das angelzeug nimmer bei paladin


----------



## Pit der Barsch (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

|peinlich für manche klugschei..........|supergri


----------



## Striker1982 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> |peinlich für manche klugschei..........|supergri


wie meinen erklär mal den zusammenhang von dem post


----------



## Steve Deluxe (12. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

servus#h
weis einer von euch wanns wieder was gibt bei lidl? täusche ich mich oder war das letzes jahr um diese zeit?
L.G. STEFAN


----------



## hans albers (12. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin...

nee ,
dauert noch n  büschn...

greetz
lars


----------



## Steve Deluxe (12. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

weist du zufällig, wanns des zeugs gibt?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

denke mal spätestens im April

bestell Dir doch auf der Homepage den Newsletter, schneller geht´s nicht


----------



## strawinski (14. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die Knicklichter sind am besten und günstigsten


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich geier auch schon .... 
brauch noch ne weitere der grünen Umhängetaschen


----------



## peet4president (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ab 29.3. gibts bei uns im Lidl wieder Angelzeugs.


----------



## Fabiasven (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



peet4president schrieb:


> Ab 29.3. gibts bei uns im Lidl wieder Angelzeugs.



Hi, hast du irgendwie nen Link oder sowas?


----------



## Jens0883 (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

www.lidl.de    könnte klappen...


----------



## Anglerjugend (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich finde da nur das Angebot der kommenden Woche also bis zum 27.3


----------



## Gemini (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei Lidl Austria ist es schon drin, da der Zentraleinkauf von Lidl oft für alle Landesgesellschaften plant wird es in De bald auch online sein denke ich...

P.S: Die 'Tasch' von der ich auch wieder mal ein, zwei kaufen will ist auch dabei


----------



## Tobi94 (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mal sehen, ob das Rod Pod dabei ist...wie viel hatte es damals eigentlich gekostet?


----------



## H3ndrik (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

das Rot Pod interessiert mich auch...
das soll ja für das geld klasse sein habe ich immer gehört!
preis ist mir aber auch unbekannt.

gruß H3ndrik


----------



## Fabiasven (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich glaube das waren so um die 40€. Ich kauf mir das nichtmehr. Für leute die wenig damit angeln taugts was, ansonst würde ich die finger davon lassen. Ist eher nicht so gut verarbeitet.


----------



## H3ndrik (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich werde es auch nicht oft nutzen....
eiq. nur beim nachtangeln auf Aal, Zander oder waller im rhein

Gruß H3ndrik


----------



## Anglerjugend (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich glaube mal dass das Sortiment in Deutschland das gleiche sein wird wie es zz in Österreich ist.
Oder sehe ich das falsch? Die werden ja nicht das sortiment für 1 Land ändern denn die kaufen die Produkte ja auf Masse.
Und im Sortiment ist kein RodPod aber ein Tripod was ich seh interessant finde und kostet nur 10 Euro anstatt 20 überall.
Die Tasche mit den 8 Boxen wird es dannauch wieder geben für 23 Euro und einen elektronischen Bissanzeiger für 10 Euro.
Ich denke ich werde mir die drei Sachen kaufen da sie günstig sind.
Bei den Ruten und Rollen weis ich nicht wie man da auf die Qualität zählen kann.
Aber bei den anderen Sachen kann man ja nix falsch machen...
Achja es gibt auch noch 50 Knicklichter für 4 Euro, ist das günstig? Hab mir knicklichter bis jetzt immer nur im Einzelpack gekauft.
Was kosten die Sonst so in der Menge? Vllt hol ich mir die auch noch :q


----------



## Fabiasven (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Knicklichter sind ok. Was meiner Meinung nach garnicht mal so schlecht ist, sind die Freilaufrollen. Hatte die letztes Jahr im Einsatz und bin begeistert.


----------



## Cobra HH (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ anglerjugend
wollte mal fragen ob das dreibein auch dabei ist ?


----------



## Bassey (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Knicklichter sind ok. Was meiner Meinung nach garnicht mal so schlecht ist, sind die Freilaufrollen. Hatte die letztes Jahr im Einsatz und bin begeistert.



Die gibt es im Internet für 19,99 das ganze Jahr über ^^

Model: 
*Sharkfin® DLX 55*


----------



## Anglerjugend (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mir den LIDL Bissanzeigern?


----------



## HotHotHechti (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Leute,

sehe ich das falsch oder sind die Angelsachen dieses Jahr von ner anderen Marke? Sonst waren die doch immer von B-Square und im Internet von Lidl Austria steht das die von Crivit Outdoor sind. Vielleicht weiß ja einer mehr darüber.

Viele Grüße
Lennart


----------



## Cobra HH (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mir den LIDL Bissanzeigern?



ja, kann sie dir nur emfehlen
habe selbst davon zwei stück


----------



## Bassey (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mir den LIDL Bissanzeigern?




Ja, habe 2 Stück! Halten auch Regen ohne weiteres aus und sind langliebig... Mehrere verschiedene Töne und die Lautstärke sind einstellbar...
Einen von meinen beiden musste ich am Anfang aber auseinandernehmen, da ein Kontergewicht des Schnurlaufröllchens nicht richtig saß und den Lauf blockiert hat, aber ne ganz einfache sache... dabei habe ich gesehen, dass der Bissanzeiger komplett mit einer Gummidichtung versehen ist und nicht nur geklebt...


----------



## Angelsuchti (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mir den LIDL Bissanzeigern?



ja hier ich!#h

ich hatte 2 von denen circa 2 jahre im einsatz.
sind öfters mal durch den regen gegangen und auch mal ein vollbad haben sie bekommen. bei dem einen geht jetzt eine taste nicht mehr, aber das ist nicht so tragisch! ich kann eigentlich nichts schlechtes über die sagen, außer das ich in der nacht bei nem biss nicht aufwache, aber das ist bei (fast) jedem bissanzeiger so. nun habe ich mir die puck mans mit sounderbox geholt, die sind lauter!
aber zum tagangeln sind die lidl-bissanzeiger voll ok, brauchen auch sehr wenig strom!

Gruß
Angelsuchti

edit: schade zu spät


----------



## Bassey (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Angelsuchti schrieb:


> aber zum tagangeln sind die lidl-bissanzeiger voll ok, brauchen auch sehr wenig strom!
> 
> Gruß
> Angelsuchti



Jupp, habe eben auch meine Tasche ausgeräumt vom Angeln am Freitag... Bissanzeiger war noch an (uppps ^^ ) und Batterie noch echt gut dabei...


----------



## Angelsuchti (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Bassey schrieb:


> Jupp, habe eben auch meine Tasche ausgeräumt vom Angeln am Freitag... Bissanzeiger war noch an (uppps ^^ ) und Batterie noch echt gut dabei...



das ist mir auch einige male passiert


----------



## H3ndrik (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Bissanzeiger sind klasse finde ich...
man kann  Ton,Lautstärke und empfindlichkeit einstellen.. Jeweils glaube ich 3stufen...
vlt kann ich ja mal ein bild reinsetzten

gruß H3ndrik


----------



## H3ndrik (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Bassey schrieb:


> Jupp, habe eben auch meine Tasche ausgeräumt vom Angeln am Freitag... Bissanzeiger war noch an (uppps ^^ ) und Batterie noch echt gut dabei...




Mir auch oft genug.... Batterien funzen immernoch:m


----------



## Anglerjugend (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



HotHotHechti schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> sehe ich das falsch oder sind die Angelsachen dieses Jahr von ner anderen Marke? Sonst waren die doch immer von B-Square und im Internet von Lidl Austria steht das die von Crivit Outdoor sind. Vielleicht weiß ja einer mehr darüber.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm ... vllt sind die Produkte dann schlechter?;+
Kennt jemand die Marke?


----------



## H3ndrik (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hmmm, ne sagt mir nichts |kopfkrat
sind die kurse denn genauso wie die vom letztem jahr??


----------



## pionier2511 (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Ich glaube das waren so um die 40€. Ich kauf mir das nichtmehr. Für leute die wenig damit angeln taugts was, ansonst würde ich die finger davon lassen. Ist eher nicht so gut verarbeitet.





Dem kann ich NICHT zustimmen habe meines schon 3 jahre und es ist sehr gut verarbeitet bis jetzt kein rost und ich bin damit jedes wochenende unterwegs .

N kumpel von mir hat sich nen 100 euro teil gekaufft was schon beim 2 ten einsatz kaputt war und das war nicht ansatzweise so gut verarbeitet wie das LIDL Rod Pod die sind halt nur billiger weil es massenprodukte sind , deshalb aber nich unbedingt schlechter .


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> so gut verarbeitet wie das LIDL Rod Pod .


 
Die Lidl Rod Pods letztes Jahr, waren von Behr


----------



## Anglerjugend (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Die Lidl Rod Pods letztes Jahr, waren von Behr


 
Wie bekommt man sowas raus?


----------



## Fabiasven (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

bei mir sind die ganzen nieten lose und blockieren das eindrehen der beine. hab das jetzt schon von mehreren bekannten gehört. ansonsten ist das ding gut.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man sowas raus?


 
Weil in meinem Behr Händlerkatalog das Rod Pod drin ist..

@Fabiasven: Kannst Du bitte mal Deine Signatur etwas weniger breit machen....


----------



## Anglerjugend (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> @Fabiasven: Kannst Du bitte mal Deine Signatur etwas weniger breit machen....


 
Hab ich mir auch gedacht ^^


----------



## Fabiasven (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die war schonmal schmaler, irgendwann war die so breit


----------



## darula (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Vielleicht bin ich ja zu doof aber ich finde auf den Lidl Seiten GAR NICHTS! Weder auf der .de noch auf der .at
Wäre VIELLEICHT jmd. so gottgütig und stellt hier einen funktionierenden Link rein bzw. schreibt, welche PLZ man auf der .at Seite angeben muss? 
Ein tiefstes Danke!
#c


----------



## dcpolo (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das Lidl Dreibein habe ich auch. Nutze es, wenn ich wirklich weite Strecken zu Fuss zurück legen muss, da es extrem leicht ist. Es reicht zum Abstellen der Ruten. Aber richtig stabil ist es nicht. Aber für nen 10er kann man nicht viel falsch machen...


----------



## koopie (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



darula schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja zu doof aber ich finde auf den Lidl Seiten GAR NICHTS! Weder auf der .de noch auf der .at
> Wäre VIELLEICHT jmd. so gottgütig und stellt hier einen funktionierenden Link rein bzw. schreibt, welche PLZ man auf der .at Seite angeben muss?
> Ein tiefstes Danke!
> #c




http://www.lidl-view.at/Flugblatt/KW11/KW11_Lin.php

Seite 10


----------



## bobbl (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich denke, dass ich mir, wenn es das Zeug hier gibt, den Bissanzeiger, die Tasche und die Freilaufrolle holen werde...

Gibt es hier eigentlich neue Infos zu den Rollen von der letzten aktion?


----------



## Algon (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

habe mir gerade nochmal das Angebot angesehen, und .......ich verstehe den Hype auf das Zeug immer noch nicht.#c

MfG Algon


----------



## bobbl (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also die Tasche ist für den Preis richtig geil, du bekommst ja sogar 8 Kunststoffboxen dazu, die Twisterresisten sind.
Die Bissanzeiger sollen auch gut sein, hört man.
Gut die Rolle, keine Ahnung, aber sie wird bestimmt besser sein als diese unsägliche Shimano Catana, die ich Idiot mir bestellt habe, statt noch 2 Wochen zu sparen...


----------



## Algon (21. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hier im Board sind irgendwo Bilder von der Lidl Rolle drin, Materialversagen/bruch......
MfG Algon

Edit:
Ach, das war ja hier in diesem Tröt....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=111703&d=1247865599


----------



## depasch (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/offerdate.htm?offerdate=11018


----------



## Buxte (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hype? Wasn fürn Hype?

Hyper Hyper:q


----------



## Bassattack (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

|waveyreiswert ist das natürlich alles #6#6

Das einzige was ich zu bemengeln hätte währe bei der Kunstköder tasche ,soweit ich erkenen kann sind die Plastik boxen nicht einteilbar#d aber naja für den Preis kann man nichscht mekern.

Obwol teillweisse bekommt man bei Dekathlon schon Gute Kunstköder taschen von Prologic für 25€ die sind woll Viel geiller

Gruss Bass Ataack


----------



## Cobra HH (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Bassattack schrieb:


> |waveyreiswert ist das natürlich alles #6#6
> 
> Das einzige was ich zu bemengeln hätte währe bei der Kunstköder tasche ,soweit ich erkenen kann sind die Plastik boxen nicht einteilbar#d aber naja für den Preis kann man nichscht mekern.
> Gruss Bass Ataack



kann dich da beruhigen, die boxen kannst du bis auf 18 fächer (die großen boxen) einteilen, 
die goßen so wie die kleinen


----------



## Bassey (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Schön, dass die Schwiegermum meines Bruder Filialleiterin bei nem Lidl is... gleich mal die Angelzubehörtasche reservieren ^^


----------



## Bassattack (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Cobra HH schrieb:


> kann dich da beruhigen, die boxen kannst du bis auf 18 fächer (die großen boxen) einteilen,
> die goßen so wie die kleinen




Dann lohnt es sich auf jeden fall mir auch eine zu bessorgen obwohl ich eine hab aber ich hab so viele köder noch verpackt rumliegen dann bekommen die endlich auch ein Zuhause|supergri|rolleyes#6


----------



## dodo12 (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich kaufe mir auch die Umhängetasche, den Kescher, Knicklichter und eventuell 2 Freilaufrollen, aber bei denen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob die wirklich was taugen...


----------



## Anglerjugend (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Schade, dass es den Tripod in Deutschland nich gibt #q.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir auch die Umhängetasche, den Kescher, Knicklichter und eventuell 2 Freilaufrollen, aber bei denen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob die wirklich was taugen...


 
Ich habe mir letztes mal eine Freilaufrolle zum Aalangeln gekauft0 Preis/Leistung= 1A

Gruß
stefan


----------



## dodo12 (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wie oft warst du mit der Rolle denn schon los? Wackelt da nichts, wie ist die Bremse? Und sonst ist auch alles gut?


----------



## darula (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Danke für den .at-Link
Die Bissanzeiger habe ich noch vom letzten mal. Sind wohl die gleichen. Alleine die Teleskopspieße sind das Geld schon wert ;O)
Ganz feinfühlig sind die Anzeiger mM nach nicht aber die tuns schon soweit. 
Übrigens fast alles online bestellbar!

@Anglerjugend.
Probiers mal hiermit:
http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Werkstatt-und-Sport#angeln


----------



## Gemini (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ui, es gibt sogar ein Set für die "Tiefseefischerei"


----------



## Ulli3D (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bin schon ganz traurig, dass dieses Jahr nichts für mich dabei ist. :c

Die Tasche hab ich seit Jahren im Einsatz und da ist immer noch nichts kaputt, weiß gar nicht, warum ich mir letztes Jahr eine in Reserve gekauft habe. 

Den Kescher hat sich meine Frau vorletztes Jahr geholt, nachdem sich ein "Markenkescher" nach 2 Jahren im Klappgelenk verabschiedet hatte und der ist immer noch OK.

Rutentaschen sind diesmal nicht dabei aber wozu auch, meine hält immer noch obwohl seit 2 oder 3 Jahren im Einsatz und immer zu voll gepackt.

RodPod gibts wohl dieses Jahr bei uns auch nicht aber wozu auch? Ich hab noch eines von den ganz alten, die es mit einem anderen Aufkleber von Ultimate für 80 € gab.

Bißanzeiger, da kann ich zu den neuen nicht viel sagen, ich hab mir vor ein paar Jahren die Funkbißanzeiger geholt, *4* Stück für 49,95 €. Funktionieren immer noch ohne Probleme und, ein Viererset hab ich bisher noch nirgends gefunden und schon gar nicht für diesen Preis. 

TiRO gibts dieses Jahr auch nicht aber, meiner ist ja schon ein paar Jahre alt und was soll daran kaputt gehen?

Rollen brauch ich nicht aber ist schon bemerkenswert, Aluminiumersatzspule, das findet man selbst bei teuren Rollen kaum. Lustig ist die Erklärung der Schnurfassung:q

Durch die Rückgabegarantie eigentlich ein gutes Angebot für Einsteiger oder Leute, die in McPomm oder im benachbarten Ausland mal Angeln ausprobieren wollen. 

Wer bei den Rollen für 16 € jetzt Karpfenprofiqualität erwartet, der hat leider in den falschen Trööt geschaut |supergri


----------



## Gemini (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Durch die Rückgabegarantie eigentlich ein gutes Angebot für Einsteiger oder Leute, die in McPomm oder im benachbarten Ausland mal Angeln ausprobieren wollen.
> 
> Wer bei den Rollen für 16 € jetzt Karpfenprofiqualität erwartet, der hat leider in den falschen Trööt geschaut |supergri



Genau, und bei 3 Jahren Garantie sollte es auch bei jedwedem Schaden kein Problem sein die Rolle zurückzugeben. 

Lidl ist da erfahrungsgemäss sehr, sehr, sehr kulant. Von den Kassiererinnen wird logischerweise keine Service-Kompetenz erwartet...


----------



## Kretzer83 (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

-Zubehörtasche ging bei mir kaputt, kann ich nicht empfehlen

-Kescher ist recht schwer und lässt sich nicht perfekt klappen

-Freilaufrollen sind preistechnisch top, Bremse ist weniger gut (Bremsscheiben haben Rost angesetzt, da sie in hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit n paar Wochen lag)

-Kunstköder: Blechzeug ist OK, Gummizeug ist für den Anus

- Rutentasche ist top.




Was haltet ihr von der Schur? (geflochtene und monofile)

Der Rutenhalter: braucht man davor zwei um die Ruten waagerecht zu stellen? Kann man da die elektronsichen Bissanzeiger einschrauben?

mfg Kretzer


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> RodPod gibts wohl dieses Jahr bei uns auch nicht aber wozu auch? Ich hab noch eines von den ganz alten, die es mit einem anderen Aufkleber von Ultimate für 80 € gab.



gibts doch, aber nur im shop => http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Werkstatt-und-Sport/CRIVIT-OUTDOOR-Alu-Teleskoprutenhalter


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich möcht mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden.
Also, die Rutentasche ist wirklich klasse!!! Habe sie jetzt seit drei Jahren, benutze sie fast jede Woche (außer im Winter) und die Gebrauchsspuren begrenzen sich auf Sand, nichts ist bisher kaputt gegangen oder Sonstiges!
Kann ich nur bestens weiter empfehlen:m:m:m!!!
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## darula (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

DIE GIBTS ABER NICHT!!! |evil:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



darula schrieb:


> DIE GIBTS ABER NICHT!!! |evil:


 
KLAR GIBT ES DIE !!!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Ulli3D (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



T.e.R.R.a.P.i schrieb:


> gibts doch, aber nur im shop => http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Werkstatt-und-Sport/CRIVIT-OUTDOOR-Alu-Teleskoprutenhalter


 
Sorry, aber das ist doch kein RodPod #d

Das sind Rutenständer, die man dazu benutzen kann, damit Ruten möglichst senkrecht an Fließgewässern stehen. Um die zu stabilisieren braucht man noch einen Jutsack o. ä. um den mit Steinen gefüllt in der Mitte einzuhängen.


----------



## dcpolo (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wo denn??? Find die weder in der Filial- noch in der Onlinesuche


----------



## cyberpeter (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist doch kein RodPod #d
> 
> Das sind Rutenständer, die man dazu benutzen kann, damit Ruten möglichst senkrecht an Fließgewässern stehen. Um die zu stabilisieren braucht man noch einen Jutsack o. ä. um den mit Steinen gefüllt in der Mitte einzuhängen.



Hallo,

also mit zwei von diesen Teilen hat man ein "RodPod" welches dann in Rekordgeschwindigkeit aufgebaut ist und zum Preis von 20 € wohl keine Konkurenz hat... 

Wenn man dann noch einen etwas weicheren Boden in den man die an den Füßen befindlichen  Spitzen ein paar Zentimenter in die Erde bekommt dann hat man auch ohne irgendwelche Säcke eine gewisse "Stabilität". 

Ich habe diese Dreibeine im Sommer, als ich keine Banksticks in die Erde bekommen habe als RodPod-Ersatz benutzt. Der Einsatz von irgendwelchen Beschwerungen empfiehlt sich definitiv nicht! Ist die Beschwerung schwer genug, dass es auch beim Run eines 30 Pfünders an Ort und Stelle bleibt wenn der Freilauf versagt oder sich die Schnur "verhakt" dann ist das Gestänge schnell hinüber. Hängt man weniger Gewicht hin, liegt dass Ding halt im Wasser.  Diesen Nachteil teilt es sich aber mit den meisten Dreibein-Billigpods. 

Die einzige Möglichkeit es wirklich "stabil" aufzubauen ist, es mit einer Schnur und Heringen am Boden zu fixieren. Dann bleibt es bei einem solchen Run auch an Ort und Stelle, allerdings sind die Arme, an denen die Bißanzeiger und Rutenauflagen befestigt sind etwas verbogen und lassen sich nicht mehr richtig zusammenklappen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## darula (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> KLAR GIBT ES DIE !!!!!|rolleyes


Na dann postet doch mal den Link zur Rutentasche...


----------



## kallebo08 (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Letztes Jahr gabs bei Aldi fast exakt die gleichen Artikel , und zwar eine Woche später. Während fast alle letztes Jahr zu LIDL liefen und weil deswegen fast alles am ersten Tag um 9 Uhr ausverkauft war, ging ich zu Aldi , wo es noch alles gab und das am Donnerstag um 15 Uhr , obwohl das Angebot Montags anfing!
Ich muss mal gucken , ob es das dieses Jahr wieder gibt|supergri|supergri|supergri!

Gruß kallebo08


----------



## Fabiasven (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Warum gibt es bei uns die 1,80m Telerute nicht? Schade, für Köderfisch oder Barsch wäre die bestimmt gut gewesen.


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Gibt es bald wieder so eine Aktion?
Wäre doch mal Zeit oder?


----------



## dodo12 (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hättest du 2 Seiten zurück geblättert hättest du Links und so weiter gesehen! ^^ Ab dem 29.03.10 gibt es wieder Angel-Klamotten im Lidl!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



darula schrieb:


> Na dann postet doch mal den Link zur Rutentasche...


 
Sorry, ich habe Ködertasche gelesen...|rolleyes
Die ist hier:
http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_11089.htm
Aber Du hast recht, eine Rutentasche ist nicht dabei...


----------



## Anglerjugend (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Sorry, ich habe Ködertasche gelesen...|rolleyes
> Die ist hier:
> http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_11089.htm
> Aber Du hast recht, eine Rutentasche ist nicht dabei...


 
Verbirgt sich hinter der Ködertasche auch ein bekannter Hersteller?
Weist du da was?|supergri


----------



## dodo12 (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Im letzten Jahr war es ein 1 zu 1 Nachbau von Iron Claw (Sänger).


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Verbirgt sich hinter der Ködertasche auch ein bekannter Hersteller?
> Weist du da was?|supergri


 
Ne, tut mir leid. Das weiß ich nix drüber...
Aber warum ist der Hersteller immer so wichtig?|kopfkrat
Die Tasche ist für den Preis auf jeden Fall klasse...:m


----------



## Anglerjugend (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ne, tut mir leid. Das weiß ich nix drüber...
> Aber warum ist der Hersteller immer so wichtig?|kopfkrat
> Die Tasche ist für den Preis auf jeden Fall klasse...:m


 
Ne sowas is mir nicht wichtig aber die Interesse is da |supergri.
Find ich genial das manche sagen "boah des und des is Mistzeug hol ich mir lieber von nem bekannten Hersteller" und am ende is alles das selbe Zeug :m.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Im letzten Jahr war es ein 1 zu 1 Nachbau von Iron Claw (Sänger).



Und diese Jahr ist es wieder exakt die gleiche Tasche und wieder werde ich mir eine kaufen.:m


----------



## clipfisch07 (22. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

möchte  mich hier auch dazu äußern :habe die Ruten-Tasche  10.-,die Bißanzeiger  mit Tele. und Tasche  für 10.- und das Dreibein 8.95, aber mit  Gewichtsaufhängung vor einigen Jährchen bei LIDL gekauft und alles ist noch TOP in Ordnung.Tasche und Bißanzeiger sind des öfteren richtig naß geworden aber nach " guter Behandlung " ohne Beanstandung....kann
diese   SACHEN weiter empfehlen...................
alles paletti , der clipfisch07


----------



## dodo12 (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich werde für den Sommerurlaub an der Ostsee in diesem Jahr die Wathose kaufen! 5 mal angeln wird sie denke ich mal aushalten! Sonst gebe ich die gnadenlos zurück!


----------



## Lenzibald (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Servus. Ich war gestern mal beim Lidl schaun was noch da ist. Tasche war nach 10minuten ausverkauft und vom Rest war auch nicht mehr viel vorhanden. Die kaufen wie die Irren 10 Wathosen im Einkaufswagen 20 Teleskopruten hat einer mitgenommen und so weiter. Selber hab ich nichts gebraucht bin auf Jahre ausgerüstet mit allem.
Die Freilaufrollen schaun allerdings wirklich nicht schlecht aus falls wer eine braucht.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wie geht das denn? Der Kram soll doch erst am 29en rauskommen...



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Ich war gestern mal beim Lidl schaun was noch da ist. Tasche war nach 10minuten ausverkauft und vom Rest war auch nicht mehr viel vorhanden. Die kaufen wie die Irren 10 Wathosen im Einkaufswagen 20 Teleskopruten hat einer mitgenommen und so weiter. Selber hab ich nichts gebraucht bin auf Jahre ausgerüstet mit allem.
> Die Freilaufrollen schaun allerdings wirklich nicht schlecht aus falls wer eine braucht.
> MfG
> Lenzi




Oder habt Ihr in AT einen anderes Starttermin??


----------



## dodo12 (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Linz liegt in Österreich (Oberösterreich) und dort kann man seit dem 22.03.10, sprich gestern Angelsachen kaufen.


----------



## Buxte (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Linz liegt in Österreich (Oberösterreich) und dort kann man seit dem 22.03.10, sprich gestern Angelsachen kaufen.



Dafür haben unsere lieben Nachbarn auch andere Preise#h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



darula schrieb:


> Na dann postet doch mal den Link zur Rutentasche...


 
Die gab es mal vor drei Jahren, brauchst ja nicht gleich so abgehen mit deiner Großbuchstabenschrift#d...
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin,

die tasche scheint ja echt in ordnung zu sein, lassen sich die boxen variabel einteilen?

MfG


----------



## darula (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

?Großbuchstabenschrift? Hab doch ganz normal orthographiert #c
|wavey:

@Shimanomann:


Cobra HH schrieb:


> kann dich da beruhigen, die boxen kannst du bis  auf 18 fächer (die großen boxen) einteilen,
> die goßen so wie die kleinen


----------



## BMG619 (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Tasche sieht ja gut aus, werde ich mir auch wahrscheinlich holen. Hat schon jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der geflochtenen Schnur gemacht ?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



darula schrieb:


> ?Großbuchstabenschrift? Hab doch ganz normal orthographiert #c
> |wavey:


 
Ich meinte das


darula schrieb:


> DIE GIBTS ABER NICHT!!! |evil:


----------



## darula (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei der Schnur is komisch, dass man online nichts auswählen kann, ausser  der Menge!? |kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi,
na ja , zudem fängt der Schnurdurchmesser erst bei 0,20 an .
Mir persönlich jetzt zu dick.
Aber vom Preis her top.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Mr. B (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ein kleiner Tipp an alle, die keine Lust auf den Stress am 29.03. im Laden haben. Die meisten Sachen kann man ja jetzt schon online im shop bestellen. Geliefert werden Sie dann zwar erst ab dem 29.03. Aber man kann sich sicher sein, dass man auch was bekommt. Ich habe mir die Tasche vor einem Jahr gekauft und bin voll zufrieden damit. Passt viel rein und ist sehr robust. Habe jetzt noch zwei für Bekannte bestellt. Ich kann es nur empfehlen. 

Gruß


----------



## Udo561 (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi,
und gleich mal ne Frage an die Schnur Experten ,
kann es sein das es sich um eine Mischschnur handelt ?
Mich macht da etwas die Aussage stutzig 


Geflochtene Angelschnur mit Dyneema®-Faser**,  mehrfädig
Runde und geschmeidige Schnur mit hoher  Tragkraft und kurzer Dehnung
Dieses mit !!! Dyneema Faser und nicht aus Dyneema Faser.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Dyneema ist ein Warenzeichen der DSM, ist aber nicht iwie so das es keine entsprechenden Konkurenzprodukte gibt, Kevlar zB ist in etwa das selbe.


Ich kenne die Schnur nicht, kan daher keine Aussage bez der Qualität abgeben.


----------



## flasha (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich werde mir noch eine Freilaufrolle zulegen (4000er). Habe die 3000er schon letztes Jahr gekauft und die läuft super. Außerdem werden noch Knicklichter genommen. Gerade die Roten sind genial.


----------



## HD4ever (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

werd wohl auch mal am Montag morgen da hin müssen


----------



## Fabiasven (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich werde mir die Bissanzeiger zulegen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Ich werde für den Sommerurlaub an der Ostsee in diesem Jahr die Wathose kaufen! 5 mal angeln wird sie denke ich mal aushalten! Sonst gebe ich die gnadenlos zurück!



Wenn du dann in fünf Jahren immer noch in der Hose in der Ostsee stehst solltest denen aber was nach zahlen|kopfkrat


----------



## dodo12 (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Naja, ich werde es sehen, wie Lange das Teil hält. Aber Montag stehe ich um 8 Uhr vorm Lidl. Letztes Jahr war um 9:30 alles leer geräumt!


----------



## tyirian (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Da ich Montag nicht zum Lidl kann hab ich mir mal ein paar Sachen online bestellt.

1x Angelzubehör-Set, 148-teilig
1x Raubfischbox, 67-teilig
1x Alu Teleskoprutenhalter
1x Angelzubehörtasche
1x Angebleisortiment
2x Elektronischer Bissanzeiger

Für den Preis wird man nicht viel falsch machen können. Allerdings werde ich die Wirbel, Haken und Vorfachhaken nicht verwenden. Ist mir dann doch etwas riskant.


----------



## HD4ever (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich sehe gerade beim online shopping gibts sogar Artikel die nicht im Laden stehen |kopfkrat
sogar ne Pilkrute mit Multirolle |bigeyes
kann mir eigendlich nicht vorstellen das das was taugt ... aber bei 3 Jahren Garantie |kopfkrat


----------



## Andy 62 (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe mir auch das Dreibein und den Stuhl über den Shop bestellt,muß arbeiten und dann schaff ich es nicht und so weiß das ich es auch bekomme!|wavey:


----------



## Zusser (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ist jemand so nett, und misst die Boxen für mich aus, die in der Zubehörtasche enthalten sind?
Ich brauche nur die Abmessungen der grossen Boxen.

Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So, jetzt habe ich auch Online geordert:

2x Tasche
1x Karpfenset
1x 148tlg. Set

wobei nur die eine Tasche für mich ist. 
Die Versandkosten sind mit 3,95 Euro
auch okay.


----------



## haigererangler (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wann gibts im Aldi wieder was? 
gibts da was anderes als im Lidl? 
soll ich lieber auf Aldi warten und nicht um 8uhr vorm lidl stehen? 
brauche die Tasche und die Hose..


----------



## Doc Plato (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich auch Online geordert:
> 
> 2x Tasche
> 1x Karpfenset
> ...




Aha... so so .....


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ Zusser

27,5 x 18 cm . Hab mir die Tasche letztes Jahr bei Lidl gekauft . Tasche ist voll ok nur oben die Querriemen nerven total da man schlecht an die Boxen rankommt . Hab sie einfach entfernt und ist alles hübsch . :m

@ Udo561
Von der Schnur würde ich die Finger lassen . Meine Freundin hat sich letztes Jahr ne Rolle mit Schnur gekauft und die kannste in die Tonne kloppen .


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



haigererangler schrieb:


> wann gibts im Aldi wieder was?


Wahrscheinlich Juni/Juli


haigererangler schrieb:


> gibts da was anderes als im Lidl?


 Ja, die Angebote unterscheiden sich etwas


haigererangler schrieb:


> soll ich lieber auf Aldi warten und nicht um 8uhr vorm lidl stehen?
> brauche die Tasche und die Hose..


 Deine Entscheidung.

Ich habe bei Lidl vor einigen Jahren bereits:

Bissanzeiger
Rutenfutteral
Tasche

gekauft, ist alles noch im Gebrauch und alles funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## haigererangler (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich habe zwei Bissanzeiger bei Lidl vor 3~4 Jahren gekauft.. 
benutze sie nicht so oft aber sie gehen noch, das noch mit den ersten Batterien!! 
Die Rutten-Tasche habe ich mir letztes Jahr gekauft, Zuffrieden  
habe einige Angeln von dort, früher öfters mal benutzt, für meinen "seltenen" gebrauch haben die gereicht, jetzt seit dem ich meinen Angelschein habe, habe ich bessere Ruten und damit Angle ich lieber  
Habe mir letzes Jahr auch eine Rolle aus dem Lidl gekauft (ca. 20euro) 
die ist TOP!! gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> und gleich mal ne Frage an die Schnur Experten ,
> kann es sein das es sich um eine Mischschnur handelt ?
> Mich macht da etwas die Aussage stutzig
> ...



Ja es ist eine Mischschnur, die nicht rein nur aus Dyneemafasern besteht.
Für ihren eigentlichen Zweck taugt sie aus meiner Sicht nicht viel(Hauptschnur auf einer Rolle).
Ich kaufte mir vor zwei Jahren eine Spule davon und war zunächst enttäuscht.
Die Flechtung ist ziemlich lose, die Abriebfestigkeit auch nicht wirklich gegeben, aber die Schnur ist sehr, sehr weich.
Seither nutzte ich sie als Karpfenvorfachmaterial an hindernissfreien Gewässern mit misstrauischen Wasserschweinchen und dafür ist sie richtig gut.


----------



## vermesser (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Freilaufrollen sehen aus wie die preiswerten von Interfish, nur mit Aluspulen...und liegen in der selben Preisklasse...dann sind se gut...


----------



## Udo561 (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ja es ist eine Mischschnur, die nicht rein nur aus Dyneemafasern besteht.
> Für ihren eigentlichen Zweck taugt sie aus meiner Sicht nicht viel(Hauptschnur auf einer Rolle).
> Ich kaufte mir vor zwei Jahren eine Spule davon und war zunächst enttäuscht.
> .



Hi,
danke , genau das wollte ich wissen , hatte es mir so auch schon gedacht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Fabiasven (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

DiFreilaufrollen, die Lidl letztes Jahr hatte sind für den Preis nicht schlecht. Vor allem der Freilauf läuft richtig klasse.


----------



## H3ndrik (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich werde mir das Dreibein,kescher und die wathose kaufen 

PS: die bissanzeiger sind klasse! habe 2 vom letztem jahr!


----------



## eric_d. (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Da haben wir die Sachen von Lidl:
Klick

Seit wann haben die Geflochtene ?


----------



## haigererangler (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

welche sachen?
die geflochtene Schnur kannste vergessen.. 
haben die letzes Jahr gehabt und mein Vater hat sie gekauft, sinnlos..


----------



## DerSimon (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Werd mir wieder den Kescher holen. Kann den wirklich nur empfehlen. Habe den schon oft im Internet für über 25€ gesehen. Habe meinen leider einmal am Wasser liegenlassen. Der erfreut jetzt wen anders #c


----------



## HD4ever (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

falls sich mal jemand *dieses Set* mit der Multirolle kauft, berichtet doch mal bitte wie die Rolle so ist !!!  #h

--->>>
*Eigenschaften:*


Für die Tiefseefischerei
2-teilige, salzwasserfeste Rute aus HM-Glasfaser mit Multirolle
Bespult mit monofiler Angelschnur und Tiefenmesser
Stabile Doppelroller-Beringung
Multirolle Gr. 600 mit fein justierbarer Sternbremse und  Multifunktionsstopp, vier Kugellager, Balancekurbel, Aluspule,  Tiefenzählwerk, Fliehkraftbremse, geräuschlose Rücklaufsperre,  Bremsknarre
Übersetzung: 3.8:1
Doppelfuß-Brückenberingung mit Aluoxydeinlagen
Schnurführer, Fischtöter, Anglerzange
3 Jahre Herstellergarantie


----------



## chivas (24. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

es muß ja nicht jeder verstehen, wie man so geil auf den lidl-kram sein kann. der winter war lang und hart, nicht nur für fische und angler, sondern auch für die meisten, vor allem die kleineren, angelläden.
bei lidl gibts in 4 wochen keine köder mehr oder ne neue schnur...


----------



## darula (25. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Im Onlineshop sieht die Schnur eher nach der aus, die es letztes Jahr gab. Die Schnur im aktuellen Ladenprospekt scheint eine andere zu sein. Jedenfalls habe ich mal nachgefragt, wie ich denn im online Shop die Stärke der Schnur angeben kann, die ich haben möchte. Hier ist nämlich nur die Mengenauswahl möglich...Hier die Antwort:
"
Die CRIVIT OUTDOOR Angelschnur wird im Set verkauft. Dies bedeutet, es sind 4 Dosen mit je 250m für insgesamt 15,99 Euro.
"
Krass...und die bei der Schnur im Laden kosten dann aber 1x250m 15,99€ oder wie???
Naja, scheint ja eh nix zu taugen...zumindest nachdem was die meisten hier schreiben!


----------



## jac (25. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Theorie mit den vier Rollen hatte ich auch schon. Da passt aber der angegebene Meterpreis keineswegs dazu. 
Wenns denn wirklich so wäre würde ich die Leine mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Sakana (25. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,  ich werde wohl am 31.03. meine Prüfung ablegen, da fehlt natrülich noch die Ausrüstung. Würdet ihr sagen die Ruten bei Lidl taugen etwas für Anfänger? 8Interessiere mich besonders für die Zander/ Hecht Rute)


----------



## Doc Plato (25. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sakana schrieb:


> Hallo,  ich werde wohl am 31.03. meine Prüfung ablegen, da fehlt natrülich noch die Ausrüstung. Würdet ihr sagen die Ruten bei Lidl taugen etwas für Anfänger? 8Interessiere mich besonders für die Zander/ Hecht Rute)




Hi, 

um die ersten Gehversuche zu machen, joar, passt schon 

Wenn der Funke beim dem Hobby überspringt, dauert es eh nicht lange bis der Keller voller und das Portemonnai leerer wird!


----------



## Sakana (25. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Wenn der Funke beim dem Hobby überspringt, dauert es eh nicht lange bis der Keller voller und das Portemonnai leerer wird!



 Ja, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Angler leider wohl auch unterm GAS (Gear-Acquisition-Syndrome)


----------



## Doc Plato (25. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Geht schneller als man gucken kann


----------



## darula (25. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



jac schrieb:


> Die Theorie mit den vier Rollen hatte ich auch schon. Da passt aber der angegebene Meterpreis keineswegs dazu.
> Wenns denn wirklich so wäre würde ich die Leine mal ausprobieren.



Hab nochmals nachgefragt...Hier die neue Antwort:
"Die CRIVIT OUTDOOR Angelschnur wird im Set verkauft. Dies bedeutet, es sind 4
Dosen mit je 250m für insgesamt 15,99 Euro.

Bei unserer Artikelbeschreibung im Internet handelt es sich um einen Fehler in der
Beschreibung."


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (25. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mich würd nur der Bissanzeiger  interessieren nen kumpel von mir hatte sich mal das raubfischset mit den spinnern gekauft einer war dar bei (sonen gelber mit bischen schwartz) haben war sau geile barsche mitgefangen ;D


----------



## Kxxxxx (25. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die 20ger Geflochtene ok, vielleicht auch die 25ger. Aber was soll ich den mit einer 30ger oder 35ger Geflochtenen anfangen. Da kann ich ja U-Boote mit aus dem Wasser ziehen.


----------



## flasha (25. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Die 20ger Geflochtene ok, vielleicht auch die 25ger. Aber was soll ich den mit einer 30ger oder 35ger Geflochtenen anfangen. Da kann ich ja U-Boote mit aus dem Wasser ziehen.



Ne, aber nen Kasten Bier kann man damit an Land ziehen. |supergri


----------



## tyirian (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen ob ich am Montag meine Freundin zum Lidl schicken soll, damit sie die Freilaufrolle kauft. Oder würdet ihr mir davon abraten?

Ich denk, dass man bei 15 Euro eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen kann.


----------



## Kxxxxx (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



tyirian schrieb:


> Ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen ob ich am Montag meine Freundin zum Lidl schicken soll, damit sie die Freilaufrolle kauft. Oder würdet ihr mir davon abraten?
> 
> Ich denk, dass man bei 15 Euro eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen kann.


 
Ich würde keine Rolle kaufen, bevor ich sie mal gedreht habe.


----------



## Berlinerstar (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



darula schrieb:


> Hab nochmals nachgefragt...Hier die neue Antwort:
> "Die CRIVIT OUTDOOR Angelschnur wird im Set verkauft. Dies bedeutet, es sind 4
> Dosen mit je 250m für insgesamt 15,99 Euro.
> 
> ...


Im Prospekt steht es aber auch so 100m = 06,40€


----------



## darula (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Im Internet steht ja praktisch das Prospekt! 
Hab ja zwemial an unterschiedlichen Stellen nachgefragt -->
4x250m für 15,99! |wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi,
ich kauf mir die Schnur nicht , gibt nichts schlimmeres als ne miese Schnur auf der Rolle zu haben.
Ich bin auch ein Sparfuchs , aber Qualität ist mir wichtiger.
Da spare ich lieber an anderer Stelle.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Torsten (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kauf mir die Schnur nicht , gibt nichts schlimmeres als ne miese Schnur auf der Rolle zu haben.
> Ich bin auch ein Sparfuchs , aber Qualität ist mir wichtiger.
> Da spare ich lieber an anderer Stelle.
> Gruß Udo


 



genau Udo561 so sehe ich das auch Gruß Torsten


----------



## Torsten (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich kaufe lieber mein Angelzeug im Gescheft,da bin ich gut beraten. #6


----------



## BeatleB84 (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Werde mir wohl nächste Woche die große Freilaufrolle, die GuFi-Tasche und eventuell das Schnurpaket gönnen! Jemand Einwände???


----------



## SC-Fischer (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Torsten schrieb:


> ich kaufe lieber mein Angelzeug im Gescheft,da bin ich gut beraten. #6


 

...das mache ich auch!...aaaber wenn der Preis niedrig ist,kann man keine top Qualität erwarten!...was zählt,ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss!...sogesehen sind die Sachen bestimmt eine Alternative,wenn man keine hohen Ansprüche stellt!
Natürlich nicht mit Markensachen zu vergleichen,aber darum gehts ja auch gar nicht!...die Sachen sind "billig" im Sinne von "günstig"...eine echte Alternative für Anfänger oder preis-leistungsbwusste Angler!

PS: Ich kaufe mir die Sache auch nicht,will sie aber auch nicht schlechtreden,weil ich sie noch nicht getestet habe!:g

Gruss vom SC Fischer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



tyirian schrieb:


> Ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen ob ich am Montag meine Freundin zum Lidl schicken soll, damit sie die Freilaufrolle kauft. Oder würdet ihr mir davon abraten?
> 
> Ich denk, dass man bei 15 Euro eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen kann.


 
Die Rollen sind ok-hab mir letztes jahr die kleinere Rolle gekauft-zum aalangeln reicht sie völlig aus.


----------



## HD4ever (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> Jemand Einwände???



also ich nicht ... #c vielleicht deine FRau o.ä. ?! |rolleyes


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> Jemand Einwände???



Hihihi!

"...der spreche jetzt oder schweige für immer..." |bla:


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



SC-Fischer schrieb:


> ...das mache ich auch!...aaaber wenn der Preis niedrig ist,kann man *keine top Qualität erwarten*/*Du nicht??*!...was zählt,ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss!...sogesehen sind die Sachen bestimmt eine Alternative,*wenn man keine hohen Ansprüche stellt*/*Ich stelle sehr Hohe Ansprüche*!
> *Natürlich nicht mit Markensachen zu vergleichen*,aber darum gehts ja auch gar nicht!...die Sachen sind "billig" im Sinne von "günstig"...eine echte Alternative für Anfänger oder preis-leistungsbwusste Angler!
> 
> PS:* Ich kaufe mir die Sache auch nicht,will sie aber auch nicht schlechtreden*,*weil ich sie noch nicht getestet habe!*:g
> ...




Das ist sehr sehr aussagekräftig und hilft mit Sicherheit jedem hier weiter, aber dir selbst wahrscheinlich am meisten.|kopfkrat 
Hättest ja sonst zu viel für deine Markentaschen etc. bezahlt.|bigeyes #q
Selten einen sich so widersprechenden Post gelesen wie den hier, fällt aus meiner Sicht in die Kategorie Posts auf die die Welt verzichten kann.#d


----------



## Ulli3D (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



SC-Fischer schrieb:


> ...das mache ich auch!...aaaber wenn der Preis niedrig ist,kann man keine top Qualität erwarten!...was zählt,ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss!...sogesehen sind die Sachen bestimmt eine Alternative,wenn man keine hohen Ansprüche stellt!
> Natürlich nicht mit Markensachen zu vergleichen,aber darum gehts ja auch gar nicht!...die Sachen sind "billig" im Sinne von "günstig"...eine echte Alternative für Anfänger oder preis-leistungsbwusste Angler!
> 
> PS: Ich kaufe mir die Sache auch nicht,will sie aber auch nicht schlechtreden,weil ich sie noch nicht getestet habe!:g
> ...



Selten so einen Unfug gelesen. Erkundige Dich mal, wo die Qualität, die Du haben willst, gebacken wird? In der gleichen chinesischen Hinterhofklitsche, aus der wahrscheinlich auch die Lidl-Sachen kommen. 

Ist ja OK, dass Du sie Dir nicht kaufst, da freuen sich andere drüber. Ich hab auch reichlich hochwertiges Tackle aber die Qualität der Tasche z. B. kann mit jeder anderen Tasche für diesen Zweck mithalten. Erkundige Dich mal, was Angelgerät im Einkauf kostet.


----------



## Anglerjugend (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



SC-Fischer schrieb:


> ...das mache ich auch!...aaaber wenn der Preis niedrig ist,kann man keine top Qualität erwarten!...was zählt,ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss!...sogesehen sind die Sachen bestimmt eine Alternative,wenn man keine hohen Ansprüche stellt!
> Natürlich nicht mit Markensachen zu vergleichen,aber darum gehts ja auch gar nicht!...die Sachen sind "billig" im Sinne von "günstig"...eine echte Alternative für Anfänger oder preis-leistungsbwusste Angler!
> 
> PS: Ich kaufe mir die Sache auch nicht,will sie aber auch nicht schlechtreden,weil ich sie noch nicht getestet habe!:g
> ...


 
Es wurde ja schong geschrieben das die Tasche identisch mit der von Sänger ist... aber zahl ruhig 30 Euro mehr die wird dann sicher besser sein #q.

Manche lassen sich echt blenden .... die Chinesen von Plano z.B. kochen auch nur mit Wasser! Aber sags keinem...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> und eventuell das Schnurpaket gönnen! Jemand Einwände???


 
Wenn Du Meeres oder Wallerangler bist nicht, ansonsten sind das Durchmesser die man als "Normalangler" nicht braucht..:m


----------



## Wallace666 (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Es wurde ja schong geschrieben das die Tasche identisch mit der von Sänger ist... aber zahl ruhig 30 Euro mehr die wird dann sicher besser sein #q.



Genau, da steht dann wenigstens ein bekannter Name drauf, das wär mir das Geld auch wert #q

Hatte schon Taschen namhafter "Hersteller" in der Hand die qualitativ schlechter gefertigt waren.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Wallace666 schrieb:


> Genau, da steht dann wenigstens ein bekannter Name drauf, das wär mir das Geld auch wert #q



wo wir wieder beim Markeneimer sind: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66048 :m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



tyirian schrieb:


> Ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen ob ich am Montag meine Freundin zum Lidl schicken soll, damit sie die Freilaufrolle kauft. Oder würdet ihr mir davon abraten?
> 
> Ich denk, dass man bei 15 Euro eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen kann.



Ich würd's bleiben lassen, die letzte Rolle, die ich bei Lidl kaufte, sah das Wasser ganz selten, bis ihr ein Karpfen der 20Pfund-aufwärts- Klasse das Gertriebe zerlegte.
Bilder dazu gibt's in diesem Thread hier, Post Nr.1118:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123613&page=75

Den Fall dazu, habe ich hier geschildert, Posting Nr. 1077:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123613&page=72

Wer sich nun einbildet die aktuelle Crivit- Freilaufrolle sei sicher was ganz anderes, der irrt. Außer dem Freilaufhebeldesign und der Aufschrift, sind die unter Garantie baugleich.

Hier bei Posting Nr. 820 hat jemand beschrieben, was ne Lidl- Rute für ne tolle Anschaffung ist:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123613&page=55

Mein Rat:
*Finger weg von Ruten und Rollen des Lidl Discounter!*
Kauft euch die Sachen, die sich bewährt haben und das sind nach Meinung der meiste ABler hier die Angeltasche, der Kescher, der Bissanzeiger und wenn es mal wieder geben sollte, den Tripod. Alles andere ist mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen und nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.
Die 15 Euro für die Crivit Freilaufrolle könnt ihr euch sparen und mir als Spende überweisen, kommt für euch mehr bei raus.

1. Müsst ihr euch am Wasser nicht ärgern, wenn euch ein wirklich großer Fisch dank Crivit- Freilaufschrottrolle durch die Lappen geht.
2. Ich habe zwei Kinder und verdiene sehr wenig Geld, ich könnte die 15 Euro- Spende gut gebrauchen und ihr würdet nen deutschen Vater happy machen.#6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Rolle hab ich letztes Jahr auch wieder zurück getragen. Nach 2 Karpfen hörte sie sich an wie ne Kaffeemühle.
Würde ich nicht kaufen, da gibts für 20 Euro mehr besseres. 

Die Tasche ist Klasse, der Kescher na ja, ich konnte ihn nach ner Zeit kaum mehr ausziehen.

Das ist doch eh nur noch kaufen, weils kultig und ein wenig "anders" ist. Ich brauch dieses jahr jedenfalls nichts.


----------



## powerpauer (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo

also die tasche ist nicht schlecht hat mein kumpel seit letze jahr und die helt 

auch der dreibeiner zum ansitz finde ich klase .

vok qualität brauchen wir garnicht reden aber für jemand der selten angelt geht oder für jemand der nicht so große eispruche hat oder für die jugend ist es schon eine klasse sache wenn mann bedenkt wie teuer angel algemein ist.

#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ...
> Die Tasche ist Klasse, ...Ich brauch dieses jahr jedenfalls nichts.



Doch, die Tasche wird es auch dieses Jahr wieder bei mir werden.
Ist dann mittlerweile meine Dritte, obwohl auch meiner ersten Tasche bis heute nichts fehlt.
Muss nur mal sehen, dass ich die überflüssigen Klarsichtboxen verkaufe, denn da nehme ich immer ne bessere Variante aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Doch, die Tasche wird es auch dieses Jahr wieder bei mir werden.
> Ist dann mittlerweile meine Dritte, obwohl auch meiner ersten Tasche bis heute nichts fehlt.
> Muss nur mal sehen, dass ich die überflüssigen Klarsichtboxen verkaufe, denn da nehme ich immer ne bessere Variante aus dem Baumarkt.


 

Schick sie mir zu. Ich zahle das Porto und nen Euro!
:m


----------



## Apoo (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ihr könnt mir jetzt Sachen an den Kopf werfen wie ihr wollt, aber meiner Meinung nach sind die Spinner auch ein Wort wert. Ich jedenfalls habe damit schon einige Forellen gefangen, vllt gerade weil sie etwas anders laufen, erwecken sie möglicherweise das Interesse der Fische. Meine größte Refo war übringes auch dabei, zwar in Dänemark an einem Puff aber auf einen LIDL Spinner. Die Tasche werde ich mir auf Grund der positiven Resonanz auch zu legen. Den Futeral habe ich nun auch schon seit 2 Jahren, kein Riss keine Fäden die irgendwo rauskommen. Dazu muss ich sagen das ich nicht sehr "fein" mit meinem Angelzeug umgehe, weil es meiner Meinung nach Werkzeug ist.
Ich weiss nicht ob hier schon 1000mal dasselbe geschrieben wurde, deswegen entschuldige ich mich bereits für Doppelposting, habe allerdings keine Lust mir alle 97 Seiten durchzulesen.
Ausserdem entschuldige ich mich für den runter geratterten Text ohne Zeilenumbrüche.

Mfg 

Apoo


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ...Ich zahle das Porto und nen Euro!
> :m



Nen Euro pro Box???|kopfkrat


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nen Euro pro Box???|kopfkrat



Na ja ich denke, Kohlmeise wollte dir nur helfen damit die 

"Muss nur mal sehen, dass ich die *überflüssigen* Klarsichtboxen verkaufe,  denn da nehme ich immer ne bessere Variante aus dem Baumarkt." 

dir nicht mehr im Weg rumstehen.

Ist doch ein nettes Angebot, und ich an deiner Stelle wäre darauf auch sofort eingegangen bevor sie bei mir in einer Ecke her umfahren und nur Platz wegnehmen. Ich habe es aber so verstanden für alle die bei dir herumfahren 1.- Euro plus Versand.


----------



## Anglerjugend (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe auch Online bestellt:

1x Dreibeinrutenständer
2x Kunstködertasche
1x elektrischer Bissanzeiger
1x 148-teilige Kleinteilebox

bei 4 Euro Versand für so ne große Bestellung kann man echt nix sagen... und der Stress mit morgens hinfahren etc fällt auch weg.

Für mich sind aber nur:

1x Kunstköderbox
1x Dreibein
1x elektrischer Bissanzeiger

Ich hoffe mir gefällt das Zeug|supergri und da bin ich mir sicher |wavey:.


----------



## tyirian (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mein bestelltes ist gerade angekommen. Ging echt fix, am 24.03  bestellt und ich dachte das kommt erst ab dem 31.03.

Bestellt hab ich mir folgendes:
1x Angelzubehör-Set, 148-teilig
1x Raubfischbox, 67-teilig
1x Alu Teleskoprutenhalter
1x Angelzubehörtasche
1x Angebleisortiment
2x Elektronischer Bissanzeiger

Die Tasche ist echt genial für den Preis. Verarbeitung ist meiner Meinung nach gut.

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie die Spinner, Wobbler, Blinker etc. laufen aber mit einem neuen Sprengring und Haken wird man sicherlich ein paar Fischen überlisten können.

Der elektronische Bissanzeiger ist für den Preis sicherlich eine gute Alternative. Für meine Vorhaben bestimmt mehr als ausreichend.

Bis jetzt bin ich mit den Sachen sehr zufrieden, ich dachte eigentlich, dass das Zeug schon bei ersten anfassen zerfällt. :m


----------



## Eruzione (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

habt ihr nen link für die seite???


----------



## frogile (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg//SID-3F724D3D-414537EE/lidl_de/hs.xsl/6333.htm
Musst halt noch deine PLZ eingeben.

Aber ganz ehrlich Leute, warum kauft ihr im Lidl ein?
Die Sachen die die da verkaufen eignen sich hoechstens fuer Anfaenger oder Gelegenheitsangler. Jeder Angler der etwas wert auf gute Ausruestung legt muesste nen weiten Bogen um Lidl machen. Es gibt immer ein paar schnaeppchen, wie Kescher oder Taschen.
Aber ich frage mich warum ihr das Geld nicht in eure lokalen Angellaeden investiert. Ich kenne viele Leute die nur in den Angelladen gehen um Maden zu kaufen. Davon kann sich der Laden net halten. Wenn das so weiter geht, muesst ihr eure Maden online bestellen, weil es keinen Angelladen mehr gibt. Und ich glaube nicht, dass Lidl Maden verkauft!

Denkt mal n bissl darueber nach ob ihr wirklich immer alles den Grosskonzernen in den Schlund werfen wollt. Denen seid ihr egal, eurem Angelladen seid ihr nicht egal!


----------



## Apoo (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Lidl hat vielleicht 2mal im Jahr die Angelsachen, und selbst dann kauft nicht jeder da ein.
Die Angelläden haben einen im Verhältnis zum Preis gesehen geringen Einkaufspreis und machen genug Umsatz, auch wenn LIDL eine Woche Angelzeug verkauft.
Zu sagen das wenn man im LIDL ein paar Sachen kauft die Angelläden pleite gehen können ist meines Erachtens nach Schwarzmalerei.


----------



## Torsten (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Leute,lasst doch einfach die Händer weg von Lidel Angelzeug. kauft im Angelladen euer Zubehör da werdet ihr auch gut bereten,und kauft somit keinen Schrott..... MfG


----------



## frogile (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Apoo schrieb:


> Zu sagen das wenn man im LIDL ein paar Sachen kauft die Angelläden pleite gehen können ist meines Erachtens nach Schwarzmalerei.



Hmm da haste wahrscheinlich recht. #h
Trotzdem denke ich, dass man bei einem ANgelladen besser aufgehoben ist, als bei einem Lebensmittelladen. Und in Kleinbetriebe zu investieren ist sicherlich auch nicht schlecht.

@Torsten
Jeder soll doch machen was er will. Es gibt schliesslich Leute die wenig Geld haben. Ansonsten bin ich deiner Meinung, dass das Schrott ist und man besser im Angelladen aufgehoben ist.


----------



## Anglerjugend (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

... kauft bei LIDL und ALLE Angelläden gehn pleite ...
Und bitte was soll an einer Tasche bei LIDL so schlecht sein das ich das 3 fache ausgeb nur um sie im Angelladen und mit einem anderen Aufnäher drauf kaufe?
Eine Rute kauf ich mir dort nicht und wenn ich mir ne Rute im Angelladen kaufe dann hat der wesentlich mehr Gewinn gemacht als ihr glaubt und der Laden hat seinen Anteil den er braucht...
Und es gilt nunmal Angebot und Nachfrage ... und nicht mir tut der und der leid ... seht einfach mal ein das die Angelladenbesitzer euch nicht lieben für die seid ihr NUR Kunden und nicht mehr.
Kann das echt nicht verstehen...


----------



## Torsten (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



frogile schrieb:


> Hmm da haste wahrscheinlich recht. #h
> Trotzdem denke ich, dass man bei einem ANgelladen besser aufgehoben ist, als bei einem Lebensmittelladen. Und in Kleinbetriebe zu investieren ist sicherlich auch nicht schlecht.


 

nee im Angelladen gibt es auch Angebote,dann geht doch besser im Angelladen kaufen und nicht bei Lidel. 

das ist rausgemissenes Geld


----------



## frogile (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Anglerjugend
Du bist wahrscheinlich auch einer der bei Askari einkauft, weil es da 5 Euro billiger ist.
Im Angelladen wirste auch nur zum Maden kaufen hin gehn. Oder bestellste die auch Online?

Wenn du regelmaessig Geld bei deinem Angelladenbesitzer liegen laesst bekommste Rabatte bei denen kein Onlinehaendler mithalten kann. Aber so weit denkste ja net!


----------



## Torsten (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

was hat das eine denn mit dem anderen zu tun. bei Lidel kannst wohl Brot,und Erbsensuppe kaufen. aber kein Angelzeug........................................


----------



## frogile (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Klar kannste das Torste  nur ist das halt Schrott.

Ich wuerde bei meinem Angelladen auch keine Lebensmittel kaufen, die neben den Maden im Kuehlschrank stehen!


----------



## Torsten (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



frogile schrieb:


> Klar kannste das Torste  nur ist das halt Schrott.


 

genau so ist es#q #q


----------



## frogile (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Aehm... wobei, es gibt immer wieder gute Taschen und letztes mal gab es scheinbar nen guten Kescher.


----------



## Torsten (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

na dann mal los,dann gehe mal weiter bei Lidel  einkaufen,denn Lidel hat noch bis 20:00 Uhr auf


----------



## andy72 (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

das edelstahl rodpod vom letzten jahr,war auch sein geld wert!!!


----------



## frogile (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Torste blickste eigentlich net, dass ich nicht bei Lidl einkaufe?? Les doch mal meine Beitraege genau durch, bevor du hier weiter meckerst.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ach Leute, das nimmt sich doch nix, ob Angelladen oder Lidl, bei Beiden bekommt man für das Geld von z.B. 15 Euro keine brauchbare Angelrolle und bei beiden Geschäften, kann man für sein Geld ganz viel Müll kaufen, haben beide nicht nur gutes zu bieten.
Man bekommt, was man bezahlt und auch verdient.
Fakt ist, dass die Angeltasche vom Lidl top ist und im Fachhandel vergleichbares mehr kostet.


----------



## andy72 (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die schnüre sind auch immer gut geflochten wie monofil, wenn man unbedingt in einem angelladen das doppelte ausgeben will nur zu !! lasst euch nicht aufhalten 




> bei Beiden bekommt man für das Geld von z.B. 15 Euro keine brauchbare Angelrolle


das ist totaler unfug, ich angel schon seit jahren im rhein auf raubfisch mit einer alivio/shimano für 12,95 und die tuts immer noch wie am ersten tag!! klar kann man für das geld keine 15 kugellager und wormshaft erwarten aber die rolle erfüllt ihren zweck und hat mich noch nie im stich gelassen und wenn, kauf ich mir halt ne neue!!


----------



## Algon (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

|kopfkrat
mmhhhhh, verstehe den run nicht.
Die Lidl Tasche gibt es doch das ganze Jahr über
http://www.welt.de/multimedia/archive/1238948146000/00786/lidl_tuete_DW_Wirts_786284g.jpg


MfG Algon


----------



## frogile (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Looool

@Andy72
wie oft angelst du denn im Jahr? Ganz ehrlich bitte


----------



## andy72 (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

der war gut algon |supergri:m



> wie oft angelst du denn im Jahr? Ganz ehrlich bitte


ganz ehrlich!! vergangenes jahr ca 600 stunden zander und aalansitz mit steigender tendenz! ne markenrolle kann auch im untersten preissegment hoch qualitativ sein man muss sich halt bissel auskennen geh doch mal rein in die läden von grossen angeldiscountern wie zb fishermans partner da wirst du dich umgucken was für schicke rollen es für unter 30 euro gibt !


----------



## Tommy82 (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hey Leute

Die Tasche mit den Köderboxen soll anscheinend wirklich gut sein.


----------



## frogile (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@andy72
seit wann verkaufen die bei  Lidl ShimanO?


----------



## Udo561 (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi,
ok , mit der Schnur mag man angeln können , fürs Spinnfischen wollte ich sie mir aber nicht auf die Rolle spulen.
Dann müssten ja alle Spinnangler blöde sein die für 100 Meter / 10 Euro bezahlen.
Für mich persönlich gibt es nichts schlimmeres als ne miese Schnur auf der Rolle zu haben , wenn ich preiswert einkaufen müsste/wollte würde ich lieber zu einer preiswerten Rute greifen und ne vernünftige Schnur aufziehen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## andy72 (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> seit wann verkaufen die bei  Lidl ShimanO?


das habe ich nicht gesagt,ich habe nur gesagt das es zu diesem preis auch durchaus gutes gerät gibt wo ist doch egal! die rollen und ruten von lidl kann ich nicht beurteilen bei lidl kauf ich nur bier und wein im tetrapack 



> Dann müssten ja alle Spinnangler blöde sein die für 100 Meter / 10 Euro bezahlen.


es gibt schnüre für 15 euro/100 meter und die sind schrott! nur weil ne schnur nen grossen namen hat heisst das nicht zwangsläufig das sie auch spitze ist!


----------



## Anglerjugend (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



frogile schrieb:


> Looool
> 
> @Andy72
> wie oft angelst du denn im Jahr? Ganz ehrlich bitte


 
Oh mein Gott ... du musst es so sehen ein Unternehmen handelt nur dann, wenn es sich lohnt.
Hast du bei einem Angelladen für 10.000 in deinem Leben eingekauft und er gibt dir einmal 100 Euro Rabatt dann hört sich das toll an ist aber trotzdem noch teurer als im Internet etc. Also er macht das schlau und so dass du es nicht merkst, und genau deshalb hast du auch die Meinung die du gerade hast.
Das Madenproblem :
Bei uns gibt es in fast jedem Dorf einen Angelladen manchmal sogar zwei.
Geht jetzt einer pleite dann hatte das ganze seine Gründe wie zb schlechter Kundenservice *ZU HOHE PREISE *schlechte Qualität etc.
Dann geht dieser Laden pleite aber es hat sich ja auch vorher nicht gelohnt dort einzukaufen - Warum soll ich dort kaufen wenn der Kundenservice schlecht is die Preise zu hoch sind oder er eine schlechte Qualtität anbietet?
Achja er hat ja noch Maden.:m
Und die Läden die ihre Kunden fair behandeln angemessene Preise haben und eine gute Qualität verkaufen die halten sich.
Und ja ich fahre lieber ein Dorf weiter hole mir dort meine Maden wenn auch der restliche Service stimmt.
Aber warum muss man einen Laden auf biegen und brechen halten wenn er einfach nicht gut ist.
Klar es kommt auf Erfahrungen an und die hat jeder selbst gesammelt aber so ist die Realität.
Und angenommen ALLE Angelläden gehen wegen LIDL pleite!
Dann verkauft jemand anderes die Maden. D.h nein du musst deine Maden, wegen LIDL, nicht im Internet bestellen auch wenn alle Angelläden pleite gehen.

P.S. Ja ich kaufe meine Ruten auch lieber im Angelladen.
Dann fahr ich aber auch 20 Minuten zu dem Angelladen der mir meiner Meinung am besten Verkauft oder mich am besten berät. Und die Gewinnspanne bei einer Rute ist bestimmt so riesig, dass es ihm lang um über die Runden zu kommen, denn ich bin nicht sein einziger Kunde.
Aber warum soll ich jetzt für meine Kukötasche das 3 fache ausgeben wenn sie die gleiche Qualität haben?
Denn ich verstehe es wirklich nicht #c.
Achja Gummifische kauf ich auch im Internet weil sie einfach günstiger sind aber der Hauptgrund ist die Auswahl die ich im Internet habe.

Gruß Anglerjugend.


----------



## Algon (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich gibt es nichts schlimmeres als ne miese Schnur auf der Rolle zu haben


für mich schon, ne teure Schnur auf ner miesen Rolle

Ne, im ernst.
In der alten Sonderliste 2010/1 von Gerlinger waren bessere Combos zu gleichen Preisen drin. Wenn Ihr wirklich preiswertes Angelzubehör sucht schaut Euch mal die Sonderliste von Gerlinger an. Mit zwei, drei Leuten zusammen macht das Porto dann auch kein Problem mehr. http://www.gerlinger.de/sonderliste/s2

MfG Algon

Achsoooo,
Maden soll es ja auch bei Lidl geben.
http://www.discountfan.de/forumneu/read.php?3,105006


----------



## andy72 (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> Oh mein Gott ... du musst es so sehen ein Unternehmen handelt nur dann, wenn es sich lohnt.
> Hast du bei einem Angelladen für 10.000 in deinem Leben eingekauft und er gibt dir einmal 100 Euro Rabatt dann hört sich das toll an ist aber trotzdem noch teurer als im Internet etc. Also er macht das schlau und so dass du es nicht merkst, und genau deshalb hast du auch die Meinung die du gerade hast.


so siehts aus,kleines beispiel, ich kriege am montag ne cormoran cat rewinder von askari da kostet die rolle ca 29 euro!!! hier im umkreis von ca 70 km gibt es keinen angelladen wo sie für unter 45 euro zu kriegen ist !



> die Rutentasche und das Rod Pod von Lidl und bin sehr zufrieden damit.



die tasche habe ich auch und mein kumpel das rod pod schon seit 3 oder 4 jahren und die sachen sind super!! klar man kann am wasser nicht mehr so schön angeben mit den sachen, zum rumprollen eignen sich natürlich fox oder anaconda besser


----------



## wusel345 (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. Warum kann man nicht einfach akzeptieren, dass derjenige, der bei Lidl seine Klamotten kauft und damit auch noch Fische fängt, glücklich und zufrieden ist. Für den Gelegenheitsangler oder den Einsteiger sind die Sachen nun mal gut oder habt ihr gleich mit 500.-€-Tackle oder mehr eure anglerische Laufbahn begonnen? Muss es immer nur das Beste und Teuerste sein? Fahrt ihr auch alle Mercedes, BMW oder Porsche? Wobei das Teuerste noch nicht mal immer auch das Beste ist! Ich habe mir vor gut 2 Jahren im Raiffeisenmarkt 2 elektr. Bissanzeiger gekauft, Stück für 12.-€. Die funktionieren heute noch trotz Regen und Vollbad im See. Warum muss ich 80.-€ Teile haben? Mehr wie dumm piepen, wenn was beisst, können die auch nicht. Keine meiner Ruten hat die 200.-€ Grenze überschritten, keine Rolle war teurer als max. 70.-€, aber komisch, ich fange auch Karpfen, Hechte und Zander. 
Ich weiß, dass die Edelmarken-Fraktion jetzt auf die Barrikaden geht, aber das ist mir egal. Je besser die Ausrüstung, desto größer die Fische. So oder so ähnlich habe ich es im Board in einigen Foren schon gelesen. Das halte ich für totalen Blödsinn!

Ich bleibe dabei: für den Neuling bzw. Gelegenheitsangler sind die Sachen im Lidl, Aldi oder andere Discounter ok.


----------



## Anglerjugend (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Da haben sich wohl wieder mal 2 Wirtschaftsexperten zu Wort gemeldet. Einerseits wird über LIDL hergezogen aber andererseits wird die Tasche und das Rod Pod gepriesen. Wer bei Lidl u. Aldi einkauft, soll das ruhig tun und er muß auch keine Angst haben daß der Angelhändler seines Vertrauens deswegen am Hungertuch nagen muss. Wäre es umgekehrt, so wäre es dem Händler wahrscheinlich auch egal wenn du pleite bist.
> So einen Quatsch hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört. Wollte ich jeden meiner Local Dealer, wie z.B. Bäcker, Metzger, Apotheke, Werkstatt usw. unterstützen, so bliebe am Monatsende kaum noch was für andere Sachen, wie z.B. das Angeln übrig. Wir kaufen nicht Alles bei Aldi, Lidl usw. ein, aber doch auch. Genauso verhält es sich mit meine(n) freundlichen Angelgerätehändler(n).
> Und so habe ich auch schon seit letztem Jahr 2 Kunstködertaschen, die Rutentasche und das Rod Pod von Lidl und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> Übrigens verkauft mein Händler das allergleiche Rod Pod nur mit einem anderen Namen aufgedruckt, trotz Angebot, immer noch um 10€ teurer.


 
Meine Rede.


----------



## Rotauge (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier!

Der LIDL-Thread lebt!

Also ich lege jetzt nicht gerade Unsummen fürs Angelgerät nebst Zubehör aus, aber das Preisleistungsverhältnis sollte stimmen. PReisgünstige Angebote gibt es immer wieder bei Schirmer oder Gerlinger. Ich habe meinem Sohn mal für die Friedfische einen KEscher gekauft. Mit dem Dingen muss man echt sensibel umgehen, damit der nicht den Geist aufgibt. Der letzte KEscher war dann ein Balzer Metallica Kescher, gummiertes Netz, super robust, halt paar Euro mehr, aber der hält auch wesentlich länger.

Also ehrlich gestanden, ich mache eher einen Bogen um solche "Angebote".


----------



## Algon (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



andy72 schrieb:


> so siehts aus,kleines beispiel, ich kriege am montag ne cormoran cat rewinder von askari da kostet die rolle ca 29 euro!!! hier im umkreis von ca 70 km gibt es keinen angelladen wo sie für unter 45 euro zu kriegen ist !


 
ich bin bereit, biss zu einem gewissen Level, beim Händler mehr zu bezahlen. Das muß jeder selber wissen.
Nur das was ich nicht verstehe, so wie ich es letztes Jahr auch nicht verstanden habe, ist das jetz alle zu Lidl rennen um billiges Angeltzeug zu kaufen, was das ganze Jahr beim Händler in der Grabelbox liegt (Ausnahmen ausgenommen)


MfG Algon


----------



## andy72 (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> ich bin bereit, biss zu einem gewissen Level, beim Händler mehr zu bezahlen.




schon klar das fachsimpeln mit dem verkäufer und das tässchen kaffee hab ich natürlich nicht dafür aber 16 euro gespart!!
aber mal zu dem lidlkram zurück,ich hab die ruten und rollen mal in der hand gehabt und über forellenpuffangelei oder gelegentlich im urlaub oder so,zu mehr reichts da nicht ! selbst bei ner grossen rebofo würde mir mit dem gerät der schweiß ausbrechen!


----------



## Anglerjugend (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hier sprechen ja aber nur SEHR WENIGE von den Ruten und Rollen.
Die Rede ist fast ausschließlich die Tasche ein Futteral den Bissanzeiger und die Rutenständer.
Also warum argumentiert ihr immer mit den schlechten Ruten bei LIDL?


----------



## Algon (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Also warum argumentiert ihr immer mit den schlechten Ruten bei LIDL?


 
WEIL:

*"LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??* "

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



andy72 schrieb:


> schon klar das fachsimpeln mit dem verkäufer und das tässchen kaffee hab ich natürlich nicht dafür aber 16 euro gespart!!


kommt immer drauf an.
Bei einem Wobbler für 10€ wären _16€ mehr_ über meinen Rahmen. Bei einer Rolle/Rute von 200€ wären die _16€ mehr_ im meinen Rahmen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Anglerjugend (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> WEIL:
> 
> *"LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??* "
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Ok  geb mich geschlagen |supergri


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also ich drücks mal so aus....: tasche,rutenfutteral und bissanzeiger: oke, um ruten rollen köder und VORALLEM der sogenannten ''anglerhose mit stiefeln'' würd ich nen SEHR großen bogen machen......die hose is bei meinem kumpel schon beim anziehn gerissen    ich hab mir z.B auch die arc im laden gekauft statt im inet.....ich mag den laden einfach,hat mir n kostenloses guiding mal gegeben weil ich stammkunde bin und siehe da....er ist mim preis auch noch um 18 euro runter gegangen......und da war sie nur noch 5 euro teuerer als im internet....ausserdem gehts bei garantie fällen schneller und hatte bessere beratung  auf angebote im angelladen achten...kann man richtig schnäppchen machen


----------



## frogile (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hier hat auch niemand ueber die Taschen und Rutenhalter gemeckert.

Gutes Beispiel:
Bei mir gibts im Angelladen den Bissanzeiger 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=152742
fuer 10 Eurov inkl Batterie. Der ist sicherlich wesentlich besser als der Bissanzeiger von Lidl und kostet gleich viel.
Jetzt krieg ich noch 20-30% Rabatt drauf (ja den Rabatt bekomme ich) dann bin ich bei 7-8 Euro.
Das schlaegt den Onlinehaendler (der auch noch Versandkosten hat) und ist obenhin noch besser als Lidl.

@Andy72
wie wichtig ist es dir die Rolle vorher mal in die Hand zu nehmen und sie zu testen? Oder biste einer von denen die die Ruten und Rollen im Anglermarkt anschauen, sich beraten lassen und dann die Sachen online bei Askari kaufen?

P.S.

Ich habe das ganze schon durchgemacht. Ich habe Sachen online bestellt und das irgendwann aufgegeben, da ich enttauscht von der qualitaet war oder die Sachen nicht wirlklich billiger waren oder weils im Garantiefall immer Probleme gab.
Auch bei Aldi hatte ich schon eingekauft (Raubfischset Koeder) und die Sachen direkt in die Muelltonne gekloppt. Die Wobbler liefen nicht, die Gummikoeder waren steiff wie sau und der Rest war zum totlachen.
Ich moechte hier einfach gerade Anfaenger davon abraten den scheiss einzukaufen. Damit werden sie nicht viel Freude haben. Im Angelladen gibts auch guenstige Einstiegsmodelle die wesentlich besser sind.
Klar gibt es viele Schwarze Schafe bei den Angelhaendlern, aber wenn man mal weiss wo die guten sind, hat man echt einen guten Partner.


----------



## Anglerjugend (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



fabi123 schrieb:


> also ich drücks mal so aus....: tasche,rutenfutteral und bissanzeiger: oke, um ruten rollen köder und VORALLEM der sogenannten ''anglerhose mit stiefeln'' würd ich nen SEHR großen bogen machen......die hose is bei meinem kumpel schon beim anziehn gerissen    ich hab mir z.B auch die arc im laden gekauft statt im inet.....ich mag den laden einfach,hat mir n kostenloses guiding mal gegeben weil ich stammkunde bin und siehe da....er ist mim preis auch noch um 18 euro runter gegangen......und da war sie nur noch 5 euro teuerer als im internet....ausserdem gehts bei garantie fällen schneller und hatte bessere beratung  auf angebote im angelladen achten...kann man richtig schnäppchen machen


 
Wie gesagt kommt immer auf die Erfahrungen an...
ich hab genug Erfahrungen mit schlechten Läden


----------



## Anglerjugend (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



frogile schrieb:


> und Lidl und ist obenhin noch besser als Lidl.


 
What?

Woher weist du das der andere Bissanzeiger besser ist wie der von LIDL?
Der kommt ja auch nur aus China >.<


----------



## andy72 (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> wie wichtig ist es dir die Rolle vorher mal in die Hand zu nehmen und sie zu testen? Oder biste einer von denen die die Ruten und Rollen im Anglermarkt anschauen, sich beraten lassen und dann die Sachen online bei Askari kaufen?


klar,ich gucke mir die sachen im angelladen an wenn mir was gefällt kaufe ich natürlich direkt vor ort aber wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin,checke ich erst mal die angebote in den onlineshops ab und wenn ich da 20-30% weniger zahle kann mich son apotheker mit 20% rabatt nicht überzeugen ! zu der geflochtenen schnur bei lidl sei noch gesagt es handelt sich um original dyneema und 15 euro für 250 meter sind doch ok!



> die hose is bei meinem kumpel schon beim anziehn gerissen



total representative aussage


----------



## frogile (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> What?
> 
> Woher weist du das der andere Bissanzeiger besser ist wie der von LIDL?
> Der kommt ja auch nur aus China >.<



Hatte mich verschrieben 

Wasserdicht ist meiner meinung nach wesentlich besser als Witterungsgeschuetzt.

Batterie ist beim Lidl Anzeiger nicht vorhanden. Da sparste dir auch wieder n paar Euro

Ausserdem sieht der Bissanzeiger von Lidl nun echt mal richtig billig aus. Sorry aber das ding sieht aus als wuerde es gleich auseinander fallen


----------



## Anglerjugend (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



frogile schrieb:


> Hatte mich verschrieben
> 
> Wasserdicht ist meiner meinung nach wesentlich besser als Witterungsgeschuetzt.
> 
> ...


 
Es wurde doch schon geschrieben dass der Bissanzeiger Wasserdicht ist.
Und naja wenn er für dich nach schlechter Qualität aussieht naja.... was soll man da sagen #q. Achja der Angelladen hat ja noch Maden#h.


----------



## Kretzer83 (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich wäre bei den Angelsachen bei Lidl (Aldi etc.) mindestens so vorsichtig wie bei den Nahrungsmitteln. Die hohl' ich mir ja schließlich auch lieber vom Markt, bei den Bauern meines Vertrauens.


----------



## antonio (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



frogile schrieb:


> Hatte mich verschrieben
> 
> Wasserdicht ist meiner meinung nach wesentlich besser als Witterungsgeschuetzt.
> 
> ...



du kannst ruhig glauben, daß der bißanzeiger vom lidl i.o. ist.
dicht isser und nen teleskopstap der dazu ist, darfst du nicht vergessen.
der hält jetzt schon 4 jahre und funktioniert immer noch.
und ich weiß nicht wo der aussieht, als würde er gleich auseinanderfallen.
also immer schön objektiv bleiben.
achso ich weiß ja nicht wo du deine batterien kaufst aber ein paar  € für eine batterie hab ich noch nicht bezahlt.
also nicht immer gleich alles verteufeln weils das beim lidl gibt.
es sind auch gute sachen dabei, wie überall eben.

antonio


----------



## andy72 (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> du kannst ruhig glauben, daß der bißanzeiger vom lidl i.o. ist.
> dicht isser und nen teleskopstap der dazu ist, darfst du nicht vergessen.



@antonio: da kann ich dir nur voll zustimmen die stangen sind robust und die bissanzeiger hab ich schon paar jahre und die tun es einwandfrei!


----------



## PapaBear (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Komisch, Angelzeug beim Lidl und Bildzeitung müssen sich sehr ähnlich sein.
Angeblich kauft es keiner, aber nachmittags ist alles weg.Und erzählt mir nicht das kaufen nur Anfänger und Ahnungslose.Ich kenn einige die die Sachen fischen und hoch zufrieden sind.Kommt einem ja bald vor wie heutzutage auf dem Schulhof:Ala Du trägst keine Markenkleidung, Du bist ein Penner#d


----------



## sc00b (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei mir kam grad das 3 Bein an. Macht ein guten Eindruck leider ist das gewinde etwas dicker sodass keine bissanzeiger rein passen..


----------



## Kretzer83 (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> ...und der holt sie bei LIDL   [/QUOTE
> 
> So doof ist der nicht, da macht er ja Verlust. (Außer beim Gammelfleisch/Käse usw...)


----------



## ernie1973 (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also - ich habe das Dreibein, Bißanzeiger und einen Kescher vom Lidl und finde die Sachen super.

Wer da meckert ist Angelhändler, oder Markenfetischist!

Klar gibt es tollere Sachen, aber ich bin nunmal nicht der Typ, der Marken-Funkbißanzeiger haben will, oder braucht, die eine Stange Geld mehr kosten.

Mir ist es auch egal, wenn andere mich belächeln, weil ich mit Lidl Kram daherkomme - solange die Sachen funktional, robust gebaut und für meine Zwecke OK sind, reicht mir das.

Ich verstehe das Gejammer hier nicht - wer das Zeug nicht mag, der kauft sich halt´ was anderes - und jut is.

Ich habe übrigens seit 2 Jahren so eine Freilaufrolle im Gebrauch, mit der ich recht zufrieden bin - klar gibt es gerade dort viiiieeeelll geilere Sachen, aber eben NICHT für 16 € !!!

Also - jedem das Seine!

Ernie


----------



## Anglerjugend (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



sc00b schrieb:


> Bei mir kam grad das 3 Bein an. Macht ein guten Eindruck leider ist das gewinde etwas dicker sodass keine bissanzeiger rein passen..


 
Hab gedacht die werden erst ab 29.3 verschickt;+.
Hätt ich doch am Donnerstag überwiesen ;-)


----------



## sc00b (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Hab gedacht die werden erst ab 29.3 verschickt;+.
> Hätt ich doch am Donnerstag überwiesen ;-)




Dacht ich auch  

Aber als grad klingelte hab ich schon das Lidl Paket gesehen und sofort mal aufgemacht  bin zufrieden damit, bissl wackelig wenn man es auf 1,26m macht aber ich brauchs nie so hoch da ich es eh nur am See einsetzen werde..


----------



## Torsten (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

so ich werde mal nach Lidel gehen und mir somit einen Sack Kartoffeln holen,aber kein Angelzeug


----------



## ernie1973 (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Torsten schrieb:


> so ich werde mal nach Lidel gehen und mir somit einen Sack Kartoffeln holen,aber kein Angelzeug


 
Hm, über "Lidel" weiß ich nix, aber bei "LIDL" gibt es Angelkram auch erst ab Montag!(online bestellen geht allerdings schon früher!).

Laß´ Dir die Kartoffeln schmecken!

Ernie


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



PapaBear schrieb:


> Komisch, Angelzeug beim Lidl und Bildzeitung müssen sich sehr ähnlich sein.
> Angeblich kauft es keiner, aber nachmittags ist alles weg.Und erzählt mir nicht das kaufen nur Anfänger und Ahnungslose.Ich kenn einige die die Sachen fischen und hoch zufrieden sind.Kommt einem ja bald vor wie heutzutage auf dem Schulhof:Ala Du trägst keine Markenkleidung, Du bist ein Penner#d



Wie wahr!|good:
Manche haben offenbar doch arge Probleme zu differenzieren und zu akzeptieren, dass es nicht nur schwarz u. weiß gibt.:m


----------



## Anglerjugend (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Torsten schrieb:


> so ich werde mal nach Lidel gehen und mir somit einen Sack Kartoffeln holen,aber kein Angelzeug


 |abgelehn


----------



## offense80 (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> wo wir wieder beim Markeneimer sind: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66048 :m




Alter Schwede, was hab ich gelacht.....so einen geilen Tread hab ich hier ja noch nie gelesen ! |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Kretzer83 (27. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> @Kretzer
> Nee..... im Gegenteil, der macht einen Riesengewinn, weil er den Sack Kartoffeln als "Biokartoffeln" an die Ökofraktion für richtig Kohle verkauft.
> Hör dich mal um, woher die Gemüse- und Obstverkäufer auf dem Markt ihre Ware beziehen. Ich kenn so einen, und der holts LKW weise aus Frankfurt vom Großmarkt. :m



nene, keine Angst, Stagger Lee #h

@all: sorry für offtopic


----------



## RheinBarbe (28. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi.

Wird es diese Artikel auch im Laden geben? Wer weiß da was?

http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Werkstatt-und-Sport?et_cid=1&et_lid=15263&et_sub=kw13_Montag

Gruß
LahnDöbel


----------



## Ulli3D (28. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Im Prinzip ja aber, schau bei Lidl Online bei der für Dich zuständigen Filiale um, da findest Du die Info.


----------



## RheinBarbe (28. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja aber, schau bei Lidl Online bei der für Dich zuständigen Filiale um, da findest Du die Info.


Ich wollte mir dieses Dreibein mal anschauen, aber egal welche Filiale ich eingebe (auch in anderen Orten wie Wiesbaden), das ist nirgendwo. Und blind bestelle ich das nicht.
Schade. |bigeyes


----------



## Anglerjugend (28. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir dieses Dreibein mal anschauen, aber egal welche Filiale ich eingebe (auch in anderen Orten wie Wiesbaden), das ist nirgendwo. Und blind bestelle ich das nicht.
> Schade. |bigeyes



Es gibt auch Artikel, welche es nur im Onlineshop von LIDL gibt.
Da gehört das Dreibein dazu und das war auch der Grund warum ich online bestellt habe.
Aber auch, dass ich nicht montags um 8 Uhr an den LIDL muss .
Und beio 4 Euro Porto kann man nicht meckern oder?


----------



## schmierlappen (28. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



frogile schrieb:


> @Anglerjugend
> Du bist wahrscheinlich auch einer der bei Askari einkauft, weil es da 5 Euro billiger ist.
> Im Angelladen wirste auch nur zum Maden kaufen hin gehn. Oder bestellste die auch Online?
> 
> Wenn du regelmaessig Geld bei deinem Angelladenbesitzer liegen laesst bekommste Rabatte bei denen kein Onlinehaendler mithalten kann. Aber so weit denkste ja net!



genau so einer bin ich auch! es ist leider nicht allen möglich ihre kohle zum fenster raus zu werfen... #c #c ich habe 2 kinder und bin verheiratet, da ist es nicht mehr möglich ohne schlechtes gewissen in den laden zu gehen und mehr auszugeben wenn man weiß woanders ist es günstiger!!!

ich finde deine aussage respektlos :v |gr: denen gegenüber die es sich nicht leisten können mehr auszugeben und trotzdem ihre markenware zu bekommen um ihrem hobby vernünftig nachgehen zu können!!!! 

warum soll ich für ne rute (cormoran big trout LP: 42,99€ ---- Askari 20 € Angebot) das doppelte bezahlen. gehe ich zum "Händler" zeige ihm den preis kann er nicht mithalten...powerbait trout bait angeobt 1,79€ bekomme ich bei keinem händler... ja da kaufe ich auf vorrat!

geht nicht anders... jeder ist sich selbst der nächste... mir schenkt auch keiner ne rute weil ich meinen kindern was zu essen kaufen muss!!!

ich könnte mich gerade in rage schreiben!

übrigens habe ich von lidl die bissanzeiger und bin sehr zufrieden damit! Den rod pod habe ich auch ebenfalls sehr zufrieden, den habe ich für günstige 20 euro in der bucht über einen händler gekauft! :vik: :vik: :vik:

die tasche werde ich mir morgen holen! 

gruß

Lappen


----------



## dodo12 (28. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei mir gibts 2 4000er Freilaufrollen und ne Packung Knicklichter.
DIe Freilaufrollen werden für Aal und Zander am Kanello, oder am Forellensee benutzt.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (28. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Manche gehen mir tierisch auf den Sack, dass sind die die bei ihrem Dealer einen Gummifisch zu ihrem 299,00 Euro Einkauf bekommen und dann die glücklichsten Menschen der Welt sind. Wenn sie nur nicht danach rumlaufen würden und jedem erzählen müssen was für gute Händler sie sind.

Was kostet wohl ein Wobbler in der Herstellung, egal welcher Marke? Fünfzig Cent oder drei Euro? Kann man in ein Funkbissanzeigerset mehr als 100,00 Euro Material verbauen, ich meine hier die Marktüblichen/Großserienfertigung? Was kostet den Dealer eine reguläre Rute im Einkauf? Ca. 30% vom Verkaufspreis plus MwSt. (kleiner Ortsansässiger Dealer)

Und dann nenne doch mal deinen Dealer bei dem du 20-40 Prozent auf Markenware bekommst, damit sich der Einkauf gegenüber dem Internet lohnt. Es finden sich hier sicher ein paar Leute die dann bei ihm aufgrund deiner Werbung hier einkaufen werden. Bin da dann schon auf die Bericht gespannt

Und dann nochmal das Beispiel mit der Tasche vom Lidl, die Verkaufen diese für 20,00 Euro und verdienen da dran auch noch was. Bei meinem Dealer kostet eine gleichwertige Tasche 50-60 Euro mit Emblem, was wird der wohl an der Tasche verdienen? 

Und bitte jetzt nicht wieder der dumme Spruch Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland sichern. Darüber wurde hier in diesem Forum schon genügend geschrieben und es sollten irgendwann mal alle durchschaut haben. Einfach das Etikett lesen in der Tasche etc,


----------



## grundelfaenger (28. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> So hier die Bilder vom B-Square Freilaufrollenschrott:
> links: Achsführung,
> Mitte: Draufsicht auf die Achsführung
> rechts: Hauptantriebsritzel



Die abgelutschten Ritzelzahnräder wecken bei mir den Verdacht, dass über das Getriebe gedrillt wurde , was man ja eigentlich nicht macht. Eigentlich sollte man über Rute und Freilauf drillen. Dann ist das Freilauflager die entscheidenen Komponente.


----------



## spike291069 (28. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Denke, dass man an die Knicklichter nicht günstiger rankommt.......aber der Rest????naja.habs mir letztes Jahr mal genauer angesehen......Kannst vergessen!!!!

Aber kann mir einer von euch vielleicht den Tipp geben, wo ich die deutsche Gebrauchsanweisung für eine ( geschenkte ) Mitchell RD 60 herbekomme???
Danke im voraus


----------



## heinmama (28. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



schmierlappen schrieb:


> genau so einer bin ich auch! es ist leider nicht allen möglich ihre kohle zum fenster raus zu werfen... #c #c ich habe 2 kinder und bin verheiratet, da ist es nicht mehr möglich ohne schlechtes gewissen in den laden zu gehen und mehr auszugeben wenn man weiß woanders ist es günstiger!!!
> 
> ich finde deine aussage respektlos :v |gr: denen gegenüber die es sich nicht leisten können mehr auszugeben und trotzdem ihre markenware zu bekommen um ihrem hobby vernünftig nachgehen zu können!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## padotcom (28. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



heinmama schrieb:


> schmierlappen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > genau so einer bin ich auch! es ist leider nicht allen möglich ihre kohle zum fenster raus zu werfen... #c #c ich habe 2 kinder und bin verheiratet, da ist es nicht mehr möglich ohne schlechtes gewissen in den laden zu gehen und mehr auszugeben wenn man weiß woanders ist es günstiger!!!
> ...


----------



## HD4ever (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

so - grad mal da gewesen ...
war um 08 Uhr noch alles ausreichend da |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So, bin auch gerade zurück. Hab mir die Knicklichter und die Spinntasche geholt.
Komischerweise waren von den Taschen noch sehr viele da, umso erstaunlicher war es ,das nur noch 1 Rolle und 2 Angelsets da waren|bigeyes

Stefan


----------



## HD4ever (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

nicht vergessen auf die Tasche dann den Namen drauf zu schreiben 
denke damit rennt dann bald jeder rum


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



padotcom schrieb:


> heinmama schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich kauf meine Bockwurst auch abgepackt beim Discounter und nicht beim Fleischer um die Ecke. Vielleicht schmeckt sie vom Fleischer sogar besser, aber auf Dauer kann ich es mir einfach nicht leisten, basta. (war natürlich nur ein Beispiel )
> ...


----------



## collision-course (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

heute auch mal Uni, Uni sein lassen und mir zwei Taschen (wohl nur eine für mich), Knicklichter, sowie ne 3000er als Ersatz,-/Puffrolle besorgt. 

tschö


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab ich hier auch schon geschrieben. Mit der Rolle machste nix verkehrt-hab sie letztes Jahr gekauft, und setzte sie zum Aalangeln ein. Leistet gute Dienste


----------



## offense80 (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich gestehe: Ich war heute morgen auch gleich da und hab mir die 4000er Rolle und Knicklichter geholt. Bei uns war von allem noch reichlich da. Die Rolle macht auf den ersten Blick einen guten Eindruck-was die Praxis beschehrt, werde ich ja noch sehen. Naja 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie gibt es ja auf die Rolle.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Warum gestehst Du?Du bist schlau! Oder willst du für Knicklichter woanders das doppelte bezahlen-wohl eher nicht oder#c


----------



## Case (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab' mir gerade zwei 3000er Freilaufrollen geholt. Die beiden,
die ich letztes Jahr gekauft habe, haben sich gut bewährt.

Case


----------



## dirtyharry1st (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo an alle,
war auch schon um 8.00 Uhr da. 15min. später war da echt nen' riesen Ansturm. Ich hab mir 2 Bissanzeiger geleistet und zu Haus mal getestet. Scheint alles ok zu sein, auch der Preis.
Zu den Ruten kann ich nix sagen, aber ich geh lieber zu meinem Angelladen. Hab da im Dez. ne' Rute mit Rolle für meinen Kleinen gekauft und dafür 35 Euro bezahlt. Den Vorteil sehe ich darin in der Beratung und man kann auch mal probieren. 
Posen und Köder würde ich nicht im Lidl kaufen.Ich zahle lieber für eine Pose die funktioniert 5 Euro als 10 Euro für 5 Posen die du nach kurzer Zeit in die Tonne hauen kannst, weil der Lack abgeht und aufquirlt.
Muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden.´
In diesem Sinne, Petri Heil

Harry


----------



## Wombatz (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab mir Kescher und Knicklichter besorgt. Rollen weiß ich nicht, Begrabbel-Eindruck von außen ist ok. 
Der Kescher macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck. Sogar mit kleinem Futteral - ganz praktisch, dass das Auto nicht nass wird.

Die Ruten sollten auch funktionieren. Sind sicher nicht die leichtesten und am saubersten verarbeiteten, aber man kann unter Garantie Fische damit fangen. 
Ich hatte ein altes 25DM Set 10 Jahre u.a. am Salzwasser im Einsatz. Hat prima funktioniert


----------



## Steve Deluxe (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

so war heuet auch schon beim lidl, bin schon um 5 vor 8 dort gewesen:q
udn sobald aufgesperrt wurde, stürtzten sich die leute auf die angelsachen wie die geier. es gibt bestimmt 20-30 taschen, aber in der ersten minute waren gleich 10 weg hätte nicht gedacht dass die sachen sooo begehrt sind.... naja ich habe mein zeugs abgekriegt:vik: hab die tasche, ne 4000er rolle und die knicklichter


----------



## darula (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

In Herzogenaurach das gleiche Bild! Von ALLEM noch reichlich vorhanden! Habe nur bei den Knickis und der 3000er zugeschlagen. Die Tasche hätte mich schon gereizt. Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die acht (zwei kleine für die Außentaschen und sechs grpße) Boxen sind gut zu unterteilen. Der Stoff der Tasche wirkt super robust! Das einzige was mich doch arg gestört hat ist, dass die oberste Box im großen Fach sehr schlecht herausgeht sofern alle sechs Boxen in der Tasche sind. Ist ein bisschen eng...Die Schnüre werden tatsächlich einzeln für 15,99€ verkauft. Mal sehen obs bei der online Bestellung wirklich 4x250m für 15,99€ gibt... #c


----------



## Ulli3D (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Stell die Boxen doch einfach senkrecht rein, dann passt es besser.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



darula schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich doch arg gestört hat ist, dass die oberste Box im großen Fach sehr schlecht herausgeht sofern alle sechs Boxen in der Tasche sind. Ist ein bisschen eng


das stimmt aber wenn du eine box draussen lässt geht es gut. ich brauch die meisten boxen e nicht, verstaue mein anderes zeug in der tasche, ein oder zwei boxen fülle ich vllt. .....


----------



## Apoo (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bin im strömenden Regen während meiner Ferienzeit um 8 aufgestanden um mir die Tasche zu holen. War gar nicht nötig, ich hätte mir Zeit lassen können, im LIDL in Rodenkirchen war noch alles da wie es aussah.


----------



## unloved (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe mir grad die Knicklichter mitbringen lassen und sie funktionieren 

Hatte mal bei einem Kollegen welche aus so einem Set von Lidl gesehen und bei den Teilen konnte man nicht sagen ob die schon aktiviert waren oder nicht. Diese scheinen aber frisch zu sein.


----------



## ernie1973 (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



darula schrieb:


> In Herzogenaurach das gleiche Bild! Von ALLEM noch reichlich vorhanden! Habe nur bei den Knickis und der 3000er zugeschlagen. Die Tasche hätte mich schon gereizt. Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die acht (zwei kleine für die Außentaschen und sechs grpße) Boxen sind gut zu unterteilen. Der Stoff der Tasche wirkt super robust! Das einzige was mich doch arg gestört hat ist, dass die oberste Box im großen Fach sehr schlecht herausgeht sofern alle sechs Boxen in der Tasche sind. Ist ein bisschen eng...Die Schnüre werden tatsächlich einzeln für 15,99€ verkauft. Mal sehen obs bei der online Bestellung wirklich 4x250m für 15,99€ gibt... #c


 
Sag´ bitte Bescheid, ob das mit der online-Bestellung klappt - dann würde ich die Schnur auch nehmen!

So macht es keinen Sinn und ich lege lieber etwas drauf, für eine Schnur, von der ich schon weiß, dass sie gut ist!

Ernie


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Geflochtene wird einzeln für den angegebenen Preis verkauft.


----------



## darula (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Die Geflochtene wird einzeln für den angegebenen Preis verkauft.


Das haben wir jetzt schon zig Mal hier gepostet. 
Zweimalige Nachfrage bei Lidl.de Kundenservice ergab aber, dass man für 15,99 4x250m bekommt. Unglaubwürdig... 
Geht man nun aber auf dei lidl.de Seite siehts schon wieder ganz anders aus...Jetzt heißts "wieder verfügbar" und auf einmal kann man auch die Stärke wählen und bekommt für 15,99 nur eine Rolle...Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. |uhoh:


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Vorfächer sind aus meiner Sicht nicht zu gebrauchen. Die Forellen- Vorfächer sind zu kurz. Die Karpfen- Vorfächer sind keine Haarmontagen. Die Hakengröße wäre für Schleien ok, die Schnur ist aber zu dick. Die Weißfisch- Vorfächer mögen brauchbar sein. Ich habe dann lediglich ein Herings- Vorfach gekauft. Die Bissanzeigen und die Angelzubehörtasche machen einen guten Eindruck. Die Rollen sind Kaffeemühlen. Ich war so frei und habe einfach mal eine im Laden ausgepackt und gedreht. Zu den Ruten kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Bassattack (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Allso die Tasche kann man nichts bemengeln für den Preis hammer#6#6 Wie gesagt besitze eine Berkley von der Verarbeitung eigentlich kein grosser unterschied ,und wer eine brauch soll sich eine holen fur den Preis kann mann nix falsch machen.

Mfg Bassattack.


----------



## ShortyNordenham (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin!

bei mir gab es ein paar Päckchen Knicklichter, und eine 4000er Rolle (kurz angeschaut, für ausreichend befunden)

Die Tasche ist bei mir mittlerweile  im dritten Jahr im Einsatz wird nicht geschont und bislang keine Ermüdungserscheinungen.
Und die Boxen packe ich auch Senkrecht rein, zwischen 2-3 eine umgearbeitet für Posen, eine mit Hakenbriefchen, 
daneben liegen Handschuhe, Waage , Tasse, kleine Bauchtasche, Pfeifentasche, 2 Tabakdosen, Radio etc. lose drin rum. 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## darula (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also bei mir "kaffeemühlt" da nix. Gut, wenn du ne Shimano BigBaitrunner, oder so, gewohnt bist...


----------



## canis777 (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habs mir angeschaut, die Tasche ist gut, die Knikkies auch wenn sie dann leuchten, könnten auch überlagert sein bei dem Preis.

Die geflochtene braucht man nur die 25er wenn man nach Norwegen fährt oder auf Waller angelt, die anderen beiden Grössen sind zu mächtig. 

Die Kleinteileboxen naja wers braucht, ich halte sie für Müll genau wie die Ruten und Rollen ist eine Qualität wie vor 10 -15 Jahren für gleiche Geld in DM, also unterste Kategorie.

Das andere Zubehör ist auch nicht die pralle Qualität, für einen Sonntagsangler der 2-3 im Jahr geht, vielleicht.


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



darula schrieb:


> Also bei mir "kaffeemühlt" da nix. Gut, wenn du ne Shimano BigBaitrunner, oder so, gewohnt bist...


 Ja, bin ich. Ich verwende aber auch andere - durchaus preiswerte - Rollen. In Angelläden habe ich da durchaus schon bessere Rollen im Preissegment bis 20 € gedreht.


----------



## darula (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

"durchaus schon bessere Rollen im Preissegment bis 20 € gedreht"
...sowas ist immer relativ...mit ALU-Ersatzspule und Freilauf?...ich glaube nicht...


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Eine Freilaufrolle für 20 würde ich aber nicht empfehlen, da ist das Ritzel vom Freilauf schneller hin wie man gucken kann


----------



## Alpnich (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich hab mir heute Mittag die Tasche geholt. Ich finde die nirgendwoanders zu diesem preis und was vorn drauf steht ist mir egal, die dient eh nur zum Transport. Für Leute die sich keine teure Ausrüstung kaufen können oder Kinder, Anfänger, oder Leute die einfach nur sparen wollen finde ich die Auswahl groß und bei weitem besser als beim Angelshop um die Ecke, der vielleicht ein komplettangebot machen kann, aber weit über dem Preis von Lidl ist.
#6


----------



## HD4ever (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Eine Freilaufrolle für 20 würde ich aber nicht empfehlen, da ist das Ritzel vom Freilauf schneller hin wie man gucken kann



dann nimmst du deinen Zettel tauscht die innerhalb der 3 Jahre Garantiezeit einfach um ....
sooooo schlecht kann das also irgendwie gar nicht sein #c


----------



## olaf70 (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich war heute morgen beim Lidl einkaufen (normaler Wocheneinkauf, kein Angelkram) und habe dort mehr bekannte Angelkollegen getroffen wie auf der Vollversammlung vom Verein. Alle wollten "nur ein paar Knicklichter" kaufen, aber war ne tolle Stimmung in dem Laden,hätte eigentlich nur noch gefehlt, daß einer auf dem Parkplatz einen Grill anschmeißt!
Ach ja und eine von den legendären grünen Taschen hab dann doch auch noch mitgenommen.


----------



## angel_ass (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich habe mir den kescher gekauft. Bisher bin ich zufrieden...denn er ist unteranderem stabil, sodass er nicht abknickt. Aber ich würde dir raten, kaufe lieber im vertrauten Angelladen!#6


----------



## Case (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



angel_ass schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir den kescher gekauft. Bisher bin ich zufrieden...denn er ist unteranderem stabil, sodass er nicht abknickt. Aber ich würde dir raten, kaufe lieber im vertrauten Angelladen!#6



Warum hast Du den dann bei LIDL gekauft.?

Case


----------



## potter (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dirtyharry1st schrieb:


> Posen und Köder würde ich nicht im Lidl kaufen.Ich zahle lieber für eine Pose die funktioniert 5 Euro als 10 Euro für 5 Posen die du nach kurzer Zeit in die Tonne hauen kannst, weil der Lack abgeht und aufquirlt.



War eben auch da, war soweit auch noch alles vorhanden.
Aber von den Posen hab ich auch die Finger gelassen. Waren zum einen wirklich unsauber verarbeitet und ob se funktionieren, bzw. wie lange, ist wieder ne andere Frage...
Die Ruten fand ich auch relativ "einfach" verarbeitet, also nix schönes. Für nen Puff reichen de aber sicher auch aus!


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Im obi gibts auch angelzeugs sogar wobbler von abu ´z.b. den hi-lo und ne tasche gibts auch dar die macht auch nen guten eindruck die iss sogar von innen isoliert xD


----------



## rheinjaeger (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Eine Freilaufrolle für 20 würde ich aber nicht empfehlen, da ist das Ritzel vom Freilauf schneller hin wie man gucken kann


 
Freilauf mit Ritzel? Es gibt doch kaum noch Rollen die sowas haben. Die allermeisten habe doch Freiläufe mit Rollen/Walzen.


----------



## norwegian_sun (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Petri Heil zusammen#h

Hatte mir vor jahren auch mal eine rute mit rolle und einen kescher (allerdings aldi) aus spass gekauft....kann nur dazu sagen:v
Der kescher ist am gelenk abgebrochen|uhoh:
Die rute taugte nich mal fürn forettenpuff, und die bremse an der rolle datte den gleichen effekt wie bügel auf oder zu, 

Lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und man hat lange freude daran...


----------



## antonio (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> Petri Heil zusammen#h
> 
> Hatte mir vor jahren auch mal eine rute mit rolle und einen kescher (allerdings aldi) aus spass gekauft....kann nur dazu sagen:v
> Der kescher ist am gelenk abgebrochen|uhoh:
> ...



man sollte sich eben angucken was man kauft.
ich hab übrigens schon viele gebrochene kescher gesehen, die waren nicht von lidl.
also imer gucken was man kauft egal wo,schrott kann man überall angedreht bekommen.

antonio


----------



## bobbl (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mir heute noch eine grüne Tasche gekauft -> Top
Dann noch einen Bissanzeiger -> funktioniert, mal schaun wie lange
Und die Knicklichter -> ob die leuchten wird sich zeigen


----------



## norwegian_sun (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@bobbel
was kosten denn die knickis?


----------



## flasha (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> @bobbel
> was kosten denn die knickis?


 
50Stck 3,99€


----------



## Algon (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



bobbl schrieb:


> Und die Knicklichter -> ob die leuchten wird sich zeigen


wurde letztes Jahr hier nicht öfters gesagt das die Knicklichter nichts taugen? 
Punkto:


 Leuchtkraft
 Leuchtdauer
 Auslaufen

MfG Algon


----------



## René F (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Dann werde ich jetzt uch mal los, Tasche holen. Hab eh nach einer gesucht, und ich will ja nicht der einzige ohne diese Tasche am Wasser sein |supergri


----------



## flasha (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> wurde letztes Jahr hier nicht öfters gesagt das die Knicklichter nichts taugen?
> Punkto:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Habe mir die letztes Jahr gekauft und es ist kein einziges Knicklicht fehlerhaft gewesen bzw. ausgelaufen. Die Leuchtkraft ist ausreichend wobei mir die Roten am besten gefallen haben. Von Abends bis morgens waren sie bei mir am leuchten. Für mich ausreichend. Wie ist eigentlich der Durschnitt bei anderen Knicklichtern bezüglich der Leuchtdauer? Ehrlich gesagt habe ich darauf nie geachtet.

Werd mir diesmal noch 1-2 Pakete kaufen. P/L find ich super!


----------



## Leon (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wir haben uns auch diese grüne Tasche für 20 €gekauft und ich habe Heute meine Kunstköder reingemacht ( waren nicht viele habe nur etwas in die 2 Seitenboxen und in 2 oder 3 normale Boxen etwas reingemacht , habe die dann auf die Schulter aufgesetzt und dann Zack und dieser Halter aus Plastik von dem Gürtel ist kaputt gegangen , wie gesagt habe nicht viel in die Tasche reingemacht:v


----------



## darula (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

---> Also nochmal hin, umtauschen...sicher nur ein Fabrikationsfehler wie er überall vorkommen kann |rolleyes


----------



## Stealth2 (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hab mir heut den Bissanzeiger gekauft, aber bin mir der richtigen Funktion nicht ganz sicher. Die linke LED(A) blinkt bei einem Run. Bleibt dann aber, je nachdem wie das Rad steht, entweder dauerhaft an oder aus.

Ist das normal?


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Stealth2 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heut den Bissanzeiger gekauft, aber bin mir der richtigen Funktion nicht ganz sicher. Die linke LED(A) blinkt bei einem Run. Bleibt dann aber, je nachdem wie das Rad steht, entweder dauerhaft an oder aus.
> 
> Ist das normal?



kP kan eine Neuerung sein. Bei meinen geht das wie folgt:

Leuchtet bei permanenter Bewegung
Blinkt bei kurzzeitiger Bewegung
Blinkt in regelmäßigen Abständen, quasi Statusanzeige nach dem Motto ich binn noch da


----------



## Buxte (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



René F schrieb:


> Dann werde ich jetzt uch mal los, Tasche holen. Hab eh nach einer gesucht, und ich will ja nicht der einzige ohne diese Tasche am Wasser sein |supergri




Wollte mir auch die Tasche holen und war bei zwei discountern meines vertrauens:vik:nur leider waren die Tasche schon weg.
Jetzt habe ich noch schnell über Inet bestellt, dazu noch das Dreibein und den Stuhl.


----------



## antonio (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Stealth2 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heut den Bissanzeiger gekauft, aber bin mir der richtigen Funktion nicht ganz sicher. Die linke LED(A) blinkt bei einem Run. Bleibt dann aber, je nachdem wie das Rad steht, entweder dauerhaft an oder aus.
> 
> Ist das normal?



bei den anzeigern aus den vorjahren blinkt die linke led in größeren abständen, so sieht man im dunkeln wo die rute liegt und ob noch saft auf der batterie ist und/oder ob das teil eingeschaltet ist.
die rechte leuchtet/blinkt bei schnurabzug und leuchtet dann noch ne gewisse zeit nach.
vom aussehen sinds dieses jahr die gleichen ich denke mal da hat sich nichts geändert.


antonio


----------



## syNQRE (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wollte mir auch die Tasche, Knicklichter und Bissanzeiger holen, von den Rutensets bin ich noch nicht ganz überzeugt :/ aber probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Stealth2 (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> kP kan eine Neuerung sein. Bei meinen geht das wie folgt:
> 
> Leuchtet bei permanenter Bewegung
> Blinkt bei kurzzeitiger Bewegung
> Blinkt in regelmäßigen Abständen, quasi Statusanzeige nach dem Motto ich binn noch da



Ja so steht es auch in der Anleitung. Bei meinem stimmt irgendwas mit der linken LED(A) nicht. 
Die ist, je nach Stellung des Rades, dauerhaft an oder aus. Wenn sie an ist, blinkt die rechte LED(B) in regelmäßigen Abständen und piept dabei. 
Wenn die linke LED(A) aus ist, passiert gar nichts.... alles still |uhoh:.



antonio schrieb:


> bei den anzeigern aus den vorjahren blinkt die linke led in größeren abständen, so sieht man im dunkeln wo die rute liegt und ob noch saft auf der batterie ist und/oder ob das teil eingeschaltet ist.
> die rechte leuchtet/blinkt bei schnurabzug und leuchtet dann noch ne gewisse zeit nach.
> vom aussehen sinds dieses jahr die gleichen ich denke mal da hat sich nichts geändert.


Genauso ist es in der Anleitung beschrieben und so soll es wohl auch sein!

Naja, werde den nachher mal umtauschen.


Danke für die schnellen Antworten!!!


----------



## darula (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Tausch mal um!
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit einem meiner Bissanzeiger vom letzten Jahr!


----------



## Stealth2 (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



darula schrieb:


> Tausch mal um!
> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit einem meiner Bissanzeiger vom letzten Jahr!



Umgetauscht!
Der neue läuft :vik:


----------



## bertman (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So,

nachdem ich mir letztes Jahr eine Tasche von der deutschen Angelmanufaktur zugelegt habe und festgestellt, dass die LIDL-Tasche fast baugleich ist, hab ich heute mal bei Lidl eben jene Tasche gekauft und muss sagen, dass sie mich für das Geld echt überzeugt! 

p.s.: Bei LIDL in Wetter(Ruhr) gabs noch 5 weitere Taschen! Wer eine braucht sollte mal da vorbei fahren 

Gruss Robert


----------



## u-see fischer (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Komme gerade auch vom Lidl. Neben ein paar Tafeln Schokolade (ist auch heute im Angebot) gab es noch einen kescher und die Tasche.
Der Kescher ist für den Preis absolut in Ordnung. Ein Kumpel von mir besitzt eine alten Kescher von DAM der genau so aussieht, Netz und Klappmechanismuss sind identisch. Naja, zur Tasche wurde schon alles gesagt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab's auch geschafft, hab heute zum dritten Mal die Tasche gekauft, ist die gleiche wie letztes Jahr und wie vor zwei Jahren, also perfekt.#6
Diesmal habe ich auch nochmal nen Bissanzeiger geholt, nachdem ich letztes Jahr keinen funktionstüchtigen ergattern konnte, denn dei Dinger funktionieren ja entweder richtig und dann auch ewig oder sie funktionieren von Anfang an nicht, dazwischen scheint es nichts zu geben..
Dir Rollen sind auch die selben, wie jedes Jahr, steht jetzt bloß Crivit drauf, wer die kaufte ist selber schuld, hab ja schon berichtet warum?!!!


----------



## Ein_Angler (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich bin ja immer eher skeptisch gegenüber solchen Discountersachen, aber die Tasche ist echt nicht schlecht. Die Köderboxen sind sogar in einer Standardgrösse, somit kann man auch die Kleinteileboxen aus dem Baumarkt da rein packen. Und diese grüne Farbe, aber nein eine Balzer Tasche ist es nicht, sondern die sieht genauso aus wie die DAM Calyber Tasche.


----------



## PapaBear (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Gott sei Dank brauchte ich heute kein Angelzeug aus dem Lidl.Was ich so beim Wocheneinkauf mitbekommen habe war schon spaßig. Die leute haben sich ja fast geprügelt um die Sachen.|bigeyes. Obwohl so eine zweite Tasche wäre auch nicht verkehrt gewesen.


----------



## Fabiasven (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

2 Bissanzeiger und Knicklichter. Freitag werde ich alles das erste mal benutzen.


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich war heut morgen auch da leider 10 minuten nach 8.
Erschreckend, waren an Haken nurnoch die Heringsteile da und Taschen nurnoch 6 stück.
Hab noch eine Tasche gekriegt und alle köder verpacken können.
Hab alle bis auf 2 große gefüllt bekommen.
Ne Packung Knicklichter hab ich auch geholt, da in einem mir bekannten laden 2 Knicklichter für 50 cent bereits verkauft werden.
Habs heute morgen um 9 angemacht und derzeit (19.00Uhr) leuchtets immernoch.
In einem anderen habe ich mir dann noch Aal vorfächer fürs Meer gekauft.(einweg)
Zusätzlich auchnoch die Barsch/Forellen Kombo.
Soll auch nur fürn Puff sein, bin aber zufrieden Rolle läuft ganz gut und die Rutenspitze  biegt sich gut.
Und bei ihrer größe sowieso Perfekt.
Das beste was ich mir gekauft hatte war allerdings der Norwegische Räucherlachs.
Den gibts jetzt bei mir.
Grüße

:EDIT: Holt euch den Räucherlachs, er ist köstlich.


----------



## H3ndrik (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich habe mir heute bei Lidl eine 4000er Freilaufrolle geholt.. mal sehn was die so bringt.. bin echt gespannt...
Ja... und als ich wiederr zuhause war, bin ich sofort an den computer gesprungen und habe mir das Dreibein bestellt...denke mal, dass man da nicht viel falschmachen kann!
PS: Von allen sachen waren noch genug übrig, als hätte niemand zugegriffen.. dar korb mit den taschen war bin zum rand noch voll und die ruten, kescher, wathosen,haken,sets usw. auch!

naja. Gruß H3ndrik


----------



## dodo12 (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe auch 2 4000er Freilaufrollen und ne Packung Knicklichter! 
Die Rollen machen einen super Eindruck und derFreilauf läuft sehr leicht! 
Mal gucken wie die sich in der Praxis bewähren!


----------



## HOBO1904 (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Dreibein?? Bei uns gab es kein Dreibein wo kann ich es bestellen??


Und mein Fazit war nach meiner Arbeit heute mal da um 18 Uhr bis uaf Knicklicher und 3-4 Kescher nichts mehr zu holen#q


----------



## H3ndrik (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das dreibein gibt es im Onlineshop von lidl!
Du kannst dir auch noch über den onlineshop die tasche oder die anderen sachen kaufen..!
ich schick dir jetzt mal den link von dem dreibein! kannst ja mal ein bisschen im onlineshop stöbern  
Link:http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Werkstatt-und-Sport/CRIVIT-OUTDOOR-Alu-Teleskoprutenhalter


Gruß Hendrik!


----------



## Bleizange (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Irgendwie habe ich mich auch "verleiten" lassen und bin gleich am frühen Morgen zum Angelgerätekauf in den Lidl gestartet. Mein Interesse bezog sich auf eine eine Freilaufrolle der Größe 4000. Leider gab es nur die 3000er und so musste ich mich mit dieser zufrieden geben. Die Rolle wird recht viel gelobt und deshalb habe ich mir eine gekauft. Irgendwie war ich dann doch zu neugierig und habe sie gleich zerlegt. Ja, ihr lest richtig! Noch keine einziges Mal damit geanglet aber schon zerlegt. Okay, das Ding läuft wieder. Sogar der Freilauf funktioniert. Nach meiner Meinung sogar besser als vorher. Allerdings musste ich eine Entdeckung machen, die mir dann doch die Stimmung etwas vermiesen sollte.

Meine Rolle hat das gleiche Problem wie von Sensitivfischer im Posting Nummer 1118 auf Seite 75 beschrieben. Im Bild "Achsführung" ist der gleiche Schaden zu sehen wie bei meiner Rolle. Mal sehen wie lange sie hält. Allerdings kann man für 16 Euro auch nicht viel verlangen. Deshalb fange ich auch gar nicht erst an zu jammern.


----------



## Janemann (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

kann wer was bitte mal über die rollen sagen^^

danke


----------



## haigererangler (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

so 5min vor Ladenschluss bin ich noch darein und hab mir die letze-ohne-Verpackung Tasche gekauft, und ein Posenset, jetzt muss alles aus meinem Koffer in die Tasche


----------



## bobbl (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Algon schrieb:


> wurde letztes Jahr hier nicht öfters gesagt das die Knicklichter nichts taugen?
> Punkto:
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe heute um 3 eines von den roten Knicklichtern "angeschaltet", leuchtet immer noch, das reicht mir an Dauer.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Janemann schrieb:


> kann wer was bitte mal über die rollen sagen^^
> 
> danke



Finger weg: Posting 1438:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123613&page=96

Ich kann euch nur warnen.
Die Rollen laufen gut, aber wenn ihr den ersten richtig Dampf machenden Fisch dran habt, ist's vorbei,|bigeyes die Teile sind nicht drillfest!!!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich halte die Rollen auch nicht für sonderlich tauglich. Nicht mal zu dem Preis.


----------



## powerpauer (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo 

Habe tasche  und bissanzeiger gekauft #q der bissanzeiger würde schon getauscht -bereich knopfe schlechte verarbeitung -der neue ist sauber vearbeitet und funktioniert   für 10  eur mit bein ist erste sahne :vik:

tasche macht schön robuste eindruck mein kumpel hat die letzte jahr gekauft und die helt und helt und helt :m

geitz ist geil :vik:


Gruß aldi gejer.


----------



## Schwedenangler (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War auch heute im Lidl . 
Eine Ködertasche  ( mittlerweile meine dritte ) , ein Kescher und mehrer Hakensortimente wanderten in meinen Einkaufswagen.
Bisher sind alle Sachen in Ordnung.Hab auch schon im letzten Jahr einiges gekauft , auch Rollen , und alles funktioniert einwandfrei.
Begeistert bin ich von den Kunstködertaschen :m .
Die sind einfach TOP für das Geld.
Hatte bis jetzt noch keinen Fehlgriff oder irgendwelchen Ärger mit den Angelsachen.


----------



## grundelfaenger (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich mich auch "verleiten" lassen und bin gleich am frühen Morgen zum Angelgerätekauf in den Lidl gestartet. Mein Interesse bezog sich auf eine eine Freilaufrolle der Größe 4000. Leider gab es nur die 3000er und so musste ich mich mit dieser zufrieden geben. Die Rolle wird recht viel gelobt und deshalb habe ich mir eine gekauft. Irgendwie war ich dann doch zu neugierig und habe sie gleich zerlegt. Ja, ihr lest richtig! Noch keine einziges Mal damit geanglet aber schon zerlegt. Okay, das Ding läuft wieder. Sogar der Freilauf funktioniert. Nach meiner Meinung sogar besser als vorher. Allerdings musste ich eine Entdeckung machen, die mir dann doch die Stimmung etwas vermiesen sollte.
> 
> Meine Rolle hat das gleiche Problem wie von Sensitivfischer im Posting Nummer 1118 auf Seite 75 beschrieben. Im Bild "Achsführung" ist der gleiche Schaden zu sehen wie bei meiner Rolle. Mal sehen wie lange sie hält. Allerdings kann man für 16 Euro auch nicht viel verlangen. Deshalb fange ich auch gar nicht erst an zu jammern.



Ich hab die Rolle auch geöffnet, bei meiner ist noch weniger Material wie bei Sensi, nämlich Null mm an der Aussensite des Oszillatorschlittens. Macht aber nix, das ist nämlich NICHT die Fürhung der Achse und wird in der Richtung auch fast gar nicht belastet. Auffällig ist das relativ kleine Tellerrad, d.h. man darf nicht über das Getriebe drillen sonst werden die Zähne des Rades sehr stark belastet. ist ja auch keine High-end-Spinnrolle. Also immer schön Pumpen beim drillen und die Rolle hält auch.


----------



## Waechter91 (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

habe mich dieses jahr auf die 3000er freilauf beschränkt, mal sehen was die taugt.|rolleyes
sehr empfehlen kann ich das dreibein, welches ich mir im letzten jahr zulegte. trotz der etwas klapprig wirkenden teleskopfunktion der beine hat das ganze bis jetzt wunderbar gehalten und funktion--> absolut top für den preis!#6
entäuschend fand ich die knicklichter. die leuchtkraft war nichtmal bei den grünen aktzeptabel und rot, blau konnte man ganz vergessen. da greife ich lieber auf markenlichter zurück.


----------



## grundelfaenger (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Was macht man denn jetzt mit der Umhängetasche? Ist doch eher was für Spinnfischer, oder? Als Ersatz für den Angelkoffer taugt die doch wohl nicht?


----------



## Tagger (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Zum Spinnfischen find ich die schon zu groß.

Ich hab mir nur die Knicklichter gegönnt, von dem Rest war ich nicht so überzeugt. Ausser dem Kescher, aber den hab ich schon seit einem 1 Jahr.


----------



## darula (29. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



grundelfaenger schrieb:


> Was macht man denn jetzt mit der Umhängetasche? Ist doch eher was für Spinnfischer, oder? Als Ersatz für den Angelkoffer taugt die doch wohl nicht?


Doch eben schon! Habe gerade meinen Angelkoffer ausgeräumt. Die Tasche ist praktischer, da transportabler. Außerdem sind die Boxen richtig gut. Habe (danke für den Tipp hier im Forum) vier  Boxen stehend drin. Eine davon ist größer als die mitgelieferten und selbst die passt problemlos rein! Dazu ist nun noch genug Platz für ne Ersatzrolle, Schnürchen, Radio, die Knickis usw. Die beiden außentaschen inkl. Boxen noch nichtmal erwähnt ! Echt gut!!!!


----------



## Buxte (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



darula schrieb:


> Doch eben schon! Habe gerade meinen Angelkoffer ausgeräumt. Die Tasche ist praktischer, da transportabler. Außerdem sind die Boxen richtig gut. Habe (danke für den Tipp hier im Forum) vier  Boxen stehend drin. Eine davon ist größer als die mitgelieferten und selbst die passt problemlos rein! Dazu ist nun noch genug Platz für ne Ersatzrolle, Schnürchen, Radio, die Knickis usw. Die beiden außentaschen inkl. Boxen noch nichtmal erwähnt ! Echt gut!!!!



Voraldingen, kannst du deine Tasche schnell bestücken. Wenn du zum Spinnfischen gehst packst du nur deine Boxen mit Spinnköder, Stahlvorfächern, etc., sonst nimmst du halt die Boxen mit Posen,Haken,etc.,
Also variabel einsetzbar:m


----------



## haigererangler (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

in die Kisten von der Tasche kann man keine größeren Schwimmer oder auch nen Fischtöter reintun da man sie nicht längs eintellen kann, es währe besser wenn man alle fächer selber von der größe einstellen kann, von der breite könnten die auch etwas breiter werden, da man die Hacken sonst normal ohne zuknicken nicht reinbekommen würde.. 

ich konnte meinen ganzen Koffer in die Tasche bringen  
in die vordere tasche habe ich die größeren teile wie fischtöter, posen ect. rein getan (in eine extra box) und habe alle boxen voll gemacht, ich habe 2 boxen ganz normal rein getan und 4 schräg rein gestellt, passt perfekt und ist bequemer


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



grundelfaenger schrieb:


> Ich hab die Rolle auch geöffnet, bei meiner ist noch weniger Material wie bei Sensi, nämlich Null mm an der Aussensite des Oszillatorschlittens. Macht aber nix, das ist nämlich NICHT die Fürhung der Achse und wird in der Richtung auch fast gar nicht belastet. Auffällig ist das relativ kleine Tellerrad, d.h. man darf nicht über das Getriebe drillen sonst werden die Zähne des Rades sehr stark belastet. ist ja auch keine High-end-Spinnrolle. Also immer schön Pumpen beim drillen und die Rolle hält auch.



So hält die "Pumpe", aber eben auch keinem größeren Kampf stand.
Ich hatte einem circa 20 Pfund Karpfen jedenfalls nichts entgegen zu setzen.|bigeyes|rolleyes


----------



## GarstigerKot (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

morgen zusammen,

dann geb ich auch mal meinen senf dazu!
also war gestern auch beim lidl, hab mir die tasche gegönnt, macht nen wunderbaren eindruck...sie wird auch meine angelkiste ersätzen....hab alles was ich wollte rein bekommen, top dingen..werd heute nachmittag noch mal los mir die knicklichter holen....
soooo... dann kann es jetzt auch richtig schön warm werden und der aal läuft|rolleyes

mgf christian


----------



## grundelfaenger (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> So hält die "Pumpe", aber eben auch keinem größeren Kampf stand.
> Ich hatte einem circa 20 Pfund Karpfen jedenfalls nichts entgegen zu setzen.|bigeyes|rolleyes



wenn du pumpst ohne über das getriebe zu drillen dann werden die zahnräder gar nicht belastet. bei richtigem drill wäre der freilauf kaputt gegangen, wenn die rolle mnderwertig wäre. die modernen rollen haben die rücklaufsperre VOR dem getriebe, früher war die HINTER dem getriebe, da konnte man drillen wie man wollte. die getriebe aren entsprechend dimensioniert.


----------



## grundelfaenger (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Buxte schrieb:


> Voraldingen, kannst du deine Tasche schnell bestücken. Wenn du zum Spinnfischen gehst packst du nur deine Boxen mit Spinnköder, Stahlvorfächern, etc., sonst nimmst du halt die Boxen mit Posen,Haken,etc.,
> Also variabel einsetzbar:m



die qualität ist wirklich gut aber eigentlich bräuchte man die doppelte menge an kästen. passt denn der plano-krempel rein?
also irgendwie erscheint sie mir für eine spinntasche zu gross und als ersatz für den angelkoffer zu klein. vielleicht ist es doch besser einen ordentlichen koffer zu kaufen mit umhängegurt, ein polster könnte man ja noch anbringen


----------



## EHL (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

das meiste von dem Angelgerät was bei diesem Lebensmittelhändler angeboten wird ist Schrott.
Ich lese hier Sachen wie:"...man muss schon kritisch prüfen..." , Leute lasst die Finger von solchen Mist. Wenn euer Händler des Vertrauen solche Ware in seinem Angelgeschäft vertreiben würde, ruiniert er damit ganz schnell seinen Ruf. In einen Angelschgeschäft würdet ihr doch so etwas auch nicht kaufen. Ich habe mal am Wasser zwei Angler gesehen die sich mal mit elekt. Bißanzeigern vom ALDI an das Wasser trauten... Die Dinger piepten bei jeden Zupfer und waren völlig nervig.
Aber jeder wie er möchte .......


----------



## Wallace666 (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



haigererangler schrieb:


> in die Kisten von der Tasche kann man keine größeren Schwimmer oder auch nen Fischtöter reintun da man sie nicht längs eintellen kann, .....



Dann schau mal im Baumarkt (z.Bsp. Hornbach), da gibts genau die gleiche Baugröße an Boxen, unter anderem mit nem Längsfach, da passen dann auch Schwimmer u.ä. rein.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



grundelfaenger schrieb:


> *also irgendwie erscheint sie mir für eine spinntasche zu gross und als ersatz für den angelkoffer zu klein. *vielleicht ist es doch besser einen ordentlichen koffer zu kaufen mit umhängegurt, ein polster könnte man ja noch anbringen


 

Genau das Problem sehe ich auch!

Übrigens: Wer nur die Tasche um der Tasche wegen gekauft hat und die Boxen nicht braucht bzw. sie eh nur wegwerfen will: Ich würde sie nehmen, für billig Geld!


----------



## ShortyNordenham (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Genau das Problem sehe ich auch!
> 
> Übrigens: Wer nur die Tasche um der Tasche wegen gekauft hat und die Boxen nicht braucht bzw. sie eh nur wegwerfen will: Ich würde sie nehmen, für billig Geld!


 
Sach mal Leute was habt ihr denn alles in euren Angelkoffern?
ich bekomme in die Angeltasche seit 2 Jahren alles rein was ich so brauche (auch für ne längere Ansitz bis 1,5 Tage)

Das Problem mit den Boxen und den zu langen Posen kann man mit nem Dremel beseitigen.
Ich habe aus einer Box ALLE Inneneinteilungen rausgetrennt da sind jetzt meine Posen drin.

zum Spinnfischen nehme ich gar keine Tasche mit, da trage ich ne Weste(so eine mit zuvielen Taschen, ich brauche ewig um Pfeife Feuerzeug Autoschlüssel wiederzufinden), da kommen meine 4-6 Boxen mit KuKö´s rein und gut ist.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



grundelfaenger schrieb:


> wenn du pumpst ohne über das getriebe zu drillen dann werden die zahnräder gar nicht belastet. bei richtigem drill wäre der freilauf kaputt gegangen, wenn die rolle mnderwertig wäre. die modernen rollen haben die rücklaufsperre VOR dem getriebe, früher war die HINTER dem getriebe, da konnte man drillen wie man wollte. die getriebe aren entsprechend dimensioniert.


Seh ich genauso. Rute nach oben, dann beim nach unten führen einkurbeln. Da ist die Belstung doch sehr gering. Kenne aber auch einige Leute die konstant die Rute nach oben halten und dann auf Teufel komm raus an der armen Rolle drehen. Wenn dann der Fisch abreisst, war entweder die Schnur schlecht oder der Haken.

Ich denk mir dann immer IDIOT!


----------



## sc00b (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hab gar keinen Angelkoffer.. hab eine 2 teilige Angelbox das reicht mir vollkommen.

Hatte vorher ne Sitzkiepe aber die war zu groß und ziemlich immer leer

Grad noch beim Lidl gewesen nen paar Knickis noch gekauft.. war noch genug da bei uns von allem.. letztes mal wars grausam so gut wie nix ...


----------



## antonio (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Bei anderen Bissanzeigern wird es als Manko angesehen, wenn sie das eben nicht tun.



so isses.
aber laß mal,das hat einer von der fraktion geschrieben, die meinen im angelladen gibts keinen schrott zu kaufen nur da gibts gute sachen und woanders nicht.

antonio


----------



## rheinjaeger (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hat schon mal einer von euch die Biegeprobe bei den Haken gemacht?


----------



## Case (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



rheinjaeger schrieb:


> Hat schon mal einer von euch die Biegeprobe bei den Haken gemacht?



Ja.
Allerdings war das bei den Drillingen an Wobblern.
Die standen denen von Salmo nix nach.

Case


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Lidl hat einen deutliche Vorteil gegenüber anderen Firmen, wie z.B. Shimano etc. Wenn was kaputt geht kann man es *drei* Jahre umtauschen oder bekommt sein Geld zurück. Das ist eine Sekundensache.:m

Bei Shimano habe ich nun öfters hier im Forum gelesen dass die Leute teilweise bis zu einem halben Jahr auf ihren Ersatz warten müssen, die Armen und scheinbar ist dass nicht nur bei Shimano so. Ich finde dass echt sehr traurig wenn man soviel Geld bezahlt und dann nur Ärger hat.


----------



## Buxte (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Tasche ähnelt auch sehr dieser hier, fast die gleichen maße.

Also wer es verpaßt hat:

http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/online...-boxen-42x30x28-cm/angelbedarf/tqs/58/id/1543


----------



## Balu9273 (30. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mir auch eine Grundausrüstung da gekauft und bin damit (bis auf die Kunstköder die nicht fangen) ganz zu Frieden. Die Tasche ist echt gut hat ne harte Saison mit mir schon hinter sich und ich denke die wird bestimmt auch noch die eine oder andere Saison gut überleben. Auch der Kescher ist okay und stabil.


----------



## rheinjaeger (31. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Den Kescher hab ich jetzt. Im gegensatz zu dem Marken-Hammerkopf-Keschern ist die Verriegelung aus Plastik, bin mal gespannt wie lange das hält.


----------



## Alpnich (31. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich als kleiner junge mal eine angelausrüstung von Kodi bekommen habe. eine kleine gelbe Angel, ne Plastikrolle und ein wenig kleinkram. Mit dieser Angel und der Rolle habe ich so mache Forelle am Bach gefangen. Die Rute biegt sich schon bei einer kleinen bis ins Handteil und die Rolle hat leider nun ihren Geist aufgegeben aber es hat immer irre spass gemacht! :vik:
Für den Anfang war das einfach vollkommen ausreichend! Und auch kleine Fische habe ne Menge spass gemacht.


----------



## Beeenny (31. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Koeder unsouh sind meistens scheisze aber die Ruten die es da dann gibt sind eiq. qut ich habe 5 Stueck vom letzten Jahr noch die sind immernoch im TOP-Zustand


----------



## firemirl (31. März 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Zum Kescher.......Kauf letztes Frühjahr....... Top für dieses Geld und die Verriegelung hält....trotz Kunststoff.

@ beeenny

Editier doch bitte mal Dein Posting....Ist ja grausam #t


----------



## grundelfaenger (5. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei der Angeltasche ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Verschlüsse der Boxen keine Gelenkverschlüsse sind, sondern nur Biegeverschlüsse. Erfahrungsgemäss hält sowas nicht allzulange.


----------



## Anglerjugend (5. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



grundelfaenger schrieb:


> Bei der Angeltasche ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Verschlüsse der Boxen keine Gelenkverschlüsse sind, sondern nur Biegeverschlüsse. Erfahrungsgemäss hält sowas nicht allzulange.


 
Wenn man nicht dran rumrobbt wie n Berserker dann müsste des schon gehen hab auch Biegeboxen ausm Angelladen und die halten immernoch. Die sind aber auch nur für kleinkrams den ich seltener brauche, könnte wirklich sein dass es bei den Spinnboxen schneller kaputt geht.


----------



## Buxte (6. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Soo heute kam nun endlich mein Paket, mit  der Tasche, Dreibein und Stuhl.

Den Stuhl hatte ich noch nichtmal richtig ausgepackt, da sah ich schon  das er nicht in Ordnung war.
Und das ist sicher kein ausnahme Produktionsfehler, sondern ein genereller Fehler  in der Produktion.
Über kurz oder lang wird dies bei jedem passieren. Zumal ich kaum in den  Stuhl passe und ich nicht breit gebaut bin (75kg,1,80m).
Das Dreibein mach halt nen 10Euro Eindruck, etwas klapprig aber passt  schon.
Und die Tasche finde ich Top!!

Fazit: Es muss gut überlegt werden, was sich lohnt und Preis/Qualität  muss stimmen.

Gruß Dominic

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/5058/dsc01568g.th.jpg

http://img88.*ih.us/img88/2835/dsc01567l.th.jpg
http://img695.*ih.us/img695/1138/dsc01566dh.th.jpg

War dann noch im Baumarkt und habe dieses Tri-pod entdeckt: http://www.superangler.de/Angelrutenhalter-Rod-Pots/DAM-Tri-Pod-Eco::1521.html
Es ist genau das Gleiche wie von Lidl nur das es dort  nicht von DAM ist,  aber dafür mit vier Rutenhaltern.
Im Baumarkt hat es 12,99€ gekostet von der Marke DAM und bei Lidl 9,99€ von Crevit.|bigeyes

Habe dort auch noch ein schönen Stuhl für das gleiche Geld gefunden#6


----------



## unloved (6. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Der kleine Weltempfänger, den ich heute erstanden habe, macht einen guten Eindruck. Leider hat er eine Uhr und kann nur durch entfernen der Batterien ganz abgeschaltet werden. Ansonsten top für den, der auf ein Radio nicht verzichten möchte.


----------



## Celli (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab mal ne Frage, zu der Tasche. Sind die mitgelieferten Boxen wohl Twister und Gummifisch fest?

Vielleicht hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit gemacht.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Celli schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage, zu der Tasche. Sind die mitgelieferten Boxen wohl Twister und Gummifisch fest?
> 
> Vielleicht hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit gemacht.



die großen Boxen auf jeden Fall - bei den kleinen bin ich mir da (wg. der Hartplastik-Trenneinschübe) nicht so sicher


----------



## Celli (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Danke.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Celli schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage, zu der Tasche. Sind die mitgelieferten Boxen wohl Twister und Gummifisch fest?
> 
> Vielleicht hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit gemacht.



Wenn du die große grüne Tache mit den 5 großen und seitlich 2 kleinen Boxen meinst?
Diese habe ich vor 1 Jahr gekauft und Gummis in den Boxen drinnen, die sind Top !


----------



## Bobster (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn du die große grüne Tache mit den 5 großen und seitlich 2 kleinen Boxen meinst?
> Diese habe ich vor 1 Jahr gekauft und Gummis in den Boxen drinnen, die sind Top !


 

Kann ich nur bestätigen.

Gegen die LIDL - Tasche lass ich nix kommen.
Preis-Leistung = 1A

Der Rest #c


----------



## olbi (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ihr seit natürlich in deutschland alle verwöhnt,ich bin froh das wir nun auf teneriffa einen lidel haben und wir angezubehör günstig kaufen können,es ist alles besser und günstiger was du sonst bekommen kannst


----------



## Bobster (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Na toll !

Ich denke mal, dafür kannst Du Deine Rute aber aus dem Fenster hängen lassen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



olbi schrieb:


> ihr seit natürlich in deutschland alle verwöhnt,ich bin froh das wir nun auf teneriffa einen lidel haben und wir angezubehör günstig kaufen können,es ist alles besser und günstiger was du sonst bekommen kannst



|bla:|bla:|bla: Junge, Junge, für so n Post gehörst ja fast schon gesperrt. Hier pisst's, ist grau in grau und das Wasser ist eh noch zu kalt.... :m



ALso wie jede weiß ist die Tasche gut, ich wollt nur noch mal anmerkem, dass bei mir eine der Seitentaschen nimmer zu geht, da ein kleines Plastikteil vom Verschuss rausgebrochen ist...


----------



## Celli (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ja, es ist die grüne mit 6 großen und 2 kleinen Boxen.

Dann können ja jetzt alle Köder bedenkenlos umziehen.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Beeenny schrieb:


> Die Koeder unsouh sind meistens scheisze aber die Ruten die es da dann gibt sind eiq. qut ich habe 5 Stueck vom letzten Jahr noch die sind immernoch im TOP-Zustand


 
Hast du überhaupt damit geangelt? Oder hast du die in einer klimatisierten Vitrine aufbewahrt?
Also ich habe die Ruten auch schon mal in der Hand gehabt und kann nur sagen: totaler schrott. Vielleicht sind deine noch ganz (die betonung liegt auf noch :-D) aber von der Aktion und verarbeitung etc. ist das echt totaler Mist! Aber das haben ja schon einige hier gesagt :q
Also: da besser: Finger weg!
Aber Kescher und Tasche sind echt top!!!

#hGrüße
Jogi


EDIT: ich meine die Ruten, nicht die Köder, die Köder hab ich mir noch nicht wirklich genau angesehen!


----------



## Udo561 (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi,
wer hat sich denn die geflochtene Schnur gekauft und war damit auch schon am Wasser ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## JanS (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Jau die Tasche hat mir meine Freundin mitgebracht mit der Aufforderung den Keller auf zu räumen 

für das Geld ist das eine top Tasche!


----------



## linkspaddel (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab die Tasche wg der Platikteile an den Griffen/Gurten nicht genommen. Hält das Zeug einigermaßen oder ist bei jem. schon was gebrochen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



linkspaddel schrieb:


> Hab die Tasche wg der Platikteile an den Griffen/Gurten nicht genommen. Hält das Zeug einigermaßen oder ist bei jem. schon was gebrochen?



Wenn du den Rückschluss derer, die die Tasche haben, benutzen und hier für empfehlenswert halten, ziehst, kannst durchaus die Möglichkeit in Erwägung ziehen, dass das Zeugs  auch gehalten hat ...

zumindest aber sei dir versichert, dass die, die die Tasche haben, benutzen und hier für empfehlenswert halten, nicht unbedingt die sein werden, die sagen können, dass dieses Zeugs gebrochen ist ...

kurz unhd bündig:

bei mir halten die Schnallen seit langem

aber meine Schnallen halten ja immer  ...


----------



## Udo561 (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> bei mir halten die Schnallen seit langem
> 
> aber meine Schnallen halten ja immer  ...



Meine auch , jetzt schon 12 Jahre im Gebrauch bei mir und sie macht noch einen ordendlichen Eindruck.:q
Abnutzungserscheinungen sind so gut wie keine vorhanden :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Udo :m

wir verstehen uns ...


----------



## Udo561 (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Udo :m
> 
> wir verstehen uns ...


  Ich denke schon :m
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ulli3D (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und, wegen der Plastiksteckverschlüsse an den Taschen, meine Tasche ist jetzt bestimmt schon 4 Jahre alt und die sind immer noch nicht kaputt und, ja, die Plastikboxen sind gufi- und twisterresistent und selbst Hart The Gummi fühlt sich darin wohl.


----------



## Bobster (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> ........und selbst *Hart The Gummi* fühlt sich darin wohl.


 
...dann kann ich ja meinen endlich von seinem
Butterbrotbeutelüberzug befreien 

Free Hart the Gummi !!!


----------



## platzhirsch07 (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Auch wenn es gerade nicht so ganz zum Thema passt. Habe meinen auch in ner Lidl Box. Um die Box mache ich mir weniger sorgen, aber wie siehts mit meinen anderen Wobblern aus?


----------



## bodenseepeter (14. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mehrere Taschen von Lidl im Einsatz. Für Salzwasser, Süßwasser, kleinere und größere Kundschaft. Insgesamt 8 Stück. Einfach  gut, das Zeug, egal, was für Gummis drin sind. Wie bei meiner Freundin.


----------



## Bassey (15. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



bodenseepeter schrieb:


> einfach  gut, das zeug, egal, was für gummis drin sind. Wie bei meiner freundin.



ferkelfahnder!!!


----------



## JanS (15. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich weiß warum ich nicht mit GUMMIS fische ;=)


----------



## padotcom (15. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



bodenseepeter schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrere Taschen von Lidl im Einsatz. Für Salzwasser, Süßwasser, kleinere und größere Kundschaft. Insgesamt 8 Stück. Einfach  gut, das Zeug, egal, was für Gummis drin sind. Wie bei meiner Freundin.



Stimmt. Hat sie mir auch gesagt.


----------



## linkspaddel (15. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ohje, kein Wunder, dass ich nicht alles so genau lese.
Sorry wg der blöden Nachfrage. Aber das mit den Gummis und den Frauen hättet Ihr mir nicht antun müssen ;-)
Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Udo561 (15. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi,
was ist denn nun mit der geflochtenen Schnur von Lidl , hat die niemand gekauft ? 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> was ist denn nun mit der geflochtenen Schnur von Lidl , hat die niemand gekauft ?
> Gruß Udo


 
Ausverkauft war sie ja :q.
Irgendeiner muss sie ja haben :m.
Is bestimmt wie beim Dschungelcamp keiner wills gesehen haben aber jeder weis was in der letzten Folge war |bla:


----------



## haigererangler (15. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

mein vater hat sie gekauft, aber noch nirgends drauf gemacht, vill mach ich sie ja an meine rolle  
will demnächst auf Hecht angeln gehen, würde da eine geflochtene gehen?

dann probier ich sie aus


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (15. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Freilaufrolle- wa *******^^ und die reklamation mannmannmann 
die waathose is dicht


----------



## Micha0391 (15. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich habe gestern auch eine freilaufrolle zurückgebracht
mal war der freilauf gar nicht gesperrt
mal knüppeldickefest
die hat mich 2 fische gekostet
:c
die 2. rolle, die ich gekauft habe funktioniert (noch)


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Freilaufrolle- wa *******^^ und die reklamation mannmannmann
> die waathose is dicht


 |kopfkrat bitte was?


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (15. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die freilaufrolle wa sch.... und die waathose is NOCH dicht aba schnürt seehr an den beinen


----------



## Waldemar (15. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> was ist denn nun mit der geflochtenen Schnur von Lidl , hat die niemand gekauft ?
> Gruß Udo


 
ich hab mir ne rolle 0,20er gekauft.
mcht mir einen ganz guten eindruck, schön rund.
und mit der tragkraft wurde wohl auch nicht übertrieben.
250 m reichen für 2 rollen. u. das für 15,00 €.


----------



## Udo561 (15. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi Waldemar,
 hast du die Schnur auch schon im Wasser gehabt ?
 Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig , eine Spule 250 Meter kosten 15 Euro ?
 Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen , das 4 Rollen 15 Euro kosten 
Ok , 250 Meter zu 15 Euro wird ja überall im Net angeboten , zum Teil sogar erheblich günstiger.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ok , 250 Meter zu 15 Euro wird ja überall im Net angeboten , zum Teil sogar erheblich günstiger.
> Gruß Udo


 
Da bekommt man schon fast die Power Pro für...|kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (15. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi,
ja eben , bisher bin ich bei dem Preis von vier ( 4 ) Rollen a 250 Meter ausgegangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglerjugend (15. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja eben , bisher bin ich bei dem Preis von vier ( 4 ) Rollen a 250 Meter ausgegangen.
> Gruß Udo


 
Das war laut meines Wissens das Internetangebot da mir von einer netten Frau am Telefon gesagt wurde das Onlineshop und Lidlfiliale getrennte Geschäfte sind. Auch den Dreibeinrutenständer nur im Onlineshop gab. Die Schnur war im Internet auch nach 3? Tagen ausverkauft.


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (15. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich hab mir auch die Tasche geholt, die ist ja nur genial...

Dann hab ich mir zum testen mal die Haken geholt und ich muss sagen: Nach Belastungsprobe in der Garage und erstem Testangeln:  Die sind nicht übel. Da hab ich schon schlechtere Gesehn.

Aber am meisten Freu ich mich auf meine Sargus. |supergri


----------



## Kretzer83 (16. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hab mit zum Testen mal dei Aalhaken (80 Haken mit 80cm Vorfach, plus Ködernadel, 4€) gehohlt. Aber ich damit je angeln werde ist fraglich: 
1.) sind mit zwei der vier Versionen zu klein
2.) steht beim Knoten am Plättchen die Schnur spitz nach unten, so dass es Probleme wird den Wurm mittels Ködernadel von der Spitze her drauf zu ziehn
3.) die Schlaufenknoten sind locker, müssen nachgezogen werden.
4 die Vorfächer sind recht dick, was zwar den Aal nicht stört aber den gern gesehenen Beifang

naja, die billigsten Sachen sind meist die teueresten...


----------



## Knigge007 (16. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Waldemar schrieb:


> ich hab mir ne rolle 0,20er gekauft.
> mcht mir einen ganz guten eindruck, schön rund.
> und mit der tragkraft wurde wohl auch nicht übertrieben.
> 250 m reichen für 2 rollen. u. das für 15,00 €.





Hi,

soll das jetzt ein Schnäppchen sein......?.....meine Powerpro war nicht teurer, sogar leicht billiger


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Meine Power Pro hat 14,4€ gekostet bei 270m auch nur 15€ bei 270m......is also kein besonderes Schnäppchen.



Dann informier mal bitte.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dann informier mal bitte.



USA Import


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> USA Import



ist schon klar ...

aber ich meinte so als Tipp klar nachvollziebar und sofort bestellbar für @Waldemar


----------



## Angler9999 (16. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

... und für meine 4mm Watthose von DAM habe ich auch nur 34 Euro bezahlt...... ist auch noch dicht...
Soweit ich weiß Lidl = 39 Euro


----------



## Wallace666 (16. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Toni_1962
......z.Bsp. in der Bucht bei scissortailsports-tulsaseven, schnell und zuverlässig, allerdings minimal teurer (dafür sinds aber auch 270m).


----------



## Bleizange (26. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Heute hat mir jemand ein Prospekt vom Lidl in die Hand gedrückt. Laut diesem soll es am Donnerstag, 29. April wieder Freilaufrollen in den Größen 3000 und 4000 geben. Sowie Angelhaken, Schwimmer und Kunstköder. Etwa ein Druckfehler? Gab es es doch irgendwie erst.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hab ich auch schon gesehen

lt. Internetseite gibt es in meiner Umgebung wieder Bissanzeiger, Angelschnur und Wathose


und in/bei Hamburg Kescher & Freilaufrollen


und in/bei München die Angelzubehörtasche & Bissanzeiger & Angelschnur


----------



## haigererangler (26. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ja  habe ich auch gesehen, denke aber das sie zuviel übrig haben und das nochmal anbieten wollen


----------



## Ulli3D (26. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Anscheinend vermarkten sie die Überbestände jetzt nochmal regional. Früher gab es z. B. in Wiesmoor einen Laden, der nur die Überbestände aus Aktionen verramschte. Da bekam man manches richtig billig.


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (27. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ja, sie verkaufen nun die Reste.


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Heute hat mir jemand ein Prospekt vom Lidl in die Hand gedrückt. Laut diesem soll es am Donnerstag, 29. April wieder Freilaufrollen in den Größen 3000 und 4000 geben. Sowie Angelhaken, Schwimmer und Kunstköder. Etwa ein Druckfehler? Gab es es doch irgendwie erst.





Jo ist hier in den Läden genauso.


----------



## darula (27. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



angler9999 schrieb:


> ... Und für meine 4mm watthose von dam habe ich auch nur 34 euro bezahlt...... Ist auch noch dicht...
> Soweit ich weiß lidl = 39 euro


???
15,99!!!

UNd das mit den Schnüren war ein Fehler im online Angebot...ich hatte hier schon drüber geschrieben. Man konnte online die Stärke anfangs nicht auswählen. Daraufhin habe ich den Kundenservice kontatkiert. Die schrieben prompt in der Antwort, das das komplette Set (also 4x250m) für 14,99 angeboten wird. Ich habe daraufhin NOCHMALS gefragt ob das sicher so ist woraufhin mir das gleiche NOCHMALS bestätigt wurde...Also hab ich bestellt und was kam...eine Rolle(wenigstens die 20er)...also dort angerufen, alles geschildert, sie konnten ja die mails mitthilfe ihres Ticketsystems sehen. Sie vertröstet mich auf eine morgige spätestens übermorgige Antwort per mail, entschudigte sich nochmals, dass sowohl Vertrieb als auch Kundenservice eine falsche Auskunft gegeben haben und machte mir aber gleichzeitig wenig Hoffnung....doch siehe da. In der mail vom nächsten Tag entschuldigte man sich nochmals für die falschen Auskünfte und wird mir selbstverständlich die restlichen Schnüre zusenden.Kamen auch gleich zwei Tage später an noch ne 20er, 25er und 30er. Das Uboottau (35er) habe ich glücklicherweise nicht erhalten :vik:


----------



## sundown (27. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab ich bei uns auch gesehen. 

Letzte Woche habe ich mir bei Lidl einen Diamant-Werkzeugschärfer zugelegt. Er hat Stiftform und besitzt eine Nut, in der man die Haken schärfen kann. Aber er ist natürlich auch für das Angelmesser gut zu gebrauchen. 
Ist für 1,99 € absolut empfehlenswert, falls jemand noch einen sucht.


----------



## IngoS (28. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



sundown schrieb:


> Hab ich bei uns auch gesehen.
> 
> Letzte Woche habe ich mir bei Lidl einen Diamant-Werkzeugschärfer zugelegt. Er hat Stiftform und besitzt eine Nut, in der man die Haken schärfen kann. Aber er ist natürlich auch für das Angelmesser gut zu gebrauchen.
> Ist für 1,99 € absolut empfehlenswert, falls jemand noch einen sucht.



Den habe ich mir auch gekauft. Der Preis ist einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Röhrich (28. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ein Bekannter hat vor etwa einem Jahr die Freilaufrolle gekauft und scheint recht zufrieden zu sein. Er benutzt sie recht häufig als Allroundrolle an der Elbe. Ich werde mir morgen eine besorgen und ausgiebig testen.
Die hochgelobte Tasche inkl. Boxen haben sie auch, wenn auch "nur" im Onlineshop.
Ich wünschte, die hätten auch eine "Iron Claw Frontloader"-Nachbildung im Angebot - so bis 45 € : ich würde sofort zuschlagen... |supergri


----------



## lukassohn (28. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Röhrich schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat vor etwa einem Jahr die Freilaufrolle gekauft und scheint recht zufrieden zu sein. Er benutzt sie recht häufig als Allroundrolle an der Elbe. Ich werde mir morgen eine besorgen und ausgiebig testen.
> Die hochgelobte Tasche inkl. Boxen haben sie auch, wenn auch "nur" im Onlineshop.
> Ich wünschte, die hätten auch eine "Iron Claw Frontloader"-Nachbildung im Angebot - so bis 45 € : ich würde sofort zuschlagen... |supergri


 

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=59501  schau mal hier für 40 kriegst die bestimmt, die ist top


----------



## Lenzibald (29. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Servus.
Ab heute hamens im Pennymarkt Angelzubehör. Hab mir einen Kescher und 2 Bissanzeiger gegönnt. Ist nichts überdrüber aber fürn normalo reichts Kescher um 7,70 schaut gut aus hab schon einem vom Vorjahr hält super für das Geld. Bissanzeiger mit Erdspeer um 9,90€ inkl. Batterie 9v kann man nicht meckern und solange es nicht in Strömen regent wird er seinen Dienst auch versehen wenns zu stark zu Regenen beginnt pack ich sowieso immer zusammen die Zeiten als ich bei Regen am Wasser saß sind schon vorbei.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## tayler_spin (29. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab mir heute die angelzubehörtasche bei lidl geholt, war die letzte und das gleich morgens um 8.30 uhr.
Also ich muss sagen für den preis echt super. Insgesamt mit 6 boxen, 6 große und 2 kleine. Hinzu kommen noch zwei seitentaschen, eine fronttasche und eine innentasche.
Kann die tasche echt nur empfehlen!


----------



## rouvi (29. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei uns gabs heute nochmal "die Reste" im Sortiment.
Hab mir den Kescher geholt - hoffe der tut seinen Dienst!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. April 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



tayler_spin schrieb:


> Hab mir heute die angelzubehörtasche bei lidl geholt
> ...
> Kann die tasche echt nur empfehlen!


willkommen im Club!


----------



## TFVP2505 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Servus,

hat denn von euch einer die

http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Hobby-und-Freizeit/CRIVIT-OUTDOOR-Angelzubehoertasche

(hoffe der Link funktioniert)

Denk mal da kann man doch nix Falsch machen bei so ner Tasche oder?

Grüße


----------



## flasha (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



TFVP2505 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat denn von euch einer die
> 
> ...



Lies dir mal die Beiträge durch hier im Thread. 

Ich sag nur: Kaufen!


----------



## Patzi87 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich hab die tasche und werd mir jetzt noch ne zweite davon zulegen da die erste schon voll ist 

also greif zu 

gruß patzi


----------



## ecki99 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

bomben ding .. gute qualität, hält locker usw.


----------



## GarstigerKot (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

kann auch nur sagen super geil die tasche :-D


----------



## TFVP2505 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



flasha schrieb:


> Lies dir mal die Beiträge durch hier im Thread.
> 
> Ich sag nur: Kaufen!


 

Scherzkeks :q 

Nee mal im Ernst, also wer die Zeit hat sich hier alle Beiträge durchzusehen dem Glückwunsch.

Werd sie mir denk ich mal zulegen, wie gesagt für den Preis mach ich nix kaputt 

Danke#6


----------



## TFVP2505 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ah da fällt mir grad nochwas ein.

Sind die Fächer in den einzelnen Boxen Verstellbar?


----------



## Mafgo (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kaufen kann ich nur empfehlen, super Preis, Klasse Qualität

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## ecki99 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

sind sie ...
zumindest bei den großen boxen


----------



## Mafgo (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei den zwei Kleinen Boxen kannste die Fächer auch einstellen.

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## MadFisch (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich jetzt was falsches erzähle. 
Doch soviel ich weiß, kann man die großen Boxen nur in ihrer Länge verstellen (also die Querstangen rausnehmen).

Die Breiten der Fächer sind fix. Dies ist aber auch das Einzige, was mich etwas stört.

Die Tasche ist trotzdem top #h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



MadFisch schrieb:


> ...kann man die großen Boxen nur in ihrer Länge verstellen (also die Querstangen rausnehmen).
> 
> Die Breiten der Fächer sind fix. ...



ist richtig so


----------



## flasha (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



TFVP2505 schrieb:


> Scherzkeks :q
> 
> Nee mal im Ernst, also wer die Zeit hat sich hier alle Beiträge durchzusehen dem Glückwunsch.
> 
> ...


 
Etwa zu faul zum lesen? 

Man kann sich ja auch noch Boxen z.B von Plano besorgen bzw. ich nehm die Boxen dann aus meinem Plano Koffer wenn ich nicht den großen Koffer mitrödeln will


----------



## TFVP2505 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Tasche ist heute angekommen und ich kann Sie jetzt nachdem ich Sie in der Hand hatte auch echt nur weiteremphelen also für 20 € ist es echt schwer was besseres zu bekommen.

Und im Lidl Shop gibts die noch


----------



## Aragorn12 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



schmierlappen schrieb:


> genau so einer bin ich auch! es ist leider nicht allen möglich ihre kohle zum fenster raus zu werfen... #c #c ich habe 2 kinder und bin verheiratet, da ist es nicht mehr möglich ohne schlechtes gewissen in den laden zu gehen und mehr auszugeben wenn man weiß woanders ist es günstiger!!!
> 
> ich finde deine aussage respektlos :v |gr: denen gegenüber die es sich nicht leisten können mehr auszugeben und trotzdem ihre markenware zu bekommen um ihrem hobby vernünftig nachgehen zu können!!!!
> 
> ...




:l:k
#r#r#r


Der beste Post bissher.
MFG Ara


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich hatte mir ja die Barsch/Forellenangel gekauft, war damit letzte Woche in Italien am Meer hab zwar nur ne kleine Meerbrasse gefangen aber die Rolle lief Klasse.
Irgendein mörderfisch hat mir dann den Köder(Nacktschnecken) mit gewschwindigkeit rausgezogen und wum schnur gerissen, aber die vorfachschnur.
Die war von nem 4er Aalhaken auch von Aldi.
Hatte dann die restlichen Schnecken am ende noch ins Wasse geworfen und bäääääm riesengroßer Brauner Zackenbarsch verschluckt die teile einfach.
Denke mal das war der vorfach killer.
Gegen den hätt ich aber eh keine chance mit der Rute.
Ansonsten war ich sehr zufrieden, einfach jeden abend in der Dusche abgespült und fertig.
Eine einzige Schraube hat angefangen zu rosten aber laufen tut alles noch.
Kaputt gegangen ist mir dagegen eine Shimanorolle hat auf einmal einfach nicht mehr gescheit aufgewickelt und hat soviele Perrücken gebracht das ich locker 2/4 Schnur verloren hab.
Bin aber sehr zufrieden gewesen dennoch.
Köderführung von Wobblern etc ist wirklich gut mit der rute.
Bremse ließ sich auch super einstellen.
Also ich werd mir das nächste mal noch eine andere Rute dieser Art kaufen.
Grüße


----------



## padotcom (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



ReptiAmphiArthro schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mir ja die Barsch/Forellenangel gekauft, war damit letzte Woche in Italien am Meer hab zwar nur ne kleine Meerbrasse gefangen aber die Rolle lief Klasse.
> Irgendein mörderfisch hat mir dann den Köder(Nacktschnecken) mit gewschwindigkeit rausgezogen und wum schnur gerissen, aber die vorfachschnur.
> Die war von nem 4er Aalhaken auch von Aldi.
> Hatte dann die restlichen Schnecken am ende noch ins Wasse geworfen und bäääääm riesengroßer Brauner Zackenbarsch verschluckt die teile einfach.
> ...



Kann man noch auf 1/2 kürzen.


----------



## mkraus81 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Lidl hat den Preis für die Tasche gesenkt... im Lidl-Onlineshop kostet sie nur noch 14,99

http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Hobby-und-Freizeit/CRIVIT-OUTDOOR-Angelzubehoertasche


----------



## Palerado (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe ich auch gesehen und für mich und nen Kumpel direkt mal geordert.
Ich hoffe dass ich die Kohle sehr schnell durch weniger werdenen Kleinteileverlust wieder drin habe.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die Bissanzeiger hab ich letzte Woche noch bei uns im Lidl runtergesetzt auf 7irgendwas gesehen...


----------



## TFVP2505 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Penner hätten die dass nicht ne Woche früher machen können #q


----------



## Patzi87 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

oh man echt solche penner ich hab die tasche auch vor ner woche bestellt fu**#q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



TFVP2505 schrieb:


> Die Penner hätten die dass nicht ne Woche früher machen können #q



Wen beschimpfst du hier als Penner? Hättest doch nur ne Woche warten brauchen dann wäre die Tasche auch für dich günstiger gewesen. Selbst Schuld würde ich sagen.
Also bitte immer logger bleiben und nicht solche Sprüche raushauen. Patzi meine ich damit auch.


----------



## Patzi87 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ja sorry aber ich hab schon wochen drauf gewartet das die das ding senken und dann genau eine woche später is echt ärgerlich


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So ist nun mal das Leben in der geiz ist geil Gesellschaft, mal ist man Denkmal und mal ist man Taube :vik:


----------



## Bassey (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich muss ja nun hier mal etwas schreiben. Ich war das letzte mal im September 2010 mit LIDL-Bissanzeigern fischen. Einen hatte ich wohl vergessen auszuschalten. Eben kam ein komisches Geräusch aus dem Angelschrank. Pulsierendes Piepen. Der Bissanzeiger war seit September eingeschaltet und hat eben mit dem Piepen mitgeteilt, dass die Batterie nun leer ist. 5 Monate also im aktiven Modus. Das kann sich sehen lassen ^^


----------



## angler1996 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

das ist doch mal ein Test:q
Gruß A.


----------



## Kretzer83 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

nicht schlecht.

Wann gibts wieder was?


----------



## Quick-Fish (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Würd mich auch interessieren wann es mal wieder was gibt.
Normal kommen die Sachen immer Ende März oder?


----------



## flor61 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ja, Ende März war immer der Termin. Ich weiß das, weil ich eine Woche später Geburtstag habe. Da habe ich dann immer Knicklichter satt bekommen. Die reichen dann immer das ganze Jahr.

Petri Heil und gut Schnäpple


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Bassey schrieb:


> ... 5 Monate also im aktiven Modus. Das kann sich sehen lassen ^^



Die Batterie die Du benutzt hast hat halt lange gehalten. Wobei die unter diesen Umständen ja auch nicht soo sehr gefordert war.


----------



## Bassey (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Die Batterie die Du benutzt hast hat halt lange gehalten. Wobei die unter diesen Umständen ja auch nicht soo sehr gefordert war.



War ne Billigbatterie... Man muss bedenken, dass der Bissanzeiger aber regelmäßig dazu auch noch blinkt... Also Hut ab ^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Bassey schrieb:


> ... Also Hut ab ^^



...vor der Batterie...#6

Und nun überlege mal Du hättest ein paar Cent mehr für die Batterie ausgegeben...der 9V-Block wäre auch jetzt noch nicht entladen.|bigeyes


----------



## Kretzer83 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



flor61 schrieb:


> Ja, Ende März war immer der Termin. Ich weiß das, weil ich eine Woche später Geburtstag habe. Da habe ich dann immer Knicklichter satt bekommen. Die reichen dann immer das ganze Jahr.
> 
> Petri Heil und gut Schnäpple


 
Apropos Knicklichter: War letztens beim Trüschenfischen (QUappen) und hatte Knicklichter vom letzten oder evtl. vorletzten Jahr von Lidl dabei. Und da war absolut tote Hose... Nicht mal ein Shcimmer war noch zu sehen.
Gelagert waren die bei 16-20°C. 

Normal oder Billigware?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Knicklichter mußt Du kühl lagern-am besten im Kühlschrank


----------



## Kretzer83 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wenn ich eines Tages mal nen Kühlschrank für Würmer usw. habe, dann denke ich nochmal darüber nach. So kauf ich mir lieber jedes Jahr ein oder zwei neue Packs...


----------



## flasha (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Apropos Knicklichter: War letztens beim Trüschenfischen (QUappen) und hatte Knicklichter vom letzten oder evtl. vorletzten Jahr von Lidl dabei. Und da war absolut tote Hose... Nicht mal ein Shcimmer war noch zu sehen.
> Gelagert waren die bei 16-20°C.
> 
> Normal oder Billigware?



Habe meine nun auch 2 Jahre...bis jetzt WIRKLICH kein einziger Blindgänger. Nur die blauen Knicklichter sind mir nen Tacken zu dunkel aber trotzdem werd ich mir wieder neue Pakete kaufen. #6


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

........ich gebe zu bedenken das "Dinge" die um 40% billiger sind, man aber die Hälfte (50%) wegschmeißen kann/muss, nicht wirklich günstiger sind ....wohl aber billiger.........

.....ich kaufe lieber etwas weniger zu etwas teureren Preisen und bekomme dafür Qualität........zudem lege ich Wert auf nen netten Schnack im Laden meines Vertrauens!....falls Jeder irgendwan das "Zeugs" vom LIDL kauft, machen die Fachmärkte pleite und wir müssen mit dem "Zeugs" "arbeiten"!

:r
Petri an ALLE:vik:


----------



## flor61 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Falsche Einstellung.
Die Preise beim Fachhändler sind künstlich hoch gehalten, damit auch die Werbung der Marken-Hersteller bezahlt werden kann. Teuer produzieren, sprich in EU, das macht eh keiner mehr. Der größte Teil kommt aus Entwicklungsländern, ich hoffe ohne Kinderarbeit.
Würde es LIDL und Co. nicht geben, wären die Preise noch höher.
So, und teuer heißt nicht Qualität, das habe ich mir schon lange abgewöhnt.
Ja, mit den Knicklichtern gebe ich Euch recht, die blauen nehme ich nur für meine Bissanzeiger. So hat jeder seine Aufgabe.

Petri Heil


----------



## Tricast (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

HAt Lidl auch Maden, Würmer und sonstige Köder?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fishing Gerd (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tricast schrieb:


> HAt Lidl auch Maden, Würmer und sonstige Köder?
> 
> Gruß Heinz




Nö....
 Kann man(n) aber auch online bestellen :q


Gerd

Ps: flor61 hat da schon Recht.


----------



## flor61 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tricast schrieb:


> HAt Lidl auch Maden, Würmer und sonstige Köder?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Nö, haben se nicht. Falls Du Würmer brauchst, sage ich Wiese oder Kompost. Wenn Du Maden brauchst, naja, ist ein bissel ekelig, da machts auch toom, oder Du gehst zum Händler Deines Vertrauens. Mach ich auch. Ich kaufe aber auch andere Sachen bei ihm, aber immer mit Bedacht.

Petri Heil


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tricast schrieb:


> HAt Lidl auch Maden, Würmer und sonstige Köder?
> 
> Gruß Heinz





Brot!


----------



## fish4fun (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tricast schrieb:


> HAt Lidl auch Maden, Würmer und sonstige Köder?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Legst nen Schnitzel auf die Heizung werden Maden bald vorbeischaun!


----------



## nostradamus (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



flor61 schrieb:


> Falsche Einstellung.
> Die Preise beim Fachhändler sind künstlich hoch gehalten, damit auch die Werbung der Marken-Hersteller bezahlt werden kann. Teuer produzieren, sprich in EU, das macht eh keiner mehr. Der größte Teil kommt aus Entwicklungsländern, ich hoffe ohne Kinderarbeit.
> Würde es LIDL und Co. nicht geben, wären die Preise noch höher.
> Petri Heil



"künstlich hoch gehalten" 
schau dir die mieten, stromkosten etc. an und überlege dir deine aussage einfach nochmal! 

"Würde es LIDL und Co. nicht geben, wären die Preise noch höher." 
der satz zeugt von ideenreichtum und unwissenheit, aber ansonsten kann ich dir nur gratulieren. ich gehe demnächst zu lidle und lass mir neue schnur auf meine angelrolle spulen und meine rute reparieren :c#q

Tricast:
der war echt gut |supergri

Gruß


----------



## flor61 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Ich schrieb auch, daß ich zum Händler gehe.

Für Mieten und Nebenkosten kann ich nichts. Händler sind eh immer am Jammern. Keiner eröffnet sein Geschäft, um mir einen Gefallen zu tun, im Gegen teil, er will mein Geld, egal wofür.
Wer sich auf den Kapitalismus einläßt, für dessen Jammerei habe ich kein Ohr, denn auch ich muß zusehen, wie ich mit dem Ar... an die Wand komme.
Ich weiß, das hört sich brutal an, aber es gilt immer noch Marx: "..., willst du Hammer oder Ambos sein."

:vik:

Petri Heil


----------



## karl_laichner (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



nostradamus schrieb:


> "künstlich hoch gehalten"
> schau dir die mieten, stromkosten etc. an und überlege dir deine aussage einfach nochmal!
> 
> "Würde es LIDL und Co. nicht geben, wären die Preise noch höher."
> der satz zeugt von ideenreichtum und unwissenheit, aber ansonsten kann ich dir nur gratulieren. ich gehe demnächst zu lidle und lass mir neue schnur auf meine angelrolle spulen und meine rute reparieren :c#q


Ganz meiner Meinung und einer der wenigen Realisten in der Welt des Angelsports.
Noch ein Zusatz:
Die Händler in Deutschland zahlen mit Ihren Steuern den Unterhalt einiger Hartz 4 Empfänger.


----------



## grazy04 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



karl_laichner schrieb:


> Ganz meiner Meinung und einer der wenigen Realisten in der Welt des Angelsports.
> Noch ein Zusatz:
> Die Händler in Deutschland zahlen mit Ihren Steuern den Unterhalt einiger Hartz 4 Empfänger.



anders gesprochen: 
Wenn wir Vollbeschäftigung haben kostet ne Stella dann nur noch 200€ im Fachhandel??!??


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@flor61

na klar, der Händler ist der Böse und will nur dein Geld  aber der Lidl oder der Aldi sind die lieben und guten, die tun was für dich!

Selten so was schwachsinniges gelesen. Sowas kann nur von Menschen kommen die keine, aber auch garkeine Ahnung davon haben was es heißt selbständig zu sein.
Wer heute einen Angelladen im kleinen bis mittleren Stil betreibt macht es in der Regel aus Herzblut. Sicher, auch er muss Geld verdienen (du tust es ja auch!) damit er Leben kann, aber von denen macht keiner einen Angelladen auf um anderen das Geld abzuluchsen.
Ganz im Gegenteil zu den Discountern. Da geht es NUR ums Geldverdienen, um nix anderes. Denen interessiert der einzelne Kunde überhaupt nicht, die wollen definitiv nur an deine Kohle. Und das geht mit extrem billigen Produkten nunmal am einfachsten. Würde der ANgelhändler um die Ecke so einen Mist verkaufen währe sein Ruf sehr schnell ramponiert.
NeeNee, was es doch für Menschen gibt ?!?!


----------



## nostradamus (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



flor61 schrieb:


> Für Mieten und Nebenkosten kann ich nichts. Händler sind eh immer am Jammern. Keiner eröffnet sein Geschäft, um mir einen Gefallen zu tun, im Gegen teil, er will mein Geld, egal wofür.
> Wer sich auf den Kapitalismus einläßt, für dessen Jammerei habe ich kein Ohr, denn auch ich muß zusehen, wie ich mit dem Ar... an die Wand komme.
> Ich weiß, das hört sich brutal an, aber es gilt immer noch Marx: "..., willst du Hammer oder Ambos sein."
> Petri Heil



Hallo,

man sieht anhand deines beitrages, dass du dich noch nicht sonderlich mit der thematik beschäftigt hast bzw. willst. mach einfach so weiter und du wirst sehen, dass mit jeder angebotserweiterung von aldi und lidle die einzelhändler (angelläden) immer mehr probleme bekommen werden. 

Marx
Beschäftige dich richtig mit seinem werk und du wirst sehen, dass er damals mehr von den heutigen problemen der wirtschaft verstanden hat, als du heute.

liebe grüße


----------



## flor61 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Herzblut hin, Kapitlismus her.
1.720 Einträge, 108.534 Zugriffe zeigen, daß nicht nur ich das Thema nicht begriffen habe. 
Ausser, daß ich ein eigenes Grundstück mit Haus habe (selbst erarbeitet, nach der Wende), ausser daß ich gut von meiner Frührente leben kann, und daß trotz allem Mist in der Welt noch so viel übrigbleibt, daß ich auch zum Angelhändler um die Ecke gehen kann.
Also erzählt mir nicht, daß ich dieses System, was im übrigen das einzige ist, das bei uns Menschen funktioniert, nicht begriffen hätte. Wenn ich im weichen, vieleicht von Mama zurechtgemachten, Körbchen sitze, kann ich mich auch auf die Kanzel stellen, und auf mich herunterpredigen.
Nochmal zu den oben genannten Zahlen. Wenn ich der einzige Nichtversteher wäre, wär dieses Thema schon tod. Ausserdem ist es schön zu sehen, wie einfach es ist, Euch hinterm Ofen mit Eurer Meinung vorzuholen.
Prima

:vik:

Petri Dank


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



flor61 schrieb:


> Wer sich auf den Kapitalismus einläßt, für dessen Jammerei habe ich kein Ohr, denn auch ich muß zusehen, wie ich mit dem Ar... an die Wand komme.
> Ich weiß, das hört sich brutal an, aber es gilt immer noch Marx: "..., willst du Hammer oder Ambos sein."
> 
> :vik:
> ...



Nun ja, nachdem wir zwölf Jahre Nationalsozialismus und vierzig Jahre real existierenden Sozialismus genießen durften, ist die soziale Marktwirtschaft doch eine echte Alternative, findest du nicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nun ja, nachdem wir zwölf Jahre Nationalsozialismus und vierzig Jahre real existierenden Sozialismus genießen durften, ist die soziale Marktwirtschaft doch eine echte Alternative, findest du nicht?



Und mittlerweile über zwanzig Jahre Kapitalismus.#t
Man kann irgendwie allem etwas abgewinnen, nur will keins der Systeme mit dem anderen in einen Topf geworfen werden.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und mittlerweile über zwanzig Jahre Kapitalismus.#t
> Man kann irgendwie allem etwas abgewinnen, nur will keins der Systeme mit dem anderen in einen Topf geworfen werden.




Ich kann den zwei vorrangegangenen Diktaturen nicht das Geringste abgewinnen und erhebe demzufolge mein Glas auf den totalen Konsum und die Discounter, um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen.


----------



## flor61 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Na dann, PROST #6

:vik:

Petri Heil


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Sten, du bist wohl nicht mehr mit kostenlosem Schulessen und gratis Kita-Platz für jedermann gross geworden?;+

Ansonsten . . . prohoooost.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sten, du bist wohl nicht mehr mit kostenlosem Schulessen und gratis Kita-Platz für jedermann gross geworden?;+
> 
> Ansonsten . . . prohoooost.



Doch, doch, bin ich....

Btw,nächste Woche sammelst du das Milchgeld ein...:q

#g zusammen!


----------



## flor61 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und Essengeld, 2,75 Mark.

:vik:

Petri Heil


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



flor61 schrieb:


> Und Essengeld, 2,75 Mark.
> 
> :vik:
> 
> Petri Heil




Dafür gab es auch schon Turnschuhe.


----------



## flor61 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Oder wie man dazu sagte. Klettis waren teurer, ich glaube so um die 30,00 Mark. Die brauchte man als Kunde.

Petri Heil


----------



## Hoscheck (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Turnschuhe waren 2,75 Mark und Kletties 8,80 Mark nur mal so zur Erinnerung.

Gruss


----------



## flor61 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren meine BOTAS 30,00 Mark. Klettis gab es eh nur vom Privatschuster, und da waren se für mich 30,00 Mark. Das war eh ein gerenne, selbst mit dem Angelzeug, jeden Mittwoch im Laden. Naja, sch... Zeit. Wollen nicht jammern, jede Zeit hat seins, aber erinnern ist manchmal auch nicht schlecht.
Nur, die Fische bissen besser. Liegt wohl daran, daß man die Schneidertage aus dem Gedächtnis gestrichen hat  :q

:vik:

Petri Heil


----------



## noob4ever (5. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

zur erinnerung, das thema heißt LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??^^

naja egal, auf jeden fall gabs die angeltasche mit 8 boxen im LIDL 2010, weiß jemand ob diese 2011 wiekommen? hatte mir letztes jahr eine geholt, würde mir dieses jahr noch eine oder 2 davon kaufen, die sind schon ganz brauchbar und für den preis nicht zu schlagen, lg


----------



## noob4ever (5. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

achso, alles andere vom LIDL wie zB. rollen, ruten, schnurr oder die super angelsets sind rohstoffverschwendung...
lasst euch auch nicht beirren wenn ihr irgendwo liest dass diese artikel zum teil aus dem hause paladin kommen, paladin verbaut echt miese qualität was rollen angeht, hatte mir gleich 2 rollen für je über 55 euro bestellt und war bereits nach wenigsen angelausflügen enttäuscht, die bremse ruckelt und klemmt und vom freilauf braucht man gar nicht erst reden...


----------



## Case (5. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



noob4ever schrieb:


> paladin verbaut echt miese qualität was rollen angeht, hatte mir gleich 2 rollen für je über 55 euro bestellt und war bereits nach wenigsen angelausflügen enttäuscht, die bremse ruckelt und klemmt und vom freilauf braucht man gar nicht erst reden...



Du hättest die vom LIDL nehmen sollen.
Die waren für 15 euro. Und meine funktioniern auch nach 3 Jahren noch einwandfrei.

Case


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (5. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das kann ich auch bestätigen. Ein Kollege hat seine seit2 Jahren und die sind Top!!


----------



## köfi01 (5. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Taschen waren auch Top ! Davon besorg ich mir auch wieder eine.

Wann hat Lidl die Sachen wieder ,weiß das jemand ?


----------



## Patric (5. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@noob: 
Also ich hatte iwann auch mal soein Angelset von LIDL gekauft.
Mittlerweile hat es ein Kumpel von mir geerbt (bin halt mehr der Brandungsmensch) und es verrichtet immernoch allerbest seine Dienste. Die richtige Pflege vorausgesetzt. Aber das gilt auch für teurere Sachen. (Die Rolle lebt übrigens immernoch - im Gegensatz zu meiner Red Arc welche nach 11 Monaten (ca 30 Angeltage) den Geist aufgab)


----------



## omnimc (5. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Case schrieb:


> Du hättest die vom LIDL nehmen sollen.
> Die waren für 15 euro. Und meine funktioniern auch nach 3 Jahren noch einwandfrei.
> 
> Case


 

die habe ich auch und bin bis heute zufrieden.und schläft viel besser am wasser ,wenn man weiß das es nicht zu teuer ist.
wenn da mal ein fisch die angel mitnimmt.
ich habe auch das rodpod für glaube 30€ damals gekauft das selbe hat bode unlackiert für 99€ meines ist schon min 100 mal auf und abgebaut worden und geht wie damals. egal was die karpfenangler dazu sagen. haupsache meine ruten fligen nicht im dreck rum. ausserdem angel ich fast nie auf karpfen:q:q:q und die tasche ist auch nicht übel aber ausser knicklichter  hole ich da nix mehr. ruten habe ich da noch nie gekauft. hat aber eher was damit zu tun das ich nicht sehr auf teleskopruten stehe.


----------



## Moerser83 (5. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War mal an einem Forellensee und konnte beobachten wie fein der Schnurabzug ist von Lidl Freilaufrollen. 
Also lief alles ganz ganz Sauber.


----------



## omnimc (5. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

sag ich doch und mit ein wenig pflege, ist der preis zur leistung gerechtfertigt. bzw ein schnäpchen.


----------



## McClane (5. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also ich habe 2007 bei lidl kunstköder (gummifische usw) eingekauft und die waren von der qulität echt mist.
seit dem habe ich da nie wieder etwas zum angeln geholt.


----------



## Schneidi (5. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also ich halte von lidl sachen genausowenig wie von aldisachen.
letztes Jahr gab es ein Posenset, welches total minderwertig war.
selbst posen der marke behr oder zebco sind um klasse besser.
auch die ruten haben eine schlechte aktion, des weiteren hatten sie letztes jahr nur tele ruten, von denen ich auch nicht so viel halte, obwohl sich in den letzten jahren die Aktion bei teleruten deutlich verbessert hat. Bei den Rollen ist die Bremse sehr ruckelig und die spuhle total wackelick.
also leute, wenn ihr mich fragt, lasst die finger von dem zeug das ist rausgeschmissenes geld


----------



## Ben-CHI (6. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also der RodPod und die Tasche mit den Boxen sind einfach top!!

Die Gummifsche totaler Mist. Zum Rest kann ich nix sagen, da ich ansonsten nichts gekauft habe und auch keinen kenn der den Kram fischt.


Grüße Benny


----------



## Brikz83 (6. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also über die Angeltsche mit den Boxen, kann jeder schreiben was er will. Fakt ist das ich seit es die im Lidl gibt gefühlt jeder zweiter diese tasche mit sich rumschleppt (inklusive mir) das ist wohl das meistverkaufte Angelprodukt das es in Deutschland gibt#6


----------



## Waldemar (6. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

von diesen lidl-angeltaschen hab ich mitlerweile 3stk. nicht nur zum angeln. als geschenk gehn die auch immer gut. haben sich bisher alle gefreut. von dem anderen angelkram brauche ich aber nichts. obwohl bei knicklichtern kann man wohl nüscht falsch machen.


----------



## fealit (6. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Was ist das für eine angeltasche von Lidl ?


----------



## antonio (6. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

eine tasche mit köderboxen inclusive, zum umhängen.
gute sachen bei lidl waren bisher immer die bißanzeiger, die besagte tasche, das rodpod und einen stuhl gab es auch mal für kleines geld.
also pauschal zu sagen alles ist schrott, ist blödsinn.
auch beim "normalen angelhändler" findet man minderwertige(billige) sachen.

antonio


----------



## matze1212 (6. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren das billige Allrounsangelset vom Aldi gekauft um damit in norge auf makrelen zu fischen vom ufer aus! das hat 2 wochen seine dienstre getan für 10,- euro! mit dem scheiss salzwasser machst die guten sachen ja  nur hin!

ansonsten brauchst des zeug aber wirklich net kaufen, ist alles für eine saison oder so!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Angelsachen von Lidl, die nicht direkt was mit dem eigentlichen angeln zu tun haben, find ich ziemlich brauchbar. dazu gehören dann so Sachen wie Zelte, Schirme, Taschen etc. Von den ruten und Rollen halte ich nicht sonderlich viel, wobei ich eine Kombo hab, die ich zum Heringsangeln benutze. Dafür wären mir teurere Ruten und Rollen zu schade um sie derart einzusauen... #6

Telerute aus 100% Glasfaser, fragt mal, wie die sich bei 3 Heringen durchbiegt... :q


----------



## antonio (6. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



matze1212 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren das billige Allrounsangelset vom Aldi gekauft um damit in norge auf makrelen zu fischen vom ufer aus! das hat 2 wochen seine dienstre getan für 10,- euro! mit dem scheiss salzwasser machst die guten sachen ja  nur hin!
> 
> ansonsten brauchst des zeug aber wirklich net kaufen, ist alles für eine saison oder so!



alles eine frage der pflege.

antonio


----------



## noob4ever (6. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

huhu, also die forelle/barsch kombo hatte ich mir letztes jahr im lidl gekauft, habe mit der rute und rolle nur auf rotfeder gefischt, aber die rolle ist hin, vermute mal getriebeschaden... da stimmt nicht mal die preis/leistung, wirklich nicht... das hat auch nichts mit pflege zu tun.
was die jahre zuvor gab weiß ich nicht und dessen qualli auch nicht, von dem rod pod hört man viel gutes, von der tasche wie gesagt auch und diese hole ich mir noch ein bis zwei mal

wann es die sachen gibt weiß wohl auch keiner, aber 2009 war es der 30. märz und 2010 der 29. märz, also kann man davon ausgehen dass es ende märz wieder so weit ist


----------



## omnimc (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

was die jahre zuvor gab weiß ich nicht und dessen qualli auch nicht, von dem rod pod hört man viel gutes, von der tasche wie gesagt auch und diese hole ich mir noch ein bis zwei mal

wann es die sachen gibt weiß wohl auch keiner, aber 2009 war es der 30. märz und 2010 der 29. märz, also kann man davon ausgehen dass es ende märz wieder so weit ist[/QUOTE]
  guck auf der lidl seite da stehen die angebote drin.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Schneidi schrieb:


> also ich halte von lidl sachen genausowenig wie von aldisachen.
> letztes Jahr gab es ein Posenset, welches total minderwertig war.
> selbst posen der marke behr oder zebco sind um klasse besser.


 
DAS ist ja witzig, denn Behr beliefert u.a. Aldi und Lidl mit seinem "um klassen besseren Tackle" ... :q

Aber mit den Taschen, Schirmen und dem Pod  kann man wohl wirklich nichts falsch machen...
Auch wenn ich schon Schirme und auch bessere Taschen günstiger gesehen habe...

Greetz


----------



## degl (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hier im Norden geht die Tage Penny ins Rennen..........zumindest die Angeltasche werde ich mir mal ansehen

gruß degl


----------



## Kretzer83 (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



degl schrieb:


> Hier im Norden geht die Tage Penny ins Rennen..........zumindest die Angeltasche werde ich mir mal ansehen
> 
> gruß degl



bei uns im Süden auch


----------



## Udo561 (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi,
ob gut oder schlecht , aber die Einkäufer der Pennymarktkette sollten  schon ein klein wenig Ahnung haben was sie da einkaufen und wie sie die  Produkte anschließend bewerben.

Beim Sinnrutenset steht bei der Schnur  

Hohe Dehnbarkeit
Geeignete Elastizität
UV-beständig

Auf die hohe Dehnbarkeit kann ich beim Spinnangeln gerne verzichten :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## Kretzer83 (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ob gut oder schlecht , aber die Einkäufer der Pennymarktkette sollten  schon ein klein wenig Ahnung haben was sie da einkaufen und wie sie die  Produkte anschließend bewerben.
> 
> Beim Sinnrutenset steht bei der Schnur
> ...



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht.. vieleicht gehen die von Spinnfischern am kleinen Forellenbach aus...  Außerdem sind da wohl Schwimmer dabei aber keine Spinner usw..^^

Aber ich denke die Rute ist für Kinder als Urlaubsrute ganz in Ordnung, und da kann ien Bisschen mehr Dehnung in der Schnur auch nicht schaden.


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wann gibt es denn das Zeug wieder ???
für meinen Lütten ist da bestimmt wieder was dabei ... :m


----------



## Quick-Fish (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ist dass das erste Jahr das Penny die Aktion hat?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kennt jemand die Wathose?


----------



## antonio (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

das ist wie überall so ein dünnes gummikondom also als warhose nicht zu gebrauchen.
zum poolreinigen oder ähnlichem mag sie ja gehen.

antonio


----------



## Case (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Quick-Fish schrieb:


> Ist dass das erste Jahr das Penny die Aktion hat?



Gabs schonmal. Das ist aber wirklich nicht wichtiges.
Da sind die Sachen von LIDL schon besser.

Case


----------



## pike7889 (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
das eine oder andere Angelzeug habe ich auch schon bei Aldi oder Lidl gekauft. So auch die Freilaufrolle CARP-Selection N 55 Sharkfin. Gestern war ich dann beim Angeln und plötzlich !!!!!KNALL!!!!!!!!!!! , und die Schraube am Schnurfangbügelhalter war weg und der Schnurfangbügel auf einer Seite natürlich auch (toller sch.....). Jetzt hab ich mir mal nen Sänger Specitec Runner RX8 bei Askari bestellt (im Moment keine Lieferkosten), mal schauen, wie der ist. 
*Aber für mich gilt: kein Rute oder Rolle mehr bei Lidl & Co.*


----------



## speedcore84 (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wie oft haben die denn was im Angebot????? Obwohl ich immer Prospekte lese habe ich da noch nie was gesehen #t


----------



## mawa-0815 (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hatte ( bis heute Nachmittag ) auch eine Wathose von LIDL aber als mein linkes Bein dann bis über das Knie nass war habe ich sie entsorgt. ich war jetzt ganze 2 x damit angeln.:c
Naja mal ne neue Kaufen bei Askari ist ja im mom Angebot Zeit.


----------



## ali-angler (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also hab mir letztes Jahr 50 Knicklichter für 4 Euro bei Lidl geholt, für den Preis kann man echt nicht meckern. Da passt mir das grade recht gut das Penny auch Knicklichter im Angebot hat.


----------



## omnimc (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



mawa-0815 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ( bis heute Nachmittag ) auch eine Wathose von LIDL aber als mein linkes Bein dann bis über das Knie nass war habe ich sie entsorgt. ich war jetzt ganze 2 x damit angeln.:c
> Naja mal ne neue Kaufen bei Askari ist ja im mom Angebot Zeit.


 

??? bei den temparaturen mit der hose? |kopfkrat oder haste die doch zum karneval angehabt? und das was am knie naß war ? kein wasser sondern angstschweiß|kopfkrat#6oder doch pipi:c


----------



## omnimc (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



ali-angler schrieb:


> Also hab mir letztes Jahr 50 Knicklichter für 4 Euro bei Lidl geholt, für den Preis kann man echt nicht meckern. Da passt mir das grade recht gut das Penny auch Knicklichter im Angebot hat.


 


sicher 3,99 !und die leuchten ne ganze nacht habe ich auch.
ich benutze die an einer stelle, wo ein knie hoher zaun meinen weg kreuzt. als markierung damit ich beim run nicht zu früh abspring.da sind 50 stk drin |kopfkrat werde sie dieses jahr auch wieder kaufen.


----------



## Johnny1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Au ja, ne LIDL-shoppingtour mit pattel


----------



## flor61 (8. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Na Männers,

alle schon in gespannter Haltung in den Startlöchern zur LIDL-Angel-Einkaufstour? Die sollte ja noch im März starten, so war es bis jetzt in jedem Jahr.
Dieses Jahr werde ich mir die Kleinkram-Umhängetasche für Kunstköder zulegen. Rollen, Schnur, Gummihose und Knicklichter sind noch vorrätig und in Betrieb.
Mal zur Wathose. Daß man die nicht bei -10° anziehen kann, versteht sich ja wohl von selbst, aber für den Preis ist sie o.k.
Noch eine Bitte. Wer ein gut gefülltes Konto hat und Markengeil ist, bitte macht uns nicht den Stellplatz in der Schlange streitig.

:vik:

Petri Heil


----------



## mawa-0815 (8. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



omnimc schrieb:


> ??? bei den temparaturen mit der hose? |kopfkrat oder haste die doch zum karneval angehabt? und das was am knie naß war ? kein wasser sondern angstschweiß|kopfkrat#6oder doch pipi:c


  Nein mit 2 langen Unterhosen und einer dicken Baumwoll Jogginghose geht das sogar recht gut. Oder bist du ein kleines Mädchen ( nur spaß) Wenn du drunter genug an hast ist das echt Ok. Und da die Hose ein Geschenk von Vadder war tut der Verlust nur halb so weh.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich war gerade kurz in Holland. Da haben sie bei Lidl gerade wieder die Angelklamotten im Angebot.
Auch die Taschen waren wieder dabei.


----------



## fealit (8. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Dann wollen wir mal gespannt drauf warten  werde mir dieses Jahr dann auch so eine Tasche zulegen.


----------



## köfi01 (8. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

werde mir dieses Jahr dann auch so eine Tasche zulegen.[/QUOTE]


Gute Entscheidung !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## noob4ever (9. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

penny hat ein rod pot für 11,99 mit rutenauflagen, da kann selbst ebay nicht mithalten
http://www.penny.de/index.php?id=10102&tx_nxangebote_pi1[detail]=6767&tx_nxangebote_pi1[region]=LA&cHash=12557f0115166a928c5dbff7808af


----------



## noob4ever (9. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



omnimc schrieb:


> was die jahre zuvor gab weiß ich nicht und dessen qualli auch nicht, von dem rod pod hört man viel gutes, von der tasche wie gesagt auch und diese hole ich mir noch ein bis zwei mal
> 
> wann es die sachen gibt weiß wohl auch keiner, aber 2009 war es der 30. märz und 2010 der 29. märz, also kann man davon ausgehen dass es ende märz wieder so weit ist


  guck auf der lidl seite da stehen die angebote drin.[/QUOTE]

hmm, fide auf lidlseite nix, haste mal nen link? thx


----------



## Joleen (9. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also zu den Lidl Artikeln ich habe selbst 4 Jahre im Lidl als Stellvertretender Geschäftsführer gearbeitet. Bin selbst begeisterter Karpfenangler. Die Artikel aus dem Lidl sind minderwertige Qualität mag jeder sagen was er will ich weiss es. 
Das sind Artikel von Noname Herstellern die in absolut Riesigen Massen von Lidl eingekauft werden. Es sind niemals Restposten von anderen Firmen die dort verkauft werden, wo man sagen könnte, ich hab Material von dem und dem Hersteller für Lau. Das manche dieser Artikel halten, liegt daran das man an einem Dreibein nicht viel falsch machen kann. Kunstköder sind aussortierte Ware von Namhaften Hersteller die aufgepasst nicht deren Normen entspricht und somit aussortiert wurden. Zu den Bissanzeigern China Billigproduktion. Zu den Ruten klar wenn ich 20 cm Brassen fange tuns die allemal aber ein guter Weidenstock würds wahrscheinlich auch tun. Die Rollen sind Massenware die auch andere Angelgeschäfte als Billigware verkaufen. Wir müssen auch bedenken der Kram kostet nichts, daher nicht zuviel erwarten. Jemand der einmal im Monat auf Forellen angelt wird sich dort ausrüsten können. 

MfG Tom


----------



## speedcore84 (9. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ein Lidl Mitarbeiter sagte mir,dass die nächsten Angebote erst am 14 raus kommen.


----------



## flor61 (9. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So Männers,

war heut wiedermal, zum x-ten mal mit meiner 2,70m Spinnrute von Westline, mit der 3.000-er Freilaufrolle von LIDL und der Wathose von LIDL am Wasser. Achso, die Gummis habe ich in Polen geholt.
Am Ende ein 80cm Hecht und ein 53cm Zander. Der Hecht ist wieder am Schwimmen, Schonzeit. Mit dem Zeug bin ich schon seit 2 Jahren in der Spur und noch immer zufrieden.
Also, laßt Euch nicht verunsichern, stellt Euch aber nicht vor mir an, wenn ich die Kleinkram-Tasche holen will.

:vik:

Petri Heil


----------



## Roy Digerhund (9. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

LAICH!!! Wenn er schon leichen würde, wäre es ziemlich egal wenn er ihn drillt...


----------



## Palerado (9. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das sollte auch mit LIDL Equipment zügig gehen


----------



## flor61 (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@noob4ever
So, ich sehe, wenn man nichts fängt, kann man mich ja als Fischquäler bezeichnen. Ich weiß ja nicht, in welcher Anarchie Du lebtst, aber bei uns hat im Moment Hecht Schonzeit, er schwimmt ja auch wieder und der Zander ist noch freigegeben.
Ich habe hier schon gemerkt, daß es bei einigen "Angelspezialisten" keinen Sinn macht, mit denen zu diskutieren. Ich kann nur sagen, Quatsch nur weiter dummes Zeug, tut mir leid. Und noch mal Vielen Dank für die beleidigenden Worte.
Ach so, wenn Du ein Mann mit Ehre bist, dann entschuldigst Du Dich hier bei mir, denn schließlich ist Fischräuberei eine Straftat, denn das hast Du mir ja unterstellt.
Desweiteren werde ich Deinen Eintrag melden, denn sowas hat hier nichts zu suchen.

:vik:

Trotzdem, Petri Heil, auf die Ehre


----------



## DokSnyder (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



noob4ever schrieb:


> ist natürlich super wie du leichende fische ko drillst...


 

Oh mann, das sind echt so Beiträge, die kann man sich sparen. #d Anstatt zum Zander zu gratulieren den Neid auspacken.

Hab immer mal wieder für Backpackerurlaube 2 der Ruten gekauft, damit ich die dann einfach vor Ort verschenken kann wenn ich wieder heimfliege und mehr Platz im Gepäck habe. Sie haben den Urlaub komplett überlebt und auch ein paar Fische ausgehalten, allerdings bleibt da die Köderführung und der Spassfaktor ein wenig auf der Strecke. Fische fangen geht aber Problemlos, und haltbar waren sie scheints auch. :m


----------



## Brikz83 (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



noob4ever schrieb:


> ist natürlich super wie du leichende fische ko drillst...


 
mal abgesehen vom Inhalt (das kennt man hier ja schon)...wo genau ist hier eine Beleidigung?  |kopfkrat

nichts für ungut aber solche Beiträge sollte man einfach überlesen, das spart nerven


----------



## Jacky Fan (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Petry zum Lidl-Zander...

und jetzt fahrt euch wieder runter, ihr braucht die Kraft am Wasser.


----------



## flor61 (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich bin ja schon wieder unten. Aber was ich gesagt habe mußte aus meiner Sicht gesagt werden.
Ich habe kein Problem mit Neid und anderen menschlichen Minderwertigkeitsgefühlen, das halt ich aus, aber der Vorwurf der KO-Drillerei ist in meinen Augen schon harter Tobac.
So, jetzt wieder zum Angeln.
Heute Abend geht es wieder vor Ort.

:vik:

Petri Heil


----------



## SenorKnife (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich schreib auf meinen Wobbler immer drauf: "bitte nur Zander beißen.":q
Hast Du das etwa nicht gemacht???|uhoh:


----------



## ralle (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> Petry zum Lidl-Zander...
> 
> und jetzt fahrt euch wieder runter, ihr braucht die Kraft am Wasser.




Genau -- immer ruhig Blut und bei der Sache bleiben !


----------



## CarpDream (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



noob4ever schrieb:


> ist natürlich super wie du leichende fische ko drillst...



Man(n), Man(n). 

Wie alt bist eigentlich? 

Findest du nicht dass dein Beitrag völliger Schwachsinn ist ? 
Oder kannst auf deine Köder einstellen, ob Hecht oder Zander beisst ? Solange die Hechtdame schonend zurückgesetzt wird, dürfte es doch kein Problem darstellen oder? Was ich von ihm glaube dass er das getan hat. Ich habe schon oft in der Schonzeit Hechte versehentlich hinbekommen, nach kurzem Drill, habe ich den Hecht vom Haken gelöst und er ist munter weiter geschwommen. 

Auf was für Gedanken manche Leute kommen..


----------



## Brikz83 (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

sagt mal die Tasche von Penny ist die ohne Boxen?


----------



## fealit (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe sie mir noch nicht live angeguckt, aber die Beschreibung auf der Homepage sagt ohne Boxen für mich aus.

Daher werde ich mir diese auf jeden Fall nicht holen. Warte auf die Lidl Angebote ^^


----------



## dieteraalland (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Man(n), Man(n).
> 
> Wie alt bist eigentlich?
> 
> ...


 
nur mal nebenbei bemerkt.
wenn der hecht schonzeit hat, dann lässt man eben die spinnangel im schrank .
so halte ich es wenigstens. dabei geht mir kein hecht versehentlich an den haken #d

es gibt genug andere angelarten seinem hobby zu frönen #6


----------



## ralle (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also -- ein letztes mal im Klartext

bleibt beim Thema und laßt das Schonzeitgezeter !!!


sonst ist hier ein Schloß davor !!


----------



## noob4ever (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

sorry das ich so eine diskusion ausgelöst habe, aber was sagt einem das wort schonzeit? das ist die zeit in der die fische lAichen und deswegen nicht nur verschont, sondern auch geschont werden sollen. natürlich lassen sich spinnköder nicht auf eine fischart einstellen, deswegen soll man diese auch in der zander-/sowie hechtschonzeit sein lassen... ist immer ne super ausrede: ich wollte doch nur auf zander gehen udn keine hechte fangen, daumen hoch

thema schonzeit closed

weiter mit lidl, danke


----------



## Brikz83 (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ohne die Boxen bringt die Tasche ja auch nix. Grade das fand ich an der Lidl Tasche so Klasse. Die Boxen sind nämlich echt super. Hab die schon jahre für Gufis in Benutzung und auch das man die Fachgröße verändern kann.

man noob

jetzt halt mal die Backen, mich interessiert das Thema nämlich und es soll wegen so nem Rotz nicht dichtgemacht werden. Schreib ne PN und gut is


----------



## noob4ever (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> sagt mal die Tasche von Penny ist die ohne Boxen?


am 17. komm die pennytasche, kannste dir ja anschauen und wenn die nichts ist, eine woche drauf die vom lidl holen#6


----------



## Brikz83 (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

so ist der Plan :m


----------



## Aydanta (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ist das  ne gesicherte Erkennnis das die Sachen ne Woche später bei Lidl sind oder ne Vermutung? Finde da nämlich auf der Lidl Homepage noch nichts zu.


----------



## Jacky Fan (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ist das ne Hecht- oder Zandertasche?


----------



## Hoscheck (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen ner Hecht- und ner Zandertasche????
Ich versteh gar nicht warum hier so ein Hype um die Taschen von Lidl gemacht wird. Diese Taschen gibts doch in gleicher oder ähnlicher Art in fast allen Angelshops.
Ich hab mir im letzten Jahr auch so eine gekauft und bin ehrlich gesagt nicht so begeistert, klar sie ist stabil aber einen Nachteil find ich z.B. den oberen Rand dort kann man die Boxen nicht vernünftig reinstecken ist ganz schön eng.


Gruß Hoscheck


----------



## SenorKnife (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von dem Rutenhalter???


----------



## Palerado (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Hoscheck schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen ner Hecht- und ner Zandertasche????
> Ich versteh gar nicht warum hier so ein Hype um die Taschen von Lidl gemacht wird. Diese Taschen gibts doch in gleicher oder ähnlicher Art in fast allen Angelshops.
> Ich hab mir im letzten Jahr auch so eine gekauft und bin ehrlich gesagt nicht so begeistert, klar sie ist stabil aber einen Nachteil find ich z.B. den oberen Rand dort kann man die Boxen nicht vernünftig reinstecken ist ganz schön eng.
> 
> ...


Das Problem ist, das einige Hersteller meinen das doppelte oder mehr an Kohle nehmen zu können. Also eine Tasche mit der Anzahl an Boxen habe ich für den Preis noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## flasha (10. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Palerado schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das einige Hersteller meinen das doppelte oder mehr an Kohle nehmen zu können. Also eine Tasche mit der Anzahl an Boxen habe ich für den Preis noch nicht gesehen.



Allein die Boxen sind das Geld wert :q#6


----------



## Hoscheck (11. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Leute

@ Palerado
Guck mal das Bild ich hab diese Tasche gekauft für annähernd den gleichen Preis wie die Lidl-Tasche.
Und sie ist um einiges praktischer.

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## speedcore84 (11. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Gefällt mir.
Darf man fragen wo?:q


----------



## Hoscheck (11. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Klar darfst du.
Hab sie in der Bucht gekauft.

Gruß Hoscheck


----------



## SenorKnife (11. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Leute,

ich versuch es mal noch einmal: Was haltet Ihr von dem Rutenhalter und dem Bissanzeiger, die am 17.03.2011 bei Penny Markt angeboten werden?? Unten steht der Link

http://www.penny.de/index.php?id=10102&tx_nxangebote_pi1


----------



## slowhand (11. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



SenorKnife schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich versuch es mal noch einmal: Was haltet Ihr von dem Rutenhalter und dem Bissanzeiger, die am 17.03.2011 bei Penny Markt angeboten werden?? Unten steht der Link
> 
> ...



Moin!

Warte lieber auf die LIDL-Piepser, die müssten auch bald kommen. Da kannste auch noch die Sensibilität einstellen, außerdem sind die schon seit Jahren auf dem Markt und entsprechend zuverlässig. Ich selber habe drei Stück von Lidl und bin bestens zufrieden, ich wüsste nicht, wie man sie besser machen könnte... Ohne besondere Pflege leisten die Teile schon seit Jahren gute Arbeit, auch bei Regen und Wind!


----------



## Brikz83 (11. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

gleiches gilt für das Rod Pod


----------



## SenorKnife (11. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten...
:m


----------



## wusel345 (11. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Zu den Piepsern vom Penny kann ich nichts sagen, aber der Rod kommt mir bekannt vor. Hatte selber mal vor einigen Jahren so einen und hab den 2 Jahre in Gebrauch gehabt. Tats einwandfrei und für den Preis kannst nichts falsch machen.


----------



## omnimc (11. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



slowhand schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Warte lieber auf die LIDL-Piepser, die müssten auch bald kommen. Da kannste auch noch die Sensibilität einstellen, außerdem sind die schon seit Jahren auf dem Markt und entsprechend zuverlässig. Ich selber habe drei Stück von Lidl und bin bestens zufrieden, ich wüsste nicht, wie man sie besser machen könnte... Ohne besondere Pflege leisten die Teile schon seit Jahren gute Arbeit, auch bei Regen und Wind!


 

moin meine funkpiepser sind von sunrice.
aber dem lidl piepser benutze ich für kurze ansitze sehr gerne sogar. der spieß ist nach 5 jahren noch nicht ausgeleiert. das rodpod täte ich nicht von penny kaufen. hat zwar 4 füße aber sieht sehr wackelig aus .würde aber gerne wissen, ob die v aufnahmen dabei sind. würde dir eher das lidl pod empfehlen.  und die regen klamotten sind glaube eher für leute mit anderen vorlieben:q. guckmal bei ebay bw thermoanzug die gibt es für 20 Euro.


----------



## noob4ever (11. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Hoscheck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> @ Palerado
> Guck mal das Bild ich hab diese Tasche gekauft für annähernd den gleichen Preis wie die Lidl-Tasche.
> ...


wenn du uns jetzt noch sagt wo man diese herbekommt, würden wir vllt darauf zurückgreifen und sich as mal anschauen


----------



## noob4ever (11. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



omnimc schrieb:


> moin meine funkpiepser sind von sunrice.
> aber dem lidl piepser benutze ich für kurze ansitze sehr gerne sogar. der spieß ist nach 5 jahren noch nicht ausgeleiert. das rodpod täte ich nicht von penny kaufen. hat zwar 4 füße aber sieht sehr wackelig aus .würde aber gerne wissen, ob die v aufnahmen dabei sind. würde dir eher das lidl pod empfehlen.  und die regen klamotten sind glaube eher für leute mit anderen vorlieben:q. guckmal bei ebay bw thermoanzug die gibt es für 20 Euro.


bei penny auf der seite steht dass die rutenauflagen dabei sind


----------



## omnimc (11. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



noob4ever schrieb:


> bei penny auf der seite steht dass die rutenauflagen dabei sind


 

dann sollte man es sich im laden ansehen,wer keins hat.
habe das wohl überlesen. weil 6 auflagen kosten ja schon soviel.


----------



## Tobi-WanKenobi (12. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Was ist denn von den anderen Angeboten von Penny zu halten? Also die Ruten, Tasche, Zubehör. Taugt das was?


----------



## noob4ever (12. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die tasche ist zu klein und enthält glaube keine boxen, also flop
die ruten muss man sich im laden anschauen, aber für 15-25 euro würde ich nicht viel erwarten, die ruten halten bestimmt eine gute zeit aber die rollen werden wohl schnell den geist aufgeben
das zubehört tagt auch nichts, die hälfte von dem zeug kann man nicht gebrauchen und wenn man das was man gebrauchen kann im fachlhandel kauft, wird nicht teurer, aber von der qualität wesentlich besser
aber die raubfischbox hat laut den bildern 3 bis 4 wobbler, könnte man sich kaufen und ausprobieren, mit etwas glück laufen die anständig, mit einem wobbler von dem lidl sortiment vor zwei jahren hat mein vater auch glück gehabt und hat ein paar barsche und einen 65er hecht fangen können


----------



## flor61 (15. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

"Nach-Oben-Schieb"

Müßte ja eigentlich gleich-bald losgehen. Nicht daß der Moment verpasst wird.

:vik:

Petri


----------



## fealit (15. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Naja die Termine bis zum 24.03. sind schon mit anderen Angeboten belegt. Vielleicht am 28.03 ^^


----------



## omnimc (15. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



flor61 schrieb:


> "Nach-Oben-Schieb"
> 
> Müßte ja eigentlich gleich-bald losgehen. Nicht daß der Moment verpasst wird.
> 
> ...


 


evtl gibt es was ganz neues? anfütterfuttter??? das wär mal was.ich guck trotzdem ,mein bub hat noch platz in der kiste.


----------



## flor61 (15. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



omnimc schrieb:


> evtl gibt es was ganz neues? anfütterfuttter??? das wär mal was.ich guck trotzdem ,mein bub hat noch platz in der kiste.



Genau, auch dafür, nicht nur Eisenbahnplatte, sind Kinder da.

:vik:

Petri


----------



## Kretzer83 (15. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

alle schon ganz feucht?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



omnimc schrieb:


> evtl gibt es was ganz neues? anfütterfuttter??? .



Wieso, das haben die doch ständig im Programm.|rolleyes
Paniermehl, Haferflocken, Mais, Backaroma......:m


----------



## Heringskiller89 (15. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab sie Pilkrute von lidl die ist top auch die role kann man nehmen aber die Schnur ist ******* die ist runtergeflogen.

Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## omnimc (15. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

lol paniermehl und cury kauf ich ja eh schon da. aber einen 2 piepser samt spies werde ich noch holen für kurztrips sind die echt gut.


----------



## flor61 (15. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Pieper sind o.k., wenn einen das dauernde Blinken der LED nicht stört. Mein Schwiegersohn hat die Teile. Sonst sind die o.k.

:vik:

Petri


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Hab sie Pilkrute von lidl die ist top auch die role kann man nehmen aber die Schnur ist ******* die ist runtergeflogen.
> 
> Kann ich nur empfehlen



Die Rolle kann man nehmen???!#d Echt?|uhoh:
Dann guck mal bei mir im Fotoalbum nach lass es wirken und überleg nochmal!|kopfkrat

Bei Lidl kannst du nur folgendes Angelgerät ohne Bedenken nehmen:
Angeltasche, Bissanzeiger, Knicklichter, Unterfangkescher, Tripod... das dürfte es gewesen sein!


----------



## Helmut2004 (16. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Am 21.03.2011 gibts bei "Norma" Angelzubehör.
Hier der Link:

http://www.norma-online.de/_d_/_angebote_/_ab-montag,-21.03._/


----------



## Kunde (16. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

bei penny haben se gerade nen unterfangkescher für 9euro drin den ich mir auch zulegen werden... fürs friedfisch und forellenangeln sollte der langen...


----------



## flor61 (16. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Helmut2004 schrieb:


> Am 21.03.2011 gibts bei "Norma" Angelzubehör.
> Hier der Link:
> 
> http://www.norma-online.de/_d_/_angebote_/_ab-montag,-21.03._/



Die Rolle ist sogar mit Alu-Ersatzspule, noch ein Zacken besser als bei LIDL. Da war se bis jetzt immer ohne Ersatzspule.

:vik:

Petri


----------



## Quick-Fish (16. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Haben die eigentlich immer Tri oder Rod Pods? ;+
Hab nämlich beides schon öfters hier gelesen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (16. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Quick-Fish schrieb:


> Haben die eigentlich immer Tri oder Rod Pods? ;+
> Hab nämlich beides schon öfters hier gelesen.



Penny hat ab morgen einen Rod-Pod.
Weiß einer ob der einigermaßen was taugt? Ich meine 12€, da erwarte ich nicht viel, aber den letzten Mist will ich auc nciht kaufen.


----------



## Onkelfester (16. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

...überlege gerade ob ich mir nicht ein Komplettset bei Norma zulegen sollte.
Vor allem wegen der fertig bespulten Rollen.
Ich habe nämlich bis jetzt noch keine Sehne mit "geeigneter Elastizität"#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Penny hat ab morgen einen Rod-Pod.
> Weiß einer ob der einigermaßen was taugt? Ich meine 12€, da erwarte ich nicht viel, aber den letzten Mist will ich auc nciht kaufen.



Für den Preis kann ich Dir mein altes Deltec/Behr/Lidl Pod verkaufen 

Das hier (ist nicht meine Auktion):

,  egal Links zu Ebay sind out !! edit by ralle


----------



## Kretzer83 (16. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Für den Preis kann ich Dir mein altes Deltec/Behr/Lidl Pod verkaufen
> 
> Das hier (ist nicht meine Auktion):
> ,
> ok, für 12 € (incl. Versand) würd ichs nehmen :q


----------



## Quick-Fish (16. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Schön und gut dass ihr mich sogar zitiert aber ne Antwort auf meine Frage war das nicht.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Denni_Lo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für den Preis kann ich Dir mein altes Deltec/Behr/Lidl Pod verkaufen
> ...


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Quick-Fish schrieb:


> Haben die eigentlich immer Tri oder Rod Pods? ;+
> Hab nämlich beides schon öfters hier gelesen.


RodPods haben die meist, TriPod ist ein Dreibein.


----------



## Kretzer83 (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So, ich konnte es nciht lassen, war eben bei Penny.

Die Ruten kannst meiner Meinung nach vergessen, die 4m Grundrute (bis 100g) ist schön leicht, und hat eine Aktion wie ein Gummifisch. (nie und nimmer würd ich da 100g schmeißen), die kurze Steckrute ist übest schwer. 
Über die Rollen an den Ruten müssen wir nicht reden. (wobei ich bspw. die Freilaufrollen vom Lidl. nciht so schlecht finde, bei meinem letzten Großaal hatte ich allerdings ein schlechtes Gefühl, als ob kleich die Kurbel abbricht...)


Gekauft habe ich mir: 
-Rodpot (für 12€ einen guten Eindruck)
-E-Bissanzeiger (hab schon zwei vom Lidl, die sind top (wenn einen das Geblinke alle 10s nicht stört) 
-Schnur: Zum Weißfisch und Aalangeln, sowie zum Unterfüttern


Da der Penny mitten in einer Assy-Wohngegend ist, dachte ich eigtl. dass da ein riesen Ansturm sein sollte, aber es war alles noch da und ich war wohl der einzige Assi:vik:

mfg Kretzer


----------



## noob4ever (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also, das penny rod pod ist etwas wackelig, naja hat man auch nicht anders erwartet bei 12 euro, die rutenauflagen sind ganz ok, ABER das zeug ist nicht kompatibel mit pipern aus dem fachhandel, ich hab extra einen mitgenommen und getestet, es ist ein anderes gewinde, d.h. es sind nur pennyartikel mit pennyartikeln kombinierbar, schade eigentlich, aber probiert selbst

die teleruten habe ich mir nicht angeschaut, aber die steckrute, verarbeitung ist ok, ringe sind ok, rolle ist für die rute leicht unterdimensioniert und macht keinen soliden eindruck, die rute hat bis zur steckverbindung null aktion, danach fast parabolisch, sehr hart, es kommt einem vor als würde die rute aus zwei verschiedenen bestehen oder ein drittes teil fehlt.
(so nebenbei: warum ist die spinnrute mit einer kleinen wasserkugel und ein wurmhaken versehen? ausserdem: wer braucht eine rote spitze bei einer harten spinnrute? )
hmm irgendiwe machen sich die leute nur wenig gedanken...


----------



## SmokaLot (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

werde denke gleich auch mal losziehen! mir die sachen angucken...
brauch noch ne tasche zum spinfischen für 13€ kann man da denke nicht viel falsch machen!!! sonst werde ich mir denke auch das rod-pod schnappen


----------



## omnimc (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

sind  bei den rod pod wirklich die v auflagen dabei. habe das vom lidl und bin zufrieden, würde aber für mein sohn das billige kaufen, schon zusammen gebaut *Kretzer83* ??? sag mal will auch gleichmal gucken gehen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



noob4ever schrieb:


> also, das penny rod pod ist etwas wackelig, naja hat man auch nicht anders erwartet bei 12 euro, die rutenauflagen sind ganz ok, ABER das zeug ist nicht kompatibel mit pipern aus dem fachhandel, ich hab extra einen mitgenommen und getestet, es ist ein anderes gewinde, d.h. es sind nur pennyartikel mit pennyartikeln kombinierbar, schade eigentlich, aber probiert selbst


Das ist ja kacke, hab daran nicht gedacht, dass die das extra unkompatibel machen.. Also die Pipse von Penny passt drauf abe rdie von Lidl nicht??

@omnimc: V-Auflagen sind dabei!


----------



## omnimc (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wie die weichen von einer norm ab??? ist ja voll doof, pieper wollte ich nicht kaufen. ist das gewinde gößer oder kleiner?


----------



## noob4ever (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



omnimc schrieb:


> wie die weichen von einer norm ab??? ist ja voll doof, pieper wollte ich nicht kaufen. ist das gewinde gößer oder kleiner?


das gewinde hat den selben durchmesser aber es passt nicht, es ist auch kein m10 oder so, das passt auch nicht, nehmt die lidl sahen mit und testet ob die passen


----------



## omnimc (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

und einen normaler piepser (funkpiepser sunrice) muß doch passen evtl ist bei dir das gewinde kaputt. werde mal gucken gleich


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Pieper die man über den Handel beziehen kann und die vom Lidl haben kein metrisches Gewinde, es ist ein BSF 3/8" 20G

Hier die Details zum Gewinde:

http://www.gewinde-normen.de/whitworth-feingewinde.html

Mein Angebot zum Lidl/Behr/Deltec Pod 3-er Buzzerbar steht immer noch


----------



## Kretzer83 (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



omnimc schrieb:


> und einen normaler piepser (funkpiepser sunrice) muß doch passen evtl ist bei dir das gewinde kaputt. werde mal gucken gleich


 
nene, das muss nicht sein, die kommen schon auf solche ideen. Da wird dann oft kein M-Gewinde genommen sondern was gröberes...


----------



## omnimc (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also ich benutze das lidl pod seit 4 oder 5 jahren meine piepser von sunrice passen ebenso wie die v auflagen aus dem handel. 
kurzum muß mein bub sich mit glöckchen zufrieden geben ,sollte ich das penner pod doch kaufen.


----------



## noob4ever (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



omnimc schrieb:


> und einen normaler piepser (funkpiepser sunrice) muß doch passen evtl ist bei dir das gewinde kaputt. werde mal gucken gleich


bin gelernter mechinker (maschinenbau) werde da wohl ein bisschen ahung haben und wissen wann ein gewinde kaputt ist^^


omnimc schrieb:


> also ich benutze das lidl pod seit 4 oder 5 jahren  meine piepser von sunrice passen ebenso wie die v auflagen aus dem  handel.
> kurzum muß mein bub sich mit glöckchen zufrieden geben ,sollte ich das penner pod doch kaufen.


kauf die penny piper dazu und dann passt alles^^


----------



## omnimc (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

nochmal dumm nachgefragt, steht das in der bedienungsanleitung das nur die hauseigenen piepser passen? kann mir nicht vorstellen das das so real ist. melde mich später nochmal.


----------



## noob4ever (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

nimm dir einen mit und geh dahin, meine passen da nicht rein (nur 2-3 gewindegänge)


----------



## Quick-Fish (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Guckt mal hier könnt ihr euch über die Penny Sachen auslassen#6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=190638


----------



## noob4ever (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

NEWS: im Norma gibts auch angelzeug ab dem 21.3.2011 und im Lidl ab 31. hab ich mir sagen lassen




Quick-Fish schrieb:


> Guckt mal hier könnt ihr euch über die Penny Sachen auslassen#6
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=190638



muss man zu jedem discounter ein eigenes thema führen? und gibts schon Norma?^^


----------



## wusel345 (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Warum soll man nicht zu "jedem" Discounter ein eigenes Thema führen? Hat da jemand vor irgendetwas Angst, die Discountersachen könnten in den Himmel gelobt werden? Soweit wird es, glaube ich, nicht kommen. Es gibt doch auch viele Threads zu jeder Angelmarke, Ruten- oder Rollenart usw. und so mancher Anfänger ist froh, wenn er eine halbwegs objektive Meinung zu den, von den Discountern angebotenen, Artikeln erhält. Aber bitte immer bezogen darauf, dass Anfänger die Sachen kaufen.

Mir geht langsam die Hutschnur hoch wenn ich immer und immer wieder lese, wie sch.. doch die Discountersachen sind. Von Objektivität ist da keine Rede mehr, sondern nur noch davon, wie toll doch die 500€ Angelsachen sind, die sich aber nicht jeder leisten kann und leisten muss. 

Und zu der Sache mit den Rods: Ich habe ein Rod von Balzer, ein teures Teil und welch Wunder, bisher passte noch jeder Piepser drauf, den ich getestet habe, ohne das Gewinde zu zerstören. Ich habe mal gelernt, dass Gewinde, bis auf einige aus Fernost, genormt sind. Oder täusche ich mich da?

Leute, bleibt auf dem Teppich und macht nicht alles schlecht, was euch zu billig erscheint. Die Angeljugend wird es euch danken!


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> ... Ich habe mal gelernt, dass Gewinde, bis auf einige aus Fernost, genormt sind. Oder täusche ich mich da?
> ...


Eigentlich nicht, nur dass es schon einige Normen sind 

http://www.gewinde-normen.de/

Die Gewindenorm für die Auflagen, Bissanzeiger und sonstige Schraubteile die man sich auf die Buzzerbars schrauben kann ist die BSF 3/8" Whitworth.


----------



## flor61 (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Leute, bleibt auf dem Teppich und macht nicht alles schlecht, was euch zu billig erscheint. Die Angeljugend wird es euch danken!



Hallo wusel345,

Glückwunsch, klare Ansage, klarer Spruch.

Ich bin, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, ein Marken-Pessimist, und zwar, weil ich im täglichen Leben schon so viel Schindluder erlebt habe. Sei es Waschmaschine, Staubsauger, Geschirrspüler, Angelrollen, KFZ, und und und. Die Industrie benötigt für die Werbung, um ihre Marke zu platzieren, eine Unmenge an Geld. Deshalb sind die Preise zum Teil so abartig.

Wenn man dann aber mal die Sache technisch unter die Lupe nimmt, sieht man, wofür man zum Teil sein Geld ausgegeben hat. Deswegen sollte keiner sich schämen, sein Angelzeug, was er braucht, bei LIDL zu holen.

Aber genau das wollen die Markenhersteller, Euch ein schlechtes Gewissen einpflanzen.

Also, lasst Euch nicht zur Sau machen und entscheidet selbst. 

Und die Jugend wird sich freuen, weil zum Teil die Qualität top ist.

Petri


----------



## omnimc (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



noob4ever schrieb:


> nimm dir einen mit und geh dahin, meine passen da nicht rein (nur 2-3 gewindegänge)


 
in der mitte paßt der piepser habe erst gedacht, es liegt an der farbe in der bohrung. nee die gewinde sind echt nicht die besten kopien. habe aber das pod schon zurückgegeben, weil es für mein sohn gedacht war.es aber von der verarbeitung sehr misserabel ist (scharfkantig an den schraubnippels).also nix für kinder womit wir wieder bei lidl sind das lidl pod ist echt goil und tip top.(der rest ist auch nix ausser die knicklichter und schwipschwap)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> ...(wobei ich bspw. die Freilaufrollen vom Lidl. nciht so schlecht finde, bei meinem letzten Großaal hatte ich allerdings ein schlechtes Gefühl, als ob kleich die Kurbel abbricht...)...



Dieses Gefühl kenne ich, es setzt ein, bevor sich das Getriebe komplett verabschiedet. Danach dominieren dich andere Gefühle und die Sorge, wie du den Fisch jetzt noch bändigen, geschweige denn landen kannst.

Auch für dich, riskier nen Blick in mein Fotoalbum, zu erreichen über mein Profil, da siehst du das Getriebeinnere einer Lidl- Freilaufrolle, nach sanfter aber enstschlossener Behandlung durch einen Flusskarpfen, der Sorte Dampflokomotive.


----------



## noob4ever (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Warum soll man nicht zu "jedem" Discounter ein eigenes Thema führen? Hat da jemand vor irgendetwas Angst, die Discountersachen könnten in den Himmel gelobt werden? Soweit wird es, glaube ich, nicht kommen. Es gibt doch auch viele Threads zu jeder Angelmarke, Ruten- oder Rollenart usw. und so mancher Anfänger ist froh, wenn er eine halbwegs objektive Meinung zu den, von den Discountern angebotenen, Artikeln erhält. Aber bitte immer bezogen darauf, dass Anfänger die Sachen kaufen.
> 
> Mir geht langsam die Hutschnur hoch wenn ich immer und immer wieder lese, wie sch.. doch die Discountersachen sind. Von Objektivität ist da keine Rede mehr, sondern nur noch davon, wie toll doch die 500€ Angelsachen sind, die sich aber nicht jeder leisten kann und leisten muss.
> 
> ...


was für ein schwachsinn? ich geh in den laden und bring einen bissanzeiger mit um zu testen ob alles passt und finde heraus das es nicht der fall ist, dann berichte ich hier davon und du erzählst von "es passt jeder piepser drauf" JA EBEN NICHT oder meinste ich erfinde mir was? 
es sagt auch keiner das alles billige schlecht ist, wir gehen hin, gucken uns die sachen an und urteilen.
es gibt vieles von lidl und co was ganz gut ist (taschen, boxen, rod pods, fürher rollen) 
genau dafür ist das thema da, die leute sagen was sie für erfahrungen mit den dingen haben und was sie von den aktuellen angeboten halten
und wenn die qualli von bestimmten sachen rohstoffverschwendung ist, kann man das ruhig sagen und genau das tun wir


----------



## Kretzer83 (17. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Dieses Gefühl kenne ich, es setzt ein, bevor sich das Getriebe komplett verabschiedet. Danach dominieren dich andere Gefühle und die Sorge, wie du den Fisch jetzt noch bändigen, geschweige denn landen kannst.
> 
> Auch für dich, riskier nen Blick in mein Fotoalbum, zu erreichen über mein Profil, da siehst du das Getriebeinnere einer Lidl- Freilaufrolle, nach sanfter aber enstschlossener Behandlung durch einen Flusskarpfen, der Sorte Dampflokomotive.



Ich hab das von dir schon öfters gelesen und mir damals auch die Bilder angeschaut... ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass man sowas nicht leicht überwindet... Ein Gefühl von Wut, über das Billigzeug und über einen selbst ist das Resultat - nicht gut sowas...


Nachdem ich mir schon x-mal geschworen habe kein schlechtes Qualitätszeug zu kaufen (günstig solls natürlich sein) bin ich aber auch heute wieder drauf reingefallen:

Der Rodpot geht morgen zurück, d.h. wenn sie ihn noch annehmen.
Wollte die Pipse von Penny drauf schrauben, zwei Umdrehungen lief es, dann hing sie fest und kam nur noch mir Gewalt runter -> Innengewinde des Pots hinüber...  Ich bin kein Grobmotoriker, im Gegenteil ich verstehe was von Technik usw... aber so was#d
Da ist nix entgratet, und alles fällt aus einander :c 

Also bitte alle einmal laut lachen, sonst lerne ich es ja nie...#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## wusel345 (18. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

noob4ever,

entschuldige bitte vielmals, dass auf mein Rod jeder Piepser passt (Exotische Piepser habe ich nicht getestet!). Hätte ich nicht schreiben dürfen, da hast du recht, denn so etwas will niemand lesen! Du hast ja so recht und ich habe es mir nur eingebildet! 

Dieser Satz spricht Bände _"es sagt auch keiner das alles billige schlecht ist, *wir* gehen hin, gucken uns die sachen an und urteilen."_ Wenn alles so einfach wäre, was wäre das Leben schön. Nur gucken, nicht testen und ausprobieren. 

Nun bin ich wesentlich schlauer. Achja, ich angel seit 35 Jahren und bin anscheinend immer noch Anfänger, ohne einen blassen Schimmer von der Materie. :vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir schon x-mal geschworen habe kein schlechtes Qualitätszeug zu kaufen (günstig solls natürlich sein) bin ich aber auch heute wieder drauf reingefallen:
> :c
> 
> Also bitte alle einmal laut lachen, sonst lerne ich es ja nie...#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


 
WAS ist das denn??
Ich kenne nur Hochwertiges Schrottzeugs... :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## SenorKnife (18. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich glaube die Diskussion geht hier in die falsche Richtung...

Ich denke man sollte alles kritisch betrachten. Also auch vermeidliche Markenware, bei denen der Preis oft nicht proportional zur Qualität ist...Doch auch Discountware muss sich einer Kritik stellen.

Den Junganglern gegenüber ist eine fundierte Aussage über spezielle Discounter-Angebote hilfreicher. Dabei sollte man bedenken, wie es hier schon gesagt wurde, dass robustes und einwandfreies Gerät als Einstieg entscheidend ist. Nichts ist als Anfänger deprimierender als mit klapprigen Kram, der keine Fehler verzeiht ans Wasser zu maschieren...Das heißt aber auch nicht, dass alle Angelartikel in den Discountern schlecht sein müssen. Ich habe auch eine Rolle von B-Square, welche super läuft. Ich habe damit aber auch noch keinen Karpfen mit mehr als 30 Pfund gedrillt, was bei einem meiner Vorredner zum Bruch eben dieser Rolle führte...(Es sei anbei erwähnt, dass dies für die Rolle natürlich auch eine enorme Belastung ist, bei denen auch teurere Rollen ordentlich ins schwitzen kommen.)
Desweiteren finde ich die Aussage weiter vorn bezüglich der beim Penny angebotenen Grundrute ziemlich fragwürdig...Bei deisen Ruten kann man im Laden eigentlich keine Aussagen treffen, zumahl ich beim Zander- oder Hechtansitz mit sehr billigen Ruten angele und nie Probleme habe. Besonders die Aussage mit dem Wurfgewicht erscheint mir doch sehr subjektiv.

Ich für meinen Teil urteile erst, wenn ich etwas selbst gesehen und getestet habe, denn nur das hilft anderen Interessierten bei der Kaufentscheidung weiter.


----------



## Kretzer83 (18. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



SenorKnife schrieb:


> Desweiteren finde ich die Aussage weiter vorn bezüglich der beim Penny angebotenen Grundrute ziemlich fragwürdig...Bei deisen Ruten kann man im Laden eigentlich keine Aussagen treffen, zumahl ich beim Zander- oder Hechtansitz mit sehr billigen Ruten angele und nie Probleme habe. Besonders die Aussage mit dem Wurfgewicht erscheint mir doch sehr subjektiv.



Hallo,

naja, also ich habe die Rute ausgepackt und die Aktion geteste. Was anderes machst im Angelladen ja auch nicht.

Und wenn die eine so wabblige Aktion hat, dann traue ich mich da schon eine Aussage zu machen. DAmit wird man bestimmt 100g werfen können, aber damit wird der Blank nicht richtig arbeiten können, da nicht straff genug.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## flor61 (18. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Auch für dich, riskier nen Blick in mein Fotoalbum, zu erreichen über mein Profil, da siehst du das Getriebeinnere einer Lidl- Freilaufrolle, nach sanfter aber enstschlossener Behandlung durch einen Flusskarpfen, der Sorte Dampflokomotive.



Hey Freunde,

die Diskussion hier find ich geil.

Ne 4.000-er Rolle vom LIDL zum Karpfenangeln? Ich weiß nicht. Ist ja wie  Hochseefischen mit Teich-Angelausrüstung. Da ist doch schon mal  grundsätzlich was schief gelaufen. Immerhin hast Du ja den Karpfen  gelandet, sonst wüßtest Du nicht, wie schwer er war.
Die Bilder der Rolle geben natürlich Aufschluß darüber, daß das Einsatzgebiet begrenzt ist. Immerhin, keine Plaste-Zahnräder.
Ich nutze seit zwei Jahren 2 Stück 3.000-er Freilaufrollen zum Spinnfischen. Das Einzige war mich nervt, der Handknauf muß des öfteren geölt werden, weil er anfängt zu quitschen. Ansonsten habe ich bis jetzt noch jeden Fisch beherrscht und gelandet. Ich würde diese Rollen nie zum Karpfen-, geschweige zum Welsangeln einsetzen, dafür sind die natürlich nicht gemacht. Ansonsten o.k.

Petri


----------



## SenorKnife (18. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

man müsste die Schnur durch die Ringe ziehen und dann mal kräftig am freien Ende der Schnur ziehen um die Rutenaktion zu testen. Eine andere zumindest annehernd mögliche Methode wäre es, die Rutenspitze nach unten zu ziehen, was sich, wenn man allein ist, als schwierig erweist...
Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du so vorgehst...

Desweiteren bestehen die günstigeren Ruten zu einem größeren Teil aus Glasfasermaterial, was im Allgemeinen eher weich ist.

Aber da ich die Rute nicht in der Hand hatte, kann ich keine weiteren Aussagen machen.


----------



## speedcore84 (18. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin,

Jetz wartet doch erstmal alle ab bis das Zeug zu kaufen ist.#6


----------



## noob4ever (18. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> noob4ever,
> 
> entschuldige bitte vielmals, dass auf mein Rod jeder Piepser passt (Exotische Piepser habe ich nicht getestet!). Hätte ich nicht schreiben dürfen, da hast du recht, denn so etwas will niemand lesen! Du hast ja so recht und ich habe es mir nur eingebildet!
> 
> ...


dann geh bitte hin, kaufe alles was überall angeboten wird, teste es alles aus und berichte uns, danke


----------



## SenorKnife (18. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das Zeug beim Penny gabs gestern...#6


----------



## noob4ever (18. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Der Rodpot geht morgen zurück, d.h. wenn sie ihn noch annehmen.
> Wollte die Pipse von Penny drauf schrauben, zwei Umdrehungen lief es, dann hing sie fest und kam nur noch mir Gewalt runter -> Innengewinde des Pots hinüber...  Ich bin kein Grobmotoriker, im Gegenteil ich verstehe was von Technik usw... aber so was#d
> Da ist nix entgratet, und alles fällt aus einander :c
> 
> Also bitte alle einmal laut lachen, sonst lerne ich es ja nie...#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q



loooool, dann passen ja nicht mal die eigenen piepser von penny auf penney produkte, naja hat was schlechtes aber auch was gutes, ich glaube dass nur das rop pod nicht der norm entspricht, aber der rest schon, lasst euch also nicht die piepser schlecht reden nur weil das rop pod doof ist, am besten von zuhause mitbringen und im laden testen obs passt


----------



## MajorPain2181 (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin am 31.03 geht es bei Lidl wieder los

http://www.lidl.de/de/Petri-Heil


----------



## AWebber (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mir scheint, die Tasche und die Rollen sind teurer geworden ...


AWebber


----------



## Brikz83 (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ja, eindeutig teurer.....die Rollen haben vorher definitiv 15 euronen gekostet.


----------



## Onkelfester (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Stimmt die waren mal billiger aber ich glaube, da waren die auch ohne Ersatzspulen.


----------



## omnimc (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

und das rodpod gibt es scheinbar gar nicht mehr. schade hätte noch ein 2 genommen.und die ruten werden scheinbar auch nur noch online verkauft, zumindest lese ich das so.


----------



## Tipp (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Stimmt die waren mal billiger aber ich glaube, da waren die auch ohne Ersatzspulen.



Meine vom letzten Jahr war auch mit Ersatzspule. Ich bin mir aber gar nicht sicher ob die wirklich billiger war. Auf jeden Fall ist sie ihr Geld wert.
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die Angebote!
Da ist Einkaufen im Supermarkt dann wenigstens nicht so langweilig wie sonst.
Ausserdem freue ich mich drauf die Heringsvorfächer zu testen.
Letztes Jahr musste ich ganz teure kaufen, weil ich mit günstigen keinen Erfolg hatte.
Mal sehen wie die vom Lidl so sind.


----------



## Kretzer83 (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin,

schade dass die Geflochtene nur bis minimal 12,4 kg geht und es keine dünnere gibt...

Der Rutenhalter: Taugt der was? Ich würde evtl. einfach zwei nehmen und dann wie ein RodPot verwenden, da ich mit offenem Rollenbügel auf Aal gehe.


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Der Rutenhalter ist für das Geld absolut iO


----------



## Tipp (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> schade dass die Geflochtene nur bis minimal 12,4 kg geht und es keine dünnere gibt...
> 
> Der Rutenhalter: Taugt der was? Ich würde evtl. einfach zwei nehmen und dann wie ein RodPot verwenden, da ich mit offenem Rollenbügel auf Aal gehe.



Das mit der Schnur finde ich auch sehr schade. Letztes Jahr konnte ich nicht früh genug beim Lidl sein, weil ich noch zu tun hatte und da gabs dann nur noch 30er und aufwärts.
Allerdings ist die gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Dünnere wäre mir aber auch lieber.
Den Rutenhalter werde ich mir wohl auch mal ansehen.


----------



## KGE (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also dieses mal gibts nix was mich interessieren könnte #c
Schade


----------



## Der-Graf (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich ärger mich ein klein wenig, dass ich Zubehörtasche und Kescher gerade bei Penny gekauft habe - machen zumindest auf dem Foto bei LIDL nen besseren Eindruck und bei der LIDL-Zubehörtasche sind direkt noch Boxen dabei...


----------



## QWERTZ (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Jep, die Tasche hab ich vom letzten Jahr und zwar im Dauereinsatz. Die ist Ihr Geld wirklich wert!! 

Alleine die Boxen kosten ja, wenn man sie einzeln kauft, mehr als 20€.

Da macht auch der 5€ Aufschlag, im Vergleich zum Vorjahr, nichts aus. Die 25€ ist sie in jedem Fall wert..

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Tipp (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Ich ärger mich ein klein wenig, dass ich Zubehörtasche und Kescher gerade bei Penny gekauft habe - machen zumindest auf dem Foto bei LIDL nen besseren Eindruck und bei der LIDL-Zubehörtasche sind direkt noch Boxen dabei...



Ja, die Tasche von Lidl habe ich auch. Die ist wirklich etwas praktischer.
Ich glaube bei dem Kescher ist der Unterschied aber wohl nicht so drastisch.


----------



## omnimc (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Ich ärger mich ein klein wenig, dass ich Zubehörtasche und Kescher gerade bei Penny gekauft habe - machen zumindest auf dem Foto bei LIDL nen besseren Eindruck und bei der LIDL-Zubehörtasche sind direkt noch Boxen dabei...


 

umtauschen geht da prima:q sage es wurde doppelt gekauft.
oder es entspricht nicht deinen ansprüchen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



omnimc schrieb:


> umtauschen geht da prima:q sage es wurde doppelt gekauft.
> oder es entspricht nicht deinen ansprüchen.


Jo, die nehmen sogar geschrottete Artikel zurück, was bei der Qaali aber auch nicht schwer hinzubekomme ist...
Rod Pot: Erst mal fliegt das Verbindingsrohr aus dem Plastikgehäuse. Dann bricht beim Zudrehen der Arretierungsschraube ein Stift ab. Dann will ich die Pipse (ebenfalls Penny) reindrehen, ging zwei Umdrehungen, dann  hat sie sich fest gefressen, weder rein noch raus ging sie, nur noch mit Gewalt.

Das Gelumpe wieder eingepackt, zum Penny geradelt. Die Kassiererin: "Ist das kaupuut?" Ich: "ja", Sie: "wollen umtauschen oder Rückgabe?", "ich will mein Geld zurück".... gab keine Probleme...


----------



## omnimc (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

genau so#6habe auch das rodpod gekauft bei penny weil ich ja nicht glauben wollte das die piepser nicht passen. resultat es paßt nur in  der mitte und das teil ist scharfkantig ohne ende. also schnell wieder rein ,man kennt sich an der kasse "das teil ist nix" zettel ausfüllen und tschö mit geld zurück in der hand.


----------



## Brikz83 (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich glaube das dreibein will ich mir krallen, aber seh ich das richtig, das man das nur Online bestellen kann und garnicht in der Filiale direkt kaufen kann?


----------



## angler1996 (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Brikz
klapp das Teil im Laden erst mal auf. Ich habe so ein Teil mal erworben, die Beine sind soweit ok., nur das Querteil/Rutenablage ist recht biegsam und hält nicht viel Druck aus.
Gruß A.


----------



## Brikz83 (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hatte ich eigentlich auch vor, deshalb bin ich verwundert gewesen. Das In der Angabe nur Online und nicht Filiale zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Quick-Fish (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ach du schei*e da fehlt ja die Hälfte. Keine Bissanzeiger und kein Rod Pod 
Bin echt enttäuscht......


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Tja, angesichts der verschlankten Produktpalette und der Tatsache, dass der Rest mit Ausnahme des Keschers unbrauchbar ist, kaufe ich dieses Jahr wohl nur die Tasche!#c 
Hab' ja erst 3 Lidl- Taschen.:q:q:q


----------



## Jagst-Carp (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



g.schuldes schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!!:vik:
> Demnächst gibt es wieder Material im Lidl.
> Hat schon jemand das Prospekt und was haltet ihr im einzelnen von den Sachen??#c​




der grösste Schrott is das


----------



## TheFisherking (21. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bissanzeiger und Rod Pod gab es dieses Jahr beim Penny Markt ;-)
Waren beide sehr gut, nur die Ruten waren echt mies, aber das war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten, gell?
Hab se Gott sei Dank nicht gekauft.


----------



## Ulli3D (22. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Jagst-Carp schrieb:


> der grösste Schrott is das



Kannst Du das auch begründen?

Die Tasche, obwohl 5 € teurer geworden, ist konkurrenzlos gut und günstig und der Kescher ist auch OK. 

Ich kann das auch begründen, die Tasche, mittlerweile hab ich 2 und meine Frau auch, ist seit 5 Jahren im Einsatz (und immer überfüllt) und immer noch OK und der Kescher, meine Frau hat einen, ist vom Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis bisher ungeschlagen.


----------



## omnimc (22. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Bissanzeiger und Rod Pod gab es dieses Jahr beim Penny Markt ;-)
> Waren beide sehr gut, nur die Ruten waren echt mies, aber das war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten, gell?
> Hab se Gott sei Dank nicht gekauft.


 

das penny pod ist ja wohl ein witz. da brauchst du ja ein verbandskasten bis das teil steht.


----------



## RobDevil1982 (22. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich habe auch die tasche ausm lidl. preis/leistungs is unschlagbar. 
habe sie im dauereinsatz und kann absolut nicht klagen. 
die boxen verzeichnen nach und nach einen verschleiß beim verschluss (klickt nicht mehr wirklich doll ein) aber das is das geringste übel. also daumen hoch und klare kaufempfehlung für diese tasche.

beim rutenhalter kann man am preis auch nicht meckern. hatte es knapp 1 jahr bis ich auf brandung umstieg und es auch dort mit hin schleppte.naja, sone 4,20 m rute auf spannung und davon gleich 3 stück waren dann doch etwas zu dolle.am oberen teil ( plaste ) eingerissen. aber das ding habe ich wirklich gequält.... !

für einen ansitz oder auf aal oder dergleichen sehr zu empfehlen da, robust, fix aufzubauen und genug zubehör !!! für 10 euronen nen sehr guter preis.


----------



## noob4ever (22. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

dir rollen hatten glaube 15,99 gekostet und die tasche 19.99..
die selben rollen gibts aber seit gestern bei Norma für 15,99, steht nur was anderes drauf (wenn noch nicht ausverkauft)
die rollen sind für das geld gut
(Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung
des Herstellers 29,95) kann man auch glauben
aber dass lidl die preise erhöht und alles nur noch online stellt hat finde ich ja mal schade, die tasche ist ihr geld trotzdem wert


----------



## darula (22. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



noob4ever schrieb:


> dir rollen hatten glaube 15,99 gekostet und die tasche 19.99..
> die selben rollen gibts aber seit gestern bei Norma für 15,99, steht nur was anderes drauf (wenn noch nicht ausverkauft)
> die rollen sind für das geld gut
> (Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung
> ...



Stimmt doch nicht!
Außer Ruten und Rod-Pod gibts alles in den Filialen


----------



## wusel345 (22. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin,

kennt jemand von euch den CRIVIT Unterfangkescher? Taugt der etwas für das Geld?

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## TheFisherking (22. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich kann nur zu dem von Penny etwas sagen, aber der ist super für den Preis.
Ich glaube eh, dass die Lidl- und Penny-Sachen vom gleichen Fließband in China sind. 
Zumindest die Knicklichter und einzelne Teile in den Zubehörboxen sehen verdächtig ähnlich aus...


----------



## firemirl (22. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Herr Nachbar,

also ich nutze diesen jetzt seit 2 Jahren und bei diesem Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis ist der völlig ok!
Hat bisher noch jeden Fisch sicher gelandet.
Hatte bis dato 6 Kilo drin.

Und jetzt ist er sogar noch günstiger bei identischem Design/Aussehen lt. Lidl-Website.

Gruß 
Toto


----------



## Roy Digerhund (22. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kennt jemand von euch den CRIVIT Unterfangkescher? Taugt der etwas für das Geld?
> 
> Gruß, Rüdiger



Das ist ein guter, solider Kescher. Ich habe den seit über 2 Jahren in (häufigem) Gebrauch. Daumen hoch

Gruss ROY


----------



## ernie1973 (22. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kennt jemand von euch den CRIVIT Unterfangkescher? Taugt der etwas für das Geld?
> 
> Gruß, Rüdiger


 
Habe den Kescher auch seit über 2 Jahren  - und bin damit zufrieden!

Wenn es noch der gleiche ist, mit Alu-Stiel in Bronze, dann taugt der schon was für seinen Preis!

...einziger Nachteil, der mir bisher aufgefallen ist, ist das Problem, das Haken mit Widerhaken sich gerne im Keschermaterial verfangen - da hilft aber vermutlich nur ein Kescher mit gummiertem Material gegen - aber ansonsten finde ich den Kescher prima!

Ernie


----------



## wusel345 (22. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich bedanke mich für die schnellen Antworten und bin nun viel schlauer. D.h., ich werde mir den Kescher sehr wahrscheinlich zulegen, da mein Kescher, der schon über 10 Jahre alt ist, so allmählich seinen Geist aufgibt.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Lepok (22. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich rate dir nur die Finger von sowas zu lassen!
Es ist total unprofessionell & zum größten teil nur schrott dabei.
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung da ich mir letztes Jahr (leider) auch eine rute geholt habe und ide ziehmlicher schrott war.#6


----------



## Raubfischzahn (22. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> ich werde mir den Kescher sehr wahrscheinlich zulegen, da mein Kescher, der schon über 10 Jahre alt ist, so allmählich seinen Geist aufgibt.
> 
> Gruß, Rüdiger



Ich würde dir empfehlen, kauf dir einen hochwertigen mit nem gummierten Netz. Erstens wirst du dann auch wieder 10jahre freude dran haben und zweitens ist so ein gummierter Kescher echt ne feine Sache.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen, kauf dir einen hochwertigen mit nem gummierten Netz. E


Ich würde Dir auch empfehlen auf jeden Fall einen Kescher mit gummiertem Netz zu kaufen.


----------



## Wallersen (22. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also den Kescher von Lidl kann ich nur empfehlen.
Habe mir den auch vor 2 Jahren mal gekauft und er ist sein geld mit sicherheit wert!
Selbst Waller bis 1,5m habe ich damit rausgehoben ohne dass er dabei Schäden genommen hat.
Leider hat er letzten Herbst den Geist aufgegeben als damit beim Abfischen eines Weihers mehrere hundert Kilo fisch gefangen wurden...

Einziger Nachteil ist halt dass er kein gummiertes Netz hat .. aber das haben eh die Wenigsten.


----------



## ernie1973 (22. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Lepok schrieb:


> Ich rate dir nur die Finger von sowas zu lassen!
> Es ist total unprofessionell & zum größten teil nur schrott dabei.
> Ich spreche aus Erfahrung da ich mir letztes Jahr (leider) auch eine rute geholt habe und ide ziehmlicher schrott war.#6


 
...und weil Deine Rute Mist war, taugt der Kescher nichts?

Sorry, aber ich kann dir nicht folgen?!? #c

Ich habe den Kescher, die Bißanzeiger und einige Rutentaschen - und bin damit für meine Zwecke hochzufrieden!

Auch Knicklichter werde ich mir für diesen Sommer dort holen.

Man kann die Sachen auch VOR dem Kauf mal in die Hand nehmen und ich traue Wusel als erfahrenem Angler durchaus zu, dass er schnell erkennt, ob etwas für seine Zwecke taugt, oder nicht! (...das hätte man auch bei der Rute tun können, denke ich...aber nun weißt Du ja anscheinend schonmal, was man dort NICHT kaufen sollte!)

Den Kescher kann man guten Gewissens zu dem Preis empfehlen - auch das Gelenk ist ordentlich verarbeitet und hält´ bei mir schon über 2 Jahre im Hardcore-Dauergebrauch!

...und der Kollege, der einen gummierten empfohlen hat, der hat zwar recht, aber ich habe für unter 15 € noch keinen guten gummierten Kescher gesehen, weswegen man nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen sollte.

Ernie


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und weil Deine Rute Mist war, taugt der Kescher nichts?
> 
> Sorry, aber ich kann dir nicht folgen?!? #c
> 
> ...



Das würde ich auch sagen#6 und wer meint sich dort ne Rute kaufen zu müssen oder ne Freilaufrolle für 16 Euro, der ist selbst Schuld, das ist freilich nur Schrott.|rolleyes
Drum Tasche, Kescher, Rutenständer oder Knicklichter kaufen und alles andere brav liegen lassen, dann gibt's auch keine bösen Überraschungen.#6


----------



## wusel345 (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin Leute,

für mich ist klar, dass ich mir den Kescher vor Ort erst einmal anschauen werde. Meine Frage zielte darauf ab, ob sich der Weg zum nächsten Lidl für mich lohnt, schließlich muss ich immer (einen Weg) 20 Km fahren. Wenn er für meine Belange reicht, warum soll ich ihn dann nicht erwerben. 

Ich habe mir Letztens im Fachhandel einen Kescher mit gummiertem Netz angeschaut, aber, sorry, ich  bin nicht bereit, dafür über 70 € auszugeben. Mein letzter (Karpfen)kescher lag preislich bei 30 .-DM und ich habe ihn Ende der 90er Jahre gekauft. Hat bis heute gehalten, aber nun wird er langsam altersschwach, auch bekommt das Netz Löcher.  

Ich werde mal bei Lidl reinschauen.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Brikz83 (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch sagen#6 und wer meint sich dort ne Rute kaufen zu müssen oder ne Freilaufrolle für 16 Euro, der ist selbst Schuld, das ist freilich nur Schrott.|rolleyes
> Drum Tasche, Kescher, Rutenständer oder Knicklichter kaufen und alles andere brav liegen lassen, dann gibt's auch keine bösen Überraschungen.#6


 
Das mit den Rollen kann ich so nicth unterschreiben, habe mir die Teile vor zwei jahren gekauft. Genutzt werden sie vornehmlich für nächtliche Ansitze auf Aal, Quappe Zander usw. Die Teile leisten mir bis heute gute Dienste. Man kann den Freilauf gut einstellen und bisher wackelt und ruckelt nix. natürlich sollte man auch diese "billig Teile" vernünftig pflegen aber dann hat man für den Preis wirklich anständiges Zeug gekauft.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Letztens im Fachhandel einen Kescher mit gummiertem Netz angeschaut, aber, sorry, ich  bin nicht bereit, dafür über 70 € auszugeben.


Vernünftige Gummierte Kescher bekommst Du ab 30 Euro.


----------



## firemirl (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Hat bis heute gehalten, aber nun wird er langsam altersschwach, auch bekommt das Netz Löcher.



Du bist ein Knaller Herr Nachbar!!!:q:q:q

Dein Keschernetz bekommt Löcher - lol

Aber im Ernst, die Fahrt zum nächsten Lidl lohnt sich wirklich - jedenfalls beim Kescher. Solltest Du in den nächsten 1-2 Tagen mal durch Hamm oder Ahlen kommen meld Dich mal. Dann kannste Ihn Dir vorher anschauen.

Gruß
Toto


----------



## tobi84 (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Den Kescher kann ich ebenso wärmstens empfehlen. Hat ne ordentliche Verarbeitung, gute größe, ist leicht und taugt definitiv. Und der Preis ist Top. Hab ihn jetzt im 3. Jahr.


----------



## Anglero (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Frage zur Angeltasche: Verfügen die Boxen über eine variable Aufteilung, oder eignen sie sich nur für Kleinteile?

Danke
Anglero


----------



## omnimc (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglero schrieb:


> Frage zur Angeltasche: Verfügen die Boxen über eine variable Aufteilung, oder eignen sie sich nur für Kleinteile?
> 
> Danke
> Anglero


 
die sind schon i.o aber man kann sie noch tunen mit nem dremel


----------



## Anglero (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nehme an, das soll heißen, dass sie nicht variabel sind?


----------



## dpj_de (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Boxen sind mit herausnehmbaren Einteilern (keine ahnung wie die wirklich heißen) versehen - Du kannst die recht variabel einsetzen. - Eine Box für Wobbler - die zwei Seitenstreben raus und die Längsteile drinlassen - eine für Spinner etc .... ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Anglero (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Danke!


----------



## Downbeat (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So schlecht können die Sachen ja nicht sein. Die wurden ja von mehreren Verbänden und Vereinen (LSFV, ICSF, RhFV) für gut befunden.


----------



## wusel345 (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin Firemirl,

jau, da hab ich mir wohl nen Knaller erlaubt: Netz mit Löcher :q

Leider komme ich weder nach Ahlen bzw. Hamm, sonst wäre ich gerne mal vorbei gekommen. Danke für die Einladung.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Drum Tasche, Kescher, Rutenständer oder Knicklichter kaufen




Gibt es dort auch Knicklichter ?
Hab ich zumindest online nicht gefunden


----------



## firemirl (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Vergiss die Knickis! Mit derartigen Noname-Teilen habe ich bis dato nur Pech gehabt.

Kescher = gut
Tasche  = gut

Kleinteile u. Ruten usw. #d

Ich nehme nur noch die von Cormoran und die kosten auch gerade mal 8€ für 100 Stück.
Bei den billigen kannste in aller Regel nach 2-3 Stunden schon auswechseln, da die dann so schwach sind, dass du nichts mehr siehst


----------



## dodo12 (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



firemirl schrieb:


> Vergiss die Knickis! Mit derartigen Noname-Teilen habe ich bis dato nur Pech gehabt.
> 
> Kescher = gut
> Tasche  = gut
> ...



Dem  kann ich nur wiedersprechen!!!!!!!!
Bei mir halten die Knicklichter TOP. Die halten locker eine Nacht mit voller Leuchtkraft durch. Die Gelben sind genauso hell wie Marken-Knickis von Cormoran oder anderen Marken!! Ich kann nur sagen, dass die Blauen wirklich sehr schwach sind, da habe ich auch kein Vergleich zu anderen Marken, aber ich benutze eh meistens gelbe. Also ich war top mit den Knicklichtern zufrieden, und werde sie mir dies jahr auch wieder kaufen...#h#h


----------



## AtzeNord (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Liebe Anglerkollegen,

ich hätte mal eine Frage zu der Tasche von Lidl. Es sind ja Köderboxen mit dabei aber sind diese verstellbar was die größe der einzelnen Fächer betrifft oder sind diese "Fest"?

Wenn sie nicht verstellbar sind bis zu welcher Ködergröße sind sie geeignet?

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus und viel Glück für das Jahr 2011

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Der Atze aus Nord-Berlin


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Köderfächer in der Box sind mit Trennwänden verstellbar!


----------



## Onkelfester (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



dpj_de schrieb:


> Die Boxen sind mit herausnehmbaren Einteilern (keine ahnung wie die wirklich heißen) versehen - Du kannst die recht variabel einsetzen. - Eine Box für Wobbler - die zwei Seitenstreben raus und die Längsteile drinlassen - eine für Spinner etc .... ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.



 Das ist wiewder so eine Frage wie die nach diesen Stangen, die man an der Supermarktkasse zwischen die Waren legt. Frag mal die Kassiererein, wie die heißen.
Die haben die am Tag tausendmal in der Hand aber auch keinen Namen dafür.|kopfkrat


----------



## Anglero (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ist vielleicht ein stolzer Besitzer der Tasche so nett, und postet die Außenmaße einer Plastikbox? Kommen die flach übereinander oder hochkannt nebeneinander hinein?
Danke!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kannst du sowohl flach übereinander als auch hochkannt in die Tasche packen (wobei hochkannt handlicher ist). Maße kann ich dir später geben.

Maße:
6 Boxen - 275 x 185 x 45
2 Boxen - 190 x 135 x 45

Die Boxen gibt es auch in diversen Baumärkten einzeln zu kaufen. Allerdings sind die dann fast genauso teuer wie die Lidl Tasche.


----------



## Anglero (23. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Danke, das wäre sehr nett.


----------



## Fattony (24. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So, habs sie mir heute besorgt, die Tasche.

Meine Mutter war um 9:30 dort, und es gab nurnoch 2 Stück :m

Hab jetzt mal alle eingepackt, etc. und der erste Eindruck war wirklich.. überraschend. Die Verarbeitung, die Reißverschlüsse.
8 Boxen dabei. Zurzeit hab ich auch nur 3 Boxen voll, und den Rest der Tasche benütze ich als Stauraum für Sachen die nicht in die Boxen passen. [Rachensperre (wozu brauch ich die eig.)#c, Totschläger, Stirnlampe etc.]

Jetzt bin ich endlich meinen Koffer los, wo ich nur alles reingeworfen habe. Und es gibt noch genug Stauraum für neues Tackle|rolleyes

Von mir diesbezüglich eine ganz klare KAUFEMPFEHLUNG !

Gruß

Anto


----------



## Der-Graf (24. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Das ist wiewder so eine Frage wie die nach diesen Stangen, die man an der Supermarktkasse zwischen die Waren legt. Frag mal die Kassiererein, wie die heißen.
> Die haben die am Tag tausendmal in der Hand aber auch keinen Namen dafür.|kopfkrat



Die guten Stücke heißen Warentrenner...


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Die guten Stücke heißen Warentrenner...


 
tatsächlich, eine Wissenschaft für sich -> Warentrenner


----------



## Anglero (24. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fattony schrieb:


> ...nurnoch 2 Stück...


 
Würde sagen "schon 2 Stück", wenn man bedenkt, dass es sie erst ab 31.3. geben soll.

@Keine_Ahnung: 

Danke für die Maße! Kann ich sogar meine Plano's untermischen.


----------



## panzerwels (24. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Aldi Süd ist meist eine Woche schneller als Aldi Nord mit seine Aktionen darum hat er die Teile wohl schon..... muß man aber nicht begreifen warum


----------



## Nudel (24. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> So, habs sie mir heute besorgt, die Tasche.
> 
> Meine Mutter war um 9:30 dort, und es gab nurnoch 2 Stück :m


Nur mal ganz blöde nachgefragt. Wo hast du die Tasche gekauft? Lidl? Laut HP gibbet die erst in einer Woche?!


----------



## Mr. B (24. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



panzerwels schrieb:


> Aldi Süd ist meist eine Woche schneller als Aldi Nord mit seine Aktionen darum hat er die Teile wohl schon..... muß man aber nicht begreifen warum


 
Das mag ja sein, aber hier geht es ja nun mal um Lidl!??
|kopfkrat


----------



## darula (24. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Dumms Gschmarr!
Bei Aldi Süd gibt weder diese noch nächste Woche Angelzeugs...und schon gar nicht besagte Tasche.
Und bei Lidl kommts erst nächste Woche...|gr:


----------



## doc_pepper (24. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ist das bei Lidl nicht sogar nur im Online Shop? Ich werd aus der Seite nicht schlau. Will auch die Tasche...


----------



## panzerwels (24. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ja stimmt, es geht um Lidlangebote, und ich war Heut auch schon vergebens da |uhoh: hab gesucht und nix gefunden..... selber Schuld. Mit Aldi war ein Fehler meiner Seits ich streu Asche auf mein Haupt ich war durch die Aussage wohl verwirrt. Zum Glück hab ich nächsten Donnerstag Spätschicht und kann um acht Uhr beim Lidl auf der Matte stehen.....


----------



## Anglero (24. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Schwanke jetzt doch etwas ...
Was haltet Ihr in diesem Zusmmenhang von der "Iron Claw Spinnertasche large", die es auch schon um 30 Euro gibt?


----------



## Mr. B (24. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren zwei Taschen online bestellt! Hatte keine Lust auf einen Boxkampf im Laden. Hat alles prima geklappt. Die Dinger sind sogar teilweise auch schon vorher zu bestellen, aber erst ab dem Datum, wenn sie auch im Laden zu kaufen sind, lieferbar. Mit der Tasche bin ich übrigens voll zufrieden!

Gruß


----------



## Tipp (24. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



doc_pepper schrieb:


> Ist das bei Lidl nicht sogar nur im Online Shop? Ich werd aus der Seite nicht schlau. Will auch die Tasche...



Ich war heute bei Lidl und im Aushang (Werbeplakat) steht, dass sie auf jeden Fall einige der Sachen auch direkt im Laden haben.


----------



## noob4ever (24. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

1. auf der internetseite steht halt bei den ruten nur online drunter, aber die werden im laden auch zu holen sein, ein fehler seitens lidl...
2. die LIDL-tasche (kein aldi^^) hat wie gesagt 8 boxen, diese haben trennwände (hoho), bei den großen boxen kann man nur ganze reihen ändern und bei den beiden kleinen wirklich einzelne kleine und große fächer bauen(super für kleinteile) sollten nicht genügend trennwände vorhanden sein, einfach pn oder posten, habe noch ne hand voll über
3. spart euch bitte aussagen wie: alles von lidl und co ist schrott... natürlich ist eine rolle für 16 euro nicht gerade für waller und große karpfen geeignet, kauft euch ne exori oder sonstige forellenrolle und angelt damit auf waller... laut hersteller steht da zwar rolle für karpfen, aber das kann man für 16/20 euro nicht erwarten
meine erfahrungen mit lidl&co:
einzelne rollen wie die aktuelle norma16€/lidl20€ P/L gut
rolle+rute im set P/L mangelhaft
tasche P/L sehr gut
kescher P/L gut


----------



## Tipp (24. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



noob4ever schrieb:


> 1.
> 3. spart euch bitte aussagen wie: alles von lidl und co ist schrott... natürlich ist eine rolle für 16 euro nicht gerade für waller und große karpfen geeignet, kauft euch ne exori oder sonstige forellenrolle und angelt damit auf waller... laut hersteller steht da zwar rolle für karpfen, aber das kann man für 16/20 euro nicht erwarten
> meine erfahrungen mit lidl&co:
> einzelne rollen wie die aktuelle norma16€/lidl20€ P/L gut
> ...



Also ich persönlich habe zwar keine hohen Ansprüche, aber bis jetzt bin ich mit meiner Freilaufrolle vom Lidl beispielsweise momentan nicht weinger zufrieden als mit meiner Oyster von Balzer.
Mag natürlich sein, dass einige andere ein Montagsmodell erwischt haben, oder einfach professioneller Angler sind als ich, aber ich bin recht zufrieden.


----------



## noob4ever (24. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

passt doch zu meiner bewertung :m


----------



## Prinzchen (25. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglero schrieb:


> Schwanke jetzt doch etwas ...
> Was haltet Ihr in diesem Zusmmenhang von der "Iron Claw Spinnertasche large", die es auch schon um 30 Euro gibt?



Ist ne tolle Tasche. Gute Verarbeitung, viel Platz.

Habe ich seit 2 Jahren, kann nichts negatives sagen.


----------



## darula (25. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglero schrieb:


> Schwanke jetzt doch etwas ...
> Was haltet Ihr in diesem Zusmmenhang von der "Iron Claw Spinnertasche large", die es auch schon um 30 Euro gibt?


  sind eben 10€mehr und soweit ich weiß, sind da keine Boxen mit drin oder?
Die Tasche ansich ist nahezu identisch.
Die Lidl Tasche hat für den Preis eine geradezu herausragende Qualität. Die Eißverschlüsse sind richtig stabil. #6


----------



## Anglero (25. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Sänger Iron Claw L hat 6 Varioboxen, die S Version 5.
Tendiere sogar zu der S für ca. 28€. Fünf Boxen müssten bei einem Angelausflug reichen. Wenn man da nicht alles rein bekommt, was man für einen erfolgreichen Angeltag benötigt, macht man wohl etwas falsch. Die Sänger ist aber wegen der Polsterung noch etwas größer als die Lidl-Tasche.

Insgesamt finde ich das Angebot von Lidl jetzt nicht mehr so prickelnd, da man für ein paar Euro mehr ein Markenprodukt bekommt. Vielleicht gibt es die Tasche sogar beim Tackle Dealer um die Ecke ohne Porto.


----------



## Koghaheiner (25. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglero schrieb:


> Insgesamt finde ich das Angebot von Lidl jetzt nicht mehr so prickelnd, da man für ein paar Euro mehr ein Markenprodukt bekommt. Vielleicht gibt es die Tasche sogar beim Tackle Dealer um die Ecke ohne Porto.



#6 Genau, ein Markenprodukt. 

|rolleyes

Gruß
Kogha


----------



## darula (25. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglero schrieb:


> Die Sänger Iron Claw L hat 6 Varioboxen, die S Version 5.
> Tendiere sogar zu der S für ca. 28€. Fünf Boxen müssten bei einem Angelausflug reichen. Wenn man da nicht alles rein bekommt, was man für einen erfolgreichen Angeltag benötigt, macht man wohl etwas falsch. Die Sänger ist aber wegen der Polsterung noch etwas größer als die Lidl-Tasche.
> 
> Insgesamt finde ich das Angebot von Lidl jetzt nicht mehr so prickelnd, da man für ein paar Euro mehr ein Markenprodukt bekommt. Vielleicht gibt es die Tasche sogar beim Tackle Dealer um die Ecke ohne Porto.




Jo, lass stecken, schön zum Dealer, mehr Geld ausgeben nur damit irgendein Markenname draufsteht. Bleiben mehr Lidl-Taschen für die andern.:vik:


----------



## Anglero (25. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mal ganz entspannt überlegt, Marke hin oder her, die Sänger scheint mir etwas durchdachter, da sie z.B. den direkten Zugriff auf alle Boxen ohne die Fummelei, wie hier beschrieben http://www.brueckenkopf-online.com/?p=14504
gewährleistet. Hochkant ist da eher eine suboptimale Lösung.


----------



## Prinzchen (25. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



darula schrieb:


> sind eben 10€mehr und soweit ich weiß, sind da keine Boxen mit drin oder?
> Die Tasche ansich ist nahezu identisch.
> Die Lidl Tasche hat für den Preis eine geradezu herausragende Qualität. Die Eißverschlüsse sind richtig stabil. #6



Doch, Boxen sind dabei. Wie du darauf kommst, dass die Taschen nahezu identisch wären, weiß ich nicht....

Ich besitze beide. Es gibt deutliche Unterschiede. Die LIDL-Tasche musst du von oben öffnen, um auf die Boxen zuzugreifen. Die Iron Claw ist frontseitig zu öffnen. Die IC ist um einiges größer. Auch die aufgesetzten Seitentaschen der IC bieten mehr Platz.

Gut verarbeitet sind beide und nehmen sich da nichts.


----------



## Fattony (25. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Sorry hab ich vergessen.

Um Unklarheiten aufzudecken.

Bei Lidl in ÖSTERREICH  gibt es die Taschen schon, bzw schon wieder weg.

Gruß


----------



## darula (25. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglero schrieb:


> Mal ganz entspannt überlegt, Marke hin oder her, die Sänger scheint mir etwas durchdachter, da sie z.B. den direkten Zugriff auf alle Boxen ohne die Fummelei, wie hier beschrieben http://www.brueckenkopf-online.com/?p=14504
> gewährleistet. Hochkant ist da eher eine suboptimale Lösung.




Das mag der Fall sein wenn man immer alle Boxen drin hat. ich hatte noch nie alle Boxen dabei. Zwei max. drei habe ich mit, was das beschreibene "Herausnehm-Problem" schonmal nullt. Der Rest der Tasche wird mit anderem Tackle gefüllt. Gerade die beiden kleinen Boxen für die Seitentaschen fehlen mir bei der Sänger. Ebenso finde ich die Öffnung nach vorne eher als Subotimal. Aber das ist sicher persönlicher "Geschmack".


----------



## Anglero (25. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



darula schrieb:


> Das mag der Fall sein wenn man immer alle Boxen drin hat. ich hatte noch nie alle Boxen dabei. Zwei max. drei habe ich mit, was das beschreibene "Herausnehm-Problem" schonmal nullt. Der Rest der Tasche wird mit anderem Tackle gefüllt. Gerade die beiden kleinen Boxen für die Seitentaschen fehlen mir bei der Sänger. Ebenso finde ich die Öffnung nach vorne eher als Subotimal. Aber das ist sicher persönlicher "Geschmack".


 
Ja, es ist eine Tasche...
Vielleicht sollten wir für eine sachliche Beurteilung der Pros + Cons der Taschen, deren angedachte Funktion als Basis nehmen. Wenn später jemand seinen Hund darin spazieren tragen möchte, hilft das jetzt nicht weiter.


----------



## flor61 (25. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Themenwechsel:

Ich habe mir gestern 2 Stück 3.000 Freilaufrollen im Shop bestellt. Warum?
Ich habe gestern mit meiner 2 Jahre alten LIDL-Freilaufrolle, die ich zum Spinnen nutze, 5 Stück Rapfen, 65 - 80cm, ausgedrillt. Wer schon mal mit Rapfen in wallender Strömung zu tun hatte, der weiß, von welcher Kraft ich spreche. Die Rolle hat ihren Dienst anstandslos geleistet.

Fazit: sehr empfehlenswert

Petri

Hier mal ein Beweisfoto:

http://img34.*ih.us/img34/2525/rapfen01.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## noob4ever (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die tasche ist echt gut, holt sie euch auf jeden fall, wenn ihr dann denkt, ok ich brauche sie doch nicht, dann postet es hier und ihr werdet einen abnehmer finden und ihn damit glücklich machen:q


----------



## schlegel82 (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mahlzeit...also auch ich habe diese Angeltasche mit den Plastikboxen in Gebrauch und kann sie auch sehr empfehlen..leider "leiern" die Rastverschlüsse an den seitlich aufgesetzten Taschen recht schnell aus..ansonsten alles top. Auch immer wieder empfehlenswert sind die Packungen mit den bunt gemischten Knicklichtern. Grade wer mit der Pose den Allen nachstellen möchte, weiß die bunten Lichterlein zu schätzen.Aber über die Freilaufrolle denk ich drüber nach, mir diese zu kaufen.Selbst ein Angelverein hat diese im vergangenen Jahr als Preis verlost. Scheinen also nicht so schlecht zu sein die Rollen...Habe mir übrigens mal ne Wathose gekauft beim Lidl. Diese jedoch ist nicht mehr in Gebrauch bzw war noch nie in Gebrauch. Ist mir doch zu groß =) Wer Interesse hat, einfaach mal fragen...ist Größe XL mit Schuhgröße 46....so, wo weit mein erster Beitrag ;0) Petri Heil


----------



## schlegel82 (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kann ja nicht mal fehlerfrei schreiben...Viellleicht sollte ich mal öfter hier unterwegs sein und mehr schreiben


----------



## March (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Was haltet ihr vom Posen-Set?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



March schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Posen-Set?



Das ist Schrott. V.a. diese Plastikposen. Für das Geld holst du dir lieber 2-3 gute Posen im Angelladen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Tipp (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



schlegel82 schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht mal fehlerfrei schreiben...Viellleicht sollte ich mal öfter hier unterwegs sein und mehr schreiben




Ich doch egal... 
Das hier ist ja kein Forum für Germanistikstudenten sondern, in erster Linie, halt für Angler.
Ich habe zumindest nachvollziehen können was du meintest.
Von der Größe her könnte mir deine Wathose übrigens, zumindest an den Füßen, passen.
Wie ist bei dem Ding denn so dein ehrlicher Eindruck?
Meinst du die taugt was?


----------



## Case (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wenn ich nicht schon genug davon hätte, ( 4 Stück ) würde ich mir nochmal die 3000er Freilaufrolle holen. Verblüffend wie lang die halten, und was die aushalten.

Kescher hol ich mir noch zwei. So als Reserve. Meine Bissanzeiger funktionieren noch, und das Kleinzeug schau ich mir mal an.

Case


----------



## Bleizange (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Letze Woche gab es bei ALDI Nord eine digitale Kofferwaage. Habe mir so ein Ding zugelegt und macht für 6,99 .- Euro keinen schlechten Eindruck. Geht bis 40 kg und die Einteilung erfolgt in 10-Gramm-Schritten. Man kann wahlweise zwischen kg, g, lb und oz wählen. Für mich eine Alternative zu denn weitaus teueren Waagen aus dem Angelladen.


----------



## Fun Fisher (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

um noch einmal das Thema um die Taschen aufzugreifen.
Sind die Boxen aus den Taschen PP oder PE?
Wäre cool wenn mir das einer verraten könnte.
DANKE


----------



## Condor (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um noch einmal das Thema um die Taschen aufzugreifen.
> Sind die Boxen aus den Taschen PP oder PE?
> ...



Service: *PP*  |wavey:


----------



## Fun Fisher (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Condor schrieb:


> Service: *PP*  |wavey:




Besten Dank


----------



## Fabiasven (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tipp schrieb:


> Wie ist bei dem Ding denn so dein ehrlicher Eindruck?
> Meinst du die taugt was?



Ich hab die auch, wenn Du sie nicht oft benutzt, bzw nicht in stark verastetetn Gewässern damit rum stiefelst ist die i.O.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Besten Dank



Sind auf jedenfall weichköderresistent, wenn du deshalb fragtest!


----------



## flasha (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglero schrieb:


> Insgesamt finde ich das Angebot von Lidl jetzt nicht mehr so prickelnd, da man für ein paar Euro mehr ein Markenprodukt bekommt. Vielleicht gibt es die Tasche sogar beim Tackle Dealer um die Ecke ohne Porto.





Koghaheiner schrieb:


> #6 Genau, ein Markenprodukt.
> 
> |rolleyes
> 
> ...



Dazu gibt es dann noch den passenden Markeneimer.|rolleyes


----------



## flor61 (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Männers,

nochmal zurück zu den Freilaufrollen. "noob4ever" sagte mir, ich hätte den Fisch mit Rolle aufnehmen sollen. Gesagt, getan. Die hier gezeigte Freilauf-Rolle ist eine 3.000-er B-SQUARE von 2009 aus dem LIDL. Der Markenname hat sich ja zwischenzeitlich geändert. Achso, die Fische: Rapfen, 72cm und 75cm, Drillzeit ca. je 10min.
Die Rute ist eine QUANTUM Millenium-SPIN, 240-270cm, 50gr WG, die Schnur eine WHIPLASH, 0,06, orange. Also nicht komplett LIDL.
Gefangen wurden die Exemplare heute Nachmittag.
Also, lasst Euch bei den Rollen nicht verunsichern, die sind TOP. Ich habe mir nochmal 2 Stück 3.000-er und auch eine Tasche bestellt, im LIDL-Shop.

http://img3.*ih.us/img3/2513/pict015101.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img826.*ih.us/img826/6985/pict015501.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Petri


----------



## Anglero (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



flasha schrieb:


> Zitat von *Anglero*
> 
> 
> _Insgesamt finde ich das Angebot von Lidl jetzt nicht mehr so prickelnd, da man für ein paar Euro mehr ein Markenprodukt bekommt. Vielleicht gibt es die Tasche sogar beim Tackle Dealer um die Ecke ohne Porto._
> ...


 
Sorry, war etwas undeutlich. Mit dem Begriff "Markenprodukt" wollte ich die Sache nur abkürzen. Ich meinte natürlich (für meine Bedürfnisse) besseres Produkt. Die Firma Sänger selbst war mir bis zur Recherche nach einer brauchbaren Tasche nicht so bekannt. Welche Marke auf "meiner" Tasche prangt, ist mir auch ziemlich egal - solange es nicht der BVB ist (auch wenn ich Hummels, Kagawa und Barrios in meiner Kickermannschaft habe). Letztendlich muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Bei einer Differenz von nur fünf Euro lohnt die Diskussion nicht, da sollten einfach sachliche Argumente und persönliche Ansprüche zählen. 

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## noob4ever (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wer die rollen haben will, im norma liegen die immernoch rum, sind die selben wie lidl nur 4 euro günstiger... war heute da


----------



## flor61 (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



flasha schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es dann noch den passenden Markeneimer.|rolleyes



Super Humor, gefällt mir.

Petri


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



flor61 schrieb:


> Hallo Männers,
> 
> nochmal zurück zu den Freilaufrollen. "noob4ever" sagte mir, ich hätte den Fisch mit Rolle aufnehmen sollen. Gesagt, getan. Die hier gezeigte Freilauf-Rolle ist eine 3.000-er B-SQUARE von 2009 aus dem LIDL. Der Markenname hat sich ja zwischenzeitlich geändert. Achso, die Fische: Rapfen, 72cm und 75cm, Drillzeit ca. je 10min.
> Die Rute ist eine QUANTUM Millenium-SPIN, 240-270cm, 50gr WG, die Schnur eine WHIPLASH, 0,06, orange. Also nicht komplett LIDL.
> ...



Die absolut gegenteilige Empfehlung gebe ich dazu ab.
Rolle B- Square von einem Karpfen verblasen wie nix, siehe Fotos vom Getriebeschaden in meinem Album(Profil von mir anklicken und gucken).
Man beachte die Materialgüte, die so schlecht ist, dass man sie bloß anhand meiner Bilder erkennen kann.
Wenn das kein Schrottt ist, was dann?
Ich sage dir, du hast bisher nur Glück gehabt.
Das fiese an den Rollen ist, man merkt ihnen nichts an, sie laufen super weich, rund, da wackelt nix.
Doch die böse Überraschung kommt, wenn man nicht damit rechnet und es am wenigsten gebrauchen kann.
Sicher habe ich auch Pech gehabt, aber nachdem ich die Qualität vom Getriebeinneren gesehen habe, würde ich so einer Rolle kein Stück trauen.
Wer die Rollen nach den Bildern von mir noch zu empfehlen müssen glaubt, von dem würde ich zumindest, auch sonst nix empfohlen haben wollen.|rolleyes


----------



## TheFisherking (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Naja, also wenn Du ab und an mal am Rhein wärst / bist, weißt Du, wie sauböse der Rapfen kämpfen kann. Und wenn die Rolle das ausgehalten hat, Respekt an Lidl bzw. den Produzenten! Denn das dürfte nicht die Regel sein bei diesen billigen Teilen. Bei meiner klapperte es schon nach drei Stunden KöFi-Angeln.
Ok, klappern ist nicht brechen etc., aber irgendwie fängt es ja an und macht sich der Verschleiß bemerkbar. 
Dafür ist die 4m-Rute an sich gut verarebeitet. Aber für 25 Eu kann man auch gute Qualität erwarten dürfen...


----------



## Funi (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

welcher ist besser? kescher lieber von aldi oder lidl


----------



## flor61 (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



SK-MB schrieb:


> welcher ist besser? kescher lieber von aldi oder lidl



Den besten Kescher hat CORMORAN, aber bitte mit Nylon-Netz.

Petri


----------



## WK1956 (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

gibts bei Aldi, Lidl und Co. auch Maden, Würmer und Tageskarten?

Gruß Werner


----------



## omnimc (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibts bei Aldi, Lidl und Co. auch Maden, Würmer und Tageskarten?
> 
> Gruß Werner


 

noch nicht sollte man aber mal vorschlagen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibts bei Aldi, Lidl und Co. auch Maden, Würmer <...> ?
> 
> Gruß Werner


 
Ich habe zum Glück noch nie welche gefunden. Ist aber auch kein Wunder bei der Chemie die da überall verwendet wird. Bei Aldi Lidl und Co. gibts Anfuttermaterial ohne Ende, auch eine Madenzucht ließe sich aufbauen... aber fast nix, was ich mir und meiner Familie zum Verzehr vorsetzen würde. 
Da spar ich doch lieber am Tackle und hohl mir was vom Markt aus der Region.

Mein Wort zum Sontag, Petri Heil


----------



## WK1956 (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



omnimc schrieb:


> noch nicht sollte man aber mal vorschlagen.


 
Genau, dann könnte man auf die sauteuren Angelgerätehändler endlich komplett verzichten.

Gruß Werner


----------



## omnimc (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Genau, dann könnte man auf die sauteuren Angelgerätehändler endlich komplett verzichten.
> 
> Gruß Werner


 
 |uhoh:    #h


----------



## Tipp (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Genau, dann könnte man auf die sauteuren Angelgerätehändler endlich komplett verzichten.
> 
> Gruß Werner



Ich kann da auch so schon drauf verzichten, da es ja genügend "saugünstige" Angelgerätehändler gibt.


----------



## diimon (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich habe da paar angeln her und ein rutenfutteral 
das rutten futteral hält bis heute noch gut 
aber die ruten sind schrott , bei einem kapitalen biss oder einen hänger sind die bei mir gebrochen , auf brachsen mag das ja noch gehen aber nicht auf karpfen und hecht usw. 
lasst die finger von und geht zu eurem angeladen ^^


----------



## schlegel82 (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

mahlzeit...bin nicht so oft hier aktiv, aber nu.hab ja noch familie =)
kann mich meinen vorrednern z. t. nur anschließen. abgesehen von der zubehörtasche mit den plastikboxen und den knicklichtern würde ich mir persönlich keine ruten oder rollen kaufen, betonung liegt auf "ich für mich"  werde evtl für meinen sohn die kleine rute für forellen und barsch kaufen. der fängt bald an,sich in die welt der fische zu wagen  *freu* wird im juni 4 jahre alt...naja, zurück zum thema. knicklichtern empfehlenswert, ebenso die tasche. wer allerdings schon ne weile angelt, wie ich jetzt seit ca. 22 jahren, der wünscht sich qualitativ hochwertiges zubehör, welches auch lange hält. da gibt es hier einen händler meines vertrauen, der mir durchaus gleichwertige angebote macht, mir aber markenprodukte wie cormoran oder daiwa verkauft. also als anfänger sicherlich ein anlaufpunkt für anfängliche ausstattung. erfahrene angler werden vermutlich eher beim händler um die ecke was finden 
aber wichtig ist auch, dass man seine persönlichen erfahrungen macht. dann kann man sich auch später urteile erlauben...meine meinung....bald geht´s los mit sohnemann angeln =)


----------



## flor61 (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



schlegel82 schrieb:


> mahlzeit...bin nicht so oft hier aktiv, aber nu.hab ja noch familie =)
> kann mich meinen vorrednern z. t. nur anschließen. abgesehen von der zubehörtasche mit den plastikboxen und den knicklichtern würde ich mir persönlich keine ruten oder rollen kaufen, betonung liegt auf "ich für mich"  werde evtl für meinen sohn die kleine rute für forellen und barsch kaufen. der fängt bald an,sich in die welt der fische zu wagen  *freu* wird im juni 4 jahre alt...naja, zurück zum thema. knicklichtern empfehlenswert, ebenso die tasche. wer allerdings schon ne weile angelt, wie ich jetzt seit ca. 22 jahren, der wünscht sich qualitativ hochwertiges zubehör, welches auch lange hält. da gibt es hier einen händler meines vertrauen, der mir durchaus gleichwertige angebote macht, mir aber markenprodukte wie cormoran oder daiwa verkauft. also als anfänger sicherlich ein anlaufpunkt für anfängliche ausstattung. erfahrene angler werden vermutlich eher beim händler um die ecke was finden
> aber wichtig ist auch, dass man seine persönlichen erfahrungen macht. dann kann man sich auch später urteile erlauben...meine meinung....bald geht´s los mit sohnemann angeln =)



Na dann, viel Erfolg und viel Spass. 

Petri


----------



## Kapitalus (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

BLOS DIE FINGER WEG!!!!

ich hab mir produkte vom lidl geholt.
absoluter schrott.
das einzig gute sin die knicklichter.

die sets sin totaler betrug und die wathose is zum teil undicht... #q

ich würd lieber sparen un was "hochwertiges" holen

PS: sogar kogha sieht daneben gut aus:e


----------



## Tipp (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kapitalus schrieb:


> BLOS DIE FINGER WEG!!!!
> 
> ich hab mir produkte vom lidl geholt.
> absoluter schrott.
> ...



Ok, vielen Dank für deine objektive Einschätzung. Ich hätte mir fast eingebildet, dass viele der Sachen ganz brauchbar wären.


----------



## omnimc (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also die wathose ist echt nur was für jemand, der sein gartenteich reinigen mag oder mit einen Kärcher arbeitet aber zum angeln?


----------



## Tipp (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



omnimc schrieb:


> also die wathose ist echt nur was für jemand, der sein gartenteich reinigen mag oder mit einen Kärcher arbeitet aber zum angeln?


Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich persönlich habe sie noch nicht ausprobiert. Wenn sie undicht ist kann man sie ja wieder umtauschen. Das mache ich manchmal so wenn etwas, das ich gekauft habe defekt ist.
Sie ist halt wirklich sehr günstig...
Ob sie allerdings echt zum Angeln zu gebrauchen ist wäre die Frage.


----------



## schlegel82 (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

sogar kogha sieht daneben ganz gut aus???
warum denn auch nicht??hab auch ein paar kogha-produkte und bin recht zufrieden.mal abgesehen von ein paar freilaufrollen, die nicht mehr einwandfrei funktionieren :-/
und was die wathose angeht...ich hab auch eine, allerdings noch nie benutzt. ist mir doch ein wenig zu groß.bin aber auch ganz froh, dass ich sie noch nie benutzen habe müssen. traue der hose nicht so recht. dann doch lieber neopren


----------



## flor61 (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich kann nur sagen, gut daß ich in der letzten Woche verwarnt wurde, sonst wäre die Verwarnung heute fällig.
So wie es aussieht, werden hier von bestimmten Menschen nur gefilterte Kommentare gelesen. Alle positiven Kommentare werden ignoriert. Warum eigentlich? Ist es der Ärger darüber, daß man teuren Schrott gekauft hat? Ich sage ja nicht, daß alles hochwertig ist, aber daß was ich hier zu den LIDL-Teilen beigesteuert habe, entspricht der Wahrheit. Ich habe sogar Beweisfotos eingestellt, aber die sind wahrscheinlich zusammengeschnitten.
Wer Marke will soll Marke, wer nur billig will soll nur billig, und wer mit offenen Augen durchs Leben marschiert, kann an der einen oder anderen Stelle sein schwer verdientes Geld optimaler ausgeben, denn nicht jeder hat Schimmel an seinen 500,00€-Scheinen.

Petri


----------



## Ulz (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab mir letztes jahr schon die tasche mit den plastikboxen gekauft und muss sagen die ist echt top !!

Aber vom rest finger weg alles nur schrott !!

Aber mal anderst gesehen ist es mir lieber wenn wir angler uns das zeug kaufen und in keller packen oder an jungangler verschenken die sich noch darüber freuen bevor sich wieder unmengen an SCHWARZANGLERN damit eindecken!! 
Da heist es die nächsten wochen wieder augenauf am wasser !!!
 Ulz:vik:


----------



## flor61 (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tipp schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich persönlich habe sie noch nicht ausprobiert. Wenn sie undicht ist kann man sie ja wieder umtauschen. Das mache ich manchmal so wenn etwas, das ich gekauft habe defekt ist.
> Sie ist halt wirklich sehr günstig...
> Ob sie allerdings echt zum Angeln zu gebrauchen ist wäre die Frage.



Die Wathose kannst Du Dir ohne nachzudenken kaufen, die muß nur passen. Zeig mir die Hose, mir der Du durch Schrott, Geäst und anderen Unrat rücksichtslos waten kannst, die gibt es nicht. Ich nutze meine sogar im Winter, allerdings mit der kompletten Montur darunter und anständig Socken. Aber sonst ist das Teil o.k. Kann schon sein, daß Berufsfischer diese Wathosen nicht gebrauchen können, ist halt aus PVC.

Petri


----------



## Tipp (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



flor61 schrieb:


> Die Wathose kannst Du Dir ohne nachzudenken kaufen, die muß nur passen. Zeig mir die Hose, mir der Du durch Schrott, Geäst und anderen Unrat rücksichtslos waten kannst, die gibt es nicht. Ich nutze meine sogar im Winter, allerdings mit der kompletten Montur darunter und anständig Socken. Aber sonst ist das Teil o.k. Kann schon sein, daß Berufsfischer diese Wathosen nicht gebrauchen können, ist halt aus PVC.
> 
> Petri



Ok danke, mal sehen ob ich da noch eine von ergattern kann.
Fallen die Größen eher groß aus oder wie ist das?
Bei meinen sonstigen Schuhen und so schwankt das manchmal zwischen 44 und 46.
Man kann die im Laden ja leider nur schlecht anprobieren.


----------



## Onion (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ab dem 31.03.2011 gibt es Angelsachen bei Lidl. (Hamm ). Z.B. Angelrollen, Crivit xxxx, mit Freilauf für 20 Euro. Frage ist doch, braucht mann das, und wie gut ist das Zeug. Suche nach dem eigentlichen Hersteller oder Markennamen gestalten sich aus meiner Sicht schwierig. Oder kennt jemand ein Vergleichsprodukt. Einiges aus dem Prospekt scheint gut zu sein. MFG


----------



## omnimc (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ulz schrieb:


> Hab mir letztes jahr schon die tasche mit den plastikboxen gekauft und muss sagen die ist echt top !!
> 
> Aber vom rest finger weg alles nur schrott !!
> 
> ...


 
oder die blöden Kommentare na auch bei lidl gewesen!

nee aber zum Thema Schwarzangler ich bin mir fast sicher, das man an der Ausrüstung schon erkennt wer ein Schein und wer nicht. 
und damit meine ich nicht die Knicklichter und den Kescher (habe auch für kurze Saison den Pieper).


----------



## flor61 (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tipp schrieb:


> Ok danke, mal sehen ob ich da noch eine von ergattern kann.
> Fallen die Größen eher groß aus oder wie ist das?
> Bei meinen sonstigen Schuhen und so schwankt das manchmal zwischen 44 und 46.
> Man kann die im Laden ja leider nur schlecht anprobieren.



Also, die Füße müssen passen, mit dicken Socken. Ansonsten, wegen L, M, XL weiß ich nie Bescheid, da muß meine Frau immer ran. Meine hat L und passt super. Habe die 43, bin 176cm und 79kg.

Petri


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Onion schrieb:


> Ab dem 31.03.2011 gibt es Angelsachen bei Lidl. (Hamm ). Z.B. Angelrollen, Crivit xxxx, mit Freilauf für 20 Euro. Frage ist doch, braucht mann das, und wie gut ist das Zeug. Suche nach dem eigentlichen Hersteller oder Markennamen gestalten sich aus meiner Sicht schwierig. Oder kennt jemand ein Vergleichsprodukt. Einiges aus dem Prospekt scheint gut zu sein. MFG



Stöber mal ein wenig in dem Thread, was bereits geschrieben wurde, da wurde alles schon geschrieben.
Zusammengefasst ist sich die mehrheit darüber einig, dass man die Tasche, den Kescher und die Knicklichter definitiv guten Gewissens kaufen kann.


----------



## Kretzer83 (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



flor61 schrieb:


> denn nicht jeder hat Schimmel an seinen 500,00€-Scheinen.


 
Das ist kein Schimmel, jedenfalls nicht bei Daum, Guttenberg, Berlusconi und wie die Papnasen noch alle heißen.


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

im süden am 31.03 bei lidl
http://www.lidl.de/de/Petri-Heil


----------



## Brikz83 (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



omnimc schrieb:


> oder die blöden Kommentare na auch bei lidl gewesen!
> 
> nee aber zum Thema Schwarzangler ich bin mir fast sicher, das man an der Ausrüstung schon erkennt wer ein Schein und wer nicht.
> und damit meine ich nicht die Knicklichter und den Kescher (habe auch für kurze Saison den Pieper).



ohne Worte #d


----------



## WK1956 (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tipp schrieb:


> Ich kann da auch so schon drauf verzichten, da es ja genügend "saugünstige" Angelgerätehändler gibt.


 
nicht dein Ernst!
Zeig mir mal einen!

Gruß Werner


----------



## Kretzer83 (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



WK1956 schrieb:


> nicht dein Ernst!
> Zeig mir mal einen!
> 
> Gruß Werner


 
musst dich halt erkundigen und mit mit den Leuten Schwätzen.

Also der Lessmeister in Radolfzell (Bodensee) ist bei uns zum Beispiel top...


----------



## Raubfischzahn (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



omnimc schrieb:


> nee aber zum Thema Schwarzangler ich bin mir fast sicher, das man an der Ausrüstung schon erkennt wer ein Schein und wer nicht.
> und damit meine ich nicht die Knicklichter und den Kescher (habe auch für kurze Saison den Pieper).



Mich würde mal interssieren, wie dein Tackel aussieht. Zähl doch mal auf, damit man weiß woran man einen (Schwarz)Angler erkennt.


----------



## Anglero (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interssieren, wie dein Tackel aussieht. Zähl doch mal auf, damit man weiß woran man einen (Schwarz)Angler erkennt.


 
Lidl-Angeltasche -> "legaler Angler"
Lidl-Tüte -> Schwarzangler


----------



## cedde (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also bei uns sind auch ab Donnerstag die Sachen da von "Crivit Outdoor" oder? Naja hab mir da letztes Jahr den Pieper geholt und wenn man den nicht mit Wasserbomben abwirft hält der wohl,also der ist ganz gut(Leider diesjahr nit dabei). Also von den Ruten,Rollen,Scnüren lass ich mal die Finger, aber was sagt ihr zu den Knicklichtern sind die soziemlich genauso gut wie die von Sänger? oder haben die einwirkungen auf die Bisse ?


----------



## flor61 (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglero schrieb:


> Lidl-Angeltasche -> "legaler Angler"
> Lidl-Tüte -> Schwarzangler



Der war gut

Petri


----------



## Tipp (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



WK1956 schrieb:


> nicht dein Ernst!
> Zeig mir mal einen!
> 
> Gruß Werner



Also das einzige was ich aus Augsburg kenne ist die "Augsburger Puppenkiste".
Wo es genau bei dir in der Gegend günstige und gute Angelhändler gibt weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## WK1956 (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tipp schrieb:


> Also das einzige was ich aus Augsburg kenne ist die "Augsburger Puppenkiste".
> Wo es genau bei dir in der Gegend günstige und gute Angelhändler gibt weiss ich leider nicht.


 
Wo es günstige und gute Angelläden bei uns gibt, weis ich schon.
Jch frag mich nur warum man das Zeug von Aldi, Lidl und Co kaufen muß und nicht bei seinem lokalen Händler kauft.
Aber vermutlich liegts am "Geiz ist geil".

Gruß Werner


----------



## Zusser (27. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Wo es günstige und gute Angelläden bei uns gibt, weis ich schon.
> Jch frag mich nur warum man das Zeug von Aldi, Lidl und Co kaufen muß und nicht bei seinem lokalen Händler kauft.
> Aber vermutlich liegts am "Geiz ist geil".
> 
> Gruß Werner



Keine Panik, wie ich schon hier geschrieben habe, gibt es in Augsburg (Göggingen) zumindest einen meiner Meinung nach recht guten Angelladen.
Die Maden, die es dort gibt,  überzeugen wirklich!
Auch sonst kann man gegen die Preise dort wenig sagen, warum soll ich im Supermarkt für 4,90€ billige Vorfachhaken im Sortiment kaufen, von denen ich nur ein paar Päckchen wirklich brauchen kann?
Beim Angelspezi kosten die Vorfächer zwar etwas mehr, dafür muss ich nicht Größen mitkaufen, die ich gar nicht brauche.

Trotzdem kaufe ich auch beim Lidl gelegentlich Angelzeug - die Tasche ist wirklich gut und billig!


----------



## Lautertaler (28. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



cedde schrieb:


> Also von den Ruten,Rollen,Scnüren lass ich mal die Finger, aber was sagt ihr zu den Knicklichtern sind die soziemlich genauso gut wie die von Sänger? oder haben die einwirkungen auf die Bisse ?




Lass die Finger von den Knicklichtern, ich hatte mir auch vor ein paar Jahren solche im Lidl gekauft und mir ist es mehrmals passiert das die beim knicken zerbrachen.
Hatte die ganze Soße auf meiner Kleidung, und giftig ist der Inhalt auch.(bei den Markenprodukten auch, aber da bleibt die Flüssigkeit wo sie ist nämlich im Knicklicht!)


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Lautertaler schrieb:


> Lass die Finger von den Knicklichtern, ich hatte mir auch vor ein paar Jahren solche im Lidl gekauft und mir ist es mehrmals passiert das die beim knicken zerbrachen.
> Hatte die ganze Soße auf meiner Kleidung, und giftig ist der Inhalt auch.(bei den Markenprodukten auch, aber da bleibt die Flüssigkeit wo sie ist nämlich im Knicklicht!)


Jo, mich auch passiert, seit dem einfach vorsichtig, dann passiert nix.


----------



## omnimc (28. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Anglero schrieb:


> Lidl-Angeltasche -> "legaler Angler"
> Lidl-Tüte -> Schwarzangler


 
genau so.

nee ich meine ein schwarzangler wird bestimmt nicht mit karpfenstuhl, hochwertigen ruten etc. am wasser hocken.
weil er im falle einer flucht dieses zurücklassen müßte.


----------



## flor61 (28. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo Leute,

muß mich noch mal melden.
Ich verfolge das Thema schon ´ne ganze Weile und habe hier schon so einige Meinungen gehört. Der Einzige, der seine Kritik auch begründen konnte, war Sensitivfischer. Denn er hat eine Rolle zerlegt und dies auch mit Bildern hinterlegt. Das hat Substanz. Von allen anderen höre ich immer nur. Bloß nicht, nur nicht, lasst die Finger, kauft Marke.
Da kann ich mich nur im Namen aller nicht-markenfixierter Angler, aller Anfänger, insbesondere Kinder und Jugendliche und Wenigangler für die Angstverbreitung bedanken. Macht weiter so.
Jeder, der sich mit unserem Sport ein wenig intensiver beschäftigt, wird schon festgestellt haben, daß es in allen Segmenten High-end und Schrott gibt. 
Also, schön wäre es, wenn es hier etwas objektiver zugehen würde, und wenn Kritik, dann a-la Sensitivfischer.
Ich glaube, das bringt uns alle weiter.
Danke

Petri


----------



## Tipp (28. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Wo es günstige und gute Angelläden bei uns gibt, weis ich schon.
> Jch frag mich nur warum man das Zeug von Aldi, Lidl und Co kaufen muß und nicht bei seinem lokalen Händler kauft.
> Aber vermutlich liegts am "Geiz ist geil".
> 
> Gruß Werner



Ich glaube es ist einfach der Moment, der zählt. Man bekommt bei Lidl wirklich qualitativ hochwertige Sachen zu einem guten Preis. DerKaufreiz wird halt auch durch die "Besonderheit" des Angebots ausgelöst. Man wird in ungewohnten Situationen, wie Prospektwerbung oder direkt beim Einkauf mit den Produkten konfrontiert. Es ist ein Gesprächsthema. 

Ich meine man erzählt sich ja nicht: "Haste schon gehört? Im Angelladen gibts jetzt bald Abgelkram zu kaufen!"

Die Leute hier können meckern und schlechtreden wie sie wollen, aber die Sachen vom Lidl wurden von Fachleuten getestet und der Hersteller gibt 3 Jahre Garantie auf Ruten, Rollen, kescher etc..
Kleinere Händler können Sachen in der gleichen Qualität nicht zum gleichen Preis anbieten. Da ändert auch ein "Markenname" nichts dran.
Das hat im Grunde auch nicht unbedingt was mit Geiz zu tun.
Ich persönlich zahle bei fast nichts freiwillig einen höheren Preis als nötig. Meist kaufe ich nichtmal in größeren Kaufhäusern hochpreisige Produkte zum ausgezeichneten Preis. So funktioniert halt unser System.
Jeder versucht so viel Qualität oder Masse für sein Geld zu bekommen wie es möglich ist.
Selbst wenn man eins dieser Hakenpakete nicht braucht, bekommt man es ja quasi "gratis" dazu.
Da wird sowas dann halt echt gern gekauft.
Das ist zwar schade für die Kleinen Einzelhändler, aber vom Kunden trotzdem nachvollziehbar.

Das finde ich zumindest.


----------



## flor61 (28. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tipp schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist einfach der Moment, der zählt. Man bekommt bei Lidl wirklich qualitativ hochwertige Sachen zu einem guten Preis. DerKaufreiz wird halt auch durch die "Besonderheit" des Angebots ausgelöst. Man wird in ungewohnten Situationen, wie Prospektwerbung oder direkt beim Einkauf mit den Produkten konfrontiert. Es ist ein Gesprächsthema.
> 
> Ich meine man erzählt sich ja nicht: "Haste schon gehört? Im Angelladen gibts jetzt bald Abgelkram zu kaufen!"
> 
> ...


Hut ab, sauberes Statement, da bin ich positiv überrascht.

Petri


----------



## ernie1973 (28. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



omnimc schrieb:


> genau so.
> 
> nee ich meine ein schwarzangler wird bestimmt nicht mit karpfenstuhl, hochwertigen ruten etc. am wasser hocken.
> weil er im falle einer flucht dieses zurücklassen müßte.


 
Man - damit machst Du den Kontrolleuren das Leben schwer - jetzt wo Du Dein grandioses Geheimwissen hier preisgibst wird künftig jeder Schwarzangler sich durch "Karpfenstühle und hochwertige Rutenbenutzung" tarnen und nicht mehr zu erkennen sein....!

*Ironie-Modus aus & Kopfschütteln über alberne Vorurteile weiter an*



Ernie


----------



## noob4ever (28. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

am besten sind beiträge wie: 
lidl-rute zerbrach beim hänger, mein 30-pfünder karpen zerschrottet meine lidl-rolle in der strömung oder gibts maden und tageskarten in lidl... loool
denkt doch mal nach was ihr da schreibt und bleibt mal realistisch...
die knicklichter zerbrechen ist auch ein guter^^

mal im ernst, die knicklichter sind ok wenn man sonst keinen händler hat der sie zu einem guten preis anbietet, bei uns im knauber gibts nen kleinen angelanteil, da gibts gelb-grüne 100 stück für 7,99, ist der selbe preis wie im lidl, aber die dinger halten doppeltso lange und sind auch doppeltso hell..naja vielleicht ne ausnahme...
die rolle ist auch ok und wie gesagt sollte man nicht grad auf karpfen, waller oder in der see damit fischen, dafür ist sie nicht gemacht, warum will dass denn keiner verstehen?
-die ruten halten ein paar jährchen bei normaler pfege (aber nicht die plastikrollen die montiert sind)
-die rollen für 16/20euro halten ebenfalls ein paar jährchen bei sinngemäßem gebraucht
-bei kescher und tasche kann man auch nichts falsch machen

die sachen sind für den preis ok und es steht nicht shimano drauf, rafft das mal -.-


----------



## noob4ever (28. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wo kein shimano draufsteht, ist auch kein shimao drin^^


----------



## WK1956 (28. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



noob4ever schrieb:


> am besten sind beiträge wie:
> ....... oder gibts maden und tageskarten in lidl... loool


 
naja, verstanden hast du meinen Beitrag nicht!

Gruß Werner


----------



## noob4ever (28. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ne wirklich nicht... meinste echt die holen sich maden in haus? meinste nicht das es normale kunden abschrecken würde? frag mal deine frau ob sie bananan kaufen würde die gegenüber von madendosen liegen...
und wie soll man tageskarten realisieren? für welche gewässer? deutschlandweit? was meinste was das für ein aufwand wäre? man kann höhstens bei lidl-reisen schauen ob da ein angeltripp drin ist oder so, aber tageskarten macht wirklich keinen sinn..


----------



## Roy Digerhund (28. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich brech ab... langsam wird´s echt lustig. Weiter so!
Mit welchem Köder willst du denn Karpfen oder Wels gezielt nicht beangeln?  Den gibt´s nicht...
Für 20 Euro würde ich mir eher z.B. eine shimano alivio kaufen. Das ist mit Sicherheit eine bessere Rolle.
Gruss ROY


----------



## QWERTZ (29. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



noob4ever schrieb:


> ne wirklich nicht... meinste echt die holen sich maden in haus? meinste nicht das es normale kunden abschrecken würde? frag mal deine frau ob sie bananan kaufen würde die gegenüber von madendosen liegen...
> und wie soll man tageskarten realisieren? für welche gewässer? deutschlandweit? was meinste was das für ein aufwand wäre? man kann höhstens bei lidl-reisen schauen ob da ein angeltripp drin ist oder so, aber tageskarten macht wirklich keinen sinn..




Er hat den Post echt nicht verstanden... |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## vandutch (29. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin,

ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht! Ich habe vor kurzem meine Angelprüfung bestanden und habe mir jetzt bei Lidl auch ein bisschen was bestellt, nicht viel aber eine Rolle und bissl Kleinkrams! Die ganzen Sachen wie Angelschein, Aufnahme in den Verein usw. ist schon teuer genug. Also was spricht dagegen sich mit ein bisschen Angelzeug vom Discounter einzudecken? Verstehe auch die Leute nicht die sich da so tierisch drüber aufregen, Ihr braucht es doch nicht zu kaufen. Wieso müsst Ihr denn dazu immer abfällige Kommentare ablassen? Schaut doch garnicht erst rein in den Thread, ihtr wisst doch worum es hier geht! Kaufen die Leute auch nur BIO Fleisch, weil es "High End" ist? Oder fahrt ihr auch zu Edeka und kauft die Schnitzel im Sonderangebot? Oder ist es euch egal was ihr eurem Körper zu essen zuführt, hauptsache die ANgelsachen sind High End. Könnt mich echt darüber aufregen, wie hier manche abgehen.

Just my 2 Cents...


----------



## flor61 (29. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



vandutch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht! Ich habe vor kurzem meine Angelprüfung bestanden und habe mir jetzt bei Lidl auch ein bisschen was bestellt, nicht viel aber eine Rolle und bissl Kleinkrams! Die ganzen Sachen wie Angelschein, Aufnahme in den Verein usw. ist schon teuer genug. Also was spricht dagegen sich mit ein bisschen Angelzeug vom Discounter einzudecken? Verstehe auch die Leute nicht die sich da so tierisch drüber aufregen, Ihr braucht es doch nicht zu kaufen. Wieso müsst Ihr denn dazu immer abfällige Kommentare ablassen? Schaut doch garnicht erst rein in den Thread, ihtr wisst doch worum es hier geht! Kaufen die Leute auch nur BIO Fleisch, weil es "High End" ist? Oder fahrt ihr auch zu Edeka und kauft die Schnitzel im Sonderangebot? Oder ist es euch egal was ihr eurem Körper zu essen zuführt, hauptsache die ANgelsachen sind High End. Könnt mich echt darüber aufregen, wie hier manche abgehen.
> 
> Just my 2 Cents...




#6

Petri


----------



## Lenzibald (29. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Servus.
Wenn ich zurückdenke womit ich angefangen habe zu Angeln da sind die Lidl Sachen echt highend Geräte. Wenn man weiß womit man wo Angelt sind die Sachen gar nicht schlecht. Früher sind auch nicht alle Drillinge gebrochen und alle Rollen geschrottet worden und wir haben auch Karpfen mit 20kilo gefangen. Also denkt nach bevor ihr solchen schwachsinn postet.
MfG


----------



## Honeyball (29. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Am nächsten Montag (04.03.) hat Aldi Nord auch wieder einiges im Angebot.
Nachdem ich im praktischen Selbstversuch beim Vergleich von billigen Lidl-Pilkern mit teuren Markenpilkern feststellen musste, dass alle gleich gut waren, hab so oder so nix gefangen
werde ich mir das Hochseezubehörset mal anschauen. damals bei Lidl hab ich für die Pilker weniger bezahlt als ich beim Händler für gleich schwere Bleie ausgegeben hätte, und nach unten sinken werden die von Aldi auch irgendwie.
Der Teleskopkescher macht auch einen guten Eindruck, aber den brauch ich nicht (ich angel nicht auf Teleskope)
Genauso ist die Rutentasche sicherlich OK, wenn ein Jungangler noch keine hat oder der Osterhase was anderes vorhat, als bunte Ostereier zu verstecken...
Und so'n einfacher Regenponcho ist immer noch besser als ohne im Regen stehen.:m

Wenn ich so einige Postings hier lese, habe ich aber Angst, dass die Heerscharen osteuropäischer Schwarzangler schon um 10 nach 9 alles weggekauft haben...#d#d#d#d


----------



## Nudel (29. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> Wenn ich so einige Postings hier lese, habe ich aber Angst, dass die  Heerscharen osteuropäischer Schwarzangler schon um 10 nach 9 alles  weggekauft haben...



Immer diese Vorurteile... #d

Selbst in Polen zum Beispiel gibbet Lidl Aldi und co. Und dort gibts auch die Angelsets #6

Ich denke das für Leute mit kleinem Geldbeutel und für Angelanfänger diese Sachen gut genug sind...
Natürlich kann man auch bei den Sachen von Lidl, Aldi etc nen Preisvergleich machen und vllt schauen ob man im Angelgeschäft ne Rute plus Rolle zum selben Preis bekommt


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (29. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich habe mir letztes Jahr beim Discounter ne Spinnrute plus Rolle gekauft und kann echt nicht meckern . Dafür daß ich Berufsbedingt nicht so oft an die Elbe kann , reicht es allemal . Das einzige was ich sofort von der Rolle nehme ist die Schnur , die kann man ohne Bedenken in die Tonne kloppen . Ne' 12er geflochtene drauf und dann geht das schon . Hätte ich mehr Zeit und würde wie viele Bordies hier fast jeden Tag im Hamburger Hafen fischen , ich würde dann auch lieber zum Fachhändler und 200 Euro auf den Tisch legen . #h


----------



## Honeyball (29. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Nudel: genau diese Vorurteile wollte ich mit meiner Aussage anprangern 

Und nochwas zum Lidl-Angebot:
Die Tasche mit den 8 Boxen habe ich schon seitdem es die zum ersten Mal gab.
Ich werde die mir wahrscheinlich Donnerstag nochmal holen, weil das günstiger ist als die passenden Boxen im Fachhandel nachzukaufen. Dann hab ich zwar 'ne Tasche zuviel, aber was soll's :m


----------



## WK1956 (29. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Er hat den Post echt nicht verstanden... |rolleyes|supergri


 
sag ich doch ;-)

Gruß Werner


----------



## noob4ever (29. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Ich brech ab... langsam wird´s echt lustig. Weiter so!
> Mit welchem Köder willst du denn Karpfen oder Wels gezielt nicht beangeln?  Den gibt´s nicht...
> Für 20 Euro würde ich mir eher z.B. eine shimano alivio kaufen. Das ist mit Sicherheit eine bessere Rolle.
> Gruss ROY


die rede ist davon dass man mit der ausrüstung diese nicht GEZIELT beangeln sollte und dass die rollen nicht für sowas geeignet sind, was auch logisch ist, wenn so einer einsteigt hat man halt pech gehabt, das wird dir mit einer anderen rolle dieser größe aber nicht anders ergehen, aber du hast recht, man kann alles in lächerliche ziehen


----------



## noob4ever (29. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



WK1956 schrieb:


> sag ich doch ;-)
> 
> Gruß Werner


wenns ein witz war sorry, bin manchmal etwas verpeilt^^


----------



## WK1956 (29. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



noob4ever schrieb:


> wenns ein witz war sorry, bin manchmal etwas verpeilt^^


 
ne, Witz wars eigentlich keiner!

Gruß Werner


----------



## flor61 (29. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



flor61 schrieb:


> Hallo Männers,
> 
> nochmal zurück zu den Freilaufrollen. "noob4ever" sagte mir, ich hätte den Fisch mit Rolle aufnehmen sollen. Gesagt, getan. Die hier gezeigte Freilauf-Rolle ist eine 3.000-er B-SQUARE von 2009 aus dem LIDL. Der Markenname hat sich ja zwischenzeitlich geändert. Achso, die Fische: Rapfen, 72cm und 75cm, Drillzeit ca. je 10min.
> Die Rute ist eine QUANTUM Millenium-SPIN, 240-270cm, 50gr WG, die Schnur eine WHIPLASH, 0,06, orange. Also nicht komplett LIDL.
> ...


Mal zur Erinnerung an alle Miesmacher, auch solche "kleinen kampfschwachen Fischchen" sind für diese Rolle kein Problem.

Petri


----------



## mawa-0815 (29. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich wollte mir auch die 5000-er holen und die die 3000-er. Fürs gleiche Geld bekommt man im Fachhandel oft richitgen Schrott. Deshalb kann ich mich nur positiv überraschen lassen.


----------



## TheFisherking (29. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Cool, wenn das kein ultimativer Rollentest ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht ;-)


----------



## flasha (29. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Diesmal sind die 3-Beine bzw. elekt. Bissanzeiger nicht im Sortiment oder?! Schade eigentlich! Dann muss ich wohl zur Konkurenz 

Wenigstens kann ich mich noch mit den Knicklichtern eindecken.


----------



## TheFisherking (29. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die sind übrigens echt super! Habe die vom letzten Jahr mal ausprobiert und nach über einem Tag glühen die noch immer vor sich hin. Wenn die wieder so wie letztes Mal sind, dann sind es die gleichen, die es bei Penny, Aldi, etc. gibt. Habe noch welche aus dem letzten Jahr hier und sogar die Verpackung ist gleich wie beim Pennymarkt aus diesem Jahr gewesen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (30. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



flor61 schrieb:


> Mal zur Erinnerung an alle Miesmacher, auch solche "kleinen kampfschwachen Fischchen" sind für diese Rolle kein Problem.
> 
> Petri



Warum postest du deinen eigenen Beitag zweimal? Soll das die Qualität der Lidl-Rolle beweisen? Eine echte Herausforderung für eine Rolle sind Rapfen in dieser Größe nicht wirklich...
Dann bin ich ein "Miesmacher" und pranger mal deinen Umgang mit den Fischen an! 
@ Flasha: 3-Bein ist im Sortiment für 9.99 Euro (aber anscheinend nur online)
Gruss ROY


----------



## flor61 (30. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Warum postest du deinen eigenen Beitag zweimal? Soll das die Qualität der Lidl-Rolle beweisen? Eine echte Herausforderung für eine Rolle sind Rapfen in dieser Größe nicht wirklich...
> Dann bin ich ein "Miesmacher" und pranger mal deinen Umgang mit den Fischen an!
> @ Flasha: 3-Bein ist im Sortiment für 9.99 Euro (aber anscheinend nur online)
> Gruss ROY



|jump:

Ich weiß nicht was Du sagen willst. Das ist einfach nur  |peinlich, und irgendwie hast Du den tread nicht verstanden. Hier wird diskutiert, ob die angebotenen Sachen o.k. sind oder nicht, da hat halt ein jeder so seine Meinung. So soll es ja auch sein.
Wenn Du unseren Umgang mit Fisch anprangern willst, vor allem meinen, dann bist Du hier meiner Meinung nach falsch, aber sowas von falsch, total falsch. Tut mit leid.
Wenn ich Dich jetzt beleidigt habe, bitte diesen Eintrag melden. Die Verwarnung nehm ich dann gerne an, ist ja nicht die erste.

Trotzdem, alles Gute auf Deinem weiteren Lebensweg


----------



## darula (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kurzer lagebericht aus dem LIDL vor Ort:
Um 9Uhr war noch ALLES reichlich vorhanden!
Taschen, Kescher, Rollen...alles noch massig da!|wavey:


----------



## speedcore84 (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin,

Bin auch gerade wieder zuhause. Habe mir die Tasche gekauft da die Boxen den Preis schon überschreiten und für meine Eltern die Watthose für den Gartenteisch.Dafür wird sie allemal gut sein.Und ist ein Loch drin wie hier ja sooft behauptet wird, wird sie einfach wieder umgetauscht.Die Knicklichter finde ich auch prima.Hatte auch noch keins gehabt was zerbrochen ist.Und von der Leuchtdauer und Stärke Top wenn man nicht 5 km von der Rute entfehrnt sitzt:q
Zu dem Rest kann ich nichts sagen da ich soweit alles habe.Optisch ist es nicht soooo mein Geschmack aber das sollte beim Angeln ja eigentlich im Hintergrund stehen.

Ach ja, um 09:30 Uhr war ich der einzige bei den Angelsachen und es gab noch ca.5 Taschen sowie Watthosen.Die Kassiererin sagte aber das die noch was im Lager haben.Denke mal Morgen ist alles weg.

Mag speedcore#h


----------



## hulkhomer (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



flor61 schrieb:


> Mal zur Erinnerung an alle Miesmacher, auch solche "kleinen kampfschwachen Fischchen" sind für diese Rolle kein Problem.
> 
> Petri



Kauf dir mal bei Lidl, Aldi oder sonstwo ein Buch: "Wie man mit gefangenen Fischen umgeht, die man wahrscheinlich wieder ins Wasser zurücksetzt"! 

Einen Fisch so zu "panieren", das dann auch noch zu fotografieren und in einem Forum für Sportfischer zu posten ist ganz, ganz großer Mist.


----------



## HD4ever (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hatte mir von denen auch 2 Freilaufrollen gekauft die ich gern und immer noch problemlos einsetzte ...
war grad im Laden weil ich mir dachte nimmst nochmal 2 5000er mit - aber haben mir überhaupt nicht gefallen #d
Freilauf läßt sich nur recht grob einstellen und auch sonst waren die Rollen vom letzten Jahr irgendwie "besser" in meinen Augen.
immerhin mal ne Ersatzspule mit bei, habe aber keine gekauft


----------



## noob4ever (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

habe auch die tasche nochmal geholt, da gibts auch ein update, da steht nun CRIVIT an der seite^^
und ich glaube die leute in der produktion, die die boxen in die taschen stecken haben es in einem jahr immernoch nicht geschafft die boxen hochkant reinzustellen^^


----------



## Puetto (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe auch zugeschlagen. 20mm Geflochtene, Knicklichter und die 3000er Rolle


----------



## Honeyball (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@noob4ever:
Die Boxen passen da bequem hochkant rein.
Das ist halt das Schmankerl für die Bastler.... :m

Ich hab die Tasche gerade in der Hand und freue mich, dass ich jetzt 2 hab :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## QWERTZ (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Kauf dir mal bei Lidl, Aldi oder sonstwo ein Buch: "Wie man mit gefangenen Fischen umgeht, die man wahrscheinlich wieder ins Wasser zurücksetzt"!
> 
> Einen Fisch so zu "panieren", das dann auch noch zu fotografieren und in einem Forum für Sportfischer zu posten ist ganz, ganz großer Mist.




|good:

Das muss wirklich nicht sein....


----------



## omnimc (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Puetto schrieb:


> Habe auch zugeschlagen. 20mm Geflochtene, Knicklichter und die 3000er Rolle


 

20 mm geflochtne|kopfkrat sicher daß du angelschnur gekauft hast? wo willste die draufmachen? oder hast du eine Abschleppseil gekauft?


----------



## crazylena (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hab mir auch wieder einiges zugelegt.

Tasche, Kniklichter, 3 Rutensets und die Hakensets. 

war mit den sachen bisher immer zu frieden. 

die webseite des lieferanten: http://fantastic-for-fishing.com 
wenn ich mir die katalogpreise im vergleich zu den lidl preisen anschaue spart man einiges. 

lg

lena


----------



## Koghaheiner (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



omnimc schrieb:


> 20 mm geflochtne|kopfkrat sicher daß du angelschnur gekauft hast? wo willste die draufmachen? oder hast du eine Abschleppseil gekauft?




#6#r  war auch mein Gedanke...


----------



## Ulli3D (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Puetto schrieb:


> Habe auch zugeschlagen. 20mm Geflochtene, Knicklichter und die 3000er Rolle



Wie viele cm von der 20mm Geflochtener passen denn auf die Rolle :q:vik:

Hätte doch erst bis zum Ende lesen sollen aber, was soll's


----------



## vandutch (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

habe mir die Hecht/Zander und Barsch/Forelle Spinnruten im Onlineshop bestellt! Heute sind sie gekommen, natürlich gleich ausgepackt und angeschaut! Wollte dann die Rutenaktion der Hecht-Rute testen, hab ein bisschen am Blinker gezogen, die Spitze hatte ca. einen Winkel von 60 Grad. Auf einmal hat es knack gemacht und die Spitze war durch! Dann habe ich dasselbe nochmal bei der Barschrute gemacht, die konnte ich noch weiter durchbiegen ohne das irgendwas passiert ist! Irgendwie komisch, oder?


----------



## blastpit (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

vertragen sich die plastikboxen der lidltasche eigentlich mit gummiködern und den darin enthaltenen weichmachern?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ja tun sie


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @noob4ever:
> Die Boxen passen da bequem hochkant rein.
> Das ist halt das Schmankerl für die Bastler.... :m
> 
> Ich hab die Tasche gerade in der Hand und freue mich, dass ich jetzt 2 hab :vik::vik::vik::vik:



Erst 2? Ich habe heute meine 4. Tasche an Land gezogen und 'nen Kescher zum Spinnfischen.:q


----------



## Slick (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich dacht mir holst dir mal so ein Dreibein,aber nix war in 2 Lidls nirgends Dreibeine?Die Freilaufrollen sind auch nicht gerade der hit die Bremse und Freilauf ruckeln und sonst gabs auch nicht interessantes.
@blastpit schaust das du das Zeichen PP (Polypropylen)auf den Boxen findest,dann sind sie Weichmacherresistent.


----------



## RibnitzerJung (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

was willst du mit 4 taschen??? nimmst doch wohl nicht alle auf einmal mit zum angeln...
oder dient das ganze als schrank ersatz zu hause?? :q

Ich hab eine davon und das reicht mir... aber die ist echt geil die tasche!!!#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> was willst du mit 4 taschen??? ...



Im Prinzip ist der größte Teil aller Kleinteile tatsächlich auf die Taschen verteilt. Jede Tasche steht für eine Angelart.
Eine Tasche ist voll mit Kleinteilen für's Karpfenangeln,
 die zweite beherbergt alles zum Feedern-, Match - und Posenangeln, die dritte Tasche ist voll mit Kleinteilen zum Spinn- und Ansitzfischen auf Räuber, die vierte Tasche ist nun neu und noch leer, aber sie wird wohl eine Tasche für Allroundtripps, in die von allem etwas kommt!
Zum Fischengehen halte ich mich dann immer an den Taschen fest, die ich zu brauchen vermute.


----------



## cedde (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also meines Erachtens ,wahrscheinlich auch eurer brauch man zum Angeln viel Geld, da muss man auch am richtigen ende im Hobby sparen. Z.b solte man nur die besten Haken;Passende Schnüre & Die Besten Köder benutzen. Und wenn man da son Knicklichtpack für 4Euro statt im Shop für 10Euro bekommt fahr ich nach LIDL und hol mir die. 
______________________________________________________
Hab mir auch heute die Knicklichtpackung geholt und die Gummihose mit Gummistiefeln die mir aber zu groß war und umgetauscht ist..


----------



## Brassenhunt (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

tag
also ich habe mir eine rolle für 20 euro gekauft und bis jetzt bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden


----------



## ...brummel... (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hey leute 
jetzt mal offtopic
hat einer erfahrungen mit dem schlauchboot ausm Netto????


----------



## blastpit (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

thx @ Roy Digerhund & Slick.  Habe mir die Tasche, Knicklichter und den Kescher geholt. Nächste Woche evtl. noch die Anglertasche von Aldi.Das Dreibein gabs übrigens letztes Jahr für 4 Euro (wurde wohl ein paar Wochen nicht gekauft und dann reduziert  )


----------



## Fabiasven (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



blastpit schrieb:


> Nächste Woche evtl. noch die Anglertasche von Aldi.



Von welchem Aldi sprichst Du? Bei Süd gibts nächste Woche kein Angelkram.


----------



## crazylena (31. März 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Aldi Nord hat...


----------



## flor61 (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Kauf dir mal bei Lidl, Aldi oder sonstwo ein Buch: "Wie man mit gefangenen Fischen umgeht, die man wahrscheinlich wieder ins Wasser zurücksetzt"!
> 
> Einen Fisch so zu "panieren", das dann auch noch zu fotografieren und in einem Forum für Sportfischer zu posten ist ganz, ganz großer Mist.



|jump:


----------



## TheFisherking (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

:m

nice humor!


----------



## HD4ever (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



...brummel... schrieb:


> hey leute
> jetzt mal offtopic
> hat einer erfahrungen mit dem schlauchboot ausm Netto????




zeig doch mal nen link ?!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Tasche musste wieder mal mit, den Kescher habe ich mir verkniffen. Wenn ich aber so recht drüber nachdenke, werde ich diese Entscheidung noch korrigieren...:q


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



HD4ever schrieb:


> zeig doch mal nen link ?!



http://www.netto-supermarkt.de/internet/nettod/menu/main.nsf?Open

Nicht Netto Markendiscount ehemals Plus


----------



## Puetto (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



omnimc schrieb:


> 20 mm geflochtne|kopfkrat sicher daß du angelschnur gekauft hast? wo willste die draufmachen? oder hast du eine Abschleppseil gekauft?



 war die dünnste, die sie hatten. Zum ausprobieren, da ich noch nie mit geflochtener gearbeitet habe, ist die sicher gut....


----------



## Puetto (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wie viele cm von der 20mm Geflochtener passen denn auf die Rolle :q:vik:
> 
> Hätte doch erst bis zum Ende lesen sollen aber, was soll's



Oh - Klug*******r Thread - wo steht, dass die 20mm auf die 3000er Rolle soll?


----------



## Maui (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> war die dünnste, die sie hatten. Zum ausprobieren, da ich noch nie mit geflochtener gearbeitet habe, ist die sicher gut....


 
Wenn du deine weitere Geflechtlaufbahn von den Erfahrungen mit dieser Allerbummelletzten Schnur abhängig machst, dann wirst du nur noch mit Monofil angeln. Ein Kollege hat sich die geholt. Während ich geangelt habe, hat er entwirrt und entknotet. Ich habe ihm dann zum Geburtstag ne SW Code Red geschenkt, ich denke er kauft im Lidl kein Geflecht mehr. Du musst die Schnur ja nicht gleich wegschmeissen, ich denk z.B. zum Rosen anbinden eignet sie sich hervorragend.

ABER: Versuch macht klug


----------



## Puetto (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Maui schrieb:


> ABER: Versuch macht klug



Exakt das ist mein Gedanke bei der Aktion


----------



## Tipp (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mir die Heringssysteme gekauft.
Einer der Haken weist sowas wie eine "Sollbruchstelle" auf, als hätte man ihn quasi mit einer Kneifzange bearbeitet.
Qualität ist anders...
Die anderen sehen allerdings äusserlich ganz gut aus.
Ob sie allerdings fängig sind konnte ich noch nicht probieren.


----------



## Kretzer83 (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Maui schrieb:


> Wenn du deine weitere Geflechtlaufbahn von den Erfahrungen mit dieser Allerbummelletzten Schnur abhängig machst, dann wirst du nur noch mit Monofil angeln. Ein Kollege hat sich die geholt. Während ich geangelt habe, hat er entwirrt und entknotet. Ich habe ihm dann zum Geburtstag ne SW Code Red geschenkt, ich denke er kauft im Lidl kein Geflecht mehr. Du musst die Schnur ja nicht gleich wegschmeissen, ich denk z.B. zum Rosen anbinden eignet sie sich hervorragend.
> 
> ABER: Versuch macht klug


 
Vieleicht kann der Kollege auch einfach nicht damit umgehen, falsch aufgespult oder ähnliches... Ich hatte anfangs auch Probleme mit der Power Pro, aber das lag wohl auch an mir...

Ich finde die Schnur gut, leider nur zu dick.


----------



## noob4ever (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hmm, ich fand die schnurr auch sehr günstig, vor allem wenn man auf die tragkraft schaut... (erstaunlich)
habe sie ausgepackt und mal gefühlt, scheint gar nicht soo schlecht zu sein, aber zum praxistest hat sie mich nicht überreden können, hat sie wer getestet und kann drüber berichten?


----------



## andy72 (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> Ein Kollege hat sich die geholt. Während ich geangelt habe, hat er entwirrt und entknotet



mal dran gedacht das es auch am kollege gelegen haben könnte ??


ich benutz die schnur schon seit jahren und kann nichts schlechtes sagen !!


----------



## Tipp (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



noob4ever schrieb:


> hmm, ich fand die schnurr auch sehr günstig, vor allem wenn man auf die tragkraft schaut... (erstaunlich)
> habe sie ausgepackt und mal gefühlt, scheint gar nicht soo schlecht zu sein, aber zum praxistest hat sie mich nicht überreden können, hat sie wer getestet und kann drüber berichten?



Ich habe damit schon einige größere Dorsche und Platten gefangen. Habe die Schnur jetzt ein Jahr drauf und bin recht zufrieden damit.
Fürs Süßwasser ist sie auch ganz gut zu gebrauchen.
Kann natürlich sein, dass andere da etwas anspruchsvoller sind als ich, aber für mich reicht sie.


----------



## Maui (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> Vieleicht kann der Kollege auch einfach nicht damit umgehen, falsch aufgespult oder ähnliches... Ich hatte anfangs auch Probleme mit der Power Pro, aber das lag wohl auch an mir...


 



> mal dran gedacht das es auch am kollege gelegen haben könnte ??


 
... Mit der Spiderwire gabs halt keine Probleme mehr!!!

PS: Ich hatte mal einen Akkuschrauber, den fand ich auch recht günstig... Jetzt hab ich einen von Bosch. 

Ich möchte hier keine "nur Teures ist gut Diskussion" vom Zaun brechen, denn auch ich habe Angelssachen von Lidl (Kescher, Angeltasche,...). Allerdings gibt es Dinge wo man keine Kompromisse machen sollte und Geflochtene Schnur gehört für mich auf jeden fall dazu.


----------



## TheFisherking (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Naja, also mir geht ja nix über die Tournament 8 Braid oder die Whiplash, wobei der Preis hier bei Lidl wirklich recht verführerisch ist...


----------



## Tipp (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Maui schrieb:


> PS: Ich hatte mal einen Akkuschrauber, den fand ich auch recht günstig... Jetzt hab ich einen von Bosch.



Ich würde mir lieber einen Makita als einen Boschschrauber kaufen, habe auch schon beide getestet.
Mit der geflochtenen Schnur vom Lidl habe ich persönlich bis jetzt echt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und auch da habe ich schon andere getestet. 
Ich habe schon Leute gesehen, die echt gute Autos kaputtgefahren haben.
Das lag sehr selten an den Autos, sondern meist an den Fahrern.

Ich glaube jeder hat so seine Vorlieben und Abneigungen, aber an der Qualität der Lidlschnur liegt es, meiner Meinung nach zumindest, eher nicht.


----------



## Maui (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> Ich würde mir lieber einen Makita als einen Boschschrauber kaufen,


Auf diesen Komentar hab ich nur gewartet, aber das es so schnell geht geht:q


----------



## Tipp (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Maui schrieb:


> Auf diesen Komentar hab ich nur gewartet, aber das es so schnell geht geht:q



Ich hab grad sehr viel Zeit, da mein Bruder sich verspätet und im Fernsehen nur Mist läuft.


----------



## Maui (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tipp schrieb:


> Ich hab grad sehr viel Zeit, da mein Bruder sich verspätet und im Fernsehen nur Mist läuft.


 
Der war gut |muahah:#6. ... ich muss jetzt erst mal die Hose wechseln.


----------



## TheFisherking (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Für den Fall empfehle ich den Universaleimer!

@Tipp: wenn's zu langweilig wird, geh doch in die Mediathek der ARD und hör Dir Stuss wie Diesen hier an....


----------



## andy72 (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

bei akkuschraubern ist DEWALT auch sehr gut !!!


----------



## Roy Digerhund (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Für den Fall empfehle ich den Universaleimer!



|wavey:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66048


----------



## Khaane (1. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tipp schrieb:


> Ich würde mir lieber einen Makita als einen Boschschrauber kaufen, habe auch schon beide getestet.



Da hat aber jemand wohl noch nicht mit den "blauen" Boschmaschinen gearbeitet - Da halten zumindest die Li-Ion Akkus.


----------



## noob4ever (2. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

drillt ihr eure fische mit akkuschraubern an euren ruten?^^
ich glaube ich bleib bei fireline was geflecht angeht...ich trau mich nicht:m


----------



## Slick (2. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Lidl Schnur sah vom optischen gut aus,aber ich bleib auch bei meiner Power Pro,kostet ja auch nicht viel mehr, zumindest die importierte aus den USA. #6

So weiter packen, in 2 Stunden gehts feedern.:vik:

Was man da alles so braucht. xD


Cheers


----------



## noob4ever (3. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

lidl angebote vorbei, keiner schreibt mehr...

über positives/negatives feedback der discounterartikel würden sich viele freuen|wavey:


----------



## Durstel (4. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



andy72 schrieb:


> bei akkuschraubern ist DEWALT auch sehr gut !!!



Aber der Ghettoblaster von Makita ist handlicher!


----------



## Kretzer83 (4. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



noob4ever schrieb:


> lidl angebote vorbei, keiner schreibt mehr...
> 
> über positives/negatives feedback der discounterartikel würden sich viele freuen|wavey:



dann musst dir nur die Mühe machen und nochmal ein paar seiten zurück blättern. Da steth doch was "top" und was "flop" ist...  

Ich finde (meint natürlich das Preisleistungsverhältnis): 

Rutenhalter: top
Rolle: gut
Schnur (geflochtene): gut
Tasche: gut (nach einem Jahr ein Plastikteil vom Vershluss abgebrochen)
Kescher: naja (ich habe ihn recht schnell geschrottet bekommen)
Knicklichter: naja (gab schpon diverse Sauerreien)
Rutensets: schlecht (hab ich aber nur angeschaut)
Hakensets: Schlecht (schlechte Knoten, Spitze schnell stumpf) habe aber mit den Aalhaken trostdem gefangen)
Kleinteile sets: Schlecht: ein paar braubare Teile, der rest steht rum und muss irgendwann entsorgt werden.


Zum anderen Zeug kann ich nix sagen, die Wathose würde ich mir wegen Weichmacher eh nicht kaufen, da habe ich schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit einer "ultralight Wathose" von Behr gemacht, so ein Müll kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus.


Das war meine Meinung! Wer es anders sieht wird auch subjektiv recht haben.


----------



## Honeyball (4. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Na gut, dann mein positives Feedback:
Statt Lidl-Tasche mit Boxen und großer Werkzeugkiste schleppe ich fortan 2 Lidl-Taschen mit Boxen und keine Werkzeugkiste nach Norwegen.
So können vor Ort die Teile, die ich an Board brauche, in die eine Tasche gepackt werden und der Rest bleibt in der anderen Tasche an Land...:m
Außerdem hab ich noch 4 große und eine kleine Box über, falls doch mal eine kaputt geht (bisher auch bei der schon über 3 Jahre alten erste Tasche noch nicht vorgekommen):m

Beim Packen des Gerödels für Norwegen hatte ich den einen oder anderen alten Lidl-Pilker in der Hand. Die sehen fast noch aus wie neu und sind immer noch genauso schwer, also als Gewicht bestens geeignet. Bei einem habe ich den angerosteten Sprengring und den Drilling ersetzt. Ich denke mal, den hab ich beim Entsalzen vergessen...#c (oder der Dorsch am Velfjord, der darauf gebissen hat, hatte vorher was Scharfes gegessen :m )


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So...auch noch eine Lidl Tasche ergattert,Hut ab.Für kleines Geld Top #6
Nur warum werden die Boxen nicht gleich hochkant reingepackt?
Intelligenztest für angelnde Schnäppchenjäger?
Naja..noch im Laden bestanden:q


----------



## crazylena (14. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nachdem ich feststellen musste das eine Rolle defekt war, hab ich die Hotline angerufen. Nach ein paar tagen war der neue Rolle da.


----------



## Jürgi (29. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



südhesse schrieb:


> also jetzt sag ich zu dem thema auch was wollte es mir zwar verkneifen aber egal^^
> also ich habe mir das rod-pot geholt und es ist mehr als nur gut vorallem zu dem preis
> ich habes zuällig in nem angelkatalog (genau das selbe) gesehen und da hat es statt 39.95     89.95 gekostet... ist das für 89.95 jetzt besser? also nach der logik die hier manche vertretten wohl schon.... meine güte leutees kommt nicht immer darauf an was das zeug kostet sonder ob die qualität bzw das preis leistungsverhätniss stimmt... wäre ja genauso wenn ich sagen würde nächste woche ist das waschmittel im angebot das kostet jetzt aber 3 euro weniger somit ist es auch schlechte qualität^^^also ich denke ihr wisst was ich damit sagen will


Hallo Leute,

das finde ich auch fällig richtig, den Fisch interessiert wirklich einen feuchten Kehrig was hinter der Schnur für viel oder wenig Geld an dem Angler steht. Was die Preise betrifft da sollte man auch immer das Gerät vergleichen. Dinge die nur einen bestimmten Namen aufgedruckt bekommen, stammen wie die Marmelde bei Discaunter auch mal eben von Zentis. Wie dem auch sei, Rollen und Ruten habe ich genug. Teure und weniger teure. Spasseshalbe habe ich die 3000 Rolle von Lidl gekauft und die macht für mich einen Recht soliden Eindruck. Die Rolle läuft ruhig und doch mal kraftvolles Gefühl vermittelt die. Für mich zieht mit der jeder locker einen 4 Kg Karpfen aus dem Wasser und der muss erstmal anbeissen, sonst ist die Shimano für 300 Euro auch "arbeitslos". Wenn es drum geht, bei gezielten Suche findet man auch eine gute Rolle für 40 Euro vom Markenhersteller aber eben vom Markenhersteller und trotz Angebot eben etwas teurer. Aber jedem das Seine. Eine billige Rolle die mal nicht so funktioniert nach 3 Jahren traut man nicht nach. Eine teure bleibt im Keller bis aller Ewigkeit und wartet auf die Reparatur. Wenn ich einen Tip geben kann kauft Rollen als Angebot im Doppelpack mit Preisnachlas vom Händler um die Ecke und einer Ersatzspulle als Dreingabe und ihr fährt damit am besten. Sehr gute Auslaufmodelle und nicht das neueste Modell


----------



## TheFisherking (29. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Zur 3000er-Rolle kann ich nur eins sagen:
Ich war heute im Angelladen einer großen deutschen Kette....
Und dort war exakt die gleiche Rolle - bis auf das kleinste Design gleich.
Nur im Laden steht Daiwa drauf und beim netten Discounter eben nicht. 
Der Preisunterschied ist aber nicht die Welt. Nur um die 20 Euro.


----------



## riecken (29. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe auch die tasche und beim umpacken ist mir aufgefallen das ich es mir auch sparen könnte da ich von der http://images.tradoria.de/b0daffdb137121652e9369f221240e79/thumbs/250/69/162929126_836258.jpg tasche in die tasche vom Lidl packen wollte und ich habe geguckt es sind GENAU die gleichen boxxen drinn...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Zur 3000er-Rolle kann ich nur eins sagen:
> Ich war heute im Angelladen einer großen deutschen Kette....
> Und dort war exakt die gleiche Rolle - bis auf das kleinste Design gleich.
> Nur im Laden steht Daiwa drauf und beim netten Discounter eben nicht.
> Der Preisunterschied ist aber nicht die Welt. Nur um die 20 Euro.



Kann gut sein, dass das Design absolut identisch ist, das Innenleben ist es deswegen nicht unbedingt.

Ich würde so ein Rolle nicht mehr kaufen, bei Crazylena ist sie ja scheinbar schon vor dem Angeln kaputt gewesen => sehr vertrauenserweckend.|rolleyes
Und für die, die es immer noch nicht mitgeschnitten haben: 
In meinem Profil, im Fotoalbum, hat es Bilder zum Getriebe der Rolle, anschauen lohnt und bringt Erkenntnis!


----------



## ernie1973 (29. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

...ich bin auch wieder schwach geworden, weil die Knicklichter jetzt auf 2,99 reduziert noch im Laden lagen - dafür habe ich sie mitgenommen (50 Stck) - zum Aalangeln reichen die mir völlig!

Die geflochtene Schnur ist garnicht übel - ich habe sie auf einer oft gefischten Rute schon 2 Jahre und bin sehr zufrieden damit - klar nehme ich ab und zu mal einige Meter runter, um kleinere Beschädigungen und daraus resultierenden Schnurbruch zu vermeiden - aber Tragkraft, Knotenfestigkeit, Abrieb, Aufspul- und Wurfeigenschaften sind völlig OK und können im Vergleich mit "teuren" Schnüren gut mithalten!

E.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (29. April 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, dass das Design absolut identisch ist, das Innenleben ist es deswegen nicht unbedingt.
> 
> Ich würde so ein Rolle nicht mehr kaufen, bei Crazylena ist sie ja scheinbar schon vor dem Angeln kaputt gewesen => sehr vertrauenserweckend.|rolleyes
> Und für die, die es immer noch nicht mitgeschnitten haben:
> In meinem Profil, im Fotoalbum, hat es Bilder zum Getriebe der Rolle, anschauen lohnt und bringt Erkenntnis!


 
Hej,
eigentlich wollte ich zu diesem Thema keine Meinung abgeben, aber.....

Zuerst einmal das Positive:
Ja, man erhält für relativ wenig Geld Waren, die dem Preis- Leistungsverhältnis entsprechen.
Ja, Teile die nicht zwingend zum direkten Kampfkontakt mit dem Fisch kommen (Taschen usw.) kann man bedenkenlos kaufen.

Teile jedoch, die über Erfolg und Mißerfolg entscheiden, sollten doch der Qualitätsprüfung unterzogen werden.

Sensitivfischer hat in seinem Profil den Verschleiß einer Lidl-Rolle dokumentiert nach einem harten Einsatz. Die vielen positiven Berichte hier über exakt diese Rolle kann ich nachvollziehen, aber sobald wirklich der Traumfisch beißt wäre es nicht nur ärgerlich diesen durch Qualitätsmängel zu verlieren, sondern es wäre fahrlässig dem Fisch auch diese Qualen aus zu setzen.

Ein Beispiel aus der Praxis:
Ich war mit Freunden Hechte angeln in Schweden. Mein bekannter hatte eine geflochtene Schnur aufgezogen, die er kurz vor dem Urlaub günstig erworben hatte (okay, war auch ein Angelhändler, aber aus dem Billigtisch im Licht). Ich hatte übrigens die gleiche Schnur drauf, nur vom Händler meines Vertrauens aufgezogen, der die Schnüre vor dem Aufziehehn prüft.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich konnte meine Hechte problemlos drillen und landen, während bei ihm ein kleiner Hecht noch ins Boot ging, dann gab es Schnurbruch! Wir prüften die Schnur, insbesondere da er mir etwas von einem "Hammerfisch"  erzählen wollte. Er knüpfte einen neuen Wirbel an und ich sagte ihm: "Lasse uns die Schnurn prüfen." Er zog, alles saß fest. Ich sagte ihm, er solle einmal die Schnur richtig belasten, also Wirbel ran, Vorfach ran und an einem Baumstamm eine Schlinge rumgewickelt, dort das geschirr eingehänkt und nach oben gehoben. Ratsch war die Schnur durch. Mit meiner musste man sehr stark belasten, meine Rute bog sich und wir brachen das Experiment ab.
Optisch war übrigens kein Unterschied zu sehen.

Soviel zu meinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## yukonjack (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Zur 3000er-Rolle kann ich nur eins sagen:
> Ich war heute im Angelladen einer großen deutschen Kette....
> Und dort war exakt die gleiche Rolle - bis auf das kleinste Design gleich.
> Nur im Laden steht Daiwa drauf und beim netten Discounter eben nicht.
> Der Preisunterschied ist aber nicht die Welt. Nur um die 20 Euro.


 nur 20,00€ Preisunterschied???, die ganze rolle kostet beim lidl nur 19,99€. also nimm den preisunterschied in die hand und kauf dir gleich 2 rollen beim lidl. ich meine, die rolle (4000der) macht einen ganz guten eindruck und wenn ich den zufälligen 2 meter waller am haken habe steige ich selbst ins wasser und zieh ihn raus(mach ich immer so). habe mir vor 2 jahren von sänger drei spezitec runner 2 gekauft, ich denke die kann man gut mit der crivit vergleichen. preis war absolut der gleiche. nach ca 250 harten angeltagen im fluss hat nun eine den geist augegeben. ich denke, 20,00€ in die hand genommen und ab zum lidl..........


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich  verstehe manche Leute nicht, die 300, 400, 500 oder mehr €uronen für ein (1) Angelgerät (EINE Rute und EINE Rolle!!!)  ausgeben #c, obwohl man auch mit preisgünstigerem Gerät kapitale Fische landen kann... 

Ich hab vor 3 Jahren ein Karpfenset aus´m "LIDL"  von meinem Cousin geschenkt bekommen (danke Dave #6), das ding hat keine 20 €uronen  gekostet, hat mehrere 20pfünder (und einen von knapp 28pfund) gelandet, "lebt" immernoch und bleibt auch (wenn sie es durchhält) mindestens die nächsten drei Jahre in gebrauch!!! Früher angelte man mit Weidenstöcken o.Ä. schon gezielt auf dicke Karpfen (speziel die Mönche), und das ging auch! Dem Fisch ist es völlig WURSCHT was da für ´ne Marke (oder auch NICHT-Marke) drauf steht...

Ist meine meinung, bitte fühlt euch NICHT persönlich angegriffen, wer sich teures Gerät leisten kann, bitte, hab ich nichts dagegen. 

AAAAAABER es gibt halt Leute die sowas von angeben MÜSSEN mit ihrem achso tollen überteuerten Zeugs, dass die Fische ja "NUR" auf dem teurem "HIGH-END" Gerät beißen und nicht auf so´n billigkram gefangen werden oder einem sowas wie "schmeiß weg den Müll den du da in der Hand hast" hinterhergerufen wird das es mich manchmal sowas von Ankotzt (darf man hier im Board Ankotzt schreiben?? #c wenn nicht bitte Löschen liebe MOD´S ), ich 348 Puls hab und am liebsten mal richtig ausrasten möchte!!!!! Doch dann sagt mir mein Verstand "bleib ruhig brauner, alles wird gut..." 

MfG Sascha|wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

war heute im lidl- nonfood- extraverkauf um mal einfach zu gucken. hinten in der letzten ecke gab es die zubehörtasche mit boxen, die ja hier schon mehrfach gelobt wurde, von 24,99 auf 12,00 runtergesetzt. da ich ja mit den bisherigen 2 gekauften sehr zufrieden war, habe ich also gleich zugeschlagen und eine 3. gekauft. nun kann ich also meine tasche nur mit pilkern und mefoblinkern nebst drillingen usw. in eine extratasche packen und freu mich, die große angelkiste zur norwegenreise im september zu hause lassen zu können.


----------



## guenialf (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo, ich bin kein großer Schreiber aber ich glaube zu diesem Thema muß ich was schreiben.
Ich habe zum Geburtstag eine Shark Fin bekommen.
Nach anfänglichen, starken Bedenken stellte sich aber heraus das diese Rolle zu den guten gehört und langsam zur Lieblingsfreilaufrolle wurde.
Dieses Jahr dann der Totalausfall des Freilaufes.
Garantie abgelaufen. Als alter Techniker muß man natürlich nachsehen was defekt ist. Tiefe Trauer über den Schaden, ein Teilebruch ist verantwortlich.
Nach kurzer Trauer habe ich mich dann entschlossen die Servicenummer der verantwortlichen Fa. anzurufen, dort wurde mir mitgeteilt ich solle meine Adresse und Tel.-Nr.: an folgende Adresse schicken.(sevice@fantastic-for-fishing)
Natürlich habe ich das sofort getan.
Innerhalb weniger Stunden habe ich die Antwort erhalten, das eine Ersatzrolle auf dem weg zu mir ist.
Die Rolle habe ich auch erhalten.
Vielen Dank an die Leute von Fantastic-for-Fishing und ganz besonders an Thomas Schmerwitz .
Ich werde das Angelzubehör von Lidel mit anderen Augen sehen und selbst kaufen.


----------



## Gemini (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die grosszügigen Service-Leistungen machen die Lidl Non-Food-
Lieferanten nicht so ganz freiwillig 

Das liegt daran dass selbst aberwitzige Endkundenbeschwerden 
bei den Geschäftsführern des jeweiligen Bereichs landen und 
dieser dann seinem Diener (Lieferanten) einen telefonischen 
Einlauf verpasst der sich gewaschen hat 

Für den Verbraucher aber schon ganz praktisch.


----------



## Khaane (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Evtl. für den einen oder anderen interessant: 

Bei Lidl gibts Snowboardhosen für knapp 20 € im Angebot, die eignen sich sehr gut für Spinnfischen von Land und Boot aus, da sie wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv sind.

Hatte letztes Jahr meine Shimano-Hose beim Snowboarden an, ging sehr gut - Andersrum gehts natürlich auch. 

http://www.lidl.de/de/Der-Berg-ruft-ab-24-10-/CRIVIT-Herren-Snowboardhose


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Khaane schrieb:


> Evtl. für den einen oder anderen interessant:
> 
> Bei Lidl gibts Snowboardhosen für knapp 20 € im Angebot, die eignen sich sehr gut für Spinnfischen von Land und Boot aus, da sie wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv sind.
> 
> ...


 


Danke für den Tipp.#6

Aber wenn du die Produktbeschreibung mal aufmerksam liest,
dann wirst du feststellen,dass der Hersteller (Verkäufer) selbst nicht weiss,was er verkauft.
Mal wird von Wasserdicht,mal von Wasserabweisend gesprochen.
Aber egal,welche Eigenschaften dieses Teil nun wirklich hat,bei dem Preis kann man sich max. eine feuchte Hose einfangen.:m


----------



## tinostralsund (18. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ab 29.03.2012 st es wieder soweit.


----------



## welsstipper (18. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



*HARDCORE-ANGLER* schrieb:


> AAAAAABER es gibt halt Leute die sowas von angeben MÜSSEN mit ihrem achso tollen überteuerten Zeugs, dass die Fische ja "NUR" auf dem teurem "HIGH-END" Gerät beißen und nicht auf so´n billigkram gefangen werden oder einem sowas wie "schmeiß weg den Müll den du da in der Hand hast" hinterhergerufen wird das es mich manchmal sowas von Ankotzt (darf man hier im Board Ankotzt schreiben?? #c wenn nicht bitte Löschen liebe MOD´S ), ich 348 Puls hab und am liebsten mal richtig ausrasten möchte!!!!! Doch dann sagt mir mein Verstand "bleib ruhig brauner, alles wird gut..."
> 
> MfG Sascha|wavey:



|good:|good:|good:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:


----------



## erT (18. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



tinostralsund schrieb:


> ab 29.03.2012 st es wieder soweit.



Was istn das für ne Karpfenrute, die da im Programm ist?
http://www.lidl.de/de/Herrliche-Gartenzeit-29-03-/Angelrute-BB-Steck-Carp-360-WG-90g
Bei über 90€ Lidl-Preis, muss das ja förmlich ein highend Produkt sein.
Kenn die wer?


----------



## erT (18. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Doppelpost...entschuldigt


----------



## flowree (18. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich tippe eher mal auf eine falsche Verpreisung! |kopfkrat


----------



## Spinfisher95 (18. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Rolle sammeln können ?
Sie war schon ein paar mal mehr im Programm, vielleicht kann sie ja jemand empfehlen ? |wavey:
http://www.lidl.de/de/Herrliche-Gartenzeit-29-03-/CRIVIT-Angelfreilaufrolle


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe auch mal drüber geguckt.
Bei der Rolle kann man bei dem Preis nicht viel falsch machen.
Die Tasche ist klasse und unschlagbar günstig.
Den Rest kann man dann doch eher vergessen......


----------



## Ulli3D (18. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wobei die Tasche im Preis deutlich zugelegt hat, bin zum Glück damit eingedeckt  :m


----------



## Shadrap (18. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wobei die Tasche im Preis deutlich zugelegt hat ...


 
Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Ich habe die schon ein paar Jahre im Einsatz und meine, daß der Preis damals noch knapp unter 20 Euro lag. Trotzdem eine klare Empfehlung. 

Die Rutenauflage (Dreibein) habe ich mir auch mal zugelegt und bin damit auch bestens zufrieden.


----------



## siloaffe (18. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal drüber geguckt.
> Bei der Rolle kann man bei dem Preis nicht viel falsch machen.
> Die Tasche ist klasse und unschlagbar günstig.
> Den Rest kann man dann doch eher vergessen......




Gut gebrüllt:m 

Ich werd mir mal ne 5000er Rolle holen und sie am Rhein testen. 
Wenn sie ne Saison überlebt ist sie wirklich gut da ich zu 90% in voller Strömung mit Körben 150-270g + Futter feedere:m

Evtl ist noch das Dreibein brauchbar aber das gibts scheinbar nur online.....


----------



## Hoscheck (18. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Rolle gibts aber auch nur online.


----------



## Spinfisher95 (18. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Tasche und das Dreibein sind für den kleinen Preis echt top.!
Die Rolle werde ich mir in der 3000er Größe zulegen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Zur 3000er-Rolle kann ich nur eins sagen:
> Ich war heute im Angelladen einer großen deutschen Kette....
> Und dort war exakt die gleiche Rolle - bis auf das kleinste Design gleich.
> Nur im Laden steht Daiwa drauf und beim netten Discounter eben nicht.
> Der Preisunterschied ist aber nicht die Welt. Nur um die 20 Euro.



Also erstens sind 20 Euro Preisunterschied für meinen Begriff 'ne Menge und zweitens, hat es nicht viel zu sagen, dass das Design eines Gehäuses oder einer kompletten Rolle identisch aussieht.
Daraus zu schließen, dass es sich um das gleiche Produkt handelt, ist naheliegend, verlockend, aber vielfach falsch.
Man kann darüber keine pauschale Aussage treffen, denn es gibt genügend Fälle, in denen gleich aussehendes auch identisch ist, in noch mehr Fällen ist es aber nicht so.
Dem zu Grunde liegt das, was man im Automobilbau Plattformstrategie nennt, in anderen Bereichen Baukastenprinzip, modularer Aufbau etc..
Ein Hersteller produziert für 10, 20, 30 oder 50 Marken am Markt und bietet dem Importeur/Großhändler an, sich was passendes zusammen zu stellen.
Heraus kommen dabei Produkte, z.B. Angelrollen, die das gleiche Gehäuse haben, sich äußerlich nur in der Lackierung und den Labels unterscheiden, aber sie haben sonst nicht viel gemein.
Die eine Rolle hat Kugellager für 48 Cent pro Stück, die andere welche für 19 Cent pro Stück, die eine hat ein Antriebsritzel aus Zinkspritzguss, die andere ein Antriebsritzel aus einer kaltgeschmiedeten Zinklegierung, von den Unterschieden bei den Fertigungstoleranzen ganz zu schweigen.
Also gleich ist eben nicht unbedingt gleich und wer bisher keine Trend Freewheeler bei AM- Angelsport oder Valium Runner bei Amngeldomäne gekauft hat, weil er an der Quali zweifelt, der braucht sich nun auch nicht nach einer Crivit- Freilaufrolle strecken, das wäre dumm.

Meine Crivit, die mir damals abbrannte, bekam ich nach einem bösen Brief, auch anstandslos ersetzt, sogar ohne die Rolle einzuschicken. Selbstredend, dass ich die Rolle auf dem einfacheren Weg, direkt in der Lidl- Filiale, auch sofort umgetauscht bekommen hätte, denn Umtausch, selbst nach längerem Gebrauch, ob defekt oder nicht, war und ist bei Aldi und Lidl überhaupt kein Thema, da gibt's überhaupt nix zu maulen.
Aber ganz ehrlich, da hab ich kein Bock drauf. Wenn mir am Vortag ein Megafisch durch die Lappen gegangen ist, ist das letzte was ich brauche, eine neue Rolle, die serienmäßig die gleiche Schwachstelle aufweist und durch die ich jederzeit wieder Fischverlust fürchten muss.
Ein Beispiel:
Meine Frau kaufte sich einen Ghettoblaster bei Aldi, so 'nen Tevion. Sie wollte das Ding, kostete um 30 Euro, hatte Sleepfunktion, konnte MP- 3, CD, auch gebrannte, Radio usw..., zum Musikhören zum bzw. beim Einschlafen.
Nach 4 Monaten wollte das CD- Laufwerk nicht mehr CDs erkennen. Also ab in den Aldi => umgetauscht.
Dauerte diesmal 3 Monate, das selbe Problem wieder.
Diesmal war einschicken angesagt, das Gerät wurde sofort getauscht, dauerte keine 14 Tage.
Ende vom Lied, das Gerät machte nach ca. 5 Monaten Zicken, wieder das CD- Laufwerk.
Mittlerweile hatte Aldi das Gerät wieder im Programm, also ab in die Filiale und dort Dampf abgelassen, wir bekamen das Gerät los und unser Geld zurück, obwohl der Kassenbon mittlerweile 1 Jahr alt war.
Nach 3- mal Umtausch also Schnauze voll und die Erkenntnis, dass ich:
- nie wieder Unterhaltungselektronik bei Aldi kaufe, 
- auch keine Haar- und Barttrimmer(ähnliche Erfahrung) mehr kaufe
- absolut keine Probleme bekomme, wenn ich umtauschen oder Geld zurück will,
- bei Aldi keinen Elektrotacker mehr kaufe, weil es im Handel dafür keine passenden Klammern gibt...(eigentlich Verbrauchsartikel)
- der Meinung bin, dass es manchmal besser wäre, die Sachen würden bei Aldi ein paar Euro mehr kosten und dafür die Qualität besser wäre
- bei Lidl auch nicht anderes erlebe(siehe Angelrolle)

Wer jetzt immer noch meint die Crivit Angelrolle kaufen zu müssen, bitte schön! Ich will dazu nicht weiter den Hals aufreißen, schließlich war ich ja mal genauso blöd, habe aber was draus gelernt.

Denkt drüber nach, guckt euch die Schadensbilder in meinem Album an und schaltet euer Hirn ein, ich kann es nur raten!
Die Tasche kann man ohne Zucken kaufen(hab selbst 4 Stück) den Rest lasst besser im Regal stehen, ist gescheiter.


----------



## erT (18. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Spinfisher95 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Rolle sammeln können ?
> Sie war schon ein paar mal mehr im Programm, vielleicht kann sie ja jemand empfehlen ? |wavey:
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Herrliche-Gartenzeit-29-03-/CRIVIT-Angelfreilaufrolle



Ehrlich gesagt würde ich die Ruten und Rollen von Aldi, Lidl (und Penny) alle über einen Kamm scheren.
Alles ist brauchbar und besonders für den Einstig gut geeignet, was an  Technik und beweglichen/belasteten Teilen drin steck hält aber nicht  ewig.
Ich fand die Aldi Rolle out of the Box garnicht schlechter als viele 30,  40 oder 50€ Rollen aus dem Angelladen. Innerhalb von wenigen Monaten Nutzung  am Forellenteich oder bei irgendwelchen 'Stippvisiten' war aber nicht  mehr viel von übrig und alles wubberte und klapperte nur noch.
Die Ruten finde ich für Wenigenutzung beim Ansitzen völlig ausreichend. Sind aber Schwer, nicht grad die schnellsten und der Rollenhalter macht dauerhaftes, festes Anschrauben wohl auch nicht lang mit.
Aber mein Gott...15 oder 20€ für beides. Was erwartet man? Man bekommt mehr als das!


----------



## Kretzer83 (18. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wegen Rolle: 
Habe davon vier Stück. War zunächst begeistert, heute würde ich sie lieber gegen eine gute tauschen.
Grund: Bremse hakelt wie Sau, Freilauf ist sehr grob. (Für Strömung schon in Ordnung, aber im Stillwasser nix...). Und wenn man mal nen 1,5kg Aal rauskurbelt bekommt man das Gefühl nicht los, dass bei der nächsten Umdrehung die Kurbel abfällt.


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (18. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hi morgen gibt es auch bei norma angelsachen |supergri


----------



## erT (18. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Jerkbaitbauer schrieb:


> hi morgen gibt es auch bei norma angelsachen |supergri



Die Tasche sieht ja schonmal genauso aus wie die von Lidl.
Hat wer nähere Informationen? Gabs das schonmal so?
Dann bräuchte ich nicht bis zum 29. warten.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo alle miteinander,

Norma:
- die Rutensets habe ich nicht identifizieren können - allein vom Prospekt/online her scheinen mir die vom LIDL besser - mal in die Hand nehmen... -Weiteres siehe unten!
- Zubehör-Tasche: bei LIDL mehr drin zum gleichen Preis.
- Rollen scheinen die gleichen wie beim LIDL zu sein, nur dort billiger (Aber ohne das Innenleben zu vergleichen schwierig zu sagen.)
- Bißanzeiger: keine Ahnung
-Kescher:von Paladin, würde aber den 5,- teureren vom LIDL holen, ist größer und wurde schon oft gut bewertet, hab ihn selbst auch.
- Angelzubehör-Set(Bauchbeutel mit Waage, Zange, ...): Paladin-Material, wer als Einsteiger noch nichts hat schlage ruhig zu - allein ne Zange kostet ca. 5,-
- die 2 Boxen würd ich lassen- meistens zu wenig Zeug dabei was man persönlich für sich brauchen kann und daher im Endeffekt zu teuer - gezielt im Angelladen kaufen, mit Erfahrung auch online.

LIDL:
- die Rutensets sind Paladin Concept Ruten und Concept ST Rollen
http://www.paladin.de/katalog/kat.html 
Ja, es sind "Anfänger-" bzw. "Testruten und -rollen". Mit etwas Aufwand beim Suchen wird man sicherlich Besseres zum gleichen Preis finden.
Ich würde auch nur zur kürzesten Rute greifen - nur 5 Ringe auf 3,00 m verteilt wären mir zu wenig, bei 2,10 m schon eher...

- Tasche, Kescher, Teleskoprutenhalter, Rolle und Knicklichter wurden häufig genug für gut befunden (Rolle genauso oft schlecht, eine Sache von Einsatzweise und Glück anscheinend...)
- die 2 teuren Ruten mit BB im Namen sind Paladin BIG BULL
- das Ruten Set für 58,99 ist die gleiche Rute-Rolle-Kombo wie für 22,99
- die Schnüre sind Paladin Classic Speziline, (und nebenbei, bei eigenen Tests, die einzigen die hielten was sie, in Sachen Durchmesser und Tragkraft, versprachen (20er Schnur => 80 cm Stör am Forellenteich, noch nie eine Perücke, OK, es gibt weichere)

zum Rest kann ich nicht viel sagen, schaut euch den Paladin-Katalog an und werdet fündig
(Crivit => http://fantastic-for-fishing.com/ => Paladin)

Fazit: Alles was dazu dient den Fisch bis zum Kescher zu kriegen ist für Einsteiger, Taschengeldempfänger und weniger verdienende Familienväter wie mich für gelegentliches Angeln auf weniger riesige Fische noch OK, wird aber bald ersetzt werden. Der Rest ist, bis auf die Zubehör-Boxen, völlig OK bis empfehlenswert.

Petri


----------



## erT (19. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> Norma:
> - Zubehör-Tasche: bei LIDL mehr drin zum gleichen Preis.



Wieso meinst du, bei Lidl wär mehr drin?
Die Boxen gibts doch bei Norma mit Sicherheit auch, auch wenn sie nicht explizit aufgeführt sind.
Ansonsten sehen die Taschen eigentlich identisch aus,.
Oder redest du vom 'Zubehör-Set' ?


----------



## siloaffe (19. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



erT schrieb:


> Wieso meinst du, bei Lidl wär mehr drin?
> Die Boxen gibts doch bei Norma mit Sicherheit auch, auch wenn sie nicht explizit aufgeführt sind.
> Ansonsten sehen die Taschen eigentlich identisch aus,.
> Oder redest du vom 'Zubehör-Set' ?




Ähm gucks dir nochmal an das sind 2 grundverschiedene Taschen!!!!


----------



## hans albers (19. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin

es gibt einige nützliche sachen ,die man bei lidl
bedenkenlos kaufen kann wie zb. fahrradbekleidung,handschuhe,
autopolitur, wasserkocher etc..

von  grösserer elektronik und computern würde ich allerdings abraten.

und aufs angeln bezogen:

ich habe das posen set, nen klapphocker und knicklichter
mal gekauft und war voll zufrieden....
diesmal wirds wohl die tasche sein.

rollen und ruten,.. naja  muss nicht sein.
(passt eh nicht mehr in keller


greetz
lars


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin erT,

Norma-Tasche 32 x 42 x 21 cm, *4* Klarsicht-Boxen
Lidl-Tasche     38 x 30 x 26 cm, *8* Klarsicht-Boxen
 also genau doppelt soviel drin...
Norma-Tasche ist von vorn zugänglich -
bei Lidl kann man die Boxen hochkant stellen
kann man alles im Prospekt/online lesen
muss aber zugeben: grün sind tatsächlich beide 

 Petri


----------



## erT (19. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich wette das mit den Boxen stand da vorhin nocht nicht 

So wie ich das den Bildern entnehme, sind bei der Lidl Tasche aber nicht alle Boxen im Hauptfach unterzubringen.
Da die Lidl-Tasche auch vorne den großen Reißverschluss hat, habe ich vermutet, das Hauptfach wär bei ihr auch von vorn zugänglich....aber der 'Aufsatz', den die Norma-Tasche hat, fehlt ihr ja. Das wollte mir auch nicht so recht auffallen.
Nun gut...Lidl scheint wirklich etwas mehr zu bieten.
Besten Dank


----------



## siloaffe (19. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei der Lideltasche sind 6 große Boxen im hauptfach und je eine kleine an der Seite, vorne ist noch ne große Tasche im Deckel ist ne flache tasche für Papiere..... 

Die Tasche ist genial und ich werd mir auf jeden noch eine holen!!!


----------



## Ulli3D (19. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und haltbar ist sie auch, ich hab meine (älteste) schon seit mindestens 5 Jahren, immer zu voll aber immer noch nichts kaputt


----------



## darula (21. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe die Norma Tsche gestern mal inspiziert. Also in das große Fach passt mind. noch eine Plastikbox mehr. Ledier sind für dei kleinen Aussentaschen keine Boxen dabei. Aber, wie oben geschrieben, ist ein Weiteres Fach "im Deckel". Die Tasche macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und ich würde meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass es der gleicher Hersteller ist. Wer noch keine hat und überlegt, kann bedenkenlos zugreifen!#h


----------



## Bodensee89 (21. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

weiß jemand wie die boxen eingeteilt sind bzw. ob man sogar die fächer selber einteilen kann ? 
Oder noch besser, hat jemand ein foto wo man die aufteilung sieht ? 

ich brauch nämlich eigentlich nur boxen :q und der preis wäre super.....


----------



## fenmaus (21. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Zitat von *Knispel* 

 
_Geh lieber in ein Fachgeschäft - das was auf dem Bild abgebildet ist, ist ohne Worte, das würde ich nicht geschenkt nehmen. Das ist kein Raubfischzubehör - Set, sondern eine Lachnummer ...._
 			 		 	 	 Hallo Lieber Angelkolege gebe dir recht ist ne Lachnummer.

das so genante Angelzubehör ist genauso schlecht wie das

Werkzeug-Set die sie anbieten. Wer Geld übrieg hat kanns,

ja kaufen. Spätens beim Gebrauch werden sie das nächste mal von solchen minder wertigen artikeln abstand nehmen.

Mein guter Rat: geht in den Fachhandel kann man auch wieder hingehen sollte es mal Probleme geben, wird auch
gut beraten. Euer Angelfreund Bob.#h#h#h



#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich geh eigentlich in fast jeden angelladen, den ich sehe, mal rein. von daher: 
ich kenne sehr gute fachhändler, ich habe aber auch einige verkäufer kennengelernt, die haben genauso viel ahnung wie die miezen bei lidl.
ich verdiene nicht unbedingt wenig, ich hab aber auch schon wie viele, viele leute zeiten mit alg oder gar hartz IV gehabt. und einige fachhändler wie scheinbar auch einige angler sind scheinbar der meinung, angeln sei etwas nur für besserverdiener.
ich kenne einige fachgeschäfte, in denen finde ich mich als angler mit inzwischen 40 jahren angel-erfahrung nur schlecht zurecht, schlimm wirds dann erst recht, wenn der "fachmann" mir alles versucht aufzuquatschen, nicht aber das zeigt, was ich brauche.
wenn ich mir überlege, ein vater, der gerade jetzt vor ostern dem drängen seines sprößlings nachgeben möchte, ihm endlich mal das angeln zu zeigen, ohne das man weiß, wie lange diese phase andauert, oder der erst mal ausschließlich für 1 urlaub etwas braucht, geht in eines der im vorherigen absatz beschriebenen geschäfte, dann tut dieser mir nur leid.
ich hatte schon richtig teure "markenware", die hat nicht allzu lange gehalten und das verhalten so manch fachhändler war gar nicht so kulant oder gar serviceorientiert!
ich schaue mir die ware bei den discountern gerne mal genau an und bewerte sie für mich selbst. u.a. führte mich das dazu, daß ich mehrere der qualitativ sehr hochwertigen lidltaschen habe und auch mit einer umgebauten werkzeugkiste vom discounter recht zufrieden bin.
wenn ich eine neue angel für mich brauche, dann gehe ich ausschließlich zum fachhändler meines vertrauens ( schöne grüße nach geltow ;-) ), wenn ich aber kleinigkeiten oder verbrauchsmaterial brauche, schaue ich mir auch das kostengünstige angebot des discounters oder auch des billig- "fach"händlers an.
ich kenne gute fachhändler, die sehen das genau so...  die leute, die "dabei" bleiben, die kommen dann auch später zu ihnen.


----------



## bear grylls (21. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

für angel einsteiger vieleicht nicht schlecht, aber allen anderen würde ich davon abrraten , diese ware ist meistens sehr minderwertig , nicht der standart dem man aus dem fachgeschäfft gewohnt ist


----------



## Pit der Barsch (21. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Jaja und Morgen im Baumarkt ein Fahrrad kaufen|uhoh:


----------



## micvo (21. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo
Also die Tasche von Norma ist super. Es passen 5 Kisten vorne rein. 4 sind dabei.
Im Deckel sind 2 Stofftrenner dabei die man über Klettverschluss verstellen kann. Es geht viel kleinkram noch in die Seitentaschen rein.
Ich finde sie OK. Die im Lidl hab ich noch nicht gesehen. werde sie mir aber genau anschauen.
MfG
Michael


----------



## fen-bob (21. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ich geh eigentlich in fast jeden angelladen, den ich sehe, mal rein. von daher:
> ich kenne sehr gute fachhändler, ich habe aber auch einige verkäufer kennengelernt, die haben genauso viel ahnung wie die miezen bei lidl.
> ich verdiene nicht unbedingt wenig, ich hab aber auch schon wie viele, viele leute zeiten mit alg oder gar hartz IV gehabt. und einige fachhändler wie scheinbar auch einige angler sind scheinbar der meinung, angeln sei etwas nur für besserverdiener.
> ich kenne einige fachgeschäfte, in denen finde ich mich als angler mit inzwischen 40 jahren angel-erfahrung nur schlecht zurecht, schlimm wirds dann erst recht, wenn der "fachmann" mir alles versucht aufzuquatschen, nicht aber das zeigt, was ich brauche.
> ...


 
es ist ja schön das jeder seine Meinung dazu sagt.

aber kann das sein das du in deinen so genanten 40 Jahren, 

Angler Erfahrung|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat irgendwas verpasst hast.

Solltest nicht Fischen sondern Roman schreiben kommt

bestimmt gut an.#c Und die Miezen bei Liedl heißen Verkäuferinern #h

fals dir auch dieses in deinen 40 profi Jahren entgangen ist.

Ich wünsche dir auch die Nächsten 40 Jahre Viel Spass,

beim Angeln mit deinem super - Profiset.#:#:#:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



fenmaus schrieb:


> das so genante Angelzubehör ist genauso schlecht wie das
> 
> Werkzeug-Set die sie anbieten. Spätens beim Gebrauch werden sie das nächste mal von solchen minder wertigen artikeln abstand nehmen.
> 
> ...





fen-bob schrieb:


> es ist ja schön das jeder seine Meinung dazu sagt.
> 
> aber kann das sein das du in deinen so genanten 40 Jahren,
> 
> ...



@Leopard

Durchstrukturierter Beitrag zur Sache.#6 Neben der immer wieder erwähnten Tasche, die man sich unbedingt holen sollte, werf ich mal noch die Freilaufrolle in's Rennen. Zum Aalangeln hab ich zwei davon schon 'ne Weile im Einsatz, ist zwar keine Spitzenqualität aber für den Zweck und das Geld durchaus brauchbar.

@Fenmaus alias Bob; fen-bob

Mal abgesehen davon, daß dein Vortrag für die Tonne ist, kommst du mit deinem Account bissken durcheinander?


----------



## fen-bob (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo auf deine Antwort: Ich weis nicht wie lange du schon fischt, aber ich nehme zum fischen auf Aal eine ganz normale
stationärrolle. Warum gibt es den Aalglocken bitte?

Sorry hab ich ganz vergessen Aalglocken gibt es ja nicht im

Supermarkt#d musst hald leider in den wie ihr meint schlechten Fachhandel gehen.
Danke für eure Tips ab Morgen kaufe ich mir meine Unterhose 
beim  Metzger #q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



			
				fen-bob;3581197
Danke für eure Tips ab Morgen kaufe ich mir meine Unterhose 
beim  Metzger #q[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wegen kannst du dir auch deine Mütze mit'm Kran aufsetzen, du Bob!#h


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich würde meine unterhose jedenfalls beim metzger kaufen, wenn sie nach meiner begutachtung die von mir gewünschte qualität hätte und günstiger wäre als im klamottenshop.
und das profiset beim discounter wäre eben NACH BEGUTACHTUNG nichts für mich, der preis wäre aber für mich fair für die erste rute für meine 5- jährige nichte, sollte sie nicht mehr nur mit dabei sein sondern selbst mal nicht nur mit stippe angeln wollen. ist jedenfalls wesentlich besser von der qualität als so manch "absolut billiges supersonderangebot" manches "fachhändlers"! ( wie gesagt, ich meine damit nicht die wirklich guten ihrer zunft!!! )


----------



## kerasounta (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ruten und rolle kann man getrost wo anders kaufen....
aber so Sachen wie Schirm -Klappsitz -Tacklebox-Rod Pod werden beim lidl nicht schlechter sein als wo anders...

ich denke mal das die günstigen Sachen bei lidl sicherlich nicht schlechter sein werden als bei einem Händler in Bezug auf die oben genannten Gerätschaften...

Lidl arbeitet in der Regel bei Rollen und Ruten mit der Firma B-Square und damit habe ich keine gute Erfahrung gemacht...

muss aber dazu sagen das am Mittelmeer der Salzgehalt so hoch ist das auch der eine oder andere Markenhersteller aus Deutschland Probleme bekommt...

ich bin neugierig was beim nächsten mal beim Lidl zu kaufen gibt....


----------



## degl (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Frage an Radio Eriwan: Kann man bei Lidl "Angelsachen" kaufen?

Antwort: Im Prinzip ja, jedenfalls sehen sie wie "Angelsachen" aus........#h

gruß degl


----------



## flasha (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mir wegen kannst du dir auch deine Mütze mit'm Kran aufsetzen, du Bob!#h



Es fehlt die Rubrik: Spruch des Tages in diesem Board.#6

Die Rutenständer sind diesmal aber nicht dabei oder?Zumindest konnte ich diese im Prospekt nicht finden. Schade.


----------



## kerasounta (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

boah !

hab grad das Prospekt gesehen #d

bloß nicht diese Rute in 4,20 m kaufen...da steht zwar 40-100gr Wurfgewicht...ziehst de die rute mit 100gr voll durch ist die Spitze so gut wie wech..isn Bambusstock #t

und die Schnüre würd ich auch nicht kaufen..

spreche aus Erfahrung #q


----------



## Kretzer83 (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



kerasounta schrieb:


> und die Schnüre würd ich auch nicht kaufen..
> 
> spreche aus Erfahrung #q



Ich fand die eigentlich ganz gut, oder was war dein Problem mit den Schnüren (also ich meine die Monofilen)?


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@flasha , was verstehst du unter rutenständer? teleskoprutenhalter ist auch dieses mal dabei. http://www.lidl.de/de/Herrliche-Gartenzeit-29-03-/CRIVIT-Teleskoprutenhalter
ohne qualitätsurteil meinerseits, da ich so etwas für mein angeln nicht brauche. ;-)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...
> @Fenmaus alias Bob; fen-bob
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, daß dein Vortrag für die Tonne ist, kommst du mit deinem Account bissken durcheinander?



Weiß gar nicht, was der überhaupt noch hier macht???
Ein Typ und zwei Accounts ? => den würd ich rausschmeißen!!!

Wo sind die Mods; schmeißt den Typen raus, der soll sonstwo rumtrollen und Stapler fahren?!!!#d


----------



## ernie1973 (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



fenmaus schrieb:


> Zitat von *Knispel*
> 
> 
> _Geh lieber in ein Fachgeschäft - das was auf dem Bild abgebildet ist, ist ohne Worte, das würde ich nicht geschenkt nehmen. Das ist kein Raubfischzubehör - Set, sondern eine Lachnummer ...._
> ...



Ich glaube die Kunst besteht nur darin, den "Plunder" von den Sachen zu unterscheiden, die gut & günstig sind!

Ich habe Rutentaschen, Kescher & Bißanzeiger vom Discounter - und hätte für vergleichbare Qualität im Fachhandel ca. das Doppelte bezahlt!

Auch Rollen für´s einfache Grundangeln / Aalangeln habe ich seit Jahren im Gebrauch und sie sind einwandfrei!...sicher nicht High-Tech - aber ich habe für unter 20 € auch noch keine vergleichbare Qualität gefunden!

Den Rest kaufe ich auch nicht im Discounter - aber unreflektiert zu pauschalisieren und zu behaupten, dass dort "alles schlecht" sei, oder im Fachgeschäft "alles gut" sei, trifft nicht ins Schwarze.

...und ganz im Ernst - weißt Du eigentlich wieviel China-billig Plunder auch in jedem größeren Fachmarkt rumliegen/-stehen?

Also - es bleibt dabei - die Kunst ist es, die guten Sachen für den persönlichen Gebrauch zu finden & zu erkennen!

Mist gibt es überall zu kaufen!

Ernie


----------



## sprogoe (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

dieser threat ist inzwischen schon wie das echte Leben:

du fragst jemanden höflich, wie es ihm geht und der typ haut dir sofort eine rein, weil er den miesesten tag seines lebens hat.

da fragt jemand nach den erfahrungen mit lidl angelgeräten und es werden irgendwann persönliche und beleidigende angriffe gestartet.

leopard_afrika /dirk,

ich kenne dich und deine beiträge / besonders im ultimativen räucherthreat / ja nun schon länger und weiß, daß du gerne sehr ausführlich berichtest, dabei sind deine beiträge aber auch sach- und fachgerecht und so mancher konnte daraus etwas lernen.
auch dein beitrag 2147 ist in meinen augen als persönliche meinung zu verstehen und du hast niemanden angegriffen.
stattdessen mußt du persönliche angriffe hinnehmen, die völlig unangebracht sind.

ich persönlich ziehe meinen hut vor dir, allein schon dafür, daß du dennoch ruhig und gelassen bleibst, auch wenn man dir auf die füße tritt.
lass dich nicht beirren und leiste weiterhin deine beiträge hier im AB und wie lang deine berichte werden sollte man dir selber überlassen.

gruß siggi


----------



## flasha (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @flasha , was verstehst du unter rutenständer? teleskoprutenhalter ist auch dieses mal dabei. http://www.lidl.de/de/Herrliche-Gartenzeit-29-03-/CRIVIT-Teleskoprutenhalter
> ohne qualitätsurteil meinerseits, da ich so etwas für mein angeln nicht brauche. ;-)



Genau das Teil meine ich auch. :m

Kann es sein, das es in den Märkten, unterschiedliche Angebote gibt? Auf dem Plakat bei uns waren nur die Ruten, Hose, Tasche, Posensortiment aufgeführt. 

Aber danke leopard für den Link. Ansonsten bestell ich mir das gute Ding.


----------



## kati48268 (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



sprogoe schrieb:


> dieser threat ist inzwischen schon wie das echte Leben:
> 
> du fragst jemanden höflich, wie es ihm geht und der typ haut dir sofort eine rein, weil er den miesesten tag seines lebens hat.


Sehr schön!!!

Ist aber immer so, sobald man hier Lidl & Co., Askari, etc. nur erwähnst.
Darf man einfach nicht ernst nehmen und muss man überlesen.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Kunst besteht nur darin, den "Plunder" von den Sachen zu unterscheiden, die gut & günstig sind!...


Diese Kunst bedarf aber eines vorhandenen Mindest-Intellekts und da ist hier machmal mehr Schrott zu finden, als in jedem Aldiregal.


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ all, macht keinen terz draus, ich habs so gut wie überlesen, 3 min erhöhter blutdruck und dann war`s schon vorbei.


----------



## fen-bob (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht, was der überhaupt noch hier macht???
> Ein Typ und zwei Accounts ? => den würd ich rausschmeißen!!!
> 
> Wo sind die Mods; schmeißt den Typen raus, der soll sonstwo rumtrollen und Stapler fahren?!!!#d


 
Danke für deine Beleidigungen wenst nicht mehr wie solche

Aussagen hast find ich das Traurig#c#c#c 

Ich bin der Meinung das gehört nicht zum Fischen.

Soll Jeder sein Angelzubehör kaufen wie er meint.

Die super Angelausrüstung kann er ja dan testen,

schade für den Fisch der dan anbeist meistens schwimmt

er weiter weil der Haken und Zilck den Anforderungen,

nicht stand hält. Von Angel und Rolle abgesehen,

aber was solls anscheinend gibts Leute die kaufen alles. 

das ergebnis ist geb einmal Geld aus dan hab ich was auf 

dauer wen ich im Fachhandel meine Wahre kaufe. |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ein_Angler (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Cool und danke das ihr mich auf Lidl aufmerksam gemacht habt, denn ich muss mir nochmal so eine Tasche sichern. 
Diese Tasche ist echt genial und für den Preis, und es wird jetzt meine dritte, so kann ich mir eine für Hecht, eine für Zander, und eine für Forelle und Barsch zusammenstellen. Wenn es diese Boxen nur mit queren Fächern geben würde und nicht nur längs dann würde ich mir glaube ich noch 2 davon kaufen. 

Zum 10€ Rutenständer muss ich sagen das er richtig billig, nicht günstig, sondern billig ist, aber ich konnte ihn in 2 Jahren Rheinangeln noch nicht schrotten obwohl ich davon ausgegangen war das er nur eine Saison aushalten würde. 

Zu dem Rest werde ich mir keine Meinung bilden, weil ich nicht vorhabe mir das zu kaufen um es zu beurteilen, aber es sieht minderwertig aus, im Vergleich zu manchem anderem Hersteller in der Preisklasse.


----------



## Slick (22. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kann wer was zu den Knicklichtern sagen?

Danke


----------



## siloaffe (23. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Slick schrieb:


> Kann wer was zu den Knicklichtern sagen?
> 
> Danke



Die sind top!#6
Leuchtdauer ca. 12 Stunden


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



fen-bob schrieb:


> Danke für deine Beleidigungen wenst nicht mehr wie solche
> 
> Aussagen hast find ich das Traurig#c#c#c
> 
> ...



Es ist ein totaler Irrglaube, dass man automatisch für mehr Geld im Fachmarkt auch immer automatisch "bessere" Ware bekommt - auch dort gibt es Plunder, der nix taugt, sowie manche Artikel bei den Discounter Sachen überraschend gut sind für den dortigen Preis.

Also gilt es überall selber die guten Sachen von den miesen Sachen zu unterscheiden!

...nur weil´s im Fachgeschäft rumliegt und teurer ist, muss es noch lange keine bessere Qualität sein.

Ein erfahrener Angler wird in der Lage sein, das, was er braucht zu beurteilen, wenn er es in die Hand nimmt und begutachtet.

...unerfahrene Angler können das nicht & sollten im Idealfall mit einer vernünftigen Beratung im Fachgeschäft kaufen - ABER: meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass dort unerfahrene Angler auch oft (nicht immer!) über´s Ohr gehauen werden, weil ihre Unkenntnis von Verkäufern gerne ausgenutzt wird, um ihnen überteuerte Ladenhüter anzudrehen!(einige meiner Bekannten haben die Prüfung erst vor kurzer Zeit gemacht und ich war teilweise schockiert, was man denen im "Fachgeschäft" so alles angedreht hat, wenn sie alleine einkaufen gegangen sind & sich auf die "Beratung" verlassen haben.....!!!).

Jemand, der selber noch keine Ahnung vom Angeln hat, der sollte seine Erstausrüstung immer mit einem Freund, Bekannten oder Kollegen zusammenstellen, der schon länger angelt & Ahnung hat!

Aber die "Fachgeschäfte" als durchweg "toll" anzupreisen ist Quark!

Sicher - wenn der Inhaber / Verkäufer selber angelt, dann *kann* es sein, dass man gut beraten wird.

Wenn der Verkäufer aber nur dort arbeitet, weil er nix anderes gefunden hat & selber keinen Plan vom angeln hat, dann kann die "Beratung" im Fachgeschäft auch schnell mal zum Disaster werden - habe ich selber schon erlebt bei Verkäufern, die versucht haben, mir Mist zu erzählen & zu verkaufen - und ich angle seitdem ich 3 Jahre alt bin und halte mich für nicht ganz unerfahren was das Equipment für meine Bedürfnisse angeht!



Aber DU scheinst ja die Weisheit gepachtet zu haben - oder Du hast einen Angelladen (???) und bist neidisch auf deren Preis- Leistungsverhältnis bei MANCHEN Artikeln) - keine Ahnung - jedenfalls ist Deine Pauschalkritik an allen Discounterprodukten ziemlich unsinnig und entbehrt jeder realen Grundlage!

...von Deinen Manieren hier drin mal ganz zu schweigen!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Es ist ein totaler Irrglaube, dass man automatisch für mehr Geld im Fachmarkt auch immer automatisch "bessere" Ware bekommt - auch dort gibt es Plunder, der nix taugt, sowie manche Artikel bei den Discounter Sachen überraschend gut sind für den dortigen Preis.
> ...



Das ist absolut korrekt. 

Man darf nicht vergessen das auch der Discounter die gesetzlichen Garantie und Gewährleistungsansprüche nicht aushebeln kann. Daher wird er sich wohl überlegen was er kauft, eine hohe Reklamationsquote ist nicht erwünscht und definitiv mit noch höheren Kosten verbunden. Es bedeutet zwar nicht unbedingt das man mehr für das gleiche Geld erhält aber man kan davon ausgehen dass man durchaus brauchbare Ware bekommt mit der man Fische fangen kann.

Ich habe mit mehreren Gerätehändlern bezüglich der Discounteraktionen gesprochen und der einschlägige Tenor war sogar positiv. Denn wenn einer es ausprobieren will und gerade sowieso im Discounter einkauft nimmt er es eben mit. Wenn er dabei bleibt wird er auch  beim Händler einkaufen und mit der Zeit wachsen auch die Ansprüche, daher sehen es die meisten nicht als Problem an sondern als wilkommene unbezahlte Werbeaktion die mit einer gewissen Zeitverzögerung greift.


----------



## ralle (23. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich möchte euch bitten, das Thema sachlich und fair im persönlichen Umgang miteinander weiter zu diskutieren.

Falls das einige nicht können mach ich hier mal fuer ne Zeit ein Schloss vor!


----------



## Gemini (23. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Man darf nicht vergessen das auch der Discounter die gesetzlichen Garantie und Gewährleistungsansprüche nicht aushebeln kann.



Nicht nur das, die gesetzlichen Forderungen werden ja meist übererfüllt. Erweiterte Gewährleistung, eigene, viel schärfere Max-Werte als vom Gesetzgeber gefordert bei Gefahrstoffen (siehe ROHS), penible QCs, die natürlich der Lieferant bezahlen darf usw. Für Lieferanten kein Spass, die Anforderungen an das Produkt kommen dem Endkunden aber sehr zugute.


----------



## erT (23. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Man darf nicht vergessen das auch der Discounter die gesetzlichen Garantie und Gewährleistungsansprüche nicht aushebeln kann. Daher wird er sich wohl überlegen was er kauft, [...]



Genauso musst du dir aber vor Augen führen, dass solche Discounter teilweise Ausschüsse aus der Produktion großer (namenhafter) Hersteller aufkaufen. Das betrifft z.B. Werkzeug, welches Fehlern beim Härten unterlag.
Demnach sind einige Dinge bewusst auf Wenignutzung für den 'Anfängerbedarf' ausgelegt. 
Dieser Aspekt beudeutet natürlich auch, dass solche Angebote starke Qualitätsschwankungen aufweisen können,
was wiederum aber auch bedeuten kann, dass man u.U. wirklich gutes Zeug erwischt.
Das erklärt auch den Zwiespalt der persönlichen Erfahrungen, der sich durch die ganze Palette an Angeboten der Discounter zeiht.


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



erT schrieb:


> Genauso musst du dir aber vor Augen führen, dass solche Discounter teilweise Ausschüsse aus der Produktion großer (namenhafter) Hersteller aufkaufen. Das betrifft z.B. Werkzeug, welches Fehlern beim Härten unterlag.
> Demnach sind einige Dinge bewusst auf Wenignutzung für den 'Anfängerbedarf' ausgelegt.
> Dieser Aspekt beudeutet natürlich auch, dass solche Angebote starke Qualitätsschwankungen aufweisen können,
> was wiederum aber auch bedeuten kann, dass man u.U. wirklich gutes Zeug erwischt.
> Das erklärt auch den Zwiespalt der persönlichen Erfahrungen, der sich durch die ganze Palette an Angeboten der Discounter zeiht.


Das ist mir ebenfalls bewusst, nur kein Handwerker würde sich ernsthaft mit Discounter Werkzeug abgeben, zumindest keinen den ich kenne. 

Das Angelgerät als B Ware eingekauft wird halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich, denn dazu ist der Aufwand drum herum dabei für den Discounter zu groß, Labeling etc. und selbst wenn er die Ruten als B Ware kauft, dan muß man erst mal die Frage stellen was versteht man hier unter B Ware, eine unsaubere Lackierung oder Wicklung kan man verschmerzen. einen offensichtlichen Mangel am Blank wird er sicher nicht einkaufen.

Ich habe ja gesagt das man nicht mehr kriegt als das was man gezahlt hat. Ich würde Jack Ruskin nur ungern erneut zitierenm, weil es mir langsam auf den Zeiger geht.

Es ist eben Anfänger Material, denn HE wird man beim Discounter eher selten kaufen, das schließt alleine die Verkaufsstrategie und der Kundenstamm aus.


----------



## degl (23. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nu liegt das Zeug auch hier bei "Penny" rum........mal anschauen dachte ich und UUUUUPS......da steht sogar "Premium" drauf.

In "die Hand" nehmen war nicht, also nur einen Blick auf die Rolle...............O.K. damit wird man Fisch fangen........keine Frage.........aber Premium??????? und das für 19.99 als ganzes Set............da waren die Produktdesigner aber sehr "offensiv".

Nicht mal meinen Enkel(den ich irgendwann mal hoffentlich haben werde) würde ich damit an den Dorfteich lassen.

gruß degl


----------



## kerasounta (23. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Ich fand die eigentlich ganz gut, oder was war dein Problem mit den Schnüren (also ich meine die Monofilen)?



Da ich nur am Meer angle müssen die Schnüre auh Salzwasser standhalten..

sagen wir mal so...die Schnüre sind für dicke sehr steif und minderwertiger Qualität..reißfest sind sie

die Wurfeigenschaften und Abrolleigenschaften auf der brandungsrolle sind übel..#d

und nach n paar Wochen am mittelmeer waren die Schnüre nicht zu gebrauchen...

natürlich sind die Schnüre günstig und für Süßwasser geeignet...

für mich waren Sie unzureichend, habe dann für 3 euro mehr bei einem gr. Fachhändler Schnüre gekauft und war damit zufrieden..


----------



## Slick (23. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Die sind top!#6
> Leuchtdauer ca. 12 Stunden



Thx für Info.

und ein Wort zur Discounterware.

Hier an meiner Strecke angelt jemand(ein älterer Herr) seit Jahren mit Ruten und Rollen vom Discounter auf Hecht und Zander und er ist vollstens überzeugt gewesen von der Qualtität.80-90iger Hechte hatte er schon damit gelandet.Auf das Thema sind wir gekommen als ich über meine Rolle von Okuma klagte(eiert,Blech vom Freilauf kaputt).

Ich habe hier auch noch 2 Rollen von B-Square(Lidle Marke glaube ich),sie verrichten ihren Dienst an der Lotrute ohne Probleme.

Grüße


----------



## reticulatus (23. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi Leute,

ich habe selbst den Kescher und die Knicklichter seit letztem Jahr im Gebrauch und bin damit mehr als zufrieden, die farbliche Sortierung könnte allerdings ein wenig anders gestaltet werden.

Auch wird seit letztem Jahr die Angelzubehörtasche benutzt, im Preissektor findet man nichts vergleichbares, im Gegenteil haben die gleichpreisigen Taschen von "Markenherstellern"  nur die Hälfte der Boxen.
Taschen mit 6 großen und 2 kleinen Boxen , die ähnlich wie die Lidl-Tasche aufgebaut sind kosten schnell mal zwischen 50-80€, der Name der draufsteht rechtfertigt dies keinesfalls.

Auch habe ich vor etwa 8Jahren meinem Stiefvater die Rutentasche geschenkt, sie lebt heute noch , ohne irgendeine Beschädigung, das praktische daran waren die 4 Außenfächer, leider ist sie mir für meine Ruten zu kurz gewesen, schade eigentlich.

Interessehalber wurde von uns mal so eine Kiste mit allem Zubehör gekauft.
Posen und Kunstköder sind auch nicht besser oder schlechter, wie die aus den Ramschkisten der Angelläden.
Die Spinner wurden nur mit neuen Haken und Sprengringen versehen, die Posen sind für hängerträchtige Gewässer gut brauchbar, klar findet sich auch überflüssiges in den Kisten, eine Rachensperre braucht zum Beispiel kein vernünftiger Angler, die Bleie wurden von uns wieder eingeschmolzen, die Zange geht auch gerade so, auch haben mich die Haken positiv überrascht, da hatte ich schon schlechtere Haken von diversen Markenherstellern, Namen nenne ich gerne auf Anfrage per PN.

Ruten, Rollen, Schnüre habe ich noch nicht getestet, werde dies aber auf Grund verschiedener Faktoren auch lassen, denn Qualitativ kommen diese aus einem anderen Jahrhundert, meinen Ansprüchen genügen sie jedenfalls nicht.
Um Forellen aus dem Bach oder dem Forellenpuff zu befördern mögen sie noch reichen, diverse andere Fische in begrenzter Größe sollten auch noch möglich sein, Vertrauen würde ich diesem Gerät allerdings nicht wirklich.


----------



## kerasounta (23. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wie gesagt !

Taschen - rutenhalter - usw... alles ok bei Lidl und co.

je nach neglart sind auch die Rollen und Ruten vielleicht zu gebrauchen..

für die Brandungsangler oder Kaprfenangler aber sicherlich keine Alternative..
leichtes Angeln am Fluss ....da reichen die eher unterklassigen rollen und Ruten aus....

Mein Nachbar unten ist 67 jahre alt und angelt mit 5 euro ruten vom Chinesen..

wenn man vorsichtig angelt und man das MAterial schont..hälts auch ne Weile..

Dann kann ich aber auch mit nem Patenroster angeln und mit ner Spule und dieWürfe mit der Hand machen ohne Rute..

machen viele von der Brandung aus...weil man dann die perfekte bissanzeige hat..

Für mich wäre es nichts...weil ich faul angle wenn dann und da keine Lust habe alles von Hand zu machen..

eine Brandungsrolle von B-Square habe ich noch in blau...da is aber so alles abgefallen was abfallen kann....der Scchnureinzug istn Albtraum..und weite Würfe nicht möglich ,weil die Schnurverlegung der Rolle ein graus ist....

Gerade die Okuma Rolen für die Brandung sind in der PReis Leistung mit die Besten die es gibt...oder auch die okuma powerline -Axeon --oder Distance Surf..

Gruss


----------



## 42er barsch (24. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Es ist ein totaler Irrglaube, dass man automatisch für mehr Geld im Fachmarkt auch immer automatisch "bessere" Ware bekommt - auch dort gibt es Plunder, der nix taugt, sowie manche Artikel bei den Discounter Sachen überraschend gut sind für den dortigen Preis.
> 
> Also gilt es überall selber die guten Sachen von den miesen Sachen zu unterscheiden!
> 
> ...



ein sehr guter post|good:|good:

ich bin zu 100% deiner meinung.

es muss jeder für sich rausfinden ob und was er im discounter kauft. 
das alles ramsch dort ist kann ja wohl nicht sein, wenn man die zubehörtasche von lidl zum beispiel nimmt und sich die meinungen darüber ( auch in den vergangenen jahren und in anderen foren ) durchsieht ist diese durchaus qualitativ hochwertiger als so manche im fachhandel angebotenen oder der hausmarken mancher versandhändler.

gruss


----------



## Curtis (27. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Für alle, die sich selbst von der Qualität bei Lidl überzeugen wollen, können dies am/ab Donnerstag 29.3. machen


----------



## 42er barsch (28. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

genau das werde ich morgen tun.
ICH STEHE MORGEN FRÜH 7.45UHR VOR DEM SHOP UND BIN DER ERSTE DER DA DRINNEN IST.

ich versuche seit drei jahren so eine zubehörtasche zu ergattern und nix wars.:c
nicht mal letztes jahr als ich während der arbeit ( in meiner pause:g ) in einem lidl vorbeischaute waren alle schon weg.#q

aber morgen, bin zwar noch recht frisch operiert aber das gebe ich mir.
zwei stück hole ich mir, das schwöre ich euch..... und im nächsten jahr dann nochmal zwei,sind einfach genial die dinger.
ich durfte schon oft die der kollegen bestaunen, robuste verarbeitung und die köderboxen machen auch was mit.

gruss#h

p.s. : werde von der " WÜHLTISCHFRONT " berichten.|bla:|bla:


----------



## iltis05 (28. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hättest halt mal was Posten sollen!
Letzte Woche war Lidl Zeltverkauf in Mannheim auf dem neuen Messplatz.Da haben sie Restbestände Verkauft,die Spinntasche ging für 10€ weg,es waren mindestens 50 taschen da.
Ich hab aber keine gekauft.

Gruß
iltis


----------



## Downbeat (28. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Hättest halt mal was Posten sollen!


Wäre besser gewesen, dann hätte man dir gesagt, dass online noch Taschen zu bestellen waren.(Das ganze Jahr)|supergri 
Pech gehabt.


----------



## 42er barsch (29. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@iltis + downbeat

Wenn das mit MA stimmt ist`s ärgerlich äber ich hätte ja auch dort hinkommen müssen.

das es im i-net noch taschen gab oder gibt ist mir bewusst. ich wollte aber eigentlich mehrere und da waren mir die VK einfach zu hoch.


SO, und nichts desto trotz bin ich seit heute glücklicher besitzter mehrerer lidl zubehörtaschen.
auf das es licht werde in meinem gummiköder-jungle.

gruss


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wenn jemand die Boxen aus der Tasche nicht braucht, würde ich die gerne tauschen-gegen eine unbenutze Tasche von Lidl!


----------



## uweseeler (29. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Für alle die jedes Jahr leer ausgehen - Die Aktionsartikel werden bereits am Vorabend des eigentlichen Verkaufsstarts ausgelegt und können gekauft werden! Dies gilt nicht nur für Lidl, sondern ist generell bei allen Discountern zumindest in Norddeutschland der Fall.


----------



## Bodensee89 (29. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

kann mir jemand bilder vom "innenleben" der boxen machen ?


es geht um die wo in der tasche drin sind.


----------



## PenJa Boi (30. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Taschen sind für den Preis echt klasse.
Ich habe eine ergattert )
Super verarbeitung und mehr als genug Stauraum!


----------



## Benni1987 (30. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

gibts dieses mal wieder knicklichter??letztes mal gabs welche,auch im prospekt,dieses mal waren da keine drin zu sehn...


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

war eben mal auf rundtour, hab mir die sachen alle mal angeschaut. taschen gabs noch in allen 3 besuchten lidls. ;-) die freilaufrollen sahen für den normalgebrauch tauglich aus, die fertigen angeln bei penny und aldi würde ich für die kids unserer familie nicht kaufen, die bei lidl sah wesentlich qualitativer aus. schnur und haken müßte man testen. knicklichter hab ich keine gesehen.


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (30. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe auch eine Tasche erworben und muss sagen, dass sie für den Preis voll okay ist. Außerdem sind ja auch noch 8 Boxen dabei.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> gibts dieses mal wieder knicklichter??letztes mal gabs welche,auch im prospekt,dieses mal waren da keine drin zu sehn...



Die besten Knicklichter hat für meinen Begriff die Angeldomäne. Deren Pulverknicklichter leuchten unwahrscheinlich hell und über 20 Stunden, zu 'nem Discounterpreis.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand die Boxen aus der Tasche nicht braucht, würde ich die gerne tauschen-gegen eine unbenutze Tasche von Lidl!


 

Niemand am Tausch interessiert?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Niemand am Tausch interessiert?


 
Können wir anders herum machen: Ich habe auch noch 2 Taschen, die sinnlos in der Gegend rum stehen. :m


----------



## PenJa Boi (31. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Können wir anders herum machen: Ich habe auch noch 2 Taschen, die sinnlos in der Gegend rum stehen. :m



Kauft ihr die Taschen nur, wegen den Boxen xD?


----------



## siloaffe (31. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



PenJa Boi schrieb:


> Kauft ihr die Taschen nur, wegen den Boxen xD?




Zum Teil *Ja*! 

Die Boxen kosten im Laden ab 5,-€ 

Kaufste du aber ne Liedeltasche für 25,-€ 

Haste: 
Die Tasche 
2 kleine Boxen 
6 große Boxen 


Das rechnen überlasse ich dir


----------



## PenJa Boi (31. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Okay ja das ist mir jetzt klar 
Aber warum braucht ihr so viele Boxen...
Ich bin noch relativ neu im "Angelgeschäft" habe so eine Lidltasche und ne Anglerbox (mittlere größe) habe eigentlich alles was man so brauch und die Lidltasche ist nicht ansatzweise voll


----------



## Knispel (31. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Zum Teil *Ja*!
> 
> Die Boxen kosten im Laden ab 5,-€
> 
> ...


 
geh mal in ein Baumarkt, allerdings ist da kein Fuchskopf oder dergleichen drauf ....

Das rechnen überlasse ich dir


----------



## siloaffe (31. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Knispel schrieb:


> geh mal in ein Baumarkt, allerdings ist da kein Fuchskopf oder dergleichen drauf ....
> 
> Das rechnen überlasse ich dir




Ich weis was du meinst 
Aber die einzigen die von der Größe passen haben sich nicht mit den Gufies vertragen und die haben auch 4,-€ gekostet#h


----------



## siloaffe (31. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



PenJa Boi schrieb:


> Okay ja das ist mir jetzt klar
> Aber warum braucht ihr so viele Boxen...
> Ich bin noch relativ neu im "Angelgeschäft" habe so eine Lidltasche und ne Anglerbox (mittlere größe) habe eigentlich alles was man so brauch und die Lidltasche ist nicht ansatzweise voll




Mach dir keine Sorgen. 

Der Platzmangel wird dich auch noch erreichen


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (31. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Ich weis was du meinst
> Aber die einzigen die von der Größe passen haben sich nicht mit den Gufies vertragen und die haben auch 4,-€ gekostet#h



Also bei uns gibt es genau die gleichen Boxen im Baumarkt, wie du bereits sagtest 3-4€, und die sind Gummifest. Zum Glück. Aber wie bereits gesagt wurde, für den Preis der Boxen bekommt man bei Lidl noch ne Tasche dabei.


----------



## Knispel (31. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> ... bekommt man bei Lidl noch ne Tasche dabei.


 
und die ist denn in irgent welchen Afrikanischen oder Asiatischen Ländern von Kindern im Akkord genäht ....


----------



## Downbeat (31. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also irgendwie bist du heute nicht gut drauf Knispel.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (31. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Knispel schrieb:


> und die ist denn in irgent welchen Afrikanischen oder Asiatischen Ländern von Kindern im Akkord genäht ....



Was soll uns das jetzt sagen?
Ggf. wurde sie auch in Bangladesch gefertigt, wo vermutlich die Kleidung die du gerade trägst auch herkommt (Afrika wäre sowieso eher untypisch).
Der Großteil deiner Ausrüstung wurde ebenso im asiatischen Raum gefertigt, du benutzt es trotzdem....

Also bitte keine solchen sinnbefreiten Beiträge.


----------



## 42er barsch (31. März 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

an alle die ne tasche übrig haben und die nicht brauchen :

bevor die irgendwann wegen was auch immer auf dem müll landen oder so, bitte  PN an mich ich hätte verwendung für eine ( oder zwei oder... ) tasche ohne boxen.

gruss


----------



## Case (2. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Knispel schrieb:


> und die ist denn in irgent welchen Afrikanischen oder Asiatischen Ländern von Kindern im Akkord genäht ....



Und vor der Fabrik stehen noch mal hunderte Kinder die gerne Taschen nähen würden...

Case


----------



## raxrue (2. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Seh es auch so...bin aber auch der meinung das wer bei Lidl kauft bei 80% der Ware zweimal löhnt...


----------



## Shadrap (2. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



raxrue schrieb:


> Seh es auch so...bin aber auch der meinung das wer bei Lidl kauft bei 80% der Ware zweimal löhnt...


 
... jaja, frei gemäß der Phrase: "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal" ...

Im Falle der fast schon legänderen Lidl-Tasche trifft das aber zu. Es soll ja mittlerweile Boardies geben, die von der Qualität so überzeugt sind, daß sie sich eine zweite oder sogar dritte zugelegt haben


----------



## chreisie21 (2. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

pn an mich würd gern eine tasche ohne box haben


----------



## norge_klaus (2. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War gerade bei Lidl. Das Allerletzte was ich dort kaufen würde ist Angelgerödel. Schrott zu 90 %.


----------



## Shadrap (2. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> ... Schrott zu 90 %...


 
irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit bestimmten Produkten? Vermutlich nicht und somit ein Beitrag für die Tonne.


----------



## Gizzmo (2. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So, war am Samstag auch mal bei Aldi und es stand nur noch eine Tasche da. Nach langen mitlesen & überlegen, dachte ich an ein Ohmen und habe zugeschlagen. Erst dacht ich ja, die Boxen bekomm ich im Leben net voll, aber weit gefehlt. Lediglich eine der großen Boxen erfreut sich Ihrer Jungfreudigkeit.
Hatte auch schon alles in Boxen vom Baumarkt unterbekommen, aber die sin auf Dauer auch nicht das wahre.
Von den anderen Sets hatte ich letztes Jahr mal eins mit Knickis,Haken und Klimbim. Die Knikis waren für den Preis i.O. und an den Haken kann ich auch nix aussetzen. Gut das Vorfach war arg kurz, aber bei der dünnen Schnurstärke auch eher für Köderfische gedacht.
Zu meinem Erstaunen haben die auch nem knapp 4 Kilo Karpfen im Drill Paroli geboten.

greetz


----------



## yukonjack (5. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hallo, hab da mal ne frage an die profis unter euch. welcher Hersteller steckt eigentlich hinter den Crivit Freilaufrollen? ich will mich nämlich mal persönlich bei denen für das gute(und das meine ich wirklich so) *PREIS / LEISTUNGSVERHÄLTNIS* bedanken. sollte die Frage nach dem Hersteller schon mal irgendwann beantwortet worden sein, sorry hab ich dann wohl überlesen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (5. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



yukonjack schrieb:


> hallo, hab da mal ne frage an die profis unter euch. welcher Hersteller steckt eigentlich hinter den Crivit Freilaufrollen? ich will mich nämlich mal persönlich bei denen für das gute(und das meine ich wirklich so) *PREIS / LEISTUNGSVERHÄLTNIS* bedanken. sollte die Frage nach dem Hersteller schon mal irgendwann beantwortet worden sein, sorry hab ich dann wohl überlesen.


Frag mal Sensitivfischer, der kann dir im Detail was über das Leistungsverhältnis sagen:q


----------



## Windelwilli (5. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich finde das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis der Lidl-Freilaufrollen auch absolut in Ordnung. Von sowas hätten wir früher geträumt!

Zu Friedenszeiten...was gab es da in der ehemaligen Deutschen Demo....,
 es gab die "Ora Knack" (komplette Plastikrolle) für glaub ich 15 Mark, die "Forelle" für glaub ich 50(?) Mark und es gab die "Rileh Rex" für 64 Mark.

Weiß garnicht, ob da schon überhaupt sowas wie Kugellager drin waren?

Aber auch damit (die Ora Knack mal ausgenommen) hat man alles aus dem Wasser bekommen, was Flossen hatte.

Sicher kann man sich heute für ca. 30 Euro auch schon was mit Namen holen, aber für den Anfänger oder Gelegenheitsangler sind die Lidl-Rollen absolut super.

LG Andreas#h


----------



## Ulli3D (5. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das mit dem Hersteller ist eine gute Frage, die wahrscheinlich kaum jemand, außer dem Auftraggeber, beantworten kann. Da gibt es in China einige Manufakturen, da kann man sich, quasi im Baukastenprinzip, die gewünschte Rolle zusammenstellen und in Auftrag geben. Einzig den Namen muss man sich noch ausdenken. Warum sind wohl viele Rollen auf dem Markt so ähnlich und die Unterschiede sind erst beim auseinander nehmen sichtbar. Jedes Kugellager mehr oder in besserer Qualität kostet im Einkauf ein paar Cent mehr.

P.S. ist zwar stark vereinfacht aber ist nun mal so.


----------



## stefano89 (5. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich finds total ok, wenn sich jemand das Zeug von Aldi, Lidl usw holt.
Mag auch sein, dass es brauchbar ist, das streite ich nicht ab, werd mir evtl auch so ne Tasche holen.
Aber warum zum Teufel soll man sich für solch ein Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bedanken? Bitte nimm mir die Frage nicht krumm, aber ich stell mir grad deinen Dankesbrief vor:

"Ich möchte mich bei ihnen recht herzlich für die Ausbeutung armer asiatischer Hungerlohnarbeiter in ihrer versmoggten Fabrik bedanken. Vielen Dank, dass sie nicht in Deutschland produzieren, sondern lieber halbwüchsige hungernde Chinesen oder was auch immer, zur harten Arbeit für viel zu wenig Lohn zwingen. DANKE"

Das ist keine Kritik an Lidl und co. Fast jede Firma macht es mittlerweile so. 
Aber lass dirs mal durch den Kopf gehn ;-)
Denkst du die schenken dir dann ne Rolle?

Gruß


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich werde euch zwar nicht wegen verleumdung anzeigen, aber woher wißt ihr eigentlich, daß die rollen von dort herkommen? vlt. ist es ja aber auch eine billigproduktion irgendeines euer so geliebten markenhersteller? mal davon abgesehen davon, daß viele der einzelteile der markenherstellerwaren wenn nicht gar ganze produktionschargen inzwischen in billiglohnländern hergestellt werden, das gilt in der angelzubehörindustrie genau wie in fast allen anderen bereichen!
zu crivit kann man aber trotzdem sagen, daß es sich wohl um eine handelsgesellschaft handelt, die sowohl im ausland, dann aber meist bei lizensierten ablegern von markenfirmen kaufen oder eben billig- oder restproduktionen von markenherstellern vertreten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Aber warum zum Teufel soll man sich für solch ein Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bedanken?



Wer so viel zu geben hat darf auch mal nehmen! In diesem Fall einen persönlichen Dankesbrief eines entzückten Anglers!:q


----------



## Hecht69 (5. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Tasche habe ich auch aber die Boxen taugen nix es brechen überal die verschlüsse ab die Rollen sind aber super hab meine Freilauf rolle schon drei jahre


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich habe inzwischen 3 taschen, bei mir sind noch alle boxen ganz. hatte mir inzwischen auch andere boxen geholt, da die unterteilung für meinen bedarf teilweise nicht geeignet war. man kann ja nicht immer alles optimal finden. ;-) falls jemand noch ne tasche braucht, hier in kassel merkt man auch das angelunfreundliche umfeld ( kaum gewässer, wenig gewässerpool pro karte) daran, daß ich in jedem der heute besuchten läden noch einige taschen fand. ...


----------



## yukonjack (6. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo stefano89,
Versuchst du gerade mir ein schlechtes Gewissen zu machen???
Nun, was wäre wenn alle Waren die unter den o.g. Umständen hergestellt wurden aus unseren Regalen verschwinden würden, wir hätten nichts zum anziehen, wir müssten wieder alle zu fuss laufen ich könnte jetzt nicht am pc sitzen und und und......,
nicht auszudenken.
Was ich mit meinem post sagen wollte ist nur das eine, es gibt durchaus eine gute Quallität bei einigen Angelzubehör(und da gehören die Rollen und DIE hier so umschwärmte Tasche dazu) vom Discounter und ist ne gute Alternative zu den vielen schiki micki Kram von den Top Herstellern. 
Ach, und wenn du harte Arbeit haben willst und dazu noch einen kargen Lohn..........,dann bist du doch in Deutschland auch ganz richtig.


----------



## stefano89 (6. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@yukonjack: du weißt anscheinend garnicht, wie gut wir es in Deutschland haben. Das kannst du doch garnicht mit dem vergleichen, was in den Ländern abgeht, wo das ganze Billigzeug produziert wird.
Ich versuche dir kein schlechtes Gewissen zu machen, ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass ich gegen das ganze Zeug bin. Mittlerweile sähen unsere Regale echt leer aus, wenns das nicht gäbe.
Aber trotzdem ist es der allergrößte Schwachsinn, den ich von dir lesen muss, solch einem Unternehmen einen Dankesbrief zu schreiben. Sorry für die Wahrheit! Schreib doch gleich der syrischen Regierung einen Dankesbrief, dass sie was gegen das Bevölkerungswachstum machen.... das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.
Die Hersteller produzieren das Zeug nicht billig, um DIR einen Gefallen zu tun, oder weil ihnen viel am Kunden liegt. Sie produzieren eben dort, um den größtmöglichen Profit zu machen, um billiger zu sein als die Konkurrenz, die dann auch verhungert, weil keiner mehr was von ihnen kauft. Du siehst anscheinend nicht die ganzen negativen Punkte an der Sache.
Denk mal bitte über das ganze nach, bevor du mich jetzt gleich bei den Mods meldest.
Gruß


----------



## yukonjack (6. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hallo stefano, wir beide werden diese böse welt nicht ändern und ich werde weder einen brief an lidl, aldi oder sonst wen schreiben.(war aber ein guter brocken den ich euch da mal hingworfen habe, oder). auch werde ich nicht irgendwelchen mods meldung erstatten, warum auch. es geht hier um discounter angelzubehör und ich bin der meinung das einige sachen für den durchschnittsangler durchaus zu gebrauchen sind und das zu einem fairen preis. wie dieser preis zustande kommt, ob nun in billiglohnländer hergestellt oder als lockangebote der ladenketten gedacht ist, ich denke das werden wir hier nicht klären.
also, frohe ostern und petri


----------



## siloaffe (6. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Leute bleibt doch mal locker..... 

Auf der einen Seite stimmt es schon das die ausbeuterei in Billiglohnländern nicht die feine engliche Art ist. 

Aber das ist ber den Meisten Markenherstellern das gleich! 
Da verdiet nur der Namensgeber wesentlich mehr! 
Die lassen doch heute alle bei den gleichen Herstellern Produzieren. 

`n Beispiel bei Mittelklasse Markenrollen! 

1. Penn Fierce 
2. Mitchel Blade Alu 

Das sind Identiche Rollen! 

es gibt 2 unterschiede: 
1. Die farbe (Penn=Schwarz/Mitchel=weis)|rolleyes 
2.Die Penn hat ne gelochte Spule die Mitchell nicht|rolleyes

Frag mal den boardi Asphaltmonster der hat auf ner 4000er penn die Spule von der 4500erMitchell.....:q 

Noch Fragen!?!?!?!?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Frag mal Sensitivfischer, der kann dir im Detail was über das Leistungsverhältnis sagen:q



Ohhh ja, da kann ich ein Lied von singen, leider kein Lobeslied.#6:q


----------



## 42er barsch (6. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

na dann sing mal, bin ganz ohr.

gruss


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> War gerade bei Lidl. Das Allerletzte was ich dort kaufen würde ist Angelgerödel. Schrott zu 90 %.



Dem kann ich zu 100% zustimmen.:m


----------



## 42er barsch (6. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@stuffel und norge-klaus

was von lidl ist in eurem besitz?


----------



## koja (6. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo 
nur die rollen sind OK der und der rest nach bedarf 
grüß koja


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Welche Produkte von Lidl norge-klaus in seinem Besitz hat weis ich nicht. Ich habe aktuell den "Anzünder" sowie die Reinigungsmittel von "W5". Aber auch der "Eilles-Kaffee" ist sehr gut.#6


----------



## raxrue (7. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So... vor lauter Lidlgedöns  war ich gerade dort um mal zu schauen...Fazit..wenn mal jemand in die Angelei reinschnuppern möchte ist das Angebot wirklich in Ordnung..meiner Meinung nach..bei der Angeltasche für 25,00 Euro hab ich zugeschlagen..Resultat..echt OK..das einzige Mango ist das die Tasche nur von oben befüllbar ist und der Deckel ruhig etwas weiter ausgeschnitten sein Könnte..oder ein Rückwärtiger Reisverschluss..ansonsten sehr schön robust und Händelbar


----------



## raxrue (7. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



PenJa Boi schrieb:


> Die Taschen sind für den Preis echt klasse.
> Ich habe eine ergattert )
> Super verarbeitung und mehr als genug Stauraum!


 
Muss dir zustimmen...:q und wenn die Lidldiskusion nicht aufgekommen wäre,wäre ich nie reingegangen und die Tasche hätte ich im Angelladen meines Versauens geholt wo ich schon mehrmals drum herumgeschlichen bin..|evil:


----------



## mig23 (7. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



raxrue schrieb:


> So... vor lauter Lidlgedöns war ich gerade dort um mal zu schauen...Fazit..wenn mal jemand in die Angelei reinschnuppern möchte ist das Angebot wirklich in Ordnung..meiner Meinung nach..bei der Angeltasche für 25,00 Euro hab ich zugeschlagen..Resultat..echt OK..das einzige Mango ist das die Tasche nur von oben befüllbar ist und der Deckel ruhig etwas weiter ausgeschnitten sein Könnte..oder ein Rückwärtiger Reisverschluss..ansonsten sehr schön robust und Händelbar


 
die boxen passen auch wunderbar hochkannt gestellt hinein !


----------



## raxrue (7. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Stimmt..jetzt wo du es sagst...:m da hat einer gefragt was mann mit den ganzen Boxen soll|krach:..weiss der nicht das Männer Jäger und Sammler sind...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



raxrue schrieb:


> das einzige Mango ist das die Tasche nur von oben befüllbar ist und der Deckel ruhig etwas weiter ausgeschnitten sein Könnte..oder ein Rückwärtiger Reisverschluss..ansonsten sehr schön robust und Händelbar



Bei Norma gibt's/gab's die Tasche als von vorne zu befüllendes Modell, allerdings nur mit vier Boxen.


----------



## u-see fischer (7. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe gerade bei meinem Lidl die letzte Tasche abgegriffen. Ist meine 2. Tasche und für den Preis einfach gut. Taschen anderer Hersteller (ev. sind's auch die gleichen Hersteller nur anders gelabelt) sind deutlich teuerer.

Bezüglich der Tasche muß ich Stuffel und Norge_Klaus einfach widersprechen, die kann man(n) sich unbesorgt kaufen. Habe mir auch vor 3 Jahren den Klappkesche (Hammerkopf) bei Lidl gekauft und immer noch dabei. Der Kescher ist ebenfalls i.O.
Allerdings muß ich zum Kescher sagen, das ich den nur mitschleppe, da eine Landungshilfe vorgeschrieben ist und ich keine Diskusionen mit einem Kontroleur diesbezüglich führen möchte. Meine Fische (bis auf eine Ausnahme) habe ich beim Spinnfischen imme von Hand gelandet.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (7. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kescher und Tasche top, Rest Schrott #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Tasche muß ich Stuffel und Norge_Klaus einfach widersprechen, die kann man(n) sich unbesorgt kaufen.



Bei der Tasche gebe ich Dir Recht, das sind die 10% die was taugen.
Ich habe selber so eine Tasche aus einer der früheren Aktionen und bis jetzt hält sie.


----------



## Twister_Jigger (8. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

ich habe mir letzte Woche die Lidl Tasche gekauft und von der Verarbeitung her, macht sie einen vernünftigen Eindruck. Lediglich die Einteilung in den Boxen ist nicht ganz so variabel, da muss dann ein klein wenig gebastelt werden :m


----------



## noob4ever (9. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Niemand am Tausch interessiert?





Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Können wir anders herum machen: Ich habe auch noch 2 Taschen, die sinnlos in der Gegend rum stehen. :m



wie viel boxen wollt ihr dafür? ich habe noch 4 stück über, die kann ich euch anbieten, aber nur wenn ihr grad aus der nähe kommt, mit versand und co lohnts nicht, plz 56410


----------



## noob4ever (9. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wie jedes Jahr aufs neue..

kurz zur Tache bei Normal/Lidl..
selber Hersteller, selbe gute Qualität..
-die vom Norma hat 4 Boxen, ist auch für 5 geeignet...
-die vom Lidl hat 6 der gleichen Boxen (plus 2 kleine) wobei diese sehr sperrig in der Tasche sind, es empfielt sich nur 5 dieser zu nutzen, wenn ihr also auf die Boxen Scharf seid, kauft die vom Lidl, wenn euch die 4 ausrreichen greift auf die Norma-Tasche zu, da diese ein wenig besser durchdacht ist..
..allgemein ist zu sagen, dass die Quallität der Tachen Top ist.. diese werden bei ebay gebraucht sogar für den Neupreis gehandelt.. spricht für sich..

die Rollen für 16,99
für den Preis echt Top,
gabs leztes Jahr für 20 bei Lidl, für 16,99 bei Norma und diese Jahr andersrum.. weiß auch nicht wo der Sinn ist, aber diese Rolle ist ok...

die Sets haben noch nie einen guten Eindruck gemacht, machens immernoch nicht und sind nicht zu empfehlen...
wobei diesmal eine Bootsrute dabei ist von der wohl keiner Erfahrung einbringen kann, ausserdem ist eine 4,2 Meter lange "Hecht-Karpfen"-rute dabei mit einem Wurfgewicht von 100g...
sieht man sich mal die Artikelbeschreibung an, merkt man die Ahungslosigkeit der Anbieter... 
beide Ruten sind mit großen Crivit Rollen bestückt (Crivit-solo-Rollen werden schon seit Jahren bei Lidl/Norma verkauft und bekommen sehr gutes Feedback, siehe oben)

und zu den Onlineangeboten...
ich würde niemals bewusst Paladinprodukte kaufen und für den Preis schon gar nicht, die vermeindlich "günstigen"  Produkte sind niemals ihr Geld wert


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Der Kescher wurde gestern von meinem Mitangler mal (unbeabsichtigt) auf seine Stabilität geprüft. Hat er locker gemacht #6

Die Tasche habe ich auch finde sie aber wegen der senkrecht stehenden Boxen nicht so toll. Alles wird bei jedem Verpacken wild durcheinander gewirbelt und wenn man den Schwerpunkt zu weit oben hat kippt die Tasche andauernd um. Waagerecht lagernde , einzeln entnehmbare Boxen finde ich einfach praktischer, wie z.B. bei den Sänger Taschen die ja auch nicht viel teurer sind. Stabil sind sie aber, das kann man ihnen nicht absprechen.


----------



## Twister_Jigger (12. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Gestern grad beim Aussortieren entdeckt: LIDL Knicklichter
Und ich weiß jetzt auch warum ich sie vergraben habe...taugen rein gar nichts!

Grüße

Twister


----------



## Norbi (12. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Gestern grad beim Aussortieren entdeckt: LIDL Knicklichter
> Und ich weiß jetzt auch warum ich sie vergraben habe...taugen rein gar nichts!
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Wie lange waren die vergraben ???


----------



## Goatie (12. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Gestern grad beim Aussortieren entdeckt: LIDL Knicklichter
> Und ich weiß jetzt auch warum ich sie vergraben habe...taugen rein gar nichts!
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Also gerade mit den Knicklichtern haben wir (meine Frau und ich) gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sicher leuchten die nicht ganz so lange, wie die "teureren" aus dem Angelladen aber uns reichen die acht Stunden locker. Und was kann man sonst bei Knicklichtern schon verkehrt machen? Hell sind sie auf jeden Fall.

Die Rollen aus dem Lidl (Crivit 3000 und 5000) haben wir ebenfalls gekauft. Jeweils zwei. Für den Preis (16,99 €) sind die absolut zu gebrauchen. Hab sie aber noch nicht so ausgiebig getestet, deswegen erstmal unter Vorbehalt. 

Man muss halt selektiv einkaufen bei den Discountern....


----------



## reticulatus (12. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Gestern grad beim Aussortieren entdeckt: LIDL Knicklichter
> Und ich weiß jetzt auch warum ich sie vergraben habe...taugen rein gar nichts!
> 
> Grüße
> ...


Komisch, hatte bzw. habe die auch, die gelben sind Klasse, die blauen und roten sind im Flachwassser oder in Ufernähe super.

Einzige zwei Dinge, die zum Bemängeln wären, sind die oft beobachtete kürzere Leuchtdauer und daß manche beim Knicken leicht zerbrochen sind, gerade die blauen und roten.
Ersteres passierte mir bei Knicklichtern aus dem Angelladen nie, letzteres jedoch auch da.
Zudem würde ich eine andere farbliche Zusammenstellung begrüßen, gelb-rot-blau zu 40-5-5 oder 30-10-10.
Zum Anderen kosten die 50Knicklichter auch nur 4€, da kann man damit rechnen, daß es mal Probleme gibt.
Hatte aber auch schon Packungen, da fehlte garnichts!

Deine Begründung oder Beobachtung wäre aber interessant zu Wissen, was gefehlt hat oder warum sie nichts taugen.


----------



## blueman666 (12. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe mir mal sone spincombo gekauft, vor etwa 2 Jahren,
Preis weiß ich garnicht mehr genau...
Habe sie mal in Holland just 4 Fun zum Angeln genutzt, und war alles ganz ok (für den Preis) also habe ich sie letztes Jahr zur Fischereiprüfung als Wurfangel eingesetzt.
Fazit: Klappbügel ist nur mit sekundenkleber fixiert und fliegt nach schneller kurbelumdrehung raus, also auf gut deutsch ist die rolle K4cke!
Die Rute geht, wie eine normale Billigrute eben...
Für Einsteiger oder zum Fischen für Neulinge ok, mehr aber auch nicht!

p.s. hat schon jemand Erfahrung oder was von der Shakespeare Ugly Stik NG 2,70 40-80g gehört?

Petri#h


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also die Lidl Tasche find ich Klasse...nach so vielen positiven Kommentaren musste ich eine haben und ich find die gut...


----------



## rogumatt (12. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Eine Crivit von Lidl für 16,99 EUR ist auch in den Besitz des Junior gegangen und wurde bereits am Wasser getestet:

Schnurverlegung ist nicht optimal, aber sonst gut brauchbar.
Garantie von 3 Jahren ist nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich habe mir 2 x die 3000 Freilaufrolle zum Aalfischen gekauft.
Da ich 2 x im Jahr zum Aalangeln gehe, denke ich, die Rollen sind dafür (Preis) gut.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



blueman666 schrieb:


> Fazit: Klappbügel ist nur mit sekundenkleber fixiert und fliegt nach schneller kurbelumdrehung raus,




Bitte was?|bigeyes


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

um meinen Senf auch noch dazu zu geben#h
vor 2 Jahren hab ich mal neue Rutenständer gebraucht.
Da gabs das Stück für 9EURO(?) mit Pieper
a) Aluminium , telekopierbar und hält
b) der Pieper macht piep ( mehrere Funktionen und verstellbar/ regelbar)
ist bis dato wasserdicht, die Blockbatterien( nicht enthalten) haben 2 Jahre überstanden und haben noch Saft
Was will ich mehr?
Gruß A.


----------



## Twister_Jigger (12. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

bezüglich der Knicklichter habe ich einige Erfahrungen machen können, das hat den Grund, dass ich mit einem LIDL Lagermeister befreundet bin und dieser mir Artikel aus Bruchbeständen (Ware, die beim Anliefern/Verladen beschädigt worden ist und nicht mehr ausgeliefert werden kann) zu "Testzwecken" zur Verfügung gestellt hat.

Um mich direkt dem ersten Post zu widmen:

@ Norbi die Ältesten davon dürften ca. 2 Jahre alt sein, um die Diskussionsthematik hinsichtlich der maximalen, zeitlichen Nutzbarkeit von Knicklichtern vorwegzunehmen; ich habe diverese Knicklichtpackungen verschiedenster Hersteller bei mir rumliegen und einigen davon funktionieren einwandfrei und diese liegen schon deutlich länger.

Ich habe sämtliche Packungen mit dem Kaufdatum versehen, also kann ich genau sagen, wie alt die enthaltenen Knicklichter sind (ist eine Marotte ). Dabei habe ich dann auch die Jüngsten unter ihnen getestet, diese waren vom letzten LIDL Angebotszeitraum.

Für mich bleibt einzig und allein der günstige Einkaufspreis als Positives hängen. Die stückmäßige Einteilung bezüglich der Farben könnte ein klein wenig anders unterteilt werden, aber das ist eher marginal.

Ganz besonders sind mir die immer unterschiedlichen Leuchtresultate aufgefallen, welche oftmals nicht nur geringfügig waren, sondern mich teilweise in Rage gebracht haben, da ich erst einige Knicklichtpackungen "knicken" konnte bis eine mit einem brauchbaren Resultat zu finden war. Für mich ein eindeutiger Hinweis auf mangelnde Qualität, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass hier eine Qualitätsendkontrolle getätigt wird.

Ist dann mal ein Knicklicht gefunden, welches dem Zwecke dienlich ist, dann leistet es auch seinen Dienst, zumindest die gelben und nicht die roten oder blauen Schafe. Für mich aber schonmal ein absoluten KO-Kriterium, wenn ich bei meinem nächtlichen "Einsatz" erst einmal die Endkontrolle nachholen muss.

Selbst für den Einsatz im Uferbereich eignen sich meines Erachtens nach weder die Blauen noch die Roten, aber das ist mein persönliches Empfinden. Hinsichtlich der Leuchtdauer waren diese auch sehr variabel, im Durchschnitt 7,5 Stunden, wobei das den meisten Anglern reichen sollte. Aber nicht, wenn die Leuchtstärke sich soweit reduziert, dass diese nur noch schwer ausmachbar sind.

Leider klappt auch der gute Kühlschranktrick bei den LIDL Knicks nicht. Bei fast alles anderen war es möglich diese danach noch für ne Nacht zu verwenden. Bei den LIDL´s war dies nur extrem selten der Fall.

Zu guter letzt möchte ich auf das "Knickvergnügen" eingehen, welches nicht allzu selten mit einer Sauerei endete. Geknickt war ich danach garantiert ;-).

Fasse ich noch einmal zusammen: zu unkostante und oftmals nicht ausreichende Leuchtstärke und Leuchtdauer. Farblich meines Erachtens nach nur gelb verwendbar. Für den Preis bekommt man eine Probierpackung zur Verkostung am Wasser. Für wen es okay, die fehlende Endkontrolle am Wasser nachzuholen, der kann zugreifen.

Diese Erfahrungen, die ich gemacht habe, beschränken sich nicht auf ein oder zwei Packungen, ich habe einige Nächte damit zugebracht diese zu fundieren. Leider ist mit den Jahren auch keine Besserung eingetreten, aber teilweise war es schon interessant zu gesamten Abend zu "knicken" und die Lichter zu verteilen und zu testen.

Soweit von mir und meinen Erfahrungen.

Grüße

Twister


----------



## blueman666 (15. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bitte was?|bigeyes



:q ist etwas falsch rübergekommen...
jedenfalls ist der Bügel auf einer Seite bei mir rausgeflogen, ohne das sie groß belastet wurde, also beim normalen einkurbeln von 10g...
dann musste ich sie mit sek. kleber fest kleben, aber der Bügel fliegt immernoch raus, bzw ist fürn Müll...

petri#6


----------



## uweseeler (18. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe neben der schon oft gelobten Tasche auch zwei 5000er und eine 3000er Freilaufrolle bei LIDL gekauft.

Die beiden 5000er sind mir beide beim ersten Gebrauch in der Elbe kaputt gegangen. Ich habe mit 100g Bleien auf Grund gefischt. Etwa beim dritten Mal reinholen passierte es dann - die Spule schnellte von selbst zurück, ein Einholen war nur noch von Hand möglich. Man kann sich das wie bei einem Aufziehauto vorstellen - man holt 4 Spulenumdrehungen ein, dafür schnellt die Spule dann etwa um das Doppelte wieder zurück. Ärgerlich an der ganzen Sache war der verlorene Angeltag und das verlorene Grundblei plus Vorfach. Durch das langsame Einholen per Hand habe ich dann 20m vorm Ufer einen Hänger bekommen, der sich auch nicht mehr lösen ließ...Noch Schlimmer wäre es um ein Haar mit der anderen Rolle gekommen - als diese ihren Geist aufgegeben hat, hatte ich einen Fisch am Haken. Auch hier per Hand eingeholt und etwa 10m vorm Ufer einen Haker bekommen. Nun habe ich also gewartet, bis die Ebbe so weit eingetreten war, dass ich meine Montage und den Fisch retten konnte. Das einzig Positive: Lidl hat alle drei Rollen sofort zurückgenommen mit der Aussage, dass diese sowieso zurückgerufen seien. Diesen Rückruf der Freilaufrollen habe ich nicht mitbekommen und konnte bisher auch nirgends einen solchen entdecken. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt sehr schwach von Lidl solche Rollen auf den Markt zu bringen und bin froh, dass der kleine Barsch jetzt nicht elendig an meiner Montage mit dem 100g Blei verenden musste - hätte aber genauso gut passieren können.

Ich habe die Rollen eigentlich nur gekauft, weil ich hier größtenteils positive Meldungen über diese gelesen hatte und schon immer mal Freilaufrollen fischen wollte. Ich werde jetzt ein paar Euros mehr investieren, in der Hoffnung, dadurch bessere Qualität zu erhalten.


----------



## Knispel (18. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



uweseeler schrieb:


> Ich habe die Rollen eigentlich nur gekauft, weil ich hier größtenteils positive Meldungen über diese gelesen hatte und schon immer mal Freilaufrollen fischen wollte. Ich werde jetzt ein paar Euros mehr investieren, in der Hoffnung, dadurch bessere Qualität zu erhalten.


 
Hast aber lange gebrauch um das einzusehen. 
Da sieht man: die "Super Fachleute" aus dem AB haben nicht immer recht :c....


----------



## Merlin (18. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Knispel schrieb:


> Hast aber lange gebrauch um das einzusehen.
> Da sieht man: die "Fachleute" aus dem AB haben nicht immer recht :c....


 
Das hätte man sich auch denken können !!!
Aal angeln mit 100g Bleien in der Elbe = dafür braucht man schon ordentlichen Rollen.

Die sind für 3x im Jahr zum angeln am See vielleicht o.k aber doch nicht für soetwas.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich habe mir vor drei Jahren zwei Freilaufrollen bei Lidl geholt und nehme die den Sommer über sporadisch immer mal zum Aalangeln, bis jetzt keine Probleme bis auf paar Laufgeräusche, aber weder putz ich die Dinger noch nehme ich die auseinander zum fetten. Allerdings nehme ich zum Angeln im Hauptstrom Brandungsgerät und wenn man, wie du schreibst, an der Tidenelbe mit schweren Bleien auf Aal geht, bastelt man sich auch keine 15Euro Rolle unten an die 4m.


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich hab hier auch noch keinen beitrag gelesen, in dem jemand über das angeln mit 100 g- bleien bei diesen rollen positiv geschrieben hat. sorry, aber wenn hier positive meldungen vom "normalen" gebrauch kommen, dann ist ja wohl eher der ein "fachmann", der davon auf das angeln mit 100g- bomben schließt! ;-) das wäre ja so, als wenn ich mich nach meinem norwegenbesuch auf hitra darüber beschwere, daß ich mit meiner 5 m- stippe nicht einen lengbiß hatte, obwohl im ab jeder geschrieben hat, daß man dort kaum am fisch vorbeiangeln kann.


----------



## Kretzer83 (18. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@uweseeler: hattest den Kassenzettel dabei? Ich will meine auch wieder loshaben #q


----------



## Windelwilli (18. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ich hab hier auch noch keinen beitrag gelesen, in dem jemand über das angeln mit 100 g- bleien bei diesen rollen positiv geschrieben hat. sorry, aber wenn hier positive meldungen vom "normalen" gebrauch kommen, dann ist ja wohl eher der ein "fachmann", der davon auf das angeln mit 100g- bomben schließt! ;-) das wäre ja so, als wenn ich mich nach meinem norwegenbesuch auf hitra darüber beschwere, daß ich mit meiner 5 m- stippe nicht einen lengbiß hatte, obwohl im ab jeder geschrieben hat, daß man dort kaum am fisch vorbeiangeln kann.



Schön geschrieben.

Ich habe auch 2 5000er zum Aal angeln. Aber ich brauch bei uns max. 40gr. und damit halten die allemal.
Konnte damit letztes Jahr ein paar Aale und etliche schöne Brassen landen und die funktionieren noch wie am ersten Tag.
Vielleicht hast 2 Montagsrollen erwischt....


----------



## uweseeler (18. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> @uweseeler: hattest den Kassenzettel dabei? Ich will meine auch wieder loshaben #q


 
Ja, hatte ich dabei - LIDL ist da allerdings sehr kulant und erstattet in den meisten Fällen auch ohne Kassenzettel.


----------



## uweseeler (18. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ich hab hier auch noch keinen beitrag gelesen, in dem jemand über das angeln mit 100 g- bleien bei diesen rollen positiv geschrieben hat. sorry, aber wenn hier positive meldungen vom "normalen" gebrauch kommen, dann ist ja wohl eher der ein "fachmann", der davon auf das angeln mit 100g- bomben schließt! ;-) das wäre ja so, als wenn ich mich nach meinem norwegenbesuch auf hitra darüber beschwere, daß ich mit meiner 5 m- stippe nicht einen lengbiß hatte, obwohl im ab jeder geschrieben hat, daß man dort kaum am fisch vorbeiangeln kann.


 
Es sollte auch kein Vorwurf ans Forum sein, dass ich hier durch jemanden fehlgeleitet wurde, sondern einfach nur eine Information für Mitleser, die auch mit einem Kauf dieser Rollen liebäugeln und diese - wie es auf der Verpackung steht - zum Grundangeln auf u.a. Aal (mit schweren Bleien) nutzen wollen.

Lidl bietet zu dem ja auch die entsprechende Sehne mit der jeweiligen Tragkraft an, die ich mit meiner Montage lange nicht erreicht habe - von daher hätte ich schon erwartet, dass die Rollen auch dementsprechend belastbar sind.

Was ich an deinem Text nicht ganz verstehe ist, warum du das Angeln in der Elbe mit "100g Bomben" vom "normalen" Angelgebrauch ausschliesst? 

Und selbst bei dem von dir definierten "normalem" Gebrauch im Stillwasser mit einer Montage, die deutlich weniger wiegt, werde ich die Rolle doch spätestens bei einem Biss eines kapitalen und / oder kampfstarken Fisches mindestens genauso stark belasten als würde ich ein 100g Blei aus der Elbe ziehen - nur dann ist es sicherlich noch doppelt ärgerlich, nämlich einmal für den Angler, der den Fisch nicht landen kann und sicher noch mehr für den Fisch, der durch die gekappte Montage elendig verrecken könnte.


----------



## uweseeler (18. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben.
> 
> Ich habe auch 2 5000er zum Aal angeln. Aber ich brauch bei uns max. 40gr. und damit halten die allemal.
> Konnte damit letztes Jahr ein paar Aale und etliche schöne Brassen landen und die funktionieren noch wie am ersten Tag.
> Vielleicht hast 2 Montagsrollen erwischt....


 
Ich denke ehrlich gesagt auch, dass ich einfach Pech gehabt habe und die falschen Rollen aus dem Regal genommen habe. Fand es nur merkwürdig, dass gleich beide Rollen beim ersten Gebrauch kaputt gingen. Merkwürdig fand ich wie gesagt auch die Aussage der Verkäuferin, dass die Rollen zurückgerufen wurden.

Die 60g mehr Gewicht würden eine funktionstüchtige Rolle dieser Art sicher nicht zum erliegen bringen, das kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen.


----------



## cyberpeter (18. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

mal ehrlich was hast Du erwartet. Bei dem Einsatzgebiet wären die Rollen spätestens nach 3-4 Ansitzen im Eimer gewesen, dass es bei Dir offensichtlich schneller ging ist wirklich Pech...

Die Rollen sind was für den Angler der zum Forellenpuff fährt um sich ein paar 300g Forellen aus dem Wasser zu ziehen oder mal im Urlaub seine Angel ins Wasser halten will und sich mit Satzkarpfen anlegen will. Bei solch einem Einsatz wie bei Dir und vielleicht nicht ganz professioneller Handhabung wie z.B. Hänger mit der Rolle zu lösen sind die ganz schnell hinüber. Das gilt aber nicht nur für Lidlrollen sonder für die meisten der Billigrollen in diesem Preissegment.

Also nicht anderes als das meiste Werkzeug, was bei Lidl verkauft wird. Wenn man damit mal eine Schraube reindrehen will ok wenn man damit aber mehr machen will sieht man schnell wie sich z.B. Bitaufsätze verformen und unbrauchbar werden.

Man bekommt was man bezahlt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Die Rollen sind was für den Angler der zum Forellenpuff fährt um sich ein paar 300g Forellen aus dem Wasser zu ziehen oder mal im Urlaub seine Angel ins Wasser halten will und sich mit Satzkarpfen anlegen will. Bei solch einem Einsatz wie bei Dir und vielleicht nicht ganz professioneller Handhabung wie z.B. Hänger mit der Rolle zu lösen sind die ganz schnell hinüber.




Weißt du von was du hier schreibst, sprich, hast du diese Rollen schon mal auf Herz und Nieren getestet?
Wie schon geschrieben, ich habe meine Rollen schon seit drei Jahren im Einsatz und die haben schon etliche Aale, Zander und Hänger überlebt, als Beifang auch Karpfen und Wels. Vielleicht ein Montagsmodell erwischt oder die Charge war einfach Mist. Als Allroundrolle für den durchschnittlichen Grundangler tun es die Dinger eigentlich völlig, ich würde sie halt nur nicht für's Angeln in großen Strömen mit schweren Gewichten einsetzen wollen...


----------



## yukonjack (18. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

so, nun mal ne andere überlegung. es gibt, ich weiss nicht wieviele lidl und andere märkte(nicht nur in deutschland) in denen die rollen verkauft werden. und wenn nur jeweils 20 davon in allen märkten( + die menge aus den online shops) an den angler gebracht werden, kommen da  bestimmt ein par 10 000 stück zusammen. da kann es sich keiner, und schon gar nicht der hersteller und vertreiber erlauben totalen schrott herzustellen und in den verkauf zu bringen. die reklamationen wären für beide geschäfts und rufschädigend.
wenn jemand mit ner 5000er rolle und 100gr. blei die rollen zerlegt...........na ich weis nich. ich selber angel mit ner 4000er von 60gr. bis 180gr. -keine probleme. ich muss dazu sagen, das ist ein kleiner fluss mit, unter normalen wasserständen, mittlerer strömung. und wie hier immer wieder bestäigt wird, ist eine rückgabe auch kein problem. hab mir gerade ne 3000er geholt, zum feedern absolut zu gebrauchen.
wie hier auch schon mal gesagt, die schnurverlegung könnte besser sein


----------



## cyberpeter (19. April 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ sten

Glaube mir ich habe (leider) Erfahrungen mit den Dingern... 

Wenn sie für Dich zum "ernsthaften" Angeln ausreichen ist das in Ordnung - für mich nicht!

Dabei geht es noch nichtmal darum, dass ich kein 100g Blei auf längere Dauer einkurbeln kann, die Schnurverlegung teilweise unterirdisch ist, die Bremse schon nach einem Regenschauer das rumpfen anfängt - das kann man bei einem solchen Preis auch nicht erwarten. Ähnliche Probleme bekommt man sogar mit Rollen die mehr kosten.

Das Hauptproblem ist, dass man nicht genau weis, ob die Dinger jetzt 1,2,3 Ansitze oder wenn man ganz viel Glück hat wie bei Dir auch länger ihren Dienst tun. Das sieht man ihnen beim Kauf leider nicht an. Deshalb kann ich schon verstehen, dass Du mit den Teilen zufrieden bist.

Sicher kann das auch bei höherwertigen Rollen sein, dass mal eine ausfällt aber nicht in dem Ausmaß zumindest wenn man sie nicht nur zum "Spaßangeln" verwendet. Ich habe selber einige durch und habe im Bekanntenkreis und Verein, im Urlaub usw. auch schon viele von den Dingern "sterben" gesehen. Der Rekord war, dass einer 3 von diesen Rollen bei einem Ansitz "erledigt" hat und war dann depremiert, weil er keine Rolle mehr hatte. Ich habe eine Bekannte die bei Lidl arbeitet und da gehen einige (defekte) Rollen in den Wochen und Monaten nach der Aktion  defekt wieder zurück und dass jedes Jahr. Aber es rechnet sich anscheinend trotzdem.

Ich habe einfach keine Lust mir die wenige Zeit, die mir zum Angeln bleibt mit solchem Unsinn, der bis zu einem gewissen Maß sogar absehbar ist, zu versauen. Hätte ich genügend Zeit und/oder nicht genügend Geld mir vernünftiges und vorallem verlässliches Angelgerät zu kaufen würde meine Meinung vielleicht anders ausfallen ...

Gruß Peter


----------



## yukonjack (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

na gut, was haltet ihr denn von dieser Rolle:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shakespeare-...=150810362637&ps=63&clkid=8385893598337770227


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Gibt es die bei Lidl?


----------



## volkerpr (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo yukonjack , 

die Rolle ist für das leichte Grundangeln wie z.B auf Aal,kleinere Zander,Satz-Karpfen usw. usw. OK !!!  

Die Schnur die im Lieferumfang dabei ist kannst du sofort in die Tonne kloppen da sie sehr starr ist und sich dadurch sehr oft vertüddelt !!!


Bitte erwarte keine lange Lebensdauer deshalb ein paar Euro mehr und du hast was dich auch auf lange Sicht glücklich macht !!


----------



## Boerni (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So also, ich habe meine erste Ausrüstung beim Penny damals gekauft eine Grundtelerute 3,60  100g Wg und eine Allround Rute 2,40m 60g Wg, einen Kescher und eine Rod Pod. Also die Grundrute ist okay ( bin ein Donauangler) die kleine Allroundrute auch aber die Rollen sind wirklich nicht Super mir ist ständig die schnurr runtergesprungen und hatte dadurch Perücken ohne Ende. Das Rod Pod ist Schrott, das einzige was ich noch benütze ist der Kescher. Die zwei Pennyruten sind bei meinen Eltern eingelagert, nehm sie dann wenn ich bei Ihnen zu Besuch bin um abends auf Aal im See zu fischen. Es kommt darauf an welches Gewässer befischt wird und wie oft man geht. Für die Angelei in der Donau bin ich mittlerweile umgestiegen auf Händlerware. Hat mich zwar ein kleines Vermögen gekostet aber besser als immer wieder "günstige" Angebote zu kaufen bei Aldi, Lidl& Co. Ich habe eine guten Kompromiss gefunden für meine Angelausflüge bei meinen Eltern taugten die Pennyruten ( meine Eltern wohnen 150km weg) und hier für Donauangeln in Regensburg die Ausrüstung vom Händler!


----------



## Roy Digerhund (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Boerni: Schon den Titel von diesem Thema gelesen? Hier geht´s um LIDL.
Gruss ROY


----------



## zope 1 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

habe mir doch glatt bei lidl die 240er geholt und was soll ich sagen läuft wie eine für 120 aus nen anglershop


----------



## ayron (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Georg Baumann hat auf der Gastanglerseite mal das Set von LIDL getestet:q
Könnt ihr euch ja mal anschauen#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ja, ja die tolle Lidlrolle, so gut wie eine gescheite Rolle für das zigfache Geld.|rolleyes

Und so sieht die Rolle innen aus, wenn ein 30 Pfund Karpfen nach vier Minuten gewonnen hat, nachdem es schon nach der 2 Minute nach verbranntem Plastik stank, und das Gehäuse zu schmelzen begann.


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@ sensitivfischer
hast du etwa versucht, mit einer lidlrolle auf einen 30- pfünder zu angeln? dann lasse mich bitte an deiner vernunft zweifeln! 
und das genau so an der vernunft desjenigen, der solche angebote zum "profiangeln" nutzt. aber ich verstehe eben leute, die nicht das geld dazu haben, für "ab und an mal angeln" oder auch "erste versuche, um sich vom "echten interresse" zu überzeugen" zu solchen angeboten greifen.
ich erinnere mich an die ersten versuche meines neffen, selbst zu angeln, heute hat er seine eigenen "besseren" angeln, die "supermarktangebote" von damals kann seine schwester aber heute noch nutzen. ;-)

ich finde übrigens den tröt nicht mehr, der mal den test von haken behandelte, in dem aldihaken in punkto rostfreiheit "markenhaken" weit übertrafen!


----------



## yukonjack (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Gibt es die bei Lidl?


 
na ja, ich mein nur so. sieht der lidl rolle doch sehr ähnlich und steht sogar ein markenname drauf...
aktueller verkaufspreis von 10,- € bis 22,95 €


----------



## Boerni (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Roy: Ist das nicht egal ob Lidl Aldi Penny und so weiter. Es sind Discounter und mal ehrlich die hängen doch eh alle zusammen>


----------



## Seatrout68 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich kann nicht glauben, dass , wenn es um Ruten und Rollen geht, jemand im Discounter sein Geschirr kauft, Zubehör evtl.
Leute vergesst den Fachhandel nicht, die Tipps bekommt ihr nicht im Aldi oder Lidl.
Und ihr braucht nicht schreien: Zweite Kasse.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @ sensitivfischer
> hast du etwa versucht, mit einer lidlrolle auf einen 30- pfünder zu angeln? .....




Nöö, das war keine Absicht!
Ich war mit 'nem halben Köderfisch auf Aal oder Zander aus.|rolleyes
Dass der Karpfen den halben Köderfisch einsaugte, weil er offenbar tierisches Eiweiß brauchte, damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet.#c


----------



## Saltatio (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Möchte mal eine Lanze brechen für die Discounterware allgemein! ich fische seit knapp 2 jahren ausschließlich mit Rollen und Ruten von div. Discountern, sozusagen als Langzeitversuch auf biegen und brechen. Schnüre, Haken und Kleinkram nehme ich allerdings wie gewohnt vom Händler.

Grob gesagt: einfach die Discounterpreise mal 2 nehmen, dann ist man in der  Preiskategorie in der oft die gleiche Qualität beim Händler zu finden ist. Natürlich muss man die Augen aufmachen bei Aldi, Lidl und Co. Ab und zu ist auch wirklich Schrott dabei. Man darf auch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, soll heissen ne Shimano für 150 ist was anderes als ne noname- Rolle von Lidl für 20€. Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal die Einkaufspreise mancher Händler gesehen? - ich schon!

Der Witz ist doch dass gerade im unteren und mittleren Preissegment Design, Produktion und Qalitätskontrolle ausschlieslich aus China und Co. stammen. Selbst die Premiumhersteller lassen ihre Produkte fast alle im Reich der Mitte herstellen. Nur findet hier zumindest die Entwicklung und seltener die  Qualitätskontrolle in Japan oder Europa statt.

Vergesst doch die hunderttausend "Marken" wenns nicht gerade um die Oberklasse geht! Der Trick dabei ist dass die Teile aus Fernost vom Importeur oder Auftraggeber frei gelabelt werden. So hat jeder Großhändler, Discounter und Versender seine Eigenmarke, nur damit sich die Produkte nicht direkt vergleichen lassen obwohl die Teile vielleicht in der gleichen Firma in China hergestellt wurden.

Wenn ich mir mal das ganze Zeugs anschaue das ich vor 10 Jahren für viel Geld als Markenartikel vom Händler gekauft habe dann würde ich sagen die gleiche Qualität kann man heutzutage auch im Supermarkt für nen Bruchteil des Geldes kaufen.

Gruß,

Saltatio


----------



## Nordsee (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

http://www.die-gastangler.de/

Wenn ihr da ein bisschen runterscrollt seht ihr einen wirklich interessanten Film über ein Lidlangelset. Das wird auf Herz und Nieren geprüft. Ist echt ne interessante Sache :O


----------



## yukonjack (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ja, schönes video. und wenn ihr ´rechnen könnt ............?!
war gestern beim angelgeräte händler meines vertrauens. brauchte einen rutenring für ne 6teilige bolorute( 4mm durchmesser) der hat mir 3,90€ dafür abgenommen. das sind für mich immer noch gefühlte 7,80 DM (und das für son mickligen ring), die älteren unter euch werden die währung(DM) noch kennen. so , und wenn ich noch die anderen ringe brauchen würde, 6mm, 8mm usw...wo würde ich preislich wohl landen. dazu kommen noch meine fahrtkosten und meine zeit, da kauf ich doch lieber übers internet oder geh zu einem discounter und kauf mir gleich ne neue ganze rute oder...............???????????
nochmal, ich spreche hier nicht die wettkampfangler oder die gelegenheitsangler mit ner bügelfalte in der wathose und dem hummer(ich meine das auto) vor der haustür an.(die haben eh mit ihrer anwaltskanzlei oder ihrer zahnarztpraxis zu tun) 
die ruten und rollen sind für den normalangler durchaus zu gebrauchen. vom zubehör wie haken schnüre u.sw. würd ich eher abraten. das zeug is nicht so doll...


----------



## John Carp(enter) (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also ich hab mir bei lidl letztens so ein Rute - Rolle Set geholt, falls mal ein Kumpel oder mein Neffe oder sonstwer bock hat am Forellenpuff oder so mit zu angeln. Dafür ists auch wirklich ausreichend und funktioniert auch einwandfrei.
Für mich selbst hab ich so eine Tragetasche mit Boxen drin für Kleinzeug und sonstiges Allerlei gekauft und muss echt sagen, dass ich mit der Tasche bisher hochzufrieden bin. Für den Preis kann man absolut nicht meckern. Vergleichsweise Taschen beim Fachhändler kosten ca. 30 Euro oder sogar noch mehr. Nur weil da dann der Markenname noch vorne aufgenäht ist. Aber naja, dass ist ja bekanntlich bei allem so. Das Hemd von Hugo Boss kostet auch nur nen Batzen Geld, weil der Aufnäher Hugo Boss hinten drin ist. Ohne den Aufnäher, selbes Hemd, aber es kostet ca. 100 Euro weniger. 
Aber Ruten und Rollen würde ich mir dann doch beim Fachhändler kaufen ^^


----------



## Carp-MV (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mal so ein Test von so einer Lidl Angel. Ich persönlich würde mir lieber ne Kombo (Rute & Rolle) selber zusammen stellen wenn es so günstig sein soll. Was sogar für das Geld möglich ist und diese wäre dann sogar wohl besser, langlebiger als dieses Set. Das Zubehör ist ja eh nur im Bereich Cent Artikel. Ich hatte mal so ein Set als Aal/Karpfen Kombi mit der selben Rolle für mein großen Sohn. Die Ruten sind durchaus zu gebrauchen aber die Rollen sind Ruck Zuck im Eimer und sind nicht mal was für ein Anfänger finde ich...

Naja aber wen es interessiert einfach mal anschaun. ;-)

*Video:*
http://youtu.be/1PvT91ETmyY


----------



## _Pipo_ (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Für nen Zwanni ist das Set definitiv ok, mein Onkel benutzt eine Lidl Rolle seit 2 Jahren problemlos.

Auf den Meterhecht würde ich damit nicht gehen, aber für den Preis ist es ok, kann man schon mal im Kofferaum haben wenn man mal ein paar Barsche ärgern will.

Alternativ falls vorhanden eine gute Rute für den Sohnemann oder die Tochter, die können da nicht viel kaputt machen und wenn ist es auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhaeltnis ist bei den Discountern gar nicht mehr soooo dolle...
Bevor ich fuer 24,95€ 'ne Rute&Rolle aus'm Lidl hole, kaufe ich lieber Qualitaetsware aus dem unteren Preissegment:
Bsp.sweise kostet eine Zebco Light Pilk keine 15€.
U.a. hier: http://www.amazon.de/Zebco-Ruten-50-130g-mehrfarbig-1043210/dp/B005GNPQS2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341651927&sr=8-1

Ansonsten kann ich auch im "Fachhandel" bestellen und zahle dann zwar an die 40€ fuer 'ne Combo, allerdings brauch' ich auch nicht doppelt kaufen oder stell' das Geraet nur in die Ecke:
http://www.angelfachmarkt.de/Rollen..._u4364_z375fbfb1-c787-473a-a065-2ac3b81ae8f5/
http://www.angelfachmarkt.de/Ruten-..._u4364_z375fbfb1-c787-473a-a065-2ac3b81ae8f5/

Habe selber jahrelang Discounterware gefischt. Mittlerweile sind Qualitaetsprodukte stellenweise genauso guenstig nur qualitativ erheblich besser.


----------



## Carp-MV (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhaeltnis ist bei den Discountern gar nicht mehr soooo dolle...
> Bevor ich fuer 24,95€ 'ne Rute&Rolle aus'm Lidl hole, kaufe ich lieber Qualitaetsware aus dem unteren Preissegment:



Absolut richtig! Ich schrieb ich ja oben schon das geht genauso Günstig mit Markenprodukten...

Rute:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...en/yad-powerful-spin-laramie-ruten/detail.jsf

Rolle:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...len-2/saenger-base-xi-fd-rd-rollen/detail.jsf

Liegst jetzt bei nicht mal 17€ für diese Kombo und dazu kriegst dann auch noch Schnur und bist immer noch unter 20€. Gut hier kommt der Versand dazu aber dafür hält alles durchaus länger und ist Qualitativ langlebiger als dieses 20€ Set von Lidl. 

Ich bin auch ein Freund von Gut & Günstig aber bevor ich meinen Kind oder einen Anfänger der mal reinschnuppern will so ein Lidl Set andrehe dann gebe ich gerne 5-10€ mehr aus und er hat entsprechend der Preisklasse was vernünftiges in der Hand.


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also - für´s leichte Grundangeln an der Talsperre (Zander, Aal & manchmal Forellen) habe ich selber ein paar von den Lidl-Freilaufrollen im Gebrauch - die funktionieren noch immer tadellos im 3. Jahr oder so & ich finde sie für 16,99 € unschlagbar gut - zumal ich einige als "reduzierte" Restbestände sogar für *11,99 €* einfach mal so aus Jux in den Wagen geworfen hatte! 

Also - wer eine noch günstigere Freilaufrolle sein eigen nennt, die auch nach 3 Jahren noch gut läuft, der kann mir gerne den link posten - aber bisher habe ich für mein leichtes Grundangeln noch nix besseres gefunden, dass NOCH günstiger ist!

Klar habe ich auch teure Rollen von namhaften Herstellern - aber irgendwie bin ich nicht der, der das "Show-Tackle" immer mitschleppt, um andere zu beeindrucken, sondern nur noch das mitnimmt, was am Wasser für die entsprechenden Zielfische des Tages wirklich Sinn macht!

An der Talsperre ist meine einzige teure Kombo die Spinnkombo, wobei Rute & Rolle einfach richtig was abkönnen müssen & doch viel mehr Spaß machen, als alles "billige", was mir bisher begengnet ist!

Gute Ruten habe ich im Discounter noch nicht in der Hand gehabt - kann´s nicht beschreiben, aber den Ruten traue ich nicht, nachdem ich sie mal in die Hand genommen hatte!

Ansonsten habe ich Taschen & Kescher vom Discounter & bin damit ebenfalls recht zufrieden!

Karpfen- oder Welsangeln würde ich mit diesen "Röllchen" nicht gezielt, obwohl Karpfen als "Beifang" bis ca. 16 Pfund damit auch schon kein Problem waren.

Aber - ich denke, wenn man gezielt auf Kapitale geht, dann sollte man dem Fisch & sich selbst zuliebe etwas "solideres" Gerät verwenden!

Ansonsten - regt Euch nicht über Discounter - Kram auf - es muss ja niemand kaufen & benutzen.

Je nachdem wofür, taugen manche Dinge dort durchaus - aber etwas besseres wird´s wohl immer geben - etwas billigeres auch - aber besser & billiger habe ich bei Keschern, leichten Freilaufrollen & Taschen für *MEINE Zwecke* (!) noch nicht gefunden!



...ich fahre auch einen rel. alten Golf, OHNE es zu müssen - da gibt´s schon tollere Autos - aber mich juckt´s nicht, weil diese Karre für meine Zwecke (Hund & angeln) einfach reicht!



Ernie


----------



## Chemtrails (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich konnte gestern eine Kampfbremsrolle von Lidl begutachten (weiß leider nicht wie alt die war) und war sehr positiv überrascht, machte einen wertigeren eindruck als jede andere Rolle um die 20€


----------



## Norbi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Was bitte ist eine Kampfbremsrolle und wie sieht Sie aus??|kopfkrat


----------



## Chemtrails (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

eine Kampfbremmsrolle hat nen Schalter mit dem man den Freilauf einschalten kann !?

|wavey:

durch den Schalter ist es wie bei einem geöffneten Bügel, 
der Fisch kann abziehen ohne großen Widerstand


----------



## antonio (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Chemtrails schrieb:


> eine Kampfbremmsrolle hat nen Schalter mit dem man den Freilauf einschalten kann !?
> 
> |wavey:
> 
> ...



nein eine kampfbremsrolle ist nix mit freilauf.
ist ne heckbremsrolle mit zusätzlichem hebel vor dem heckbremsknopf zum schnellen öffnen oder schließen der bremse.
hebel nach links = öffnen
hebel nach rechts = schließen.

so was hier

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=shima...w=201&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0,i:94

antonio


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Chemtrails schrieb:


> eine Kampfbremmsrolle hat nen Schalter mit dem man den Freilauf einschalten kann !?


Nee, die eine Seite des Schalters ist komplett geschlossene Bremse (Anschlag) & die andere Seite des Hebels ist die Bremsstaerke, die man eingestellt hat.


----------



## antonio (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Nee, die eine Seite des Schalters ist komplett geschlossene Bremse (Anschlag) & die andere Seite des Hebels ist die Bremsstaerke, die man eingestellt hat.



stimmt auch nicht ganz.
kommt immer auf die vorgenommene grundeinstellung der bremse an.
also hebel senkrecht nach oben und grundeinstellung der bremse vornehmen und dann eben bei hebel nach rechts weiter schließen und bei hebel nach licnks weiter öffnen.
hierbei muß dann nicht zwangsläufig die bremse bei hebel rechts am anschlag komplett geschlossen sein und umgekehrt genauso.

antonio


----------



## Bassey (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab seit 3 Jahren die Bissanzeiger im Einsatz, alles Top bei den Teilen!


----------



## antonio (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

jup die dinger halten.

antonio


----------



## Petri (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

will gar nicht darüber nachdenken unter was für arbeitbedingungen ne rolle für nichtmal 7euro zusammen gebaut wird.. bei solchen preisen hat der händler ja nichtmal nen anreiz in zukunft mehr lohn zu zahlen, da höhere kosten an den kunden weiter gegeben werden müssen. und 10 euro wär einigen vermutlich schon zuviel...  aber gut, muß ja jeder selber wissen.


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Petri schrieb:


> will gar nicht darüber nachdenken unter was für arbeitbedingungen ne rolle für nichtmal 7euro zusammen gebaut wird.. bei solchen preisen hat der händler ja nichtmal nen anreiz in zukunft mehr lohn zu zahlen, da höhere kosten an den kunden weiter gegeben werden müssen. und 10 euro wär einigen vermutlich schon zuviel...  aber gut, muß ja jeder selber wissen.



Hihihihihihihi - na dann kauf´ aus sozialen Erwägungen ruhig weiter teurere Produkte!

Ich denke, nur die wenigsten Dinge aus dem richtig hochpreisigen Angelsortiment werden NICHT in Billiglohnländern gefertigt!

Der Unterschied besteht meist nur in besseren Materialien, die bei "High-End-Tackle" zum Einsatz kommen, der Präzision der Teile, den Entwicklungskosten & VOR ALLEM anderen --> der Werbung, die eine Marke braucht, um ein image aufzubauen & zu erhalten, dass die Menschen veranlasst, eine 750 € - Rolle etc. zu kaufen!

Der Händler zahlt nur Lohn für sein Personal, wenn er welches hat - der Hersteller der hier gegenständlichen Dinge jedoch, produziert nicht umsonst meistens in Billiglohnländern!



Naja - es bleibt wohl immer eine Glaubensfrage - aber aus sozialen Erwägungen kaufe ich nix teuer, wenn´s auch etwas günstiges gibt, dass für meine Zwecke ebenso geeignet ist!

Wenn ich mehr mal bezahle, dann *NUR* für erheblich bessere Qualität - Lebensdauer - Design oder aus Spass an der Freude!

Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> will gar nicht darüber nachdenken unter was für arbeitbedingungen ne Rolle  für nichtmal 7euro zusammen gebaut wird.. bei solchen preisen hat der  händler ja nichtmal nen anreiz in zukunft mehr lohn zu zahlen, da höhere  kosten an den kunden weiter gegeben werden müssen. und 10 euro wär  einigen vermutlich schon zuviel...  aber gut, muß ja jeder selber  wissen.


Und ich möchte gar nicht darüber nachdenken unter welchen Arbeitsbedingungen viele deutsche in diesen Land schuften müssen für einen, für unsere Verhältnisse mehr als miesen Lohn und jeden Cent dreimal umdrehen dürfen trotz Vollzeit.

Bevor wir uns Gedanken machen können über Arbeitsbedingungen im Ausland haben wir erstmal die Pflicht hier alles zu tun damit es uns gut geht. Elend gibt es überall und geh mal raus vor die eigene Tür dort fängt es an!

Solange das so ist sollte man auch niemanden hier Verurteilen der Aufgrund finanzieller Schwäche zu billigen Produkten greifen muss. Oder andere die kein Bock haben nur wegen einen tollen Namen irgendwelche Firmen das Geld in den Rachen zu werfen die am Ende auch nicht woanders Produzieren.


----------



## Bodensee89 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

richtig! 


jeder soll sich das kaufen was er kann oder/und will. 

wer leute nach irgendwelchen markenartikeln beurteilt hat eh nicht alle tassen im schrank.


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

...und eins habe ich beim Angeln in über 30 Jahren gelernt:

--> "Wer fängt, hat Recht!!!"

))

Ernie


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Und ich möchte gar nicht darüber nachdenken unter welchen Arbeitsbedingungen viele deutsche in diesen Land schuften müssen für einen, für unsere Verhältnisse mehr als miesen Lohn und jeden Cent dreimal umdrehen dürfen trotz Vollzeit.
> 
> Bevor wir uns Gedanken machen können über Arbeitsbedingungen im Ausland haben wir erstmal die Pflicht hier alles zu tun damit es uns gut geht. Elend gibt es überall und geh mal raus vor die eigene Tür dort fängt es an!
> 
> Solange das so ist sollte man auch niemanden hier Verurteilen der Aufgrund finanzieller Schwäche zu billigen Produkten greifen muss. Oder andere die kein Bock haben nur wegen einen tollen Namen irgendwelche Firmen das Geld in den Rachen zu werfen die am Ende auch nicht woanders Produzieren.


 
Good Post  #6,

andere Hersteller produzieren auch im Ausland und es würde mich schwer wundern wenn bei denen die Arbeitsbedingungen wesentlich besser wären.

mfg Sascha


----------



## carphunter1678 (7. August 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin,

Ich hab ein paar Seiten zuvor gelesen, was für schlechte Erfahrungen Ihr mit den Lidl Rollen gemacht habt wenn es um den Harten Einsatz geht.
Diese Meinung kann ich nicht teilen! Mein Onkel (Anfänger) hatte sich mal so ein Makrelen Set gekauft. Vor 2 Jahren in Schweden auf Hecht und auf'm Meer hatte er keinerlei Probleme!
Dieses Jahr in Norwegen hatte Er auch keinerlei Probleme (bis ich bei einer Welle das Gleichgewicht verloren habe und die Rolle mit meinem Hintern von der Rute gehauen habe |supergri #q ). 

gruß Dennis


----------



## HSV1887 (7. August 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Und ich möchte gar nicht darüber nachdenken unter welchen Arbeitsbedingungen viele deutsche in diesen Land schuften müssen für einen, für unsere Verhältnisse mehr als miesen Lohn und jeden Cent dreimal umdrehen dürfen trotz Vollzeit.
> 
> Bevor wir uns Gedanken machen können über Arbeitsbedingungen im Ausland haben wir erstmal die Pflicht hier alles zu tun damit es uns gut geht. Elend gibt es überall und geh mal raus vor die eigene Tür dort fängt es an!
> 
> Solange das so ist sollte man auch niemanden hier Verurteilen der Aufgrund finanzieller Schwäche zu billigen Produkten greifen muss. Oder andere die kein Bock haben nur wegen einen tollen Namen irgendwelche Firmen das Geld in den Rachen zu werfen die am Ende auch nicht woanders Produzieren.



Schade daß es hier keinen Danke-Button gibt, dieser Post hat eins verdient.


----------



## AAlfänger (7. August 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



HSV1887 schrieb:


> Schade daß es hier keinen Danke-Button gibt, dieser Post hat eins verdient.


Moin,moin,
Mit dem Beitrag den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!

MFG AAlfänger#6


----------



## hsts180 (7. August 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich hab ein paar Seiten zuvor gelesen, was für schlechte Erfahrungen Ihr mit den Lidl Rollen gemacht habt wenn es um den Harten Einsatz geht.
> Diese Meinung kann ich nicht teilen! Mein Onkel (Anfänger) hatte sich mal so ein Makrelen Set gekauft. Vor 2 Jahren in Schweden auf Hecht und auf'm Meer hatte er keinerlei Probleme!
> ...




Ich habe mir auch mal eine Freilaufrolle gegönnt.  Im Vergleich zu meiner Shimano oder der Okuma sind die echt nicht das Wahre.


----------



## teddy- (7. August 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



hsts180 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch mal eine Freilaufrolle gegönnt.  Im Vergleich zu meiner Shimano oder der Okuma sind die echt nicht das Wahre.




ich glaub das wüßte auch ein nichtangler :m

gruß stephan


----------



## Carp-MV (7. August 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> Ich habe mir auch mal eine Freilaufrolle gegönnt.  Im Vergleich zu meiner Shimano oder der Okuma sind die echt nicht das Wahre.


Wie @teddy- schon sagt das ist wohl völlig logisch. Ich glaube nicht mal das sie die Okuma Proforce von der Qualität übertreffen und die kostet auch nur ab 23€ und bietet ne Menge dafür. Aber für den gelegentlichen Angler wird sie vielleicht nicht so schlecht sein denke ich mal. 
Wer aber mit der Vorstellung rangeht da ne ultra hochwertige Rolle zu bekommen bei Lidl, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. ^^


----------



## yukonjack (10. August 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also nochmal zu den rollen. habe 2 rollen der 4000er und 2 rollen der 3000er serie seit 2 jahren fast täglich beim grundangeln im einsatz. ich habe bis heute absolut keine probleme damit. ich bin überzeugt davon das baugleiche rollen im sogn. fachhandel für einen erheblich höheren preis angeboten werden. wenn hier von rollen gesprochen wird die vom preis so ab 100€ losgehen, ja dann hat man sicher eine bessere quallität aber deswegen auch mehr fisch?


----------



## Carp-MV (10. August 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



> also nochmal zu den rollen. habe 2 rollen der 4000er und 2 rollen der 3000er serie seit  2 jahren fast täglich beim grundangeln im einsatz. ich habe bis heute  absolut keine probleme damit. ich bin überzeugt davon das baugleiche  rollen im sogn. fachhandel für einen erheblich höheren preis angeboten  werden. wenn hier von rollen gesprochen wird die vom preis so ab 100€  losgehen, ja dann hat man sicher eine bessere quallität aber deswegen  auch mehr fisch?



Natürlich fängt man mit einer Rolle über 100€ nicht mehr Fisch. Wenn eine Rolle einigermaßen Robust gebaut ist und die Bremse vernünftig läuft kriegt man mit der nötigen Erfahrung auch den Fisch mit einer billigen Rolle an Land gezogen. Klar man hat vielleicht nicht den Komfort einer teuren hochwertigen Rolle den man dann sicher auch spürt aber nicht jeden ist sowas wichtig genug das ihm der hohe Aufpreis deshalb Wert ist und das ist auch gut so. Jeder soll für sich selber Entscheiden was er braucht und womit er gut Fischen kann. Dem einen reicht ne 20€ Rolle und der andere braucht halt ne fette teure Luxus Rolle. Jeder hat mein Segen egal wie er das selber sieht für sich.


----------



## hsts180 (10. August 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi,


zu der Freilaufrolle von Lidl. Ich habe sie jetzt knapp einem Jahr im Dauereinsatz und bis jetzt macht sie ihren Dienst eigendlich ganz gut. Nachteil ist  wenn man eine 65er Barbe aus der Ströhmung zieht fängt sie langsam an ihren dienst zu quitieren. Sie lässt sich sehr schwer und hakelig einkurbeln. 

Habt ihr denn schon einen Plan wann es bei Lidl wieder losgeht.
Brauche eine zweite Tasche.


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. August 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

glaube nicht, daß lidl dieses jahr noch mal was bringt. aber schau dich doch mal um. hier in kassel z.b. gibt es fast monatlich einen non food sonderverkauf, wo lidl in einer sonst leerstehenden halle restposten der non food angebote noch mal preisreduziert verkauft. das angelzeug bleibt dabei meist unbeachtet. vlt. gibts ja bei euch in der nähe auch so etwas.


----------



## hsts180 (10. August 2012)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> glaube nicht, daß lidl dieses jahr noch mal was bringt. aber schau dich doch mal um. hier in kassel z.b. gibt es fast monatlich einen non food sonderverkauf, wo lidl in einer sonst leerstehenden halle restposten der non food angebote noch mal preisreduziert verkauft. das angelzeug bleibt dabei meist unbeachtet. vlt. gibts ja bei euch in der nähe auch so etwas.




Noch nie was von gehört. 

Glaube nicht das es hier was gibt. Ich glaube auch nicht das es Angelsachen dort geben wird.  Hier bei uns ist es immer schlimmer wie Sommerschlussverkauf und Neueröffnung zusammen. Sobald die Leute wissen das es was zum Angeln gibt.


Edit. habe mal danach gegoogelt. Nein gibt es leider nicht bei mir in der nähe.  :-(


----------



## spuki666 (11. März 2013)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Vielleicht für den ein oder anderen ganz interessant:
http://www.lidl.de/de/Klassische-Basics-ab-21-03

Gruß
spuki


----------



## Fr33 (11. März 2013)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Definitiv die Tasche mit den Boxen.....

^^


----------



## 42er barsch (11. März 2013)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Definitiv die Tasche mit den Boxen.....
> 
> ^^




die kann ich nur empfehlen !!

bin seit letztem jahr stolzer besitzer zweier diese taschen.

die boxen sind, bei dem preis, zwar keine plano und die lebensdauer dieser sicherlich begrenzt, das ist aber bei den vielfach teureren von iron claw oder berkley oder ... genauso der fall.

diese tasche ist m.m.n definitiv kein fehlgriff.

gruss


P.S. : bin am überlegen mir noch ne dritte anzuschaffen LOL


----------



## Schneidi (11. März 2013)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

was haltet ihr von dem?

http://www.lidl.de/de/Klassische-Basics-ab-21-03-/CRIVIT-OUTDOOR-Alu-Teleskoprutenhalter

ich will das nicht im dauereinsatz verwenden aber 5 mal im jahr würde es vielleicht zum einsatz kommen


----------



## Fr33 (11. März 2013)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das Ding ist ok.... fürn See auf dem Holzsteg usw. ist aber nix für die Brandung oder den Rhein


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. März 2013)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Schneidi schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von dem?
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Klassische-Basics-ab-21-03-/CRIVIT-OUTDOOR-Alu-Teleskoprutenhalter
> 
> ich will das nicht im dauereinsatz verwenden aber 5 mal im jahr würde es vielleicht zum einsatz kommen



Häll was aus, außer Du hast da vor Wallerruten auf voller Spannung abzulegen.


----------



## Schneidi (11. März 2013)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hört sich so an als wär das ausreichend für micht. ich würde es nur hin und wieder am baggersee zum feedern benutzen. zum wallerangeln habe ich mir selbt was aus einem 4 kant rohr gebastelt was wirklich unkaputtbar ist.


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. März 2013)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Schneidi schrieb:


> hört sich so an als wär das ausreichend für micht. ich würde es nur hin und wieder am baggersee zum feedern benutzen. zum wallerangeln habe ich mir selbt was aus einem 4 kant rohr gebastelt was wirklich unkaputtbar ist.



Zum feedern ist das Dreibein gut, aber die Auflage würde ich wechseln, sowas:
http://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/41396#41396


----------



## phirania (11. März 2013)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

schade das die 20/25 er geflochtene schnur von crivit nicht mehr im angebot ist.
damit war echt zufrieden.
die watthose kann man getrost in die tonne packen,reicht allenfalls fürn 30 cm bach abernicht fürs richtige wasser.
kescher ist auch fürn arxxx.
die rutentasche sieht einigermaßen nach was aus, aber....


----------



## GandRalf (11. März 2013)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin auch,

Kurz etwas zum Rutenhalter.

Für Testzwecke habe ich mir letztes Jahr mal, neben der Freilaufrolle, so ein Ding besorgt:

Musste da etwas nacharbeiten...|rolleyes


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=198400&stc=1&d=1363010069


----------



## phirania (12. März 2013)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

bei aldi gibst am do. 21.3. auch wieder angelsachen laut  prospekt ....


----------



## Snapperfreund (12. März 2013)

GandRalf schrieb:


> Moin auch,
> 
> Kurz etwas zum Rutenhalter.
> 
> ...



Und wie sind Deine Erfahrungen mit der Freilaufrolle?


----------



## GandRalf (13. März 2013)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Schnur aufspulen ging sehr ordentlich von der Hand!#6



Seitdem liegt die Rolle in der OVP im Angelkeller.
-Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen sie auszuprobieren.
Bilder vom Innenleben etc., für einen ausführlichen Bericht, habe ich auf der Festplatte.

Macht aber ohne die Praxis nicht sooo viel Sinn.#d


----------



## magut (13. März 2013)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich hab die kleinere seit 2 Jahren ab und dann für die leichte Grundangelei in Verwendung. Hatte leider noch keinen größeren Fisch an der Leine damit aber bisher bin ich zufrieden.
Schnur wird halbwegs gut aufgespult und der Freilauf zickt auch nicht rum. Bremse wie gesagt kann ich nicht viel sagen.
Denk aber, daß sie auch nicht schlechter ist wioe bei anderen Marken in der Billigschiene.
l.G.
Mario


----------



## heja85 (13. März 2013)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

bei norma gibt es auch was  

http://norma-online.de/_d_/_angebote_/_ab-mittwoch,-20.03._/_top--ausstattung-fu.er-angelfreunde_/


----------



## moochi (20. März 2013)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi,

habe heute meine Tasche mit den Boxen erhalten. Ich muss sagen, die macht echt nen super Eindruck!
Ein kleines Platzwunder...für meine spinning tackle mehr als ausreichend. Der Schultergurt ist super gepolstert und bei längeren Strecken, die man beim Spinnen zurücklegt genau richtig.
Eine absolute Kaufemphelung #6
Bei dem Preis kann man echt nichts falsch machen.

MfG


----------



## Fr33 (20. März 2013)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Meine beiden kamen gestern... (eine für mich -  eine für Vater)... Kollege wollt heute morgen eine ordern... da waren die schon vergriffen (Fehlermeldung auf Lidl HP).


----------



## Evithor (21. März 2013)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

also ich habe mir heute das "Angelzubehör Starterset" und die "Raubfischbox" geholt.

Das Starterset habe ich mir fürs Wat-und Bellyboatfischen geholt und empfinde es dafür als absolut ausreichend. 

Das Messer ist schärfer als so manches was ich mir bisher im Angelladen gekauft habe. 

Maßband, Zange und Totschläger/Hakenlöser sind auch nicht schlecht. Die Ködernadel ist eben eine normale Ködernadel. 

Nur die Zange könnte meiner Meinung nach etwas länger sein. 

Die Rachensperre bräuchte ich persönlich nun eher nicht. Ob das ganze nach dem ersten Angeln dann zusammenrostet kann ich natürlich noch nicht sagen.

Alles in allem finde ich es ein sehr schönes Set in einer Wasserdichten oder zumindest Spritzwasser geschützten Tasche.


Die Raubfischbox habe ich mir eher aus Interesse geholt da über das Zubehör hier viel Negatives geschrieben steht.

Die Haken von Jigköpfen, Spinner, Wobbler, Drakovicsystem und dem großen Blinker haben mich dabei sehr überrascht da sie teils wesentlich schärfer waren als die meisten vermeintlichen Qualitätsprodukte die ich in letzter Zeit gekauft habe.

Lediglich der Drilling des dünnen Blinkers war sehr stumpf (für mich uninteressant da er sowieso mit Fäden für Hornhecht verwendet wird).

Die Gummifische und Twister finde ich durchaus brauchbar.

Die Posen sind für mich ganz normale Posen, also auch brauchbar.

Bei Stoppperlen, Bleischrot, Schnurstopper und Lotblei konnte ich persönlich auch keinen Unterschied zu teureren Produkten feststellen.

Bei Wirbeln und Sprengringen will ich lieber kein Risiko eingehen und werde sie nicht benutzen, genauso wie die vielen Stahlvorfächer.  

Die Box ist natürlich super wie die in der Tasche mitgelieferten Boxen auch, habe die Tasche nun bereits 1 Jahr in Benutzung und bin immer noch super zufrieden.

Ich will hier niemanden meine Meinung aufzwingen allerdings sehe ich persönlich nicht ein warum man nicht die Möglichkeit nutzen sollte Kleinteile wie Posen, Schnurstopper, Blei etc. und die tolle Box für gerade einmal 10 Euro zu bekommen. #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin Moin

http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-sports-beheizbare-einlegesohlen/p186807?searchTrackingQuery=beheizbare%20einlegesohlen&searchTrackingId=Product.186807&searchTrackingPos=1&searchTrackingOrigPos=1&searchTrackingPage=1&searchTrackingPageSize=36&searchTrackingOrigPageSize=36

Wünsch euch schöne warme Füße im Winter


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin Moin
Ab Donnerstag 19.März hat Lidel mal wieder Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung |wavey:

http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-angelkomplettset/p194181?fromRecommendation=true&scenario=top_selling

und ganz unten noch weitere interessante Produkte.



mfg nobbi


----------



## Windelwilli (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ab Donnerstag 19.März hat Lidel mal wieder Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung |wavey:
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-angelkomplettset/p194181?fromRecommendation=true&scenario=top_selling
> ...



Keine Spinntasche mehr dabei, wie's ausschaut...


----------



## wobbler68 (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich das Angel-Komplettset(24,99 €) Allround 420 holen.

Als Grundrute(mit Grundblei) für die Weser,auf Aale und Co.
Dafür sollte sie reichen.:q


----------



## Fares (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nein, die Taschen sind nicht dabei......


----------



## Jose (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ab Donnerstag 19.März hat Lidel mal wieder Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ...
> und ganz unten noch weitere interessante Produkte.



scheint sehr spezielles zeug zu sein, interessante haltung


----------



## Wegberger (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo, 

denke das Zeug kann man blind kaufen, schließlich haben der Rheinische und der LSFV aus Schleswig Holstein die Sachen getestet und empfehlen das Zeug.

Kann man unter Bewertungen bei LIDL sehen :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Pssst..sollte ne Baitcaster werden.


----------



## Wegberger (15. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo,

habe heute ein neues Betätigungsfeld der LSFV SH gesehen!

Die sind jetzt sogar Produkttester !
http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-angelzubehoerbox/p194217?fromRecommendation=true&scenario=also_clicked

Unter Bewertungen wird die Fachexpertise gegeben


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Gibt Lidl eigentlich auch Gewässerkarten aus, oder dürfen das dann wieder die Angelfischergerätehändler übernehmen? Auch wenn sie nur nicht vom Verband getestetes Gerät verkaufen?


----------



## Wegberger (15. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Hallo , 

denke mal LIDL darf am Westensee dann was  .... |rolleyes


----------



## Knispel (15. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Nee- letztens war im Radio ein Bericht über "Tester" die Produkte, Hotels usw. im Auftrag der Hersteller oder Besitzer "testen" und ihre Meinung bei den genannten Produkten auf Testseiten poosten .... Einer der "Tester" (war Student) konnte sein Einkommen dadurch um bis zu 1800 Euronen im Monat steigern. Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass ein Verband wie der  LSFV SH so etwas nötig hat ..... oder ?????


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Lake Lidl


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Das man seine Mitglieder in der Verbandswelt verarscht, ist ja in Angelkreisen mittlerweile bekannt- aber das man jetzt auch noch dem Fachhandel, der es in Zeiten des WWW eh schwer genug hat, auf diese Art und Weise in den Rücken fällt, hat für mich schon einen sehr faden Beigeschmack! 

 Grundsätzlich finde ich es allerdings gut, dass ein Discounter Angelzubehör anbietet und Menschen mit geringen Einkommen Möglichkeiten Zubehör zu günstigeren Preisen zu erwerben. Aber ein Verband sollte sich in meinen Augen trotzdem neutral verhalten!


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Jose schrieb:


> scheint sehr spezielles zeug zu sein, interessante haltung




"snarter junger Mann" der ist andersrum(Rollenmäßig)hatte wohl ein tütelmann anner Spitze.

@Windelwilli  Keine Spinntasche mehr dabei, wie's ausschaut...

Der  LSFV steht nicht so auf Spinn meer:q:q:q


#h


----------



## Spiderpike (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab mir letztens die Hakenmontagen geholt zum Spirofischen auf Forellen....war vollends ok die Ware und hab mir einige €s gesparrt weil ich die Gamaksus nicht mehr benötigt hab.

Vom Norma hat mir meine Frau für 8€ nen kleinen Unterfankescher geholt. Der ist ganz gut.... so für eine Saison


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Mich würde eher interessieren wer vom LSFV-SH das getestet hat nach welchen (objektiven?) Kriterien und ob alle angebotenen Artikel getestet wurden und wo man die Testberichte lesen kann..

Denn da steht ja "Getestet" und empfohlen..


----------



## Andal (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

http://www.lidl.de/de/impressum/s5

Ist ja bei dir quasi ums Eck... vielleicht sagen sie es dir ja!?


----------



## Angler9999 (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Was ist denn das?





Innerhalb des Threads zwei verschiedene Überschriften?
2354 und 2355


----------



## Wegberger (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,

Thomas du Schelm..... solche Fragen tztztzz|supergri

Immer ein Haar in der Suppe suchen - wenn der Verband das sagt/schreibt - dann hat man abzunicken -> basta.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2015)

> Innerhalb des Threads zwei verschiedene Überschriften?


Weil die Beiträge aus einem anderen in den hier passenderen Thread verschoben wurden.

@ Wegberger - so bin ich dann halt auch, nicht?

Davon ab:
Bei der anglerischen Kompetenz, die man in Verbänden vermuten darf, kann ich mir sogar vorstellen, dass die da im LSFV-SH die Produkte alle getestet haben und  super finden und empfehlen...

:g:g:g


----------



## Purist (15. März 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich es allerdings gut, dass ein Discounter Angelzubehör anbietet und Menschen mit geringen Einkommen Möglichkeiten Zubehör zu günstigeren Preisen zu erwerben. Aber ein Verband sollte sich in meinen Augen trotzdem neutral verhalten!



Glaubst du, die haben das für lau gemacht? 

Mit der Discounterware ist das so eine Sache, deren Preis rechtfertigt sich nur deshalb, weil es privat zu teuer ist, ganze Billigruten aus China selbst zu importieren. Kleinkram bestellt man selber günstiger im Netz. Ansonsten gilt aber auch hier ein Grundsatz: Wer billig kauft, kauft auch gern zweimal, weil die Qualität nicht stimmt. Das ist immer wieder, nicht nur hier, eine Ausbeutung der finanziell schlecht Gestellten, die sich keine bessere Qualität leisten können, durch ihre mangelhaften Möglichkeiten (Internet/Kreditkarten/Fremdsprachenkenntnisse usw. usw.) und dadurch auch keine günstigere Bezugsquelle für die Billigware suchen können.


----------



## Nandru (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hatte mir letztes Jahr das Spinnangel-Set 210-5 mit Rolle 30RD zum Forellen- und Barschfischen gekauft:
Die Rolle war mit 120 m 0,22 mm Schnur bespult.

Kennt jemand die Schnurbespulung der anderen Angebotskombinationen?


----------



## zokker (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,
nicht nur bei Lidl gibt es z.Z. Angebote. Auch beim gelben Netto gibt es nächst Woche Angelsachen.
http://up.picr.de/21289972xc.jpg

http://up.picr.de/21289973bj.jpg

http://up.picr.de/21289974sh.jpg
Gruß zokker


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ihr lernt das schon noch, dass keine fremden Bilder, Grafiken, Texte etc. hier eingestellt werden, sondern höchstens verlinkt...

Davon ab:
Sind die Teile auch von irgendwelchen Verbandler "getestet" wie die Sachen beim Lidl vom 
LSFV-SH???

Oder kann sich der arme organisierte Angelfischer da nicht auf die kompetente Hilfe eines testkompetenten Verbandes verlassen?

Und zudem gehts hier um Lidl, nicht um Netto..


----------



## flasha (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wo findet man denn den "gelben Netto"? Hab ich noch nie gesehen *smile*.


----------



## Spiderpike (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei uns in Bayern gibts den auch nicht.... hätte gerne die Wathose gür Fuffi.....die ist sicher besser al die 90€ Hose vom Fishermans


----------



## zokker (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr lernt das schon noch, dass keine fremden Bilder, Grafiken, Texte etc. hier eingestellt werden, sondern höchstens verlinkt...
> 
> Davon ab:
> Sind die Teile auch von irgendwelchen Verbandler "getestet" wie die Sachen beim Lidl vom
> ...



Danke Thomas9904, fürs richtigstellen, hab nicht dran gedacht.#d
Wollte nicht extra neuen Tröt aufmachen deswegen hab ich`s hier gepostet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

passt scho, bei manchen weiss man ja, dass sies nicht bös meinen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

unser zokker ist noch so jung, der lernt das auch noch#h

Aber war doch aufen Sonntag bei Lidl mal eine lustige Runde.


mfg Norbert


----------



## FR89 (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/102731859984241707859/102731859984241707859/videos/p/pub

hats getestet


----------



## Rheinglück67 (15. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Norma hatte ähnliches im Programm. Hab mir die 5000 er Rolle geholt, macht was sie soll. Besser als was ich für billig im Angelshop örtlich erhalten habe. Langzeittest steht natürlich aus.

Bis jetzt sehr gut.

Die Diskonter erobern auch diesen Bereich ,

Finde ich gut!

@Thomas9904

Manchmal gefallen mir deine Stellungnahmen nicht. Ich weis, ich bewege mich auf sehr dünnem Eis. Ich hoffe Kritik ist hier erwünscht ohne dies jetzt konkret begründen zu müssen.

Die armen organisierten Fischer sind in der Lage ihr Gehirn einzuschalten. Mehr wie du wissen möchtest.


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (18. März 2015)

*Angelsets vom Lidl*

Moin,

ab morgen werden bei Lidl 4 versch. Angelsets und diverses Zubehör verkauft - http://www.lidl.de/de/angeln-ab-19-03/c13954

Das das Zeug kein High-End ist, ist mir durchaus bewusst. Trotzdem überlege ich mir das Posenangel-Set für die Köderfischjagd zu holen.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob jemand mit diesen oder ähnlichen Sets aus dem Discounter schon Erfahrungen gesammelt hat. Ist das Zeug totaler Müll oder für meinen Einsatzwunsch durchaus brauchbar?

Danke für die Infos...

Marcel


----------



## vermesser (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wuäh, keine Tasche dieses Jahr  .


----------



## Taxidermist (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und keine Knicklichter!
Aber die Leuchte für 9€, mit Batterien, werde ich mir vielleicht als Zeltbeleuchtung holen.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Der LSFV-SH hat die Angebote mit seinen anglerisch kompetenten Experten für euch getestet und für gut befunden und empfohlen - also kauft.
KAUFT!!
;-))

http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-angelzubehoerbox/p194217?fromRecommendation=true&scenario=also_clicked


----------



## Angler9999 (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

.... Und ich die Unterlegschnur.... für 2,99€

Bin noch am überlegen, ob sich die 5000er Rolle(n) lohnt zum bespulen von Rollen. So wäre immer die Möglichkeit die optimale Füllung zu gewährleisten.

Ich meine damit für das umspulen der Schnur auf der Hauprolle.


----------



## wobbler68 (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo

@Taxidermist

Fast die selbe Lampe bekommst du bei OBI(mit OBI Werbung darauf)für 4,99€.Habe ich selbst.



@ROIMarcel

Um Köfis zu fangen,sind die Angeln etwas zu grob.
Da kannst du so etwas,in der Art nehmen.
http://www.angel-domaene.de/angelru...pecialsOnly=0&minimumPrice=4&maximumPrice=250
Wahlweise mit oder ohne Ringe.
oder so etwas
http://www.angel-domaene.de/lineaeffe-platinium-trout-tele-forellenrute-4-40m-10-25g--19672.html


----------



## joedreck (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

also ich werde mir das 4,20m set holen. Ist für ca 10 mal angeln im Jahr auf verschiedene fische im tümpel. 
 ich denke, solang man nicht zu viel erwartet, ist das zeug brauchbar. 
 die rute wird halten, die rolle ihren job tun und der Rest auch halten.


----------



## wobbler68 (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Noch einer der die 4,2m Ausführung haben will?|bigeyes
Scheint wohl,das ich da schon vor 8 Uhr da sein muss,um auch noch eine zu bekommen.:q


----------



## Pipboy (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also die Schnurr zum unterlegen habe ich immer gekauft. Günstiger gehts fast nicht. Zum Set kann ich folgendes sagen. Ich habe am Rhein bereits mehrere Leute getroffen die das Forellen/Barschste benutzt haben. Sie haben die Schnurr ausgetauscht und damit ganz passabel gefangen, allerdings nur als Posenrute.


----------



## GandRalf (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin auch,

Ich habe mir 2012 auch eine der Crivit Freiläufer zum Testen besorgt. Hier mal ein Überblick über die 5000er.






Rolle kpl. in ganzer "Schönheit".




Blick auf den Kunststoffrotor und die die etwas unpassigen "Blinkeinlagen".




Schnurlaufröllchen (Politur? -Was ist das?)




Rücklaufsperrenhebel unter der Rolle (Kunststoff)





...more to come...#6


----------



## GandRalf (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

...und weiter...






Freilaufhebel (Metall -stabil !)




Schnurbild (na-ja!)




Zerlegen ist angesagt...




Frontansicht auf die Achse und das Kunsttoffzahnrad.




Innenansicht der Mechanik (auch nicht übler als bei anderen Günstigrollen.)
...


----------



## Carassius venator (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wenn es dieselbe Pilkgarnitur ist, die ich vor mehr als 10 Jahren bei LIDL für damals 21,95 EURO gekauft habe, dann ist zumindest die Rute GUT und GÜNSTIG.

Damals 2,40 m lange, WG 200 - 300 gr,* Marke B. Sqare*, ging die Pilkrute 2 Jahre nacheinander auf Flugreise an West-Fjords auf Island.

Die Rute hat alles mitgemacht, auch jeden noch so dicken Dorsch hoch gepumpt - sehr zum Ärger meiner Angelkollegen, die mich wegen dieser Billigrute vorher aufgezogen hatten.

Die Rolle dazu habe bald wieder verkauft - so richtig "rund" lief die nicht.......#d

.


----------



## GandRalf (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und zum Abschluß 

Rücklaufsperre und Gehäuseplatte:

Durch das Kunststoffgehäuse, ist die Rolle nicht wirklich stabil.
Meine Befürchtungen, dass sich unter starker Belastung (habe die Rolle an einer Stellfischrute für Hecht) das Gehäuse verbiegen und so die Mechanik klemmen könnte, haben sich bisher noch nicht bewahrheitet.
Funktion und Bremsperformance ist ok. (wenn man die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch schraubt.)
Für die gelegentliche Nutzung hat sie bisher ausgereicht. Eine wirkliche Belastungsprobe (große Fische) steht aber noch aus.


----------



## uhitz (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste ob ich die eine Grund-Kombi letztes Jahr vom LIDL oder der Norma geholt habe...
mir fällt es zwar nicht mehr ein, aber so viel sei gesagt:
günstig, wird nicht ewig halten, AAABER: 1000 mal besser als das "Billig-Einsteigerset" vom Online "Fachhandel" mit Namen A... :vik:


----------



## ulli1958m (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten hier noch zwei Bilder hin. Aber die Forensofware meckert, dass diese Bilder schon an anderer Stelle im Forum verwendet werden.
> 
> Kann ich die irgendwie verlinken?


mußt einfach nur die größe oder den namen des bildes vor der einstellung hier ändern....dann klappt es :m

|wavey:


----------



## Grizzl (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich warte einfach noch 1-2 Wochen, dann gibt es die zum halben Preis   ;D 

Dann stimmt Preis / Leistung wieder


----------



## vermesser (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich meine, man muss ja auch mal sehen, dass Angelrollen keine Raketentechnik sind...von daher...


----------



## GandRalf (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Danke, Ulli.

Habe mal ergänzt!#6


----------



## xchamaeleon (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin Moin

weiß jemand ob es auch wieder Lidl´s Power Bait im Angebot gibt?


----------



## GandRalf (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das Uncle Josh Zeug?

Gibt es, glaube ich, nur noch exklusiv bei Neptunmaster.

https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/...ig/uncle-josh-trout-bait-forellenteig/a-5836/

|kopfkrat


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich kann dir raten die Finger von dem Uncle Josh zeug zu lassen , das ist im ganzen Angelsprtiment der Welt das Zeug mit dem schlechtesten Preisleistungs verhältnis!


----------



## maniana (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

kann vielleicht auch noch etwas dazu beitragen.
habe mir letztes Jahr die Grundrute von Norma geholt.
Dies ist die gleiche wie von Lidl, nur mit anderer Farbe.

Einsatzzweck war Auswerfen von Futterraketen bzw. Spombs.

Generell hat sich die Rolle schon beim 2.Ansitz verabschiedet,
eine Schraube löste sich und das Schnurlaufröllchen fiel ins hohe
Gras und das wars auch schon mit der Rolle. Die habe ich dann
brav im Müll eingebettet und ihr die letzte Ehre erwiesen. 

Die Rute ist ganz das Gegenteil. Von dieser bin ich mehr als begeistert
und kann diese für solche Einsatzzwecke mehr als empfehlen.

Ergo: Rute top, Rolle flop


----------



## GandRalf (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Edit Uncle Josh:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300477

Da ändert sich das P/L Verhältnis schon mal dramatisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich kann nur nochmal darauf verweisen, dass das Zeuchs alles KLASSE SEIN MUSS!!!!:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der LSFV-SH hat die Angebote mit seinen anglerisch kompetenten Experten für euch getestet und für gut befunden und empfohlen - also kauft.
> KAUFT!!
> ;-))
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-angelzubehoerbox/p194217?fromRecommendation=true&scenario=also_clicked


----------



## feederbrassen (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur nochmal darauf verweisen, dass das Zeuchs alles KLASSE SEIN MUSS!!!!:



Wenn die Experten das sagen..........|bla:|bla:


----------



## wobbler68 (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das Zeug ist so gut,das es seit 26.03.2008 ,240 Seiten mit 2396 Beiträgen hier gefüllt hat.#6
Und einen Kommentar gibt Mann ja erst ab ,wenn Mann das Zeug getestet hat oder kennt.

Ist wie mit der Bild Zeitung.
Schei....Blatt das man nicht liest.
Aber wer kauft es dann???|kopfkrat


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich das Angel-Komplettset(24,99 €) Allround 420 holen.
> 
> ...


Alles wird gut!

#6


Mfg nobbi


----------



## Hecht32 (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,
wenn ich sehe was so größtenteils am Wasser verwendet wird, dann ist das Zeug vom Lidl für viele eine Steigerung um 200%.


----------



## Carassius venator (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn ich sehe was so größtenteils am Wasser verwendet wird, dann ist das Zeug vom Lidl für viele eine Steigerung um 200%.



GEILER SATZ #6.....muss ich mir merken!

Du solltest mal eine Makrelentour von der SH-Küste oder aus Niedersachsen in die Nordsee mitmachen, dann denkst Du, Du bist im Angelruten und -rollen-Museum!


.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Sag ich doch  das Zeug MUSS toll sein..


----------



## dosenelch (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Das Uncle Josh Zeug?
> 
> Gibt es, glaube ich, nur noch exklusiv bei Neptunmaster.
> 
> ...




Taugt aber nur zum Posenangeln. Für's Schleppen gar nicht geeignet, weil sich der Teig nicht wirklich in Form bringen lässt, da zu weich und zu klebrig.


----------



## Purist (18. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch  das Zeug MUSS toll sein..



Deswegen ist's im Prospekt auch so grandios winzig abgebildet, damit man nicht sehen kann, wie "toll" es wirklich ist. :q


----------



## Fares (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@Thomas9904

Manchmal gefallen mir deine Stellungnahmen nicht. Ich weis, ich bewege mich auf sehr dünnem Eis. Ich hoffe Kritik ist hier erwünscht ohne dies jetzt konkret begründen zu müssen.





|good:


----------



## Arki2k (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Er spamt halt rum und müsste sich dafür selber Punkte geben....

8 Pack Haken a 10 Stück für 4,99€ reicht fürn See 

Die Rollen sehen arg billig aus und machen nicht den stabilsten Eindruck, die Ruten, naja kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen  - Hab mir mal das Pilk- und das Feederset gekauft und packe es morgen, wenn ich Zeit habe aus.


----------



## vermesser (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das kann doch hier nu echt nicht der Thread sein, um seiner Verbandskritik freien Lauf zu lassen |bigeyes#c|uhoh: ?

Zum Thema: Für Otto- Normalangler taugt das Zeug zum Grund- und Posenfischen. Kenn mehr als einen, der damit fischt und nix zu meckern hat. Heute werden einige bestimmt wieder nachrüsten...

Gibt echt schlimmmeres...

Auch z.B. vom gelben Netto der Kram, z.B. Wathose/ Watjacke/ Stiefel war preiswert und sehr gut. Hab bzw. hatte ich selber.


----------



## Stephan203 (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Er spamt halt rum und müsste sich dafür selber Punkte geben....
> 
> 8 Pack Haken a 10 Stück für 4,99€ reicht fürn See
> 
> Die Rollen sehen arg billig aus und machen nicht den stabilsten Eindruck, die Ruten, naja kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen  - Hab mir mal das Pilk- und das Feederset gekauft und packe es morgen, wenn ich Zeit habe aus.



Habe mir auch das Allround Grund Feeder Ding geholt.
Um in der Schonzeit ein paar Mädchenfische zu fangen oder mal einen Aal und auch mal zum Ansitz auf Zander nach der Schonzeit reicht das allemal.
Nur die Rolle sieht wirklich nicht so stabil aus


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Jetzt mal wieder Butter bei de Fische.
Hab da eine Frage zu diesem günstigen Pilk Set.

Habe ich mir vorhin geholt. In erster Linie um es Freunden, die mal mit auf den Kutter kommen aber kein Equipment haben, in die Hand zu drücken. Für das leichte Dorsch Fischen dürfte es hoffentlich reichen.

Kann einer etwas zur Schnur sagen? Ich habe in der Hektik vor der Arbeit nicht genau schauen können, habe aber die Vermutung das es Monofile sein könnte und die dürfte sich dafür nicht wirklich eignen? 
Kann wer was dazu sagen?

Danke


----------



## Carassius venator (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So, wieder zum eigentlichen Thema:

Heute morgen gg. 08.30 Uhr war ich beim LIDL und habe Ausschau nach einer Meereskombo gehalten. Obwohl noch ziemlich früh, waren nur (noch) ungefähr 5 oder 6 Meereskombos auf dem Verkaufstisch.

Die d´blaue Rute ist 2,20 m lang, Wurfgewicht 100  - 200 gr und gemarkt mit CRIVIT und TOP SELECT und 200-2 - die Marke kenne ich nicht #c Die Rute ist verhältnismäßig "schlank" und lässt sich gut greifen!

Die Rolle ist von der Größe her eine 7000 D, Frontbremse und ist randvoll mit gelber Mono-Schnur, vermutlich 0,45 mm, bestückt. Sie ist sehr leichtgängig und wird als Reserverolle samt Rute mit nach Norwegen gehen.

Dazu gibt noch noch eine kleine Box mit einem schönen Pilker 125 gr und ein System mit 2 Makks. Den beiliegenden Gutschein für 2 aktuelle Hefte BLINKER mit DVD werde ich heute noch wegschicken. Alles passt in ein Futteral mit Reissverschluss, der mitgeliefert wird.

*Für rund 25 EURO habe ich, glaub ich jedenfalls, nichts falsch gemacht!*


.


----------



## Stephan203 (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War auf jeden fall Monofile. 
Welche stärke kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. das Stand da nicht drauf.


----------



## wobbler68 (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So es ist vollbracht.
Ich habe wieder mal ein Angel Set bei LIDL/ALDI geholt.Nicht das erst und sicher nicht das letzte.:q

Hier mal mein erster Eindruck davon.
Set Preis :24,99€
*Rute 4,2m ,50-120 gr.  (12,50 €) *
Wie bei fast jeder Rute ,ist das Wurfgewicht eher zu hoch angegeben,es ist bei max. 80gr .
Unter Zug bekomme ich sie locker bis zum Halbkreis, der bis an die Rolle geht.
Die Rute ist etwas schwabbelig ,jedoch noch für mich ,erträglich.
Ich glaube kaum das ich für den Preis etwas vergleichbar "Gutes" im Fachhandel bekommen könnte.Sie ist sicherlich mit 30- 40€ Ruten vergleichbar. 

*Die Rolle(12,50 €) ist eine 5000 er* und es ist 35ziger(160 m) mono auf gespult.
Die Bremse arbeitet ruckfrei und lässt sich gut einstellen.
Sieht identisch aus wie die Freilaufrolle.Davon hat GandRalf (Seiten 238/239)ja einige Bilder eingestellt.

Ich habe eine Freilaufrolle der ersten Generation von LIDL, die arbeitet noch wie am ersten Tag.
Hat zwar noch nichts Kapitales gefangen,dafür einige Räuber um 80 cm und Karpfen bis 70 cm.
Mal sehen ob die neue Rolle genauso gut ist.

Um 8 Uhr 30  waren keine Freilaufrollen mehr da.|bigeyes


----------



## thanatos (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

man bekommt für 20000 € sicher keinen Porsche aber doch
 sicher ein gutes Auto das mich von A nach B bringt 
 so sehe ich das auch bei den preiswerten Angelgeräten
 es fehlt doch eigentlich nur der Luxustoutch ,Fische fangen kann man damit auf jeden Fall.#6


----------



## phirania (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Gibts noch was,oder ist schon alles ausverkauft...?


----------



## Arki2k (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also hier im Osten von HH war schon alles sehr knapp um 8:30 - Am wahrscheinlichsten bekommst du noch die Pilksets


----------



## Angler9999 (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Zur Schnur kann ich nur sagen, das diese nur noch als Unterlegschnur benutzt wird. Ein paar Versuche die 0,30er als Vorfach zu benutzen sind gescheitert. Nach wenigen Wochen war die Schnur mit der Hand zerreißbar. Die  Knotenfestigkeit ist sehr gering. 

Folglich vor dem fischen unbedingt prüfen und evtl. austauschen, bzw. als Unterlegschnur benutzen.


----------



## kati48268 (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@GandRalf
 danke für die Bilder.
 So macht man das: das Ding auch mal aufzuschrauben und schauen, was ist Plastik oder robustes Material.
 #6


----------



## Zenseo (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin zusammen,

als absoluter Laie (Angelschein seit 11/2014) würde mich mal folgendes interessieren:

Im Mai fahre ich für zwei Wochen an die Ostsee und würde da natürlich auch gerne mal angeln gehen. Allerdings habe ich keinerlei Ausrüstung für Salzwasser (steh bislang nur am Neckar rum). Macht es Sinn, sich das Pilkangel-Komplettset zuzulegen? Selbst wenn es hinterher auseinander bricht, ich brauch es erstmal nur für 2 Wochen. Kann man damit ernsthaft an der Ostsee angeln, ohne sich bei den Fischen lächerlich zu machen?

Merci schonmal für die hoffentlich aufschlußreichen Antworten.


----------



## joedreck (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich kenne bisher keinen fall, dass fische aus dem Wasser kamen, die angelrute gesehen haben und sich anschließend lachend wieder in ihr element zurückgezogen haben. Soll heißen:  Du kannst auch mit nem ast in der Hand fische fangen. Die billige rute und rolle werden für zwei Wochen locker reichen. Und macht es dir Spaß und du willst regelmäßig los, dann kauf dir vll mal was besseres. 
 man muss diesen unglaublichen tackle wahn nicht mitmachen. Wichtig auf dauer für jeden: Was willst du ausgeben, was ist es dir wert und welchen zweck verfolgst du..


----------



## Fischfrea (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Zenseo schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> als absoluter Laie (Angelschein seit 11/2014) würde mich mal folgendes interessieren:
> 
> ...



Aus meiner Sicht kannst Du sie kaufen, Ich habe selber letztes Jahr dieses Pilkset gekauft da mein Neffe mit mir mitgefahren war zum angeln auf Fehmarn. Aber zum Brandungsangeln ist meiner Meinung nach die Rute nichts, eher zum Kutter / Bootsangeln. Klar kommen jetzt auch wieder die Besserwissenden und sagen das ist alles reiner Müll. Jedoch lass Dich nicht entmutigen probier es damit aus und gucke dann nach und nach was für Dich und Deinem Portomonaie am besten ist. So zum Anfang ist das Lidl Set son mal genz gut,
Wünsche dir dann Mal viel Petri


----------



## Hering 58 (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Also hier im Osten von HH war schon alles sehr knapp um 8:30 - Am wahrscheinlichsten bekommst du noch die Pilksets


bei mir war um 10:45 alles wech


----------



## Zenseo (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Danke für die Antworten. Nachdem ja aber die Nachfrage scheinbar so groß ist, wird wohl bis heute Abend ohnehin nichts mehr da sein. Dann hätte es sich eh erledigt.


----------



## Purist (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



joedreck schrieb:


> man muss diesen unglaublichen tackle wahn nicht mitmachen.



Dafür musst du bei keinem Discounter einkaufen, du musst dafür auch nicht derart auf Qualität/Haltbarkeit verzichten, das kannst du auch auf anderen Wegen tun. 
Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Marken (fast alle) und viele größere Händler nicht diese Chinamassenware in ihrer Produktpalette hätten...


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mir bereits gestern abend das Posenset, das Forellen-Barsch-Set für meinen Vater und ein wenig Kleinkram gesichert...

Nur so als Tipp: Online kann man das Zeug bei Lidl auch kaufen - kostet halt nen Fünfer Porto...


----------



## vermesser (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hmm, hmm |kopfkrat ... ich bin ja weit davon entfernt, dass Zeug zu verteufeln. Für viele Zwecke reicht es, für manch einen ist es eine Steigerung...eigentlich ist angeln ja auch ganz simpel...

Aber kaum was davon ist so gut und günstig, dass man da so ein Brimborium drum machen muss...bei den großen Online Shops gibt es ähnlichen Kram für ähnliche Preise:

Freilaufrolle: http://www.angel-domaene.de/traxis-freilaufrolle-backfire-tfr-3000--19337.html

Rute: http://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-allroundrute-telescoop-rod-3-60m-20-50g--17943.html 

Das is genauso gut oder Mist wie das von den Discountern...auch viele Läden vor Ort haben solchen Krempel zu stehen. Bei Ebay kann man besseres Gerät günstig ersteigern...von daher...kaum is es knapp, wollen es alle haben.

Einzig die Tasche war in den Vorjahren ziemlich konkurrenzlos.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Zenseo schrieb:


> Im Mai fahre ich für zwei Wochen an die Ostsee und würde da natürlich auch gerne mal angeln gehen. Allerdings habe ich keinerlei Ausrüstung für Salzwasser (steh bislang nur am Neckar rum). Macht es Sinn, sich das Pilkangel-Komplettset zuzulegen? Selbst wenn es hinterher auseinander bricht, ich brauch es erstmal nur für 2 Wochen. Kann man damit ernsthaft an der Ostsee angeln, ohne sich bei den Fischen lächerlich zu machen?/QUOTE]
> Wie die Vorgänge sagen, es wird dafür wohl reichen.
> Habe mir das Set auch für "Freunde/Gäste" geholt, die dann mit an die Ostsee kommen. Aber die Schnur würde ich durch eine geflochtene ersetzen lassen bzw. ein Teil der Schnur als Füllschnur drauf lassen.


----------



## Windelwilli (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Für die Ostsee für 2 Wochen wird es denke ich reichen.
Nach Norwegen würde ich mich damit aber nicht trauen...


----------



## Carassius venator (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Zenseo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Im Mai fahre ich für zwei Wochen an die Ostsee und würde da natürlich auch gerne mal angeln gehen. Allerdings habe ich keinerlei Ausrüstung für Salzwasser (steh bislang nur am Neckar rum). Macht es Sinn, sich das Pilkangel-Komplettset zuzulegen? Selbst wenn es hinterher auseinander bricht, ich brauch es erstmal nur für 2 Wochen. Kann man damit ernsthaft an der Ostsee angeln, ohne sich bei den Fischen lächerlich zu machen?/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## joedreck (19. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Soooo ich hab mir, wie angekündigt, das 4,2m Set gekauft. Hab gleich mal ausgepackt und n bisschen getestet. 
Die Rute ist wie erwartet schwer. Die Rolle riesig für eine “allround“ Combo. Mit nem wg von 120g war das aber vorher klar denke ich. Auf der Rolle ist ne 0.35er Schnur die sehr “formstabil“ ist.
Ich hab dann mal gleich n 60 Gramm Blei drangehängt und mal quer übers Feld hinterm Haus geworfen. Nach ein paar würfen war die Schnur dann auch halbwegs vernünftig aufgewickelt. 
Ich konnte auch gleich mal die Haltbarkeit testen, denn das Blei hat sich ein paar mal etwas verhakt. 
Bis zum Schnur oder rutenbruch hab ich es nicht geschafft. 
Die bremse der Rolle Macht dicht wenn man sie richtig zuschraubt. Na ja sie springt etwas ruckelig an. 
Das einzige was mich wirklich nervt ist der lange Griff der Rute. Der stört mich doch schon. Leider ist ein kürzen nur möglich wenn das packmaß ansteigt, was ich auch nicht will.

Aber als Fazit kann ich sagen, dass Preis Leistung ok sind. Täglich damit fischen möchte ich nichtvwirklich, aber für meine geschätzten 10 mal angeln am tümpel per anno wird sie sich bewähren.

Die anderen stets sahen gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Allerdings ist der sonstige Bedarf abgedeckt und wenn ich dann mal an n schönen See fahre oder an den Alarm, kommt meine “bessere“ Ausstattung mit.


----------



## Carassius venator (20. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Jo,

wer jetzt noch gerne eine Meereskombo, Bootsrute mit großer Rolle, voll mit gelber Mono-Schnur (0,40 mm) haben möchte, der könnte auch heute noch Glück haben.

Heute um 9.00 Uhr lagen noch 4 solcher Kombos Preis 24,99 EURO, auf dem Tisch, aber auch andere Kombos für Friedfische und weiteres Angelzubehör.

Die Meereskombo sieht von der Optik her schon sehr gut aus, sowohl die Rolle als auch die Rute. Nicht zu vergleichen mit den LIDL-Artikeln, die unter dem "Marken-Namen"* B. Square* in den Jahren vorher schon vertrieben wurden und die schmucklos dunkelgrau waren.

.


----------



## boot (22. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin, ich habe mir heute die Freilaufrolle Crivit 3000-s gekauft,und muss sagen das sie für das Posenfischen und zum Feedern reicht.*Für das Geld ist sie ok.*


----------



## Jose (22. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hab mir vor jahren billigst mal 'ne freilaufrolle erlidelt.
tuts noch immer, bedauert so manche barbe :vik:

hab die allerdings noch nicht gegen einen karpfen mit abitur eingesetzt.
dafür brauchts ja tackle zum durchschnittlichen monatseinkommen #q


----------



## boot (23. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wenn die Freilaufrolle eine Barbe hält ,dann packt die auch einen guten Karpfen.lg


----------



## Carassius venator (31. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



boot schrieb:


> Wenn die Freilaufrolle eine Barbe hält ,dann packt die auch einen guten Karpfen.lg



Die Freilaufrollen waren in unserem LIDL-Markt als erste wech, obwohl der Markt eine ganze Menge davon hatte.

Für den Preis scheinbar doch ganz gut.......

Letzte Woche lagen noch einige Sets und kleine Zubehörsachen auf dem Ladentisch. Vielleicht werden die "Reste" ja noch günstiger.......?


.


----------



## vermesser (31. März 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe die Sachen auch im Urlaub mal ausführlich befingert, genau wie den zeitgleich angebotenen Kram beim guten Netto.

Das ist fast alles problemlos brauchbar...Jedenfalls Ruten und Rollen. 

Die Freilaufrolle hätte mich fast überzeugen können, wenn ich Bedarf hätte.

Die Sets sind teils fragwürdig, das Pilkset in der Box ist alles andere als wirklich was für die Praxis und könnte auf dem Kutter zu argen Enttäuschungen führen.

ABER: Es gibt weitaus schlimmeres für das gleiche oder mehr Geld...ich sag nur den Billigstkram von Askari, grade deren Rollen  .


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin Moin #h

AB ANS WASSER

Lidl mal wieder Ab Donnerstag 11.Juni

Von Angelkomplettset bis Zubehörbox


----------



## Vanner (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nö, schon ab Mittwoch dem 10.Juni.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei uns erst am 11.Juni


----------



## pink-fishing-girl (1. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Lidl hats wieder... ab 10. März.

Gibt neue Rollen.


----------



## sam0r (3. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und die sehen diesmal echt garnicht übel aus, muss ich sagen. Auch die Wobblersets machen im Prospekt zunächst erstmal einen super Eindruck für den Preis. Werde am 10. mal zusehen, dass ich mal früh beim Lidl bin ;-)


----------



## Peter_Piper (3. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die Frage ist nur, ob die Cranks auch gut laufen/zu führen sind. Hatte vor Ewigkeiten mal bei Lidl ein paar Minnows mitgenommen und nach dem ersten Tag am Wasser sie zweitverwertet und daraus Schlüsselanhänger gebastelt. Liesen sich bescheiden werfen, liefen noch bescheidener und alles, was aus "Metall" war, rostete sofort,...Fazit: für mich rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Stumbe (3. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Will auchmal meine Erfahrungen schildern. Habe am Anfang meiner Anglerlaufbahn mal die Raubfischbox sowie die "werkzeugbox" gekauft. In der Raubfischbox war vorallem unpassendes Zeug wie zu kurze Stahlvorfächer, irgendwelche Gummiknubbel etc drin. Die Gummifische waren sehr klein und die lackierten Jigköpfe stumpf und die Öse überlackiert. Die anderen Haken waren ebenfalls stumpf. In die Vorfachschnur hatte ich null Vertrauen... deshalb das meiste entsorgt. Spinner waren ebenfalls stumpf und leicht zu biegen. Insgesamt das meiste dann entsorgt. Das Einzige was noch da ist sind die Posen, aber da kann man auch wenig falschmachen. In der Werkzeugbox war vorallem das Messer unbrauchbar. Der Rest wie Betäuber, Kiefersperre und Maßband war ok. Betäuber und Maßband sind in ihren jeweiligen Taschen im Einsatz, sprich Köfi- Stipptasche.
Insgesamt ist das allermeiste von schlechter Qualität.

Von den Ruten und Rollen weiß ich nichts. 

Gruß


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Taschen sind für den Preis unschlagbar. Den Rest kann man dann eher doch vergessen.


----------



## Trollwut (3. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Seit Jahren ist ein Lidl-Wobbler bei mir das Topmodell auf Rapfen. Läuft unterirdisch schlecht und hebt sich wahrscheinlich genau deswegen aus der Kunsrködermasse ab. Würde mir aber nie mehr dort Zeug kaufen


----------



## GDezign (3. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Danke, ich hab gerade mein Angelschein bestanden und wollte evt. investieren... Da werde ich doch zu Askari fahren falls jemand den laden kennt.


----------



## Fr33 (3. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei Askari findest je nach Budget leider den selben Scheiss .... also am besten jmd mitnehmen der bisi Ahnung hat


----------



## Carsten_ (3. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe vor einem Jahr mit einem LIDL Set angefangen zu angeln, ein paar Sachen gibt es heute noch, die Box, Kleinteile, die Rolle und so etwas. Die Rute gibt es nicht mehr, Spitze gebrochen bei Baumhänger.

 Mein Fazit: Als Anfänger vollkommen in Ordnung, die Teile kosten nur einen Bruchteil von denen namenhafter Hersteller und liefern auch nur einen Teil der Qualität davon. Aber ich würde keinem Anfänger raten zu Beginn für hunderte Euros Ausrüstung im Angelladen zu lassen bevor er weiß ob und bei welcher Angelmethode er schließlich bleibt.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (3. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Taschen sind das wirklich einzig brauchbare. Einmal habe ich mir eine Grundrute für den Urlaub geholt und es trotz des Preises bereut. Es war schon eingeplant, dass die Rute nur den Urlaub überleben muss, mehr nicht (ich habe nur Steckruten und eine Teleskop-Rute war da ganz praktisch). Fazit: Am zweiten Tag war bereits ein Ring kaputt, am dritten Tag die Rolle. Ab in den nächsten Angelladen, für 20 Euro eine Tele-Grundrute von Cormoran geholt und die kann ich heute noch zum Aalangeln benutzen.


----------



## Carsten_ (3. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Bei Askari findest je nach Budget leider den selben Scheiss .... also am besten jmd mitnehmen der bisi Ahnung hat


 
 Und je nach Glück ein Verkäufer der genau so viel Ahnung vom Gerät hat wie du |uhoh:


----------



## olli783 (4. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Die Taschen sind das wirklich einzig brauchbare. Einmal habe ich mir eine Grundrute für den Urlaub geholt und es trotz des Preises bereut. Es war schon eingeplant, dass die Rute nur den Urlaub überleben muss, mehr nicht (ich habe nur Steckruten und eine Teleskop-Rute war da ganz praktisch). Fazit: Am zweiten Tag war bereits ein Ring kaputt, am dritten Tag die Rolle. Ab in den nächsten Angelladen, für 20 Euro eine Tele-Grundrute von Cormoran geholt und die kann ich heute noch zum Aalangeln benutzen.



Also ich habe mir die Grundrute (Feeder genannt in 3-Meter) vom Lidl gleich 2-fach geholt und damit schon 2 Urlaube an der Ostsee auf Seebrücken geangelt, sowie gelegentlich damit auf Aal und Zander im Rhein geangelt und bisher halten die Ringe inkl. Einlagen perfekt. 

 Weiß einer wann die nächsten Angebote bei Lidl kommen? Wollte mal die Rollen ausprobieren, da ich eh 2-3 neue brauche.


----------



## Fr33 (4. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

AM 10. März gibts den Kram


----------



## Kochtopf (4. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Und, wie gesagt, die Freilaufrolle tut hier klaglos ihren Dienst an der der 150 gr WG Feeder. Klar merkt man einen unterschied zu richtigen Rollen aber Preis Leistung ist schon völlig ok


----------



## sam0r (4. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Sehr amüsant an der aktuellen Anzeige finde ich ja folgendes Bild   Ich denke er angelt normalerweise mit Multirollen |uhoh:


----------



## Fr33 (4. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ach da war auch mal ne falsch rum montierte Rolle drauf.  Die Anzeigen machen Leute die vom Angeln 0 Plan haben


----------



## ernie1973 (4. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kescher und Taschen waren bei Aldi und Lidl bisher ok - ich glaube ich habe sogar ne Freilaufrolle, die ich ab und zu zum Aalangeln nehme - die tut´s - ist natürlich kein "high-Tech-Kram" - aber - zum Aalangeln am Rhein wäre mir teures Zeug auch zu schade!

Kescher und Taschen kann ich aber uneingeschränkt empfehlen - Preis-Leistung stimmt für mich!

Ernie


----------



## phirania (4. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich fische die Freilauf Rollen jetzt schon das 5.Jahr und nur eine hatte Mucken gemacht.
Und die wurde auch ohne viel Aufwand umgetauscht.
Also 3 Stück sind im Dauergebrauch auf Hecht Zander Barsch Forelle und Friedfisch.
Auf Karpfen wollte ich die dieses Jahr testen.


----------



## ernie1973 (4. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ohne Spaß - meine "Aalrolle" Freilauf von Lidl hat gereicht, um einen 1,30 m Wels aus dem Rhein zu ziehen - glücklicherweise war ne geflochtene Schnur drauf - sowohl Hauptschnur, als auch selbstgebundenes Vorfach mit gutem großen Aalhaken - aber - die Rolle hat´s gepackt und selbst die Bremse war OK - also nix von wegen "ein dicker zerlegt Dir das Teil sofort" - aber der Biß kam halt´ auf der Aalrute --> gezielt auf Wels würde ich damit *nicht* gehen - aber - einmal hat sie´s gut gepackt und läuft auch noch prima!

...soviel dazu - und zum Aalangeln sind die echt ausreichend & gut genug!

Ernie


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Tasche gibt es nur Online!


----------



## pennfanatic (4. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ohne Spaß - meine "Aalrolle" Freilauf von Lidl hat gereicht, um einen 1,30 m Wels aus dem Rhein zu ziehen - glücklicherweise war ne geflochtene Schnur drauf - sowohl Hauptschnur, als auch selbstgebundenes Vorfach mit gutem großen Aalhaken - aber - die Rolle hat´s gepackt und selbst die Bremse war OK - also nix von wegen "ein dicker zerlegt Dir das Teil sofort" - aber der Biß kam halt´ auf der Aalrute --> gezielt auf Wels würde ich damit *nicht* gehen - aber - einmal hat sie´s gut gepackt und läuft auch noch prima!
> 
> ...soviel dazu - und zum Aalangeln sind die echt ausreichend & gut genug!
> 
> Ernie



Die meisten rollen sein baugleich mit Sänger


----------



## boot (4. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

für das Geld sind die sachen ok.


----------



## pink-fishing-girl (5. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die Sachen wo als Anbieter "fantastic for fishing" angegeben ist stammen durchweg von Paladin. Sind nur mit Crivit statt Paladin bedruckt. Delta Sport scheint mehrere Quellen zu haben.


----------



## Anfaenger01 (6. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Für einen Anfänger bzw Gelegenheitsangler sind die Sachen voll ok. Ich selber benutze die Angeln seit fast drei Jahren und kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## lurchi19 (7. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kennt jemand zufällig den Paladin Hammerkopf und kann was zu der Qualität sagen?
Überlege mir den in 305cm zu holen.


----------



## Fr33 (7. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Beim Kescher kannste nicht viel falsch machen. Allerdings haben viele inkl. mir inzwischen auf Gummierte Kescher oder vollgummi Kescher umgestellt. 


Die Teile trocknen einfach schneller, stinkt sogut wie nix mehr und Haken raus fummeln ist auch kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Carsten_ (7. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



sam0r schrieb:


> Sehr amüsant an der aktuellen Anzeige finde ich ja folgendes Bild   Ich denke er angelt normalerweise mit Multirollen |uhoh:



|muahah:


----------



## lurchi19 (7. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Beim Kescher kannste nicht viel falsch machen. Allerdings haben viele inkl. mir inzwischen auf Gummierte Kescher oder vollgummi Kescher umgestellt.


Ich würde wenn dann natürlich auch die gummierte Version kaufen


----------



## Henning Angler (7. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hey Zusammen,

ich habe ebenfalls überlegt mir die Freilaufrollen aus dem LIDL-Prospekt diese Woche zuzulegen. Ich meine die Schwarz-Roten, 4 Kugellager glaube ich. Der Preis ist ja schon mal unschlagbar. Hat Jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit den Rollen gemacht? Wie hochwertig ist die Frontbremse und der Freilauf? 
Würde mich sehr über Erfahrungen freuen. 

PS: Ich wollte die größere der beiden Rollen für das Karpfenangeln nehmen.


----------



## blassauge (7. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe bereits 2 Mal eine LIDL-Freilaufrolle gekauft. Für den Preis kann man absolut nichts falsch machen. Sie leisten seit Jahren ihren Dienst. Absolut zu empfehlen. Auch  wenn viele meinen .. "Wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt"..trifft das hier nicht zu. Tolle Rollen zu einem unschlagbaren Preis.


----------



## Henning Angler (7. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Blassauge! 
Klingt ja super, dann werde ich zusehen, dass ich am Donnerstag schnell bin ! |engel:
Sind die schon bespuhlt ? Vermutlich nicht, oder ?


----------



## Bandit_bln (7. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



blassauge schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits 2 Mal eine LIDL-Freilaufrolle gekauft. Für den Preis kann man absolut nichts falsch machen. Sie leisten seit Jahren ihren Dienst. Absolut zu empfehlen. Auch  wenn viele meinen .. "Wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt"..trifft das hier nicht zu. Tolle Rollen zu einem unschlagbaren Preis.



Kann dem zustimmen, habe mir letztes Jahr die 5000er Freilaufrolle für die Karpfenrute geholt. Ist zwar sehr schwer, aber funktioniert sehr gut und das  wie am ersten Tag. 


Ich denke ich werde da dieses Jahr mal die Rollen ohne Freilauf ausprobieren.

Nein sind nicht bespult, ich fand die Sehnen von Lidl auch nicht gut.

Die Angelsets hat meine Mutter gekauft, und ich fand die nicht so toll.


----------



## boot (7. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin, die Schnüre taugen nix die sind nur gut zum einmaligen gebrauch. 

Die Freilaufrollen sind sehr gut finde ich.Und die die es behaupten das die schlecht sind sollen sich ruhig teure kaufen.
lg ole


----------



## Bandit_bln (8. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Na schlecht sind sie nicht und für den Preis auf jeden Fall völlig in Ordnung. 

Wirklich bessere Qualität kostet dann halt einfach deutlich mehr.


----------



## schwarmtyran (8. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

wann man die sachen von paladin kennt dann weiss man was es nicht . weil die sachen von lidel sind von paladin.


----------



## Henning Angler (8. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Kann dem zustimmen, habe mir letztes Jahr die 5000er Freilaufrolle für die Karpfenrute geholt. Ist zwar sehr schwer, aber funktioniert sehr gut und das  wie am ersten Tag.
> 
> 
> Ich denke ich werde da dieses Jahr mal die Rollen ohne Freilauf ausprobieren.
> ...




Danke für den Tipp ! Dann werde ich am Donnerstag sofort zuschlagen! Für den Preis kann man ja auch nicht so viel falsch machen.
Vom Kleinkram lasse ich dann aber wohl besser die Finger weg |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf (8. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



schwarmtyran schrieb:


> wann man die sachen von paladin kennt dann weiss man was es nicht . weil die sachen von lidel sind von paladin.



Ich fürchte ich verstehe nicht genau? Lidlangelkram und Paladin sind identisch,  ok, aber der Satz davor ist Rätselhaft


----------



## Angler2097 (8. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Henning Angler schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp ! Dann werde ich am Donnerstag sofort zuschlagen! Für den Preis kann man ja auch nicht so viel falsch machen.
> Vom Kleinkram lasse ich dann aber wohl besser die Finger weg |supergri



Die Freilaufrollen sind echt okay. Ein Kumpel von mir fischt eine. Da kann man nix negatives zu sagen. Das Design... na ja...  Aber sonst gibt's nix zu meckern.

Er hat damals auch fertig gebundene Vorfächer im Maxipack gekauft, so schlecht waren die nicht. Die kann man als Anfänger auf jeden Fall kaufen, ist ein guter Grundbestand.

Schnur hat er auch erworben, die war allerdings Müll. Ständig Perücken und so biegsam wie Stacheldraht. Also Finger weg von Lidl-Schnur! :m


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

lidl angelsachen halte ich viel von....viel abstand...


----------



## Bandit_bln (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Er hat damals auch fertig gebundene Vorfächer im Maxipack gekauft, so schlecht waren die nicht. Die kann man als Anfänger auf jeden Fall kaufen, ist ein guter Grundbestand.
> 
> Schnur hat er auch erworben, die war allerdings Müll. Ständig Perücken und so biegsam wie Stacheldraht. Also Finger weg von Lidl-Schnur! :m



Stimm ich auch zu 

Schnur ist nur als Füllmaterial zu nuten #q

Die Vorfächer bilden einen guten Grundstock, es gibt aber bessere auf dem Markt. Ich deck mich damit auch immer ein.

Die Rollen sind den Sänger Rollen sehr ähnlich, die ich mir am Anfang mal gekauft habe. Ich würde sagen die kommen aus dem gleichen Werk. Interessanterweise macht dabei die Lidl Version den robusteren Eindruck.

Ich geh übrigens davon aus, das wir über die Rolle für 16,99 reden und nicht die billigen Dinger für 5 Euro.


----------



## jkc (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi, ich erlaube mir mal den Spaß und kaufe eine der Rollen, eine nicht angelnde Freundin, die so ein zwei, mal im Jahr mit zum Forellenteich geht hat kommendes WE Geburtstag. Da kriegt se son Teil von mir, passt farblich auch zur Rute die ich ihr schon lange versprochen habe. Wenn´s taugt, hat sie ihren Spaß, wenn nicht, wir/die anderen.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## MIG 29 (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Vor ca. 6 Jahren habe ich eine Angelzubehörtasche incl. 8 Boxen bei Lidl für 24,95 € gekauft und die hält sich bis jetzt noch sehr gut. Natürlich sind da viele Sachen für mich persönlich unbrauchbar aber für ein oder anderen nützlich.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



MIG 29 schrieb:


> Vor ca. 6 Jahren habe ich eine Angelzubehörtasche incl. 8 Boxen bei Lidl für 24,95 € gekauft und die hält sich bis jetzt noch sehr gut. Natürlich sind da viele Sachen für mich persönlich unbrauchbar aber für ein oder anderen nützlich.


Das sehe ich wie du :m5


----------



## Inni (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi,

was denkt ihr, taugt die 3000er Spinnrolle für Sohnemanns (11 Jahre) Hechtrute?


----------



## GDezign (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



MIG 29 schrieb:


> Vor ca. 6 Jahren habe ich eine Angelzubehörtasche incl. 8 Boxen bei Lidl für 24,95 € gekauft und die hält sich bis jetzt noch sehr gut. Natürlich sind da viele Sachen für mich persönlich unbrauchbar aber für ein oder anderen nützlich.



Sind da sachen mit drinne in der Tasche oder nur die Boxen ?


----------



## phirania (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Da kannst du nichts verkehrt machen.
Bei den Freilaufrollen werde ich morgen auch wieder zuschlagen.


----------



## Fattony (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



GDezign schrieb:


> Sind da sachen mit drinne in der Tasche oder nur die Boxen ?



Nur die Boxen. Also mit keinem Inhalt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Tasche ist/war Sparfuchskult.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Taschen sind wirklich gut, hab selbst 2 davon. Die gehen jedes mal mit nach Norwegen aufs Boot. Vor und nach dem Urlaub ein paar Tropfen Öl auf die Reissverschlüsse und gut ist. Meine erste hab ich sogar noch für unter 20 € gekriegt, aber wenn man sich mal auf der Norwegenfähre umguckt wieviele da die gleiche Tasch haben. Na ja Lidl denkt auch, was sich so gut verkauft kann man ruhig etwas teurer machen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## boot (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Inni schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was denkt ihr, taugt die 3000er Spinnrolle für Sohnemanns (11 Jahre) Hechtrute?


 
ja aber sicher#6


----------



## boot (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich muss immer lachen:q wie viel Leute sagen das würde ich mir nie kaufen, weil es Billigzeug ist.|bla:

Und wenn man dann am Wasser Angler sitzen sieht haben die meisten irgend ein teil vom Lidl.#:

Ich finde das witzig.#d


----------



## boot (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das Lidl zeug ist gut, ich fische schon Jahre mit einigen Sachen von Lidl und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Mücke1978 (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kommt immer auf den Verwendungszweck an. Jeder legt für sich selber fest wo er Kompromisse eingeht und für was und wie oft er es braucht. Fürs  ständige angeln auf der Steinpackung dürfen es zum Beispiel gerne Ruten von Lidl sein. Oder für jemanden der zwei mal im Jahr einfach aus Gaudi mal in Forellenpuff fährt, dürften die Ruten völlig angemessen sein.  Generell liegt Lidl ja Wert auf Qualität. 
Wer's ein wenig spezieller mag, der gibt zum Beispiel für eine Rute und Rolle gerne mal 1000€ und mehr aus. 
Fische Ruten zwischen 10-400€ je nach Einsatzgebiet. Wenn der Teufel im Detail steckt und man Rute , Rolle, Schnur speziell optimieren möchte, dann wären Ruten von Lidl nicht meine erste Wahl. 
Es kommt halt immer drauf an. Nicht alles was günstig ist, ist schlecht. Und nicht alles was teuer ist, ist gut.


----------



## Eggi 1 (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



boot schrieb:


> Ich muss immer lachen:q wie viel Leute sagen das würde ich mir nie kaufen, weil es Billigzeug ist.|bla:
> 
> Und wenn man dann am Wasser Angler sitzen sieht haben die meisten irgend ein teil vom Lidl.#:
> 
> Ich finde das witzig.#d




Das ist wie mit der Bild-Zeitung.
Kein Mensch liest die, hat aber jeden Tag Millionen Auflage.|supergri


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



boot schrieb:


> Moin, die Schnüre taugen nix die sind nur gut zum einmaligen gebrauch.
> 
> Die Freilaufrollen sind sehr gut finde ich.Und die die es behaupten das die schlecht sind sollen sich ruhig teure kaufen.
> lg ole



Mach ich gerne!
Lieber leg ich 35 Euro mehr hin und hab was halbwegs sicheres von Spro/Ryobi.
Grund: => siehe Bilder in meinem Profil(so viel zum Thema)

Günstig ist okay, aber der jeweilige Gegenstand sollte nieee so billig sein, dass er nichteinmal den Zweck erfüllen kann, für den er erschaffen wurde.
16,XX Euro ist schon pervers.
Was soll das Ding überhaupt können, vor dem Hintergrund, dass daran noch mindestens Zwei dran verdient haben wollen und das Material + verarbeitende Maschinen auch Geld kosten.

Die Tasche von Lidl war echt gut, davon habe ich auch gleich vier Stück über die Jahre an Land gezogen, aber der Rest..?!
Askari- Niveau, höchstens!


----------



## MIG 29 (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



GDezign schrieb:


> Sind da sachen mit drinne in der Tasche oder nur die Boxen ?



Nur die Boxen.


----------



## Bandit_bln (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So ich war gerade mal "zufällig" bei Lidl und zum Ladenschluss räumte dann jemand die Angelsachen raus 

Habe die 3000-S als Spinrolle und als Freilaufrolle besorgt.

Die Freilaufrolle: Nachgewogen 370g.
Wie im letzten Jahr soweit für den Preis völlig in Ordnung. Alles läuft wie es soll. (Nur die Kurbelaachse hat etwas Spiel.

Die Stationärrolle 3000-S: Nachgewogen 299g. 
-Keine Ersatzspule.
-Unterscheidet sich bis auf die fehlende Freilaufbremse nicht großartig. 
- Das Griffstück hat etwas viel Spiel.



Fazit: Als Einsteiger oder Sparrolle auf jeden fall völlig Ok. Das Wickelbild hab ich jetzt noch nicht getestet. Für eine Grundrute würde ich die immer wieder kaufen.

Ach ja, also natürlich laufen meine Arctica's auf einem anderen Niveau. Das ist aber eine völlig andere Preisklasse. Ich denke wirklich bessere Rollen bekomm man erst ab 40 Euro aufwärts.

Nachtrag: Ich habe mal gerade ne alte Sänger Pro-T aus dem Keller geholt. Für mich ist das die gleiche Rolle mit anderem Aufdruck. Wahrscheinlich nen Klon der aktuellen Sänger.


----------



## Purist (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> 16,XX Euro ist schon pervers.
> Was soll das Ding überhaupt können, vor dem Hintergrund, dass daran noch mindestens Zwei dran verdient haben wollen und das Material + verarbeitende Maschinen auch Geld kosten.



Ich weiß ja nicht, wie du mit dem Hobby begonnen hast, aber auch so billige Rollen kann man jahrelang benutzen, solange man damit nicht auf 2m Wallerjagd geht oder kapitale Dorsche hochpumpen will.
Bei 16€ würde ich allerdings eher Ausschau nach heruntergesetzter Markenware halten. Sollten die einmal kaput gehen, kann man einzelne Teile (Spulen, Kurbeln usw.) noch immer für die teureren Vollmetall-Modelle benutzen, sollte man ähnliche haben.


----------



## boot (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wenn ich sehr aktiv und schwer Angel, gut gebe ich euch recht da sollte man schon gute Qualität haben.

Fische  ich aber nur hin und wieder reicht das zeug aus, zum einfachen  Weißfischangeln oder zum einfachen Grundangeln reichen die Sachen alle  mal.

Askari da kaufe ich nie wieder, wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste zwischen Askari und Lidl dann würde ich Lidl nehmen,die Qualität bei Askari ist sehr schlecht.


----------



## boot (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich sprach jetzt von der Askari Marke und nicht von anderen Marken.


----------



## lollo (9. März 2016)

ich frag mich gerade ob die boxen der tasche in lange fächer aufgeteilt sind oder in lauter kleine Kästchen?
bräuche boxen für wobbler


----------



## boot (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Sollten es noch die alten boxen sein kannst du die Zwischenstege entfernen.


----------



## Mücke1978 (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Eggi 1 schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit der Bild-Zeitung.
> Kein Mensch liest die, hat aber jeden Tag Millionen Auflage.|supergri



Der Unterschied ist aber ---Bei der Bild bezahl man Geld dafür belogen zu werden.  Aber die Angeln funktionieren und Preis Leistung steht in einem guten Verhältnis.


----------



## lollo (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ist es normal das man die artikel nur online bekommt


----------



## Fr33 (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



lollo schrieb:


> ist es normal das man die artikel nur online bekommt



Einige nur Online - andere online & Filiale...


----------



## Bandit_bln (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



lollo schrieb:


> ist es normal das man die artikel nur online bekommt



Wenn man auf nur Onlineartikel stellt glaub ich ja |supergri

Versuch mal über Angebote der Woche zu gehen.


----------



## NimrodAut (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich hab mir auch vor 2 Jahren mal die Tasche geholt und sie leistet nach wie vor 1a Dienste. 
Lg

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lollo (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Angeltasche ist nicht einmal im normalen Prospekt drin |bigeyes


----------



## NimrodAut (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also bei uns in Österreich hab ich sie im Onlineprospekt der für alle Filialen gilt entdeckt. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NimrodAut (9. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



nimrodaut6 schrieb:


> Also bei uns in Österreich hab ich sie im Onlineprospekt der für alle Filialen gilt entdeckt.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk







sorry wegen dem Doppelpost


----------



## lurchi19 (10. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die lohnt sich vom Preis ja schon fast, auch wenn man nur auf die Boxen aus ist.


----------



## pink-fishing-girl (10. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe mir das Angelköderset "Drop-Shot" und "Shad"-Gummifisch und die 2000er und 3000er Spinnrolle gegönnt. 

Ausser das die dinger Stinken wie nichts gutes muss man bei den Haken keine Angst haben das man sich die ausversehen in den Finger jagt. Die sind teilweise so Stumpf das die noch nicht mal einen Kratzer auf dem Fingernagel hinterlassen. Werd die Drillinge austauschen und die Einzelhaken Schärfen. 

Die Rollen gehen beide Retoure. Die sind sowas von Schwergängig. Da waren die Freilaufrollen vom letzten Jahr entschieden besser.


----------



## Bandit_bln (10. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



pink-fishing-girl schrieb:


> Die Rollen gehen beide Retoure. Die sind sowas von Schwergängig. Da waren die Freilaufrollen vom letzten Jahr entschieden besser.



Stimmt, mir ist auch gerade aufgefallen das die Stationärolle etwas schwerer läuft, als die Freilaufrolle. |bigeyes

Vielleicht läuft die sich noch ein.


----------



## jkc (10. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi, hab jetzt auch ne 2000er Rolle hier, naja nicht wirklich toll, aber finde jetzt auch nicht, dass die sonderlich schwer läuft. Bisschen Klapprig, vor allem die Kurbel.
Kommt mir nur an sich sehr schwer vor, aus was ist die, aus Stahl?:q
 Hab jetzt die letzten 20 Jahre so gut wie nix in der Preisklasse gekauft, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass da besseres im Netz zu haben wäre.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal noch die Rolle vor Übergabe zu öffnen.

Grüße JK


----------



## pink-fishing-girl (10. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



jkc schrieb:


> Kommt mir nur an sich sehr schwer vor, aus was ist die, aus Stahl?:q



Klar, V4A, Titan legiert. :vik:


----------



## Stumbe (10. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab vorhin mal die Freilaufrolle ausgepackt und probegedreht. Find die für den Preis garnet so verkehrt. Hab mich dann trotzdem gegen sie entschieden, weil ich sie eigentlich eh nicht bräuchte...


----------



## oswald1848 (10. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe mir die Tasche bestellt,so auf den ersten Eindruck, macht diese ein echt gute Eindruck. Die beiden kleinen Boxen sind echt gut,aber beiden großen zweifle ich noch etwas, aber die kann ja auch ggf. austauschen. Im großen undganzenbin ich aber doch zufrieden. Preis Leistung passt.


----------



## Fr33 (10. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Tasche habe ich schon ewig. Die Boxen sind nach ca.2 Jahren benutzung platt. Die Deckel wellen sich dann an den Seiten etwas und stehen ab....


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Meine beiden Taschen sind auch noch Top! Die meisten Boxen sind allerdings auch schon durch wie bei Fr33... Einige sind auch gebrochen, am Scharnier oder die Verschlüsse sind abgeknallt...


----------



## dosenelch (10. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hab jetzt auch ne 2000er Rolle hier, naja nicht wirklich toll, aber finde jetzt auch nicht, dass die sonderlich schwer läuft. Bisschen Klapprig, vor allem die Kurbel.
> Kommt mir nur an sich sehr schwer vor, aus was ist die, aus Stahl?:q
> *Hab jetzt die letzten 20 Jahre so gut wie nix in der Preisklasse gekauft, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass da besseres im Netz zu haben wäre.*
> Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal noch die Rolle vor Übergabe zu öffnen.
> ...




Für den gleichen Preis sicher nicht. Jedenfalls keine neue.


----------



## Inni (10. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi,

ich habe für meinen Jungen die 3000er Freilauf und 3000er Spinner Rolle geholt.
Trocken laufen beide gut. An der SpinnerRolle klappert minimal die Kurbel. Der Junge merkt das aber glaube kaum. 
Gibts gleich mal zu Ostern


----------



## boot (10. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die Tasche habe ich schon ewig. Die Boxen sind nach ca.2 Jahren benutzung platt. Die Deckel wellen sich dann an den Seiten etwas und stehen ab....




Ja das habe ich auch bei meinen Boxen die Deckel wellen sich.#c

Aber ansonsten ist die Tasche sehr gut.#6


----------



## boot (10. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Inni schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe für meinen Jungen die 3000er Freilauf und 3000er Spinner Rolle geholt.
> Trocken laufen beide gut. An der SpinnerRolle klappert minimal die Kurbel. Der Junge merkt das aber glaube kaum.
> Gibts gleich mal zu Ostern



Finde ich gut #6da freuen sich die kleinen bestimmt#6:m


----------



## el.Lucio (10. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Werd ich wohl nie begreifen warum man sich solche Rollen antut.

Wo es doch schon regelmäßig z.B.die ryobi ecusima für 20-25€ neu bei e...y gibt #c


----------



## boot (10. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Werd ich wohl nie begreifen warum man sich solche Rollen antut.
> 
> Wo es doch schon regelmäßig z.B.die ryobi ecusima für 20-25€ neu bei e...y gibt #c



Du hast es nie und du wirst es warscheinlich auch nie begreifen ,#q #c.


*Soche Aussagen kann man sich Sparen#q*


----------



## Bandit_bln (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Inni schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe für meinen Jungen die 3000er Freilauf und 3000er Spinner Rolle geholt.
> Trocken laufen beide gut. An der SpinnerRolle klappert minimal die Kurbel. Der Junge merkt das aber glaube kaum.
> Gibts gleich mal zu Ostern



Ja das hab ich auch, Sprengring für den Knauf oder Unterlegscheibe für den Kurbelarm


----------



## Bandit_bln (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Werd ich wohl nie begreifen warum man sich solche Rollen antut.
> 
> Wo es doch schon regelmäßig z.B.die ryobi ecusima für 20-25€ neu bei e...y gibt #c



Wohl eher  so ab 35 Euro+ Versand aufwärts.

Weil die Dinger für ne Grund oder Aal Rute oder Einsteiger einfach völlig ausreichend sind. Für ne Spinnrute sieht die Welt wieder anders aus.


----------



## mieze691 (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Werd ich wohl nie begreifen warum man sich solche Rollen antut.
> 
> Wo es doch schon regelmäßig z.B.die ryobi ecusima für 20-25€ neu bei e...y gibt #c



nicht nur die Rollen habe mir das alles mal angesehen |kopfkrat


----------



## Pipboy (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich hab in den letzten beiden Jahren immer mal wieder bei LIDL Zeug gekauft, bzw geschenkt bekommen. Das Aussortieren überlebt haben die Boxen, die große Freilaufrolle und zwei kleine Wobbler. Die Wobbler laufen unglaublich gut, lassen ich super werfen und brachten mehr Bisse als viele teuere Varianten (und halten). Hab nach einer Zeit mal die Drillinge gewechselt, aber sonst. Die Freilaufrolle hab ich an einer Hechtrute und die hat ohne Verluste noch jeden Fisch gelandet. Hechte, Zander, Aal...hat vor 2 Jahren 14.99 gekostet. Die Spinnrollen haben 2 Angeltage durchgehalten. Ist so meine Erfahrung.


----------



## pink-fishing-girl (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich kann mich nicht über die lidl sachen meckern. sicherlich ist das material qualitativ nicht im  mittelfeld zu finden, aber ein vernichtendes urteil kann dem zeugs nicht ausstellen. 
man muss sich im klaren sein das es für eine 25 € combo auch nur material für 25 € gibt. ich kann mir auch keinen dacia duster kaufen und die performece eines BMW x5 erwarten. da muss man realistisch sein. 

meine beiden grundruten combos habe ich seit über 6 jahren im regelmässigen einsatz. und die tut noch immer. die muss ab und an sogar herhalten fürs makrele angeln von der buhne.  die zwei 270cm spinruten nehme ich zum angeln mit der pose auf weißfisch. geht auch.
das was zuerst runter geflogen ist, war die schnur. die ist ja ein graus. 

fürs spinfischen nehme ich dann doch lieber besseres material. das von lidl ist mir nicht fein genug.


----------



## Raubwels (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi,
man bekommt immer das wofür man Zahlt.
Ich hatte früher mal eine Combo die hat über 10 Jahre gehalten und wurde nicht wirklich gepflegt, bezahlt hatte ich damals bei Askari 42 DM (heut ca. 21 Euro?). Also die Sets von Lidl sind bestimmt nicht schlecht für das Geld und für Einsteiger und gelegenheits Urlaubsangler bestimmt eine Alternative zu Markenprodukten. Bei Schnur und Haken bin ich aber persönlich auch immer vorsichtig, da kaufe ich auch nur Markenware. Wenn dann ein Fisch flöten geht weil das Vorfach reißt lag es wenigstens nicht an meinem Geiz.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Knut82 (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kann jemand was über die Stahlvorfächer von Lidl sagen? Sind die brauchbar oder eher nicht?


----------



## TrevorMcCox (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kann jemand etwas über die Wobbler sagen?


----------



## Bandit_bln (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas über die Wobbler sagen?



Ich glaub die Wobbler besser nicht kaufen. 

Genauso würd ich auch die Stahlvorfächer nicht kaufen, ganz schön dickes Zeug.


Aber ich fand nen Versuch mit den Popper-, Gummi- und Dropshotboxen spannend und hab sie mir geholt. Hochwertig ist aber anders und gerade an Köder und Schnur muss man nicht unbedingt sparen.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Wobbler besser nicht kaufen.


Guck mal was Pipboy über die Wobbler geschrieben hat. #6


----------



## pink-fishing-girl (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

die 4 boxen mit den Wobblern, Shads,Drop Shot und Poppern, sind neu. die gab es vorher noch nie. meine meinung dazu habe ich schon in #2508 geschrieben.


----------



## Bandit_bln (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Guck mal was Pipboy über die Wobbler geschrieben hat. #6



Spannend, dann vielleicht doch einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Volcano666 (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mir die Popper gekauft. Für 3,99 € kann man es ruhig wagen. Scheinen auch einen guten Eindruck zu machen. Werde Sie mal am Wochenende auf Ihr Laufverhalten testen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bandit_bln (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Volcano666 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Popper gekauft. Für 3,99 € kann man es ruhig wagen. Scheinen auch einen guten Eindruck zu machen. Werde Sie mal am Wochenende auf Ihr Laufverhalten testen.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Ist denn nicht noch Schonzeit ? |sagnix


----------



## Pipboy (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Steht doch Barsch drauf 

Ich hab mir die Boxen auch angesehen. Hab lange mit mir gekämpft und dann keine gekauft. Bin stolz auf mich


----------



## lollo (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hat jemand die Tasche im laden gesehn also ich zumindest nicht


----------



## u-see fischer (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Ist denn nicht noch Schonzeit ? |sagnix



Nö, in NRW darf das ganze Jahr mit Kunstköder geangelt werden.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



lollo schrieb:


> hat jemand die Tasche im laden gesehn also ich zumindest nicht


Bei uns war es gleich Ausverkauft?


----------



## pink-fishing-girl (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Tasche gibt / gab es nur Online.


----------



## NimrodAut (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also bei uns steht die immer noch beim lidl. Aber ist halt in Österreich. Hab mir nämlich Grad die Freilaufrolle geholt. Lg

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Volcano666 (11. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Ist denn nicht noch Schonzeit ? |sagnix



In Rheinland-Pfalz ist erst ab 15.4 Frühjahrsschonzeit. Nur der Hecht hat bei und im Moment Schonzeit.


----------



## fischbär (12. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe heute die 5000er Freilaufrollen bekommen. Die sind ja mal richtig geil! Wie ein Panzer. Bisher kann ich nichts negatives dran finden. Mal sehen wie sie sich im Einsatz machen...
Von der Konstruktion erinnern sie sehr stark an Ryobi Rollen. Gibt es da einen Zusammenhang?


----------



## Bandit_bln (12. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



fischbär schrieb:


> Habe heute die 5000er Freilaufrollen bekommen. Die sind ja mal richtig geil! Wie ein Panzer. Bisher kann ich nichts negatives dran finden. Mal sehen wie sie sich im Einsatz machen...
> Von der Konstruktion erinnern sie sehr stark an Ryobi Rollen. Gibt es da einen Zusammenhang?



Ich hab da eher nen Zusammehang zur  den Sänger Specialist  Rollen gesehen.:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/saenger-specialist-cast-runner-3000-freilaufrolle/

Also für mich ist das die gleiche Rolle oder wie seht ihr das?


Ich bin eh der Meinung, dass es gar nicht so viele Rolle/Ruten gibt.

Je nach Bestellung macht  Mann/Frau in Asien nen anderer Aufkleber oder Gehäuse drauf. |uhoh:


----------



## pink-fishing-girl (12. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Du kannst in China Open und Closed Artikel erwerben. Bei Open Products wird das Produkt nur in Farbe und beschriftung nach Kundenwunsch angepasst. Viele Händler kaufen Identische Produkte.  Bei den Closed Products wird der Artikel Exclusiv für den Kunden gefertigt. Ist nur unwesentlich teurer aber der Artikel hat alleinstellungsmerkmale.

Open Product Rollen gibt es ab 0.5 US Dollar Stück.

Eine Stationär Rolle Kunststoffgehäuse,  2 farbig, incl. Labeldruck, 8+1 Kugellager,Rosenholz Griff , Alu Spule, Kunststoff E-Spule liegt preislich bei 7 USD  / Stück bei 300 Abnahme. Bei 1000 4.379 USD. 

Gibt ja reichlich China Seiten wo man Preise findet und Kontakte zu Herstellern knüpfen kann.


----------



## NimrodAut (12. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hab heute mal die Lidl Freilaufrolle ausgeführt und in meinem Video, welches ich gerade bei https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjxwb3m1frTYPiItex-VaSg hochgeladen habe zum Einsatz gebracht. 

LG Chris


----------



## Bandit_bln (12. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



NimrodAut schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mal die Lidl Freilaufrolle ausgeführt und in meinem Video, welches ich gerade bei https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjxwb3m1frTYPiItex-VaSg hochgeladen habe zum Einsatz gebracht.
> 
> LG Chris



Das Intro was ganz gut, aber ein Fazit fehlt.|wavey:


----------



## NimrodAut (12. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hoffe das Fazit folgt morgen, wenn ich denn dann nen Fisch fange, heute war leider seit langem mal wieder abschneidern angesagt 

LG Chris


----------



## relgna01 (12. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Tagesvideos sind das langweiligste was es gibt, denke man muss viel Material sammeln um irgendetwas interessantes zeigen zu können.
Wegen dem habe ich das aufgegeben zu machen da ich Rechnermässig das garnicht verarbeiten kann und sehr aufwendig ist, so geht es vielen, drum ist auch viek Misst zusehen.


----------



## NimrodAut (12. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Da magst du teilweise recht haben, vorallem wenn sich mal an einem Tag nix tut. Werd in Zukunft eh keine Videos mehr ohne etwas "Aktion" also ohne Fisch veröffentlichen, aber ich finde manchmal sind auch ein paar Bilder vom Wasser ganz nett, wenn man selbst nicht raus kommt.


----------



## fischbär (12. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also ich finde gerade die mit ohne Fisch interessant. Wie ein Karpfen aussieht, weiß ich eh. Aber meist ist es am Wasser halt nicht ein Karpfen nach dem anderen...
Wenn man immer nur Videos mit Action sieht, verliert man eher die eigene Motivation, da man unbewusst dann immer zehn Karpfen die Nacht erwartet.

Aber zum Thema: habe die 5000er Freilaufrolle mit EFT Gangrou 0.28er Mono bespult und heute gleich mal zwei dicke Brassen aus der Elbe gezogen. Für die Kälte haben die richtig Gas gegeben.
Ich muss sagen, dass die Rolle der absolute Oberhammer ist! Die Schnurverlegung ist absolut sauber, beide Bremsen (wo gibt es schon zwei Bremsen unter 20 Euro?) arbeiten ruckfrei und geschmeidig. Im Gegensatz zu meiner teuren 4000er Feederrolle, gab es auch keine Probleme mit abspringender Schnur. Wenn ich noch ein paar von den Teilen erwische, kaufe ich noch welche. Die können gern auf alle meine Grundruten. Hätte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## NimrodAut (13. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Stimmt schon das manche Dauer fang Videos die Motivation etwas beeinträchtigen können weil man vll denkt man macht was falsch oder das Gewässer ist nicht das Idealste. Aber wir Angeln ja schon alle etwas und wissen das Schneidertage dazugehören in den frühen Jahreszeiten sogar noch mehr. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (13. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Vielleicht sollte ich etwas präzisieren: am interessantesten finde ich Fangvideos wo was zur Strategie, Tackle, Gewässer etc. erklärt wird. Also Wissen transportiert. Bloß Fische drillen finde ich total öde und klicke fix weiter.


----------



## NimrodAut (14. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So heute konnte ich endlich die LIDL Freilaufrolle im Einsatz Testen und meinen ersten Karpfen 2016 damit fangen. Und was für ein schöner das war. 
Seht es euch am besten selbst an, inkl. Livebiss  
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjxwb3m1frTYPiItex-VaSg


----------



## Bandit_bln (14. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



NimrodAut schrieb:


> So heute konnte ich endlich die LIDL Freilaufrolle im Einsatz Testen und meinen ersten Karpfen 2016 damit fangen. Und was für ein schöner das war.
> Seht es euch am besten selbst an, inkl. Livebiss
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjxwb3m1frTYPiItex-VaSg



Sehr schönes Video, das macht ja fast dem Matze Koch Konkurrenz. 

Hab auch noch was für die Montage gelernt |rolleyes


----------



## NimrodAut (14. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Video, das macht ja fast dem Matze Koch Konkurrenz.
> 
> Hab auch noch was für die Montage gelernt |rolleyes



Ob ich das jetzt so geschrieben als Kompliment nehmen soll? #c


----------



## Bandit_bln (15. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



NimrodAut schrieb:


> Ob ich das jetzt so geschrieben als Kompliment nehmen soll? #c



Ja sollst du!


----------



## NimrodAut (15. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Dann Dankeschön 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vonda1909 (15. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hallo fischbär ich denke die rolle kannst online bestellen


----------



## Bandit_bln (15. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> hallo fischbär ich denke die rolle kannst online bestellen



Die Freilaufrollen sind Online ausverkauft. Ich habe mir gestern noch eine im Lidl geholt.


----------



## Fr33 (15. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Tasche ist wie jedes Jahr auch ausverkauft 

http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-angelzubehoertasche/p215484


----------



## vonda1909 (28. März 2016)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

habe die gummifische getestet der mit 35gramm war fängig habe einen rapfen von  69cm überlistet samstag am rhein
und kann man bei der firma crivit Delta-Sport handeskontor gmbh in hamburg
nicht auch bestellen?

gruß vonda


----------



## Bandit_bln (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Es ist mal wieder soweit:
https://www.lidl.de/de/faszination-angeln-ab-09-03/c19640

Die Auswahl ist aber etwas geschrumpft. 

Das Pilkset gibt es nicht mehr. Die Tasche ist leider deutlich teurer geworden und gibt es nur noch online.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

online gibtes bei Lidl mittlerweile durchgehenden Angelsachen!


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@bandit, danke für den Hinweis, ich kaufe wenn übehaupt, dann im Laden!

Jürgen


----------



## Vanner (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei NORMA geht es morgen schon los. http://www.norma-online.de/de/angebote/ab-montag,-27.02.17/


----------



## PAFischer (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War bei Norma gestern schon eingeräumt.
Hab mir den Schirm mit Seitenteilen geholt, da kann man zu dem Preis nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei der Behr Neoprenhose, die schon von 49€ auf 25€ gesenkt wurde garantiert auch nicht.


----------



## olli783 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab ich im Norma Prospekt gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Angelzubehör Tasche sieht recht gut aus,für 24,99 Euro.
*
*


----------



## Hochlandrind (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hat jemand diesen Bissanzeiger?

http://www.norma-online.de/de/angeb...s-t-27521/elektronischer-bissanzeiger-i-28039

und kann jemand Auskunft über diese Posen geben?

http://www.norma-online.de/de/angeb...-fuer-profis-t-27521/koeder-posen-set-i-28042


Sind die Sachen brauchbar, oder verschwendetes Geld?


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Hochlandrind schrieb:


> und kann jemand Auskunft über diese Posen geben?
> 
> http://www.norma-online.de/de/angeb...-fuer-profis-t-27521/koeder-posen-set-i-28042
> 
> ...



Die Posen taugen nix.
Mir gefallen sie zumindest nicht.
Hab die mal bekommen:
Sind schlecht verarbeitet und bei den mit der Öse unten hat sich immer die Schnur verheddert.

Die meisten sind Feststellposen.
Solche gibts oft bei Fisherman´s Partner pro Stk. um nen euro.
Die sind wesentlich besser.

Die mim Durchlauf hatte ich nie gefischt.
Ich hab sie alle wieder verschenkt.

Bei Posen bin ich empfindlich|abgelehn


----------



## Angler2097 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Den Rutenhalter finde ich super :m Schade, dass es hier keinen Norma gibt.

Den Bissanzeiger würde ich nicht kaufen. Da gibt es von z.B. Spro oder anderen Herstellern auch Bissanzeiger in der Preisklasse.


----------



## Bandit_bln (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Die Angelzubehör Tasche sieht recht gut aus,für 24,99 Euro.
> *
> *



Finger weg das ist meine :q

Die Lidl-Tasche ist inzwischen leider zu teuer geworden. Da kann man auch schon bei Moritz eine Damokles für39 kaufen.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Finger weg das ist meine :q


Na gut,dann kaufe ich die andere.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Norma hat auch wieder im Angebot. Ich habe alles wieder befummelt, zum Missfallen der Marktleiterin. Bis auf die Knicklichter und Taschen, alles Schrott. 50er Pack Knicklichter, 20 Gelb, 20 Blau, 10 Rot, für 3,99.


----------



## Vanner (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Die Angelzubehör Tasche sieht recht gut aus,für 24,99 Euro.
> *
> *



Die Tasche ist eigentlich sehr gut, hab die schon seit 3 Jahren. Lediglich der Schultergurt ist etwas kurz geraten, solltest du also möglichst vor dem Kauf testen.


----------



## fischbär (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Softjigs sehen gut aus. Der Rest--> Müll. Knicklichter? Mehme ich nur mit gelber Pulverfüllung und von Cormoran. Alles andere ist dunkler Schrott.


----------



## boot (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe die Bissanzeiger schon Jahre, und noch alles okay damit.


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe auf der lidl Homepage gesehen, dass alles nur online erhältlich ist.
Demnach gibt es nichts in den Läden.


----------



## thanatos (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Vanner schrieb:


> Die Tasche ist eigentlich sehr gut, hab die schon seit 3 Jahren. Lediglich der Schultergurt ist etwas kurz geraten, solltest du also möglichst vor dem Kauf testen.



|uhoh: kaum  zu glauben - 
 warscheinlich bist du zu lang geraten .


----------



## Bandit_bln (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Habe auf der lidl Homepage gesehen, dass alles nur online erhältlich ist.
> Demnach gibt es nichts in den Läden.



Doch gibt auch Sachen in den Läden. Klick mal auf "Nur in der Filiale"

Ist aber glaube ich weniger geworden. Und vor allem das gleiche vom letzten Jahr. Bei der Freillaufrolle freu ich mich, beim Rest hätte ich mir Abwechslung gewünscht.

Bei Norma werden es wohl auch genau die Tasche und die Knicklichter werden. Wenn die nicht ganz so hell sind stört mich das überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Vanner (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



thanatos schrieb:


> |uhoh: kaum  zu glauben -
> warscheinlich bist du zu lang geraten .



Nee, mit 1,76 wohl eher nicht zu lang. Für den Schultergurt der Tasche allerdings wohl doch . |rolleyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

NORMA:
Gerade die Angeltasche geholt:

Schultergurt ist kurz, für mich, 190 cm, nicht wirklich brauchbar.
Große Tasche oben: Ist doch nicht hoch, Höhe nur wie eine Köderbox aus dem Hauptfach;
4 Köderboxen:  feste Einteilung der Box inne quer, die Quereinteilung kann variable unterteilt werden durch durchgehende Längswände

Material + Reissverschlüsse machen einen sehr guten Eindruck


----------



## Franky (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Danke für die Erinnerung - wollte mir noch son komisches "Fahrtenmesser" zum Verheizen im Garten besorgen......


----------



## Bandit_bln (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> NORMA:
> Gerade die Angeltasche geholt:
> 
> Schultergurt ist kurz, für mich, 190 cm, nicht wirklich brauchbar.
> ...



Hab das gleiche Problem mit dem kurzen Gurt. Ist dein Schulterpolster auch nicht in der Mitte?


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche Problem mit dem kurzen Gurt. Ist dein Schulterpolster auch nicht in der Mitte?



Gerade nachgesehen:
NEIN!!   Es ist zu weit links angenäht!

Werde wohl zurückgeben


----------



## GandRalf (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Schiebt die Tasche mal hinter den Rücken und seht zu dass sie gerade hängt. 
Dann passt das auch mit dem exzentrischen Polster. (Dass der Gurt dafür viel zu kurz ist, und man die Tasche halt nur "einseitig" nutzen kann - wen stört das schon...):m

By the way: Links- oder Rechtsträger...?


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Schiebt die Tasche mal hinter den Rücken und seht zu dass sie gerade hängt.
> Dann passt das auch mit dem exzentrischen Polster. (Dass der Gurt dafür viel zu kurz ist, und man die Tasche halt nur "einseitig" nutzen kann - wen stört das schon...):m
> 
> By the way: Links- oder Rechtsträger...?



Keine Chance ... der Gurt ist zu kurz um weiteres zu testen |evil:


----------



## Bandit_bln (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Schade, dann ist das wohl bei allen so. Mal sehn ob ich noch irgendwo nen Gurt finde, denn ansonsten find ich die Tasche ganz gut. In die Seitentaschen kann ich noch Köderboxen stopfen. Damit bekomm ich meinen Spinnkram gut unter. Aber hätte ich es im Laden schon gemerkt hätte ich sie stehen lassen.


----------



## Bandit_bln (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich finde der Gurt ist für meine 1,88 mehr nen Halsband, da ist nix mit hinter den Rücken.


----------



## Vanner (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hab euch gewarnt wegen der Gurtlänge.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Bei der Behr Neoprenhose, die schon von 49€ auf 25€ gesenkt wurde garantiert auch nicht.



He, aber doch nicht bei Lidl od. Norma, oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## Sternensegler (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Kann man mit dem Rutenhalter von Norma was anfangen? Habe hier eine Feederrute, die ich noch nie benutzt habe, die ich im Sommer aber eventuell mal mit ans Wasser nehmen wollte. Oder braucht man da grundsätzlich ein ebenes Gestell? Sorry für die Noob-Frage...


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nö brauchste nicht. Zur Not tuts auch ne Astgabel.


----------



## bigpit12 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War heute auch bei Norma , Knicklichter und Dropshotbleie holen .. nen Polizist war auch gerade da und hatte sich eingedeckt. Wir hatten dann bissel gefachsimpelt und er meinte, das der Rutenhalter schrott ist, Instabil ohne Ende. Er hatte sich so nen Teil zugelegt und ist nicht zufrieden damit.


----------



## Sternensegler (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Danke. Wieder Geld gespart.


----------



## beker (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ob die Freilaufrollen von Norma ähnlich denen von Lidl sind? Die von Norma hat halt hellblaue Farbe und Holzknauf - ich kanns live nicht anschauen, hier gibts keinen Norma. Bin - schon angesichts des Preises - ganz zufrieden mit den 2en vom Lidl. LIDL hat die Angel-Angebote ab 09.03., aber ich find nur Online-Angebote. Schade, nix zum Befummeln.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



beker schrieb:


> Ob die Freilaufrollen von Norma ähnlich denen von Lidl sind? Die von Norma hat halt hellblaue Farbe und Holzknauf - ich kanns live nicht anschauen, hier gibts keinen Norma. Bin - schon angesichts des Preises - ganz zufrieden mit den 2en vom Lidl. LIDL hat die Angel-Angebote ab 09.03., aber ich find nur Online-Angebote. Schade, nix zum Befummeln.


Doch es gibt einen .
Norma GmbH
 Industriestraße 16
25462 Rellingen


----------



## beker (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Danke Hartmut!


----------



## bootszander (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nichts gegen Lidel aber wenn ich die angelsachen sehe habe ich nur ein müdes lächeln übrig und gehe weiter.


----------



## Black-Jack (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Den Rutenhalter habe ich schon seit paar Jahren. Für den Preis ist es top. Aber alle Verbindungsstifte sollte man unbedingt mit dem etwas Kuststoffkleber isolierten, sonst fallen die irgendwann mal raus. Zur Stabilisierung kann man am Hacken in der Mitte z. B.  ein Stein anhängen,  dafür ist es ja auch da. 
Die 4000 Rolle habe ich seit letztem Jahr im Einsatz,  bis jetzt kann ich nicht negatives berichtet.  Heute habe ich noch eine geholt,  weil die für meine Ansprüche genügt. d. h.  Feederrute (Futterkörbe so ca. 100-140gr (inkl. Futter)). Ich fahre aber nicht sehr oft,  so ca. 15-20 mal pro Jahr,  mal sehen,  ob es in diesem Jahr besser klappen würde.


----------



## boot (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



bootszander schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Lidel aber wenn ich die angelsachen sehe habe ich nur ein müdes lächeln übrig und gehe weiter.



Moin mein lieber da kann ich nicht zustimmen, ich habe die Freilaufrolle und zwei Bissanzeiger. 

Die Sachen sind immer noch nicht kaputt nach Jahren. 


Lg


----------



## Bandit_bln (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



boot schrieb:


> Moin mein lieber da kann ich nicht zustimmen, ich habe die Freilaufrolle und zwei Bissanzeiger.
> 
> Die Sachen sind immer noch nicht kaputt nach Jahren.
> 
> Lg


Man muss wie überall schauen ob es was taugt oder nicht. Viele Sachen kann man bei Lidl und Co auch getrost im Laden lassen.

Zum Aal Angeln und ähnlichem reichen die Lidl Rollen und Bissanzeiger aber vollkommen aus. Ca. 50-60 Nächte mussten die in den letzten 3 Jahren schon arbeiten und funktionieren immer noch.

Fürs Spinnfischen greif ich dann zum Material aus dem Angelladen. Da haben Markenrollen aber anscheinend auch keine unbegrenzte Lebenszeit.

Ich bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass diese Diskussion wie Weihnachten ist. Sie kommt alle Jahre wieder


----------



## Fr33 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin,

 ich hab noch 2 Bissanzeiger von Lidl die bestimmt schon 7-8 Jahre alt sind. Die laufen immernoch. 

 Die haben auch mal nen Regenschauer überlebt - aber das sind eben keine Delkims oder sowas. Daher wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob die ne Nacht im Dauerregen etc. überleben.

 Die bereits immer wieder gerne gesehene Lidl Tasche ist hingegen nach wie vor gut. Die Boxen halten zwar nicht ewig - aber was so Boxen meist kosten, da ist die Tasche nach wie vor echt gut. Wobei die inzwischen mit 35€ nicht mehr sooo günstig ist.

 Die gab es mal für 25€ ... dann für knappe 30€ und jetzt wieder 5€ rauf.


----------



## banzinator (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Für 35€ gibts die von Berkley #h


----------



## zokker (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Also hier, bei Lidl, kostet die Tasche noch 29.99 €.


----------



## banzinator (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

https://www.amazon.de/Berkley-Ger%C3%A4tetasche-System-inkl-Boxen-Schwarz/dp/B004C12S0I

Ich hab die hier sogar noch günstiger |kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



zokker schrieb:


> Also hier, bei Lidl, kostet die Tasche noch 29.99 €.



 Hatte mich verguckt ... kostet 32,99€ + Versand

https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-angelzubehoertasche/p241576


----------



## Bandit_bln (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



banzinator schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/Berkley-Ger%C3%A4tetasche-System-inkl-Boxen-Schwarz/dp/B004C12S0I
> 
> Ich hab die hier sogar noch günstiger |kopfkrat



Welche deutlich kleiner ist.

Lidl: . B 38 x H 30 x T 26 cm - 6+2 Boxen
Berkley/Amazon: 28 x 19,5 x 18,5 cm - 4 Boxen


----------



## zokker (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hatte mich verguckt ... kostet 32,99€ + Versand
> 
> https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-angelzubehoertasche/p241576



Ich hab mich nicht verguckt ...

https://www.lidl-shop.nl/CRIVIT-Hengeltas/p100214030


----------



## fischbär (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



bootszander schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Lidel aber wenn ich die angelsachen sehe habe ich nur ein müdes lächeln übrig und gehe weiter.



Ja ne is klar. Ich habe die Rollen von denen aus dem letzten Jahr. Absolute Top-Dinger. Sowohl die Spinrolle als auch die Baitrunner. Insbesondere die Grundrollen: wie willst Du die kaputt bekommen bei sagen wir 10 Karpfen im Jahr? Das ist doch Käse. Von der Anmutung her super und die Haltbarkeit ist doch völlig zweitens bei dem Preis und der Verwendung.
Ich angle jetzt fast ein Jahr so ein Ding an der Feeder, die hat bisher jeden Fisch gelandet und ist weder durch Futterbrei, Frost, Regen, Sand oder Dreck gestorben.
Das man nun nicht alles da kaufen muss, ist doch klar. Einiges ist klar Schrott. Aber so eine Nur-teuer-ist-gut-Mentalität ist eben typisch deutsch: man kann es sich leisten sich von der Angelindustrie verarschen zu lassen.#c


----------



## XSoulDrainX (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich glaube, dass der ganze Liddl Angelkram wirklich misst ist. Habe schon genug Videos im Internet gesehen, wie das Zeug hält. Das "Angelzeug" kann man höchstens Rohstoffverschwendung nennen.. 
Sonst noch LG


----------



## Bandit_bln (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



XSoulDrainX schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass der ganze Liddl Angelkram wirklich misst ist. Habe schon genug Videos im Internet gesehen, wie das Zeug hält. Das "Angelzeug" kann man höchstens Rohstoffverschwendung nennen..
> Sonst noch LG



Häufig sind die Filmemacher welche Lidl und Co testen zufälligerweise auch die gleichen, welche entweder direkt für eine Angelfirma arbeiten oder ihre Sendungen mit Produktplacement von verschiedenen Herstellern oder Angelläden garnieren. Was würde wohl passieren, wenn die in ihren Sendungen sagen das man damit auch Fische fangen kann. Man beißt halt nicht die Hand die einen füttert.

Weiterhin reden wir hier natürlich vom Einstiegsbereich. Das diese Produkte nicht die selbe Zielgruppe wie eine Stella oder Stradic oder von mir aus Certate haben ist schon klar. 

Hier stellt sich ja auch keiner hin und sagt das alles was in den Angeboten ist total super ist. Es gibt halt ein paar Produkte welche eine gute Alternative darstellen.


----------



## Rannebert (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



XSoulDrainX schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass der ganze Liddl Angelkram wirklich misst ist. Habe schon genug Videos im Internet gesehen, wie das Zeug hält. Das "Angelzeug" kann man höchstens Rohstoffverschwendung nennen..
> Sonst noch LG



Und mit deinen 16 Jahren präsentierst Du uns hier gerade das beste Beispiel, warum Werbung welcher Art auch immer funktioniert!
Es sei Deiner Jugend geschuldet, lass Dir aber gesagt sein, sobald Muddi und Vaddi nicht mehr das Taschengeld zahlen, kommt bald der Punkt, an dem man lieber selber schaut, was taugt und was nicht. Da trau ich lieber den Aussagen im Board hier, statt auf 'Videos' zu setzen....


----------



## Fr33 (1. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nicht verguckt ...
> 
> https://www.lidl-shop.nl/CRIVIT-Hengeltas/p100214030



Ok du guckst ja auch in NL ^^


----------



## nostradamus (1. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

hi,

ich pers. halte von den Produkten auch nicht sonderlich viel! Die Tasche war für den Preis vor Jahren ok, aber jetzt auch nicht mehr so mega günstig!


----------



## fischbär (1. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wenn man ins Onlineangebot schaut, gibt es von völlig überteuertem Schrott bis günstig alles. Was sich wirklich lohnt sind die Rollen hier:
https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-angelfreilaufrolle-/-spinnrolle/p241280

Die anderen die sie im Angebot haben kann man hingegen getrost knicken für den Preis.


----------



## schomi (1. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Das ist das wahre Leben.
Dem einen reicht ein Dacia und für den anderen muss es ein Bugatti sein.
Beide führen von A nach B. Beide erreichen das Ziel, der eine etwas schneller, der andere etwas langsamer. Für den einen ist das Ziel wichtig und für den anderen vielleicht der Weg.
Wie es euch gefällt.


----------



## fischbär (1. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Genau. Aber man sollte nicht den Fehler machen alles einfach als Trabbi abzutun. Ich würde die guten Sachen von Lidl eher in die Skoda-Klasse einsortieren.


----------



## wobbler68 (1. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo

Bei LIDL gibt es ab 09.03. Angelsachen.



Ich habe eine Freilaufrolle der ersten Generation von LIDL, die arbeitet noch wie am ersten Tag.Ist sicher schon ü 10 Jahre alt.
Hat zwar noch nichts Kapitales,damit gefangen,dafür einige Räuber um 80 cm und Karpfen bis 70 cm.


Die Rolle ist ca.100 mal im Jahr im Einsatz.

Ich werde mir,wieder, das Vorfachhakenset Karpfen holen.|supergri
Ich fische gern mit Wurm.
Habe jedoch einen kaputten Rücken und Rheuma in den Händen |kopfkrat
Da ist das Tauwurm suchen nicht so erfolgreich.|gr:
Tauwürmer sind mal schnell 10-15 Stück pro Ansitz weg.
Kaufen ist zu teuer.



Also Madenbündel und da sind die Karpfenhaken TOP.Kleine starke Haken an stärkerer Schnur.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (1. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Der Vergleich mit den Automarken wurde zwar schon genannt, aber dennoch kommt es mir so vor als würden alle Zweifler hier einen Maibach fahren. Würde mich mal interessieren wer von den Herren einen Golf fährt.

Ich selbst hatte vor Jahren mal eine Civit-Freilaufrolle mit Metall-Ersatzspule vom Lidl bei einem Hegefischen gelost. Und ich war dermaßen überrascht von der Qualität dieser Rolle, das ich mir noch drei weitere für kleines Geld gekauft habe. Und diese Rollen sind seit Jahren ohne Störung im Einsatz. Und das bei fast Wöchentlichem Gebrauch. Und die haben schon sehr schöne Fische gesehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hab mir 3 dieser Crivit-Rollen vor 4 Jahren geholt, habe damit einige Karpfen bis 80 cm gedrillt, war damit Feedern, auf Aal und Herr Gott, alles Möglich beangelt.

Die Rolle arbeitet wie am ersten Tag, keine Beschädigungen, Freilauf haut hin, Schnurbild ist Super.

Jegliche Kritik gegenüber dieser Rolle ohne sie gefischt zu haben ist absoluter Unfug, weil keine fundierte Meinung enstehen kann.


----------



## beker (1. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wenn ich mir sicher wär, dass ein höherer Preis auch immer mehr Qualität mit sich bringt, dann wär das alles keine schwierige Frage. 
Ich bin mir aber heute nicht mehr sicher, ob ich für Name, Design, klapprige Kugellager, Plastikinnenleben und schlechte Wartbarkeit viel Geld ausgebe. Oder ob ich wirklich langlebige Qualität mit guter Wartbarkeit bekomme. 
Die Okuma Longbow fass ich noch lieber an, aber von Preis und Leistung her bin ich froh, dass ich letztes Jahr über meinen Schatten gesprungen bin und einfach mal 2 Freilaufrollen vom Discounter mitgenommen habe. 
Frelich gibt es Zeug, das so billig und schlecht ist, dass es schade ist um Rohstoff und Energie. Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es auch Zeug, dass so teuer ist, dass es eher dem Ego hilft als dem Fischfang. Ich übe ein friedliches Hobby vom Gewässerrand aus, keine interstellare Raumfahrt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> Markenware... Markenklamotten, man hört immer wieder, unsere Kinder wollen nur Markenklamotten. Das stimmt nicht, die Kinder haben gelernt, wo die Markenware zum größten Teil produziert wird.
> Aber ihre "VORBILDER" immer noch nicht!
> Augen auf... nicht die Marke, nicht der Preis ist entscheidend.
> Aber hat man etwas, was sich andere nicht leisten ( können, wollen), dann ist nur das "TEURE" von Qualität, meint so mancher, und vertritt kompromisslos seine Meinung, weil Billig ist doch nur Billig.



Der Einsatzzweck und die Eignung dessen sind Ausschlaggebend. Ich kaufe mir jetzt zb. ne Sitzkiepe von Browning, weil sie in der Schnittmenge alles Erfüllt was ich verlange und keine andere diese Aspekte erfüllt.

Gäbe es das gleiche im No-Name Bereich, ich würde es unter Umständen dann dort kaufen. Gibt es aber nicht, also muss der Name her.....


----------



## Shura (1. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab mir mal den (teleskop) Rutenhalter bestellt... Für die paar Euros tuts auch nicht weh, sollte er unbrauchbar sein. |bla:


----------



## boot (4. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So schlecht sind die Sachen ja auch nicht, es kommt immer darauf an was ich damit machen möchte und welche Erwartung ich habe. 

Es ist ja auch immer die Frage wieviel Geld man zur Verfügung hat, und ich würde niemanden schlecht ansehen weil er mit billigen Angelzeug fischt, also wer sich die Sachen kaufen möchte sollte das machen. 

Lg


----------



## fischbär (4. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wie gesagt, diese grau-roten Rollen sind echt top. Habe einen Haufen von denen, alle super.


----------



## Andal (4. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Außer dem *Bakkan* sticht wirklich nichts aus dem Angebot heraus und preiswert ist das Zeug auch nicht wirklich, einiges vielleicht bilig...

https://www.lidl.de/de/paladin-angeltasche-waterproof/p243476


----------



## schomi (5. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die meisten Preisvergleiche hinken.
Man kann eine Rolle für 17€ nicht mit einer Rolle für 100€ vergleichen.
(Geht schon, aber was bringt das?).
Man kann eine Rolle für 17€ nur mit einer Rolle für 17€ + / -  eines anderen Herstellers vergleichen. 
Grob gesagt:
Den Verkaufspreis besteht aus Wareneinsatz und Handelsspanne.


----------



## FaXe7 (5. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Tasche vom LIDL ist wirklich gut. 

Hatte damals die vom Norma zum Vergleich in den Händen, allerdings hat mir dort die Verarbeitung nicht gefallen. Viele herausstehende Fäden etc. 

Ein Jahr später habe ich für meinen Schwager die vom Norma gekauft, da mir die Verarbeitung besser gefallen hat. 

An der Norma Tasche gefällt mir die seitliche/vordere Öffnung besser, da man dort schneller an die Boxen kommt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## boot (5. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wenn ich es schaffe werde ich mir noch eine Rolle kaufen, wenn sie am Abend nicht schon alle wech sind.


----------



## HinnerkThun (5. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin, moin, 
meint ihr man kann die grau-roten freilaufrollen zum feedern benutzen, taugen die was? Und im Prospekt ist auch die rede von einen Feederset, taugt das?


----------



## boot (5. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



HinnerkThun schrieb:


> moin, moin,
> meint ihr man kann die grau-roten freilaufrollen zum feedern benutzen, taugen die was? Und im Prospekt ist auch die rede von einen Feederset, taugt das?



Die Freilaufrollen sind gut#6 und ob die Feeder was ist kann ich nicht sagen, ich denke für ein Anfänger wird sie reichen um erstmal erfahrung zu sammeln.


----------



## fischbär (5. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

ich nehme die nur zum feedern


----------



## Forelle74 (5. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



schomi schrieb:


> Man kann eine Rolle für 17€ nur mit einer Rolle für 17€ + / -  eines anderen Herstellers vergleichen.
> Grob gesagt:
> Den Verkaufspreis besteht aus Wareneinsatz und Handelsspanne.



Man kann aber durchaus Rollen von Herstellern (sog.No Name) mit gleichwertigen Rollen bekannter Namen vergleichen.
bloß kommt man dann meistens auf nen erheblichen Preisunterschied.
Mann zahlt bei eineigen Herstellern ja schon erheblich mehr für den Namen. 

Ich hab mir vor ca. 10 Jahren ne B-Square Rolle von Lidl gekauft.
Zur ca. selben Zeit Ne Hardliner Pro von Spro.
Beides sind Freilaufrollen mit 4 Kugellagern.
Der Preisunterschied war ca. 30 Euro.

Beide sind auf ner Feederute montiert und leisten seit Jahren gute Dienste.
Hatte noch mit keiner Probleme.
Die Spro ist etwas leichter und Optisch schöner(meiner Meinung nach)

Ich bin der Meinung das auch günstige Hersteller gute Qualität liefern können.
Ist nicht immer überall gleich.
Aber die Lidl  und Norma Rollen im Einzellverkauf haben ein sehr gutes Preis Leistungs Verhältnis.


----------



## boot (6. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ja die Rollen sind gut und zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wer einen Markt in der Nähe hat, auch hier gibt es u.A. eine solide aussehende Anglertasche:

https://www.bauhaus.info/angelzubehoer/c/10001151


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wer einen Markt in der Nähe hat, auch hier gibt es u.A. eine solide aussehende Anglertasche:
> 
> https://www.bauhaus.info/angelzubehoer/c/10001151



Seit wann arbeitest du dort ? :g

Scherz beiseite, man staunt manchmal was Baumärkte mit Abteilungen an Angelzubehör anbieten. Bei uns ist ein begeisterter Filialleiter der dem Fischen sehr zugetan ist und kurzer Hand ne riesen Abteilung in den Baumarkt quasi gesetzt hat mit recht gutem Inventar.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Seit wann arbeitest du dort ? :g



Ich kann mich bremsen, aber Bauhaus darf mir für die Werbung hier gerne eine monetäre Zuwendung zuteil werden lassen...


Ich habe heut früh unsere Verbandszeitung des LVSA 
"Fischer & Angler" aus der Zeitungsröhre gezogen und diese halbseitige Werbeanzeige gesehen, scheint neu zu sein.

Bauhaus hat für Angler übrigens auch ein feines Messer im Anbebot, welches im Fachhandel das Doppelte kostet:

https://www.bauhaus.info/messer-ersatzklingen/bauhaus-arbeitsmesser-mora-840-/p/22194916

So, nu is Schluß mit Werbung...#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich kann mich bremsen, aber Bauhaus darf mir für die Werbung hier gerne eine monetäre Zuwendung zuteil werden lassen...
> 
> 
> Ich habe heut früh unsere Verbandszeitung des LVSA
> ...



Der Kochtopfangler und das Messer. |supergri|supergri:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Kochtopfangler und das Messer. |supergri|supergri:m



In der Tat, ich bin bekennender Karnivore. :q

Man kann damit aber auch mal einen schönen Wildblumenstrauß, für die/den Liebste/n daheim am Herd, beim Angeln schneiden!|znaika:

Mit dem Messerchen habe ich auch schon das ein oder andere Stück Wild aus der Decke gepellt, ich kann das Teil guten Gewissens als vollumfänglich praxistauglich empfehlen.#6


----------



## Franky (7. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Mora "Bauhaus-Edition"... :q Cool... Hab aber gerade ein Companion mit Sandvik-Klinge gekauft.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> In der Tat, ich bin bekennender Karnivore. :q
> 
> Man kann damit aber auch mal einen schönen Wildblumenstrauß, für die/den Liebste/n daheim am Herd, beim Angeln schneiden!|znaika:
> 
> Mit dem Messerchen habe ich auch schon das ein oder andere Stück Wild aus der Decke gepellt, ich kann das Teil guten Gewissens als vollumfänglich praxistauglich empfehlen.#6



Ich esse alles, aber Blumen schneiden für die Liebste ? |bigeyes


----------



## fischbär (7. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Naja, zum Angeln gibt es sicherlich bessere - weil spitzere - Messer.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich esse alles, aber Blumen schneiden für die Liebste ? |bigeyes



Tjaja, ich schreibe beim Angeln auch gerne mal ein Gedicht für mein Mädchen.



fischbär schrieb:


> Naja, zum Angeln gibt es sicherlich bessere - weil spitzere - Messer.



Was ist das denn für 'ne Theorie?|bigeyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Tjaja, ich schreibe beim Angeln auch gerne mal ein Gedicht für mein Mädchen.
> 
> 
> 
> Was ist das denn für 'ne Theorie?|bigeyes



Er nutzt sie als Köder.

https://youtu.be/vCAiOGcZ2HM?t=6m19s


----------



## fischbär (7. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nunja, ich bevorzuge sehr spitze Messer. Schließlich will ich den Fisch nur durchs Herz stechen und nicht gleich ne Bulette draus machen. Geht mit solchen Messern nicht sonderlich gut. Aber was Du nimmst ist mir egal, solange es Dir zusagt.


----------



## Hermann-Josef (8. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bei uns gibt es das Angel Zubehör nur Online und nicht im Laden


----------



## pennfanatic (8. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Stimmt, alles nur online. Dann kommen noch die Versandkosten dazu.


----------



## Goldrush (8. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Hermann-Josef schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es das Angel Zubehör nur Online und nicht im Laden



Kann ich nur bestätigen 

 Dann ist eigentlich selbst so ne Tasche, welche durchaus Ihren Zweck erfüllt nicht mehr so günstig.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



fischbär schrieb:


> Nunja, ich bevorzuge sehr spitze Messer. Schließlich will ich den Fisch nur durchs Herz stechen und nicht gleich ne Bulette draus machen.
> 
> Spitz ist das Messer, sogar sehr spitz, ich hab grad extra nochmal getestet, hab mich gepiekt, wegen Dir!
> 
> ...



Das möchte ich meinen, nichtsdestotrotz, ich behaupte, deine Kritik entbehrt der Praxiserfahrung, du mußt diesem Schwedenstahl unbedingt mal eine Chance geben!#h


----------



## wobbler68 (8. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo

Es gibt auch für LIDL Gutscheine.Hab ich noch nie genutzt

,vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden hier, weiter.
http://gutscheine.focus.de/gutscheine/lidl


----------



## Nordan (8. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



fischbär schrieb:


> Nunja, ich bevorzuge sehr spitze Messer.  Schließlich will ich den Fisch nur durchs Herz stechen und nicht gleich  ne Bulette draus machen. Geht mit solchen Messern nicht sonderlich gut.  Aber was Du nimmst ist mir egal, solange es Dir zusagt.



Musst du grössere Fische fangen


----------



## fischbär (8. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Stimmt. Das ist richtig.


----------



## Bandit_bln (8. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mist bei mir haben sie extra gewartet, bis alle den Laden verlassen haben, erst dann haben sie die Angebot raus gerollt.


----------



## Welpi (9. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Heute Früh beim Brotzeitholen um fünf nach acht an den Angelsachen vorbeigeschlappt und kurz geschaut...es war genau eine Spinnrolle in der Grösse 2000 da und die durfte gleich mit...macht für das Geld vom ersten Begrabbeln wirklich keinen schlechten Eindruck..weiss jemand zufällig, von wem die gebaut wird?


----------



## ollidaiwa (9. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin,

die Lidl Schnur (zumindest die dickeren Stärken 0,30ger) ist meiner nach nicht zu gebrauchen. Sie ist sehr steif, in sich verdreht und springt von der Spule.


----------



## Welpi (9. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Lidl Schnur (zumindest die dickeren Stärken 0,30ger) ist meiner nach nicht zu gebrauchen. Sie ist sehr steif, in sich verdreht und springt von der Spule.



Die nehm ich nur zum Unterfüttern....da isse ganz gut |supergri


----------



## A-tom-2 (9. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Welpi schrieb:


> ...es war genau eine Spinnrolle in der Grösse 2000 da und die durfte gleich mit...macht für das Geld vom ersten Begrabbeln wirklich keinen schlechten Eindruck..weiss jemand zufällig, von wem die gebaut wird?


Das weis ich leider nicht. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr die 3000'er gekauft. Unterschiede zu meinen anderen Rollen waren u.a. die fehlende Sicherung der Mutter, mit der der Rotor befestigt wird und die offenen Kugellager. Letztere sind aber leichter zu warten, da man altes Fett problemlos entfernen und neues einfüllen kann.
Ansonsten hab ich die Metallteile in der Rolle mit salzwasserfestem Bootsfett eingepinselt, damit sich möglichst keine elektrochemischen Elemente bilden. 
Diese Rolle musste mehrere Ostsee-Touren auf dem Kajak mitmachen, wo sie jedes mal komplett untergetaucht wurde. Sie wurde hinterher nicht aufgeschraubt sondern nur unterm Wasserhahn abgespült. Erst zum Winter hin wurde der Lauf spürbar schlechter/rauher.
Ich war schon auf das Innenleben gespannt und habe sie wieder zerlegt. Das einzige korrodierte Teil war das Rücklaufsperren-Walzenlager, der Rest war wie neu. Das Walzenlager hatte ich tatsächlich nicht eingepinselt weil ich befürchtete, das das zähe Fett sonst die Sperre lahmlegt. Nun habe ich den Rost entfernt, den Lagerkäfig gesäubert und die Metallteile doch dünn gefettet. Die Rolle läuft wieder wie neu.

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## stp69 (9. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Glück Auf, 

İch hatte keine Lust vor lehren Regalen zu stehen und hab gestern bei Lidl  online bestellt. Soll heute eintreffen. 

5000er Rolle wurde mir von Bekannten empfohlen der Sie schon hat 
Rutenauflage 
Gummihose & Stiefel. 

Die Watthose soll sehr schwitzig sein... Mal gucken, was sich außerhalb des Wassers damit anfangen lässt.:l (Kopfkino erlaubt) 
 Für 8€ nen versuch wert 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## pennfanatic (9. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

War eben bei lidl. Nichts im laden, alles nur online


----------



## bigpit12 (9. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab mir heute die 5000er Freilaufrolle geholt. 
Die Qualität der Verarbeitung ist für 17 Euro wirklich gut, Optisch ist sie sehr dezent und schick. Haptik passt auch. Sie läuft nahezu geräuschlos. Da habe ich teurere Rollen die mehr Geräusche machen. Der Freilauf sowie die Frontbremse lassen sich gut dosieren. Nun muss sie sich am Wasser beweisen.


----------



## Krallblei (9. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hab mir für 3,99 die Popper geholt 

Sprengringe und Drillinge sind nix. 

Egal


----------



## harbec (9. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

... habe mir 2 Packungen Haken gegönnt!

Es sind also 160 gebundene Haken = 
- 80 x langschenklig Gr. 2, 4, 6 ,8, 
- 80 x kurzschenklig Gr. 2, 4, 6, 8.

Da liegen wir dann bei etwas über 6 Cent pro Haken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



bigpit12 schrieb:


> Hab mir heute die 5000er Freilaufrolle geholt.
> Die Qualität der Verarbeitung ist für 17 Euro wirklich gut, Optisch ist sie sehr dezent und schick. Haptik passt auch. Sie läuft nahezu geräuschlos. Da habe ich teurere Rollen die mehr Geräusche machen. Der Freilauf sowie die Frontbremse lassen sich gut dosieren. Nun muss sie sich am Wasser beweisen.



Die Rollen kann ohne Probleme gefischt werden Ich habe 3 davon, mit denen ich Method-Feedern auf Karpfen war und konnte Fische bis 75cm ohne Probleme ausdrillen.

Nach 4 Jahren ohne Wartung laufen sie immer noch tadellos.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe es leider heute morgen verpasst,und heute Abend wahr alles schon weg.#d


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Habe es leider heute morgen verpasst,und heute Abend wahr alles schon weg.#d



Einfach Online bestellen, LIDL wirst du vertrauen können. :m


----------



## bigpit12 (9. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Rollen kann ohne Probleme gefischt werden Ich habe 3 davon, mit denen ich Method-Feedern auf Karpfen war und konnte Fische bis 75cm ohne Probleme ausdrillen.
> 
> Nach 4 Jahren ohne Wartung laufen sie immer noch tadellos.



Gut zu Wissen, danke für die Info#6


----------



## Shura (10. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So, der LIDL-Ständer kam Heute an. Gleich mal ausgepackt und bissl dran rum gespielt~ 

Die Verarbeitung ist, wie auf den Fotos ersichtlich, dem Preis entsprechend.  Das juckt mich auch gar nicht, da das Ding nach diversen Einsätzen sowieso kratzig und schmutzig wird. Wenn man die angespitzten Beine in den Boden steckt, sollte das auch hinhauen mit der Stabilität bei normalem Gerät.

Ganz ausgefahren ist das Teil riesig. Allerdings glaube ich, dass es in der Position unter Last auf festen Böden wie Teer oder Beton die Beine schneller breit macht, als die Mädels von der Reeperbahn...

Da werde ich wohl demnächst mal die Bastelkiste bemühen müssen.

Edit: 3 Jahre Garantie

Ansonsten für 12 Piepen....Was soll man da meckern #c


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (10. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Meine Erfahrung: Drei Jahre Garantie, nach 2 3/4 Jahr Hotline angerufen aufgrund Reklamation. Fehler geschildert, angegeben wo und wann gekauft, Bonnummer durchgegeben und zwei Tage später war Ersatz da. Defektes Teil musste nicht eingeschickt werden. Top Service.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (10. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@shura ich hab mir das Teil vor 1 1/2 Jahren bei fish deal für knapp 20€ gekauft. Und dann noch ohne Tasche und Rutenauflagen. Bin trotzdem zufrieden damit. Das einzige was fehlt sind die Becher um die Rutengriffe aufzunehmen, die stehen halt immer im Dreck. Benutze es auch zum "Brandungsangeln" in Norwegen, zwei Steine in einer Plastiktüte an den Haken  und das Teil steht sogar halbwegs stabil. Zu dem Preis kein Fehlkauf.

Peter


----------



## Eggi 1 (10. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe mir gestern auch eine 3000er Freilaufrolle und eine 3000er Spinnrolle
geholt. Es waren nur noch Restposten vorhanden. Die kleinen Rollen
waren schon alle ausverkauft.
Außerdem gab es noch Forellen-Haken, für den Preis, unschlagbar.


----------



## fischbär (10. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich frage mich immer wer das Angelzeug kauft. So viele Angler gibts doch gar nicht. Und in freier Wildbahn habe ich das Zeug nie wahrgenommen.


----------



## boot (10. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Moin habe mir auch zwei Spinnrollen gekauft, für das Geld sind sie von der Verarbeitung gut, am Wasser muß ich sie noch testen und zum Schnur Bild kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## silverfish (12. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Gestern spontan bei Lidl zwei mal die Wobbler und ein mal die Popper gekauft .
Zum wahnsinnigen Preis von jeweils 3,99 Euro ! Jeweils 4 Stück in einer soliden Dose .
Zu den Haken kann ich noch nichts sagen aber die Verarbeitung und das Material scheinen solide .
Nun bin ich gespannt wie die Dinger sich bewähren !


----------



## boot (12. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich fand die Wobbler nicht grad sehr ansprechend, aber okay,,, wo willst du sie testen? Kannst ja bitte mal berichten wie sie fangen usw. 

Lg


----------



## stp69 (12. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Shura schrieb:


> So, der LIDL-Ständer kam Heute an. Gleich mal ausgepackt und bissl dran rum gespielt~
> [~cut]
> 
> Edit: 3 Jahre Garantie
> ...



İch hatte den heute am Kanal, Spundwand, im Einsatz. Die Schraube meines Bissanzeigers war etwas wackelig im gewinde, aber fest. Stand sehr stabil, hätte eine 4,20 Telerute und eine feederrute abgelegt. Rutengriff auf dem Boden, 

Bin begeistert. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Bandit_bln (13. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Eggi 1 schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern auch eine 3000er Freilaufrolle und eine 3000er Spinnrolle
> geholt. Es waren nur noch Restposten vorhanden. Die kleinen Rollen
> waren schon alle ausverkauft.
> Außerdem gab es noch Forellen-Haken, für den Preis, unschlagbar.



Also ich gerade Milch holen war. Hat doch glatt jemand die Wurmhaken in meinen Wagen gepackt. 

Rollen gab es bei mir in Berlin noch von jedem Typ.

Bei Norma hatte ich mir vor ein paar Wochen eine Tasche geholt, wo der Gurt falsch genäht war. (Das Polster war fast direkt an der Öse angenäht.) Der Kundenservice wollte sich drum kümmern.

Heute ein Paket bekommen und ich habe jetzt zwei Angeltaschen. :vik: Der Gurt ist zwar jetzt immer noch nicht richtig lang, aber zumindest ist er länger als die Tragegriffe. Und das Polster sitzt auch nicht mehr an der Tasche sondern oben. Also eine ist nutzbar die andere halt ganz nett zum Aufbewahren. Leider kam die zweite halt ohne Boxen.

Aber es gab dazu noch eine Raubfischzubehörbox. Na ja die werde ich wohl verschenken. 

Hatte wohl wirklich ein Montagsmodell erwischt, aber vom Service her bin ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## fischbär (13. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Duh, war im Lidl Ketchup kaufen, da musste ich doch glatt noch eine 2000er Spinrolle mitnehmen. Für die Eisrute. Schnurbild war bei den bisherigen die ich habe erstklassig. Insbesondere die 5000er Freilaufrollen waren perfekt.


----------



## fischbär (14. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe mal die 2000er Spinrolle zerlegt. Kann man nicht meckern. Absolut minimalistischer Aufbau. Alle entscheidenden Teile aus Metall oder stabilem GFK. Vom Aufbau her nahezu identisch mit der Kastking Summer. Die kostet immerhin 3 Euro mehr hat keine so solide Metallkurbel und keinen Schnurabweiser am Schnurlaufröllchen. Dafür schickes Design. Geschützte Kugellager haben beide nicht. Irgendwie muß es da einen Hersteller in China geben wo das Zeug alles herkommt. Die Ähnlichkeit mit den Rollen im Segment bis 100 Euro, die hier verkauft werden ist frappierend.
Da scheint es förmlich einen Baukasten zu geben wo jeder Anbieter sich seine Wunschrolle aus Bausteinen zusammensetzt. S curve, Wormshaft, Schnurabweiser, Rotor individuell gewuchtet, Metallkurbel, abgeschirmte Lager etc. Verrückt!
Auf jeden Fall gute Quali. Sterben kann sie an folgenden Sachen: Wasser! Diese ganzen Rollen die nicht salzwasserfest sind, eigenen sich im Prinzip auch nicht für untertauchen im Süßwasser. Es mag gutgehen, aber ich würde es vermeiden.
Sand: keine Abdichtung auf den Lagern, sind aber auch einfach ersetzt. Oder auf Dauer die Versprödung von Plastikkleinteilen.


----------



## Frame (14. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Wurmhaken sehen ganz OK aus vpm Lidl. Fischprüfung müssen sie noch bestehen, bzw. das Vorfach. 
Haken fühlt sich ganz OK an. Kann man bei dem Preis nicht meckern.


----------



## Eggi 1 (14. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mir u. a. die Forellen-Haken geholt, die sind rattenscharf.


----------



## jkc (14. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi, ich habe mir letztes Jahr die Forellenhaken mit genommen und inzwischen das ein oder andere Mal benutzt. Die Haken sind nicht sonderlich scharf (bisher nur von den größeren genutzt), da ich aber ohnehin inzwischen immer eine Feile in meiner Angeljacke habe ist das für mich kein Problem. Was ich hingegen richtig gut finde ist das recht kurze Vorfach von 50cm, welches aus verhältnismäßig dicker Schnur gebunden ist. Ich habe seit dem Kauf auffallend wenig Haken verbraucht, ich hatte keinen Angeltag wo ich mehr als zwei Haken gebraucht habe, obwohl ich für meine Verhältnisse relativ viel gefangen habe. Tief sitzende Haken + Hakenlösereinsatz, Bleischrot auf dem Vorfach verschieben und Tüddel, alles kaum noch ein Problem...

Grüße JK


----------



## MarcinD (15. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den 270 m Spnnangel Set - 50g Wurfgewicht.
https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-angelkomplettset/p241323

Rolle ist die Spinnrolle 3000-S 
https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-angelfreilaufrolle-/-spinnrolle/p241280

War eben bei uns im Lidl und da waren noch 5 Stück da. Kann natürlich auch seinen Grund haben, dass die noch da sind.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Localhorst (15. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich dachte die Sachen gibt es nur online?


----------



## MarcinD (15. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Localhorst schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Sachen gibt es nur online?



Nee, bei uns gibt es die im Laden und waren auch im Prospekt drin.


----------



## jkc (15. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Nö, bei uns im Laden lag auch das Zeug rum.

Bzgl. des Sets wäre ich vorsichtig, ich denke zum Spin-angeln ist das nicht wirklich zu empfehlen, vielleicht als "Urlaubsrute" wenn man nur 2, 3 Mal im Jahre gedenkt damit zu fischen. 
Ich habe aber keine Erfahrungen damit und selbst meine Blicke sind nur drüber gehuscht; rührt eher aus allgemeinen Erfahrungen mit Billig-Sets/-Zeug, der Ratschlag.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bandit_bln (15. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den 270 m Spnnangel Set - 50g Wurfgewicht.
> https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-angelkomplettset/p241323
> ...



Die Rolle geht für den Preis auf jeden Fall. Da beim Spinnen aber die Rolle wichtiger wird, würde ich persönlich Geld rauflegen und zur Daiwa Ninja greifen. Für den Anfang reicht die aber.

Die Ruten sind halt aus Glasfaser und nicht aus Kohlenstoff. Wenn es preiswert sein soll, nimm die Rolle und hole dir ne Rute woanders. Da gibt es ne Balzer Diablo Spin oder Vendetta schon für unter 30-40 €.


----------



## Fr33 (15. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Meine Meinung - Rolle wird gehen - aber Rute zum Spinnfischen... never ever! Da gibts zu gutes aus gescheitem Material zu günstigen kursen.


----------



## MarcinD (15. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

OK, danke. Lasse die Finger davon und schaue mich weiter nach was brauchbaren um.


----------



## Angler2097 (15. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



MarcinD schrieb:


> OK, danke. Lasse die Finger davon und schaue mich weiter nach was brauchbaren um.



Ich habe gerade ein Paket von AM-Angelsport bekommen, mit Flyer. Da gibt es ein Set für 49,99 bestehend aus Shimano FX 2500, ner Shimano Catana 2,40 10 - 30 Gramm WG und 135 m Power Pro. Leg doch lieber nen Zwanni drauf und du hast was brauchbares. Die Schnur ist etwas dick (0,19er) da kannst Du dir bestimmt bei Anruf auch eine 0,13 schicken lassen.

Gruss


----------



## postmaster (16. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ein Paket von AM-Angelsport bekommen, mit Flyer. Da gibt es ein Set für 49,99 bestehend aus Shimano FX 2500, ner Shimano Catana 2,40 10 - 30 Gramm WG und 135 m Power Pro. Leg doch lieber nen Zwanni drauf und du hast was brauchbares. Die Schnur ist etwas dick (0,19er) da kannst Du dir bestimmt bei Anruf auch eine 0,13 schicken lassen.
> 
> Gruss



Hi,

vielen Dank für den Tipp. Hier der Link aus dem Onlineshop:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...pinnrutenset-1-rute-rolle-schnur-kunstkoeder/

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ute-rolle-schnur-combo-spinnfischen-komplett/


----------



## MarcinD (16. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Danke, schaue ich mir mal an. :m


----------



## Angler2097 (16. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Billiger geht's fast nicht. Die Cormoran Rute kenne ich allerdings nicht. Aber wie gesagt dünnere Schnur nehmen.


----------



## jkc (16. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi, gerade nochmal da gewesen, neben jeder Menge Rollen und Kleinteilen lag noch ein Spin-Set rum, davon würde ich ganz sicher zum Spinnen abraten, taug vielleicht gerade als Kofferraumrute zum Aalangeln das Ding.

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler2097 (16. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, gerade nochmal da gewesen, neben jeder Menge Rollen und Kleinteilen lag noch ein Spin-Set rum, davon würde ich ganz sicher zum Spinnen abraten, taug vielleicht gerade als Kofferraumrute zum Aalangeln das Ding.
> 
> Grüße JK



No Name Komplett-Sets sind meistens nix. Das ist für Leute wie meinen osteuropäischen Kollegen von der Arbeit, angeblich Angler. Er war letztes Jahr ein mal Angeln, wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe. Kurz geredet und gleich gemerkt, der hat keine Ahnung. Hässlicher Vogel mit krassem Akzent. Life is hard :vik:


----------



## postmaster (17. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Billiger geht's fast nicht. Die Cormoran Rute kenne ich allerdings nicht. Aber wie gesagt dünnere Schnur nehmen.



Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Welche Schnurstärke ist zu empfehlen? 12er geflochten? 

Welcher Set von den zweien ist zu empfehlen?


----------



## Afrob (17. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hat jemand die Freilaufrollen mal probiert? Ich fliege bald mit zwei Reiseruten nach Spanien und brauch ein halbwegs brauchbares Einmalset für Karpfen. kann man die einigermaßen nehmen oder fallen die auseinander?


----------



## nostradamus (17. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> No Name Komplett-Sets sind meistens nix.  :vik:




.... "No Name" sind die Sachen natürlich nicht! |krach:


----------



## jkc (17. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Afrob schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Freilaufrollen mal probiert?...




Hi, jede Menge positve Rückmeldung hier im Thread, einfach mal lesen.#6
@nostradamus: Bezog sich wohl auf die Lidl-Sets, denke ich.

Grüße JK


----------



## nostradamus (17. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

@nostradamus: Bezog sich wohl auf die Lidl-Sets, denke ich.

Grüße JK[/QUOTE]

Jupp, aber einige Sachen sehen den Sachen von einem Großhändler sehr ähnlich in meinen Augen |wavey:


----------



## Angler2097 (17. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



postmaster schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Welche Schnurstärke ist zu empfehlen? 12er geflochten?
> 
> Welcher Set von den zweien ist zu empfehlen?



Ich würde eine 0,13er nehmen. Finde 0,15er zu dick für eine 30 Gramm Rute. Wobei ich nicht weiss, wie gut du drillen kannst.

Hier sind die USA Tragkraftangaben. Die deutschen sind übertrieben: 

http://www.powerpro.com/content/pow...oducts/powerpro.color.html/Hi-Vis Yellow.html

#h


----------



## Angler2097 (17. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

bla....


----------



## fischbär (17. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Sehe ich aber ähnlich. Solche Seile wie PP fische ich auch nicht.
Apropos: glaubt nicht, dass es groß unterschied zwischen 0.13 und 0.15 gibt! Die Durchmesser sind in der Realität oft viel näher zusammen. Also 0.08 - 0.14, 0.12 - 0.16 0.15 - 0.17...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



fischbär schrieb:


> Sehe ich aber ähnlich. Solche Seile wie PP fische ich auch nicht.
> Apropos: glaubt nicht, dass es groß unterschied zwischen 0.13 und 0.15 gibt! Die Durchmesser sind in der Realität oft viel näher zusammen. Also 0.08 - 0.14, 0.12 - 0.16 0.15 - 0.17...



Geht beim Durchmesser auch oft eher um den Abrieb. Tragkraft ist oft überbewertet, während zu dünne Schnüre von Natur aus schnell "Brechen" oder sich bei leichtem Abrieb beim nächsten Wurf gleich ganz an der abgenutzten Stelle verabschieden.


----------



## Angler2097 (18. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Bin mal raus hier


----------



## fischbär (18. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

oh Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## wattläufer (19. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hallo,
seit 4 Jahren fisch ich mit der 5000 Freilaufrolle auf Hering in Hvide Sande sowie auf Aal in der Weser mit 200g Wurfgewicht.
Ohne jede Probleme. Hab jetzt für Forellenangeln am Teich eine 3000 Rolle gekauft und muß sagen, sie macht einen genauso guten Eindruck wie die 5000. In der Zwischenzeit Haben aber schon eine Mitchel und eine Cormoran Rolle den Geist  aufgegeben und die waren wesentlich teurer.

mfg Wattläufer


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Afrob schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Freilaufrollen mal probiert? Ich fliege bald mit zwei Reiseruten nach Spanien und brauch ein halbwegs brauchbares Einmalset für Karpfen. kann man die einigermaßen nehmen oder fallen die auseinander?


Fallen bei Fischkontakt auseinander!
Getriebebild von vor ein paar Jahren hat es in meinem Profil.
Dem Temprament spanischer Karpfen sind die Rollen nur mit Glück gewachsen, wenn sie über 5kg wiegen.
Kauf dir die billigste Okuma Rolle, die hält wenigstens und ist kaum teurer.
Bei den Lidl- Sachen ist absolut nichts mehr dabei, was es nicht anderswo besser und gleich teuer oder billiger gibt.
Hab vor Jahren die Umhängetaschen mit den Köderboxen gekauft, das war das Einzige was sich lohnte.
Die verrichten heute noch tadelos ihren Dienst.


----------



## Bandit_bln (19. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Fallen bei Fischkontakt auseinander!
> Getriebebild von vor ein paar Jahren hat es in meinem Profil.
> Dem Temprament spanischer Karpfen sind die Rollen nur mit Glück gewachsen, wenn sie über 5kg wiegen.
> Kauf dir die billigste Okuma Rolle, die hält wenigstens und ist kaum teurer.
> ...



Ich habe meine neue 5000s mal gerade auseinander geschraubt. 

Das schaut anders aus als die Fotos von dir.
Ich bin zwar kein Rollenprofi, aber auf den ersten Blick wirkt das alles ganz ordentlich.
Welche Rolle hast du denn damals verwendet?














Sorry wegen der schlechten Bildqualität, ist nur ne Handycam.


----------



## jkc (20. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hi, steht unter den Bildern, die wirklich nichts schönes, aber eine andere Rolle zeigen:
_B- Square 4000


aktuelle Rolle



Grüße JK
_


----------



## Bandit_bln (20. März 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, steht unter den Bildern, die wirklich nichts schönes, aber eine andere Rolle zeigen:
> _B- Square 4000
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh okay jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen. Na mit der B-Square Rolle  würde ich wohl auch nicht (auf Karpfen) angeln wollen.  
Bei der aktuellen Serie würde ich es bei einem Kurzeinsatz auf jeden Fall wagen. Da hat sich anscheinend doch einiges geändert.
Bei dauerhaften Einsatz auf Dickkarpfen ist dann vielleicht noch mal was anderes gefragt.


----------



## AQexel (6. April 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist bei LIDL aktuell die oft erwähnte Angeltasche online im Angebot:

https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-angelzubehoertasche/p241576

Kostenpunkt: 24.99 zzgl. 4.95 € Versandkosten= 29.94€


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. April 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Naja, zu dem Preis ist es nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen, auch wenn es immer noch die gleiche Tasche ist. Glaube meine gab es damals für 14,99 oder 18,99.


----------



## Shura (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

SO! heute hatte der Lidl-Ständer für 12 Piepen dann mal Premiere. Wenn er mit den Beinen im Boden steckt oder wie auf dem Bild zwischen den Steinen, ist alles stabil soweit!

Den Dicken Knüppel in der Mitte und die leichte Gerte an der Seite hat auch prima geklappt. Nix gewackelt nix umgefallen. Beine hatte ich nur 1 Glied ausgezogen. Das hat gelangt damit alles gut nach oben steht.

Also bis jetzt brauchbar!


----------



## 2Fast2Real (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

So viel wie du hier von deinem dicken knüppel und von dem glied das du ausgezogen hast schreibst denk ich das du bei der boardferkelwahl auf den forderen plätzen vertreten sein wirst 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G531F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Gibt ja nächste Woche wieder Ruten bei Lidl.
Und da ich letzte Woche meine Spinnrute geschrottet habe, sowie das Geld grad nicht so locker sitzt, überleg ich mir da eine zu holen.|kopfkrat
Frage mich nur, nehm ich die Teleskop oder lieber die Steckrute.;+#c
Sind beide 2,70m lang, Tele 70g Wg - Steck 50g. Tendiere ja zur Steck, aber mein schwerster Köder hat nass um die 60g.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Ruten, und kann hier mal nen Tip geben?


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

moin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PvT91ETmyY


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Mein Vater hat die Teleskopspinne aus 2015. Die Rute geht so für den Preis i.O. aber die Rolle ist Rotz. Von Schnur, Kleinteilen etc. Zu schweigen


----------



## JottU (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Okay, dann lass ich das lieber. Ne günstige Rute bekomme ich wohl auch woanders. Rolle und Krimskrams brauch ich ja nich unbedingt. vor allem wenns nix taugt.


----------



## Bandit_bln (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Für alle Sparfüchse, nächste Woche gibts wieder Angelzeugs bei Norma:

https://www.norma-online.de/de/angebote/ab-mittwoch,-28.02.18/


----------



## MIG 29 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Jedes Jahr das selbe,.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



MIG 29 schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr das selbe,.



Inkl unnötiger Kommentare ;-P
Die freilaufrolle scheint das leicht veränderte Lidl Modell zu sein. Bei Ali.com ist sie idR teurer und mehr Freilaufrolle fürs geld gibt es nicht. Benutze ich für Aal und Karpfen ohne Probleme teilweise seit drei Jahren. Hab dies Jahr mal sauber gemacht  und gefettet, mal gucken wie lang die noch halten - aber für 17.00 der Hammer, muss sich vor dreimal teureren Rollen nicht verstecken


----------



## nostradamus (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

langweilig! Konnte man gefühlt auch schon vor 10 jahren kaufen....


----------



## Kordl (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Hmm,

habe ja erst mit dem Angeln angefangen.

Eigendlich auf Raubfisch aus, aber für den Zeitvertreib bis 1.Mai könnte man sich die Feederrute für 24,99€ mal holen. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

https://www.norma-online.de/at/ange...profis-t-27521/grund-feeder-angel-set-i-27651

Tom


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mir aus reiner Neugier vor 7 oder 8 Jahren eine Rolle gekauft und war überrascht, wie lang sie hält,  

Ich  würde sie allemal eher kaufen,  als die Einstiegsrollen der Markenhersteller.

Langweilig? Nein, welche nennenswerte Veränderung gab es denn sonst in dem Preìssegment?


----------



## Gast (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich hatte letzte Woche eine kleine Telerute aus dem Baumarkt in der Hand und war begeistert was heute für kleines Geld möglich ist.
Ok, ich hatte 25 Jahre keine Telerute mehr angefasst, aber ich war überrascht wie leicht, dünn und hochwertig die heute verarbeitet sind.
Und das bei einem Rutenpreis von unter 30€.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Kordl schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> habe ja erst mit dem Angeln angefangen.
> 
> ...



Mit dem Modell habe ich auch angefangen. Hat mit einer eigentlichen Feeder zwar nix zu tun, aber für erste Schritte in dem Bereich langt es. Die mitgelieferten Wirbel kannst du wegwerfen, ich würde dir sehr eine andere Rolle ans Herz legen weil die beiliegende eher nicht so das wahre ist.
Mir ist vorletztes Jahr der Blank gebrochen  (bin mit ihr aber auch grob umgegangen) und ärgere mich drüber - so eine Tele ist was feines für den Urlaub selbst wenn sie nicht mehr erste Wahl für Ansitze ist


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Ich habe mir vor 5-6 Jahren mal von Lidl eine telerute geholt die Dinger sind garnicht schlecht.
Ich nutze sie zum Zander und Aal Ansitz, ist zwar etwas grob aber macht was sie soll.
Und beim Ansitz auf aal und Zander geht es mir um verwertbare Fische, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Xianeli (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Habe meiner Frau für die jährlichen Holland Urlaube ein Set aus dem Norma gekauft. Ja es ist vielleicht nicht das gelbe von Ei und gerade die Kleinteile und die Schnur sind nicht das wahre. Aber die Rute und die Rolle haben immer ihren Dienst verrichtet. Für das was man zahlt und dort bekommt kann man sich nicht beschweren. Wer selten angelt ( wie meine Frau ) ist damit gut bedient.
Ich selbst setzte da doch lieber auf mehrteilige Steckruten


----------



## Gast (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Und beim Ansitz auf aal und Zander geht es mir um verwertbare Fische, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Da habe ich noch nie drüber nachgedacht.
Für mich ein Auspekt den ich immer außer acht gelassen hatte wenn ich mich gefragt hatte wie man nur mit "so einer" Rute auf Fisch xy angeln kann.
Da bin ich immer davon ausgegangen das die Angelei damit ja keinen Spaß machen kann, aber muss sie dann ja auch nicht.
Der Fokus liegt dann ja mehr auf der Verwertung.


----------



## nostradamus (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Testudo schrieb:


> Langweilig? Nein, welche nennenswerte Veränderung gab es denn sonst in dem Preìssegment?



Hi,
klar ist es langweilig! Immer die selben angebote und Produkte! Man muss normal Produkte verändern und dann verkauft man auch wieder mehr..

gruß
mario


----------



## Purist (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Für mich ein Auspekt den ich immer außer acht gelassen hatte wenn ich mich gefragt hatte wie man nur mit "so einer" Rute auf Fisch xy angeln kann.
> Da bin ich immer davon ausgegangen das die Angelei damit ja keinen Spaß machen kann, aber muss sie dann ja auch nicht.
> Der Fokus liegt dann ja mehr auf der Verwertung.



Das eine schließt doch das andere nicht aus. |wavey:
Wobei nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollte, dass Verwertungsangeln heisst: Maximal erlaubte Rutenanzahl ausreizen, und das heisst dann unter Umständen 8-9 hochwertige Combos mitschleppen, die zwar gut zu handhaben sind, aber keinen Fisch mehr fangen, oder doch den Billigkram, der es eigentlich auch tut.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> klar ist es langweilig! Immer die selben angebote und Produkte! Man muss normal Produkte verändern und dann verkauft man auch wieder mehr..
> 
> gruß
> mario



Würde ich sofort gelten lassen, wenn wir über die Taschen reden, da würden mich mal andere Modelle locken. Mal eine größere fürs Boot oder auch was kleineres für eine kleine Runde mit schmalem Gepäck.


----------



## nostradamus (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

... sehe ich auch so.... 

Ruten Rollen
was meinst du wie das abgeht, wenn man einfach mal eine weisse rute verkauft ... Andere Hersteller haben es vorgemacht und die Modelle laufen...


----------



## vonda1909 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Da habe ich noch nie drüber nachgedacht.
> Für mich ein Auspekt den ich immer außer acht gelassen hatte wenn ich mich gefragt hatte wie man nur mit "so einer" Rute auf Fisch xy angeln kann.
> Da bin ich immer davon ausgegangen das die Angelei damit ja keinen Spaß machen kann, aber muss sie dann ja auch nicht.
> Der Fokus liegt dann ja mehr auf der Verwertung.



Hallo nun erkläre mir mal den unterschied warum es mit einer anderen mehr Spaß macht den Aal oder Karfen ans Ufer zu ziehen


----------



## Bandit_bln (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Lidl ist wahrscheinlich dann eine Woche später dran. Die Artikel sind schon im Onlineshop mit Lieferdatum 8-10.03. Sehe aber keine Überraschungen. Ist das gleiche, wie die letzten Jahre.


----------



## vonda1909 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Weil  sich  das gut verkauft hat


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Hallo nun erkläre mir mal den unterschied warum es mit einer anderen mehr Spaß macht den Aal oder Karfen ans Ufer zu ziehen



Also für mich kann ich sagen es gibt Ruten die Spaß machen und welche die ihren Zweck erfüllen.

Ich nutze zum spinnangeln eine Rocksweeper nano, da möchte ich nicht mit so einem schweren prügel ran gehen.
Wenn ich aber nur aus reiner verwertungsabsicht ans Wasser gehe und meine Rute bis zum Biss, oder einen köderwechsel im rutenständer liegen lassen kann, muss die Rute nur belastbar sein mehr nicht #6


----------



## Gast (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Hallo nun erkläre mir mal den unterschied warum es mit einer anderen mehr Spaß macht den Aal oder Karfen ans Ufer zu ziehen


Alles eigenes Empfinden.
Wenn dir egal ist welche Rolle und Rute du nutzt beneide ich dich darum.
Denn mir macht es lange nicht mit jeder Rute Spaß einen Fisch zu drillen.
Selbst beim Karpfebnangeln wo die Rute oft stundenlang abgelegt ist möchte ich im Fall eines Bisses einen geilen Drill erleben und das kann ich mit einer unsensiblen Rute nicht so auskosten.
Erst Recht nicht beim feinen Angeln auf Barsche.
Ich muss keine Ruten und Rollen fischen die hunderte Euro kosten, aber ich möchte auch nicht mit unsensiblen Stöcken drillen.
Aber wenn es deinem Empfinden nach keinen Unterschied macht womit du angelst,  super, freut mich für dich.


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Hallo nun erkläre mir mal den unterschied warum es mit einer anderen mehr Spaß macht den Aal oder Karfen ans Ufer zu ziehen


was bringt mehr bock, fiat panda, oder 911er?
nicht falsch verstehen, sehe das beim angeln/angelgerät genau wie du, denke da können wir uns in der tat glücklich schätzen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> was bringt mehr bock, fiat panda, oder 911er?
> nicht falsch verstehen, sehe das beim angeln/angelgerät genau wie du, denke da können wir uns in der tat glücklich schätzen.



Fiat Panda macht im Winter mehr Spaß, weil ich mit dem auch mal aus der Kurve driften kann, und kann (wenn ich noch heile bin) gleich den nächsten zu Klump fahren :m


----------



## Big-Fish (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> was bringt mehr bock, fiat panda, oder 911er?
> nicht falsch verstehen, sehe das beim angeln/angelgerät genau wie du, denke da können wir uns in der tat glücklich schätzen.



ein fiat panda mit porsche motor macht bestimmt richtig spaß:vik:


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: LIDL Angelzubehör und Ausrüstung ??*

Die Norma Rollen sind gar nicht so schlecht.
Wenn mann nicht unbedingt Wert aufs Gewicht legt.
Aber nur die Einzelrollen.
Die Im Set taugen weniger. 
Früher hätte man für so eine Qualität wahrlich mehr hinlegen müssen.
Wenn man nicht gerade Ultra leicht oder extrem schwer Fischen möchte kann man sich so ein Teil getrost zulegen.
Gerade als Ersatz oder für den Urlaub einwandfrei [emoji106]



Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------

